#ubuntu-br 2011-02-28
<RMonteiraum> noite
<Guest99282> boa noite
<Guest99282> to precisando de ajuda
<venommmmmmm> alguem pode me passar uma lita de comando do weechat
<venommmmmmm> eu tentei fazer a arquivo de configuracao
<venommmmmmm> mais nao deu certo
<venommmmmmm> nao tem nem um aquvo .rc na pasta
<venommmmmmm> eu criei uma mais nao deu certo[
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém lembra o comando para atualizar o sistema pelo terminal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, apt-get update ou upgrade ou algo assim!
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, upgrade! vai no terminal e digita man apt-get! ele vai te mostrar o manual!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  aham
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> achei aqui no google :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7>  sudo aptitude update (atualiza a lista de programas do ubuntu , use antes do upgrade)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7>  sudo aptitude update (atualizar os programas do sistema , usado depois de update)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  eu estou usando aptitude , pois ele salva os
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts esqueci
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> as dependencias
<barna> sim, as vezes ele é melhor mesmo!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e dai quando se desinstala os programas sai as dependencias
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sem ter que ficar salvando ou sei lá eu o que
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<kaian> Bom dia ! Alguem disponivel?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia 2 feira
<kavera33> ?
<kavera33> alguem ai?
<rootsh> kavera33: fale sua dúvida, só assim alguém consegue te ajudar
<kavera33> desculpa, é que eu sou novo... no meu xchat não esta aparecendo ninguem, então pensei q não tivesse ninguem, malz!
<kavera33> alguem ai sabe um canal que pode me ajudar com a configuração do glassfish?
<KiD-LiNuX> +i KiD-LiNuX
<marmadeoli> Olá Bom dia... Alguém aí já conseguiu instalar a impressora SCX4200 Samsung no 10.10? Já tentei algumas alternativas pesquisadas na internet mas não consigo comunicação com  a impressora. Até é criado um pool para impressão mas...
<KiD-LiNuX> <marmadeoli> Não sei no 10.10, mas no 9.10 existe o "driver" dela no cups, eh bem provavel que eles tenham continuado com ele nas versões seguintes, caso vc ja tenha feito tal procedimento, tente pegar o arquivo .ppd de um ubuntu 9.10 e joga-lo no 10.10 em /etc/cups/ppd/ e reinicie o cups.
<marmadeoli> KiD-LiNuX: exato, no 9.10 eu rodava ela perfeito, mas parece que não continuaram
<marmadeoli> tem como me explicar esse processo?
<KiD-LiNuX> marmadeoli: vc tem acesso ha um ubuntu 9.10?
<marmadeoli> não, na minha máquina somenteo 10.10
<KiD-LiNuX> a impressora será instalada nesse computador correto?
<marmadeoli> sim
<KiD-LiNuX> rode um live-cd do ubuntu 9.10, instale a impressora e salve o arquivo de instalação que fica em "/etc/cups/ppd/IMPRESSORA.ppd
<KiD-LiNuX> coloque esse arquivo ".ppd" no mesmo local, soh que desta vez no seu ubuntu 10.10 (/etc/cups/ppd/) e faça o procedimento de instalação da impressora novamente, qnd te pedir o driver, procure pelo arquivo salvo e conclua
<marmadeoli> beleza
<marmadeoli> vou tentar essa alternativa
<marmadeoli> KiD-LiNuX: obrigado
<KiD-LiNuX> qualquer coisa soh pedir!
<gabezao> marmadeoli,
<gabezao> aqui no 10.04
<gabezao> tem esse driver
<gabezao> quer q eu passe?
<marmadeoli> gabezao: já usei o 10.04 e passei para o 10.10 porque não funcionava
<marmadeoli> tb
<gabezao> estranho
<gabezao> mas ok
<marmadeoli> eu tinha instalado um no 9.10 um driver que era fornecido pela própri samsung... mas parece que o projeto foi descontinuado pois não consta mais ele na página dela
<silfar> bom dia galera
<silfar> preciso de uma indicação de placa de vídeo
<silfar> nada muito especial
<silfar> uma placa entre 100 e 150,00
<silfar> é melhor nvidia ou ati ?
<silfar> qual é mais compativel com linux
<gabezao> silfar,
<gabezao> nvidia 7200gs
<gabezao> ;)
<wilk> olá
<wilk> alguém com problemas com o 'enable wireless' no ubuntu 10.10?
<wilk> ou alguém já teve, que possa ajudar?
<pqatsi> wilk: descreva seu problema, nao pergunte para perguntar
<pqatsi> se alguem souber e puder ajudar, sera feito
<wilk> instalei num novo pc o ubuntu 10.10, ja tenho num outro e nunca tive este problema, no maximo tive problemas de drivers que se resolveram logo
<wilk> mas agora, neste novo, não consigo ligar ao wireless
<pqatsi> qual wireless?
<pqatsi> lspci dirá
<wilk> nas ligações, nao consigo seleccionar o 'enable wireless'
<wilk> http://pastebin.com/jEwrLVAT
<pqatsi> hmmm, ate imagino o problema
<pqatsi> wilk: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> me manda o link
<wilk> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wilk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pqatsi> tem alguma coisa atualizando ai?
<wilk> nao, nada
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> dmesg
<pqatsi> copia o que voce conseguir e cola no paste
<KiD-LiNuX> pessoal preciso de uma opnião! Em versões antigas do ubuntu eu perdi alguns CDs/DVDs gravando com o k3b, desde entao tenho um receio de gravar as coisas por ele, alguem ai pode me dizer se ele melhorou ou um outro gravador pro ubuntu!?
<KiD-LiNuX> vlw!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> KiD-LiNuX, usa o que vem no ubuntu mesmo o brasero
<wilk> pqatsi, http://pastebin.com/AfsP61t7
<pqatsi> KiD-LiNuX: da na mesma
<pqatsi> se vc perdeu medias, ou a midia tava ruim ou o wodim/cdrecord tava bugado
<pqatsi> mas eles tanto o brasero quanto o k3b usam o mesmo backend
<pqatsi> o wodim
<\0x29a> alguem aqui utiliza o rsyslog como servidor de logs ?
<KiD-LiNuX> vlw galera
<pqatsi> hmmmmmm wilk
<pqatsi> achei que fosse firmware, mas n e n
<pqatsi> que coisa
<pqatsi> wilk: /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager
<pqatsi> e poe no paste
<wilk> o tx-power esta off
<wilk> nao tem a ver com isso?
<pqatsi> calma
<pqatsi> pode ter, mas n sei o q ha ainda
<Sophos> Bom dia
<pqatsi> wilk: ajuda, no canal
<marmadeoli> alguém sabe como abrir livros texto do ubuntu que vem no formado *.chm   . Sei que este é formato do windows mas não quero ter que ir para ele para poder ler estes livros
<marmadeoli> consegui pelo wine mas as imagens não aparecem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> http://maykoninfo.blogspot.com/2009/01/abrir-arquivo-chm-no-ubuntu.html
<KiD-LiNuX> alguem ai conhece o guake? Um xterm divertido! 'apt-get install guake' TESTEM!
<gabezao> bem gay esses bagulho KiD-LiNuX
<gabezao> lembra o prompt do cs
<gabezao> OHEAHOAE
<Pskol> hauHAEAHE
<KiD-LiNuX> #gabezao: kkkkkkk.... eh q eh o mesmo nome do meu blog ^^
<gabezao> legal
<gabezao> qual o endereço do seu blog?
<KiD-LiNuX> www.kidlinux.wordpress.com
<KiD-LiNuX> como faço pra mandar mensagem diretamente pra um usuario? usuario: mensagem?
<xNetoXMartinsx> KiD-LiNuX, basta digitar o nick do usuário cara!
<Pskol> usa auto-completion
<rootsh> quit
 * sanuhe out to lunch
<ZNC> uma boa tarde :D
<ZNC> nao vou fazer mais curso besta de culi, agora na parte da tarde sou estagiara de servidores linux :D
<ZNC> :D
<ZNC> graças ao perfil do launchpad :O
<ZNC> bem, exit-me, preciso organizar meus pacotes de aplicativos, e meus cds :D
<Swadox> Alguem conheçe algum programa para ubuntu, para power point ?
<Swadox> to precisando de um programa para ubuntu, o power point alguem conheçe algum que eu possa usar
<Swadox> ?
<ricardojorge> Swadox, open office impress
<Swadox> na cental de programa nao tem
<ViniciusFeitosa> O open office já vem instalado no ubuntu
<ricardojorge> Swadox, vem instalado por padrão vá no menu aplicativos > escritório
<tania_> Boa tarde a todos :)
<tania_> estou com um problema com relação a permissões
<ViniciusFeitosa> qual é o problema tania_
<ViniciusFeitosa> ?
<tania_> como não estou conseguindo acessar as pastas no servido Windows pelo nautilus, eu as monto manualmente qdo preciso usar uma
<tania_> servidor
<ViniciusFeitosa> como vc fez a montagem?
<tania_> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.100/publica$ /mnt/publica -o username=user,pass=senha,dom=muratoriimoveis,chmod=777,rw
<ViniciusFeitosa> tania_ utilize o pacote "smbfs" do "samba"
<tania_> continuou na mesma
<tania_> obs: posso criar e exluir qualquer arquivo na pasta /mnt/publica
<tania_> antes de montar algo lá
<ViniciusFeitosa> tania_ //ip_da_maquina_windows/www /media/rede smbfs username=User_windows,password=pass_windows,workgroup=GRUPO,gid=Usuario_linux,uid=Grupo_linux,file_770,dir_770,rw 0 0
<ViniciusFeitosa> use esse código, é o que eu uso sempre
<ViniciusFeitosa> tania_  o código que lhe passei é para alterar no /etc/fstab
<ViniciusFeitosa> se quiser usar um direto pelo terminal use esse: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=nome_usuário, password=pass_windows,workgroup=grupo_windows,gid=grupo_ubuntu,uid=$USER,file_770,dir_770,rw //id_windows/pasta_compartilhada /ponto_de_montagem
<dgs_> licensed
<tania_> tanks :)
<tania_> obs: não precisei usar gid e uid pois não criei usuário no Ubuntu, eu estou logando direto com o usuário do Server
<tania_> ViniciusFeitosa, obrigada pela atenção :D
<tania_> ops, usei o uid sim :)
<gabezao> KiD-LiNuX,
<gabezao> pvt
<KiD-LiNuX> gabezao: fala manolo
<gabezao> olhe no privado KiD-LiNuX
<KiD-LiNuX> gabezao: eh nois no privado ^^
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
* Andre_Gondim changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Developer Week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Pskol> Andre_Gondim, pra nao enferrujar ne..
<Andre_Gondim> hehe é sempre bom Pskol
<Pskol> heheh
<FlavioTrashPunk> galera alguem ai sabe o comando pra exibir o cache do dhcp3.??  tipo oq ta contecendo em tempo real.. entradas e saidas da navegação..
<FlavioTrashPunk> x
<FlavioTrashPunk>  galera alguem ai sabe o comando pra exibir o cache do dhcp3.??  tipo oq ta contecendo em tempo real.. entradas e saidas da navegação.
<barna> !paciencia
<ubottu-br> Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<gabezao> FlavioTrashPunk,
<gabezao> no syslog.
<FlavioTrashPunk> gabezao, como seria isso.. pq esqueci.. queria ver as letrinhas subindo tal., tipo pelo prompt que eu lembro que fazia isso.
<gabezao> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<FlavioTrashPunk> gabezao, opa kra.. vlw.  era algo assim mesmo..
<FlavioTrashPunk> vlw mesmo.,.
<FlavioTrashPunk> gabezao, vlw mesmo.
<oldskullx> Olá pessoal!
<oldskullx> Estou usando Ubuntu Studio 10.10 e estou com um pŕobleminha com o jack control, alguem me ajuda???
<oldskullx> olhei no wiki alguns foruns mas todas alterações q fiz não teve resultado positivo
<Guest26968> lorea.org  alguem aí saca o  canal..
<oldskullx> e ai flavio
<FlavioTrashPunk> lorea.org  alguem aí saca o  canal.
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai conhece o projeto www.lorea.org
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai conhece o projeto www.lorea.org
<FlavioTrashPunk> lorea.org  alguem aí saca o  canal.
<FlavioTrashPunk> fala ai galera..  a pagina ainda ta em english
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai saca.. lorea.org
<FlavioTrashPunk> poxa galera..  projeto lorea.. de redes sociais..
<aluno> e ai povo
<efraimmarcatto> estava testando
<efraimmarcatto> vou sair
<pet> boa noite
<pet> alguem ai sabe como faço pra ocultar a barra unity no ubuntu 10.10 ?
<peregrinator_six> pet http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/147192
<pet> vo tentar aqui peregrinator
<Swadox> e normal alguns programas emulados no wine ficarem lentos ?
<ptl> Swadox:  é
<ptl> Swadox: qual programa especificamente?
<Swadox> Fireworks CS3
<felipe__> opa
<felipe__> alguem ai sabe como faço pra saber se minha placa de video ta ativada...??
<felipe__> pq nao to conseguido habilitar os efeitod
<ptl> felipe__: se o 3d está ativado?
<ptl> felipe__: no terminal, digite isso:
<ptl> glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<ptl> se estiver ativado, o que vai aparecer será isso:
<ptl> direct rendering: Yes
<felipe__> demora um pouco mesmo  ?
<ptl> não... o resultado sai em 1 segundo
<felipe__> entoa nao apareceu nada
<ptl> e voltou ao prompt de comando?
<ptl> bom, então o 3D está desativado
<ptl> talvez seu driver não suporte 3D (está usando driver livre como nv, nouveau ou semelhantes sem suporte?) ou o seu xorg esteja configurado incorretamente ou ainda você esteja simplesmente usando o driver errado
<felipe__> pra mandar essse comando tem que ser root ?
<felipe__> eu ja consegui a um tempo atraz habilitar esses efeito entao minha placa suporta
<ptl> não tem que ser root não
<felipe__> mas tem muito tempo mesmo
<felipe__>  e nao lembro com fiz nao
<felipe__> tem como dar uma força ?
<ptl> bom... procure no google pelo modelo da sua placa, talvez tenha como fazer pra configurar
<ptl> eu tou saindo agora do computador.
<felipe__> aqui
<felipe__> eu fiz denovo
<felipe__> e deu  aquilo que vc tinha falado antes
<felipe__> rediring : yes
<ptl> ????
<ptl> e antes não tinha dado mesmo?
<ptl> não é rediring, é rendering
<felipe__> Rendering: yes
<ptl> talvez você tenha escrito errado antes
<ptl> bom, então é questão de ativar os efeitos no seu ambiente. Só isso.
<felipe__> poise
<ptl> vá na configuração, Desktop, e selecione ativar efeitos
<felipe__> mais eu ja ativei e nao ta funcionando...
<felipe__> usei o compiz e nao ta dando
<El_Loco> irc.virtualife.com.br
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-01
<Swadox> reinicie o computador
<Swadox> pra ver se funciona
<felipe__> swadox...c nao sabe se  tem que instalar algum outro pacote pelo terminal nao ?
<Kayowa> boa noite
<Kayowa> pessoal ganhei um pc modesto para brincar e instalei o arch bang gostaria de montar o pen drive nele
<Andre_Gondim> Kayowa, #arch-br
<Kayowa> bang
<Kayowa> ta em ingles
<Kayowa> olha andre gondim do blog
<Kayowa> ubuntu rs
<Andre_Gondim> :D
<Kayowa> é um prazer
<Andre_Gondim> Kayowa, no Ubuntu é só colocar o pen drive que ele vai reconhecer:D
<Kayowa> dei um mkdir e criei uma pastinha no root do meu usuario
<Kayowa> a sim rs
<Kayowa> to no ubuntu
<Kayowa> mais to querendo rodar a maquininha modesta
<Kayowa> pus o xubuntu mais nao foi un desafio muito grande
<Kayowa> agora o arch bang ta dificil kk
<Kayowa> to meio ilhado
<Kayowa> o ubuntu hoje encontramos muita ajuda
<Kayowa> mais o arch nao
<peregrinator_six> Kayowa, boa noite. http://archlinuxbook.wordpress.com/
<Raff> to com um problema aqui, sempre que tento configurar o xorg.conf e reinicio o pc, fica com a tela toda preta, eu to usando ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Kayowa> Raff tentou instalar sua vga com o envy?
<Kayowa> desativando o x?
<Kayowa> peregrinator_six, vou dar umaolhadinha
<Raff> ja tentei instalar o driver da ati com o envy, mas desisti
<peregrinator_six> Kayowa, baixa que é melhor...! :D
<Kayowa> fala sério no  ubuntu fiquei mais preguiçoso que no windows
<Kayowa> ops
<Kayowa> rs
<Kayowa> portugues?
<peregrinator_six> yse!
<peregrinator_six> *yes!
<Kayowa> eita que fazia tempo que nao entrava aqui
<Kayowa> graças ao 10.10 64bits fiquei de boa
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Kayowa> rs
<Kayowa> peregrinator_six, é teu o blog?
<peregrinator_six> não...
<Raff> Kayowa: como faço pra instalar a placa com o envy e desativar o X ?
<Kayowa> Raff, um
<peregrinator_six> Kayowa, mas é nosso, tá em licença CC! :D
<Kayowa> procurando tutorial...
<Kayowa> Raff, vga?
<Raff> ati radeon 9200 , eh agp, e to usando cabo dvi
<Kayowa> vo mandar muito pacman -s
<Kayowa> rs
<Kayowa> no arch
<Kayowa> Raff, sua vga ta instalada? da para utilizar os recursos graficos?
<Kayowa> peregrinator_six, bonito o tuto
<peregrinator_six> livro! Gostando...!?
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> também gostei, simples, objetivo e de bom gosto!
<Raff> nao sei cara, o driver proprietario nao ta instalado nao, soh o xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Kayowa> Raff, botão direito na area de trabalho e verifique se é possivel ajutar a aparencia
<Kayowa> no maximo
<Kayowa> efeitos visuais para o extra
<Kayowa> é vo por o arch na VM pra testes
<Kayowa> a anna sumil do msn
<Kayowa> alguem sabe dela?
<peregrinator_six> tá desaparecida mesmo...
<Raff> aparencia ? a resoluçao nao da pra muda nada
<Kayowa> http://pastebin.com/TrAPHbSH
<Kayowa> ops
<Cabrobra> Boa noite pessoal... uso o reprodutor de filmes... mas nao consigo alternar legendas entre Ingles e Portugues.. sempre que seleciono a legenda o filme(avi) reinicia. E quando adianto uma cena, perde a legenda. QUe reprodutor de video devo usar ? ou como corrigir isso? Todos meus videos sao em AVI e legenda SRT
<barna> Cabrobra, usa o smplayer!
<barna> Cabrobra, se o nome do arquivo .avi e da legenda forem o mesmo ele carrega a legenda automatico!
<Cabrobra> valeu.. vou tentar aqui agora. Mas como deixo os nomes, no caso de ingles e portugues numa mesma pasta?? Tipo.. fico treinando meu ingles.. dae quando trava, eu quero mudar pra portugues, saca?
<Cabrobra> assisto filmes e seriados audio e legenda em ingles
<Cabrobra> barna
<barna> Cabrobra, no smplayer vc pode selecionar o arquivo de legenda q vc quer abrir!
<Cabrobra> valeu.. tou instalando ele aqui agora. Obrigado!
<barna> Cabrobra, d nada!
<Cabrobra> barna, deu certo aqui velho. Obrigado mais uma vez.. boa noite!
<barna> Cabrobra, disponha! boa noite!
 * ZNC è on-line: Per ora On-line
<rogerio> boa noite pessoal estou com um problema terminei de instalar o ubuntu e quando vou abrir o synaptic ele pede para colocar a senha mas não abre depois de eu coloca-la!
<rogerio> alguém pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, vc tem certeza absoluta que não tá errado a autenticação não...?!
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, boa noite...
<rogerio> absoluta
<rogerio> eu instalei o server depois a interface gnome ai deu este eero
<rogerio> erro
<peregrinator_six> um..
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, já tentou baixar o que vc quer pelo terminal só pra testar...?!
<ZNC> oi peregrinator_six desculpe, estava organizando meus documentos :D
<rogerio> eu estou instalando deste geito mas arquivos .deb não autentica
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, boa noite...
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: boa noite
 * peregrinator_six \o/
<crimeboy> rogerio: "geito" não existe.
<rogerio> obrigado pela aula de portugues agora vc pode me ajudar com o ubuntu?
<Anonymous1441> Oi pessoal
<Anonymous1441> Alguem ai?
<lucassmagal> boa noite pessoal
<lucassmagal> acabei de instalar o kde 4.6
<lucassmagal> mas há um problema
<lucassmagal> não quero que os mesmos programas iniciados no gnome iniciem tbm no kde
<lucassmagal> alguem sabe como resolver?
<lucassmagal> boa noite
<lucassmagal> alguém sabe configurar aplicativos de sessão para DE's diferentes?
<lucassmagal> acabei de instalar KDe e não quero que ele carregue os mesmos programas que o gnome
<omelete> lucassmagal,  q programas tá carregando?
<lucassmagal> basicamente todos que o gnome também carregava
<lucassmagal> docky, wingpanel, sreenlets, guake
<lucassmagal> mas quero que ele carregue outros
<omelete> deve ter algum programa pra configurar
<omelete> *arquivo
<lucassmagal> qual seria?
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<daniel> Bom dia. Como faço para saber o que foi instalado na ultima atualização?
<j0su3> daniel, acesse o Ubuntu Software Center
<j0su3> daniel, no terminal o comando é software-center
<j0su3> depois clique em History
<web_knows> hi
<ffr76> sarg como se usa?
<rootsh> procura algum howto
<ffr76> sim
<gabezao> AEHOEHO
<Swadox> Alguem ae pode me explicar uma coisa ?
<gabezao> nao
<Swadox> Ok
<gabezao> Swadox,
<gabezao> Não pergunte se pode perguntar, apenas pergunte!
<JoaoSantana> Andre_Gondim: Boa tarde, chefe!
<Swadox> Quando eu crio uma pagina HTML as letras ficam todas erradas
<Swadox> eu abro no navegador dai fica assim - Aqui será colocado todo conteúdo de nosso Web Site
<gabezao> tem q alterar o charset do apache
<JoaoSantana> Swadox: veja também qual o charset de suas páginas.
<Swadox> o charset que eu to usando é essa
<Swadox> charset=iso-8859-1">
<ViniciusFeitosa> Swadox, com qual programa vc criou o html?
<Swadox> bloco de notas
<Swadox> '-'
<gabezao> e qual o charset do apache?
<Swadox> charset=iso-8859-1">
<gabezao> do apache?
<Swadox> nao to usando apache
<gabezao> ta usando oq?
<Swadox> é um documento HTML nao precisa usar apache pra ver
<ViniciusFeitosa> Veja se isso está em sua tag head: <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<gabezao> cole  a tag inteira
<Swadox> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<Swadox> o codigo ta certa veja
<ViniciusFeitosa> Olha eu normalmente uso UTF-8 e funciona
<Swadox> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<Swadox> <html>
<Swadox> <head>
<Swadox> <title>Minha primeira pagina HTML</title>
<Swadox> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<ViniciusFeitosa> deixei de uma iso-8859-1 faz um tempo
<Swadox> eu troco pra qual entao ?
<ViniciusFeitosa> UTF-8
<gabezao> depende do navegador as vezes, vai q ta com pau
<Swadox> o UTF funfo
<Swadox> Eu to com umas atualizaçoes do ubuntu é possivel fazer elas pelo terminal ?
<gabezao> Swadox,
<gabezao> apt-get update
<gabezao> depois
<gabezao> upgrade
<gabezao> :D
<trash__>  ola galera.. to montando um trabalho aqui sobre dhcp3, e queria saber se alguem sabe oq é isso.. ja pesquisei bastante , nao comentam nada.. alguem pode ajudar.. ddns-update-style none
<flawin> E ai galera!
<flawin> Não estou conseguindo acessa o site Google Anatomia 3D com o Firefox 4 Beta 12..
<flawin> Alguém sabe porque?
<gabezao> não.
<flawin> Bem, segundo o site, tenho que ter ou o Chrome ou o Firefox 4..
<gabezao> humm
<flawin> Parece que  tem alguma coisa haver com o OpenGL..
<taranto> alguem aqui tem ASN?
<flawin> Não estou conseguindo acessa o site Google Anatomia 3D com o Firefox 4 Beta 12..
<flawin>  Alguém sabe porque?
<gabezao> roda ele
<gabezao> no terminal
<gabezao> e ve qual erro aparece.
<sodregtr> existe Flash pro Linux? com IDE igual no win?
<gabezao> sodregtr,
<gabezao> desconheço
<gabezao> ;/
<sodregtr> =/
<sodregtr> enfim, valeu gabezao .... vo testar uma parada aqui
<cr4ck> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<alphalinux> alguem pode me ajudar! existe algum player para ver blue-ray
<alphalinux> no ubuntu
<ZNC> Hey
<ZNC> fuiiiiiiiiiiii
<esdras> buenas noches
<esdras> pessoal, alguem aqui sabe como se chama o layout us acentos para editar o /etc/defalts/keyboard?
<Swadox> Alguem sabe como instalar os temas completos ?
<esdras> que temas completos?
<Swadox> Mac4Lin
<esdras> eu estou usando debian, mas acredito que vc vai em sistema > preferencias > aparencia
<esdras> para editar essas coisas
<esdras> confere aí
<Swadox> Sim
<Swadox> mais quero instalar as fontes
<Swadox> icones
<Swadox> os arquivos são .tar gz
<Swadox> eu nao sei instalar
<Swadox> .tar.gz
<esdras> ahhh nao precisa instalar, so descompactar
<esdras> alias tar.gz seria algo como zip no windows
<esdras> vc prefere interface texto ou interface grafica?
<Swadox> tipo
<Swadox> eu extrai a pasta para desktop
<Swadox> como eu acesso a pasta ?
<Swadox> eu entrei cd Desktop
<Swadox> mais quero entrar em uma pasta na Desktop
<esdras> faz assim da o comando pwd
<esdras> pra saber onde vc esta
<Ricardo__> esdras, q achou do squeezy?
<esdras> estou extranhando algumas coisas
<esdras> talvez eu tenha feito alguma coisa de errado, mas nao estou conseguindo acesso a todos os pacotes
<esdras> por exemplo, o aircrack sumiu
<esdras> madwifi sumiu
<esdras> mas por outro lado ele eh sempre mais redondinho e estavel que qq outra distro
<esdras> onde posso achar ajuda pra debian?
<esdras> sem ser o canal debian-br, ou outro que tenha que se registrar
<esdras> como configurar o teclado para us_acentos via /etc/defalts/keyboard?
<esdras> qual a variave a colocar em XKBVARIANT=
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-02
<esdras> algum ser vivo?
<Ubuntu-BR> sim
<Stylles> Opa..
<Leandro-Angelo> Olá alguem por aí?
<Nilodanx52> tem como assistir tv online gratis no ubuntu???
<barna> Nilodanx52, pelo site junt.tv vc pode ver tv em qualquer OS!
<barna> ou é justin.tv?
<Nilodanx52> mais não tem nenhum programa ñ?
<barna> http://pt-br.justin.tv/  vc abre pelo navegador!
<Nilodanx52> pois o processador ficar muito quento por causa do- flash
<barna> tinha um programa q fazia isso! deixa eu tentar lembrar qual!
<barna> Nilodanx52, abre a central de programas do ubuntu e pesquisa por "tv"! tem um monte d programas lé!
<barna> *lá!
<Nilodanx52> ja coloquei o único que ta melhor aki é o freeguide-
<barna> kra, eu num posso te ajudar mais! eu não assisto tv! num tv na minha casa! quando ganhei 1, dei pro visinho!
<Nilodanx52> aushauhs
<Nilodanx52> eu tbm ñ uso kkk
<Nilodanx52> quero os seriados mesmo
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<barna> baixa eles duma vez então é bem melhor!
<Nilodanx52> do-utor ho-use e supernatural
<Nilodanx52> pnline é mió que deix-ar che-io de- coisas aki no not
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<barna> eu tenho um monte de seriados e filmes, pra ver na cama (de preferencia abraçado com alguem) em dias de chuva!
<barna> eu baixo e gravo em DVD!
<Nilodanx52> aushuahs
<Nilodanx52> -ñ gosto de- gastar midias
<Nilodanx52> -kk
<barna> supernatural! boa ideia! xa acha o torrent dele!
<barna> compra um hd externo! 1tb (de 2.5! aqueles de bolso) 250R$!
<Nilodanx52> aushua-hs
<barna> droga, só acho em hdtv! vai demorar um mundo de tempo p/ baixar!
<barna> queria em rmvb ou algo do tipo!
<Nilodanx52> o melho-r que ache-i
<Nilodanx52> http://www.zoozbusca.com/canais/natural.htm
<barna> esse é pra ver on-line né?
<Nilodanx52> olha- pow
<barna> queria achar pra baixar por torrent! deixar no hd externo!
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<barna> deixa baixando de madruga, pra ver depois!
<barna> mas valeu Nilodanx52!
<Nilodanx52> eu to de -boa
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<barna> vc tem razão! ele frita o processador!
<Nilodanx52> to na 6 tem
<Nilodanx52> porem ta no meu hd -de- 500gb
<Nilodanx52> no pc de- minha- namorada-
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<barna> heheheheheehe!
<barna> se eu tivesse uma boa banda baixava em hdtv! mas como não tenho! o jeito é procura em low-res mesmo!
<Nilodanx52> eu tenho -600k de- banda- kkk
<Nilodanx52> 66 de- down
<Nilodanx52> e baixo de- boa
<barna> ai sim!
<barna> aki de dia fica a 30kbps, de madruga as 120kbps!
<Nilodanx52> aki sempre é 66
<barna> bom, vou nessa! re-instalar o OS! aki a pouco eu volto!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> meu como eu faço para criar texto com efeito degrade no gimp
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas isto de forma simples
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só escrever e aplicar o efeito , tem como ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas escolhendo o tamanho de saida do treco todo
<ffr76> Bom dia
<Swadox> Alguem joga tibia ou ja jogou estou tendo um problema com o jogo ele ta muito lento e minha placa ta funcionando certinha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Swadox, qual sua placa de video??
<Swadox> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Swadox, rapaz eu tenho uma maquina com um celeron D 2.66 1Gb Ram DDR1 e a mesma placa de vídeo rodando ubuntu 10.10 e o tibia funcionou perfeitamente
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Swadox, só baixar do site e executar e pronto
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<marvel> icmp
<marvel> !
<sodregtr> como faço pra montar meu pendrive? ele antes estava sendo reconhecido automaticamente e agora nao mais.
<sodregtr> err.. esqueci, consegui
<sodregtr> *esquece
<pc-02> testando
<pc-02> num tem niguem logado
<FernandoBasso> Tem sim.
<Swadox> Alguem ai sabe instalar temas pro ubuntu baixei um tema e não to conseguindo instalar
<Giverny> Swadox, sistema > preferencia > aparencia
<Giverny> tem lá a paradinha instalar...
<Swadox> mais eu quero instalar o tema por completo
<Felipe__> Boa Tarde pessoal
<Felipe__> eu tenho uma duvida
<Spiga> diga duvida
<Felipe__> ja estou a alguns muitos minutos procurando mas ainda não achei
<Felipe__> queria saber
<Felipe__> como instalar o linux a partir do pen drive
<Felipe__> só achei como rodar dele
<Felipe__> o pc aqui está sem leitor de CD
<Spiga> tipo
<Spiga> entra no site do ubuntu ...
<Felipe__> certo
<Felipe__> estou nele =)
<Spiga> la tem um aplicativo que vc baixa... e converte a imagem do ubuntu.iso para pen drive
<Felipe__> na parte de dowload?
<Spiga> clica no botao Download
<Spiga> sim
<Swadox> Alguem ae pode me ajudar a instalar o tema no ubuntu ?
<Spiga> tem a parte 1
<Spiga> tem a parte 2
<Spiga> Swadox: sistema > preferencia > aparencia
<Swadox> Nao e por ai
<Swadox> tem varios arquivos na pasta
<Spiga> Felipe__: Burn your CD or create a USB drive tem la
<Swadox> vou te explicar por private
<Spiga> Swadox: qual tema vc baixou?
<Felipe__> ahh sim
<Felipe__> o site em ingles
<Felipe__> eu tava no br
<Felipe__> pera
<Felipe__> opa realmente tem tudinho aqui
<Felipe__> vlw cara muito obrigado!
<Felipe__> so mais uma duvida
<Felipe__> esse i386
<Felipe__> tem alguma diferença entre é intel? ou algo do tipo? pq meu pc é amd
<Spiga> i386 e a padrao roda em todos mas e mais intel mesmo.
<Camelia> alguém faz ou sabe quem faz marketing mail?
<rootsh> e-mail marketing == spam
<Camelia> claro que não
<Raff> ja ouvi falar em marketing mail, e me falaram a mesma coisa, que nao eh spam
<Camelia> Raff: \o/
<Camelia> tá vendo rootsh
<Camelia> hehe
<rootsh> qualquer volume grande de e-mail é considerado SPAM
<rootsh> mas se quiser mandar um monte de e-mail monte um servidor para fazer isso
<rootsh> todo SPAMER se preze gosta de qmail
<Giverny> qmail owna
<Giverny> :D
<Camelia> eu quero saber quem faça por mim
<Camelia> não tenho tempo e conhecimento
<Camelia> rootsh:
<Camelia> por isso perguntei
<Giverny> uiuiui
<Giverny> estressou
<Giverny> :}
<Nilodanx52> pessoal calma!
<Giverny> calma Camelia
<Giverny> ehehe
<Camelia> não estressei
<Camelia> claro que não
<Camelia> =)
<Camelia> Giverny, Nilodanx52
<Nilodanx52> opa!
<Giverny> Camelia, usa teu ubuntu pra mandar
<Giverny> vai nem te tomar tempo
<Camelia> hahahaha
<Camelia> sei usar o ubuntu
<Giverny> é pá e bola
<Camelia> modo gráfico
<Camelia> e olha lá
<Camelia> kakakak
<Nilodanx52> mais qual problema?
<Giverny> Camelia, você sabe usar telefone?!
<Camelia> não kakakakkak Giverny
<Camelia> o problema é que quero enviar pra muitas pessoas, e mudar o design
<Camelia> todo dia e tal
<Camelia> não saco
<Giverny> todo di ai complica
<Giverny> ai tinha que ter uma rotina
<Camelia> por isso tô querendo pagar alguém
<Giverny> com vários temas já customizados
<Camelia> que envia email
<Nilodanx52> ela quer manda-r email di-ferentes todo-s os di-as?
<Camelia> e tal
<Camelia> Nilodanx52: não é todo dia.. exemplo eu dei
<Giverny> Nilodanx52, é
<Camelia> Nilodanx52: sabe esses emails igual saraiva manda, americanas e tal?
<Camelia> com promoção, lançamento
<Giverny> Nilodanx52, tipo spam
<Giverny> ehee
<Camelia> kkkkkk
<Camelia> segundo site que vi
<Nilodanx52> hu-m
<Camelia> spam é quando não é solicitado
<Camelia> kkk
<Nilodanx52> vc pode- reencaminar os spans que vc recebe no seu email!!
<Giverny> ...
<Nilodanx52> ja di-minue o tempo!
<Nilodanx52> uuuasuahsu-ha-
<Camelia> mas eu não tenho tempo kkkk
<stellarium> Camelia, eu sugiro que você procure pessoal de design.
<Camelia> mais eles vão saber só fazer o design do email
<Camelia> eu acho stellarium =/
<stellarium> Sim, geram um template e você altera apenas os dados dentro dele.
<stellarium> Na verdade, você mesma poderia fazer isso usando uma ferramenta como o BrOffice
<stellarium> E exportando pra HTML pra anexar ao e-mail.
<Camelia> stellarium: complica pra mim não kakakak
<stellarium> Não estou complicando nada. Estou dizendo que você pode fazer fácil, fácil.
<Camelia> haahahah
<Camelia> eu trabalho meio período, estudo e vendo minhas maquiagens
<Camelia> não tenho tempo nem de chegar emails
<stellarium> Eu trabalho período integral, estudo um idioma às terças e quintas, estou pra iniciar um mestrado e ainda consigo tempo pra ajudar as pessoas aqui e em várias listas de discussão. Tempo é uma questão de prioridades.
<rootsh> Camelia: contrata uma empresa que faz e-mail marketing
<Camelia> é o jeito rootsh =[
<rootsh> Camelia: mail marketing no goole vai retornar várias coisas
<Camelia> espero
<Camelia> que sim
<rootsh> Camelia: agora se quiser montar um servidor de SMTP com Postfix ou Qmail acho que povo pode te ajudar
<Camelia> quero só pagar alguém pra fazer pra mim no momento
<Camelia> minha amiga (sócia) está de acordo
<stellarium> Camelia: Sim, então acho que o Google é um lugar melhor pra achar alguém pra fazer pra você do que aqui.
<stellarium> Acabei de fazer uma pesquisa e custa um 40 reais
<rootsh> pqatsi: ae troll master quieto ?
<Camelia> estou procurando
<Camelia> aqui
<Camelia> é verdade, pode estar erto
<Camelia> stellarium: obrigada
<stellarium> disponha
<pqatsi> rootsh: shiiiii
<pqatsi> voce vai acordar ele :D
<rootsh> que merda de carnaval que não chega
<rootsh> sou brasileiro e não desisto nunca
<pqatsi> para de reclamar rootsh
<rootsh> pqatsi: puta chuvinha e friozinho, ficar dormindo debaixo do edredon é o que rola
<pqatsi> lol
<Leandro-Angelo> Boa tarde galera
<Leandro-Angelo> minha rede sem fio funciona e depois de um tempo ela cai e não retorna, so volta quando reinicio o sistema
<Leandro-Angelo> alguem pode me ajudart?
<FernandoBasso> Leandro-Angelo: Tenta fazer isso no  terminal: sudo service networkmanager restart
<Leandro-Angelo> Fernando faço isso agora ou quando a rede cair
<Leandro-Angelo> ?
<FernandoBasso> Quando a rede cair.
<FernandoBasso> Não tenho certeza se é este o comando exato no Ubuntu.
<Leandro-Angelo> Ok. Obrigado pela ajuda. Este problema será que é do so ou da minha placa de rede?
<FernandoBasso> Talvez seja: sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager restart
<FernandoBasso> Só do oque?
<FernandoBasso> Do sistema?
<Leandro-Angelo> isso
<FernandoBasso> Não sei. Sempre foi assim, ou começou depois que já funcionava normal?
<kmiksi> <Leandro-Angelo>: quando cair tambem podes tentar visualizar o syslog, em "Sistema">>"Administração">>"Visualizador de arquivos de log", ele lhe dará mais informações sobre o que acontece quando a rede cai
<FernandoBasso> Eu tive um problema de a placa as vezes ser reconhecida, e as vezes não. (sendo que funcionou por um tempão antes de começar a dar problema)
<FernandoBasso> kmiksi: Boa dica.
<Leandro-Angelo> Eu usava a mesma versão do ubuntu 10.10 e funcionava normal, aí mudei de pc e coloquei a mesma placa
<FernandoBasso> Vai saber. Tem que olhar nos logs mesmo.
<Swadox> alguem pode me ajudar a executar os arquivos .tar.gz
<FernandoBasso> Outra coisa, quando a rede cair, dá um sudo ifconfig -a, e veja se a tua placa de rede ainda está up.
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: .tar.gz é pra ser extraído, e não executado.
<Swadox> é mais eu extrai
<Swadox> ele paro e nao vai mais
<Swadox> '-'
<Swadox> é o macbuntu 10.10
<FernandoBasso> Como assim, parou ou que? Não vai mais oque?
<Leandro-Angelo> Fernando quando cai ela nem aparece mais no gerenciador de rede
<Swadox> na hora de fazer a copia
<Swadox> ele vai ate uma certa arte
<Swadox> parte*
<FernandoBasso> Leandro-Angelo: Hmm. Será que o network-manager está parando?
<Swadox> depois ele para
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Mas mostra alguma mensagem de erro?
<Swadox> nao
<Swadox> fica parado so
<Leandro-Angelo> será que seria uma solução usar outro gerenciador
<Leandro-Angelo> ?
<FernandoBasso> Vai pelo terminal, entra na pasta onde está o arquivo e digita 'tar zxfv arquivo.tar.gz'
<Swadox> ok
<FernandoBasso> Leandro-Angelo: tenta sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.x netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Leandro-Angelo> no log tem ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<FernandoBasso> E sudo route add default gw ip_do_modem.
<FernandoBasso> Ou sudo dhclient eth0
<Leandro-Angelo> ok
<Swadox> fernando
<FernandoBasso> Opa. Não é eth0 então. É wlan0.
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~/Downloads$ 'tar zxfv Macbuntu-10.10.tar.gz'
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~/Downloads
<Swadox> nao aconteceu nada
<FernandoBasso> Mas sem as aspas.
<Leandro-Angelo> ok
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Isso é um tema?
<Swadox> sim
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Dá um alt-F2 e digita gnome-appearence-propertis e arrasta esse arquivo pra dentro da janela.
<FernandoBasso> Acho que dá pra instalar assim.
<Swadox> Erro ao iniciar arquivo "/home/unix/Downloads/Macbuntu-10.10.tar.gz
<Swadox>  /home/unix/Downloads/Macbuntu-10.10.tar.gz": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: De onde você pegou o arquivo?
<giano> se é o macbuntu não da faz como nesse link http://ubuntued.info/tema-29-macbuntu
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: O arquivo já baixou por completo?
<giano> bem mais facil
<Swadox> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Macbuntu?content=129021
<FernandoBasso> Ah, tem que rodar um script.
<giano> sim
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: É. O link ali mostra um comando no terminal que faz tudo.
<giano> bem mais facil só vai ter que digitar sua senha
<kmiksi> <FernandoBasso> e <Swadox> : se nao me engano, o macbuntu é uma coleção de scripts que alteram não só o tema, mas diversos outros aspectos do gnome
<FernandoBasso> Digo, o link do giano.
<giano> vc esta certo kmiksi
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: O link do giano é bem legal.
<Swadox> é mais isso que eu quero :d
<FernandoBasso> Vai por alí que deve dar certo.
<Swadox> ok
<giano> la tem para o 10.04 e 10.10 não vai fazer errado se não vai zica teu sistema
<Swadox> a minha é pra esse sistema
<Swadox> INSTALAÇÃO MAVERICK MEERKAT
<giano> se vc usa 0 10.10 sim
<giano> se vc usa 10.04 é lucid
<Swadox> nossa
<Swadox> minha internet
<Swadox> vai demora uma hora
<Swadox> ta tao lenta
<Swadox> ta pegando 5 kbps
<Swadox> vo reinicia ela
<Swadox> e muito lento pelo terminal
<giano> nada a ver é a mesma coisa
<giano> só não tem interface grafica do navegador
<Swadox> minha net e de 1 mb
<Swadox> pegando 7 kbps
<Swadox> ta otimo :
<giano> quanto tu tem de internet
<Swadox> 1 MB
<edenc> nada a ver usar o terminal ou nao
<giano> tinha que estar baixando a 119kbps
<FernandoBasso> Depende do servidor de onde está baixando.
<edenc> depende de um monte de coisa, menos do terminal
<edenc> pode ser packet loss, pode ser congestão, pode ser o serviço do outro lado
<Swadox> ah entao o servidor sourceforge
<Swadox> ta lento demais
<kmiksi> <Swadox>: podes usar o axel, é um acelerador de download pra terminal
<Raff> eu fui baixar libreoffice ta horrivel tbm, net aqui 10mb, era pra baxa a 1mb+- e ta baxando 40k
<kmiksi> <Swadox>: `axel -n 5 http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/files/macbuntu-10.10/v2.3/Macbuntu-10.10.tar.gz/download -o Macbuntu-10.10.tgz' vai baixar o arquivo fazendo 5 requisições simultâneas
<kmiksi> talvez nao de tanta diferença, mas é uma opção
<kmiksi> alguém pode me dar uma ajuda com o zenity?
<Giverny> talvez viu kmiksi
<Giverny> fala ai a dúvida
<kmiksi> bem, eu tava trabalhando num script pra mostrar downloads do wget em modo grafico
<kmiksi> usando o zenity
<kmiksi> ficou bacana, mas de acordo com o numero de downloads ou o tempo de execução, simplemsmente a janela de progresso some :/
<kmiksi> não sei o que pode ser
<kmiksi> hmmm
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Giverny> kmiksi
<Giverny> lê a documentação do wget
<Giverny> e do zenity
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> kmiksi, como foi feita a janela de progresso?
<kmiksi> perae
<kmiksi> a documentação não me ajudou a resolver o problema
<Giverny> kmiksi, como voCê tá fazendo a janela de progresso?
<Giverny> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Giverny> que te digo o erro na hora
<Giverny> :D
<kmiksi> to upando
<kmiksi> http://dhost.info/garagemdeti/progress_wget.bash
<kmiksi> <Giverny>: entendeu? naõ é tão compreencível assim de primeira
<Giverny> kmiksi, cara essa função tá errado
<kmiksi> ?
<Giverny> tipo
<Giverny> você começou a função
<kmiksi> simsim
<Giverny> progress_wget(){
<Giverny> ai depois
<kmiksi> eu copiei parte de um script maior
<Giverny> depois de uma variável
<Giverny> tu já veio pra {
<Giverny> o que é isso
<Giverny> {
<kmiksi> abaixo tem os `progress_wget URL'
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> tu interrompeu a função
<Giverny> =/
<kmiksi> { ... } agrupa comandos
<kmiksi>  ( ... ) agrupa comandos em uma subshell
<kmiksi> ambos executam os comandos
<Giverny> tira isso cara
<Giverny> não vai rodar
<kmiksi> roda sim
<Giverny> ehehe
<kmiksi> faz o teste aí :P
<Giverny> isso é má prática
<kmiksi> ?
<kmiksi> é?
<Giverny> sim
<kmiksi> porque?
<Giverny> principalmente porque tá vindo depois de uma variável
<kmiksi> na verdade é um recurso do sh (o script roda no bash e no sh bem)
<Giverny> se tu declarar que é bash vai rodar em tudo
<kmiksi> simsim, eu sei tche
<kmiksi> tirei os {}, mas acho que não seriam estes os problemas
<Giverny> ou então cara
<Giverny> tira da função
<Giverny> já que bash não usa orientação a objetos nem nada mesmo
<kmiksi> ainda assim, não consegui resolver o problema, o script funciona bem, mas quando boto downloads simultaneos em segundo plano não roda direito
<Giverny> kmiksi, teu sed tá instalado ai no ubuntu né?
<kmiksi> ...
<Giverny> checando
<Giverny> ehehe
<kmiksi> sed se não me engano faz parte do pacote coreutils
<Giverny> tou instalando o zenity aqui pra eu testar
<kmiksi> não entendi o problema ainda
<Giverny> calma
<kmiksi> tem tudo pra dar certo...
<kmiksi> ahf
<kmiksi> acho que o problema é no zenity
<kmiksi> bem, vou deixar isso pra outra hora
<kmiksi> valeu mesmo pela força <Giverny>
<kmiksi> :P
<kmiksi> (testasse aí?)
<kmiksi> tentasse rodar o script?
<Giverny> kmiksi, esse wget autokill ta certo?
<kmiksi> sim
<kmiksi> vou explicar
<kmiksi> seto umas variaveis locais
<kmiksi> vejo se foi passado algum argumento ou saio da função
<kmiksi> os parenteses são pra executar os comandos em uma nova instancia do bash (ou sh)
<kmiksi> na verdade uma subshell
<kmiksi> ok
<Giverny> velho
<Giverny> eu entendi tudo
<kmiksi> até o sed?
<Giverny> tou vendo onde tá o erro aqui
<Giverny> sim
<kmiksi> eu me enrolei pra entender o que ele fazia :P
<Giverny> porra if dentro de if
<Giverny> conhece elif?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> else?
<Giverny> boas práticas man
<Giverny> ajuda nessa hora
<Giverny> tá uma gambi total esse programa
<kmiksi> o sed filtra as linhas de output do wget e coloca num formato que o zenity entenda
<kmiksi> ei, if dentro de if sim, são duas condições distintas
<Giverny> tipo olha só
<Giverny> tu fez 2 ifs
<kmiksi> alinhados
<kmiksi> sim
<Giverny> mas acho que ce não entendeu como usar o if
<Giverny> if condicao 1
<kmiksi> qual seria tua sugestão?
<Giverny> beleza até ai
<Giverny> depois tu já pode vim com else
<Giverny> faz essa condição se não satisfazer a condição
<Giverny> ai já vai pra outra
<Giverny> tu pode fazer 2 condições de vez
<Giverny> ao invés de usar dois ifs um em cima do outro
<kmiksi> não não posso
<Giverny> tipo if condicao 1 && condicao 2
<kmiksi> porque só pode ir pro else se o primeiro teste dor falso
<Giverny> tendeu?!
<Giverny> ele testa as duas
<Giverny> []
<kmiksi> se o segundo if for falso, não pode ir pro else
<Giverny> mas cara você testou dois ifs
<kmiksi> entendeu?
<Giverny> só que você
<Giverny> fez assim
<kmiksi> é totalmente diferente
<Giverny> if condicao
<Giverny> ai você fez
<Giverny> if condicao 2
<kmiksi> sim
<Giverny> teoricamente seria melhor assim if condicao && condicao 2
<kmiksi> mas daria erro
<Giverny> veja como fica mais simples
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> ou então ||
<Giverny> ou seja lá o que você esteja querendo fazer aqui depende da sua lógica
<Giverny> mas o bash testa as duas condições em 1 só if
<Giverny> isso é MUITO boa prática
<Giverny> ok?
<Giverny> beleza o user mata o processo e se você tiver querendo fazer outra condicao?!
<Giverny> com o wget?
<Giverny> se você já matou o wget?
<Giverny> .-.
<Giverny> pensa man
<Giverny> beleza tu terminou o if
<Giverny> só que tá errado isso aqui
<kmiksi> podes reescrever o script e me passar com as tuas correções?
<Giverny> if [ condicao ] then comandos else outros comandos fi
<Giverny> ai tu abre um elif era melhor ter feito um if de novo
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> kmiksi, erro é de lógica só
<kmiksi> ?
<kmiksi> opa, janela errada :P
<kmiksi> cara, deixa isso de lado
<kmiksi> açguém aí já testou o ubuntu 11.04?
<kmiksi> *alguém
<kct> ola pessoal
<kct> me ajudem com o apache?
<kct> ¬¬
<kct> Não presisam tirar tambem né
<kmiksi> <kct>: qwual o problema?
<kct> Eu tenho um apacha aqui
<kct> *apache
<kct> dai eu coloquei uma pagina php nele
<kct> pra ele exibir
<kct> mais quando vou acessar a pagina pelo browser
<kct> diz
<kct> Forbidden
<kct> Acesso negado por ai
<kmiksi> onde tá a tua página?
<kmiksi> qual a localização física?
<kct> Eu fiz port fowarding
<kct> vc pode acessar
<kct> a pagina
<kct> aqui
<kct> esta em /var/www
<kct> 189.123.40.70:8081/ip.php
<kmiksi> ok, o libapache2-mod-php5 costuma ter um probleminha
<kct> hum
<kct> COmo resolve?
<kmiksi> perae, ja digo
<kmiksi> no /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf, arrumasse pra o php processar arquivos php?
<kmiksi> se nao me engano era isso
<kct> Dexa eu ver
<kmiksi> <kct> ?
<kmiksi> ok
<kct> ei
<Giverny> não cara é o seguinte kct
<kct> nao existe essa pagina aqui
<Giverny> tem o apache.conf
<Giverny> que você precisa configurar
<Giverny> e o php.ini
<Giverny> configurando os dois tá limpo vai subir teu service perfeito
<kct> Como?
<Giverny> as paginas em php
<kct> Vamos comecar com o apache.conf
<kct> ele ta aberto aqui
<Giverny> tu vai botar no /var/www
<kct> Botar oque?
<Giverny> deas paginas em php
<Giverny> phtml
<Giverny> .html
<Giverny> etc
<kct> ¬¬
<Giverny> só habilitar a extensão
<Giverny> que tu quer no conf do apache
<kct> Qual linha?
<Giverny> não tem erro manin
<Giverny> espera vou te dar uma conf
<Giverny> uma não
<Giverny> várias
<Giverny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/conf/categoriaIndex.php?codigo=4
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> tem várias .conf ai de apache
<Giverny> que vai te ajudar
<Giverny> como fazer virtual host
<Giverny> tudo
<kct> Ei
<kct>  você pode passar a conf
<kct> e não um link cheio de confs?
<Giverny> *.*
<Giverny> ehehe
<kct> Eu não entendo disso
<kct> Me passa a conf certa que eu boto aqui
<Giverny> é só ler o que tá nos #
<Giverny> # = comentário
<kct> ¬¬
<kct> Eskece
<Giverny> ^^
<Giverny> tou apressado vou pra faculz
<Giverny> mais tarde se pa
<Giverny> ai a gente conversa
<kct> Aff que merda
<kct> ta difícil
<kct> eu li os cometarios
<kct> Não falava nada de arrumar php
<kmiksi> <kct>: tentasse dar um chown -R wwdata.www-data /var/www ?
<kmiksi> chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www
<kmiksi> executar da pasta do seu usuário é o preferencial ($HOME/public_html)
<kmiksi> <kct>: ?
<kct> Nao
<kct> tipo
<kct> eu usei o chown
<kct> mais tipo
<kct> nao adianto
<kct> chown -R faz oque?
<omelete> geralmente -R recursivo
<omelete> chown --help
<barna> kct, Livro de comando do Linux!
<barna> http://tales.linuxhard.org/blog/livro-manual-de-sobrevivencia/
<barna> "man chown" tb ajuda!
<kct> ¬¬
<kct> O comando fla que o usuário é invalido
<kct> eu usei esse
<kct> chown -R ip.php /var/www
<barna> alguem sabe uma forma de limitar a banda usada de internet! tipo limitar os kbps q  um programa usa!(FF ou Chrome)
<kct> o ubuntu 11.04 já foi lançado?
<barna> kct, 11 = ano (2011)    04 = Mes (abril)
<kct> EU seiiii
<kct> Acessaram-me aqui usando 11.04 do ubuntu
<kct> deve ser manipulação do get
<barna> estão usando uma "vesão de teste", tem um nome isso! mas num lembro!
<ultrarocha> ei
<kmiksi> 11.04beta 3 já foi lançado sim
<ultrarocha> galera
<ultrarocha> sou novo no sistema linux
<ultrarocha> pra que isso aki serve?
<ultrarocha> ngm?
<barna> ultrarocha, Bem Vindo!
<barna> ultrarocha, esse é um canal de suporte tecnico!
<ultrarocha> hum
<ultrarocha> vlw
<barna> ultrarocha, temos outros canais tb! para bater papo (sem atrapalhar o suporte tecnico) e outro p/ assuntos expecificos!
<ultrarocha> eu cadastrei o tal superusuario
<ultrarocha> a ta
<ultrarocha> aqui so problemas com o sistema né?
<barna> ultrarocha, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #) é pra bater papo!
<barna> ultrarocha, sim, aki é só tecnico! problemas, ajudas etc....
<ultrarocha> preciso de ajuda então
<barna> ultrarocha, vc quer mais alguns bons canais?
<ultrarocha> eu instalei um cliente mysql
<barna> ultrarocha, pode mandar!
<ultrarocha> mandar como?
<barna> ultrarocha, não precisa perguntar se alguem pode ajudar é só mandar a duvida e espera alguem responder!
<ultrarocha> a tah
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> tenho isto no fstab
<MalMen> //192.168.1.91/harddisk/Musica /home/malmen/Música/ smbfs auto,username=dbott,password=mysecretpassword,uid=1000,umask=000,user 0 0
<barna> ultrarocha, as vezes demora um pouco pras pessoas responderem!
<MalMen> mas nao esta a resultar :S
<ultrarocha> instalei o cliente do mysql pela central de programas do ubuntu, mas não sei onde executo o programa
<barna> MalMen, vc quer montar automaticamente um local de rede? é isso?
<MalMen> ya
<MalMen> e isso
<barna> hummmm! cha v se lembro!
<Arthorios> ei pessoal eu to com um problema no konsole
<barna> ultrarocha, kra, quando alguem no sabe (como nesse caso do mysql) a gente não responde! num é pq tamo te ignorando, imagina se todo mundo respondesse "num sei" ia encher a canal de assunto desnecessario!
<barna> *não sabe
<ultrarocha> trankilo
<ultrarocha> qual o canal de bate papo msm
<ultrarocha> ?
<sistematico> Boa noite!
<MalMen> barna, assim nao resulta :S
<barna> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> MalMen, to tentando achar um toturial q eu vi q ensina a fazer isso!
<barna> só 1 pouquim!
<Arthorios> eu tento dar um sudo apt-get update e vem essa mensagem      w: alguns arquivos de indice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar     voce tera que executar o sudo apt-get update paracorrigir esses problemas
<MalMen> tipo, assim como fiz supostamente deveria de dar, daria noutra distro qualquer, ou num ubuntu anterior acho que tambm
<MalMen> agora nao esta a funcar nao sei pq
<MalMen> no demesg diz-me
<MalMen> [761823.866417] smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<barna> Arthorios, provavelmente tem algum repositorio errado ou sem chave!
<Arthorios> como faço para concertar isso
<Arthorios> eu sou novo com linux
<barna> Arthorios, modo grafico ou texto?
<Arthorios> não sei muito como mexer ainda
<Arthorios> eu uso o synaptic e o terminal tambem
<barna> MalMen, , achei algo! num é o q to procurando mas pode ajudar!
<Arthorios> pois como fazer para ajeitar esse repositorio errado barna
<barna> Arthorios, pelo synaptic, vc entra em configuração>repositorio! vai na aba outros software! lá vc v os reps! na aba autenticação vc ve as chaves!
<Arthorios> ta vou dar uma olhada
<barna> Arthorios, nesse erro num tem mais nada? normalmente ele fala qual rep de problema e pq!
<Arthorios> tambem tem uns problemas de dependencias
<barna> Arthorios, pelo synaptic ainda, aperta o botão recarregar (do lado direito em cima! de cor azul)! ele vai fazer o mesmo q o apt-get update! se der erro ele vai de relatar o erro!
<Raff> Sistema > Administraçao > Canais de Software > Baixar de: , coloca outro, e Selecionar Melhor Servidor
<Arthorios> W: Ocorreu um erro durante a verificação de assinatura.O repositorio não está atualizado e o indice de arquivos anterior sera utilizado Erro no GPG: http//deb.opera.com stable release: As assinaturanão puderam ser verificadas devido a chave pública não estar disponivil :NO PUBkEY A2019EA84E7532C8
<barna> !pastebin | Arthorios
<ubottu-br> Arthorios: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<barna> Arthorios, ta faltando a chave do repositorio do opera!
<Arthorios> esses e um dos erros tem mais treis com o akirad.net
<Arthorios> blz
<Arthorios> como consiguo essa chave
<barna> Arthorios, me passa o link do site onde vc conseguiu esses reps!
<barna> kra o akirad ta sempre ficando fora do ar! num sei pq! mas aki da direto erro no rep deles!
<Arthorios> descupa mas eu nem me lembro mais
<Arthorios> pois é
<barna> pera q eu acho então!
<barna> Arthorios, enquanto eu procuro! da uma procurada no historico do seu navegador!
<Arthorios> blz
<barna> Arthorios, http://deb.opera.com/
<barna> la tem o codigo q vc tem digitar (ou copiar e colar) p/ instalar a chave!
<barna> em Ubuntu Users
<barna> Arthorios, 99% dos repositorios pedem chave! sempre q vc for colocar um novo rep, da uma lida na pagina onde vc pegou o rep p/ pegar a chave tb!
<Arthorios> cara aconteceu um negoci estranho aqui eu fui em configurações repositorios mais pedia para recarregar e mostrou os mesmo erros
<Arthorios> quando eu recarreguei aqui
<barna> Arthorios, vc instalou a chave?
<Arthorios> eu nem sabia dessas chaves para falar a verdade
<barna> hehehehe, tb demorei um pouco p/ aprender isso!
<Arthorios> pois é ^^
<barna> Arthorios, cola esse comando no terminal! wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Arthorios> blz
<barna> ele vai downlodar e instalar a chave! dai vc re-carrega d novo e v se da erro!
<Arthorios> ok
<Arthorios> quando coloquei o  sudo apt-key add - o konsole travou
<Arthorios> ^^ o que aconteceu
<sistematico> Arthorios,  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/APTGET-Resolvendo-problemas-com-chave-publica
<sistematico> Mais moleza que chuchu com canela.
<sistematico> :P
<barna_> opa! voltei!
<barna_> Arthorios, conseguiu?
<barna> MalMen, algum progresso?
<MalMen> barna não :\
<barna> MalMen, num sei se to falando besteira! tem q colocar o endereço do q vc quer montar inteiro ou só o q vc compratilhou?
<Arthur> consegui cara pelo menos o do opera
<Arthur> falta os dos outros
<MalMen> o que quero montar....
<Arthur> como vc procurou a chave do repositorio? barna
<Arthur> para eu ajeitar o resto
<barna> Arthorios, kra, eu tenho um arquivo de texto aki q vou colocando o link dos reps e chaves! dai quando tenho q instalar de novo o OS eu ja tenho eles aki!
<barna> Arthorios, posso te ajudar a procurar!
<Arthur> do akirad
<barna> Arthorios, normalmente onde vc pego o endereço do rep tem o endereço da chave!
<Arthur> vou procurar
<barna> Arthorios, esse é bem chato! normalmente eu ensino a pessoa a fazer e procurar sosinha! mas do akirad eu vou pegar p/ vc!
<barna> Arthorios, wget -q http://akirad.cinelerra.org/dists/akirad.key -O-
<Arthur> valeu cara
<barna> Arthorios, d nada!
<barna> MalMen, /me ta pesquisando!
<barna> MalMen, v se isso ajuda! http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/montagem-permanente-fstab.html
<barna> MalMen, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Uma-fabula-sobre-acessar-e-mapear-unidades-de-rede-do-Windows-no-Linux
<barna> Arthorios, funfou?
<MalMen> barna nada
<MalMen> :\
<MalMen> este ubuntu novo deve ter um conceito qualquer esquezito
<MalMen> malmen@malmen-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.91/harddisk/Musica /home/malmen/Música/
<MalMen> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.91/harddisk/Musica,
<MalMen> se fizer mount -t cifs
<MalMen> da-me exactamente o mesmo
<barna> MalMen, eu num sou bom em redes! vou ligar uma VM aki e testar! nunca fiz isso com ubuntu!
<MalMen> opah, com outra distro de linux qualquer dantes funcionava
<MalMen> agora nao sei como estão....
<MalMen> mas no meu dedicado funciona na boa
<MalMen> em dibian etch
<barna> MalMen, , http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Redes
<MalMen> malmen@malmen-laptop:~$ sudo mount //192.168.1.91/harddisk/Musica /home/malmen/Música/ -o username=meu_usuário,password=minha_senha
<MalMen> mount: //192.168.1.91/harddisk/Musica não é um dispositivo de blocos válido
<MalMen> lool
<Arthur> esse comando    wget -q http://akirad.cinelerra.org/dists/akirad.key -O-     é assim  mesmo?
<Arthur> por que quendo eu executo ele para tudo
<MalMen> Ok
<MalMen> entendi
<Thales> oi,
<MalMen> acho que ja dei com a falha
<MalMen> fuck!
<Thales> uma dúvida
<Thales> Tenho internet GVT 15 mbps
<MalMen> bahhhh... tão simples
<MalMen> barna: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Thales> Quando conecto via wifi, a velocidade fica ok (os 15mbps), mas quando conecto via cabo, ela fica lento
<MalMen> nunca pensei que faltasse essa dependencia... como o nautilus ja acece as partilhas smb pensei que esta dependencia ja estivesse preenchida
<barna> MalMen, hehehehehehee!
<MalMen> nunca pensei!!!
<Thales> Detalhe interessante é que no Windows, via cabo, a velocidade fica ok
<Thales> Alguém tem ideia do que seja?
<Thales> Já testei com 2 roteadores, e ambos apresentam o mesmo sintoma que falei acima
<barna> Thales, imagino q tem algo a ver com a sua placa de rede no ubuntu! tipo driver!
<barna> Arthorios, teoricamente sim! ele deveria downloadar e instalar a chave!
<Arthur> ho entrentanto usei o comando e apreceu nenhum dado opengpg encontredo
<barna> Arthorios, vou testar aki!
<Arthur> encontrado
<barna> Arthorios, ???
<Arthur> oi
<barna> Arthorios, conseguiu?
<Arthur>  apareceu nenhum dado opengpg encontrado
<Arthur> apareceu essa mensagem
<barna> Arthorios, hummmm!
<barna> Arthorios, vc ta querendo instalar o cinelerra né?
<Arthur> não
<Arthur> eu num posso simplesmente tirar esse repositorio não
<Arthur> so falta ele nos error
<barna> Arthorios, pode sim!
<Arthur> como
<barna> Arthorios, no synaptic, Configurações>repositorios, aba outros softwares!
<barna> la vc clica no rep dele e apaga!
<Arthur> blz
<Arthur> mais não ta acessando os repositorios
<Arthur> simplesmente não abre a janela dos repositorios
<barna> Arthorios, vc ta com algum outro synaptic aberto?
<barna> instalando algo? atualizando o sistema?
<Arthur> tem outro pc com synaptic aqu
<Arthur> não ele ta num ta fazendo nada
<barna> Arthorios, tente reiniciar o sistema ou vc pode editar o arquivo souce.list na mão!
<Arthur> vou tentar reiniciar o sistema
<barna> ok
<pc-02__> deu no mesmo vai ter que ser do outro jeito
<pc-02__> barna como vou ajeitar o sourcelist
<barna> pc-02__, 1 seg!
<pc-02__> blz
<barna> pc-02__, entra no terminal e digita: sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<barna> vai abrir um arquivo de texto! dentro dele tão os endereços dos reps! apaga só o do akirad! mas cuidado!
<barna> pc-02__, ou vc pode colocar um # na frente da linha do rep do akirad q ele vai ficar desabilitado!
<pc-02__> aparece comando not found
<pc-02__> tem que instalar ne
<barna> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Leandro-Angelo> Opa Boa noite galera
<barna> noite!
<Leandro-Angelo> Minha rede sem fio funciona blz mas com tempo do nada ela cai e só volta reiniciando
<Leandro-Angelo> alguem pode me ajudar
<Leandro-Angelo> ?
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, qual a sua placa de rede wireless?
<Leandro-Angelo> ath5k atheros
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, ubuntu 10.10?
<Leandro-Angelo> isso
<Leandro-Angelo> funcionava blz em outro pc também com ubuntu 10.10
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, muita gente com esse problema! tão falando q se instalar o blackports da atheros ela volta a funfar blz!
<Leandro-Angelo> Blz
<Leandro-Angelo> como instalo
<Leandro-Angelo> ?
<barna> 1 seg Leandro-Angelo !
<Leandro-Angelo> ok
<barna> caspeta! tem um milhão! num sei qual é!
<barna> to lendo aki!
<pc-02__> barna aparece gedit: command not found
<pc-02__> num pega o comando
<barna> pc-02__, então vc tem q instalar o gedit!
<pc-02__> como
<barna> sudo apt-get install gedit
<pc-02__> blz
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, qual o kernel q vc ta usando?
<Leandro-Angelo> opa 2.6.38-rc5.mgtk.4
<pc-02__> pronto
<pc-02__> apareceu outro erro
<gyovanne> oiii
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, claro q num vou achar! eu to no 10.04!
<pc-02__> E: Não foi possivel obter trava (/var/lib/dpkg/). is another process using it?
<pc-02__> esse foi o erro
<gyovanne> como instalar o 10.10
<gyovanne> seus safado
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, entra no synaptic e procura por linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.(seu kernel)!
<Leandro-Angelo> ok
<Leandro-Angelo> vou procurar
<barna> pc-02__, tem algum outro programa usando o arquivo! o seu ubuntu pode estar tentando atualizar! ou tem algum programa de instalarção aberto! synaptic, central de programas etc.....
<pc-02__> e ta o synptic
<pc-02__> vou sair do synaptic
<barna> pc-02__, fecha ele e tenda d novo!
<pc-02__> não cara blz descupa ai mais e por que tem varias dependecias aqui e tem que ajeitar todas elas
<Leandro-Angelo> barna não encontre para meu kernel 2.6.38
<Leandro-Angelo> devo instalar um kernel anterior? como faço isso?
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, hummmm! tenta colocar o 37!
<Leandro-Angelo> ok
<Leandro-Angelo> baixando
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, talvez vc tenho a instalar o kernel .37 tb! num tenho nem ideia de como isso funciona!
<Leandro-Angelo> Caso não resolva vc acha que devo voltar ao kernel anterior?
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, na verdade o 10.10 é um sistema de "teste"! o 10.04 q é LTS ta muito mais bem desenvolvido!
<barna> pc-02__, q vc fez ta com tanto erro?
<Leandro-Angelo> blz
<Leandro-Angelo> agora em diante só instalo lts
<pc-02__> ei cara tenho uma duvida tambem e um erro assim E: Internal Error, Cold not perform immediate (1) on libc6
<pc-02__> instalei varios packges que estava num pendrive
<barna> pc-02__, 64bits?
<pc-02__> naum
<pc-02__> e 32 bits
<pc-02__> eu acho
<barna> pc-02__, o ideal é instalar sempre pelo repositorio! e sempre tome cuidado com reps ppa! eles constumam ter versoẽs de teste! dai ele atualiza p/ versões instaveis!
<MarceloVaz> boa noite, to precisando de alguem q trampe com Vtiger
<pc-02__> ta certo
<MarceloVaz> tenho algumas customizações em um ambiente de um cliente
<pc-02__> mas eu ja fiz a besteira
<MarceloVaz> alguem? ou alguma indicação ?
<barna> pc-02__, kra pq vc num re-instala o sistema! as vezes é mais facil!
<pc-02__> e o que tava pensando em fazer mesmo
<barna> pc-02__, eu aprendi 1 coisa! tenho uma Maquina Virtual aki! tudo q eu quero *testar* eu faço primeiro na maquina virtual! depois de tudo certo eu instalo no meu ubuntu mesmo!
<barna> na verdade tenho umas 5 VM aki!
<pc-02__> a sim como faço para fezer essas maquinas virtuais
<Leandro-Angelo> pc-02
<Leandro-Angelo> intala o virtual box
<Leandro-Angelo> instala
<barna> pc-02__, instala o VirtualBox! tem 2 versão p/ linux disponiveis! OSE (basico, enxuto codigo aberto) e o non-free (completo e codigo fechado)!
<barna> pc-02__, quer brincar de repositorio? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<pc-02__> ha certo
<pc-02__> ¬¬
<barna> pc-02__, na fim da pagina tem como instalar o rep e chave do non-free!
<pc-02__> blz
<pc-02__> agora que eu sei
<pc-02__> outro dia faço isso
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<pc-02__> to um pouco exausto
<barna> eu to com um pau no som aki no meu note! to fazendo uma instalação limpa numa VM p/ fazer testes!
<barna> pc-02__, sei como é! faz 3 dias q to brigando com esse pau no som!
<pc-02__> ai tu usa so para testes ou usa para algo mais
<pc-02__> ?
<barna> pra rodar photoshop tb! trabalho com fotografia!
<barna> tem uma VM só pra rodar win+photoshop+illustrator!
<pc-02__> e da para usar mais para que?
<barna> depois de arrumar o som, vou fazer uma VM e instalar o mac OS. pra ver como q roda o photoshop em mac!
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-03
<Swadox> No ubuntu tem algum Apache ?
<barna> Swadox, acho q tem apache nele, só instalar!
<ptl> no MacDonald's tem algum hambúrguer?
<Swadox> deve ter '-'
<omelete> lol
<Swadox> Nao estou conseguindo mover os arquivos para pasta www
<Swadox> fala que eu nao tem permissao
<Swadox> to com um problema aqui no apache alguem pode ajudar ?
<Swadox> to com um problema aqui no apache alguem pode ajudar ?
<max> ola
<Guest54565> oi
<Guest54565> tem alguem ai
<Swadox> eu
<Guest54565> vc tc de onde
<Guest54565> vc h m
<Guest54565> kkkkkkk
<Guest54565> cd
<Guest54565> responde
<Guest54565> oi
<Guest54565> ola tem mina afimde tc
<Guest54565> nao sei pra q eu entrei aki
<omelete> alguem quer tc? tenho cam e msn
<Guest54565> nao
<Guest54565> so tem home aki nessas bosta
<ptl> home directory
<max_> oi
<barna> Guest54565, sem palavrão no canal por favor!
<barna> !topic | Guest54565
<ubottu-br> Guest54565: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<barna> Guest54565, esse é canal é puramente Tecnico! para bater papo use o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 ##)!
<Leandro-Angelo> a galera
<Leandro-Angelo> como faço pra voltar ao kernel anterior?/
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, só instalar ele pelo synaptic!
<Leandro-Angelo> Ok Valeu barnas
<barna> opa, voltei!
<Leandro-Angelo> salve galera
<Leandro-Angelo> como habilito  opção de escolher antes do ubuntu iniciar escolher o kernel a usar ou a opção recovery?
<Leandro-Angelo> preciso editar o grub?
<Leandro-Angelo> habilitar alguma coisa nele?
<Leandro-Angelo> mo faço para aparecer as opções de recovery no grub antes de iniciar o ubuntu
<Leandro-Angelo> ?
<Leandro-Angelo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<omelete> acho q tem q ficar apertando 'e'
<Leandro-Angelo> ok valeu omelete irei tentar
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, i seg q ja acho aki!
<Leandro-Angelo> barna não entendi?
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58947.0.htmlhttp://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58947.0.html
<Leandro-Angelo> opa valeu
<barna> opps! colei 2x!
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58947.0.html
<Leandro-Angelo> barna meu problema da rede não resolveu já tentei
<Leandro-Angelo> reinstalar o kernel pelo gerenciador e nada
<barna> hummmm! vc ja colocou um kernel mais antigo e bootou por ele?
<Leandro-Angelo> por isso quero no inicio escolher um kernel anterior e depois escluir os outros
<barna> eu sempre deixo 2 kerneis aki! o mais novo e o anterior!
<Leandro-Angelo> Tenho 3
<barna> mas acho q fiz bobagem tb!
<Leandro-Angelo> a questão é que não aparece a opção de escolha
<Leandro-Angelo> pesquisei mas não encontrei, agora o colega disse que e a letra e
<barna> hummm! li isso ainda hoje! ja acho aki!
<Leandro-Angelo> antes de iniciar o sistema
<omelete> tem q pressinar shift
<Leandro-Angelo> shift + e?
<omelete> só shift
<omelete> The user can interrupt the boot process and display the menu by holding down the SHIFT key until the menu displays
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, edita o arquivo Arquivo /etc/default/grub e coloca # na frente da linha GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Leandro-Angelo> blz vou reiniciar aqui e depois volto pra dizer se consegui resolver ]
<Leandro-Angelo> valeu galera
<Leandro-Angelo> opa
<Leandro-Angelo> Opa
<barna> diga lá! funfou?
<Leandro-Angelo> Omelete shift no inicio e não funcionou
<Leandro-Angelo> barna
<Leandro-Angelo> no meu grub não achei a opção que falaste
<barna> backport?
<omelete> no guia do grub2 ta flando q é shift
<Leandro-Angelo> isso: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<omelete> tenta isso q o barna  disse
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, da uma lida nesse tuto! aki fala com configurar o grub! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58947.0.html
<Leandro-Angelo> meu grub http://www.leomissao.com/grub.txt
 * barna esta abrindo!
<omelete> 'q' e 'e' acho q vai tb
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, vc ta no arquivo errado! num é esse!
<Leandro-Angelo> vixe
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, tem q ficar assim!
<barna> http://pastebin.com/hSQtC03W
<barna> só essas linhas, o resto deixa como tá!
<Leandro-Angelo> ok
<Leandro-Angelo> vou editar
<Leandro-Angelo> feito vou reiniciar
<Leandro-Angelo> Nada
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true" tá correto?
<Leandro-Angelo> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 é o tempo de espera?
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, da um pastebin do seu /etc/default/grub
<Leandro-Angelo> Digito assim no terminal:   /etc/default/grub?
<Leandro-Angelo> permissão negada
<barna> Leandro-Angelo,  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Leandro-Angelo> estou nele
<barna> copia o seu conteudo e !paste
<barna> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<barna> !pastebin
<Leandro-Angelo> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<Leandro-Angelo> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Leandro-Angelo> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Leandro-Angelo> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Leandro-Angelo> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Leandro-Angelo> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Leandro-Angelo> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Leandro-Angelo> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Leandro-Angelo> # Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
<Leandro-Angelo> # This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
<Leandro-Angelo> # the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, para!
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"
<Leandro-Angelo> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Leandro-Angelo> # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<Leandro-Angelo> # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<barna> !paste | Leandro-Angelo
<ubottu-br> Leandro-Angelo: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Leandro-Angelo> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Leandro-Angelo> # Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<barna> !paste | Leandro-Angelo
<Leandro-Angelo> # Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
<omelete> ctrlc ctrl v já era
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<Leandro-Angelo> # Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
<Leandro-Angelo> #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<Leandro-Angelo> opa foi mal
<Leandro-Angelo> não havia entendido
<Leandro-Angelo> foi mal galera não sabia depois que fui ver o que era pastbin
<barna> ok!
<barna> pior q ta certo o seu grub!
<Leandro-Angelo> teria que ser assim http://pastebin.com/He7SzpcP
<Leandro-Angelo> agora já sei
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, exato!
<Leandro-Angelo> Rapaz tenho quase 300gigas de arquivos fazer um backup para reinstalar
<Leandro-Angelo> será loucura
<barna> Leandro-Angelo, ah! lembrei! entra no terminal e digita: sudo update-grub
<barna> se vc não fizer isso ele não carrega! tinha esquecido disso!
<Leandro-Angelo> opa
<Leandro-Angelo> fazer agora
<fslima0> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 86.3% free] disk[Total: 191.8GB, 92.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: USB-Audio - QuickCam Pro 9000]
<ZNC> Hey :-D
<ZNC> Sysinfo for 'kgeek': Linux 2.6.37-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.6.00 (4.6.0), CPU: Intel I5, HD: 1251/30045GB, RAM: 2597/3007MB
<fslima0> arch :X
<fslima0> ZNC, you built it from the ground up, didn't you?
<ZNC> Channel Portuguese [Brazil], prefer to speak Portuguese,
<ZNC> fslima0: sim claro :-)
<fslima0> Hah. I've used Archlinux in the past, and I still have it on my laptop. The thing is, I don't feel the need to install it on my brand new desktop. too much hassle
<fslima0> ubuntu runs just fine ;)
<ZNC> ptbr ou pt :-)
<ZNC> bem vou reportar um bug ao sistema, ate ja
<fslima0> ate
<fslima0> lol
<ZNC> bem, chega de pcs por hj, ja vi varios :S, cansei, boa noite a todos
<fslima0> ZNC, ate mais
<marvel> boa note pessoal
<barna> boa noite!
<marvel> como faço pra mudar a imagem de tela no inicio de login eu ja tentei instalar o gdm mas nao deu certo
<barna> marvel, instala o ubuntu tweak! coloca o rep dele e instala! ele muda!
<barna> pera q ja acho p/ vc o link!
<barna> marvel, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/07/como-mudar-a-imagem-de-fundo-da-tela-de-login/
<marvel> vlw barna
<marvel> obrigado
<barna> marvel, d nada! só num esquece q a imagem tem q tem o tamanho da resolução da tela q vc ta usando!
<barna> nossa q frase confusa!
<barna> só num esquece q a imagem tem q ter a resolução do tamanho da tela q vc ta usando!
<marvel> 1027x480?
<barna> assim acho q ficou melhor!
<peregrinator_six> licença, posso sugerir um aoutra opção...?!
<barna> essa resolução q vc ta usando?
<barna> peregrinator_six, claro bom amigo!
<peregrinator_six> minuto...
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia!
<barna> bom dia!
<peregrinator_six> marvel, barna http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/grub-customizer-personalize-o-grub2-do-ubuntu/
<barna> peregrinator_six, isso é p/ mudar o grub! pelo q entendi o marvel quer mudar a imagem do gdm!
<marvel> vlw perigrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> mas isso é mole!
<peregrinator_six> só mandar um comandos no terminal e pronto... :)
<peregrinator_six> mas tá de boa!
<peregrinator_six> valeu rapaziada!
<marvel> e que antes era pelo terminal agora nao consigo mas
<barna> eu sou home user! gosto de fazer as coisas por janelinha!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<peregrinator_six> barna, seu window$ user travestido de pinguin... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUHASUHAHSUHAHSUHAH
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<marvel> vou dormi amanha tenho  uma entrevista pra tecnico de rede jr :d
<barna> blz! boa noite marvel !
<peregrinator_six> marvel, bom dia! :)
<marvel> prova de raciocinio logico e redes
<marvel> mas o meu ingles nao e tecnico e uma merda meu ingles
<peregrinator_six> delicia! :D
<marvel> acho q nao vou ter chance pq tambem muita gem te tem akela certificaçao ruwindows
<marvel> eu nao :D vou com a cara e coragem
<leandro> Opa
<leandro> Boa noite
<leandro> alguem por aí?
<barna> leandro, boa noite!
<leandro> Grande barna
<leandro> agora só modo de texto
<leandro> startx nada
<leandro> erro acho que causado pela nouveau ou nvidia
<barna> leandro, deu pau no grub?
<leandro> Rapaz acho que não
<leandro> o que eu queria funcionou
<leandro> mostrar as opções de kernel no boot
<leandro> problema é que agora está em modo de texo
<leandro> texto
<leandro> acho que algum problema relacionado ao xorg
<leandro> outro dia resolvi algo semelhante, mas desta vez não deu certo
<barna> mesmo com o kernel .38?
<barna> mas pera ai! o pau num era na wireless?
<leandro> sim
<Raff> eu to usando o ubuntu 9.10 , tem como eu instalar o tema do 10.10 ?
<Raff> eu to usando o ubuntu 9.10 , tem como eu instalar o tema do 10.10 ?
<Infernius[BR]> bom dia para todos!
<ViniciusFeitosa> Raff, o melhor seria atualizar o ubuntu mesmo, a versão 9.10 não possui mais suporte
<Raff> to ligado
<gabezao> qual o comando para me retornar o interpretador da shell q eu to usando?
<Raff> uma coisa que axo estranho, quando eu inicio pelo live, fica aparecendo varios erros antes de entra, axo que eh da placa de video ati o erro
<gabezao> é notenook Raff ?
<gabezao> eu tive problemas tb coma ti
<gabezao> *ati
<gabezao> passei parametros na inicializçao e foi
<gabezao> pci=use_crs
<Raff> nao
<Raff> meu pc eh bem antigo , a placa de video eh ati radeon 9200
<gabezao> mas acho q é isso mesmo..
<Raff> exit
<Arthur> oi pessoal to precisando de uma ajuda aqui
<Arthur> eu tento instalar um programa pelo konsole
<Arthur> mais dis que tem dependencias quebradas e precisa executar o apt-get install -f
<Arthur> e quando executo o  apt-get install -f aparce esse erro
<Arthur> E: internal error , Could not perform inmediate configuration (1) on libc6
<Arthur> alguem pode me ajudar com iste error
<Spiga> eh
<Spiga> tenta ai ... sudo apt-get update.
<Spiga> depois que terminar ... sudo apt-get install libc6
<Arthur> blz
<Arthur> aprece o erro de dependencias quebradas e manda  executar o apt-get install -f
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> tenta instalar a libc6 manualmente ... baixa o pacote
<Spiga> e instala dando 2 cliques
<Infernius[BR]> alguem sabe onde acho um script para testar se uma porta tá aberta?
<gabezao> Infernius[BR],
<fslima0> porta local?
<gabezao> netstat -ln
<fslima0> tem o nmap
<fslima0> ou isso
<gabezao> netstat -ln | grep porta
<gabezao> nmap 127.0.0.1
<gabezao> ;)
<gabezao> prendi meu dedo
<gabezao> na minha caneca
<Infernius[BR]> vlw... mas queria ver um script para tomar uma decisão se a porta não estiver aberta..
<gabezao> eu tenho um Infernius[BR]
<new_user> Bom dia. Alguem poderia me explicar como eu efetuo a instalação do Xchat no Ubuntu 10.10 por favor...?!
<Infernius[BR]> não é só sudo apt-get install xchat?
<new_user> não sei, por isso perguntei... ^^
<new_user> vou tentar aqui, obrigado pela dica...
<Infernius[BR]> é que é basicão... desculpe demorar a responder..
<Infernius[BR]> :)
<new_user> que isso, obrigado!
<new_user> Bom dia.
<fslima0> UdontKnow, ta ai?
<pacote> boa tarde
<pacote> como eu posso criar uma instalação do ubuntu, do jeito que eu personalizei ele
<Andre_Gondim> pacote http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/11/criando-o-seu-live-do-ubuntu-com-o-remastersys/
<pacote> Andre_Gondim, valeu
<pacote> vou testar
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<ErlonG> boa tarde. alguem conhece qual programa q cria e-book?
<ErlonG> tenho um trabalho para fazer nesse carnaval
 * barna esta pesquisando! 1 seg
<cparzewski> ErlonG, em pdf?
<ErlonG> nao
<ErlonG> vc conhece o site do jornal o povo?
<cparzewski> nao...
<ErlonG> olha ai http://www.opovo.com.br/
<ErlonG> tem uma de vc ler o jornal passando as paginas
<ErlonG> gostaria de fazer semelhante
<cparzewski> certo
<cparzewski> vou ver
<barna> ErlonG, http://www.lexcycle.com/faq/how_to_create_epub
<barna> ErlonG, conseguiu?
<ErlonG> estou olhando ainda
<ErlonG> vc conhece esse site www.opovo.com.br é um jornal
<ErlonG> nele vc ler o jornal passando as pagina
<Redmono> holla
<Redmono> hola hacker
<moby_> Então estou precisando de uma ajudinha aí... instalei o xubuntu 10.10 e o drive de som não está funcionando.... alguem já passou por isso?
<moby_> * Tópico para ##ruby-br é: puts "puts!" | Canal Ruby Brasil => Seja bem-vindo!" | Paste => http://pastie.org | Aprenda Ruby => http://forum.rubyonbr.org/forums/5/topics/3583"
<moby_> * Tópico para ##ruby-br colocado por nofxx!~nofxx@unaffiliated/nofxx a Tue Mar  9 14:39:17 2010
<moby_> -ChanServ- [##ruby-br]  Seja bem-vindo ao ##ruby-br. Por favor, se for colar mais de 3 linhas, use o pastie!
<moby_> * ##ruby-br :http://ror.fireho.com
<moby_> <moby_> Então estou precisando de uma ajudinha aí... instalei o xubuntu 10.10 e o drive de som não está funcionando.... alguem já passou por isso?
<moby_> <RamonSoares> sudo alsaconf
<Razec> ola pessoal
<barna> ola
<Redmono> hola hackers
<barna> Redmono, ???
<Redmono> ho si carinho
<Redmono> pero k me gusta
<Andre_Gondim> Redmono, #ubuntu-es
<Redmono> soy argentino
<Andre_Gondim> Redmono, #ubuntu-ar
<clovis> alguem sabe o bug do boot do mint gnome?
<clovis> pq tanata demora?
<Andre_Gondim> clovis, tenta #mint-br
<digimac> olá
<digimac> alguem pode me ajudar
<digimac> ????
<digimac> alguem por favor
<barna> !paciencia
<ubottu-br> Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<barna> !perguntar
<ubottu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<pqatsi> barna: aew
<MADAKIS> blz, to com problemas com o compiz no ubuntu 10.04
<barna> MADAKIS, fale mais sobre o seu problema!
<MADAKIS> tipo, como coloco fot na parte superior e inferior do cubo?
<barna> MADAKIS, boa pergunta! cha v se acho!
<barna> MADAKIS, tente "Deformação do cubo">Coberturas do cubo>aparencia!
<andersoncarlos83> to tentando fazer um dual boot ubuntu e win, quando tento instalar win da esse erro http://img96.imageshack.us/i/5530174.jpg/ oque devo fazer?
<barna> andersoncarlos83, to vendo aki!
<andersoncarlos83> barna: vlw
<barna> andersoncarlos83, erro do win!
<barna> andersoncarlos83, vamo tratar desse assunto no canal offtopic?
<andersoncarlos83> vamos
<imperfect> BOA NOITE A QUASE TODOS...
<imperfect> É ALFA 3 SEU BURRO DISGRAÇADO... http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-alfa-3-no-ar/
<jopreto> as
<barna> !abuso imperfect (bd18581a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.189.24.88.26) entrou em #ubuntu-br imperfect> É ALFA 3 SEU BURRO DISGRAÇADO.. http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-alfa-3-no-ar/
<ubottu-br> barna: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<barna> !abuso | imperfect (bd18581a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.189.24.88.26) entrou em #ubuntu-br imperfect> É ALFA 3 SEU BURRO DISGRAÇADO.. http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-alfa-3-no-ar/
<igor__> Boa Noite alguem pode ajudar?
<barna> !pergunta
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pergunta' not found
<barna> !perguntar
<ubottu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<barna> igor__, diga lá!
<igor__> tem um micro aqui q a wireless n pega no ubuntu n sei pq
<igor__> pede a senha coloco e nada
<barna> igor__, qual o placa wireless?
<igor__> como faço para saber?
<igor__> outra coisa webcam n funciona no ubuntu n?
<barna> entra no terminal e digita: lspci | grep Network
<barna> igor__, a mesma pergunta! qual o chipset da web cam? pra saber entra no terminal e digita lsusb
<igor__> ok
<igor__> pera
<igor__> esse traço grande é qual tecla?
<igor__> realtek semiconductor
<barna> igor__, digita só lspci e procura por Network!
<barna> igor__, antes de realtek, qual o numero q aparece?
<igor__> sim vem ca
<igor__> como faço pra funcionar a webcam no ubuntu?
<igor__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<barna> igor__, instala e entra no chesse e v se ela ta funfando!
<barna> igor__, se não tiver vc tem pegar o numero q aparece no lsusb e procurar como faz pra instalar o driver dela!
<igor__> eu consegui aqui valeu :p
<igor__> agora a cam ta complicado
<igor__> aqui aparece ela no cheese mas no emesene n tem jeito
<igor__> n tem nenhum programa tipo msn pra ver n?
<barna> igor__, eu to super ocupado aki! mas vc pode perguntar aki d novo ou dar uma procurada no google!
<igor__> pow velho se puder quebrar meu galho
<barna> igor__, tem o aMsn, emessene, pidgin, empathy e outro!
<igor__> tipo tem um micro q a cam nem ta pegando no cheese
<igor__> é uma gotek 300
<igor__> e outro note q a cam n ta pegando no cheese a imagem perfeita mas no emesene n tem jeito de pegar com outras pessoas
<r> #absent
<Guest55019> NICK kilsop
<Guest55019> NICK <kilops>
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-04
<barna> andersoncarlos83, e ai instalou o ubuntu?
<andersoncarlos83> sim
<andersoncarlos83> impressora ok
<andersoncarlos83> vlw pela ajuda
<andersoncarlos83> obrigado mesmo
<barna> massa!
<barna> ja tava abrindo uma pesquisa p/ essa impressora!
<barna> andersoncarlos83, d nada! q bom q rolou!
<andersoncarlos83> :)
<andersoncarlos83> valeu mesmo pela ajuda e pela paciencia
<andersoncarlos83> ;)
<barna> :)
<toshikan> Alguem online??
<Raff> s
<toshikan> Pode me ajudar? :P
<barna> eu!
<barna> !perguntar
<ubottu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<toshikan> LOL
<barna> toshikan, diga lá!
<toshikan> Galera, quero começar a usar Linux, não tenho sei muito sobre informatica mas quero aprender. Baixei essa nova verssão do Ubuntu mas não consigo instalar. Ele não acha meu HD Sata. Alguem sabe de alguma solução?
<ZNC> http://resultados.teclamailmkt.com.br/c/s58YDWzSX88vB0E8
<toshikan> O erro é o seguinte: Daemon is inhibited
<barna> toshikan, primeiro! Bem Vindo!
<toshikan> Obrigado :)
<barna> toshikan, vc ta tentando usar o 10.10?
<barna> ;)
<toshikan> Sim!!!
<barna> kra eu te aconselho a usar o 10.04 LTS! é uma versão final, mais estavel e desenvolvida! com suporte a longo prazo!
<toshikan> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<toshikan> Huummm, baixei a mais atual :S
<barna> sim, sempre tem a propaganda p/ usarem a ultima versão! mas isso não quer dizer q ela seja melhor/mais estavel etc.....
<toshikan> Cara, o skype funciona bem no Ubuntu?
<barna> toshikan, sim! eu to on-line nesse instante!
<toshikan> Webcam e voz normal?
<barna> tem suporte p/ webcam! a questão é! sua webcam tem suporte p/ linux?
<toshikan> Não sei, haha
<toshikan> Na real eu não tenho uma webcam, mas eu utilizo muito o skype para voz e ver a webcam da namorada.
<barna> a maioria das webcams novas tem! as antigas nem sempre!
<toshikan> Meu hd é de 500gb, quanto eu deixo para o Ubuntu?
<barna> eu uso sempre o skype, com web cam dos 2 lados!
<barna> toshikan, vc vai tirar o win do comp? deixar só ubuntu?
<toshikan> Cara, quero deixar os 2.
<barna> ok! natural!
<toshikan> Ubuntu como principal e Win Seven como 2 OS.
<barna> assim! o seu ubuntu vai ter acesso aos arquivos do win! mas o win não vai ter acesso aos arquivos do ubuntu!
<toshikan> Não? ;~
<barna> nops! é a boa e velha tatica da microsoft! dificultar o maximo as pessoas deixarem o win!
<toshikan> Aff, que bosta.
<barna> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<toshikan> Sorry.
<toshikan> Aff, que saco! hehe
<barna> hehehehehehe
<Raff> mas tem um programa pra windows axo que , tem como ver os aqruivos do ubuntu
<barna> sim, mas ele só le ext2!
<barna> e só roda em xp!
<toshikan> É que eu utilizo o desktop como 'servidor', deixo baixando filmes e vejo no notebook pelo compartilhamento.
<toshikan> Bah mas ai é complicado.
<barna> toshikan, quando eu tinha win e ubuntu eu fiz o seguinte!
<barna> hd 80gb! hda1=20gb win/ntfs  hda2=40gb meus documentos/ntfs  hda3=10gb ubuntu/ext4 hda4=1gb swap
<peregrinator_six> toshikan, http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante.htm
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa!
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite. :)
<barna> boa noite!
<toshikan> Velho, vou tomar um chimarrão e ver no que vai dar. Mas vou ter que seguir com o win então :(
<toshikan> Não gostaria, mas vou ter ;(
<barna> toshikan, pq?
<barna> toshikan, eu fazia assim! nessa partição de 40gb win/ntfs eu deixava os meus arquivos! dai eu tinha acesso a eles nos 2 OS
<toshikan> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CARA.... pq não falou antes? ;s
<toshikan> Tipo, eu sempre salvo no 'd' tudo.
<barna> então ficou facil!
<toshikan> C: 70Gb para o win e o resto para os dados.
<toshikan> Tudo eu salvava no 'resto'
<barna> nossa! eu deixo 10gb pro ubuntu! KKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> 10gb da e sobra!
<toshikan> Win seven ocupa o espaço que tu deixar pra ele.
<toshikan> ¬¬
<toshikan> Acho que ele se multiplica enquanto eu to dormindo.
<barna> toshikan, vc tem bastante espaço livre no seu hd?
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<toshikan> Sim, 500gb hehehe
<toshikan> 489 pra falar a verdade.
<barna> livres?
<toshikan> Sim.
<barna> ok!
<toshikan> Como eu particiono? Em relação a espaço?
<toshikan> Quanto para cada?
<barna> faz assim então, deixa uns 20gb pro / (=c:) onde vai ficar o sistema e mais uns 10gb pro /home (=meus documentos)
<barna> no /home vai ficar os seus arquivos pessoais e configurações do sistema! se vc precisar re-instalar o ubuntu ele volta com tudo ja configurado como antes!
<barna> isso claro! se vc não formatar o /home
<barna> toshikan, deu p/ entender?
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, boa noite. Tem unity ubuntu 11 tá chegando ai em...
<barna> toshikan, vou te dar um conselho! na hora me mexer com as partições usa o live-cd do Gparted!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, em breve na farmacia mais proxima
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> XD
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHUSHAHHS
<barna> toshikan, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, uma pergunta offtopic. você manja de som de carro? esse visteon vsb 7907 é bom?
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, nadinha man... :S
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, vai nos foruns de tuned car por ai e pergunta por lá...
<barna> toshikan, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-testing/0.8.0-3/gparted-live-0.8.0-3.iso/download
<ruffleS> to tentando.. to numa net wireless sem senha que eu encontrei
<ruffleS> ta tudo lento
<ZNC> bash e bach foi daki que tiraram o 'bash'?
<barna> toshikan, e ai conseguiu instalar o ubuntu?
<toshikan> opa
<toshikan> dei uma saida
<toshikan> sorry
<toshikan> vo baixar e tentar agora!!!
<barna> sem problemas! na hora q precisar d ajuda estamos sempre aki!
<barna> as vezes demora um tiquim pra responde!
<peregrinator_six> vai durmir barna viciado em games for linux... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<toshikan> vai ficar online cara?
<barna> peregrinator_six, heheheheeee
<barna> toshikan, provavelmente até o dia nascer!
<toshikan> iupiii :}
<toshikan> cara, vo desligar aqui e iniciar pelo win, to no live ;s
<toshikan> jah volto
<barna> ok
<toshikan> barna, cara, to baixando aqui o 10.04
<toshikan> :)
<barna> massa!
<barna> baixou o gparted tb?
<toshikan> não :S
<barna> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-testing/0.8.0-3/gparted-live-0.8.0-3.iso/download
<toshikan> cara, só tenho 1 dvd ;s
<barna> toshikan, vc tem pendrive?
<toshikan> não rola pelo ubuntu mesmo? ;s
<peregrinator_six> barna, poderia ter indicado a ele um mais redondo tipo o super os 10.10 ou o linux mint 10 que já vem prontinho pra instalar e suar, com todos os codecs, programinhas pra conversação instantânea e etc... ;)
<toshikan> bah cara, ter tenho mas não to com ele :(
<peregrinator_six> *sair...
<toshikan> tá e eai? usu o ubuntu ou outro?
<toshikan> uso*
<barna> kra tem gente q curte instalar a ultima versão do ubuntu e testa-la!
<barna> eu tb gosto! mas no seu caso! como vc ta começando eu indicaria o LTS!
<peregrinator_six> o ubuntu vc pode usar, mas vai ter que deixar ele mais completinho apos a instalação, essas outras opções nao...
<peregrinator_six> já vem prontas!
<barna> o 10.10 ja vem com tudo peregrinator_six ?
<peregrinator_six> não barna mas o Super OS 10.10 sim! :)
<toshikan> com tudo o que? eu não consegui instalar o 10.10 ¬¬ não achou meu hd -.-
<barna> peregrinator_six, desse vc num me falow!
<toshikan> ah, eu tenho que instalar o win primeiro ou o ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<barna> toshikan, o q ta instalado no seu pc?
<peregrinator_six> windows!
<toshikan> win seven
<toshikan> mas eu quero formatar ele, pq tá cheio de porqueira.
<toshikan> porqueira não é palavrão!!!
<barna> ok, ok!
<barna> toshikan, vc ja tem o cd do win ai?
<toshikan> acho que sim o.o
<barna> então instala ele primeiro!
<toshikan> mas não posso instalar ele depois? ;s
<barna> dai quando vc instalar o ubuntu ele vai reconhecer e ja fazer o dual boot p/ vc!
<barna> sim vc pode! mas ele vai apagar o boot do ubuntu! dai vc vai ter q entrar em live-cd e re-instala o dual boot! nada d mais!
<barna> peregrinator_six, interessante! eu fiz um Super Ubuntu 10.04 Barna!
<barna> to usando ele agora!
<peregrinator_six> o Linux mint é melhor, mas esse ai não deixa de ser uma ótima opção pra quem quer sair usando já! :)
<barna> peregrinator_six, me passa de novo o link do mint! eu ja tinha visto ele!
<barna> é basedo no 9.10 né?
<toshikan> bom, vou instalar o ubuntu primeiro.
<toshikan> e seja o que deus quiser, ou não.
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://www.linuxmint.com.br/
<peregrinator_six> barna, qual...?!
<barna> toshikan, ok! na hora de instalar o win eu te passo o link de como re-instalar o dual boot! ou vc quer ele agora?
<toshikan> depois hehehe
<barna> peregrinator_six, o mint!
<peregrinator_six> o linux mint é baseado no ultimo ubuntu!
<barna> hummmmmmmm
<peregrinator_six> barna,  Linux mint 10=Ubuntu 10.10
<barna> certo! sera q tem um 10.04?
<peregrinator_six> sim...
<peregrinator_six> só não sei se vc consegue o link antigo mais..
<peregrinator_six> mais saiu também...
<barna> vou tentar aki!
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://www.linuxmint.com/
<toshikan> odeio o chrome, tá em 100% o download mas não termina nunca..
<barna> ta dando pau esse site!
<peregrinator_six> barna, coisa do flash do firefox... :S
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://techie-buzz.com/foss/download-linux-mint-9-isadora.html
<toshikan> por curiosidade, alguem é do Sul? :P
<peregrinator_six> mas barna se prepara pra instalar atualizações pra KCT...
<peregrinator_six> toshikan, rj infelizmente... :9
<peregrinator_six> :(
<barna> Belo Horizonte!
<toshikan> ah :S
<barna> peregrinator_six, com o meu Super Ubuntu Barna 10.04 LTS, num tem q atualizar nada! KKKKKKKKKKKK
<toshikan> hahahaha
<barna> ow! parece q eles cruzaram o Mac OSx com o windows e nasceu o linux mint!
<toshikan> vocês conhem ou sabem se existe jogos infantis para ubuntu?
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> toshikan, aos montes!
<peregrinator_six> barna, se vc quiser usar o linux mint baseado no 10.04 vai ter que atualizar ele po.. :S
<toshikan> sério?
<barna> toshikan, jogos pra crianças e adulto! http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<toshikan> aonde eu acho eles? tipo minha mae da aula numa escola e querem joguinhos bestas da barbie e o raio que ...
<barna> peregrinator_six, ai sim! uns 500mb imagino!
<barna> toshikan, na central de progrmas ubuntu tem um monte de jogos tb!
<barna> toshikan, tem esse ste aki tb! http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<barna> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/
<toshikan> 97% ;s
<toshikan> gravando!!! :)
<toshikan> barna, tá ai tchê?
<barna> si!
<toshikan> acabei de por o cd do ubuntu, pode ir me ajudando?
<barna> posso!
<barna> vc baixou o manual q o peregrinator_six te passou?
<toshikan> não ;s nem vi pra falar a verdade.
<toshikan> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFFFFFFF não achou meu hd novamente velho
<barna> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante.htm
<toshikan> cara, não aparece meu hd novamente!!!!
<peregrinator_six> depois dessa vou embora, bom dia...
<barna> toshikan, qual a mensagem de erro?
<toshikan> nenhuma, simplesmente não aparece partições.
<barna> em que tela vc está?
<toshikan> acabei de reiniciar o pc.
<toshikan> entro no live ?
<toshikan> eu tentei pela instalção normal do menu.
<barna> ok! vamos particionar primeiro! entra no live!
<toshikan> ta carregando...
<barna> ok
<toshikan> deu, to dentro! hehe
<barna> massa!
<barna> Sistema>administração>gparted
<toshikan> não tem!
<toshikan> tem sim ;s
<toshikan> hehe
<toshikan> deu, abriu
<barna> vc ta vendo as suas partições nele?
<toshikan> sim, acabei de excluir elas.
<toshikan> 465gb livres.
<barna> ok!
<barna> agora cria uma partição ntfs p/ ser o c:
<toshikan> de qtos gb?
<barna> quantos vc tinha antes? vc falow q o w7 tava usando 70gb!
<toshikan> isso, 70 gb pro win.
<barna> então 70gb!
<toshikan> criada.
<barna> depois vc cria outra ntfs deixando 21gb livres no final!
<toshikan> deu
<barna> agora vc cria 2 partições ext4 de 10gb cada
<barna> depois 1 partição swap de 1gb
<toshikan> só 1gb de swap? eu li que tinha que ser o dobro de ram ;s
<toshikan> ele não deixa criar + de 4 primarias ;s
<barna> isso era antigamente!
<toshikan> e agora?
<barna> quanto de ram tem o seu com?
<toshikan> 4gb
<barna> 1gb da e sobra!
<barna> pode ser até de 512mb!
<toshikan> ta e qual partição vai ser logica?
<barna> cria 1 partição estendida!
<toshikan> ele não deixa criar, não abre a tela
<toshikan> tenho que remover uma primaria ;s
<toshikan> qual delas tem que ser a estendida?
<barna> acho q tanto faz!
<Nilodanx521> i-m-pressora da- lexmark tem- -trabalho- n-o- ubunt-u?
<toshikan> a de dados extendida?
<barna> aki ta assim! 20gb (primaria) ntfs, 1 logica com o resto!
<toshikan> cara, não ta rolando aki ;s
<barna> a logica: 1 com 44gb ext4, 1 com 10gb ext4 e 1 1gb swap!
<barna> toshikan, assim, apaga todas menos a de 70gb pro win!
<toshikan> deu
<barna> Nilodanx521, vc ta querendo saber se rola imp lexmar no ubuntu?
<barna> agora cria uma extendida com todo o resto do espaço!
<toshikan> deu
<Nilodanx521> tipo minha- hp m-al pluguei ja tava funcionando-
<barna> nessa extendida vc cria aquela grande ntfs! deixando os 21gb no final!
<Nilodanx521> agora o lexmark ainda- tenho- que textr por isso tui perguntando
<barna> Nilodanx521, eu usei uma lexmark no 9.04! rolou de boa!
<Nilodanx521> 1200\???--- -a--lgo assim\?
<toshikan> tche acho q deu
<toshikan> e agora? faço o que?
<barna> Nilodanx521, uma das mais simples! essas q vc ganha quando compra alguma coisa! dai vc vai comprar o cartucho é mais caro q a impressora!
<Nilodanx521> kkkk
<barna> toshikan, vc clicou no botão verde, Aplicar todas as operações?
<toshikan> yess man
<barna> Nilodanx521, usei o cartucho original, careguei ele umas vezes e dei a imp p/ alguem!
<toshikan> cara, mesmo assim não achou nenhuma partição.
<barna> toshikan, então é só clicar no icone de instalar o ubuntu q ta no desktop!
<toshikan> clikei e não acho nenhuma partição.
<barna> como assim?
<barna> o q ele fala?
<toshikan> nada.
<toshikan> tenho que reiniciar o pc?
<barna> não!
<barna> quando vc clica no icone o q acontece?
<toshikan> ele vai até o instalador
<Nilodanx521> kkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx521> barna vc ñ tem sorte -kkkkk
<toshikan> tudo bonitinho e quando vai pra escolher a partição pra instalar não aparece NADA.
<barna> toshikan, clica em manual!
<Nilodanx521> eu nem trabalho- -com isso kkkk porem queria estar -trabalhan-do- -em algo -
<Nilodanx521> -....-
<toshikan> não tem essa opçã..
<Nilodanx521> minha- empressora ta sem tinta des-de- o ano passado- kkkk
<barna> especificar particionamento manual (avançado)
<barna> dai vc clica em avançar!
<toshikan> http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/install_ubuntu_karmic_koala_005.jpg
<barna> ele vai te mostrar as partições q acabamos de criar!
<toshikan> cara, aparece essa img só que sem os desenhos, sem barra nenhuma
<toshikan> todos os botões não tem como clicar
<barna> toshikan, ok calma!
<barna> vamos lá!
<barna> o q tem escrito em: dispositivo?
<toshikan> aonde?
<toshikan> nada.
<toshikan> não tem nada escrito
<toshikan> fundo branco apenas sem NADA
<barna> em algum lugar esta escrito /dev/sda ?
<toshikan> nda.
<toshikan> nda nda nda ;s
<barna> toshikan, vc tem uma maquina fotografica ou webcam?
<toshikan> tenho webcam
<barna> skype?
<toshikan> sim
<barna> tiago.barnabe
<toshikan> add
<barna> só parar os downloads!
<toshikan> barna, por ai?
<barna> sim!
 * toshikan away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 03:05, page: on]
<toshikan> ueba
<barna> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<barna> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 72D340A3
<barna> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free
<barna> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<zer0ne> bom dia
<barna> bom dia!
<zer0ne> fala ae barna na paz?
<barna> tudo em paz!
<barna> e com vc?
<zer0ne> na paz
<zer0ne> só ficando meio doido hahaha comecei o técnico em info
<zer0ne> muita informação junta
<zer0ne> porém mais fácil do que eu pensava
<zer0ne> vou tomar um banho e partir pro curso mais tarde volto ae abração
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe dizer pq aqui no ubuntu 10.10 quando vou no botao desligar ele desliga direto, nao aparece a confirmacao de desligar ou cancelar?
<ffr76> Bom dia Sexta-feira OBA :>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> alguem sabe ond vejo o log do sistema qual software que rodou na maquina???
<stellarium> ffr76: Sistema > Administração > Visualizador de arquivos de log
<ffr76> stellarium,obrigado mas qual deles vejo o softwares que rodaram?
<stellarium> ffr76: Os mais importantes são: messages, user.log, syslog e dmesg. O daemon.log tb pode ser útil.
<linux> oi
<linux> alguem
<ffr76> stellarium,obrigado Valeu mesmo achei oq precisava :>)
<stellarium> ffr76: disponha
<gustavo> bom dia amigos! gostaria de saber se alguém aqui usa o evolution?
<darouca> Bom dia pessoal... Tudo bem?
<rootsh> dia
<darouca> Eu estou com um notebook da Microboard rodando Ubuntu x64... Mas não consigo conectar no wireless nem a pau... :
<darouca> :/
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe dizer pq aqui no ubuntu 10.10 quando vou no botao desligar ele desliga direto, nao aparece a confirmacao de desligar ou cancelar?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia Sexta-feira OBA :>)
<gabezao> vespera de feriado ainda
<gabezao> :)
<Spiga> alguem que mecha php/java ou outra linguagem web. poderia me dar uma dica de como procurar no google. preciso fazer uma popup ficar atualizando entre varios sites a cada 5 segundos ... seria possivel.
<ViniciusFeitosa> Spiga com essa meta tag vc da o refresh segundo o tempo que vc quiser <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="600">
<ViniciusFeitosa> e com RAND na linha SQL os valores se alternam de forma randomica
<mfilipe> galera, algumas vezes quando reinicio o meu laptop, o tema deixa de ser aplicado. alguém sabe o que pode ser isso?
<ffr76> Qual e o comando para imprimir via terminal?
<ffr76> deixa pra la ja descobri #lp
<marcos> pessoal  qual  melhor  conversor  de  imagem e  editor  de  imagem q  posso  usar  no  ubuntu?
<ptl> depende. Você quer um amigável, gráfico, ou de linha de comando?
<ptl> de linha de comando os melhores são o mencoder e o transcoder, com o ffmpeg tendo seus méritos também
<marcos> grafico eh  melhor
<ptl> editor de imagem!
<ptl> foi mallll
<ptl> em modo gráfico tem o avidemux, dizem que é um dos melhores
<ptl> opppsssss
<ptl> não sei por quê, eu processei como conversor de vídeo
<ptl> depende
<ptl> que tipo de edição de imagem você quer? imagens vetoriais, criar desenhos, editar fotos, criar bitmaps?
<marcos> editar  e  converter  fotos
<ptl> gimp
<marcos> eh  mesmo
<ptl> depois dele, tem o krita, que também é bonzinho e mais simples
<marcos> valeu
<ptl> o gimp é um pouco mais difícil de aprender mas tem muitos tutoriais dele e ele é poderosíssimo
<ptl> nem esperou eu acabar
<ptl> eita
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> owned
<ptl> pwned!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ls
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ls' not found
<ffr76> !what is
<ubottu-br> Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ffr76> !vc deve ser mais intelign
<ubottu-br> ffr76: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ffr76> como faço para entrar uma letra no script??
<gabezao> como assim?
<gabezao> entrar uma letra?
<ffr76> ou melhor estou no top chamado pelo script quero a letra q
<gabezao> ???
<GalegO> o licensed apareceu por aqui?
<megalinux> ooi
<marmadeoli> Boa noite pessoal. Alguém aqui já conseguiu instalar a impressora Samsung scx4200 no 10.10?
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, nunca testei, mas qual o erro?
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: driver mesmo. Quando tento instalar ela até encontra na lista de impressoras, mas quando vai imprimir uma página de teste dá erro no splix
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, você ao conectar diretamente, não simplesmente funciona, precisa de driver?
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: Stop job because the scheduler could not execute a filter
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, é uma impressora ligada direta ao ubuntu ou está em outro computador?
<marmadeoli> direto, via cabo USB
<marmadeoli> Esta impressora já funcionou no 9.10. Havia um driver na página da Samsung, mas ela parece ter descontinuado
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, achei pouca informação sobre essa impressora
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, tenta isso http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Samsung-SCX4200-Suporte-total-no-Linux
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: valeu cara, vou dar uma lida.
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: Cara, beleza, obrigadasso aí. Já tinha fuçado tudo na net atraz "desta" bendita página e não tinha encontrado.
<marmadeoli> Funcionou legal aqui
<marmadeoli> Glória... agora é oficial. Adeus Windows.
<joserd> ae
<joserd> Boa noite
<barna> boa noite!
<joserd> gostaria de saber como configura o grub pra iniciar pelo windows ao invés do ubuntu
<barna> joserd, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=14614.0
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-05
<VilasBoas> Boa noite
<igor__> boa noite, instalei o mercury messenger com um arquivo deb e consegui colocar o icone mas quando clico aparece na barra iniciando o mercury e depois n acontece nada o programa n abre alguem sabe o q é?
<datacrusher> noite
<fabrccio> boa.
<MarceloVaz> alguem trabalha com o vtiger ?
<ZNC> <MarceloVaz> alguem trabalha com o vtiger ? "Nao mas sei quem mexe com o crm :D mas esta offline :S"
<MarceloVaz> preciso de algumas customizações
<MarceloVaz> se tiver mail de contato da pessoa agradeço ZNC
<virtu> e ae
<virtu> voltei finalmente
<MarceloVaz> nóis q voa bruxão
<virtu> SP um caos hoje
<ZNC> MarceloVaz: nao tenho permisao para sair colando emails de pessoas q ficam comigo na parte da tarde :D
<MarceloVaz> ZNC pede pra ele me contatar então -> marcelo.leaes@qubo.com.br
<MarceloVaz> se puder é claro
<MarceloVaz> =)
<ZNC> ok :D
<MarceloVaz> virtu porto alegre parou hoje
<ZNC> :*** MarceloVaz :D
<MarceloVaz> demorei 5 horas na volta de caxias
<zandd> Boa noite!
<virtu> eu cheugie de SP agora no final da tarde
<MarceloVaz> ZNC po usa teu nick =/ nunca sei quem tu é mais
<MarceloVaz> ieuheiouheouiehouieheuiohoi
<virtu> brooklyn(SP) para guarulhos -> 2h
<ZNC> akkkakakakkakakkakakakkakaka
<ZNC> MarceloVaz: esta éa ideia :D
<ZNC> :P
<MarceloVaz> okay
<virtu> SP - RS -> 1h20m
<virtu> primeiro treco 42km
<MarceloVaz> eita
<virtu> segundo mais 1000km
<virtu> hj chegou o korg nanokey aqui... com umas teclas nao funcionando =(
<zandd> A única saída para o trânsito de Sp é os governantes tomarem vergonha na cara o colocarem o trem para rodar de verdade
<virtu> quero ver enviar pra garantia
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<virtu> ja volto
<zandd> Tenho buntu aqui, é bom, mas não gosto
<zandd> Só para registrar
<ZNC> pessoal
<ZNC> se vcs acha q o windows 7 é uma copia do kde, o windows 8 é o clone do kde e gnome tudo junto :O
<zer0ne> se funcionar ta bom
<ZNC> nunca funciona que presta
<ZNC> mas veram so como vai ser :S
<ZNC> meu deus, preciso sair, vou falar para todos ate 'call'
<zer0ne> bom se for pela contagem
<zer0ne> win 95 ruim
<zer0ne> 98 melhorzin
<zer0ne> Milenium
<zer0ne> horrivel
<zer0ne> xp bom
<zer0ne> vista horrivel
<zer0ne> 7 melhorzin
<zer0ne> 8 ????
<marvel> boa noite pessoal!!!
<marvel> eu instalei aki gadgets pra enfeita o meu ubuntu  mas sempre q eu liga e desliga o pc eu tenho q clica nele nova mente  mas e quando clico nele com mouse  ele nao fica presso no desktop como faço pra prender
<marvel> ?
<marvel> eu instalei aki gadgets pra enfeita o meu ubuntu  mas sempre q eu liga e desliga o pc eu tenho q clica nele nova mente  mas e quando clico nele com mouse  ele nao fica presso no desktop como faço pra prender
<garme> Heya
<marvel> eu instalei aki gadgets pra enfeita o meu ubuntu  mas sempre q eu liga e desliga o pc eu tenho q clica nele nova mente  mas e quando clico nele com mouse  ele nao fica presso no desktop como faço pra prender
<garme> Alguem entende bom a diferenca entre software livre e proprietario?
<garme> Tenho uma pequena duvida.
<garme> :(
<skletenblack> alguem ai ?
<skletenblack> alguem podia me dizer qual nome desda interface grafica aki
<skletenblack> http://i1-linux.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/Whoppix_3.jpg
<skletenblack> do whoppix, qual é o nome desta interface grafica?
<rickwap> bom dia a todos
<rickwap> algum conhece um site bom em templantes para downloads? gratis
<rickwap> alguem ai?
<stargazer> e ai
<stargazer> bom dia
<stargazer> carnaval e um saco, mas só tem mulher gata. ahah
<skletenblack> como dar permissões para pastas e sub-pastas
<skletenblack> tipo antes eu estava usando a conta de root
<skletenblack> e meus arquivos estão todos com permissão de root
<skletenblack> eu queria poder usar eles normalmente
<skletenblack> no usuário normal, mas são muitos, como dou as permissões para pastas e sub-pastas e arquivos.. ao mesmo tempo?
<virtu> bom dia
<jxajro> Alo! saudações a todos.
<jxajro> Por favor....alguém pode me dizer como instalar o receitanet 2011 para envio de imposto?
<jxajro> aliás.....perguntando melhor...
<jxajro> como faço para _desinstalar_ o receitanet2011
<jxajro> pelo terminal?
<wilmerson> jxajro, eu pesquisar por aqui para tentar lhe ajudar, beleza?
<wilmerson> jxajro, me diga so qual é o seu problema. Não está funcionando direito ou é outro motivo?
<wilmerson> jxajro, para desinstalar é so usar  o comando:  sudo apt-get remove --purge 'e o nome do programa'
<jxajro> oi queridão
<jxajro> nao to conseguindo nem formular a questão direito
<jxajro> mas bem...é a velha briga do imposto
<jxajro> o IRF eu consegui instalar e fazer mas agora preciso receita net pra enviar
<jxajro> aaah....tá...era isso que eu queria lembrar e não conseguia!
<jxajro> deixa eu tentar
<jxajro> mas olha...
<jxajro> entao
<jxajro> tentei instalar o receitanet.bin e nada
<jxajro> ai pedia um jvm 6
<jxajro> consegui instalar
<jxajro> ai quando tentei instalar o receitanet de novo chegando no fim veio um erro
<jxajro> mas o linux não é como o window que se deu erro a gente instala de novo _por cima_  ne? agora ele tá pedindo pra eu tirar o receitanet e depois eu tento instalar de novo
<jxajro> to a um tempao aqui pesquisando pra instalar o receitanet 23011
<jxajro> 2011
<wilmerson> jxajro, da uma olhada nesse link, possa ser que seu erro seja este aqui http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/03/instalando-o-receitanet-2011-no-ubuntu/
<jxajro> não consegui...:(
<jxajro> mas e agora? como eu tiro esta porcaria...acho que já vi esse link deixa eu conferir
<jxajro> então...pra instalar o receitanet fui por este link
<wilmerson> jxajro, sudo apt-get remove --purge 'e o nome do programa'
<jxajro> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79605.msg442777.html#msg442777
<jxajro> agora como faço a "operação inversa"?
<jxajro> vixe...e agora? onde eu acho o nome do programa pra desinstalar. wilmerson?
<jxajro> já digitei tudo que eu sabia
<jxajro> apt-remove...tudo!
<jxajro> ele não acha
<wilmerson> jxajro, pera que eu vou descubrir o nome do arquivo
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> orra cara..faz esse favor pra mim...
<jxajro> meu...eu lembro que o ano passado eu consegui instalar tudo sem crise
<wilmerson> jxajro, todo o seu problema é so com o arquivo que transmite?
<jxajro> Alo desculpa wilmerson
<wilmerson> jxajro, so uma pergunta
<jxajro> puts cara..como este computador tá enrolado cara..tive que dar control alt back space e reiniciar
<jxajro> sim diga
<jxajro> entao...vc entendeu? o programa pra _fazer_ o imposto tá tranquilo...já instalei e fiz o enrosco está agora no receitanet
<wilmerson> jxajro, executa-se esse comando quando você foi instalar o programa responsável por transmite
<wilmerson> jxajro, chmod +x ReceitanetJava2010.02D linux.bin
<jxajro> entao...deixa eu pensar
<jxajro> sim..foi isso que eu fiz
<jxajro> deixa eu tentar de novo
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ chmod +x ReceitanetJava2010.02d
<jxajro> chmod: ne povas atingi 'ReceitanetJava2010.02d': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ apt-get remove --purge ReceitanetJava2010.02d
<jxajro> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)
<jxajro> E: Não foi possível travar o diretório administrativo (/var/lib/dpkg/), você é root?
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<jxajro> vc sabe o que significa isso ai?
<wilmerson> jxajro, foi mal, me esquece do sudo antes
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> ok...digito a mesma coisa com o tal sudo antes?
<wilmerson> jxajro, sudo chmod +x 'e o nome do arquivo'
<wilmerson> para não haver falha
<wilmerson> arasta o programa para o terminal
<wilmerson> que fica o link
<wilmerson> exemplo
<jxajro> chmod: ne povas atingi 'ReceitanetJava2010.02d': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<jxajro> arrastar o programa pro terminal que fica o link?
<jxajro> deixa eu entender?
<jxajro> qual link?
<wilmerson> um exemplo: sudo chmod +x '/home/wilmerson/FreeRapid-0.83u1/frd.sh'
<jxajro> aaah...
<jxajro> hmmm deixa eu lembrar
<jxajro> bom o programa fica no link da receita...ai éu digito sudo chmod +x e o link onde está o programa, né?
<jxajro> deixa eu tentar
<wilmerson> no seu caso deve ficar assim " sudo chmod +x '/home/wilmerson/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> aaah é?
<wilmerson> so que o seu nome de usuario no lugar de "wilmerson"
<jxajro> entao tenho que achar onde está o tal bin?
<jxajro> deixa eu procurar
<jxajro> já achei
<jxajro> acho que tá no meu home
<jxajro> /home/jxajro/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin.1
<wilmerson> jxajro, sudo chmod +x '/home/jxajro/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> nada
<wilmerson> jxajro, depois de usar esse comando é so executar normalmente o arquivo
<wilmerson> jxajro, é assim mesmo
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x /home/jxajro/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin.1
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x /home/jxajro/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x'/home/jxajro/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> chmod: makanta operando post '+x/home/jxajro/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> Provu `chmod --help' por pliaj informoj.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<j3r3mias> .eu
<jxajro> aah é?
<jxajro> agora eu digito ./...etc etc...
<wilmerson> jxajro, cuidado com o falta de espaço
<wilmerson> jxajro, quando funcionar, não aparecera mensagem de retorno
<jxajro> falta de espaço?
<wilmerson> sudo chmod +x '/home/jxajro/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> ok..vou copiar isto que vc digitou
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x '/home/jxajro/RedeitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> chmod: ne povas atingi '/home/jxajro/RedeitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<jxajro> como vc deve estar vendo......nada.
<jxajro> ele diz nao encontrar o diretorio.
<jxajro> :(
<wilmerson> jxajro, rapaz, esse arquivo esta em home mesmo.
<jxajro> home sem o jxajro?
<jxajro> vc diz?
<jxajro> mas viu? eu tenho que por essa aspa antes do nome '
<wilmerson> ou home/jxajro/Downloads
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> vou ver
<jxajro> tem um lá sim
<jxajro> na minha pasta downloads
<wilmerson> jxajro, é melhor fazer do jeito que eu disse digita so
<wilmerson>  sudo chmod +x
<jxajro> só isso?
<wilmerson> e arrasta o arquivo para o terminal
<wilmerson> jxajro, sudo chmod +x
<wilmerson> e arrasta o arquivo para o terminal
<wilmerson> não se esqueça de da espaço depois do "+x"
<jxajro> hmmm espaço _depois_?
<jxajro> veja o q aconteceu depois que eu arrastei.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x'/home/jxajro/Elŝutoj/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> chmod: makanta operando post '+x/home/jxajro/Elŝutoj/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> Provu `chmod --help' por pliaj informoj.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x '/home/jxajro/Elŝutoj/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> vc entende o que é esse monte de letras?
<jxajro> opa!!!! deu! deu
<wilmerson> jxajro, o comando é esse mesmo sudo chmod +x '/home/jxajro/Elŝutoj/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin'
<jxajro> ok...deu...merda de novo
<jxajro> ele disse que a versão já está instalada e eu tenho que remover a anterior primeiro...e agora?
<wilmerson> jxajro, depois disso é so executar normalmente
<rafsd> Por favor alguém sabe me informar como se imprime páginas ímpares no linux para depois imprimir as pares
<jxajro> entao....eu digitei ./ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin e o programa começo a executar mas tá pedindo pra eu tirar o que está instalado
<jxajro> vc sabe como eu faço?
<wilmerson> jxajro, va então em "Gerenciador de pacotes Sysnaptic"
<wilmerson> para desinstalar
<ubuntero> rafsd, quando mandar imprimir vá na aba configurar página e onde está escrito "Apenas imprimir" selecione paginas pares ou impares
<jxajro> hmmm perai
<jxajro> acho que consegui
<jxajro> eu digitei o apt-get remove Receitante blablabla
<jxajro> e saiu
<jxajro> mas deixa eu ir onde vc disse
<wilmerson> jxajro, esse é o comando para remover via terminal
<jxajro> e não dá no mesmo?
<rafsd> vlw
<rafsd> n tinha olhado essa opção
<jxajro> o que eu digito no synaptic?
<wilmerson> jxajro, o outro é pelo gerenciador de software
<wilmerson> mas da no mesmo
<jxajro> aaah...então! agora posso executar, ne
<wilmerson> jxajro, ReceitanetJava
<jxajro> do geito que vc disse
<jxajro> ReceitaJava
<wilmerson> para desinstalar
<jxajro> ok
<wilmerson> se ele não aparecer na lista
<wilmerson> já foi desistalado
<jxajro> não...ele não aparece...então acho que saiu né?
<wilmerson> jxajro, para ter certeza, pesquisa so o nome  Receitanet
<jxajro> não!!!!! não saiu!
<jxajro> sim..vou ver
<wilmerson> jxajro, pronto se não desinstalou então quando encontrar ele
<jxajro> entao wilmer
<jxajro> digitei lá no synaptic e não aparece nada mas quando tento instalar ele diz que já tem um instalado
<wilmerson> jxajro, tais com tempo
<wilmerson> eu vou baixar
<virtu> bom dia
<jxajro> bem...que remédio né?
<wilmerson>  para analizar
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, bom dia.  as vezes eu preciso desplugar meu cabo da net e depois plugar novamente, aí o Ubuntu ou Debian não reconhecem mais a net...  e eu tenho que reinicar a máquina só para reconhecerem.  Algumas poucas vezes esses comandos deram certo:  # ifconfig eth0 up  ou  # service networking reset      Será que algém sabe qual é o comando correto para o Debian ou Ubuntu verificarem se estão on-line?
<jxajro> sim...tenho hoje até a meia noite.
<wilmerson> se é falha do arquivo
<jxajro> nao tem como ir lá na pasta onde ele está e apagar, wilmerson? Eu lembro que eu abri o Nautilus uma vez e fiz isso
<jxajro> só nao lembro exatamente se foi o nautilus ou o que foi.
<wilmerson> jxajro, geralmente é la mesmo
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ ./ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> Assistente InstallShield
<jxajro> Initializing Assistente InstallShield...
<jxajro> Searching for Java(tm) Virtual Machine...
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<jxajro> Construindo árvore de dependências
<jxajro> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<jxajro> E: Impossível achar pacote ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ ./ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> Assistente InstallShield
<jxajro> Initializing Assistente InstallShield...
<jxajro> Searching for Java(tm) Virtual Machine...
<jxajro> ..............................jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<wilmerson> é so mostar os arquivos ocultos
<jxajro> depois do Virtual Machine ele começa a instalar e dá a mensgem que tem que tirar o instalado primeiro9
<jxajro> hmmm como eu abro o nautilus aqui agora...alguem lembra?
<wilmerson> jxajro, tens a maquina virtual instalada?
<jxajro> sim wilmerson...depois de dar a primeira encrenca eu fui procurar o JVM 6 e instalei
<jxajro> mas ele deu um erro
<jxajro> eu tento jogar o apt-get remove mas ele não tira esta porcaria
<irado> vamos lá, pessoal simpático: após esta última atualização do ubuntu, o flash começou com uns paus estranhos: video (youtube) inteiramente rosa, e também "flash crashed.."; pesquisa via google e aplicação das várias "receitas" não resolveu..
<irado> alguma idéia (por ex, downgrade)?
<wilmerson> jxajro, JVM 6 deu erro na instalação?
<wilmerson> so para eu entender
<wilmerson> ?
<jxajro> na primeira deu
<alanteixeira> bom dia pessoal
<jxajro> ai eu ia tentar instar de novo como agora mas ele disse que a versão já estava instalada
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ ./ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> Assistente InstallShield
<jxajro> Initializing Assistente InstallShield...
<jxajro> Searching for Java(tm) Virtual Machine...
<jxajro> ..............................jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<jxajro> despois de searching for JVM ele diz que a versão já existe..e pergunta se deseja continuar.
<wilmerson> coloca sim
<jxajro> Vc sabe como eu tiro a versão instalada pra tentar instalar de novo?
<wilmerson> visse se o programa esta em aplicativos
<jxajro> eu tento esse sudo apt-get remove mas pelo visto ele não tira.
<wilmerson> tua net é rapida
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge ReceitanetJava2010.02d
<jxajro> [sudo] password for jxajro:
<jxajro> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<jxajro> Construindo árvore de dependências
<jxajro> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<jxajro> E: Impossível achar pacote ReceitanetJava2010.02d
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<jxajro> aplicativos?
<jxajro> onde fica isso?
<jxajro> deixa eu procurar
<wilmerson> logo ai em cima
<wilmerson> é o mesmo que menu iniciar do windows
<jxajro> aaah é? vou ver
<jxajro> acho que não
<jxajro> nao tem nada aqui
<wilmerson> em internet, geralmente ele vai para la
<jxajro> como eu faço pra achar o tal receitanet?
<wilmerson> jxajro, hum
<jxajro> não to achando
<jxajro> e curioso que quando tento instalar de novo lá vem o quadro...dizendo que o programa já está instalado e tem que remover primeiro
<wilmerson> jxajro, uma sugestão mas facil é baixar o instalador multiplataforma
<wilmerson> http://www.receita.fazenda.gov.br/Publico/programas/receitanet/Java/ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup.jar
<jxajro> ok..tudo bem mas não tem que tirar o programa primeiro wilmerson?
<wilmerson> enquando eu analizo para resolver
<jxajro> hmmm ok..vou ver isso
<jxajro> que zica, viu? é todo o ano a mesma coisa!
<wilmerson> jxajro, é foi grande. mas acho que eu ja tenho mais ou menos a ideia
<jxajro> este ano vai ser diferente.....estou na m#rda....não vou precisar declarar nada....meu salario caiu quase pela metade.
<jxajro> vc tem alguma idéia de como eu faço pra tirar isto daqui? e tentar instalar de novo?
<wilmerson> jxajro, e so não caiu mas porque o salario minimo não foi para 600
<wilmerson> feito queria a oposição
<wilmerson> jxajro, se não teria caido mas ainda
<jxajro> bom....nem vamos discutir isso senão o que restar da venda do meu carro compro uma metralhadora pra matar o prefeito e me matar depois.
<jxajro> e ai? como eu tiro isto, wilmerson?
<jxajro> eu abro o nautilus mas não me dá opçao pra tirar
<jxajro> contro L
<jxajro> não é?
<wilmerson> jxajro, nautilus no terminal também abri
<jxajro> tudo bem..com abro o Nautilus pra apagar este lixo?
<wilmerson> jxajro, e para ver os arquivos ocultos
<jxajro> já que pelo apt get remove ele nao sai né?
<jxajro> tudo bem...arquivos ocultos wilmerson....vc já disse isso e ai como eu tiro isto?
<wilmerson> é so clicar em VER>MOSTRAR ARQUIVOS OCULTOS
<wilmerson> vai procurar ".e nome do arquivo"
<rodrigao> bom dia..
<rodrigao> alguem poderia me ensinar a configurar o kismet pra minha placa de wifi?
<rodrigao> eu ja instalei pelo at-get...
<jxajro> ele não me autoriza... :(
<jxajro> não é possivel que não tenha como tirar isto...
<rodrigao> mas li que precisa ser configurado...no etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<wilmerson> pelo terminal de comando: sudo nautilus
<wilmerson> jxajro, vai abrir o nautilus com permissão para excluir qualquer arquivo
<wilmerson> sudo nautilus
<jxajro> ok...abriu mas e ai...onde eu acho?
<irado> aff
<wilmerson> jxajro, é so ir para a sua pasta home
<jxajro> o programa do Imposto eu achei
<jxajro> aaaaaaaaaaah
<jxajro> achei!
<jxajro> é uma pasta escrito Receita net!
<jxajro> deleto ela toda, né?
<jxajro> perai..tem um log aqui
<jxajro> olha aqui
<wilmerson> jxajro, tutorial http://leandronunes.org/instalando-irpf-2011-no-ubuntu/
<jxajro> com.installshield.product.actions.AsciiFileUpdateProductAction, err, Ocorreu um erro e a instalação do produto falhou.  Veja detalhes no arquivo de log /home/jxajro/ProgramasRFB/Receitanet Java/recnet_install_log.txt.
<wilmerson> jxajro, nesse tem um roteiro para solucionar justamente o mesmo problema que o seu
<jxajro> hmmm ok..mas se eu tirar o Receitanet já ajuda, wilmerson!
<jxajro> vou fazer o seguinte...vou detonar ele e tento de novo..já venho
<jxajro> pronto
<jxajro> foi pro saco
<jxajro> vou instalar de novo por aquele primeiro site
<jxajro> mas deixa eu ler primeiro isto que vc me mandou
<jxajro> o wilmerson...o programa do imposto tá legal
<jxajro> tá instalado
<jxajro> o que tá dando merlin é o receitanet
<jxajro> eu to lendo porr a i...que a bósnia da receita disponibilizou um arquivo bin e no ubunto 10.01 é deb
<jxajro> aí que tá pegando
<wilmerson> jxajro, nesse tutorial tem como instalar ele
<wilmerson> ta na parti "Instalando o ReceitaNet 2011"
<jxajro> ok...vlw vou ler
<wilmerson> o seu tambem num deu essa falha
<wilmerson> jxajro, Assistente InstallShield Initializing Assistente InstallShield... Searching for Java(tm) Virtual Machine.................................The wizard cannot continue because of the following error: could not load wizard specified in /wizard.inf (104)
<jxajro> IIIIISSO essa falha mesmo  _na primeira_ tentativba
<jxajro> mas depois qeu eu cologuei o JVM 6 ele instalou
<wilmerson> jxajro, la tem como resolver essa falha
<jxajro> ok..vou tentar aqui já venho
<rodrigao> como eu faço pra ter acesso root a um arquivo conf
<rodrigao> tento entrar pelo editor gpdit e nao deixa eu editar
<wilmerson> rodrigao, onde fica o arquivo?
<rodrigao> etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<rodrigao> quero alterar a linha source=none,none,addme
<rodrigao> por source=nome do meu driver de placa de rede wifi, interface, apelido
<jxajro> pronto! deu o mesmo erro da primeira vez!
<jxajro> falta pouco pra eu jogar a toalha
<jxajro> bem..o imposto eu já fiz mesmo
<jxajro> já que não consigo enviar eu gravo em uma midia e mando pela caixa economica mesmo
<jxajro> esta merda
<wilmerson> jxajro, digita no terminal  java -version
<jxajro> ok
<wilmerson> e me da o retorno da mensagem
<jxajro> java-version: comando não encontrado
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ java - version
<jxajro> Unrecognized option: -
<jxajro> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$
<jxajro> e agora?
<irado> jxajro: note que APARENTEMENTE vc não deu espaço ENTRE êles.. precisa ser java [espaço] -version
<jxajro> entao wilmerson...eu mandei o log pra vc
<irado> [irado@irado:~$]: java -version
<irado> java version "1.6.0_24"
<irado> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<irado> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing)
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> agora sim
<jxajro> vai lá ver
<wilmerson> jxajro, pelo log que você me enviou
<jxajro> sim...
<wilmerson> jxajro, você está sem permissão de root para instalar
<wilmerson> pois está certo o java
<jxajro> mas o java que eu to usando não é o correto? 1.6.0_24
<jxajro> estou sem permissão?
<jxajro> como assim?
<wilmerson> o seu java é o mais recente.
<jxajro> como eu obtenho permissão?
<jxajro> putz..vc sabe ler esse grego ai?
<wilmerson> sudo antes do comando
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> perai..
<jxajro> vc quer dizer
<jxajro> sudo apt-get blablabla?
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> vou tentar
<jxajro> deixa só eu digitar aqu
<jxajro> sudo ./Receitanet2011.02d_linux.bin!
<jxajro> vou ver isso
<wilmerson> jxajro, depois você me diz se funcionou
<jxajro>  Süüüüsseeeesüüüü!!!!!!!
<jxajro> UFA!
<jxajro> até que enfim
<jxajro> !
<jxajro> sucessu
<wilmerson> jxajro, funcionou
<wilmerson> ?
<jxajro> ou melhor sücessü
<jxajro> funcionou wilmerson
<ecanto> alguém use notebook dell com ubuntu?
<jxajro> puts...
<jxajro> foi vc que me ajudou de uma outra vez?
<jxajro> se não me engano vc mora no Paraná né?
<jxajro> graças a Deus!
<jxajro> ufa
<wilmerson> jxajro, mas rapaz se você tivesse me enviado o log logo
<jxajro> hmm
<wilmerson> jxajro, teria evitado toda a do de cabeça que agente teve
<jxajro> só que ainda não tá enviando!
<wilmerson> jxajro, rsrs
<jxajro> eu abro o imposto
<wilmerson> jxajro, vixe
<jxajro> tento enviar mas ainda não vai
<wilmerson> jxajro, ainda tem bronca?
<wilmerson> diga la?
<jxajro> ele disse que nao tem o receita net instalado
<jxajro> mas tá aqui
<jxajro> PUTS!
<jxajro> tá instalado mas nao abre!
<jxajro> é mole?
<jxajro> abre um quadro dizendo
<jxajro> nao é possivel executar receitanet
<jxajro> nao foi possivel lancar o processador root programas RFB Receitanetjafa receitanet bin
<jxajro> (permissáo negada)
<wilmerson> vai ter que digitar sudo
<jxajro> o que? pra executar o programa? kkkk
<jxajro> isso é piada?
<jxajro> e como eu faço isso?
<jxajro> nao dá pra tirar e tentar instalar de novo?
<fatmomo> opa
<fatmomo> estou pra comprar o barebone Notebook CCE T546L que vem com uma distro de fundo de quintal (satux). alguém já rodou ubuntu sem problemas nesses noted da cce?
<fatmomo> eu jamais compraria um note cce, mas o preço está super baixo, então...
<fatmomo> http://www.efacil.com.br/DetalheProduto.aspx?Codmer=2304318&Midia=12&utm_source=BuscaPe&utm_medium=xml_INFORM%C3%81TICA&utm_content=Notebook_2304318&utm_campaign=0
<fatmomo> core i5, 4GiB, HD 640 por R$ 1.499,00
<fatmomo> ok, ok, cce é um lixo, mas o preço tá tentador. tem note com config parecida por quase o dobro do preço
<stargazer> fatmomo: a CCE só fabriga a carcaça do note.
<fatmomo> sim, é um barebone
<fatmomo> estou com receio de comprar
<fatmomo> por causa dos drivers etc.
<stargazer> fatmomo: xD
<fatmomo> na verdade acho que nem a carcaça fabricam, só colocam o logo da cce
<fatmomo> dúvida cruel
<stargazer> fatmomo: e bem nessa mesmo.
<stargazer> fatmomo: eu ficaria com receio se fosse um TV já que e totalmente fabricado por eles. ahah
<fatmomo>  não sei se faço isso ou compro um de melhor marca
<fatmomo> se der pepino, enfio ele no saco de lixo junto com cascas de banana e papel de banheiro
<fatmomo> já não faria isso com um note da asus de R$ 2.600,00
<fatmomo> mesma config básica
<stargazer> fatmomo: se eu fosse você ajutava uma grana a mais e esperava sair os novos modelos da apple.
<fatmomo> cara, os da apple são caríssimos
<fatmomo> eu bem que queria
<fatmomo> com menos de R$ 10.000,00 acho que não compro nenhum note bom da apple
<fatmomo> se for pra comprar note obsoleto com c2duo prefiro ficar com o cce ou algum da positivo
<stargazer> fatmomo: os novos modelos viram com i5
<stargazer> por 3600
<fatmomo> só se for nos eua
<jxajro> saudações a todos!
<jxajro> alguém faz idéia de como eu tiro um programa instado na listinha esquerda do menu e instalo o Receitanet _pelo amor de Deus_?!
<Daekdroom> jxajro, Alt+F2 > alacarte
<Daekdroom> Você pode editar os menus lá
<Daekdroom> Remover e adicionar lançadores
<jxajro> obrigado Daekdroom
<jxajro> sempre vc!
<jxajro> fico em dívida mais uma vez
<jxajro> não Daekroom
<jxajro> ele não sai por aqui
<Daekdroom> Eu não entendi bem.
<Daekdroom> De qual lista do menu você está falando?
<jxajro> estou tentando arrancar o Receitanet deste computador
<jxajro> sabe uma listinha de programas parecida com o windows?
<jxajro> deixa eu ver aqui
<jxajro> acho que o nome em portugues é aplicativos
<jxajro> uma lista onde ficam os programas usuais.
<jxajro> pois é...tentei instalar o Receitanet mas ele não roda...nao sei o que eu fiz que agora ele grudou nessa lista e não sai mais.
<Daekdroom> Se você estiver falando do menu padrão do Ubuntu, é aquele programa mesmo que mexe com ele.
<Daekdroom> Qual versão você está usando?
<jxajro> bem...o diretório acho uqe tirei mas nao sei o que acontece que tá lá ainda nome e algumas coisas
<jxajro> eu tento intalar esse receitanet e até consigo..um tal de wilkinson me ajudou mas nao consegui fazer rodar
<jxajro> wilmerson
<jxajro> estou usando o ubuntu 10.01 eu acho
<jxajro> to tentando ver aqui
<jxajro> 10.04
<Daekdroom> Eu não entendo, você mexeu no painel do GNOME?
<Daekdroom> (pelo menos nos menus)
<jxajro> nao...eu tirei a pasta de onde ela fica instalada pelo sudo nautilus
<jxajro> ah...perai
<jxajro> nao deixa
<jxajro> então
<jxajro> acho que tentei resolver mudando ela de lugar nao sei
<jxajro> pus na area de trabalho mas...
<jxajro> fiz uma baita de uma confusão
<Daekdroom> Se ele aparece lá no alacarte, é só desmarcar.
<Daekdroom> Só não funciona mesmo se você não estiver usando o menu do Ubuntu ou o do GNOME
<jxajro> agora as pastas táo coladas aqui e não saem de jeito nenhum
<jxajro> nesse alt f2 só aparece a ajuda
<jxajro> ajuda do Receitanet
<jxajro> eu clico aqui na lista de programas e lá tá ele grudado
<Daekdroom> Eu não falo do Receitanet
<Daekdroom> Você minimiza todos os programas e aperta ALT+F2
<Daekdroom> Aparece uma janela para você entrar o comand
<Daekdroom> digita alacarte que abre o configurador dos menus
<jxajro> o caminho indica a pasta root mas eu tirei ele de lá.
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> vou tentar
<jxajro> meeeu Deus do céu! Foi Deus que te mandou!
<jxajro> mas agora como eu faço pra instalar o receitanet?
<Daekdroom> Isso eu não sei dizer.
<Daekdroom> Nunca tentei instalá-lo no Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> jxajro, tente seguir os passos nessa página: http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/instalando-o-imposto-de-renda-de-pessoa-fisica-no-ubuntu/
<jxajro> opa
<jxajro> to preparando algo pra comer aqui
<jxajro> ok..
<jxajro> Daekroom
<Daekdroom> ?
<jxajro> depois tenho que agradecer o Wilmerson
<jxajro> só uma perguntinha
<jxajro> como eu faço pra entrar na pasta onde o firefox deixa os programas? entrar pelo terminal?
<Daekdroom> Os que você baixa?
<jxajro> (agora to esperto! eu baixo tudo que dizem aqui prum bloco de notas e tento memorizar)
<jxajro> sim...agora já baixou o receitanet mas preciso instalar do terminal
<Daekdroom> tenta cd ~/Downloads/
<jxajro> mas preciso estar na pasta onde baixa...
<jxajro> ok
<wilmerson> jxajro, e ai conseguiu resolver
<wilmerson> jxajro, tentei ajudar tanto que acabei atrapalhando
<jxajro> NAAO PELO AMOR DE DEUS!
<jxajro> não diga isso!
<jxajro> o daekroom me deu umas dicasd
<jxajro> mas agora tenho que ficar alerta e anotar tudo que vcs dizem senão fico louco
<jxajro> eu tenho um arquivinho aqui com tudo anotado agora
<jxajro> pra não ter que ficar perguntando a mesma coisa a toda a hora.
<jxajro> eu nao sei o que aconteceu desta vez mas da outra eu instalei os programas trakuilamente.
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, mudou muito da versão 10.04 para a versão 10.10
<jxajro> ou melhor...."trankuilamente"
<jxajro> 10.10? já?
<jxajro> estou encrencado!
<Daekdroom> As versões do ubuntu são nomeadas ano.mês.
<Daekdroom> 10.04 é de abril de 2010
<Daekdroom> 10.10 é de outubro de 2010
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, ou continua os mesmos comandos
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, acho que mudou pouco
<wilmerson> ?
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, hum, beleza!
<ZNC> heil
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, Tens mais ou menos ideia do que está acontecendo com jxajro
<rodrigao> boa tarde
<rodrigao> alguem aih sabe configurar e usar o kismet?
<rodrigao> para ubuntu
<rodrigao> ja instalei...fiz umas configuraçoes..mas na hora de rodar ele da um erro
<rodrigao> como faço pra saber se minha placa de rede sem fio atua em modo promiscuo?
<virtu> e ae
<rodrigao> ninguem aqui pode ajudar ?
<ZNC> o google é seu melhor companheiro para suas tarefas básicas como utilizar o kismet
<wilmerson> rodrigao, rapaz, eu até tentei mas acho que eu lhe atrapalhei mas do que ajudei
<rodrigao> como eu muitos usuarios nao tao conseguindo achar a soluçao pra este problema..
<rodrigao> :(
<ZNC> http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml
<rodrigao> q nada wilmerson..vc ajudou amigo
<rodrigao> ja vi la
<rodrigao> nao ajuda esse material
<rodrigao> porq nao to conseguindo ver se ha incompatibilidade da minha placa
<wilmerson> rodrigao, eu tive o mesmo problema, mas foi com a placa de fax modem da motorolla
<rodrigao> alguem sabe algum outro aplicativo q seja equivalente?
<rodrigao> no meu caso eh a broadcom
<wilmerson> quebrei que so a cabeça, na epoca, mas consegui instalar
<wilmerson> rodrigao, eu vou pesquisar
<rodrigao> b43
<rodrigao> 43
<wilmerson> pra te ajudar visse
<rodrigao> ate instalei o b43-fwcutter
<rodrigao> pra conseguir trabalhar em modo de monitoramento
<rodrigao> o problema eh q nao roda o kismet
<rodrigao> da um erro
<rodrigao> e desabilitei o driver proprietario..
<rodrigao> Launching kismet_server: //usr/bin/kismet_server Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure. No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled. Non-RFMon VAPs will be destroyed on multi-vap interfaces (ie, madwifi-ng) Enabling channel hopping. Enabling channel splitting. NOTICE: Disabling channel hopping, no enabled sources are able to change channel. Source 0 (bcm4312): Enabling monitor mode for b43 source 
<rodrigao> e nao abre o kismet
<rodrigao> alguem tem ideia doq pode estar acontecendo?
<rodrigao> olha nao quero ser chato...mas nao to achando nada sobre o assunto para linux ubuntu ou afins
<rodrigao> e como o portal diz q aqui podemos buscar duvidas sobre o ubuntu....eu tenho uma duvida..nao to conseguindo rodar este aplicativo no ubuntu..
<rodrigao> sera q alguem por favor pode ajudar
<rodrigao> sera q o backtrack tem esse suporte?
<rodrigao> vi q ele ja vem com essa e outras ferramentas instaladas por padrao
<wilmerson> rodrigao, realmente de coração, se eu soubesse eu lhe ajudaria
<omelete> rapa ninguem é obrigado a saber sobre sua duvida
<rodrigao> se nao pode ajudar nao se mete omelete
<wilmerson> rodrigao, eu acho que atrapalhei mas do que ajudei
<ZNC> #backtrack
<rodrigao> q nada wilmerson
<rodrigao> vale a intençao
<helderc> rodrigao: segura a onda ae cara. se ninguem respondeu é pq ninguem aqui sabe como te ajudar.... ninguem aqui é obrigado a saber ou é funcionário seu, então acho melhor ficar calmo.
<ZNC> calma ele esta calmo :)
<rodrigao> to bem calmo...mas o portal se propoe a ajudar e nem sequer alguem fala alguma coisa..
<rodrigao> o unico q se dispos foi o wilmerson
<ZNC> ja passei a documentação, ou seja o manual de uso :)
<rodrigao> o resto parece q fica alway
<rodrigao> ja dei uma olhada ZNC...obrigado
<rodrigao> nao adianto
<helderc> rodrigao: como eu disse antes: certamente aqui ninguem sabe como lhe ajudar.
<ZNC> pega o erro e corre no google
<rodrigao> alguem sugere alguam outra ferramente no ubuntu?
<helderc> rodrigao: ja procurou no vivaolinux.com.br ?
<ZNC> o google é mais util do que qualquer pessoa
<ZNC> trouxe 2 empresas inteira para o ubuntu 10.10 la eles vende o suporte tecnico por mes :D
<rodrigao> ta mas soh quero entender praq o portal se quando se vem aqui o pessoal fica encaminhando pro google?
<rodrigao> eh simples pessoal
<rodrigao> conversar...discutir e tentar achar soluçoes
<rodrigao> nao doi conversar
<ZNC> ah falar nisso, Andre_Gondim vlw pelas tradução :D, eles falam, mas quem traduz essa coisa 'ai eu digo meu amigo Andre_Gondim' :D :P
<rodrigao> ZNC...jamais pagaria por suporte no ubuntu
<ZNC> empresas paga :D
<rodrigao> nao eh essa a ideia de open source
<ZNC> sim nao é :P
<ZNC> suporte diferenciado :-)
<rodrigao> olha soh eu do um iwconifg
<rodrigao> e aparece a minha placa de rede sem fio...sera q da pra fazer o scan?
<rodrigao> alguem aqui pode ajudar com o tema redes no ubuntu?
<rodrigao> IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Monitor  Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<ZNC> rtl8187?
<omelete> iwlist wlan0 scan pra scanear
<rodrigao> valew omelete
<rodrigao> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<omelete> iwconfig wlan0 up
<rodrigao> iwconfig: unknown command "up"
<omelete> tenta cm ifconfig
<Ubuntu-BR> é ifconfig
<rodrigao> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<rodrigao> ifconfig comando ja como root
<Agua> boa tarde
<Agua> alguem ai sabe como que eu posso colorir o terminal ?
<rodrigao> obrigado pela ajuda...vo indo nessa...boa tarde a todos
<rodrigao> agua editar preferencias de perfil
<rodrigao> cores plano de fundo..cor de letra...etc
<Agua> rodrigao só tem modo texto =/
<rodrigao> abre o terminal
<rodrigao> vai em editar
<rodrigao> configuraçoes de perfil
<Agua> rodrigao é servidor, só tem modo texto mesmo
<rodrigao> se tu quiser uma imagem ..tu desabilita a unica opçao habilitada e coloca oq vc desejar
<rodrigao> a...dai eh outra historia
<ZNC> http://linuxvidalivre.blogspot.com/2009/10/colorir-o-terminal-em-debian.html
<Agua> é pra colorir os tipos de arquivo saca ?
<rodrigao> imagino
<Agua> =)
<rodrigao> o pessoal aqui eh bem solidario...eles vao ajudar
<rodrigao> eu preciso ir
<ZNC> obtido em : http://www.google.com.br/search?q=como+colorir+o+terminal
<rodrigao> abraço pra todos
<Agua> rodrigao =)
<ZNC> http://upload.kgeek.tk/show.php?arquivo=patricia-desktop.jpg :-)
<ZNC> Agua: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Colorindo-seu-terminal.
<ZNC> esse é o que vc quer
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> acabei de ver agora q tinha salvo no favoritos :)
<ZNC> .DLL  01;32
<ZNC> é so mudar para o que vc quer, la no script explica tudo
<ZNC> preciso sair, fui
<Agua> ZNC vlw
<jxajro> alo! Quem pode me ajudar com o Receitanet2011! Eu e um amigo tentamos tudo o que foi possível!
<jxajro> quando consigo instalar ele não roda porque não tem permissão...:(
<Ubuntu-BR> tenta usar o sudo
<Ubuntu-BR> sudo arquivo...
<virtu> back
<Ubuntu-BR> aliás...  sudo dpkg -I arquivo.deb
<Ubuntu-BR> jxajro: tentou com o dpkg?
<jxajro> quem?
<jxajro> dpkg?
<jxajro> que programa é esse?
<jxajro> aaah
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> olha Ubuntu br..
<jxajro> o problema é o seguinte
<jxajro> o programa do imposto tá ok
<jxajro> o problema é que não consigo fazer funcionar direito o prgrama de envio Receitanet
<jxajro> to até que conseguindo rodar ele mas a poder de milagre
<jxajro> abri o termnal sudo nautilus...abro a pasta e clico em um arquivo que tem lá que abre o programa.
<jxajro> mas pelas vias normais não consigo
<jxajro> o problema alias problemas...é que a receita enviou arquivo bin e o Ubuntu 10.04 é arquivo deb.
<jxajro> essa foi a primeira bola fora
<jxajro> o site está tudo mal orientado
<jxajro> segunda bola fora.
<FernandoBasso> jxajro: Qual o link?
<jxajro> link do que fernandobasso?
<JavaNunes> alguem quer tester meu ssh
<FernandoBasso> jxajro: De onde você baixou o arquivo.
<JavaNunes> meu ssh é super seguro, meu sistema é o mais seguro do mundo sabe
<jxajro> dos site da receita federal FernandoBasso.
<JavaNunes> ip 187.82.127.47 user admin , senha admin
<jxajro> como eu disse consegui instalar mas pra fazer rodar tenho que usar o sudo nautilus no terminal e procurar um arquivo na pasta do programa chamado...deixa eu copiar aqui...
<ZNC> !abuso | "<JavaNunes> ip 187.82.127.47 user admin , senha admin" Troll
<ubottu-br> "<JavaNunes> ip 187.82.127.47 user admin , senha admin" Troll: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<jxajro> 29776_Ichr.sh
<JavaNunes> f o d a - s e
<jxajro> mando executar ele e ele abre o programa.
<FernandoBasso> jxajro: sudo bash 29776_Ichr.sh retorna o quê?
<jxajro> hmmm deixe verificar FernandoBasso.
<jxajro> arquivo não encontrado.
<jxajro> Arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado.
<FernandoBasso> jxajro: Você fez: cd past_onde_está_o_qruivo ?
<jxajro> nao....vou fazer
<jxajro> nao...espere ai
<jxajro> o arquivo está numa pasta em root.
<FernandoBasso> Por que isso?
<jxajro> nao sei.
<jxajro> seguindo as orientaçṍes que recebi eu faco chmod -x ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<Thls> chmod 777 ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> depois ./ReceitanetJava2010.02_setup_linux.bin e devia instalar normal.
<FernandoBasso> Mas por que na pasta root?
<FernandoBasso> Faça, sudo bash arquivo.bin
<jxajro> O eu e outro usuario wilkinson já tentamos isso.
<edenc> 777 ? tem certeza?
<jxajro> sim....
<edenc> jxajro: é chmod +x
<FernandoBasso> Isso não é uma boa prática.
<jxajro> nao tenho o historico dele mas foi isso que ele me indicou
<FernandoBasso> Dar todas as permissões pra todo mundo não se faz.
<jxajro> entao...chmod +x
<jxajro> foi o que fiz
<edenc> <jxajro> seguindo as orientaçṍes que recebi eu faco chmod -x ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<FernandoBasso> sudo bash arquivo.bin
<jxajro> acontece senhores, que o programa Receitanet está aqui.
<jxajro> mas não abre
<edenc> -x você tirou as permissões
<FernandoBasso> chomod *+*x
<jxajro> já coloquei e retirei ele umas 10 x
<FernandoBasso> Não -x
<jxajro> ah é?
<FernandoBasso> jxajro: o que mostra ls -l aquivo.bin?
<jxajro> perai
<ZNC> -x :O
<ZNC> +x :)
<jxajro> arquivo não encontrado.
<jxajro> será que foi esse o erro?
<edenc> af
<edenc> jxajro: ls -la ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<FernandoBasso> jxajro: Você está na mesma pasta do arquivo.
<edenc> jxajro: qual a saída?
<jxajro> então devo tentar de novo? com chmod +x
<jxajro> perai
<FernandoBasso> Se o arquivo está em /tmp/sei_la_o_que não adianta abrir o terminal e dar um ls -l
<jxajro> esperem
<jxajro> foi mais que usei mesmo
<jxajro> +
<jxajro> vc quer saber sobre o arquivo que baixei da receita FernandoBasso?
<jxajro> curiosamente eu baixei primeiro o arquivo da receita...deu erro por falta de JVM 6...baixei o java 6....instalei de novo
<jxajro> nao instalava
<jxajro> eu tentei por sudo ./ instalou
<jxajro> mas não abria
<jxajro> qual a saida edenc?
<jxajro> nao sei. :(
<edenc> jxajro: cara, executou o comando?
<jxajro> eu consigo usar o programa que a receita mandou mas não integralmente.
<edenc> jxajro: diga o que sai
<jxajro> perai vou executar novamnte
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ cd Elŝutoj
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~/Elŝutoj$ ls -la ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> -rwxr-xr-x 1 jxajro jxajro 6991005 2011-03-05 16:56 ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~/Elŝutoj$
<barna> jxajro, vc ta querendo instalar o programa da receita? no blog do andre godim tem um tutorial! http://andregondim.eti.br/
<jxajro> o que quer dizer essas letras?
<jxajro> ah sim...exatamente o Blog do André Godim que me indicaram
<jxajro> posso seguir exatamente o que diz lá
<jxajro> que o resultado é o mesmo
<jxajro> engraçado que quando instalo de novo _mesmo tendo tirado_ o programa, o novo diz que já foi instalado e me dá opçao de abortar ou continuar. com sim ou não.
<edenc> jxajro: quer dizer que você tem as permissões pr executar
<jxajro> eu acho que tenho, edenc
<jxajro> como eu disse, instou mas não executa
<jxajro> quando instala, não executa.
<edenc> é essas bosta do governo e em java
<edenc> combina duas merdas numa coisa só
<edenc> nunca rola
<jxajro> lamento edenc
<edenc> jxajro: lamenta? eu que lamento *você* :)
<jxajro> por mim eu fuzilaria o Mantega mas isso é contra lei.
<barna> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<edenc> ah eu tenho certeza que a culpa não é do mantega
<edenc> merda é palavrão?
<jxajro> evito palavroes mas tem certas horas que a gente fica irritado.
<edenc> eu não, eu falo toda hora, mas "merda" não considero palavrão
<jxajro> fala merlin...eu entendo.
<jxajro> seja como for..nao consigo usar integralmente o Receitanet
<jxajro> tenho que abrir a pasta onde ele está pelo sudo nautilus no terminal e de lá executar um programa que vai abrir o receitanet
<jxajro> aí acho que consigo operar
<jxajro> nao consigo sequer fazer um atalho.
<jxajro> teve um momento que o programa instalou mas ficava um quadrado sem nome e não executava.
<jxajro> o programa da IRFP instalou normal mas não localiza o Receitanet.
<jxajro> Gostaria que os responsaveis por isso fossem enforcados.
<marmadeoli> Pessoal, comprei um laptop que já veio com um linux intalado, mas uma distribuição SATUX. Quero colocar um ubuntu nele. Qual a melhor maneira para fazer o sistema de partições?
<edenc> marmadeoli: faz automático
<marmadeoli> sei... mas queria deixar separado a home para possíveis atualizações futuras
<edenc> usuários de laptop raramente sentem diferença no esquema de partições
<jxajro> bem...vejo que esse problema não tem solução. Paciencia. Pelo menos não terei que pedir ajuda a um usuário de Windows.
<marmadeoli> o hd tem 320Gb, quão é o recomendável para deixar para o sistema?
<edenc> como eu falei, um usuário doméstico geralmente não tem como prever isso
<edenc> a não ser que você esteja montando uma apliance
<marmadeoli> hummm
<marmadeoli> edenc: e vc aconselha que eu instale o 10.04 ou o 10.10?
<marmadeoli> tem diferença?
<edenc> dado que é um laptop, você provavelmente não vai montar um appliance
<marmadeoli> No meu desktop já tenho a 10.10...
<edenc> olha, o 10.04 acho que é mais "bem suportado"
<marmadeoli> humm
<barna> marmadeoli, eu to usando 10.04 no meu notebook! deixei 20gb pro / e o resto p/ o /home!
<barna> ah! 1gb pro swap!
<marmadeoli> barna: certo... en não corre o risco de faltar espaço para o sistema com esse espaço não é?
<barna> kra aki nunca usei mais q 8gb no /!
<marmadeoli> blz
<edenc> nossa, só o latex consome 6gb aqui
<edenc> o xbmc é larguinho também
<barna> edenc, p/ q serve o latex e xbmc?
<edenc> barna: http://xbmc.org/
<edenc> latex é um software para fazer tipografia de documentos
<edenc> é baseado num algoritmo provado, demonstrado e implementado pelo Donald Knuth
<edenc> ele provou que esse algoritmo deixa o texto mais "confortável" de ler
<edenc> e realmente você percebe a qualidade de documentos feitos em latex pra outros
<barna> hummmmmmmmm
<edenc> o lance é que numa máquina doméstica
<edenc> você nunca sabe o que vai instalar
<edenc> é diferente de montar um apliance ou um sistema específico, como um servidor
<edenc> onde você sabe que nunca vai instalar mais coisas
<edenc> é um saco ter que reparticionar tudo se você chegar ao ponto de encher o /
<edenc> e também é um saco não poder colocar mais coisas no /home quando o / tem espaço
<barna> edenc, concordo com vc!
<barna> eu aki ja sei o quanto eu preciso p/ num ter esse tipo de problema!
<barna> eu instalo ubuntu no comp de uma galera! to sempre difundindo o linux!
<barna> e em 99% dos casos 20gb supriram as necessidades!
<edenc> barna: é, no meu caso eu investigo muito
<edenc> experimento coisas, etc.
<barna> edenc, sei como é! eu tb! mas faço tudo em VM!
<barna> cansei de ficar tendo q re-instala o OS por fazer besteira!
<barna> eu tenho aki umas 8 VM !
<edenc> eu não reinstalo nada ué, só removo
<edenc> o pacote ou o diretório da aplicação
<striker_> ola para todos boa noite !
<edenc> barna: se bem que HD hoje em dia não é problema, aqui na sta efigenia acho 1.5 TB por 200 mangos
<striker_> preciso de ajuda com o dispositivo bluetooth do notebok
<edenc> nem tenho TV, é torrent
<edenc> com o $ da TV a cabo eu compro um HD novo de 4 em 4 meses
<barna> edenc, sim! eu comprei um 2.5 500gb toshiba canvio! por 200R$!
<striker_> o ubuntu nao reconhece o meu bluetooth
<edenc> 2.5 500GB?
<barna> striker_, q vc ja fez?
<striker_> ja procurei varios tuto pela internet e nada
<striker_> tipo ja intalei e desistalei o btscanner
<striker_> e outro aplicativos ões críticas para o libgnome-bluetooth7 até abril 2013.
<striker_> de bluetooth ma tae agora sem sucesso
<cr4ck> alguem poderia me indicar um livro de sistemas distribuidos
<cr4ck> ?
<nictuku> cr4ck, tannenbaum?
<cr4ck> ham ?
<cr4ck> como assim ?
<cr4ck> tannenbaum ? é o nome do autor ?
<striker_> é o seguinte comprei este note e ele veio com o OS mandriva kde ai funciona tudo legal tipo a webcam, wireless e bluetooh agora instalei o ubuntu 10.04 lts e nada de bluetooth funfa
<barna> striker_, por padrão o ubuntu ja vem com tudo instalado p/ rodar bluetooth!
<barna> striker_, qual o seu bluetooth?
<striker_> eu sei mas na hora de testar o celular ou qualquer outro aparelho bluetooth ele num localiza nada
<striker_> entao num sei ]é dispositivo intern no notebook
<striker_> num e adaptador externo
<striker_> manja ?
<barna> striker_, vc ja clicou com o direito do mouse na area de notificação (onde fica as conexões) e vio se ta habilitada o bluetooth?
<striker_> aperta a tecla fn combinada com outra
<barna> striker_, sim! entra num terminal e digita: lspci e v qual é o dispositivo!
<striker_> sim ja fiz isso
<cr4ck> ninguem sabe me ajudar?
<striker_> mas sm sucesso
<striker_> eu desinstalei o gerenciador bluetooth
<striker_> espera
<barna> cr4ck, qual o seu problema??
<edenc> cr4ck: sim, tannenbaum é o autor
<striker_> num aparece nada
<barna> striker_, tenta o lsusb
<striker_> entao aparece um bocado de coisa
<barna> striker_, faz um paste p/ mim!
<barna> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<striker_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<striker_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<striker_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<striker_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<barna> !pastebin | striker_
<ubottu-br> striker_: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<striker_> ok
<barna> striker_, faz um pastebin do lspci e lsusb! e me manda a url!
<striker_> so me explica isso direito
<striker_> ACHO QUE JA ENTENDI ESPERA
<barna> striker_, vc abre o navegador, vai p/ a pagina http://paste.ubuntu.com, la vc cola as saidas e clica em paste! ele vai gerar uma url!
<barna> striker_, vc copia e cola só a url aki!
<barna> eu abro a url e vejo o q vc colou lá!
<barna> assim não enchemos a canal de testo!
<barna> *texto!
<striker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576157/
<barna> striker_, isso ai!
<striker_> LEGAL APRENDI MAIS UMA
<barna> striker_, só q não é lcpi é lspci!
<barna> striker_, estamos sempre aprendendo aki!
<FernandoBasso> Eu não! Eu já sei tudo! :D
<FernandoBasso> hahaha
<FernandoBasso> Just kidding.
<striker_> SPER
<jaypur> hello
<striker_> barna
<striker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576162/
<striker_> barna ja fiz o paste
<barna> striker_, realmente não apareceu o bluetooth! kra eu num tenho bluetooth!
<barna> pera q vou pegar o note da minha namorada q tem e ver!
<striker_> ok
<striker_> pelo visto o ubuntu nao esta reconhecendo o meu bluetooth
<barna> striker_, cara com te falei meu conhecimento em bluetooth é zero!
<striker_> sei
<barna> no comp na minha namorada tb num aparece nada! mas o bluetooth dela ta funfando!
<barna> cabei de ligar o meu cel nele!
<striker_> sei
<striker_> ela usa ubuntu ?
<barna> sim! 10.04!
<barna> striker_, to pesquisando! to lendo isso! se quiser ler tb!
<barna> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Bluetooth
<striker_> estranho faz 3 dias que comprei esse note e ja me arrepenim bcoilosta essa ph
<striker_> muito lixo essa philco
<barna> philco???????
<barna> kra eu num compro comp dessas marcas!
<barna> p/ mim o melhor preço/beneficio hoje é o acer!
<barna> eu tenho varios notes! toshiba, positivo, lg e acer! o acer é o mais antigo! nunca deu pau!
<barna> o positivo é o mais novo! ja foi pro assistencia umas 10x!
<barna> o toshiba (não semp-toshiba)! é o melhor de todos! só limpar 1x por ano e pronto!
<barna> striker_, vai na pagina da philco, acha o modelo dele e v qual o bloutooth ele usa!
<striker_> entao sabe qu o comando lsusb funcionou agora
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/vkgoeswild#p/u fudeu
<striker_> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<striker_> o  modelo é esse
<striker_> acho que agora vai funcinar
<striker_> pqp desisto
<striker_> ki zica quando mandriva tava instalado tava funcionando tudo direitinho
<striker_> alguém mais aqui tem alguma ideia de como posso fazer o ubuntu reconhecer o meu a droga do bluetooth no notebook ???????
<striker_> virtu meu camarada da um a força aeh !
<geekSapiens> striker_: provavelmente o bluetooth está desligado
<striker_> nao pq o led aqui ta dizendo que ta ligado
<geekSapiens> striker_: executa os comandos "lspci" e "lsusb" e cola os resultados no pastebin.com
<striker_> fn + atecla esc habilita e desabilita o bluetooth ! o icone ate aparece la em cima no canto superior direito mas .... na hora de buscar dispositivos ele num encontra droga nenhuma
<striker_> ja fiz isso
<striker_> mas vams la novamente
<striker_> espera ai
<geekSapiens> striker_: bem, então o ubuntu está detectando
<geekSapiens> o problema é outro
<striker_> qual ?
<geekSapiens> não sei
<geekSapiens> talvez no seu aparelho
<geekSapiens> ou você não está sabendo usar2 direito o cliente de bluetooth
<geekSapiens> não sei
<striker_> o note ou celular?
<geekSapiens> não uso ubuntu
<geekSapiens> celular
<striker_> vamos por parte
<striker_> fazem 3 dias que comprei este notebook philco que vinha instalado o mandriva ! e ja consegui usar este celular aqui via bluetooth
<geekSapiens> striker_: se eu não me engano, eu ja tive problemas com bluetooth no ubuntu, mas era pq eu não estava sabendo usar o cliente de bluetooth direito
<geekSapiens> já faz mto tempo q não uso ubuntu
<geekSapiens> striker_: obviamente o ubuntu detectou o bluetooth corretamente
<geekSapiens> provavelmente você não está sabendo usar o cliente corretamente
<geekSapiens> deve está deixando passar alguma coisa
<striker_> quando eu clico nas teclas para habilitar o blue o icone ja aparece la em cima mas nada de detectar os dispositivos
<rodrigao> boa noite...acabei de colocar ubuntu no computador de minha amiga...e ela pediu icones na area de trabalho da pasta home, lixeira e computador...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: e ?
<rodrigao> fiz o seguinte...alt+f2 ...gksudo gconf-editor...apps...nautilus...desktop...e habilitei trash...home...computer...mas nao aparece nada dos icones na area de trabalho
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: google
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  qual versão do ubuntu ai ?
<rodrigao> +eh problema?
<rodrigao> generic...2.,,final 37
<rodrigao> foi atualizado agorinha
<rodrigao> o kernel eh o ultimo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> falo do sistema em si , não do kernel :D
<rodrigao> com final 37
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ubuntu 9.10
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou o que ?
<rodrigao> 10.10 merkat
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<barna> rodr1go, instala o ubuntu-tweak! ele habilita os icones no desktop! 1 seg q t passo o link do rep!
<rodrigao> fui la e desfiz ...sera q dei comando errado?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna: funciona bem este problema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não sei porque este tipo de coisa não é arrumada no ubuntu
<barna> rodrigao, coloca o comando no terminal! sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<rodrigao> fiz assim...gksudo gconf-editor....apps...nautilus...desktop...habilitar preferencias
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto sim é algo que devia ser mudado e melhorado nele ,para tornar mais fácil a sua habilitação
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e não uma mudança ridicula de lado como o fechar e minimizar
<rodrigao> nunca tinha acontecido isso comigo no ubuntu..
<barna> rodrigao, depois entra no synaptic, de um re-load, depois instala o ubuntu-tweak!
<rodrigao> antes a dificuldade era chegar ate esse acesso no apps como super usuario
<rodrigao> mas o pessoal aqui me ajudou e depois aprendi
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, o ubuntu-tweak faz isso tb com 1 click de mouse! por modo grafico!
<rodrigao> rs...pra eu memorizar comando eu fico digitando repetidamente num bloco de notas..o mais nerd ..uhAHUA
<rodrigao> pode rir quem quiser
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: http://operandolinux.blogspot.com/2011/02/trabalhando-com-o-gconf-editor.html
<rodrigao> vou dar uma lida...brigado cesar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  sim eu conheço ele , mas não confio muito em programas externos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... sei que ele é acho eu de 2009 até
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> desde deste ano que tem claro
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, eu tb não! mas esse funfa 100%!
<rodrigao> oq o Qt vai trazer de beneficios pro ubuntu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é antiguinho já , mas é atualizado :D
<barna> sim, super atualizado!
<junixbr> rodrigao, vc sabe o que eh QT?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  porque raios a canonical não arruma este tipo de coisa ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém no canal pelo amor de deus me explica isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois estão agora detonando o gnome no meu ver
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, boa pergunta! isso é coisa q ja deveria vir no instalação padrão!
<rodrigao> mas na real nao sei oq eh
<rodrigao> nao...junixbr...por isso eu perguntei..uns dizem q Qt vai substituir o Gnome,..outros q vai complementar...
<junixbr> qt.nokia.com dá uma olhada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até os próprios malucos que desenvolvem ele , eu não entendo , pois eu me irritei muito no ubuntu ano passado por coisas muito ridiculas que tinha bugszinhos , até que simples
<rodrigao> vo dar uma lida agora
<rodrigao> opa..valew
<junixbr> QT é um framework e nunca vai substituir um ambiente gráfico
<junixbr> vai fazer parte dele
<junixbr> o KDE foi desenvolvido usando QT
<barna> rodrigao, no blog do andre gondim tem uma materia falando sobre isso! http://andregondim.eti.br/
<rodrigao> aaa achei uma ferramenta muito interessante...acho q o pessoal pode gostar
<barna> em video!
<rodrigao> chama-se firemost
<rodrigao> ela recupera dados q ja foram escritos no hd
<rodrigao> e vc pode pedir pra recuperar por tipo de arquivo: exemplo...pdf...jpg...etc
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu queria poder usar o ubuntu , mas por ser meio complicado pela minha profissão de pirateiro e por causa de bugs ridiculos , como tipo o programa de edição o ... não lembro nome , simples parar de funcionar do nada e nunca mais voltou fiquei uns 2 meses sem o bagulho ai me ferrei pois precisa editar uns trecos e dai depois disso me irritei muito e larguei de mão e fui para o meu windows
<rodrigao> testei e funciona mesmo...achei fotos de 2 anos atras
<junixbr> a nokia comprou a trolltech (criadora do QT)
<rodrigao> eh uma ferramenta forense
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... sempre dou uma testada no ubuntu ... mas não gosto nem um pouco do que ando vendo nele (INFELIZMENTE)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (20:41:54) junixbr: a nokia comprou a trolltech (criadora do QT)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> show :D
<junixbr> já tem um tempinho
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> finalmente uma noticia muito boa :D , só espero que desenvolvam mais para o linux , show , show , show
<rodrigao> pow...se o ubuntu for ficar bonito como o site....vai ficar legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/fluxbox/desabilitando-nautilus.html
<junixbr> o ubuntu usa gnome
<wilmerson> rodrigao, e ai conseguiu resolver o seu problema?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu nem me preocupava com aparencia e acho que eles estão muito errados em ficar focando aparencia , pois isto é possivel mudar depois até que facilmente
<junixbr> gnome usa gtk (outro framework)
<rodrigao> wilmerson...desisti
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> a canonical devia focar todos ou no minimo 95% dos esforços em terminar com quase todos os bugszinhos que tem ou detalhes
<junixbr> mas, existem inúmeras aplicações nos repositórios do ubuntu que foram construídas usando QT
<rodrigao> depois fui tentar pelo back track
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como este que tu está tendo problemas rodrigao
<barna> rodrigao, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> já sei o erro
<rodrigao> mas nao fiz a internet funcionar nem com reza braba...tava indo pela inicializacao...tentando dar kate/root/.bash_profile
<wilmerson> rodrigao, beleza
<junixbr> QT visualmente usa o padrão do ambiente que está sendo executado, seja windows, gnome, kde, macos, etc..
<rodrigao> mas nao da...a internet nao funciona
<rodrigao> desisti
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  entra com o comando normal meu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sem o gksudo , claro
<junixbr> digo, os botões e características de janela iguais as do ambiente
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois tu está mudando ai os trecos do ROOT dai
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:
<junixbr> usa controles nativos
<rodrigao> depois fiz...start _network
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> viu
<rodrigao> nao vai
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> entra como user normal , pois tu mudou os trecos do ROOT ai
<rodrigao> aeh?
<barna> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui , vou te passar um video que fiz
<rodrigao> pera
<barna> fui! T+ galera!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzRMwiTiJis
<rodrigao> nao eh q deu certo Cesar
<rodrigao> uhAHUA
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  claro né
<rodrigao> o problema era digitar gksudo entao
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu entrou como ROOT nele , ai modificou os trecos do ROOT
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> foi isto só
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  sim
<rodrigao> pow...valew
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> este comando gksudo
<rodrigao> foi aqui q me ensinaram o gksudo..
<rodrigao> mas nao lembro em q ocasiao
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> entra nas coisas do root , dai tu mudou as coisas do admin=root
<rodrigao> acho q era pra fazer alteracao em pasta...ou algo assim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  normal , as vezes o pessoal erra
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> por isto tem que sempre verificar se está correto o que dizem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  não , vai ver entenderam errado
<rodrigao> eu tenho q criar vergonha na cara e fazer um curso de linux..pra aprender a mexer
<rodrigao> mas ta carinho...2800 aqui na cidade...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  nem preciso muito , mas ... se puder fazer , faça :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fora que o foco deva ser um pouco diferente do que tu vai precisar as vezes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aconselho a tu ler bastante como eu fazia nele ,
<rodrigao> tava vendo....o curso oferece a certificacao lpc 101 e 102
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim , isto é outra coisa , nada haver bem dizer com o que tu precisa no desktop
<rodrigao> no senac
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou quase nada haver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu acho
<rodrigao> sera q fazendo o curso eu nao me viro melhor no ubuntu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois ele é voltado para servidores até onde eu saiba
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: sim , pode
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ele é mais voltado para terminal , ambiente empresarial , servidores
<rodrigao> se eu nao fizer esse curso vo me escrever no curso de redes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se tu puder fazer é interessante
<rodrigao> o vestibular sai na metade do ano
<rodrigao> achei uma area legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  tu gosta de informática e trabalha nesta area ?
<rodrigao> e tem uma disciplina de sistemas operacionais lius
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se sim , vale apena
<rodrigao> linux
<rodrigao> gosta eu gosto..mas aos 16 anos nao tem emprego na area
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  mas ai que tá , tem que ir estudando né :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu li sobre linux e computador , antes mesmo de poder ter um
<rodrigao> eu leio...mas muita coisa nao sei oq eh..nao entendo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e não é perca de tempo ou dinheiro
<rodrigao> ontem tava lendo programacao voltada a objeto..tu acha q entendi algo?
<rodrigao> mesma coisa hj demanha..tava lendo algoritimos..
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  instala o virtualbox ai e instala o sistemas nele e vai testando as coisas
<rodrigao> meu primo disse a mesma coisa...pra fazer um virtual box com windows...e instalar o samba e ficar brincando de acssar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  , meu filho , tu não vai entender tudo de cara , uma porque muitas explicações na REDE=internet são muito lixo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e fora que muita coisa demanda um pré-conhecimento
<rodrigao> mas nao sei...queria trocar ideia...sabe...quando tu tem amigo pra ir mostrando...eh melhor...sozinho eh complicado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui um site sobre rede , que eu achei/acho muito bom perai
<rodrigao> eh mas eu soh tenho internet...nao tenho 120..189 reais pra comprar as ediçoes de livros de redes q tao saindo agora
<rodrigao> mas dexa...se tudo der certo eu consigo uma bolsa e curso redes no senac
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  não só sobre rede , mas sobre várias coisas este site http://www.juliobattisti.com.br/cursos/redesaxcel/default.asp
<rodrigao> aaa ja vi ele
<wilmerson> alguem sabe dizer se o ubuntu vai tirar mesmo o Gnome?
<rodrigao> vi um artigo sobre espelhamento de hd eu acho com esse cara
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  tudo da informática está rede bem dizer , só que tem que ter muito saco para procurar e ler
<rodrigao> vcs eram tansos como eu aos 16 anos?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e tem que se esforçar , tipo , só porque tu não entendeu algo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não quer dizer que tu seja burro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu sempre falo que é culpa do professor ou da pessoa que está explicando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois quem sabe explicar , faz a pessoa entender
<rodrigao> ta pode rir...mas eu achei um livro q fala de um monte de coisa...redes...protocolos..segurança-.--bem pratico ate...
<rodrigao> mas o nome do livro quebra as pernas...Universidade Hacker..HUAUHa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu tem que mesmo que tu não tenha entendido naquele momento , procurar noutro lugar , pois aquela pessoa que explicou a coisa , pode não ter uma boa didática , sabe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele não sabe passar o conhecimento dele , mas ele sabe muito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (20:55:24) wilmerson: alguem sabe dizer se o ubuntu vai tirar mesmo o Gnome?   pissss não sabia desta , porque isto ?
<rodrigao> ele se formou em ciencias da cmputacao faz 4 anos
<rodrigao>  nunca me ensina nada
<rodrigao> o meu primo eh um otario...ele nao ensina e nao explica
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (20:57:04) rodrigao: mas o nome do livro quebra as pernas...Universidade Hacker..HUAUHa   já li ele todo
<rodrigao> soh me chama de tapado..
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu li muito , muito , muito , para saber o muito pouco que sei , estudar nunca é demais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e te digo estes livros pestiados , tem muito erros as vezes
<rodrigao> Cesar o livro parece ser uma boa base pra entender os funcionamentos..
<rodrigao> mas vi um outro show..q saiu agroa
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7: não vai tirar o GNOME mas vai vir com um fork dele, o tal notbook remix unity... :S
<rodrigao> Redes de Computadores...ta 189 reais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> por isto eu te falo , sempre continue procurar sobre um assunto que tu não entendeu , pois depois que tu entender , tu deve pegar aquele livro ou texto que tu leu e não entendeu
<rodrigao> mas minha mae disse q nao vai poder me dar no aniversario...tavez no natal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e muito provavelmente vai ver assim como eu vejo em alguns livros que tenho aqui dos ditos hackers estilo este
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem muita explicação errada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-06
<wilmerson> Cesar_Augusto_W7, pois é, parece que vai ser agora o unity no lugar do gnome
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (20:58:08) rodrigao: soh me chama de tapado..  meu vai ler então , não dá bola
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu não pode dar bola , pois eu aqui , eu e os guris , estamos sempre chamando uns aos outros de nooob uahuheaue é normal ,
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não pode dar bola  , se tu gosta assim como eu , nossa :D
<rodrigao> huahua
<rodrigao> eh o jeito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é só ir lendo e procurando sobre os assuntos e nunca desistir simples :D
<rodrigao> faz me sentir menos descriminado..
<rodrigao> nas escola ja eh um saco
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o bom é tentar tirar cursos com quem realmente sabe e sabe ensinar , ai sim tu aprende rápido
<rodrigao> como diz meu primo...eu vo fazer meu curso....vo me formar sem amigos...sem namorada e babando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> senão é catar as coisas na rede e ir lendo bem dizer :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista: há tá , isto lembro de ter lido auhuhe :P , desde que melhore, tá tri :D
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7: se por acaso eu decidir usar o tal ubuntu 11, (quase impossivel de acontecer...) eu vou de Linux mint 11 mesmo, bem melhor... http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/linux-mint-11-will-use-gnome-30-by.html
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista: nunca usei ele uahehauehu , tenho ou devia até testar ele aqui auehuahea
<rodrigao> vo indo nessa....vo testar o fire most com um cartao sd
<rodrigao> obrigao ai pelas dicas e ajuda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehehe
<rodrigao> :*
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  tranquilo :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ;-)
<wilmerson> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Os motivos apontados por Shuttleworth são as constantes recusas da equipe responsável pelo projeto Gnome de aceitar as propostas da Canonical. Como exemplo ele citou o posicionamento dos botões da janela localizados agora do lado esquerdo da tela. Shuttleworth disse, porém, que a Canonical pretende transformar o Unity em um gestor de janelas de eleição, no entanto o Gnome irá continuar a ser usado como framework. E não fo
<wilmerson> i somente Shuttleworth que teceu críticas ao Gnome. Desde a versão UNE 10.10, muitos usuários reclamaram que o produto era mal acabado, tinha uma baixa performance e falhas na personalização.
<wilmerson>  A interface do Unity já vem sendo utilizada na distribuição Ubuntu Netbook 10.10. E para quem não está familiarizado com o gestor, pode assistir a um vídeo da Canonical que mostra como ele funciona.
<wilmerson> segundo o site da abril
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> wilmerson:  então foram o doido do gnome que inverteram as posições dos botões , p*t* m*rd*
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :(
<wilmerson> outra coisa que eu não entendo é trocar o OpenOffice pelo LibreOffce
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem que trocar no meu ver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois libreoffice aparenta estar melhorando mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu uso ele aqui no windows seven
<wilmerson> so espero que seja para melhor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eles estão fazendo ou seguindo o que acho certo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> melhorando as coisas pra o usuário
<wilmerson> é bom eu saber
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sabe simpliicando processos que eram mais complicados ou que não deviam ser tão complicados
<wilmerson> vou da uma testada nele então
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto sim que é o certo , interface , nem precisa ser que nem a do M$office2007 , pois não soma muita coisa não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o profissional mesmo usa atalhos
<wilmerson> o importante é qualidade no software
<wilmerson> e não design
<Monarquista> wilmerson: tudo no programa é importante rapaz! ;)
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7: esse aqui tá prometendo também em... http://elementaryos.org/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> opa vamos ver
<wilmerson> Monarquista, mas diz ai qual o que você prefere design ou qualidade no software
<wilmerson> mas se vinhe com os dois também é bom
<Monarquista> wilmerson: os dois! :D
<wilmerson> :)
<Monarquista> wilmerson: uma pergunta...
<Monarquista> qual o ubuntu vc tá usando ai...?!
<Monarquista> 10.10...?!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o problema é que me pareceu que a canonical ou sei lá a gnome , não importa muito para o usuário este é o problema , focou demais em beleza e esqueceu as coisas realmente importantes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como por exemplo este treco de habilitar os icones na area de trabalho
<wilmerson> eu uso o mais recente
<wilmerson> 10.10
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto já devia estar a seculos no ubuntu , pelo amor de deus
<Monarquista> wilmerson: vc pensaria em usar o seu ubuntu 10.10 qual visual do gnome 1.1...?!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é só chamar um GUIzinha ali e já deu ou incluir algo nos trecos de opções de video
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> chamar uma GUIzinha ***********
<Monarquista> wilmerson: com certeza que não, então, tanto qualidade de software quanto o desgner são imprtantes sim, um não exclui o outro de forma alguma! ;)
<wilmerson> tirando a troca dos botões fechar, minimizar...
<wilmerson> 2.32.0
<Monarquista> desculpe os erros..
<VTR> wilmerson, ta do lado esquerdo ainda?
<wilmerson> é mais agradavel
<Monarquista> eu gosto de todos até sem! :)
<wilmerson> me lembro como se fosse hoje
<wilmerson> quando instalei
<Monarquista> to usando um tema do Eemrald aqui que oculta os botões da janela! :D
<wilmerson> esta versão
<wilmerson> tomei um susto quando vi a troca
<wilmerson> rsrs
<wilmerson> até me acostumar
<wilmerson> toda vez ia para o lado direito
<wilmerson> VTR, está
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7: como por exemplo este treco de habilitar os icones na area de trabalho o que vc quiz dizer com isso...?!
<wilmerson> Monarquista, tens razão
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista: perai vou catar um treco falando só um momento
<Monarquista> wilmerson:  eu gosto de usar mais o teclado que o mouse, então, to nem ai se mudam os botões de min, max... :P
<wilmerson> Monarquista, mas que foi estranho ver isso do nada essa troca, foi, por causa do velho costume
<wilmerson> mas não me encomoda
<wilmerson> tanto faz
<wilmerson> o resultado é o mesmo
<Monarquista> wilmerson: eu gostei, não reclamei não, mas não tinha costume mesmo não, questão de adaptação! :)
<Monarquista> wilmerson: não foi nada como a transição da maquila datilografica pra o teclado no pc não! ;)
<Monarquista> *maquina...
<wilmerson> é vero, sei que não reclamou
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista: http://cotidianolinux.com.br/exibir-os-icones-da-area-de-trabalho/ aqui fala
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas não tem a foto do bagulho
<wilmerson> apenas expressou sua opinião
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o problema não é nós gente
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e sim o usuários normais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ..... se a canonical nem a gnome se preocupam , fazer o que
<wilmerson> e é neles que eu penso
<Monarquista> wilmerson: agora o que me desapontou na canonical foi ela querer me obrigar a usar o notbook remix no lugar do GNOME 3, isso eu não admito e por isso muito provavelmente eu não usarei o tal ubuntu 11... :|
<wilmerson> pois como eu vou divulgar
<wilmerson> pois os usuarios normais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não estou usando o ubuntu e se continuar do jeito que leio , vou continuar sem usar , pois continuam os bugs e mudam coisas inuteis como visual , visual não precisa , o gnome estava bom como estava , deviam focar em coisas uteis para os usuários
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, não é netbook remix
<wilmerson> gosta de um sistema instável
<wilmerson> e bonito
<Daekdroom> O Unity terá configurações voltadas para desktop e para netbooks
<Daekdroom> e o GNOME-Shell poderá ser instalado a parte
<Monarquista> wilmerson: eu tenho desktop e não not/net book, então quero usar desktop gui e não not book gui...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como por exemplo , poder deixar outro visual mais facilmente e não mudar ele , mas sim deixar o usuário poder mudar ele mais facilmente , isto sim seria util , pois no windows o pessoal vive ferrando o sistema com isto kkkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: é sim, vai ver os videos e compara pra ver se não é a mesma coisa not book remix e unity... :S
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, a diferença é pouca, mas até onde sei a distinção existirá sim.
<Daekdroom> E por ser uma interface inicialmente voltada para netbooks, isso não invalida seu uso para desktops
<Daekdroom> Eu estou usando o 11.04 Alpha 3 com Unity nesse momento.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pelo visto a canonical não frequenta os ircs e foruns da vida , para ver o feedback
<Daekdroom> E eu tenho uma tela 1920x1080
<Monarquista> Daekdroom:  não, não tem nada de distinto, tudo a mesma coisa, unity não é novo rapaz, já vinha sendo usado no not/net book a tempos...
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, ele está sendo reescrito
<Daekdroom> Cesar_Augusto_W7, vá até o #ayatana para ver se não tem desenvolvedores do unity para discutir isso.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> uma outra coisa que a canonical podia focar , deixar o ubuntu mais leve
<Monarquista> Daekdroom:  sei, igualzinho assim...?! :S
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Daekdroom:  em pt-br ?
<Daekdroom> Cesar_Augusto_W7, claro que não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não , inglês , eles deviam mandar de vez enquando alguém passas nos irc's e foruns da vida
<Daekdroom> Pouquíssimos desenvolvedores do Unity falam português
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois usuário deles , tem em quantas linguas mesmo ?
<Monarquista> inda bem... :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não é só em ING
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista:  falar PT-BR não quer dizer nada
<Daekdroom> De qualquer forma, o GNOME clássico está disponível no 11.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não vejo lógica nisto
<Daekdroom> E o GNOME Shell estará
<wilmerson> e pouquissimos usuarios comuns falam inglês
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7: mas os icones já são montados na area de trabalho por padrão... :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista: é ?
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7: tanto é que eu desabilito, não gosto! ^^
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não , os do sistema Monarquista , como o rodrigo aquele estava querendo :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pior que parece
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts meu
<Monarquista> ;)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> perai , deixa eu abrir o meu ubuntu aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas mesmo assim , desabilitar eles não lembro se está simples já
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou usando o 10.04 ainda aqui
<Monarquista> se quiser criar um atalho é só arrastar pra area de trabalho e pronto! :D
<wilmerson> Cesar_Augusto_W7, usa maquina virtual
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista: como anda agora , pois posso já estar falando m*rd* aqui , pois linux é muito rápido em mudança
<Daekdroom> Cesar_Augusto_W7, qualquer distribuição internacional será desenvolvida principalmente em inglês.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> wilmerson: agora sim , pois tirei o HD com o ubuntu
<rodrigao> por favor...alguem pode me ajudar com o foremost (programa para recuperacao de dados) e um cartao SD
<Monarquista> o ele ai outra vez!
<Monarquista> ^^
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Daekdroom:  no problems isto , mas deviam ouvir os users deles
<wilmerson> Cesar_Augusto_W7, eu tenho os dois instalado
<wilmerson> ubuntu e win7
<rodrigao> nao sei como dizer pro foremost q quero procurar arquivos jpg soh no sd card
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não me ouviram até hoje , pois reclamo da mudança desde sempre do botões
<Daekdroom> Cesar_Augusto_W7, muita gente reclamou
<Daekdroom> Cesar_Augusto_W7, se fosse para voltarem atrás, já o teriam feito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> wilmerson:  eu tinha os dois em HD separado , até acho que vou instalar o ubuntu de novo , no outro HD para voltar a ver como anda ele numa máquina real :D
<rodrigao> achei isso mas nao me ajudou
<rodrigao> quero recuperar fotos de um cartao SD
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Daekdroom: ai que tá , nem precisa voltar atrás, só deixar uma opção nas configurações em GUI
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> GUI
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> GUI
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não comando
<rodrigao> por favor alguem pode me orientar?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como é
<Daekdroom> Cesar_Augusto_W7, estão tentando estruturar o launchpad para ele aceitar bugs em outras línguas
<Daekdroom> Ele é incapaz de lidar com várias línguas =/
<Daekdroom> (atualmente, pelo menos)
<rodrigao> Feito isso, já temos o que precisamos para realizar a recuperação dos arquivos. Existem diversas formas de utilizar o foremost, mas a que vamos utilizar neste caso é a seguinte:      $sudo  foremost -i arquivo_de_entrada -o diretorio_de_saída
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois user normal , quer é clicar , eu até mudo normal , dando comando , mas não entendo o porque  de não haver a opção de mudança disto ali , pois não é dificil para mim mudar com os comandos e tal ... mas usuário normal complica
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, ai vai ser bom
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> boa mesmo , pois já deviam estar focando mais nisto também
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> apesar ...sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu não entendo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para mim o que tem que mudar ali no ubuntu é visivel
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e simples
<rodrigao> olha soh..instalei o programa foremost de recuperacao de dados..como digo pra rastrear soh no cartao SD ?
<rodrigao> http://www.iotecnologia.com.br/recuperando-arquivos-deletados-no-linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  ele não tem um leia ou sei lá eu
<wilmerson> Toda a minha preocupação é com os usuarios leigos em linux
<rodrigao> tem mas nao da intrucao clara...
<rodrigao> e ainda mais q eh num SD card
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é só mandar ele procurar no lugar onde estar o cartão
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deve estar no lugar onde fica o pendrive
<rodrigao> se for no windows...vc clica com botao direito e ja vem opçao de scanear com foremost..mas no linux eh diferente
<wilmerson> pois quanto mas difícil ficar, mas dificil sera de difundir o ubuntu
<wilmerson> para os usuarios comuns
<rodrigao> tem q dar um comando dizer arquivo de origem...no caso sd card...e destino..pra onde vai oq for rastreado..nao sei se eh assim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Daekdroom: ai tem mais uma coisa que podia melhorar , tá vendo o rodrigao falar ali
<rodrigao> quero recuperar fotos de um sd card ..isso eh possivel?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto é simples de arrumar , porque não o fazem
<rodrigao> com esse ou outro programa?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> este tipo de coisa que me irrita no ubuntu / linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não entendo porque não tacam os trecos nas GUI's
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: claro que é
<rodrigao> cesar...eles fazem ubuntu pras gente com noçao em informatica..nao pra usuario de windows
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  exato
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> exato
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> exato
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, eles estão tentando consertar isso
<rodrigao> alguem por favor pode me ajudar a recuperar arquivos de um sd card no ubuntu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> opa Daekdroom show :D
<wilmerson> Cesar_Augusto_W7, hoje apareceu um que tava com um problema para instalar o programa da receitanet
<rodrigao> e vao conseguir..eles sempre deixam melhor...continuando leve e seguro...e nao fica travando
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, me parece mais má vontade da RF de fazer um instalador em .deb do que do Ubuntu
<rodrigao> agora pelo amor de deus..alguem pode me dizer se tem como recuperar dados deletados de um sd card no linux ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> wilmerson:  e fora que tem também os degraçados dos desenvolvedores que ferram o linux e fazem o treco direitinho só para windows com o EXE e tal , e no linux  nada de .DEB
<rodrigao> no windows tem o Undelete SD
<rodrigao> mas no linux eu nao sei oq usar e nem como usar
<Daekdroom> Mas o Undelete SD não é um programa do Windows.
<Daekdroom> A culpa de não ter um correspondente no Ubuntu não é necessariamente do Ubuntu
<rodrigao> eh pra windows
<Daekdroom> Mas não é a MS que o mantem.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (21:40:23) Daekdroom: wilmerson, me parece mais má vontade da RF de fazer um instalador em .deb do que do Ubuntu   concerteza , má vontade total , é um absurdo , pois deviam disponibilizar para linux em no minimo um .DEB , pó
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pô
<rodrigao> mas quero pra linux...porq meu netbook tem ubuntu e soh ele tem a entrada pra sd card
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (21:40:44) rodrigao: agora pelo amor de deus..alguem pode me dizer se tem como recuperar dados deletados de um sd card no linux ubuntu
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, mas só por não ter uma alternativa pro ubuntu não quer dizer que é culpa da Canonical
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  o programa este recupera dados ?
<rodrigao> Daekdroom eu sei...eu achei o foremost mas nao consigo usar..ou melhor...nao quero tentar sem ter certeza
<rodrigao> nao to dizendo isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se sim , é só fazer ou melhor mostrar o caminho para o lugar para o qual está o pendrive ou cartão , que dá no mesmo é tudo mesma coisa bem dizer
<rodrigao> to perguntando se alguem sabe de alguma coisa pra recuperar arquivos e funcione como tal
<rodrigao> dei uma opçao mas ninguem falou nada
<rodrigao> achei o FOREMOST pro linux
<rodrigao> sim...o foremost recupera dados...hd...sd....hd externo..
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> um é só ler sobre como recupar , como eu disse antes
<rodrigao> mas eu nao sei como fazer isso pra um SD Card
<rodrigao> mas diz q tem q fazer uma imagem e depois mandar o foremost scanear essa imagem q vc gera
<rodrigao> entao me ajuda cesar
<rodrigao> cmo faço isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como eu disse , é só ler , tu vai ter que mandar mostrar os arquivos do root ou entrar como root usando isto aqui  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8K2qSUBPUs
<rodrigao> tipo no windows eu clico com o botao direito e vejo se a unidade plugada eh e:, f:, g:
<rodrigao> no linux nao aparece isso pra mim
<rodrigao> aparece um nome mesmo
<rodrigao> SD Card
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao: aqui não vai ser tão simples , não é só clicar , tu só tem que se acostumar com isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e é sobre isto que reclamo tanto aqui no canal até
<rodrigao> e vo em propridades e nao diz a letra do drive
<rodrigao> ta nao quero reclamar..senao eles nao ajudam
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  ubuntu != windows
<rodrigao> quero ajuda..rs
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, aqui não é uma letra
<Daekdroom> É um caminho, como se fosse uma pasta qualquer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> exato
<rodrigao> ta entao me ajuda pelo amor de deus daekdroom
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehe
<rodrigao> aqui eh o link...q eu achei passo a passo
<rodrigao> como eu faço
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  tu leu tudo ali e tentou fazer ?
<rodrigao> como eu posso fazer
<rodrigao> http://www.iotecnologia.com.br/recuperando-arquivos-deletados-no-linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu leu ali , tu vai ter que clocar o cartão para evitar sobreecrever os dados
<rodrigao> exemplo... sudo foremost -t jpg -i lugar onde vai salvar
<rodrigao> acho q seria isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  não , calma
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> primeiro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem que fazer a imagem como ele mesmo diz
<rodrigao> como clono o cartao..tem 4gb
<rodrigao> pow cesar...valew
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tá ali explicando
<rodrigao> como eu faço isso no ubuntu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tá ali explicando ,vai ter que usar o terminal , :(
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas é simples
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só parece complicado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tudo no ubuntu ou linux só parece complicado
<_Deko_afk> boa noite estou querendo ouvir uma web radio mais nao consigo por causa do plugin para mms
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não é complicado , só é chato
<_Deko_afk> é coisa da microsoft alguem pode me ajdua
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> _Deko_afk: instalou os trecos necessários para isto , procurou no google como , na central de programa ali tem algo para isto parece
<rodrigao> cesar eu nao sei coo dizer pra clonar o sd
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> _Deko_afk:  passa o site , pra que assim o pessoal possa testar no pc's deles e ver se funciona e te passar uma possivel solução
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  tem achar onde está ele ali , deve ser
<_Deko_afk> www.jovenpan.com.br
<_Deko_afk> cidade de joinville seleciona
<rodrigao>  sudo dcfldd if=/dev/sda6(cartao SD) of=‘/media/My Passport/Nícholas/Arquivos.raw’ (lugar pra salvar a clonagem do SD)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  aham
<rodrigao> como vejo qual eh o caminho do meu SD card?
<rodrigao> pra poder substituir pela formula?
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, abre ele no nautilus que mostra o caminho na barra de endereço.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> exato rodrigao faça isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que o Daekdroom falou
<Daekdroom> apertando Crtl+L aparece ele exatamente como você tem que copiar e colar
<Monarquista> rodrigao: vai lá no seu computador e aperta Crtl+l e vc sabera! :)
<rodrigao>  sudo dcfldd if=d:(cartao SD) of=‘/meusdocumentos/imagens/Arquivos.raw’ (lugar pra salvar a clonagem do SD)
<rodrigao> aonde aperto crtl L?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts uahuehae
<Monarquista> no seu computador...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kk
<Daekdroom> Abre o Cartão SD no Nautilus (o navegador de arquivos)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> coloca o cartão no pc
<Daekdroom> Aperta CRTL+L que aparece o caminho dele na barra de endereços
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele deve abrir uma janela , senão entre nele ai
<Monarquista> rodrigao: vai em "computador" e faz a combinção das teclas Ctrl+L...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dai é só aperta o CRTL+L dentro do cartão que vai mostrar o caminho onde ele está montando no ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> por isto eu disse , tem que ler rodrigao
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, ele precisa abrir o Cartão SD primeiro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ainda mais no linux
<rodrigao> apareceu assim abri o SD e dei ctrl L e apareceu isso /media/36C3-5E9E
<Daekdroom> Exatamente
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> este é o caminho
<Daekdroom> fica isso sudo dcfldd if=d:/media/36C3-5E9E of=‘/meusdocumentos/imagens/Arquivos.raw’
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: vc quiz dizer montar né...?! :p
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, ele monta automaticamente quando coloca, geralmente ;)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sudo dcfldd if=/media/36C3-5E9E of=‘/media/My Passport/Nícholas/Arquivos.raw’
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> d: ?
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: então não tem necessidade de estar dentro pra saber aonde ele está se tá montado... :)
<Daekdroom> Cesar_Augusto_W7, opa
<rodrigao> ta entao fica sudo dcfldd if=/media/36C3-5E9E of=/home/linus/Documentos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkk d: auehauhea
<rodrigao> sera q ta certo
<rodrigao> ???
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tá
<rodrigao> ta entao fica sudo dcfldd if=/media/36C3-5E9E of=/home/linus/Documentos
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, precisa, oras, se ele montou automaticamente, ele não disse pro usuário onde está
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, é isso mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se quer ter certeza abre o google e leia sobre o que o comando ali faz
<rodrigao> isso vai clonar o sd card e jogar nos documentos?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu faria isto
<rodrigao> e vai salvar o arquivo em q extensao?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim , jogar uma imagem do cartão inteiro
<rodrigao> essa imagem vai ser oq?
<rodrigao> iso?
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: presta atenção no que eu escrevi rapaz, se o periferico se encontra devidamente montado, não tem necessidade de se estar dentro dele pra saber aonde ele se encotra...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> a extensão não importa , meu tu nem leu o texto , leia o texto do cara lá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> todo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, não existe a necessidade, mas é uma forma de saber.
<rodrigao> ta pode me explicar por favor
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: mas o que eu falei é que não precisa, valeu...?! ;)
<rodrigao> quero dar o comando pra ver se funciona
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, então é só falar um jeito mais simples, oras
<rodrigao> ta oq eu faço
<rodrigao> ?
<rodrigao> vcs podem parar de brigar e me ajudar
<AndroUser> Oi
<rodrigao> oi AndroUser
<rodrigao> ta entao fica sudo dcfldd if=/media/36C3-5E9E of=/home/linus/Documentos ta faço assim ou nao?
<AndroUser> Oo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  leia o texto , está tudo explicado lá
<AndroUser> Alquem aqui com android
<AndroUser> ?
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: oq ue eu faço é suṕer simples, vou em "Computador" depois de ter certeza que o periferico se encontra montado e lá (em "Computador") eu faço Ctrl+L e pronto, sei exatamente aonde ele se encontra, super simples e indolor! :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mó barbada , se tu não se acostumar a ler quando tiver problemas é melhor usar windows , pois vai ser bem complicado para ti usar o ubuntu
<AndroUser> Casa
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, quando eu aperto CRTL+L em "Computador", só aparece computer:/// na bara
<rodrigao> ta eu li..o cara salva em raw...q eu nem sei oq eh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  tá tudo ali , tem até mostrando como procurar os trecos como tu queria ,sem precisar fazer este processo , vou até salvar isto ,pois não conhecia , valeu ai rodrigao :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> procura sobre o que é RAW simples
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é assim que eu faço
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: corretissimo, me desculpe rapaz! ^^
<rodrigao> eu nao sei onde tao lendo tudo isso
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, a extensão não faz diferença
<rodrigao> poxa...soh quero ajuda pra fazer
<Daekdroom> Está no próprio texto no qual você pegou o comando
<rodrigao> mas no link q eu colei nao ta assim explicadinho..obvio
<Daekdroom> .raw é só para distinguir
<rodrigao> ta entao me diz...se nao faz diferenca q extensao eu uso
<rodrigao> entendi
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rodrigao:  a extensão nos sistemas linux , tanto faz
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele não dá bola para isto
<rodrigao> ta mas lembrando q o foremost nao da suporte a qualquer extensao
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para qualquer arquivo dentro do linux , não importa a extensão bem dizer
<rodrigao> ta vo tentar e digo oq aconteceu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> já salvei o texto , muito massa :D
<wilmerson> votei
<rodrigao> nao deu
<wilmerson> depois da internet cair
<wilmerson> perdi muita coisa
<rodrigao> aparecesse assim dcfldd:/media/36C3-5E9E: Is a directory  0+0 records in 0+0 records out
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usou o sudo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usou o comando direito
<rodrigao> claro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<rodrigao> usei sudo dcfldd if=/media/36C3-5E9E of=/home/linus/Documentos/arquivos.raw
<Monarquista> wilmerson: tirei um print screen pra ti agora aqui... http://imagebin.org/141380 É o meu atual Desktop! :)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não é assim
<rodrigao> ta entao tu pode me eplicar como eh por favor
<Daekdroom> Usando esse comando, ele só serve para copiar arquivos, não copia diretórios inteiros
<Daekdroom> Eu testei aqui agora
<rodrigao> ta eu expliquei ..quero recuperar arquivo do meu sd
<rodrigao> como eu clono o SD Card e depois rastreio com o foremost???
<rodrigao> fiz como disseram...fui nas unidades e dei ctrl L..e deu o caminho
<Monarquista> wilmerson: e ai, o que vc achou...?!
<wilmerson> vou ver agora
<wilmerson> Monarquista
<Monarquista> wilmerson: ?
<wilmerson> esse é do novo ubuntu
<rodrigao> ficou legal o print
<Monarquista> wilmerson: rsrrsr... Não!
<Monarquista> wilmerson: É o meu Ubuntu 10.10
<rodrigao> oq ta errado no comando ?
<rodrigao> usei sudo dcfldd if=/media/36C3-5E9E of=/home/linus/Documentos/arquivos.raw
<wilmerson> Monarquista, a pessoa com net lenta eu ruim mesmo
<wilmerson> ainda esta abrindo
<wilmerson> vixe maria
<wilmerson> fazia tanto tempo que eu não sabia o que era isso
<wilmerson> Monarquista, gostei
<Monarquista> wilmerson: :)
<wilmerson> do tema
<wilmerson> ficou legal
<Monarquista> wilmerson: vou passar a receita!
<PeDor> boa noite, tenho um lamp instalado para poder testar o wordpress, contudo não consigo gravar nada no diretorio /var/www/blog, como eu faço para modificar as permissões deste diretório? e é seguro fazer isso?
<Daekdroom> O ubuntu 11.04 tá parecendo assim: http://imagebin.org/141381
<wilmerson> eu já tentei fazer isso, mas acabei tendo que formatar
<wilmerson> rs
<Daekdroom> Com a diferença que a barra lateral no meu é fixa e por padrão ela se esconde.
<wilmerson> PeDor, chmod
<PeDor> wilmerson, eu consigo fazer o comando para todas as subpastas? é seguro?
<wilmerson> é so pra testar mesmo?
<wilmerson> PeDor, ou vai fazer um server e colocar ele no pc
<wilmerson> Monarquista, ficou bem legal
<PeDor> wilmerson, só para teste, tenho que mudar o tema do wordpress, dai instalei o lamp para testar novos temas
<Monarquista> wilmerson:  Theme: Dust Send+Emerald Theme 11468-euh-dusted-031+Docky+Cairo Clock+wallpaper a gosto do fregues! :D
<AndroUser> Poi
<wilmerson> PeDor, então não
<wilmerson> no problem
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: notbook que vc tem ou Desktop...?!
<PeDor> wilmerson, blz, vlw
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, desktop
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: qual o seu sistema atual ai...?!
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, sistema atual?
<Daekdroom> hardware?
<Monarquista> não..
<Monarquista> sistema operacional...
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3
<Monarquista> ah sim...
<Monarquista> ^^
<wilmerson> PeDor, eu também já testei ele com esse comando chmod -R 777 "e a pasta onde esta o arquivo"
<Monarquista> wilmerson: faltou dizer que a transparencia é do Compiz e o IRC que to usando ali é o Pidgin com o efeito de negativo do Compiz! :D
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, ficou diferente
<Daekdroom> O maior problema por enquanto é que a barra lateral não customiza junto com o tema
<Daekdroom> Só o painel
<Daekdroom> Mas já existe um bug no launchpad a cerca disso.
<wilmerson> hum
<rodrigao> nao to conseguindo...diz q a /media/36C3-5E9E
<wilmerson> pelo que eu estou vendo vai melhorar um pouco mais
<rodrigao> eh um diretorio
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: é por iso que não gosto do unity da canonical, prefiro o GNOME 3! ;)
<Monarquista> *isso...
<rodrigao> seria mais facil s fosse... colocar SD card e slvar em meus documentos como arquivo.raw
<rodrigao> pronto..
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, o GNOME-Shell também não tem customização, pelo que eu vi
<rodrigao> rs
<Daekdroom> Aliás, os próprios desenvolvedores dizem na página do projeto que ele prefere melhor usabilidade a customização.
<Monarquista> não sei disso ai não, mas se é verdade pode ter certeza qie é temporario! ;)
<rodrigao> diz q eh um diretorio...e oq tem isso..porq nao consegue clonar o SD Card?
<Monarquista> *que...
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, certeza?
<Monarquista> absoluta1
<Monarquista> !
<Daekdroom> "[...]GNOME Shell provides a more limited set of customisation options than are provided by the GNOME 2 desktop."
<Daekdroom> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Design/FAQ
<Monarquista> o GNOME sempre foi muito flexivel! Faz parte de sua natureza! :)
<rodrigao> Daekdroom vc consegue me ajudar?
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, eu tentei achar o parâmetro de copiar diretório aqui e não consegui
<Monarquista> outra coisa a GNOME 3 não usa docky como o tal unity! ;)
<Daekdroom> docky?
<rodrigao> Daekdroom fala minha lingua..oq isso quer dizer
<Daekdroom> docky o programa ou docky?
<Monarquista> dock, desculpe...
<rodrigao> o linux nao consegue fazer isso..
<rodrigao> ?
<wilmerson> rodrigao, você quer copiar que media
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, quer dizer que eu não tenho a menor ideia de como fazer copiar o cartão inteiro.
<wilmerson> ?
<Daekdroom> Mas isso não quer dizer que não tenha como
<rodrigao> wilmerson SD CARD
<rodrigao> quero clonar..pra depois scanear e recuperar fotos
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, o dock não aparece o tempo todo
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, eu que preferi assim
<PeDor> wilmerson, e tem como fazer esse comando para as subpastas tb? ou tem que ser um por um?
<Monarquista> Daekdroom:  não importa, fico com o o GNOME 3 do que o fork unity not/net book remix, não foi feito pra mim não...
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, mas você já usou os dois?
<Daekdroom> Já comparou?
<wilmerson> PeDor, chmod -R
<wilmerson> rodrigao, o comando que eu uso é: cp
<PeDor> wilmerson, hm, entendi... obrigado
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, ele precisa de fazer uma imagem para recuperar arquivos. o cp não copia arquivos danificados/deletados
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: já li bastante e não vou usar versão net/not book nunca, não gosto de not/net book e não gosto do net book remix... Prefiro o original, GNOME 3! ;)
<wilmerson> CP 'arquivo que deseja copiar' 'pasta de destino'
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, o unity não é só netbook
<rodrigao> wilmerson esse cp faz um espelho da unidade copiada?
<wilmerson> rodrigao, então você esta querendo recuperar o arquivo antes de copiar para outra pasta
<rodrigao> isso vai dar certo?
<rodrigao> vo explicar...o cartao esta vazio..porq tudo q tinha foi deletado
<rodrigao> quero recuperar oq tem dentro dele
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: não é nada pessoal, torço pra o sucesso dessa nova empreitada que se lançará no novo ubuntu 11, mas pra mim não, fico fora... Quem sabe num Linux Mint 11 ou lá pra o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS! ;)
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, o Linux Mint usará gnome clássico por enquanto ;)
<rodrigao> segundo esse usuario linux...tem duas ferramentas...dcflldd pra criar o clone da unidade (hd, sd card) e o foremost pra recuperar o arquivo perdido ...deletado...enfim
<rodrigao> mas ao fazer a frmula..diz q eh um diretorio
<rodrigao> e nao cria o clone
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: por isso fico com ele no lugar do ubuntu 11 se decidir usar! :D
<wilmerson> rodrigao, mas você já usou o foremost para recuperar os arquivos
<Monarquista> wilmerson: deixei a barra do thema Dust Send transparente também! :P
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, o foremost só roda por cima de uma imagem
<wilmerson> hum
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, então dcflldd não criou a imagem, para que assim o foremost possa recuperar
<Monarquista> wilmerson: o wallpaper tem um simbolismo bem bacana, são as duas forças mais proeminetes do sistema operacional Open Source: GNU (Instituição)+ Linux (Kernel)! :D
<wilmerson> Monarquista, depois que eu voltar para net rapida eu vou instalar
<wilmerson> para ficar parecido
<Monarquista> wilmerson: instalar o que...?!
<wilmerson> o tema
<wilmerson> mas o programa
<Monarquista> wilmerson: não é um tema unico, sãi "misturas"... ^^
<Monarquista> *são...
<rodrigao> ja uma vez...mas nao consegui abrir as fotos...soh conseguia vizualizar
<wilmerson> compiz
<Monarquista> wilmerson: vou lhe passar os links...
<rodrigao> talvez porq eu nao tinha clonado a unidade
<Monarquista> compiz vc já tem eu pressumo...
<rodrigao> fiz direto em cima do hd em uso
<Monarquista> *presumo...
<Monarquista> wilmerson: o seu ubuntu já vem de fabrica: Compiz, e Thema Dust Send!
<wilmerson> no
<wilmerson> eu tinha na outra versão
<rodrigao> queria q fosse um programinha e nao modo texto..
<wilmerson> mas depois que eu formatei para essa
<wilmerson> esta limpo
<Monarquista> wilmerson: vc tem o efeito do Compiz ativo...?!
<rodrigao> oq complica eh modo texto...poderia ser assim...anexa oq quer clonar e acha a pasta onde quer salvar
<rodrigao> mas acho q a duvida esta em boas maos agora
<wilmerson> Monarquista, so os efeitos visuais
<Monarquista> wilmerson: tem os efeitos do Compiz ativados nele já...?!
<Monarquista> beleza..
<wilmerson> tem nada
<wilmerson> para ter eu tenho que instalar o compiz
<Monarquista> wilmerson: o ubuntu já vem com o compiz rapaz..
<Monarquista> tem que ver se tá ativado ai...
<wilmerson> vou ver depois
<wilmerson> deixa eu ver se consigo ajuda o rodrigao
<Monarquista> wilmerson: vc tem VGA...?!
<Monarquista> wilmerson: beleza...
<rodrigao> por favor wilmerson
<rodrigao> to no pvt pra nao incomodar no canal
<seguranx> boa noite
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, tentei outras duas ferramentas de criar imagem e também só consegui com arquivos avulsos
<seguranx> alguem pode me ajudar com minha placa de captura de tv
<seguranx> ENLTV-FM3
<rodrigao> to tentando um tal de testdisk
<rodrigao> vamos ver oq da
<rodrigao> e ja falo pra vcs
<rodrigao> ta instalando o testdisk
<seguranx> eu instalei o tvtime
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, wilmerson, descobri o problema
<Daekdroom> no #ubuntu me disseram que não pode ser o ponto de montagem, e sim o dispositivo
<seguranx> se alguem puder me ajudar com a placa de captura de tv agradeço
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, o comando mount diz qual é o dispositivo e o ponto de montagem de tudo que está montado no sistema
<Daekdroom> Você procura a linha que tem /media/36C3-5E9E no meio e copia o caminho que está no início da linha
<wilmerson> seguranx, tais tentando instalar?
<seguranx> sim
<seguranx> eu instalei o tv time
<wilmerson> seguranx, ENLTV-FM3 essa é a referencia
<wilmerson> ela é o que
<seguranx> sim esta mesma
<wilmerson> interna
<wilmerson> ou externa
<seguranx> interna
<rodrigao> daekdroom..acho q vo conseguir com um ferramenta...q me passaram...instalei o testdisk..e to usando o photorec
<wilmerson> qual marca?
<rodrigao> vamos ver oq da
<seguranx> encore
<wilmerson> rodrigao, foi isso que iria sugerir, o photorec
<wilmerson> mas pelo jeito ja tem
<rodrigao> ta rodando ....139 arquivos recuperados ate agora e dois videos...MOV
<wilmerson> rodrigao, que coisa boa
<rodrigao> eu q o diga
<omelete> qual app?
<wilmerson> seguranx, estou pesquisando o seu driver
<seguranx> ok
<rodrigao> oq eh uma pasta com cadeado?
<seguranx> obrigado
<rodrigao> porq o sistema cria uma pasta com cadeado?
<Daekdroom> rodrigao, você usou sudo antes do comando
<Daekdroom> Precisa de privilégios de administrador para editar a pasta.
<rodrigao> e depois como eu entro na pasta e copio oq ta la pra dentro de uma pasta normal?
<wilmerson> seguranx, executa o comando lspci
<wilmerson> linha de comando
<wilmerson> para ver a referencia e se reconhece a sua placa
<seguranx> ok
<wilmerson> seguranx, acho que deve aparecer algo assim
<wilmerson> 05:04.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<sharch> Baseado no uptime do sistema, meu e-pênis mede 68.0cm. 8====================================================================D ~° ~° ~° ~° ~° ~°
<seguranx> estou procurando
<seguranx>  Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<seguranx> este ai
<seguranx>  Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<Daekdroom> Eu já tive um PC com uma placa de TV dessas.
<Daekdroom> É uma dor de cabeça pra configurar porque e sincronizar o áudio..
<seguranx> é
<wilmerson> seguranx, já tens um programa
<wilmerson> exemplo
<wilmerson> tvtime
<seguranx> si
<seguranx> sim
<seguranx> este mesmo
<wilmerson> sudo rmmod  saa7134
<seguranx> ok
<seguranx> sudo rmmod  saa7134
<wilmerson> sudo rmmod saa7134
<wilmerson> isso mesmo
<seguranx> ERROR: Module saa7134 is in use by saa7134_alsa
<seguranx> apareceu isso
<wilmerson> então já está instalado
<wilmerson> executa o TVtime
<seguranx> eu abro o programa tvtime ele fecha
<seguranx> sera que tem que reiniciar o linux
<wilmerson> ou so falta configurar ele
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, para dar rmmod no ssa7134 precisa dar rmmod no saa7134_alsa antes
<seguranx> então o que digito
<seguranx> rmmod  saa7134_alsa
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, sudo modprobe -r saa7134_alsa, entao seria isso?
<wilmerson> sudo modprobe -r saa7134_alsa
<wilmerson> e depois o sudo modprobe -r saa7134
<seguranx> cara agora deu isso
<seguranx> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134, it will be ignored in a future release.
<seguranx> acho que tem que configurar saa7134
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, tens ideia agora?
<wilmerson> eu tava seguindo um tutorial por aqui
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, eu mexi nisso há muito tempo
<Daekdroom> Eu não sei o que mudou.
<seguranx> é complicado rss
<wilmerson> sudo rmmod  saa7134_alsa
<seguranx> não tem como achar este texto no etc
<seguranx> vou fazer denovo
<seguranx> cara diz que esta em uso isso
<seguranx> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<Monarquista> wilmerson: também gosto de tematicos escuros... http://imagebin.org/140119
<wilmerson> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<wilmerson> seguranx, para editar
<seguranx> ok
<wilmerson> ou o local do arquivo que deseja editar
<seguranx> abriu o saa7134
<seguranx> só edtar
<seguranx> la esta assim
<seguranx> options saa7134 card=107 tuner=0
<seguranx> deve estar errado
<wilmerson> sudo modprobe  saa7134 card=107 tuner=0
<wilmerson> era uns do comando que tinha no tutorial
<seguranx> sera que apago
<wilmerson> seguranx, acho que encontrei ago que vai lhe ajudar
<wilmerson> a resolver isso
<wilmerson> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/92224
<seguranx> vou entrar la
<wilmerson> depois me diz se conseguiu
<wilmerson> por esse tutorial
<seguranx> vou seguir os passos obrigado
<wilmerson> rodrigao, e ai conseguiu?
<wilmerson> rodrigao, resolver pelo menos esse problema
<wilmerson> seguranx, espero que com esse tutorial de certo
<wilmerson> caso não consiga
<wilmerson> me avise para continuar pesquisando
<wilmerson> Monarquista, o outro era melhor
<wilmerson> rs
<Monarquista> wilmerson: gosto dos dois, nem mais, nem menos! ;)
<wilmerson> Vou indo nessa. Boa noite a todos!
<Monarquista> BOa noite.
<wilmerson> espero ter ajudado de alguma maneira
<wilmerson> Bom carnaval
<wilmerson> nem fui para o Galo da Madrugada :(
<wilmerson> deixa pra proxima
<wilmerson> seguranx, outro tutorial a disposição caso esse não de certo
<wilmerson> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5777157/Sintonizadora-K-World-PCI-TV-PVR-TV-7134SE-en-Linux.html
<wilmerson> fuiiiiiiiii
<virtu> oi
<junixbr> http://gnome3.org gosto do gnome-shell
<virtu> bom dia
<alanteixeira> dia
<virtu> alguem sabe como eu posso baixar todas as musicas deste site http://www.vkgoeswild.com/?section=mp3&songs=1
<virtu> ?
<Rocha80> Boma dia pessoas
<Rocha80> Bom dia pessoas
<Rocha80> No site do youtube, so consigo ver os videos com a tela rosa
<Rocha80> alguem ja passou por isso e conseguiu resolver
<Rocha80> no caso a pelicula fica rosa
<Um_cara_Qualquer> galera, alguem sabe algum programa q desliga o computador a hora q eu quiser?
<khyron_> bom dia
<khyron_> alguem sabe como posso fazer para baixar videos do youtube no linux?
<khyron_> eu uso linux mint 10
<khyron_> ola
<khyron_> alguem poderia me ajuda?/
<marcelobernard>  khyron_: acompanhe  essas dicas : http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Videos-nao-estao-mais-na-pasta-tmp
<Monarquista> khyron_: bom dia. Qual o seu browser...?!
<AndroUser> Oi
<flayke> Oi
<flayke> Oi
<khyron_> oi
<khyron_> uso firefox
<flayke> Android op
<flayke> Use
<khyron_> firefox 3.6
<khyron_> nao estou conseguindo salvar os videos do ytb
<Monarquista> khyron_: é só buferizar todo o video e ir lá na pasta temp do browser e pega-lo pra vc!
<khyron_> vixxi
<Monarquista> khyron_: vc ainda poderá renomear sua extensão. :)
<flayke> Conecto aqui pelo celular
<khyron_> vo tenta faze isso
<khyron_> mas so cabaço dmais em linux
<Monarquista> khyron_: eu já fiz, deu certinho! :D
<Monarquista> khyron_: http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=979
<khyron_> putz
<khyron_> e verdade eu achei aqui
<khyron_> home/usuario/.mozilla/firefox/850h0kat.default/Cache
<khyron_> tem os videos q eu vi no tube
<khyron_> beleza ...vlw mesmo
 * mwallacesd is away: Out
<FernandoBasso> :/
<Guest9607615> o/
<Guest9607615> .eu
<virtu> e ae
<jaypur> heeey
<jaypur> quem está on line
<jaypur> Giverny: heeey tai???
<jaypur> algm ai manja de php???
<barna> jaypur, eu to aki!
<jaypur> barna: falai, vc entende algo de php???
<barna> blz?
<barna> manjo não kra!
<jaypur> tranquilo soh na tranquilidade aki
<jaypur> ahaha
<jaypur> po
<jaypur> tenho um formulario aqui
<jaypur> queria que ele aceitasse palavras com aceito
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> php é grego p/ mim!
<jaypur> pra mim ta quase isso
<jaypur> ahaha
<barna> hehehehehehehe
 * peregrinator_six barna: tá acordado a uma hora dessa...!? 0o
<jaypur> algm aki manja de php?
<jaypur> ??
<jaypur> to on line
<jaypur> wbe
<jaypur> web
<jaypur> que porcaria
<virtu> acabei de ver TRON
<virtu> Legacy
<virtu> 0o
<jaypur> virtu: ruinzao
<virtu> achei massa
<Giverny> jaypur,
<Giverny> digaae parça
<Giverny> virtu, tron é baseado em linux
<Giverny> ehauh
<Giverny> jogos de linux
<Giverny> ?!
<Cesar_VM> alguém ai sabe de algum programa bom tipo ares para baixar musica no ubuntu 10.04 ou qualquer outro
<Cesar_VM> ?
<Giverny> tem vários
<Giverny> limewire
<Giverny> etc
<Giverny> Qtella
<Cesar_VM> hum
<Cesar_VM> Giverny: para o ubuntu tem limewire
<Cesar_VM> hum
<Giverny> bittorrent
<Giverny> azereus
<Giverny> sei lá o vuze
<Giverny> frostwire
<Giverny> amule
<Giverny> ...
<virtu> Giverny: sim... cara deu um kill -9 na tela do cachorro
<Giverny> virtu, lol é muito doido mesmo tron
<virtu> é incompreensível pensar em que uma imagem ande pelas ruas
<virtu> a mulher la
<virtu> ISO
<jaypur> Giverny: tai??? to no webchat
<jaypur> preciso mt de aajuda aki
<jaypur> jah to manjando +- do php
<jaypur> so falta descobrir uma UNICA coisa pra fechar tudo
<jaypur> !!!!
<jaypur> Giverny:
<Giverny> tou
<Giverny> jaypur, fala
<jaypur> Giverny: eu to fazeno um formulario
<Giverny> iae
<jaypur> Giverny: ai ele valida se as infos estao corretas
<Giverny> get post ou request?
<jaypur> Giverny: email ta ok e tal... mas ai nome, ele nao aceita nomes com acentos
<jaypur> da como erro
<jaypur> Giverny: vc tem msn face ou algo assim fica mais facil de falar
<Giverny> tenho os dois
<Giverny> pera
<MarteX> usa teamspeak q eh melhor rapa
<rogerio> Boa noite pessoal baixei um jogo de ps1 e veio dois arquivos um cue e outro bin como faço para gravar em uma midia de cd?
<ZNC> Heil
<marcos> pessoal  como alguem sabe  como  deleta  contatos  no  amsn  sem deixar  nenhum rastro  do  contato?
<marcos>  pessoal  como alguem sabe  como  deleta  contatos  no  amsn  sem deixar  nenhum rastro  do  contato?
<marcos> alguem  pode  me  ajudar  ae?
<Kayowa> boa noite pessoal
<Kayowa> já lançaram o gnome 3.0?
<Kayowa> nao
<Kayowa> rs
<Kayowa> achei no google
<marcos> alguem aiw
<Kayowa> opa
<Kayowa> marcos, diga
<marcos> kayowa:  vc  entende de  amsn?
<Kayowa> marcos, o que acontece?
<marcos> quero  excluir  contatos e  nao  deixar  nenhum  rastro
<Kayowa> exclui e depois exclui o email que fica para contato
<Kayowa> ai ja era
<marcos> pois  excluo,  salvo  e  depois  aparece  tudo de  novo
<Kayowa> deixa eu entrar no msn aqui
<marcos> eh no amsn  e  nao  no msn
<Kayowa> ok amsn
<marcos> vai la  em   privacidade fica  todos  seus  contatos  la
<Kayowa> aqui funcionou normalmente
<Kayowa> vc exclui o contato e depois exclui o nome que fica relacionado a um envelope
<Kayowa> ?
<marcos> eu  sei
<marcos> entra  la   em  preferencias e   depois  vai  em privacidade
<marcos> ai  vc  vai ver  seus  contatos
<Kayowa> sei ali fica mesmo
<Kayowa> até no messenger do windows
<marcos> entao  quero  excluir  dali  tbm
<Kayowa> observe que nem do windows é possivel
<REDELIXO> :)
<REDELIXO> vc so pode apagar se o outro contato apagar tambem
<REDELIXO> :-D
<Kayowa> o amsn tem outros problemas por nao ter acesso com a mesma eficiencia que nas atualizaçoes de protocolo do msn
<Kayowa> que a m$ disponibiliza no seu
<REDELIXO> pode tentar no meu email, clica com botao direito e veja
<REDELIXO> excluir
<REDELIXO> :D
 * REDELIXO Ja excluiu :-D
<Kayowa> REDELIXO, o que ta achando do ubuntu abandonar o gnome?
<REDELIXO> archlinux+kde, :D
<REDELIXO> mas ubuntu é  o queridinho :D
<Kayowa> cara to com o archbang
<marcos> no   msn  nao  aparece
<Kayowa> em uma maquininha reserva
<marcos> so  no amsn
<Kayowa> gostei muito apesar de ele nao montar o pendrive
<Kayowa> o pacman -S rs
<REDELIXO> fdisk -l mount /.... /media/...
<Kayowa> REDELIXO, pq rede lixo?
<REDELIXO> mas canal apenas ubuntu :D
<REDELIXO> apenas um nick :D
<marcos> patricia  vc  nao pode  me  ajudar
<REDELIXO> nao :D
<REDELIXO> mas ja falei ne :/
<marcos> pois  eh
<REDELIXO> <REDELIXO> vc so pode apagar se o outro contato apagar tambem
<marcos> acho  q  nao
<marcos> no  msn  do  windows  nao tem  nenhum  rastro
<REDELIXO> faça o teste :D
<Kayowa> REDELIXO, gostei muito do Arch bang mais estou com problemas para instalar ele em dual boot
<marcos> patricia  vc  nao pode  falar  comigo
<REDELIXO> odeio pvt :'<marcos> vc  me  excluiu  do seu  msn?':, sem muito falatorio, apaguei sim e com razões, :-).
<REDELIXO> tchau ne marcos?
<marcos> REDELIXO: queria  entender  quais  razoes
<marcos> REDELIXO: eu nao  tenho  nenhuma  razao  pra  te  excluir
<xGrind> firefox 4 vem ae \o
<REDELIXO> da um tempo marcos tchau,
<marmadeoli> uma coisa que eu não entendi ainda... a versão 10.04 é LTS. Quando sair a 11.04, uma vez que as versões LTS são de maior duração de suporte, as novidades do 11.04 serão atualizadas na 10.04 ou terei que fazer outra instalação mesmo?
<FernandoBasso> marmadeoli: As novidades serão atulizdas.
<marmadeoli> FernandoBasso: tipo, o unity, o python 2.7... serão instalados?
<marmadeoli> ou não seria suportado ainda
<marmadeoli> (isso por padrão)
<marcos> marmodeoli: sera  instalado  o mais  atual  eh  claro
<marmadeoli> Pergunto por que tenho duas maquinas (desktop e um laptop) respectivamente com 10.10 e 10.04 e vejo algumas pequenas diferenças entre as duas
<FernandoBasso> marmadeoli: Se o 10.04 tem o gnome, não sei se um update substituiria o gnome pelo unity. Acho que não. Acho que terá que instaler o unity você mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Coisa simples, by the way.
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, o unity não fará parte da versão LTS 10.04
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: então teria que reinstalar o sistema para telo!!!
<marmadeoli> hummmm
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, podes atualizar, mas qual o movito de usar versão LTS? Se for uma máquina de produção, é indicado manter a versão 10.04
<marmadeoli> meus arquivos estão numa /home separada, mas quanto as configurações de algumas aplicações, como se dá a migração?
<marmadeoli> na verdade são maquinas de usuário doméstico
<marmadeoli> as duas
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, então é só atualizar com o comando update-manager -d
<marmadeoli> o laptop comprei agora e vou usar para o trabalho também, tipo, dar aulas com ele - no trabalho tudo rada com linux (linux educacional que por sinal ainda é uma versão bem antiga)
<marmadeoli> usava o ubuntu somente para estudo, mas agora estou adontando-o fulltime
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, que jóia, qual o linux educacional que usas? já usou o edubuntu?
<marmadeoli> uma vez que o laptop veio totalmente compatível (hardware for linux)
<marmadeoli> eu não uso o linux educacional, a escola que trabalho usa
<marmadeoli> eu uso o ubuntu normal mesmo
<marmadeoli> e pelo que vi não é o edubuntu, apesar de parecido com ele (linux debian like)
<marmadeoli> e nomeado mesmo de linux educacional. É usado em todas as escolas do Ceará e na Universidade Federal do Ceará também
<marmadeoli> preciso ver com certeza mas parece ser baseado no ubuntu 6 ou 7
<Andre_Gondim> legal, é colégio público marmadeoli ?
<marmadeoli> sim
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, como é a visão dos alunos em relação ao linux?
<marmadeoli> sou professor de geografia da rede estadual
<Ricardo__> tem como por o wine 1.2 no debian? ou so com repositorios Sid?
<Andre_Gondim> Ricardo__, #debian-br
<Ricardo__> bah andre la os caras ja sao autodidatas nem te responde nada é dose
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: temos alguns problemas simples no uso. Eles não estão acostumados a usar as ferramentas do linux e às vezes temos problemas do tipo: eles fazem uma apresentação do powerpoint e salvam como arquivo do office2007 ou 2010 que não abre no broffice
<Andre_Gondim> Ricardo__, é que o sistema de repositório ubuntu e debian é um pouco diferente
<marmadeoli> precisamos ensiná-los a gravar no formato compatível
<Ricardo__> pois é
<Ricardo__> eu vi q na estavel nao da
<Ricardo__> so ate wine 1.0.4.2
<Ricardo__> no debian
<Ricardo__> no ubuntu ja da pra usar ate o 1.3
<Andre_Gondim> Ricardo__, no ubuntu não temos esse lance de stable/unstable/testing
<Ricardo__> ponto positivo pro ubuntu nisso
<Ricardo__> pq o wine mais antigo ta rodando nad aaki
<Ricardo__> e no ubuntu rolava tudo é a vida
<Ricardo__> sao escolhas
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: mas no fundo a gurizada gosta mesmo é de entrar no msn e no facebook e nisso eles não vêem diferença. Acho que nem percebem que sistema é... acham que o sistema é o firefox. KKKKKK
<Andre_Gondim> Ricardo__, pois é, por isso fica difícil lhe ajudar tendo algo que não faz parte do ubuntu, usamos ppa no debian não
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, heheheh, é verdade
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> ppa nao tem ne tentei usar no debian e nao rola
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<FernandoBasso> O debian tem todo o seu valor. Mas usar debian stable como desktop é meio chato.
<marmadeoli> nosso responsável pelo laboratório tenta passar umas dicas para eles. Aí eles findam aprendendo legal
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, bem legal saber esse retorno do Ubuntu :D
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim: as pessoas com o tempo se acostumam. Meus colegas de faculdade (outro curso que faço) já têm as manhas, mesmo que usem outro sistema em casa. Acho essencial os órgãos públicos usarem software livre
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, entra no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marmadeoli> Acho que o único problema mesmo é o material sucateado. Monitores CRT, internet de 1mb para mais de 40 computadores
<Cesar_VM> Giverny: muito obrigado pelas dicas viu , esqueci de te agradecer , vou dar uma olhada nos programas que tu me indicastes  :D :D :D
<Cesar_VM> ;-)
<Giverny> Cesar_VM, nada
<Cesar_VM> eu que agradeço , pois sei que é complicado ficar respondendo umas dúvidas muitas vezes tri banais para quem está usando mais o sistema :D
<Cesar_VM> agora estou montando um tutorial aqui de como inverter o fechar e minimizar e diabo a quatro no ubuntu 10.04
<Cesar_VM> vou deixar no meu site aqui , pois as vezes preciso e dai só vou ali e pego
<xGrind> viram a novidade do gnome 3?  vão tirar o maximizar e minimizar
<Cesar_VM> xGrind: porque ?
<xGrind> Cesar_VM; nao sei.  eu vi isso num site
<Cesar_VM> já estava achando ruim ou +- ruim terem invertido
<Cesar_VM> o maravilha , tem mais coisas para melhorarem , porque vão tirar ,
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-27
<diego_linux> já sim o cheese nao funcionou, dae instalei o camorama e estava funcionando... derrepente nao funcionou mais...
<diego_linux> entrei na pasta /dev/ e procurei por video0 mas nao encontrei, é como se nao tivesse mais o driver instalado
<Mr-CapsLock> diego_linux, vc já verificou com lsusb se a sua camera aparece na lista de harwares neste barramento?
<diego_linux> já sim, antes quando funcionava ela aparecia agora quando executo o comando nao aparece mais...
<Mr-CapsLock> o Ubuntu está com as ultimas atualizações ?
<Mr-CapsLock> às vezes acontece que um módulo que funcionava antes em um kernel deixa de subir em outro, e numa próxima atualização ele volta a funcionar
<Mr-CapsLock> coisas bizarras que acontecem nessas versões do Ubuntu de 18 meses
<diego_linux> bem o meu esta atualizado
<diego_linux> sempre que entro eu dou um apt-get upgrade ( update )
<diego_linux> minha versao do kernel é 3.0.0.6
<diego_linux> 3.0.0.16
<diego_linux> sou leigo em linux, mas parece que o dispositivo nao esta mais sendo montado, e parece que o kernel nao esta se comunicando com o hardware pois no comando lsusb nao lista mais a webcam
<diego_linux> tem como voltar as configurações no linux?
<atpessoa> diego_linux: voce pode testar o live para ver se nao eh problema com sua instalacao, se mesmo no live nao funcionar eh provavel que sua camera tenha ido para o espaco
<diego_linux> bem axo dificil que seja problema da webcam
<diego_linux> tem como pegar os arquivos de configuração no live e passar pro meu sistema ?
<atpessoa> diego_linux: se nao for, no live ela vai funcionar
<diego_linux> tipo se no live funcionar
<diego_linux> tem como passar as configuraçoes pro meu ubuntu instalado
<diego_linux> ?
<atpessoa> se no live funcionar o ideal eh tentar descobrir atraves de ferramentas do sistema o problema
<diego_linux> qual ferramentas?
<atpessoa> pois sem saber qual o problema, vai ser dificial saberate mesmo  o que copiar
<atpessoa> modulos, configs, mknod, etc
<atpessoa> teste e veja se o live funciona e depois passe para o proximo passo
<atpessoa> descobrir o problema
<diego_linux> vou tentar ver se irá funcionar no live
<diego_linux> abraços
<pauloolhos> oi
<Mr-CapsLock> opa
<patrick_> opa
<patrick_> (:
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Por que os profissionais da area de tecnologia nao tem muito Valor???
<Mr-CapsLock> pauloolhos, vou te responder assim
<Mr-CapsLock> é que os chefes acham que queremos chegar aqui >>> http://desmontacia.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/profissional-de-ti.jpg?w=354&h=254
<Mr-CapsLock> mas na verdade acabamos trabalhando assim >>>> http://lh3.ggpht.com/-NZf3sACWKWo/TlMha83IZtI/AAAAAAAAAj0/TeD1ikNLjAk/nerd_computer_repair_thumb%25255B1%25255D.jpg
<pauloolhos> Se eles imaginar o tanto que precisamos pensar.... para manter uma estrutura funcional.
<Mr-CapsLock> eu que o diga
<pauloolhos> oi
<Dragonforce> alguem sabe resolver o problema das webcams que ficam escuras/nao sao reconhecidas pelo skype e afins ?]
<Dragonforce> a minha é a bison cam - 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<Mr-CapsLock> Dragonforce, http://blog.softwarelivre-ac.org/?p=694
<Dragonforce> Mr-CapsLock, no cheese fica escurecida, no skype fica tudo preto
<Dragonforce> trata-se realmente do mesmo problema ?
<Dragonforce> desculpe a insistencia, é que nao gostaria de sujar a instalação ;/
<Dragonforce> e a versao que estou é a 11.10
<Dragonforce> aqui nao funcionou o exposto no site
<Mr-CapsLock> Dragonforce, foi mal cara fui fazer uma massagem na minha mulher
<Mr-CapsLock> não deu certo ?
<Dragonforce> na verdade nao Mr-CapsLock
<Dragonforce> isso ou eu nao soube fazer
<Mr-CapsLock> vc falou que no cheese fica escuro certo? isso quer dizer que a camera não funfa
<Dragonforce> na verdade
<Mr-CapsLock> agora no skype acontecem geralmente 3 coisas
<Dragonforce> o cheese mostra escuro
<Dragonforce> mas eu me vejo
<Mr-CapsLock> ah tá
<Dragonforce> não é "preto"
<Dragonforce> é absolutamente escuro
<Mr-CapsLock> então  camera tá funfando
<Dragonforce> a câmera, pelo cheese, funciona
<Dragonforce> porém não como deveria
<Mr-CapsLock> no skype ou a imagem fica verde, ou escura ou não aparece imagem
<Mr-CapsLock> o que eu te passei é pra resolver o problema do skype
<Dragonforce> no skype fica preta
<Mr-CapsLock> que camera é essa ?
<Dragonforce> 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<Dragonforce> meu notebook é um evolute sfx-35
<Dragonforce> mas tenho 99% de certeza que a camera e igual a do toshiba is 1462
<Dragonforce> e outros
<Dragonforce> no windows, usava driver Bison Cam nela
<Mr-CapsLock> ah, isso é camera de notebook ?
<Mr-CapsLock> huumm
<Dragonforce> sim é camera de notebook
<Mr-CapsLock> chips de baixa qualidade
<Dragonforce> sim e eu to ate estranhando a possibilidade de colocar em 1024
<pauloolhos> oi
<Dragonforce> mas fato e que nao ta funcionando :/
<Mr-CapsLock> então não sei Dragonforce
<Mr-CapsLock> aparentemente é o hardware
<Dragonforce> pelo que deu pra ver na net
<Dragonforce> é algo relacionado a driver
<Dragonforce> mas eu nao tenho como ter certeza
<pauloolhos> Estava com o computador positivo
<pauloolhos> Devido a webcam nao ter instalado o driver corretamente fica negra a imagem
<pauloolhos> Ai testei com o driver do windows, tive certeza que nao era defeito fisico.
<pauloolhos> Ai tomei providencias no linux pra que funcionasse corrteamente.
<Dragonforce> no windows funciona normal pauloolhos
<Dragonforce> e Mr-CapsLock
<pauloolhos> Sim, funcionou
<Mr-CapsLock> Dragonforce, ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Dragonforce> sim, ubuntu 11.10
<Dragonforce> todo atualizado q atualizei hj
<pauloolhos> recordando aqui.
<pauloolhos> O problema tinha ocorrido no windows.
<pauloolhos> Ai instalei o driver correto ficou funcionando.
<pauloolhos> Nessa epoca nao usava ubuntu
<Dragonforce> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,46025.0.html
<Dragonforce> isso aqui ajuda ?
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal...
<Dragonforce> eu nao to sabendo sequer seguir as dicas q vejo por ai
<sLevin> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dragonforce> pauloolhos,  Mr-CapsLock  pelo que vi, esse driver aí é a chave
<Dragonforce> mas eu nao to sabendo seguir o tutorial
<sLevin> e aparece uma tela cinza-e-roxa que num sai nem a pau....
<sLevin> o terminal fica parado nessa tela
<sLevin> usei o comando
<sLevin> apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<pauloolhos> Como tinha dito tudo tinha ocorrido no windows.
<sLevin> AJUDA PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dragonforce> blz pauloolhos
<barna> sLevin, vc pode mandar um print da tela?
<sLevin> OK
<sLevin> manda agora
<sLevin> MANDO***
<platao> slevin
<sLevin> opa!!!
<sLevin> to aki
<platao> para instalar as fontes da microbenga vc tem que aceitar a "eula" licença....entao vc tem que teclar tab e e selecionar com o enter
<sLevin> PQP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sLevin> era isso mesmo
<sLevin> eu dei tab e ficou "selecionavel"....
<sLevin> BRIGADAO!
<platao> :)
<sLevin> valeu mesmo platão...
<sLevin> o PS da tela eu mando como lembraça no natal pra vc :P
<sLevin> kkk
<sLevin> valeu mesmo
<platao> é a microbenga facilitando a sua vida!!!!!
<platao> hehehehe
<sLevin> podes crer...
<sLevin> na verdade eu quero botar o compiz...
<sLevin> mas fica nessa porcaria
<sLevin> e num sakei como sair...
<platao> mas o compiz ja vem por padrao
<platao> vc so instala os pluguins adicionais se quiser
<sLevin> e pior que fiquei apertando pertando SHIFT e a porra toda mas num me toquei de apertar TAB
<sLevin> mas no meu eu num consigo rodar o compiz n...
<sLevin> não veio "por default" não
<sLevin> tem um ícone morto no menu "outros"
<platao> qual ubuntu vc esta usando?
<Mr-CapsLock> DoS no cara
<platao> uia! caiu? :()
<platao> DDOS
<platao> hehheheh
<Mr-CapsLock> acabou o tempo de concessão do IP dele aí a operadora derrubou
<Mr-CapsLock> ahusuauhshuasuhausa
<platao> fatal
<platao> >)
<platao> legal isso......
 * barna_ cai mas ta de volta!
<sLevin> foi mal platao
<sLevin> fechei sem querer
<sLevin> bem, estou usando o 11.10
<sLevin> acho que n vem por default por causa do unity
<platao> pra quem curte fliperamas e matar a saudade......http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87662.0.html
<sLevin> só que n gosto do Unity e
<sLevin> instalei o pacote gnome-session-fallback
<platao> hummm mas tudo bem era pra funcionar dependendo da sua placa grafica os efeitos
<platao> qual e a sua placa de video?
<barna_> o kra caiu!
<barna_> qual era o problema dele?
<Mr-CapsLock> tomi DoS !
<platao> hehehe aceitar a "eula" aquela baboseira para instalar as fontes da microsoft
<barna_> hehehehehehehehehhe
<platao> ele nao sabia que tinha que apertar o tab e tal.....
<barna_> :(
<barna_> sera q ele entendeu o q tem q fazer?
<platao> para mover o cursor e aceitar para completar a isntalação das fontes da microbosta
<platao> entendeu
<platao> :)
<platao> e ficou indignado tbm
<platao> heheheheehe
<barna_> hahahahahhaahahaaha
<platao> acho que era pro wine sei la.......
<barna_> eu sempre tenho q instalar essas drogas pra rodar o Photoshop pelo wine!
<platao> entao....acho que era por ai
<platao> :()
<platao> hehehehehe
<platao> dai ele nao tava conseguindo os efeitos do compiz
<platao> uia caiu outro
<platao> !
<platao> ping da morte
<platao> !!!!
<platao> >)
<platao> saudade......   http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87662.0.html
<sLevin> foi mal de novo platao
<platao> hhehehe
<sLevin> tive que encerrar a sesssão que o compiz n tava encontrando uma ferramenta e travou o terminal
<sLevin> ENFIM...
<sLevin> rapaz... minha placa de video eh onBoard
<platao> entao qual e a sua placa de video?
<sLevin> placa mãe intel
<platao> da um lspci
<sLevin> deixa eu dar um lspci pra sacar aqui
<sLevin> justamente
<platao> e cola aqui me chama no private
<platao> e coloca la
<platao> pragentever
<platao> :)
<barna> lspci | grep VGA
<platao> isso
<sLevin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<sLevin> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<sLevin> acredito que o de cima seja o monitor e o de baixo o dispositivo de video
<sLevin> não coloquei o GERP pera
<platao> os drivers da intel ja vem no kernel do linux né barna?
<barna> sim, vem sim!
<sLevin> rapaz... eu nunca tive problema algum com driver de video......
<barna> eu to compilando o kernel 3.2.7 aki q ta com melhor ainda!
<platao> eu nao conheço essa serie nao....
<platao> parece que resolveram aquele problema com o consumo exagerado de energia nessa versao do kernel ne?
<sLevin> ah... deixa queo então... desisti dessa porcaria... eu só queria colocar as janelinhas transparentes... mas só queria fazer o teste
<sLevin> nem ia deixar direto não...
<platao> e acho que vai vir com o precise pangolim com a correção tomara..
<barna> platao, sim, por isso q quer instalar ele!
<platao> slevin
<barna> vai sim!
<barna> mas vou meter ele aki no lucid pra testar!
<sLevin> fla
<sLevin> fala ***
<platao> os drivers da intel ja vem por padrao no linux entao a sua grafica deve funcionar ja de inicio sem muita configuração...os drivers da intel sao lentos dependendo da placa mas sao muito compativeis e nao dao problema
<barna> as placas intel on são lentas por elas mesmas!
<platao> ele funcionava e parou eu nunca funcionou?
<platao> os efeitos
<platao> ?
<sLevin> mas não entendo pq que meu compiz n roda nem a pau... eu realmente nunca tive problemas com drivers de nada no meu PC...
<barna> mas elas funcionam no linux 100% de boa!
<sLevin> o compiz nunca funcionou...
<sLevin> O COMPIZ...
<sLevin> mas meu terminal por exemplo tem o plano de fundo transparente e tal... sem problemas nem lentidão...
<platao> o slevin me chama no private e coloca todo o conteudo do lspci
<platao> pra gente ver
<sLevin> OK OK
<platao> as vezes.....
<barna> sLevin, compiz+unity ainda ta instavel!
<platao> é
<barna> tão prometendo arrumar isso no precise!
<platao> falar a verdade viu barna eu to de saco cheio desse compiz
<barna> ja vi postes falando como configurar o compiz no unity! mas vc ñ pode usar o compiz-seting-manager!
<platao> melhor se nao precisar do compiz fazer os efeitos por software sei la
<barna> é por isso q eu to lucid até hoje!
<platao> bom ...o lucid e o melhor para os games
<platao> que eu testei
<platao> mas fazer o que.....
<barna> pra mim o lucid é melhor em tudo q eu testei!
<barna> ele foi o primeiro e unico (até agora) OS 64bits q funfou aki!
<platao> é isso mesmo barna
<platao> a placa dele e intel serie 4
<platao> sei la o que
<platao> eheheheehe
<platao> sera que nao tem um PPA para essa placa?
<Ricardo__> compiz é só firula
<sLevin> então pessoal...
<Ricardo__> galo véio nao usa nada disso
<Ricardo__> deixa pra win users q gosta de mundo cor de rosa
<platao> hehehe verdade
<sLevin> como ia dizendo no privado... eu só queria fazer isso pra n ficar vadiando no facebook e tentar aprender umas paradas mais invocadas...
<platao> slevim da um tempo aqui no chat que eu vo procurar alguma coisa
<sLevin> po deixar isso pra lá...
<barna> platao, não pelo q eu saiba! essas placa funfan super bem!
<sLevin> eu que tou inventando moda usando visual velho
<Ricardo__> compiz até é legal no inicio
<platao> entao
<Ricardo__> depois q tu descobre q o cubo é inutil
<Ricardo__> tu desiste dele
<Ricardo__> é so firula pra impressionar os amigos q ainda nao sairam do windows
<platao> hehehehe é o duro que é verdade
<platao> vou dar uma pesquesada deve ter algum material dessa placa na net
<platao> pera ai
<platao> :)
<Ricardo__> e do ubuntu
<barna> Ricardo__, descordo! pra mim o cubo é exencial!
<barna> todo o jeito q eu uso o comp hoje é baseado no desktop em cubo!
<Ricardo__> o 10.04 é o melhor mesmo
<Ricardo__> pq usa o velho e bom gnome 2
<barna> se alguem quiser brinca de colocar um kernel mais novo no lucid!
<barna> http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/02/23/compilando-o-kernel-3-2-7-stable-no-ubuntu-versao-10-04-4-ou-superior/
<Ricardo__> o maverick tb é razoavel
<Ricardo__> depois comecou o tormento
<Ricardo__> com bugs
<Ricardo__> infernais
<barna> sim, o maverick é bom, mas ja foi abandonado!
<Ricardo__> eu uso placa ati
<licensed> tem ubuntuone pra windows e nao tem pra kde =(((
<Ricardo__> e com gnome 3
<Ricardo__> ainda nao deu certo a combinacao
<Ricardo__> tem mto bug
<platao> o slevin
<Ricardo__> esse negocio de kernel é relativo
<Ricardo__> pra mim se funciona tudo q preciso
<Ricardo__> ta bom
<barna> eu achei o unity e gnome 3 muito cheio de firulas!
<Ricardo__> nem mexo em kernel
<Ricardo__> mesmo q o desempenho va melhorar um pouco
<Ricardo__> pode ser q eu perca em outras coisas
<barna> kra to usando o lucid 64 com kernel 3.0.0-15 agora! kra ele é MUITO melhor q o 2.6.x!
<Ricardo__> sei la eu to no debian ae mta mao pra mexer
<barna> ativou varios recursos q num ativava por nada no 2.6.x!
<Ricardo__> kernel 2.6.32
<Ricardo__> eaheahaehae
<Ricardo__> ainda
<barna> Ricardo__, qual versão?
<Ricardo__> o 6
<Ricardo__> stable sempre
<barna> squeeze!
<barna> eu ja testei ele, vou re-instala-lo amanha!
<Ricardo__> bah cara
<Ricardo__> eu nao usei o lenny
<barna> mas eu preciso do kernel 3.x!
<Ricardo__> mas esse squeeze pra mim
<Ricardo__> nao deu nenhuma dor de cabeça ate hj
<Ricardo__> instalei ele desde 6fev ano passado e nunca mais
<Ricardo__> eu usava ubuntu antes
<Ricardo__> kernel 3.x tem  q por testing dai
<Ricardo__> mas ae vem com a naba do gnome 3
<Ricardo__> mas acho q da pra por so o kernel
<barna> ele deu pau pra mim com o lande das placas de video! meu netbook tem intel e nvidia!
<Ricardo__> ah no netbook
<Ricardo__> eu desisti de debian
<Ricardo__> wireless
<Ricardo__> nao pegou nem com reza brava
<Ricardo__> uso xubuntu nele
<Ricardo__> so no desk eu uso debian
<barna> no squeeze funfou de boa a wireless, no weezy nem por resa-brava!
<Ricardo__> pois é questao de sorte
<barna> Ricardo__, http://www.carlosmalucelli.com/view/299
<Ricardo__> da uma mao ne
<Ricardo__> foda é dar uma merda
<Ricardo__> e o sistema nao subir depois
<barna> sim, agora q saio o sistema de troca de placa de video pra debian, vou tenter ele de novo!
<barna> eu vou instalar ele numa partição separada, se der m, ainda tenho 2 ubuntus funfando aki 100%!!
<barna> tenho 2 lucids instalados aki, um 32 e outro 64!
<platao> alo?
<barna> alo
<barna> quem fala?
<platao> alguem por favor me passa o catchup?
<Ricardo__> pra q ter dois lucid?
<barna> um pra trabalhar! q só tem os programas q uso!
<Ricardo__> hm
<barna> o outro pra tests! se der m, tenho um funfando!
<Ricardo__> o de trab é o 32 entao
<sLevin> fala platao
<sLevin> desculpa..
<sLevin> tava no cel..
<barna> exato!
<Ricardo__> fui dormir sono pego flw ae pessoal
<barna> falow!
<Ricardo__> talvez eu teste
<Ricardo__> o ubuntu precise
<Ricardo__> so pra ver esse kernel novo ae
<Ricardo__> ja q tu falo q tem mta melhora
<Ricardo__> mas ae vou de kde
<Ricardo__> nada de unity
<platao> http://www.eupodiatamatando.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/fantasia_de_catchup.jpg
<barna> Ricardo__, o 3.0.0-x ta otimo!
<platao> ops
<Ricardo__> se bem q tenho uma iso remastersys
<Ricardo__> do ubuntu lucid
<platao> slevin faz o seguinte baixa o aplicativo ubuntu tweak
<Ricardo__> podia meter q colocar o kernel novo ali so pra brincar
<sLevin> jah tenho
<platao> atravez dele vc habilita o repositorio Xorgedgers
<sLevin> tweaktools neh...
<sLevin> jah tenho!
<sLevin> hum..
<sLevin> como ?!?!?
<platao> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<platao> aqui
<platao> baixa e isntala ele se vc nao tem
<barna> tem um rep pra ele! che ue pegar aki!
<barna> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<sLevin> vo botar...
<platao> depois tem uma aba de programas de terceiros e nele tem um repositorio que se chama xorgedgers habilita e ele vai baixar o driver mais atual e veja se rola alguma coisa com a sua placa  da uma olhada antes se tem suporte pra sua placa
<platao> opa
<platao> é
<platao> :)
<platao> olha la no ppa
<platao> se tem a sua placa listada la e qual e o status do driver
<abadia> ola
<abadia> alguem me ajuda?
<barna> abadia, faça a pergunta, quem souber vai lhe responder!
<sLevin> OK
<abadia> alguem aqui entende de flash media server? instalei aqui o servidor queria 1 ajuda pra criar conta pra stream ao vivo
<barna> abadia, desculpe, mas eu num tenho nem ideia!
<platao>  sLevin https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<abadia> barna tranquilo
<abadia> tem algum outro canal aqui de nerd´s em br?
<barna> abadia, #vivaolinux #linuxajuda #linux4fun
<barna> sao esse q eu entro!
<sLevin> certo
<sLevin> opa..
<sLevin> mto bom....
<sLevin> tou dando uma sacada
<platao> pelo ubuntu tweak ele ja vai acrescentar esse PPA ai e vai ja instalar o driver e vc reboota a maquina e veja se deu certo
<abadia> barna
<abadia> vlw
<abadia> vo da 1 perguntada la
<platao> se nao deu vc tenta algum how-to na net para a sua pla,ca que deve haver
<abadia> barna
<abadia> esses canais
<abadia> tao mais morto
<abadia> q o ubuntu
<abadia> kkk
<barna> abadia, sao quase 2 da manha!
<abadia> é
<abadia> vo ver se tem algum canal de flash
<abadia> gringo
<barna> era de se esperar q eles tivessem pouco movimento mesmo!
<abadia> perguntar la pra eles
<barna> ok
<platao> biba loca
<platao> ehehehe
<sLevin> cara não tou achando essa aba "softwre de terceiros"
<platao> vc aixou o tweak
<platao> ?
<sLevin> baxei e jah instalei
<platao> ne
<sLevin> e jah tah aberto aqui
<platao> ok
<platao> eu nao lembro bem onde é
<platao> pera
<sLevin> ok
<platao> na aba centro de fontes- desktop e marcar la o Xupdates
<platao> ve se é ai
<platao> :(
<platao> alias xorgedgers
<platao> e nao o xupdates
<platao> o barna
<barna> diga
<platao> como que esta fazendo a compilação agora? é com o git?
<platao> to por fora
<platao> ...
<platao> do kernel
<barna> baixei o .tar.gz, descompactei, make make install etc....
<barna> platao, http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/02/23/compilando-o-kernel-3-2-7-stable-no-ubuntu-versao-10-04-4-ou-superior/
<platao> é o modo debian esse? o modo antigo?
<platao> hummmm
<barna> parece q tem um .deb tb!
<platao> os caras tavam falando que era com o git...sei la
<barna> git é um tipo de repositorio se não me engano!
<platao> hummm
<platao> interessante...da para por exxe kernel no lucid ehehehehee
<platao> mas nao da pau depois no virtualbox? por exemplo? com esse kernel?
<barna> um amigo meu colocou q ta funfando de boa!
<barna> vou testar aki tb! mas no ubuntu de tests é claro!
<platao> entao porque o vortualbox compila um modulo no kernel pra ele ne? para funcionar
<barna> sim!
<barna> esse meu amigo usar o vb tb!
<barna> eu tb uso!
<platao> uma vez eu eunstalei no lucid o kernel do entao novo 11.04 e nao rolou....
<barna> vamos ver! eu to com 2 kerneis aki, e vou colocar o terceiro!
<barna> mas se da pau da pra vc re-configurar o modulo do kernel no vbox
<platao> é bem tranquilo aquele tutorial que vc passou
<barna> mas como q vc instalou?
<platao> acho que foi pelo repositorio
<platao> ......
<barna> ta dando um erro aki no qt3! to tentande descubrir o q é!
<barna> kra, pelo repositorio funfa 100%
<platao> pera
<barna> só o modulo do vbox q da uns erros mesmo!
<platao> mas tinha alguma menção no tutorial que vc me passou sobre o qt
<barna> mas ai é só vc re-fazer o modulo e pronto!
<platao> eim!
<platao> sim reinstalar ne?
<barna> sim, q tinha q instalar ele etc. fiz e deu pau!
<barna> isso!
<platao> hehehehe
<platao> deu pau na isntalação?
<barna> nops, ta faltando o g++
<barna> na hora q eu dei make xconfig
<platao> entao aqui no 11.04 solicitou a instalação de 60 pacotes
<platao> afff
<platao> :(
<platao> deixa eu ver direito isso
<platao> sLevin
<sLevin> OPA
<platao> ta vivo ai ???
<sLevin> to....
<platao> e ai?
<sLevin> catucando o tweak
<platao> o que deu?
<sLevin> rapazzz...
<platao> eheheheh acho?
<sLevin> descilpa parecer noob mas ainda n achei a porra dos programas de terceiros
<platao> eu achei mais facil vc instalr por ele
<abadia> preciso de ajuda no flash media server
<platao> é dentro do ubuntu tweak
<platao> deixa eu baixar ele aqui
<abadia> alguem
<platao> o tweak
<abadia> me ajuda caçar 1 tutorial?
<platao> pera
<sLevin> ok brigado
<rgomes01> rgomes01 +1
<abadia> http://www.leonardofranca.com.br/index.php/2010/07/05/autenticando-usuarios-no-flash-media-server-com-flash-media-live-encoder/
<sLevin> achei essa ferramenta do caralho!!!
<sLevin> tem umas funções que ainda n tinha
<sLevin> encontrado no "advanced settings"
<sLevin> nem no "editor de configurações"
<sLevin> muito bacana mesmo
<abadia> Mon Feb 27 2012 01:43:38 : Primary - Disconnected
<abadia> Mon Feb 27 2012 01:43:40 : Primary - Connected to FMS/3,5,2,654
<abadia> Mon Feb 27 2012 01:43:45 : Problem with Primary Server. Failure to connect to Primary serv
<abadia> barna
<barna> abadia, oi
<sLevin> platao...
<sLevin> achei um tal de editor de fonte de referencia..
<sLevin> foi o mais proximo de programas de terceiros
<sLevin> mas n vi o xorge.....
<platao> pera
<platao> vai em centro de fontes desktop e la embaixo tem la
<platao> o xorgedgers
<sLevin> cara esse centro de fontes desktop..
<sLevin> tb num achei isso aqui n...
<sLevin> tem 4 abas
<platao> centro de fontes->desktop->
<sLevin> visão geral
<sLevin> ajustes
<sLevin> administradores
<sLevin> limpeza
<platao> e que vc deve estar usando uma  versao mais nova
<platao> se ta de 11.10 ne?
<sLevin> isso
<platao> mas e a mesma coisa
<sLevin> baixei do site que vc me mandou
<platao> ele pede para atualizar o banco de dados e espera um pouco
<sLevin> versão -.6.1
<platao> ele atualiza e tem essa opção
<sLevin> 0.6.1 ***
<platao> sim
<platao> como eu to de 11.04 e outra versao
<sLevin> hum tlgd
<platao> mas da na mesma....se vc nao sabe o nome do driver é melhor por ele porque ele atualiza todos os drivers
<sLevin> cara brigadão....
<platao> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<platao> e depois da um sudo apt-get update
<barna> e um upgrade depois?
<platao> ve se vai agora ehehehe
<platao> sim
<sLevin> rodando ....
<sLevin> upgrade no caso
<sLevin> 30%
<platao> veja se ele ta baixando os drivers
<barna> primeiro update depois upgrade
<platao> sim
<platao> o upgrade nao precisa
<platao> mas pode faxzr
<platao> fazer se quiser
<platao> o importante e ele instalar um novo drvier
<barna> o update vei baixar a lista de novos pacotes disponiveis! o upgrade vai atualizar!
<platao> intel pra vc testar
<platao> sim faz so o updte
<barna> os pacotes!
<platao> atualizara para uma nova distribuição?
<barna> um sem o outro e o outro sem o um não altera nada no OS!
<platao> 12.04?
<platao> faz so o update
<barna> nops, ai é update-distro (eu acho q é isso)
<platao> é
<barna> ooops, upgrad-distro
<platao> dist-upgrade
<platao> é
<barna> isso, isso!
<platao> :()
<platao> :)
<sLevin> xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse xserver-xorg-input-wacom xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-cirrus xserver-xorg-video-fbdev
<sLevin>   xserver-xorg-video-geode xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-mach64 xserver-xorg-video-mga xserver-xorg-video-neomagic
<sLevin>   xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg-video-openchrome xserver-xorg-video-qxl xserver-xorg-video-r128 xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<sLevin>   xserver-xorg-video-s3 xserver-xorg-video-savage xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion xserver-xorg-video-sis xserver-xorg-video-sisusb
<sLevin>   xserver-xorg-video-tdfx xserver-xorg-video-trident xserver-xorg-video-vesa xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<barna> mas platao, se ele der so o update, só vai atualizar a lista de pacotes disponiveis! num vai instalar/atualizar nada!
<sLevin> aparecereu esse monte de pacotes
<sLevin> todos com xorg e tal..
<sLevin> acho que eh isso
<platao> sim e isso e o seu ta entre eles o intel
<sLevin> ok
<platao> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sLevin> vou rebootar
<sLevin> até jah
<platao> atualizou?
<barna> sLevin, pera!!!
<sLevin> atualizou jah
<sLevin> to aki
<barna> sLevin, vc deu os 2 comando?
<barna> update e upgrade?
<platao> ta mas vc viu se ele instalou o novo driver intel?
<sLevin> SIM
<barna> ok!
<sLevin> como ?? lspci ???
<platao> manda ve ai!
<platao> reboota
<sLevin> Okkkkkkkkkkkk
<platao> abre
<sLevin> ate ajaj
<sLevin> jaja**
<platao> o synaptic
<platao> e olha o driver que esta instalado
<platao> em verde
<platao> se estiver la ppa e porque esta tudo certo
<sLevin> rapaz... eu nunca usei esse synaptic n...
<platao> senao e o driver antigo ainda
<sLevin> onde abro ele ??
<platao> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sLevin> jah eh
<platao> coloca la no campo de pesquisa
<platao> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<platao> e veja se aparece PPA xorg edgers marcado em verde
<platao> na descrição
<sLevin> Instalando....
<sLevin> caralhooo
<sLevin> vcs são mto foda velho...
<sLevin> eu estudo ciencia da computação e tou estudando sempre pelo Guia Foca...
<platao> olha isso nao garante que vai funcionar a sua placa
<sLevin> mas vcs sao mto FDP (no bom sentido
<sLevin> ))
<platao> e so para pegar o driver mais novo possivel
<sLevin> eu sei cara... só tou querendo dizer que tou estudando pra desenrolar essas coisas todas..
<platao> que nao entrou na arvore do kernel estavel
<sLevin> qnto tempo de esperiencia vcs têm com Linux ??
<platao> eu ulso a 5 anos linux
<platao> eu ainda acho que vc vai ter que buscar alhum how-to para essa placa
<platao> mas é quase certeza que vc encontra
<barna> eu uso a 14 anos!
<sLevin> ok instalei
<sLevin> caraca...
<sLevin> mas eu tou bem....
<sLevin> jah uso há uns 8 meses asuhhssauuhas
<sLevin> :P
<sLevin> voltandoooo
<sLevin> instalei o synaptic
<sLevin> como eh mesmo o lance do negoço verde ???
<platao>  coloca la no campo de pesquisa
<platao>  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<platao>  e veja se aparece PPA xorg edgers marcado em verde
<platao>  na descrição
<sLevin> ah sakei sakei sakei
<sLevin> PQP!!!
<sLevin> n tah verde não...
<sLevin> tem uma exclamação
<sLevin> "!"
<platao> sim e porque tem um driver mais novo
<platao> para ser isntalado
<platao> ele fica assim
<sLevin> OPA
<platao> mas esta marcado ppA xorg edgers na descrição?
<sLevin> então eh só so um min
<sLevin> rapaz.. num fala nada de ppa aqui na descrição não
<barna> sLevin, clica em marcar todas as atualizações, depois clica no aplicar!
<sLevin> só "X.org X server -- intel i7xx i8xx .... etc etc"
<platao> sim!
<platao> e isso barna
<sLevin> posso aplcar ???
<platao> sim
<sLevin> 1, 2 , 3 e já !!!
<platao> :)
<sLevin> 5 minutes left... pera que imnha net eh problematica platao...
<sLevin> minha**
<sLevin> ei caras...
<sLevin> o guia foca eh uma boa referencai ??
<sLevin> referencia ***
<platao> sim o guia da foca e otimo
<platao> pega aqui ó
<platao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79368.msg440997.html#msg440997
<abadia> pow
<abadia> ta osso
<sLevin> tenso... aqui tah covendo mto e minha net tah com vel de 700 mega... TENSO!!!
<sLevin> quando chove aqui minha net fica com essa putaria...
<sLevin> fico irado tb
<sLevin> porra quanta referencia velho...
<sLevin> gostei... ate gparted e Shell Script...
<sLevin> gosteiii
<barna> sLevin, tenta maneiras nos palavroes, se tiver algum Op on, ele vai te xingar
<sLevin> puts... foi mal
<sLevin> sim
<sLevin> acabou
<sLevin> ficou verdinho agora
<sLevin> oq isso significa ?
<platao> que esta instalado
<sLevin> e quanto aos efeitos e tudo mais..
<sLevin> como posso procedor agora ???
<abadia> kk
<abadia> agora q vi aki
<abadia> o panico foi pra band
<abadia> coitada da redetv vai falir
<sLevin> foi... pensei o mesmo
<sLevin> platao ...
<platao> agora reboota mas isso nao quer dizer que vai funcionar os efeitos do desktop somente que vc vai estar com o driver mais atualizado possivel....
<platao> se funcionar os efeitos seria bom
<sLevin> ok
<sLevin> vou rebootar...
<sLevin> ate daqui a pouco
<platao> ate
<platao> ***o duro é se nao subir a interface grafica
<platao> :()
<platao> acho que deveria ter dito como reverter ne?
<platao> barna
<platao> heheheeh
<platao> !
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> é verdade!
<abadia> alguem
<abadia> sabe 1 solucao
<sLevin> platao
<sLevin> voltei
<abadia> boa pra streaming de video?
<platao> e ai?
<sLevin> bem... a principio nada mudou
<silvano> amigos bom dia a todos
<abadia> bom dia
<platao> bom tenta ativar os efeitos
<silvano> como faço para desassociar ao gwibber do facebook??
<sLevin> no ubuntu tweak eu jah coloquei os efeitos de "tranparencia em janelas inativas..."
<barna> bom dia
<sLevin> mas nada......................
<silvano> toda vez que ligo o pc o gwibber abre as notificações do face
<abadia> preciso
<abadia> rodar
<platao> vc consegue entrar no unity
<sLevin> platao
<platao> ???
<platao> veja como ficou
<sLevin> deixa eu encerrar a sessão
<platao> barna
<platao> se ta ttra
<platao> balhando agora?
<barna> ????
<barna> nops!
<barna> to em casa 100% sem sono!
<platao> hummm
<platao> eu tbm to de folga
<platao> hj e amanha
<barna> compilando o kernel, pesquisando umas coisas e tentando arrumar o note de um amigo!
<barna> q massa!
<platao> hehehehehee
<platao> qual o problema dele
<platao> do note
<barna> eu to de folga amanha tb, mas vou passar o dia todo instalando OS!
<platao> hehehehe
<barna> windows
<platao> afff
<barna> esse o problema!
<platao> hahaahahahah
<barna> to tentando fazer o backup dos arquivos dele pra meter um lucid amanha pra ele
<platao> heheheeheh seu oportunista ehehehehe
<platao> uia
<platao> !
<sLevin> pow cara..
<sLevin> foi mal a demora.. tive que reinstalar o Unity ..
<sLevin> mas ficou com efeito sim!!!!
<barna> platao, KKKKKKKKKK
<platao> tem um comando que vc reseta o unity nao precisa reinstalar
<platao> hheheehehh
<sLevin> provavelmente os efeitos não funcionam no gnome-session-fallback
<sLevin> ....
<platao> pode ser
<sLevin> pelo menos não o de transparencia...
<sLevin> mas tah ótimo
<platao> mas eu tinha te dito se nao funcionava em todas as sessoes ou so no unity
<sLevin> jah deu pra aprender muita coisa!
<sLevin> humrummmm
<sLevin> pode cerr
<sLevin> crer ***
<platao> mas ta funcionando mesmo? que tranparencia e essa que vc fala?
<sLevin> poxa cara..
<platao> das janelas ficarem transparentes?
<sLevin> sim ...
<sLevin> não tudo como eu jah vi por aí...
<platao> transparentes ao mover ou para sempre transparentes
<sLevin> mas a barra fica transparente sim !!!
<sLevin> sempre tranparente
<sLevin> tipo windows 7
<platao> hummm mas entao pra isso para ficar assim vc precisa de renderização direta
<abadia> alguem
<abadia> ai com vlc
<abadia> me ajuda
<abadia> fazer 1 teste?
<abadia> platao
<abadia> barna
<abadia> sLevin
<abadia> algum de vcs tem vlc ai instalado?
<sLevin> opa
<sLevin> não tenho n...
<platao> se vc tem renderização direta e so ajeitar o compiz é so seguir alguns tutorias la do forum ubuntu br que tem la
<barna> abadia, tenta escrever tudo numa linha só! fica dificil de companha assim!
<platao> como deixar com as firulas no maximo
<abadia> barna tu tem o vlc ai na sua distro?
<barna> abadia, q teste?
<barna> sim
<platao> eu tenho!
<platao> manda!
<abadia> barna ve se meu flash media server ta transmitindo
<abadia> o vlc acho q abre rmtp
<abadia> neh?
<sLevin> poxa platao...
<sLevin> brigadao mano!!!
<platao> pera slevin
<sLevin> OK
<abadia> rtmp://canalvasco.servemp3.com/live
<abadia> vejem ai se abre no vlc
<abadia> please
<barna> abadia, agora to conectado pelo celular! 100kb
<sLevin> mas tenho que dormir cara... acordo de 6 30 pra correr pra universidade
<platao> glxinfo | grep render slevin
<platao> glxinfo | grep render
<platao> coloca esse comando no gterminal
<platao> *terminal
<platao> glxinfo | grep render
<barna> abadia, como q faço isso? qual opção?
<abadia> funfou
<abadia> barna vi aki
<abadia> http://viphttpplayers.yacast.net/V4/testFLV/FMStest_CS3_e.html
<abadia> acho
<abadia> q descobri oq era
<abadia> era o caminho
<abadia> kkk
<platao> aqui apareceu
<sLevin> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<sLevin>     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> apareceu isso
<sLevin> e uns grifados vermelhos
<platao> glxinfo | grep render
<platao> era para aparecer mais coisas
<platao> direct rendering: Yes
<platao> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<platao> platao@platao-Crestline-ICH8M-Chipset:~$
<platao> olha o meu
<platao> o mais importante e isso
<platao> direct renderer - yes
<abadia> barna
<abadia> agora teho q descobrir o caminho certo
<abadia> kk
<platao> abadia deu certo eu tbm vi
<platao> sgora é so colocar o porno pra gente ver
<sLevin> SIM... eh pq n copiei...
<sLevin> mas apareceu o YES tambem
<abadia> platao
<abadia> qal caminho
<abadia> ficou ai?
<platao> entao esta tudo ok slevin, vc tem renderização direta de hardware e pode rodar o compiz
<sLevin> :D
<sLevin> PUTS!!! valeu mesmo cara...
<sLevin> quando eu crescer quero ser igual a vc...
<platao> Connexion à rtmpe://stream2.france24.yacast.net/france24_live/fr
<sLevin> assahuashuuhassa
<platao> NetConnection.Connect.Success
<platao> Lecture du fichier f24_livefr
<platao> NetStream.Play.Reset
<platao> NetStream.Play.Start
<platao> abadia olha ai
<abadia> platao
<abadia> nem é esse canal
<abadia> isso é so 1 player
<platao> eheheeh
<abadia> Connexion à rtmp://canalvasco.servemp3.com/live
<abadia> NetConnection.Connect.Success
<abadia> poe la em serveur
<abadia> canalvasco.servemp3.com
<abadia> apliction: live
<platao> sleavin se aareceu yes pode ficar tranquilo que e so configurar o compiz ok? pegue no youtube algum passo a passo
<abadia> fichier: pcc
<abadia> kk
<platao> :)
<platao> sleavin faz um post no forum tbm pedindo algumas dicas
<platao> ubuntu br
<platao> la tem
<platao> dicas para personalizar
<platao> e fazer o cubo com os efeotos
<sLevin> mas o cubo eu jah vi e eh como vcs jah falaram aí...
<sLevin> só pra mostrar aos amigos...
<sLevin> as "firulas"
<sLevin> ashuashuashusa
<sLevin> gosto mais da personalização que a gente ve o tempo todo
<platao> eu sei mas para os iniciantes é tudo !!! ehehehe eu tbm fiquei loco pra rodar o cubo aqui
<platao> depois vai perdendo o charme"
<sLevin> asuhaushuas
<sLevin> blz...
<sLevin> vou tentar funfar esse aí tb :D
<platao> se inscreve la no forum buntu br
<sLevin> brigadão por tudo caras...
<sLevin> poxa... jah tava pensando nisso e vou faze-lo mesmo
<platao> blz aproveita s apostilas
<sLevin> pode crer
<sLevin> valeu galeraaa um abraço e um dia com SOL
<sLevin> pq aqui só tah tendo eh chuva :P
<platao> !
<sLevin> valeu mesmo platao
<platao> ate!
<barna> aki ta 28 graus agora!
<sLevin> valeu tb ao barna
<barna> falow!
<barna> tamo sempre ai pra ajudar!
<sLevin> flw
<sLevin> fuiii
<platao> galera eu vou indo tbm
<platao> abraço
<barna> falow!
<barna> T+
<abadia> ta ossso
<abadia> ese caminho
<barna> como q eu faço pra ver?
<abadia> barna
<abadia> poe la abrir
<abadia> fluxo de rede
<abadia> e poe esse endereço
<abadia> aki
<abadia> rtmp://canalvasco.servemp3.com/live/pcc
<abadia> no vlc
<abadia> ve se abre
<barna> ele pergunta o protocolo!
<barna> A entrada não pode ser aberta:
<barna> O VLC não é capaz de abrir o MRL 'rtmp://canalvasco.servemp3.com/live/pcc'. Verifique o registro de erros para maiores detalhes.
<abadia> barna
<abadia> tira o pcc
<abadia> no final
<abadia> so poe até /live
<barna> A entrada não pode ser aberta:
<barna> O VLC não é capaz de abrir o MRL 'rtmp://canalvasco.servemp3.com/live'. Verifique o registro de erros para maiores detalhes.
<abadia> lol
<abadia> perai
<abadia> acho q matei
<abadia> a charada
<abadia> matei
<abadia> a charada
<abadia> barna
<abadia> :D
<barna> manda
<abadia> pera
<abadia> barna
<abadia> trabalheira
<abadia> kk
<abadia> barna
<abadia> http://www.vascotv.tk/
<abadia> barna
<abadia> ve se ta travando
<abadia> ?
<barna> meu celular descarregou!
<barna> abadia, conseguiu?
<barna> droga, ja volto!
<barna> abadia, ta ai ainda?
<barna> abadia, ta ai ainda?
<Rodnn> barna, e ai cara
<barna> Rodnn, blz?
<Rodnn> barna, tranquilo... eu formatei o pc aqui veio e adicionei so os canais que eu lembro
<Rodnn> barna, qual o teu canal mesmo?
<barna> Rodnn, da um whois em mim!
<barna> eu to num OS novo tb, ainda num add todos os canais!
<barna> Rodnn, ##debian-br, ##ubuntu-offtopic, #android-br, #bumblebee, #gimp-br, #inkscape-br, linux4fun, #linmuxajuda, #vivaolinux
<barna> eu to nesses agora, tem mais uns 2 ou 3 e tb num lembro!
<Rodnn> rs
<Rodnn> então acho que te conheci aqui no ubuntu-br mesmo
<Rodnn> lembra de mim não neh?
<barna> lembro so seu nick, mas num lembro do q conversamos!
<barna> vc lembra?
<barna> Rodnn, 1seg, vou reiniciar aki!
<barna> voltei
<barna> Rodnn, sobre o q a gente conversou mesmo?
<Rodnn> o computador do barna não liga mais...
<Rodnn> =T
<barna> ???
<Rodnn> rs
<Rodnn> barna, perdão falta de atenção
<Rodnn> rs
<Rodnn> to fazendo varias coisas e não vi a pergunta
<Rodnn> bom, nem lembro tambem o que conversamos
<Rodnn> =T
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<Rodnn> vamos para o off topic melhor
<Rodnn> al4nc4ds, tu ainda é vivo...
<Rodnn> õO
<al4nc4ds> Rodnn: Forever!
<Rodnn> al4nc4ds, desistiu das redes brasileiras?
<Rodnn> rs
<al4nc4ds> pvt
<slipttees> Bom dia
<L88os1> bom dia
<L88os1> alguém sabe como está no time Ubuntu  SP?
<pauloolhos> oi
<L88os1> oi
<L88os1> bom dia
<L88os1> alguém ai faz parte do time regional de SP?
<Rodnn> que time véi
<Rodnn> sei lá cara...
<Rodnn> isso não é papo para cá
<Rodnn> =/
<liberie> L88os1: da uma olhada no lauchpad
<L88os1> o problema é que não estou conseguindo contato com nenhum colaborador
<liberie> e ate o site "oficial" esta cheio de spam
<L88os1> eu vi, está cheio... está abandonado.
<liberie> bem ve com o pessoal do ubuntu-br
<liberie> sobre o grupo ubuntu-sp se continua ou sera fechado
<L88os1> segundo tiago hillebrandt todos os grupos regionais iram volta.
<L88os1> mas até agora não recebi nenhuma informação sobre o grupo de SP
<abadia> www.vascotv.tk
<Rodnn> rs
<abadia> alguem
<abadia> pode ve pra min
<abadia> se ta travando
<abadia> o video?
<abadia> do meu chanel?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém já instalou o programa da declaração do imposto de renda e não conseguiu importar as declarações do ano anterior?
<Rodnn> EduardeCalibal, a do ano anterior foi em que mês?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que nessa época mesmo.
<Rudineiw> Sobre os Grupos Regionais do Ubuntu, eles estão sendo reestruturados, recomendo ouvir o OpenCast do Ubuntero aonde é abordado esse assunto: http://goo.gl/S32P2
<EduardeCalibal> O meu problema com o programa da declaração é que consigo instalar e rodar ele.  Mas na parte de importar ele não vê as declarações anteriores, no local onde estão.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando forço ele a abrir os arquivos com o filtro (*.*) ele parece que vai carregar mas não faz nada.  Ao menos aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não me engado no ano anterior eu acabei enxertando os  dados dentro dos arquivos de dados do programa...
<abadia> alguem
<abadia> aqui manja de shoutcast?
<aprendiz> boas ubuntus
<abadia> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<abadia> abram no vlc
<abadia> breve jogos de futebol
<sistematico> Detesto Futebol.
<abadia> sistematico
<abadia> agora ta filme
<abadia> mgm
<abadia> ve ai
<abadia> e me fala se ta audio e imagens filé
<barna> abadia, agora com 10mb! to abrindo!
<abadia> barna rs
<abadia> aki é 10 mb
<abadia> virtua
<abadia> 1 mb upload
<barna> abadia, kra apareceu uma tela preta com um monte de codigo se mechendo!
<abadia> barna codigo?
<barna> abadia, a mesma q eu to usando agora!
<abadia> tu
<abadia> abriu no vlc?
<barna> sim, um monte de caracteres de mexendo!
<sistematico> Abriu normal, mas a imagem tá péssima :D
<barna> sim, com o fluxo de rede
<abadia> sistematico
<abadia> é minha velocidae
<abadia> barna entao problema ai
<abadia> o sistematico ta assistido
<sistematico> Eu sei.
<barna> que poderia ser?
<sistematico> barna: Abriu normal aqui.
<abadia> barna
<abadia> atualiza
<abadia> sua distro
<abadia> eo vlc
<abadia> apt-get update
<abadia> apt-get upgrade
<abadia> sistematico
<abadia> será q da pra por até qanto
<barna> ta tudo atualizado! usando lucid 64
<abadia> de bitrage
<abadia> em 1 mb?
<abadia> de upload?
<barna> http://www.2shared.com/photo/N05I8U_U/Captura_de_tela-1.html
<sistematico> abadia: Deixa do jeito que tá, se tu subir a rate quem tem net lenta não acessa :)
<sistematico> Dá pra ver de boa.
<abadia> sistematico o foda
<abadia> q é shoutcast
<abadia> so assiste com vlc
<abadia> ou winamp
<sistematico> abadia: Agora é sua vez: http://sistematico.no-ip.org:9000
<abadia> q
<abadia> isso?
<abadia> rádio?
<sistematico> abadia: Não, testei no Totem e mplayer e abriu.
<sistematico> abadia: É, estou tentando :)
<abadia> sistematico
<abadia> nao ta abrindo nao
<abadia> ta rodando
<abadia> o servidor
<abadia> ?
<sistematico> pior que tá.
<abadia> porta
<abadia> 9000 ?
<abadia> tu usa seu virtua
<abadia> como
<abadia> plugado
<abadia> direto no pc
<abadia> ou passa por roteador?
<sistematico> abadia: http://sistematico.no-ip.biz:9000
<sistematico> abadia: Eu uso Virtua, mas nesse PC não :(
<abadia> sistematico
<abadia> ta passand
<abadia> de boa
<abadia> kk
<sistematico> abadia: Aqui é uma bosta, Vivo 3G.
<sistematico> abadia: Funcionou?
<abadia> guns
<abadia> dont cry
<abadia> s
<sistematico> abadia: :D
<abadia> mais ta bufferizando
<sistematico> Minha NET de 30KBps :D
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<abadia> abaixa
<abadia> o bitrage
<sistematico> Altíssima velocidade.
<abadia> poe 64 stereo
<abadia> sistematico ta fazendo por q servidor
<abadia> shoutcast?
<abadia> ou
<abadia> pelo vlc?
<sistematico> abadia: MPD
<abadia> um
<abadia> é bom?
<sistematico> Show de bola.
<abadia> da
<abadia> pra transmitir
<sistematico> É só rádio, sem vídeo.
<abadia> video
<abadia> por ele?
<sistematico> Não.
<abadia> um
<abadia> queria 1 alternativa
<abadia> pra video
<abadia> pra virar mms
<abadia> sakaz?
<abadia> abrir em wmp
<sistematico> O VLC ué.
<abadia> mais meu upload
<abadia> é baixo
<abadia> o vlc nao da pra rodar servidor
<sistematico> Ouvi falar que ele toca e serve tambem.
<abadia> o servidor fica no encoder
<sistematico> Pior que eu acho que dá.
<abadia> aki eu uso assim
<sistematico> Mas nunca tentei.
<abadia> mando do meu virtua pra uma maquina fisica
<abadia> gigabt
<abadia> q distribui
<abadia> usando shoutcast server
<abadia> sakaz?
<sistematico> abadia: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
<sistematico> Num falei que dá!?
<abadia> da
<abadia> mais vc nao entedeu
<abadia> tipo
<abadia> eu uso
<sistematico> ?
<abadia> meu pc placa de captura
<abadia> eviando pra servidor usa
<abadia> sakaz?
<abadia> no vlc nao da pra fazer esse esquema
<abadia> vo ter q transmitir direto
<abadia> do meu pc
<sistematico> Dá pô.
<abadia> ai o upload
<abadia> é baixo
<abadia> sistematico
<abadia> qal servidor
<abadia> eu usaria?
<abadia> tem algum server do vlc
<abadia> pra rodar em modo texto
<abadia> no servidor la?
<sistematico> tem po
<sistematico> Mas eu nunca usei.
<abadia> kk
<sistematico> Tem que ver a documentação.
<abadia> isso q é foda
<sistematico> Mas que tem tem :D
<abadia> onte ontem
<abadia> eu tentei o icecast
<abadia> q da pra fazer
<abadia> mais me matei dia todo
<abadia> e nada
<abadia> kk
<sistematico> O servidor é Linux?
<abadia> é
<abadia> centos
<abadia> fica nos eua
<abadia> e aqui mando do windows
<abadia> pra ele
<abadia> sakaz?
<abadia> maquina de dc
<abadia> dedicado
<sistematico> Mas esse vídeo que você tá passando é do teu PC, certo?
<abadia> sim
<abadia> ele sai do meu pc
<abadia> com o encoder
<abadia> vai pro shoutcast server
<abadia> rodando na dedicada
<abadia> sakaz?
<abadia> e a dedicada
<abadia> distribui
<abadia> esse ip
<abadia> q tu ta conectado
<abadia> vendo
<abadia> é de fora
<abadia> sakaz?
<sistematico> Bixo, se vai do PC pro servidor e só depois pro cliente, porque não envia do seu PC direto pro cliente :|
<sistematico> Não entendi nada.
<abadia> pq
<abadia> meu pc
<abadia> ops
<abadia> minha interet
<abadia> upload
<abadia> é baixo d+
<abadia> imagina mandar video pra 20 pessoas?
<abadia> ninguem assiste nada
<abadia> de tanto buffer
<abadia> q vai ficar
<sistematico> Mas se tá enviando pro server do mesmo jeito.
<sistematico> A velocidade, em tese, não muda :|
<sistematico> Afinal o encoder não é no seu PC?
<sistematico> :|
<abadia> o encoder
<abadia> é
<abadia> o servidor
<abadia> é foda
<abadia> funciona assim
<abadia> meu pc -> servidor usa -> pessoas assistido
<sLevin> barna
<sLevin> ontem o platao me falou de uma comunidade que ele participa..
<sLevin> vc sabe coé?
<abadia> sistematico
<abadia> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<abadia> ve se melhorou
<Lambertini> tarde
<Lambertini> toh com um problema com IMAP alguém pode me dar um help ?
<labs-microhard> boa tarde
<labs-microhard> alguém pode esclarecer algumas dúvidas?
<Lambertini> labs-microhard eu sou noob, mas se eu poder ajudar
<Lambertini> diz ai
<labs-microhard> é o seguinte
<labs-microhard> é normal o ubuntu dar uma tela preta da morte em um p4 2.8 ghz com 1gb de memo e hd de 40?
<abadia> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<abadia> abrem pelo vlc
<abadia> futebol
<abadia> rolado
<labs-microhard> o sistema funciona blza
<abadia> *rolando
<labs-microhard> de repente reinicia
<labs-microhard> fonte seventeam
<Lambertini> mas ele da algum erro de kernel labs-microhard?
<labs-microhard> como verifico?
<labs-microhard> ...
<Lambertini> labs-microhard geralmente no log do sistema
<Lambertini> ele grava o erro que da ao reiniciar
<labs-microhard> hmmm
<labs-microhard> mas como sou noob
<Lambertini> pode ser muita coisa, pode ser problema no linux, ou pode ser na máquina, fonte, memoria, processador com aquecimento
<labs-microhard> aonde fica o log?
<zer0ne> ta parecendo problema de Hardware
<labs-microhard> ?
<Lambertini> eu uso mais debian alguém que tem ubuntu deve lhe dizer melhor
<Lambertini> sabe aonde fica zer0ne ?
<labs-microhard> que bom que usa debian
<labs-microhard> pq eu to querendo migrar pro debian
<zer0ne> uname -a: Linux debian 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Mon Jan 16 16:22:28 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<labs-microhard> ouvi boatos que é muito mais leve que o ubuntu
<Lambertini> zer0ne tudo depende da configuração, ele é mais leve porque usa gnome, se não me engano o ubuntu usa o kde
<Lambertini> mas o ubuntu é mais bonitinho pra usuário
<labs-microhard> desculpa
<labs-microhard> mas o ubuntu usa kde/gnome
<labs-microhard> da versão 11 em diante unity
<zer0ne> o Ubuntu não ta usando unity?
<labs-microhard> Kubuntu = KDE
<labs-microhard> Ubuntu até 10.10 Gnome
<labs-microhard> Ubuntu 11.x unity
<labs-microhard> eu uso a lts 10.04 que é gnome
<zer0ne> labs-microhard: se não me engano os logs ficam em /var/log
<zer0ne> mas me parece que sua fonte é que ta batendo as botas
<zer0ne> pode ser até o cabo
<zer0ne> mas de uma olhada nos logs
<labs-microhard> qual deles?
<labs-microhard> depois que fiz umas configs aqui
<labs-microhard> melhorou muito
<zer0ne> creio que o log de erros é o failog, mas alguém deveria te dar a informação mais correta.
<labs-microhard> eu acrescentei 2 linhas em um arquivo do gedit
<labs-microhard> swapness = 10
<labs-microhard> ficou fino
<labs-microhard> meu sistema estava trabalahando numa lentidão sem fim
<labs-microhard> agora com esse ajuste fino, ficou muito legal
<zer0ne> eu gostaria que meu sistema desse erros, pois só assim eu aprenderia mais
<labs-microhard> não queira
<labs-microhard> hehehe
<sLevin> Não queira mesmo
<zer0ne> mas desde o Ubuntu 8.04 que os únicos erros que tenho são de Driver de vídeo
<sLevin> espera até vc usar um Sis 771
<labs-microhard> eu passei maior magrela aqui outro dia pra instalar o java
<labs-microhard> nem sabia o que era link simbolico
<labs-microhard> cara é incrivel...
<zer0ne> mas com os erros é que você aprende a resolver os problemas
<labs-microhard> linux vc aprende tudo
<labs-microhard> no Rwindows cara é só no click
<zer0ne> depende
<labs-microhard> assim fica muito fácil resolver as coisas
<zer0ne> as vezes um chkdsk resolve mais que vários clicks
<labs-microhard> tipo
<labs-microhard> instala um java no windows
<labs-microhard> instala um no linux
<labs-microhard> isso que estou falando
<zer0ne> entendi
<zer0ne> teve uma época que eu até compilava kernel
<labs-microhard> vc ja instalou o jre oficial?
<zer0ne> mas larguei de mão
<labs-microhard> pq?
<zer0ne> tempo
<zer0ne> trabalho
<labs-microhard> eh
<zer0ne> estudo
<labs-microhard> exige muito
<labs-microhard> estuda o que?
<zer0ne> Eu terminei esse ano técnico em info
<labs-microhard> eu faço CST em Redes de computadores.
<zer0ne> to só fazendo estágio
<labs-microhard> só
<labs-microhard> bom
<labs-microhard> é apenas o começo
<labs-microhard> eletrônica é o que há + software
<zer0ne> o problema é que o curso que fiz
<zer0ne> não é la essas coisas
<labs-microhard> hmm
<labs-microhard> cara
<labs-microhard> seu curso + uma lpi 1x + um ccna
<labs-microhard> vc ganha quase 2500
<zer0ne> é pq vc não tem noção como o curso foi ruim
<labs-microhard> hmmm
<zer0ne> a empresa presta bastabte serviço de aspx para outras empresas
<labs-microhard> mas todo curso é praticamente ruim
<zer0ne> então eles meio que largaram de mão o curso técnico
<labs-microhard> é bom em teorias
<zer0ne> em dev cara
<zer0ne> eu só tive VB .NET (6 meses)
<zer0ne> e ASP
<labs-microhard> massa
<zer0ne> 3 meses
<labs-microhard> mas não programo
<zer0ne> não deu pra aprender quase nada
<labs-microhard> meu negócio é mais redes
<labs-microhard> infra estrutura
<labs-microhard> eu consegui umas façanhas aqui outro dia
<zer0ne> redes nem falo cara
<labs-microhard> que muito cabra não consegueria
<zer0ne> eles só focaram no básico
<labs-microhard> cara
<zer0ne> e depois martelaram windows server nas nossas cabeças
<labs-microhard> pega o guia foca
<labs-microhard> o foca é bom pra caramba
<zer0ne> eu tenho
<labs-microhard> tem muita coisa
<labs-microhard> eu estou lendo
<zer0ne> tenho até um guia de servidor do debian
<labs-microhard> ja estou começando aprender
<labs-microhard> isso é bom
<labs-microhard> mas tem que ralar
<labs-microhard> ler e praticar
<labs-microhard> se não cara
<labs-microhard> não aprende
<zer0ne> é isso que tenho feito
<labs-microhard> tudo na vida é paciência
<zer0ne> pq se for depender só do que me passaram no curso
<zer0ne> tava brabo
<labs-microhard> não adianta querer engolir o mundo
<labs-microhard> eu estava cru demais no linux
<labs-microhard> já sei fazer uma pá de coisas sozinho
<labs-microhard> não sabia nada de diretórios / ls/ chmod e tals
<labs-microhard> hoje sei o basiquinho
<zer0ne> eu consigo me virar, mas não sei muita coisa não
<labs-microhard> cara
<labs-microhard> vc sabe se a galera daqui usa icq?
<zer0ne> humm nem sei
<labs-microhard> tenho saudades do icq
<labs-microhard> era muito bom
<zer0ne> eu gostava da Brasnet
<labs-microhard> tbm
<zer0ne> brasirc
<labs-microhard> damn good times
<zer0ne> quem gosta muito de ICQ são os Russos
<zer0ne> hoje, que digo
<labs-microhard> os maiores hackers estão lá
<labs-microhard> aqui...
<labs-microhard> vou nessa empresa vai fechar
<zer0ne> falou.. vai na paz
<labs-microhard> add no msn
<labs-microhard> tiberio@rock.com
<zer0ne> tranquilo
<labs-microhard> deposi a gente troca uma idéia
<zer0ne> beleza
<abadia> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<xdoctor> ola
<Lambertini> alguém pode me dar uma força com o postfix ? uma dúvida rápida
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<Lambertini> noite
<Lambertini> alguém ai?
<barna> eu
<VascoTV> assista ja a vasco tv no vlc http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/
<VascoTV> assista ja a vasco tv no vlc http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<Dragonforce> alguem sabe explicar porque quando ligo meu notebook o ubuntu nao reconhece todos os hardwares, sendo necessario reiniciar pra ele reconhecer touchpad, placa de rede wireless e som ?
<Dragonforce> to tentando mudar permanentemente pro linux mas assim ta ficando dificil :/
<Geowany> Dragonforce, vc instalou os drivers proprietários?
<Dragonforce> Geowany, nao, estou usando os que o ubuntu reconheceu
<Dragonforce> mas o engraçado, é que ligo, não reconhece, depois reinicio e ta tudo certinho
<Geowany> estranho
<Geowany> eu tive problemas aqui com webcam apenas
<Dragonforce> ah, webcam eu tenho problema sim
<Dragonforce> aquelas m560x
<Dragonforce> bison cam
<Geowany> e os terminais puros estão com uma resolução que não consigo ver
<Dragonforce> isso e chato, no windows nao acontece nunca, no linux sempre ;/
<Dragonforce> vejo esses erros q acontecem comigo e penso que e so comigo, pq o software livre, pelo menos em tese, tem um dinamismo muito maior
<Dragonforce> problema ao aparecer é "rapidamente resolvido"
<Geowany> Dragonforce, mas nesse caso eu não reclamo muito porque depende do hardware
<Geowany> "Linux é bom em máquina boa"
<Geowany> não que a sua não seja boa...
<Dragonforce> nao nao, a minha nao e la essas coisas
<Dragonforce> nao ofende falando da maquina Geowany
<Dragonforce> =]
<Geowany> mas digo da parceria entre o que é homologado pra linux e o que não é
<Dragonforce> pra ser franco o sistema me agrada, pelomenos o ubuntu
<Dragonforce> é muito inteligente, diferente do windows
<Geowany> Dragonforce, tentou com a versão LTS do ubuntu?
<Dragonforce> to na 11.10
<Dragonforce> mas ja usei outras, como a lucid lynx
<Dragonforce> nesse mesmo pc
<Dragonforce> e aconteceu a mesma coisa
<Geowany> Dragonforce, manda a saida do lspci e lsusb aqui no meu pvt
<Geowany> ou no pastebin.com
<Geowany> ou qualquer outro site que vc queria kkkk
<Dragonforce> http://pastebin.com/CQEaG2z9
<Dragonforce> agora, por exemplo, depois de ter reiniciado tudo
<Dragonforce> reconheceu a wireless e o som
<Dragonforce> mas
<Dragonforce> nada do touchpad
<Geowany> ICH8 Family
<Geowany> eu ja tive problemas com som usando uma placa dessa
<Geowany> o resto funcionou normal
<Dragonforce> o som ta de boa, to ouvindo
<Dragonforce> cara, é engraçado
<Dragonforce> a impressão que tenho é que da algum curto
<Dragonforce> sei la
<Lambertini> alguém pode me dar uma mão com postfix?
<barna> Dragonforce, quar kernel vc ta usando?
<Dragonforce> to na 11.10
<Dragonforce> atualizada
<Dragonforce> salvo engano 3.0.0
<Dragonforce> mas esse problema ja dava na lucid lynx antiga
<Geowany> Dragonforce, cara, estranho! hardware todo intel com esses problemas
<Geowany> isso não parece ser problema no sistema operacional
<Dragonforce> e muito estranho
<Dragonforce> vc ligar, nao pega, reinicia, e ta blz pegou tudo ?!
<barna> eu tive um comp bem parecido com o seu! ele reconhecia tudo 100%
<barna> o q to agora é parecido tb!
<Dragonforce> aí desanima
<Dragonforce> eu to, e ate ficaria sem a webcam do note
<Dragonforce> mas assim com o sistema instavel nao da ;/
<VascoTV> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<VascoTV> alguem
<VascoTV> asistindo
<VascoTV> aqui?
<Dragonforce> eu nao
<Dragonforce> tu vice ?
<Dragonforce> digo
<Dragonforce> visse
<VascoTV> quem
<VascoTV> gosta de esporte
<VascoTV> abra pelo vlc
<VascoTV> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-28
<diego_linux> algem sabe me dizer como instalar o gnomenu no ubuntu 11.10?
<Lambertini> alguém pode me ajudar com o roundcube?
<Ricardo__> barna, o q tem de melhor nesse kernel 3.0?
<Ricardo__> ou 3.02
<Ricardo__> nem sei qual ta
<barna> agora to usando o 3.2.x no debian!
<barna> kra ele ativa todos os recursos do meu netbook! sem ter instalar driver nem nada!
<barna> todas as teclas Fn funfan, o mouse multi-touch funfa!
<Ricardo__> to dizendo performance
<Ricardo__> e outras coisas realmente funcionais
<barna> sem falar q o OS ficou muito mais rapido e ta consumindo menos ram!
<barna> pra qem tem placa de video intel o consumo de energia ta um pouco menos tb
<Ricardo__> hm
<barna> ja volto, vou la pra ubuntu
<picolo> Galera alguem sabe de um sistema de contas a pagar e receber para linux?
<barna> voltei
<Monarquista> barna, <picolo> Galera alguem sabe de um sistema de contas a pagar e receber para linux?
<barna> hummm, sei não
<picolo> Rss
<picolo> Eu estou baixando um pelo repositorio, vamos fazer um teste
<barna> como q eu faço pra ver o codigo fonte de uma pagina com o firefox 10?
<barna> antes vc clica em exibir>codigo fonte, agora num tem mais!
<Mr-CapsLock> barna, não é com o botão direito na página e depois "código fonte" não?
<barna> Mr-CapsLock, massa, agora só tem lá!
<barna> Valeu
<Mr-CapsLock> ;)
<abadia> barna
<abadia> rolando futebol
<abadia> na vascotv
<abadia> .!
<abadia> bbb
<abadia> rolando
<abadia> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls BIG BROTHER BRAZIL 12 LIVE STREAM VIDEO
<marcelomauro> olá galara
<marcelomauro> não consigo fazer meu microfone funcionar usando plugin flash
<marcelomauro> a página que aparece para dar permissão não permite mudar as configurações
<marcelomauro> alguém já passou por esse problema ai?
<marcelomauro> estou precisando estudar inglês e as páginas do livemocha e englishtown ficam impossibilitadas de trabalhar no ubuntu (somente no windows funcionam)
<D4rcK> Alguem poderia me encinar como eu crio uma ponte da minha placa wireless para a minha placa de rede?
<t1t4n> é possivel 2 maquinas possuirem a mesma chave publica?
<Meyer> t1t4n, vc est? falando do fingerprint do knownhosts?
<t1t4n> isso
<t1t4n> Meyer: Quero que 2 maq tenha o msm fingerprint para acessar com ssh
<nardey> ubuntu 12 - não habilita janela para instalar impressora.... alguem tem informação a esse respeito....
<Meyer> t1t4n, isso n?o ? recomendado e n?o deve ser feito
<CastilhosR> ping
<Kazenin> pong
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> eae Kazenin
<Kazenin> h4x0r_d0_m4L, gabezao !
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> ;D
<diego_linux> Pessoal boa tarde, eu acrescentei algum repositorios e tals, gostaria de voltar a configuração padrao alguem poderia me auxiliar?
<Kazenin> diego_linux, use o software-properties-gtk para remover os repositórios que você adicionou
<Kazenin> alt + f2
<Kazenin> depois
<Kazenin> gksu software-properties-gtk
<Kazenin> [enter]
<Kazenin> digite a senha e remova os repos
<Kazenin> ;)
<diego_linux> eu ja removi alguns gostaria de deixar apenas os de fabrica
<diego_linux> porem nao sei quais sao
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> diego_linux,
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=symple+ubuntu+generator&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Frepogen.simplylinux.ch%2F&ei=Zw5NT-KMLsTo0QGtiKH9Ag&usg=AFQjCNHF38nQRVSMdZINELX-jmcYELKnBA
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> gerador :)
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> e sempre que altere um arquivo diego_linux
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> faça backup dele
<h4x0r_d0_m4L> mais facil
<diego_linux> blz
<diego_linux> vlw
<RxDx> por favor, tenho um notebook com nvidia optimus
<RxDx> qual programa eh melhor para gerenciar o uso das placas de video... ironhide ou bumblebee?
<Kazenin> é tudo nome de autobot é ?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Cuki> tarde ElDeablo
<ElDeablo> \o Cuki
<moskvat> socorr, meu touchpad tá drogado
<Cuki> hi there
<Cuki> da glicose pra ele
<moskvat> alguém tem uma explicação? quando toco no touchpad o mouse sai pulando desembestado
<moskvat> será um bug no ubuntu?
<converge> alguem usa rsnapshot ?
<acris_away> moskvat: pode ser sujeira no touchpad, já vi isso...
<moskvat> acris_away, chegando a travar a interface gráfica?
<acris_away> moskvat: não. uma vez aconteceu isso quando eu estava com um mouse conectado, e outra vez também num ubuntu rescém instalado que deu incompatibilidade de hardware (era hardware velho), mas fora isso nunca vi acontecer
<acris_away> moskvat: nesses casos de hardware velho e de outro mous conectado chegou sim a travar
<moskvat> acris_away, minha situação é exatamente a primeira, estou com mouse usb quando toquei no touch ele saiu pulando na tela
<acris_away> moskvat: quando isso aconteceu comigo bastou reiniciar o micro para resolver. reiniciei com ele sem o mouse, depois conectei de novo
<acris_away> só reiniciar a seção não resolveu, moskvat
<moskvat> acris_away, pultz mais vai ser sempre assim?
<acris_away> moskvat: isso tem acontecido raramente aqui nessa instalação de ubuntu, raro mesmo
<moskvat> to usando o xubuntu 11.10
<acris_away> às vezes é o contrário, é o mouse que para de funcionar. to usando o kubuntu 11.10
<moskvat> meu mouse tá blz, tirando a parte que vc clica 1x e ele clicak 2x.....
<acris_away> nossa, moskvat
<moskvat> mouse novinho, 15 dias só acris_away
<moskvat> putz
<acris_away> é, mas não deve ser problema do mouse, a não ser que ele seja de tecnologia impressionantemente nova :)
<moskvat> kkkkk
<moskvat> deixa matar a sessão
<converge> alguem usa rsnapshot ?
<moskvat> opa de volta se o mouse usb acris_away
<moskvat> agora o touch tá joinha
<acris_away> legal, moskvat
<moskvat> tá tremendo mais bem pouquinho acris_away
<acris_away> bom, vamos ver se fica estável, moskvat
<moskvat> tem algum ajuste que possa ser feito não? acris_away
<acris_away> moskvat: infelizmente não sei
<moskvat> nos dispotivos ele tá mostrando mouse ps2 e alps ps2
<moskvat> o scroll do touch tbm não funfa acris_away
<moskvat> uma vez consegui ativar a zona de rolagem mas não lembro como arrgghh
<acris_away> ich, daí complicou, moskvat, e eu preciso concentrar aqui, não vai dar pra ajudar, dá uma olhada nos fóruns...
<moskvat> blz
<moskvat> valeu
<acris_away> acho que nao ajudei muito... boa sorte, moskvat
<abadia> http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<abadia> jogo do brasil
<abadia> rolando
<D4rcK> alguem sabe me informar qual e o canal do Clube do Hardware?
<kiol> a 3m não vende pelicula anti reflexo de notebook no Brasil??? Só achei de ipad...
<abadia> Acompanhe o FUTEBOL 2012 BRASIL X BOSNIA Pelo Winamp ou VLC sem Propagandas melhor imagem http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<Gomex> Fala ae galera
<Gomex> Alguém sabe me dizer se existe alguma opção de ficar trocando a área de trabalho automaticamente no ubuntu?
<Gomex> Pra ficar automaticamente oscilando entre a área 1 e 2
<digodigo> Pentium233: tá usando um p233? irado!
<digodigo> Pentium233: ql distro tah rodando aih?
<Ricardoo> como instalar o java no ubunto 10.04
<mriccardo> <Ricardoo> se o pacote não estiver no repositorio partner pode usar o repositorio ppa
<Ricardoo> como faco isso?
<mriccardo> abre ai Sistema > Administração >  Canais de Softwares
<mriccardo> e habilita o partner
<mriccardo> depois so procurar no gerenciador de pacotes sun-java (isso para o java da oracle) existe a possibilidade de instalar o open java
<mriccardo> acho que esta mais claro aqui :) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<mriccardo> boa!
<platao> iaio
<sistematico> Pessoal, como eu monto um hd externo como usuario normal?
<mriccardo> qual versão do ubuntu esta usando?, aqui uso um externo e monta normal
<sistematico> mriccardo: Não uso Ubuntu =p
<platao> sistematico ja tentou assim?
<mriccardo> qual distro?
<platao> sudo blkid
<mriccardo> entao esta no canal errado kkkk :P
<sistematico> mriccardo: Arch linux.
<platao> assim vc ve o UUID da partição
<platao> ai vc coloca no fstab
<platao> dessa forma
<sistematico> platao: Ah!
<platao> UUID=2BEC6DCD3BF5CF47	/media/Dados	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=pt_BR.UTF-8	0	0
<sistematico> platao: Sim, mas se eu colocar no fstab, ele não montará sozinho, certo?
<platao> logico que troca esse UUID pelo da sua partição né
<platao> :)
<platao> editando o fstab
<sistematico> platao: Tipo, como root, ele monta, certo?
<platao> sim
<platao> tem uma ferramenta de configuração ntfs
<platao> no ubuntu que monta pra vc
<platao> mas como vc nao ta no ubuntu....
<sistematico> platao: Se eu digitar: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/hd funciona normal, mas só como root.
<sistematico> platao: É um chmod específico do /bin/mount, só que eu não sei qual é :P
<sistematico> lucas@archlinux> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/samsung                                                                                                                ~
<sistematico> mount: operação exclusiva de root
<sistematico> Entende?
<mriccardo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev :P
<platao> acho que seusar os parametros que coloquei defalts deve montar como usuario padrao
<sistematico> platao: Com certeza, só que quando eu entro no X, ele não monta sozinho mais :)
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<sistematico> Tem outra coisa que me irrita bastante, é a tecla HOME e END que não funcionam.
<sistematico> Não sei porque, no X elas funcionam, no console não :\
<platao> estranho aqui funciona e elas iniciam montadas com o comando que dei...
<platao> UUID=2BEC6DCD3BF5CF47	/media/Dados	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=pt_BR.UTF-8	0	0
<platao> ja na inicialização
<platao> do sistema
<platao> /dev/sda5 /media/Dados fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<platao> olha como esta o meu mtab
<sistematico> platao: Ms você montou clicando no ícone? Tem essa linha no fstab?
<platao> nao ela ja inicia montda
<platao> meu fstab
<platao> UUID=2BEC6DCD3BF5CF47	/media/Dados	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=pt_BR.UTF-8	0	0
<platao> meu mtab
<platao> /dev/sda5 /media/Dados fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<ricardooo> mriccardo, sobre a maquina java nao consegui instalar nao achei os canais de softwares
<platao> ela ja inicia montada
<platao> essa e uma partição ntfs de dados
<platao> que tenho aqui
<platao> se vc copiar deve funcionar.....
<sistematico> platao: Vou tentar, valeu.
<L88os> boa noite
<mriccardo> ricardooo: abre o terminal e > sudo apt-add-repository ppa:flexiondotorg/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<L88os> alguém tem informação sobre o time regional de SP?
<mriccardo> ricardooo: isto vai instalar java 1.6.0.30 se precisar do jdk > sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<diego_linux> Alguem poderia me auxiliar, Eu gostaria de saber como faço por exemplo pra trazer a janela de um programa fechado porem " dormindo " ' exemplificando emesene ' novamente para frente
<diego_linux> ?
<Dead_Thinker> diego_linux, , Tu quer finalizar o processo?
<sistematico> diego_linux: Qual ambiente?
<diego_linux> nao Dead_Thinker
<sistematico> diego_linux: emesene &
<sistematico> diego_linux: depois fg [TAREFA]
<diego_linux> por exemplo: eu abri o emesene dae eu loguei mas fechei o aplicativo ele ainda esta em execução porem a janela sumiu quero restaurar a janela
<sistematico> diego_linux: No Gnome3, Unity?
<diego_linux> no ambiente grafico
<sistematico> Unity?
<diego_linux> sistematico eu utilizo o gnome
<sistematico> diego_linux: ALT+TAB?
<diego_linux> nao funciona
<diego_linux> alt+tab
<sistematico> diego_linux: Ele fica na barra esquerda, não fica?
<diego_linux> no unity ele fica em bandeja
<mriccardo> ele fica na área de notificação \/ correto?
<diego_linux> ja no gnome nao
<diego_linux> nao
<sistematico> diego_linux: Na barra esquerda.
<sistematico> diego_linux: Não?
<diego_linux> apenas o amsn que fica na barra de notificação
<nardey> não consigo instalar impressora pdf no ubuntu 12
<mriccardo> na barra inferior gnome (notificação)
<sistematico> diego_linux: Leva o mouse bem no cantinho superior esquerdo que vai aparecer uma espécie de dock do lado esquerdo da tela, cheio de ícones, um deles deve ser o ícone do emesene já aberto.
<sistematico> Na barra inferior ele tambem deve aparecer.
<diego_linux> nao tem nenhum comando que chame o aplicativo pelo ID
<sistematico> nardey: O que seria uma impressora PDF?
<mriccardo> nardey: tentou cups-pdf
<sistematico> diego_linux: Tentou o comando emesene?
<diego_linux> emesene & ?
<sistematico> diego_linux: Com o & é pra jogar pro plano de fundo.
<sistematico> diego_linux: Background.
<sistematico> diego_linux: Isso no console, exemplo: cp arquivo /pasta &
<diego_linux> entao mas quando eu clico no aplicativo ele ja nao abre como emesene & ?
<sistematico> Aí ele vai retornar o PID do processo cp e fechará, como se não estivesse trabalhando, mas está.
<mriccardo> ou da um killall emesene no terminal ou abre o monitor de sistema e mata ele por ali :P
<sistematico> diego_linux: Acho que não.
<sistematico> diego_linux: Cria um ícone no dock do Gnome.
<diego_linux> como assim criar um icone no dock do gnome?
<sistematico> diego_linux: O comportamento padrão do Gnome 3 é trazer para frente os aplicativos ao invés de iniciar uma nova instância(diferente do Gnome 2 onde o comportamento padrão dos ícones era criar uma nova estância ao invés de trazer pra frente uma instância já iniciada).
<mriccardo> diego o teu problema é que o emesene está em execução mesmo aparentemente fechado...correto? e você quer fecha-lo por compléto?
<nardey> não habilita para adiconar uma impressora. já reinstalei várias vezes o cups-pdf e não aparece nada. fica desabilitado "adicionar impressora"
<sistematico> diego_linux: Execute o Emesene, quando ele estiver aberto, vá no painel lateral do Gnome e clique com o botão direito no ícone do Emesene e escolha "Fixar" ou algo assim.
<diego_linux> nao mriccardo na verdade ele esta em execução porem nao tem mais a janela no background e quero retornar sem abrir outra instancia
<sistematico> mriccardo: Num é isso que ele quer.
<sistematico> mriccardo: Ele quer trazer pra frente o Emesene, não fecha-lo.
<sistematico> diego_linux: Entendeu o que eu te falei?
<mriccardo> ahh entendi foi fechado a gui mas ele quer abri-la novamente
<sistematico> mriccardo: Não verdade não foi fechada, seria algo como unstick ou unshade.
<diego_linux> nao da
<mriccardo> mm
<diego_linux> sistematico ele nao me da essa opção
<platao> nao entendi isso
<platao> vc esta usando o unity?
<diego_linux> nao, estou usando o gnome
<xuxuco> BBB LINK ALTERNATIVO PRA WINAMP E VLC. OTIMA QUALIDADE SO ACESSAR http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<xuxuco> ops
<mriccardo> pq nao usa o emphaty ficou muito bom a integração com gnome
<xuxuco> SEXY HOT ONLINE PARA WINAMP E VLC. OTIMA QUALIDADE SO ACESSAR http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<platao> se estiver tem duas formas eu acho...a primeira e colocando um atalho para o emesene na cartinha para ficar alocado la e a outra o unity nao deixa mostar os icones entao e necessario alterar a configuração para ele poder mostrar o aplicativo minimizado na bandeja
<Daekdroom> UdontKnow, tá aí?
<platao> BBB??? o que e isso?
<mriccardo> empathy :)
<diego_linux> como sei  qual gnome estou usando?
<platao> se estiver usando dois paineis um em cima outro em baoxo esta usando gnome 2
<Daekdroom> Não necessariamente.
<Daekdroom> O GNOME Fallback também usa 2 painéis.
<mriccardo> ahh ve se ele não esta aberto onde4 tem um envelope proximo ao relogio se for gnome 2 :)
<platao> sim acho que deu pra entender :)
<Daekdroom> Também é possível colocar o 'envelope' próximo ao relógio no Gnome 3.
<mriccardo> creio que sim
<mriccardo> alt + botão direito na barra :)
<diego_linux> acho q estou a usar o gnome2
<Daekdroom> Mas quem não sabe a versão do GNOME que está usando não saberia fazer isso (até porque tem que instalar o pacote dos indicadores)
<diego_linux> o gnome3 ja vem instalado no 11.10 ?
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<Daekdroom> Mas usando o Unity Shell ao invés do Gnome Shell
<diego_linux> achei o unity muito lento, e sem opçoes de personalização
<Daekdroom> A lentidão será resolvida no 12.04. ;)
<Daekdroom> E quase todas as opções de personalização do Unity ficam no CCSM, que, se mal usado, pode inutilizar o Unity.
<diego_linux> o unity é bem legal mas... pra mim ainda esta em processo evolutivo.
<diego_linux> entao como o gnome ja vinha sendo usado no ubuntu... preferi voltar a utilizar
<Ricardo__> acho q vou esperar o gnome 3 ficar maduro
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-29
<diego_linux> só o emesene que esta me dando este contratempo... o amsn ele cria um icone na barra de notificação ja o emesene se eu fechar ferrou
<Ricardo__> por enquanto debian com gnome 2.x
<SexyHot-TV>  SEXY HOT ONLINE PARA WINAMP E VLC. OTIMA QUALIDADE SO ACESSAR http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<mriccardo> Poluição até em irc :/ alguem da ban nele :D
<xuxuco> SEXY HOT ONLINE PARA WINAMP E VLC. OTIMA QUALIDADE SO ACESSAR http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<xuxuco> AMANHA
<xuxuco> PROCRAMA NERD GARANHAO
<platao> ataque DDos em 9
<mriccardo> kkkk
<platao> 8
<platao> 7
<platao> 6
<platao> 5
<platao> 4
<platao> 3
<platao> 2
<platao> 1
<UdontKnow> Daekdroom: ?
<xuxuco> platao
<xuxuco> pera
<xuxuco> viado
<xuxuco> nerd garanhao SEXY HOT ONLINE PARA WINAMP E VLC. OTIMA QUALIDADE SO ACESSAR http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<Daekdroom> UdontKnow, xuxuco e SexyHot-TV
<Daekdroom> Tão fazendo spam
<mriccardo> cade os moderadores :/
<UdontKnow> Daekdroom: eu nao posso fazer nada quanto a isso
<UdontKnow> Daekdroom: nao sou operador do canal
<Daekdroom> Não?
<UdontKnow> Daekdroom: nao
<JoaoSantana> boa noite pessoALL
<mriccardo> boa joão
<UdontKnow> noite JoaoSantana
<UdontKnow> alias
<UdontKnow> bom dia, pq ja eh madrugada aqui
<JoaoSantana> Tais onde, UdontKnow, em Portugal?
<JoaoSantana> mriccardo \o
<mriccardo> portugal +3 soh XD > qual país udontknow
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: Londres
<JoaoSantana> Guest22572, Olá, Adorilson!
<mriccardo> que legal, meu cunhado morou ai um bom tempo :)
<JoaoSantana> cheguei perto :D
<adorilson> boa noite
<JoaoSantana> Não procurem por Wicked Weasel quando suas mulheres estiverem por perto.
<picolo> ???
<DavyS> Monarquista: troll :D
<picolo> Monarquista, e suas trolagens
<DANGGEROUSS> Olá
<Stylles> ai galera
<Stylles> alguem ja usou vpn
<Stylles> conectando blackberry?
<rodrigo_> oi
<rodrigo_> Alguem ai
<rodrigo_> Barna
<barna_> opa
<barna_> blz rodr1go
<barna_> blz rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> Sim
<rodrigo_> S[o nervoso com esse linux
<rodrigo_> `-`
<rodrigo_> nunca usei
<barna_> nervoso pq?
<platao> porque ta nervoso biba
<barna_> to com uma conexão por celular! queria achar alguma forma de fazer tipo um proxy pra num ficar baixando as coisas da rede, de deixa-las (na medida do possivel) no meu comp!
<barna_> alguem sabe como fazer ou me indica um tutorial???
<rodrigo_> linux fdp
<rodrigo_> toma no cu
<barna_> rodrigo_, RESPEITO! por favor!
<mriccardo> linux ou usuário dele o.O
<barna_> rodrigo_, a gente pode te ajudar no q for preciso e possivel!
<rodrigo_> Vc e o que aqui
<barna_> ai vai depender do que vc ta procurando!!!
<rodrigo_> quero um sistema operacional decente
<barna_> eu to aki pra ajudar e compartilhar conhecimento!
<mriccardo> aqui todos somos iguais, estamos pra ajudar desde que esteja ao nosso alcance
 * barna_ faz da palavras do mriccardo as dele!
<rodrigo_> abre nem o cd essa merda
<barna_> rodrigo_, nos não fazemos o ubuntu, mos usamos o ubuntu e nos ajudamos!
<rodrigo_> _l_
<barna_> rodrigo_, por favor amigo! sem palavão ou ofensa!
<barna_> nos queremos ajudar!
<Daekdroom> Ex-Chat não é a mensagem de saída do XChat?
<mriccardo> :/ é lamentavel ver pessoas assim
<mriccardo> mas faz parte :)
<barna_> de acordo! fico triste com esse tipo de pessoa!
<barna_> rodrigo_, nos fale o q está acontecendo! q dificuldades vc ta tendo e agente vai tentar te ajudar dentro dos conhecimentos de cada um de nos!
<rodrigo_> Isso nao baixa msn
<rodrigo_> nao abre cd
<rodrigo_> nao aceita outro navegador
<rodrigo_> tudo disconfigurado!
<barna_> rodrigo_, a quanto tempo vc ta usando ubuntu?
<rodrigo_> 1 dia `-`
<rodrigo_> bem que me falaram coisa barata nao presta
<rodrigo_> *-*
<barna_> ok, vc vai ter mudar muitos paradgmas aki no ubuntu!
<mriccardo> equivoco teu
<licensed> barna_, como vc ainda consegue dialogar com um kra desses
<barna_> calam, de tempo ao tempo! ja escutei isso de pessoas q hoje não usam win por nada nesse mundo!
<rodrigo_> vai se fude licensed
<sistematico> retardado.
<barna_> UdontKnow, vc ta ai????
<sistematico> heh
<mriccardo> msn você quer o cliente da MS ou bater papo com os contatos teus, navegadores tem varios, não ejetar cds, pode ter varios motivos
<barna_> calma gente! vamos manter o bom dialogo!
<barna_> o kra acabou de chegar e esta encontrando dificuldades!
<sistematico> O cara precisa usar Windows 98 SE, o Ubuntu é muito moderno pra ele.
<sistematico> heh
<rodrigo_> nem win95 msm
<sistematico> Neandertal
<mriccardo> :) mas paciencia  é uma dadiva pra se aprender e evoluir :P
<sistematico> rodrigo_: Aposto que tu mora numa caverna, né amigo?
<barna_> sistematico, seja exemplo aki camarada!
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> barna_: Não sou exemplo nem para os meus filhos :)
<sistematico> heh
<rodrigo_> o dia que vim na minha casa tu fica quetinho amigo!
<barna_> kra eu sempre lembro do Andre nessas horas!
<sistematico> Tô morrendo de dar risada isso sim.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Maior comédia esse carinha aí.
<sistematico> heh
<mriccardo> mas vamos lah rodrigo por partes, bota ai seus problemas que estamos aqui pra tentar ajuda-lo
<sistematico> mriccardo: O cara já vazou.
<sistematico> Num aguentou a pressão.
<mriccardo> lol nem vi :D
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Neandertal do caramba.
<sistematico> Mecânico de carroça.
<mriccardo> infelizmente tem muitos assim
<sistematico> Detesto gente burra.
<barna_> kra quando entra uns kras dessesa minha diversão e fazer o kra gostar do linux!
<sistematico> afe
<sistematico> Eu quero que ele mantenha distância do lnx.
<sistematico> af
<mriccardo> vamos lah rodrigo estamos aqui pra ajuda-lo
<mriccardo> ^^
<sistematico> Ow!
<sistematico> Alguem usou ou usa o Gobby?
<sistematico> Pensa num editor show de bola!
<mriccardo> vou baixar pra ver
<sistematico> 2 ou mais pessoas podem editar um texto ao mesmo tempo.
<sistematico> mriccardo: Ow! Instala pra você ver!
<sistematico> mriccardo: Muito chique!
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Achei muito legal, nem sabia que existia software pra fazer isso.
<sistematico> Chama-se Editor Colaborativo.
<mriccardo> nem eu :) obrigado por compartilhar
<sistematico> De nada :P
<mriccardo> bom vou indo! ótima noite a todos ai :)
<sistematico> Inté.
<rodrigo_> Alguem conhece o jogo chamado Priston Tale
<barna_> to com uma conexão por celular! queria achar alguma forma de fazer tipo um proxy pra num ficar baixando as coisas da rede, de deixa-las (na medida do possivel) no meu comp!
<barna_> alguem sabe como fazer ou me indica um tutorial???
 * Gooogle Still Active Discussions LinkedIn‏
<doncabron> boa noite
<doncabron> alguem me ajuda a instalar java pelo amor de deus
<Gooogle> java.com
<doncabron> eu tou apanhando
<doncabron> hehehe
<doncabron> baixei a merda do bin
<doncabron> nao sei q fazer agora
<doncabron> tou precisando demais aqui
<doncabron> burro pra carai
<Gooogle> Auxilio wiki java: http://migra.tk/DkXIs3
<doncabron> pqp
<doncabron> ubuntu velho eh uma merda
<Gooogle> só usa coisa velha quem quer :D
<abadia> oi
<doncabron> oi
<abadia> alguem me le?
<doncabron> eu leio
<abadia> doncabron
<abadia> pronto
<abadia> axo q me deram +silencio
<abadia> kk
<abadia> deixa te falar
<abadia> bin
<abadia> é mole
<abadia> da chmod 777 arquivo.bin
<doncabron> nooooooooo
<abadia> depois ./nome.bin
<abadia> ve se compila
<abadia> o java
<doncabron> eu tou enferrujado pra caramba
<abadia> ou baixa
<abadia> o java.deb
<abadia> www.debian.org
<doncabron> onde baixa o java.deb
<abadia> procura la
<abadia> java
<abadia> deve ter o pacote .deb
<doncabron> tou procruando aqui
<doncabron> hehehehe
<doncabron> valeu
<abadia> dan
<abadia> doncabron
<abadia> http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=java
<abadia> ai baixa
<abadia> de dpkg -i nome.deb
<abadia> mais fácil
<abadia> doncabron qal seu sistema
<abadia> ai
<abadia> i386?
<abadia> x64 ?
<abadia> Gooogle
<abadia> esses oias
<abadia> q unca mexeu com linux
<abadia> so da trabalho
<illuminarch> Bom dia
<Cuki> bom dia illuminarch
<labs> opa
<labs> blza?
<labs> alguém pode responder dúvidas sobre o debian?
<labs-microhard> alguém?
<t1t4n> preciso que minha maq tenha duas host_key
<t1t4n> é posssivel?
<labs-microhard> opa
<labs-microhard> claro cara
<labs-microhard> eu estou no ftp da ACC
<labs-microhard> onde as isos debian estão
<labs-microhard> tem 52 imagens de cds
<labs-microhard> e 6 de dvds
<labs-microhard> preciso de todaS?
<xuxuco> como
<xuxuco> seto 1 senha
<xuxuco> mesmo
<xuxuco> pra 1 user?
<xuxuco> labs-microhard
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> so da primeira
<xuxuco> o resto
<xuxuco> é repositorio
<labs-microhard> ok
<labs-microhard> to usando ubuntu
<labs-microhard> mas não está estável
<labs-microhard> muito pesado
<labs-microhard> vou colocar o debian
<labs-microhard> mas a pergunta é
<labs-microhard> mexer no debian é mais fácil tanto quanto o ubuntu
<xuxuco> alguem
<xuxuco> sabe 1 cliente
<xuxuco> torrent
<xuxuco> bom?
<xuxuco> tar: libktorrent-1.X.Y.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<xuxuco> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<xuxuco> tar: Child returned status 2
<xuxuco> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<xuxuco> [root@localhost transmission-1.40]#
<diego_linux> Pessoal bom dia, uso o gnome qual o atalho no teclado para alternar minhas areas de trabalho?
<Daekdroom> CRTL + ALT + Setas, diego_linux
<diego_linux> grato amigo
<diego_linux> Daekdroom muito obrigado
<labs-microhard> utorrent
<labs-microhard> tem como ser usado no linux
<labs-microhard> através do navagdor
<diego_linux> amigos, alguem sabe como instalar o gnome3 no ubuntu 11.10?
<Daekdroom> diego_linux, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<diego_linux> só isso, pois ja fiz isso... e em alguns foruns que pesquisei parece que o gnome deles sao bem diferentes do meu
<diego_linux> o meu menu é bem simples
<Daekdroom> A interface do Gnome Shell foi refeita antes do GNOME 3.
<Daekdroom> Talvez por isso.
<Daekdroom> O Gnome Shell que você deve ver é esse: http://blogs.gnome.org/fmuellner/files/2010/11/Screenshot.png
<Daekdroom> O outro é o 2.30/2.32
<diego_linux> Daekdroom nao é esse do link que eu vejo nao
<diego_linux> o meu painel superior só tenho aplicativos > locais
<diego_linux> esse que me mostrou no link é oq gostaria de instalar
<pauloolhos> oi
<illuminarch> boa tarde
<illuminarch> UdontKnow \0
<t1t4n> alguem ajuda a configurar um servidor nis
<xuxuco> alguem
<xuxuco> sabe algum teclado virtual
<xuxuco> pra eu instalar?
<Kazenin> não conheço
<Cuki> tenta o orca
<Cuki> xuxuco,
<dtcrshr> comofaz pra colocar o cd / usb do ubuntu como fonte de drivers / repositorios? no live boot o driver da broadcom aparece, mas depois de rebutar preciso da internet pra baixar, ai nao tem jeito ne
<thiago__> Olá pessoal
<xGrind> thiago__, eae \o
<thiago__> e ae
<thiago__> Alguéma aqui utiliza o linux Mint? Sei que aaqui as coisas são referente ao ubuntu
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: oi?
<illuminarch> UdontKnow nuss 0.0
<illuminarch> thiago_ qual seria a sua duvida?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: vc mandou algo pra mim... \0. queria falar comigo?
<illuminarch> UdontKnow nada... apenas havia dado bom dia ao povo e cumprimentei vc
<illuminarch> 0.0
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ah, tava ocupado
<illuminarch> tranquilo
<UdontKnow> beleza?
<illuminarch> tudo caminhando hehehehe soh uma alergia danada que peguei
<illuminarch> mas nao da pra morrer srsrsrs
<UdontKnow> plantao acaba com as energias da pessoa
<UdontKnow> ta foda
<illuminarch> eh fogo...dormir pouco e trabalhar muitooo nuss
<UdontKnow> nah, nem to dormindo pouco
<UdontKnow> mas quebra
<illuminarch> UdontKnow mas sao sempre no mesmo horario ou muda direto ?
<UdontKnow> horario comercial
<illuminarch> UdontKnow ixe
<illuminarch> entao eh fogo mesmo
<illuminarch> ja dizia vovó " se trabalho fosse bom, ninguém cobrava salario" kkkk
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: meu trabalho eh excelente
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ambiente sem igual. eu nao imaginava que era tao bom assim
<illuminarch> UdontKnow mas as vezes o trabalho pesaaaaaa
<illuminarch> eu ja trabalhei numa empresa muito boa...mas depois que eu fui promovido credoooo tensao todo dia
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: pra isso que eu tenho 5 restaurantes na empresa, incontaveis diversoes com salas de jogos, academia, sofas estrategicamente posicionados, copas cheias de guloseimas, ...
<xuxuco> Vasco x Bonsucesso na Vasco TV! acompanhe ao vivo: http://goo.gl/bNqif
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: gente bacana de todo lado
<UdontKnow> xuxuco: obrigado por me avisar, sr. spammer. ja estou pedindo providencias
<xuxuco> UdontKnow
<xuxuco> r
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> deixa de palhacada
<xuxuco> nao ker assistir nao assista
<xuxuco> agora ficar denunciando
<xuxuco> outros podem kerer assistir
<illuminarch> UdontKnow nossa entaooo é muito bom... o negocio eh agarrar com unhas de dentes hehehe la na Oi nao tem tanta coisa assim mas é boua
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<UdontKnow> xuxuco: fico denunciando pq eu me importo com a qualidade da rede. se nao se importa, poderia fazer o favor de sair? :)
<xuxuco> eu nao
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: perai, vou te mostrar o que fizeram na reforma de um dos pisos
<xuxuco> bem o mal
<xuxuco> eu ajudo aki
<xuxuco> dando suporte
<xuxuco> se vc ker ser mal humorado
<xuxuco> ou aparecer apareca com outro menos comigo
<xuxuco> vlw?
<vvesley> boa noite
<Monarquista> noite.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Monarquista> noite.
<xdoctor> boa noite
<JoaoSantana> hey, ho, let's go!
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-01
<barna> Monarquista, boa noite!
<Monarquista> barna, :)
<megalinux> p meu cpu esta fazendo barulho
<megalinux> ?
<spiga> xi... acho que explodiu.
<spiga> alguem ai mexe com email server zimbra...
<dhyll> Bom dia!
<illuminarch> Bom dia
<dhyll> :)
<dhyll> Vocês estão gostando do Ubuntu 12? :)
<spiga> nao sei.
<spiga> to no mint 12 e to gostando
<dhyll> rs
<servidor> oi
<dhyll> oi
<thiago__> E ae pessoal
<TerriTaria> Hello
<AlessandroLable> oi ?
<AlessandroLable> to no canal Brasileiro ?
<Mr-CapsLock> tá sim AlessandroLable
<AlessandroLable> oi alguem pode me ajudar ?
<AlessandroLable> estou tendo uns problemas com permissoes
<AlessandroLable> uso o ubuntu 10.11
<xGrind> AlessandroLable, oq acontece?
<AlessandroLable> to logado como administrador e mesmo assim tenho tido problemas com permissoes do tipo de instalações e até mesmo montar imagens ou montar dispositivos de armazenamento
<AlessandroLable> nao sei o pq disso acontecer tem 2 dias que fico assim.
<AlessandroLable> tenho 2 HDs um pra o sistema e um de backups musicas etc
<AlessandroLable> mas mesmo o leitor de dvd nao consegue ser acessado quando o sistema inicia
<AlessandroLable> (nao achei ajuda em forum =x) acabei por vir aqui
<AlessandroLable> xGrind sabe o que pode ser ?
<xGrind> AlessandroLable, nem sei :/
<Mr-CapsLock> logado como administrador?
<Mr-CapsLock> vc logou no sistema como root ???
<Mr-CapsLock> ou foi só em uma sessão no terminal ?
<AlessandroLable> malza  velox ta meio de mal cmg ta caindo direto a net
<AlessandroLable> sim, no login do ubuntu, tem usuario e administrador, entrei como administrador(como sempre)
<AlessandroLable> eu nao entendi direito como funciona o "root" mas ja tentei abrir pelo terminal usando a senha de adm e msm assim nao abre
<AlessandroLable> deixa eu copiar aqui a frase que dá no terminal
<AlessandroLable> olha aqui o que diz
<AlessandroLable> alessandrolable@Hedgehog-GA-MA69VM-S2:~$ sudo su
<AlessandroLable> [sudo] password for alessandrolable:
<AlessandroLable> root@Hedgehog-GA-MA69VM-S2:/home/alessandrolable# cd /media/HD/
<AlessandroLable> bash: cd: /media/HD/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<AlessandroLable> root@Hedgehog-GA-MA69VM-S2:/home/alessandrolable#
<AlessandroLable> ninguem pode me ajudar ?
<AlessandroLable> =/
<AlessandroLable> ow, alguem pode me dizer um forum que eu possa achar ajuda ?
<AlessandroLable> tentei em 2 e nada por enquanto ninguem sequer soube o que pode ser esse problema
<HotBit> AlessandroLable: tentou o mount?
<HotBit> AlessandroLable: /media/HD/   nao seria /media/nome do seu HD/
<HotBit> AlessandroLable: ls /media/
<AlessandroLable> oi gente desculpa
<AlessandroLable> tinha quase ninguem respondendo xD
<AlessandroLable> mas ja resolveram
<AlessandroLable> tava no ubuntu "o servidor geral"ja me ajudarma xD
<AlessandroLable> de qlqr forma vlw =]
<Lambertini> alguém sabe me dizer algum ftp web bom pra instalar?
<Kk2> proftpd
<Lambertini> Kk2, isso é servidor
<Lambertini> eu queria webftp
<Lambertini> tipo webmail
<fcoambrozio> Lambertini: webftp??
<Lambertini> fcoambrozio, exacto
<fcoambrozio> não seria um cliente FTP?
<Lambertini> fcoambrozio, cliente ftp pra web
<fcoambrozio> hmm
<fcoambrozio> FileZilla?
<fcoambrozio> tem um addon pro Firefox - FireFTP, se não me engano
<fcoambrozio> etc etc =)
<fcoambrozio> já testou algum?
<Lambertini> fcoambrozio, vou te mostrar o que estou falabdo
<Lambertini> falando
<Lambertini> fcoambrozio, ftp.jns2.com.br
<AlessandroLable> oi
<AlessandroLable> Hot ainda ta ai ?
<AlessandroLable> tsc
<AlessandroLable> genteja que o Hot que tava me ajudando aparentemente nao ta on vou soltar a pergunta e quem poder ajudar ou souber como ajudar pls helpa
<AlessandroLable> tenho 2 HD's um SATA - ntfs e um IDE ext4(que ta com o ubuntu)
<AlessandroLable> desde ontem por algum motivo nao to tendo permissao pra nada
<AlessandroLable> nao sei bem o pq
<AlessandroLable> nao posso acessar o hd extra(sata) nao posso acessar o driver de DVD e o cartoes SD
<AlessandroLable> se alguem souber como resolver pls me diz
<Mr-CapsLock> AlessandroLable, posta a imagem ou mensagem de erro no imagebin.org e coloca o link aqui
<fcoambrozio> AlessandroLable: o que mudou em seu usuario de ontem pra hoje?
<Cuki> vish
<Noki> Alguem ai mexe com squid ??
<Mr-CapsLock> Noki, faça a sua pergunta que alguém pode saber e responder
<Noki> alguem ai tem o conhecimento de squid
<illuminarch> Noki qual seria a duvida?
<illuminarch> Mr-CapsLock :)
<illuminarch> ops ele saiu
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<illuminarch> Kloeri Hello, good afternoon!
<illuminarch> barna ta ae?
<barna> illuminarch, opa!
<barna> blz?
<illuminarch> barna blz... o que ta pegando para o staff da freenode ta aqui?
<barna> illuminarch, qual?/quem?
<illuminarch> k loeri
<illuminarch> ele é da freenode
<illuminarch> teve algum problema ?
<barna> nossa, sei não eu entrei agora pouco! mas vou procurar no log!
<illuminarch> que horror
<illuminarch> alguem deve ter aprontado algo... mas enfim e ai tudo certo contigo ?
<barna> aki sim e com vc?
<illuminarch> tudo caminhando...hehehe
<illuminarch> 0.0
<xuxuco> internet
<xuxuco> é algo fantastico
<Mr-CapsLock> concordo
<Mr-CapsLock> illuminarch, e ae
<Mr-CapsLock> full ?
<illuminarch> Mr-CapsLock voltei hehehe
<illuminarch> tava aqui resolvendo problemas
<illuminarch> srsrsrsrs
<illuminarch> cara o cara la pediu ajuda e correu
<illuminarch> srsrs
<RmN> po
<RmN> nem sabia que o andre tinha falecido
<RmN> vi agora em um post
<RmN> :
<RmN> :S
<xuxuco> morreu
<xuxuco> de herpes
<xGrind> ¬¬
<platao> ATAQUE DDos em
<platao> 9
<platao> 8
<platao> 7
<platao> 6
<platao> 5
<platao> 4
<platao> 3
<platao> 2
<platao> 1
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> esse platao
<xuxuco> é hacker
<xuxuco> 187-4-216-228
<xuxuco> 187.4.216.228
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa noite a todos
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe como instalar o receitanet2012 no ubuntu 11.10, pois não aceita a instalação.
<EdvaldoSCruz> obrigado, ninguém sabe, vlw
<sistematico> Eu sabia, era só usar o Wine ou VirtualBox.
<sistematico> Mas ele não quis esperar :D
<sistematico> Boa noite a todos.
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-02
<pedrolucasp> Cadê a ursula?
<Monarquista> faz tempo que não entra aqui...
<pedrolucasp> :S
<Monarquista> aliás, eu sinto falta é do André mesmo, isso aqui tá largadão
<Monarquista> totalemnte entregue mesmo depois da morte dele...
<pedrolucasp> Verdade
<pedrolucasp> Puxa cara
<Monarquista> a não ser por bem poucos aqui nem vale mais a pena! Morreu... :S
<sdf> Andre Gondim faz uma falta da poxa mesmo, viu
<Monarquista> sdf, o carinha volta e meia mandava eu ir pra o off-topic, de tanto falar me habituei e nem precisei mais lembrar, virou funcção auto... :P
 * Monarquista função
<pedrolucasp> Well, well, skhaz por aqui?
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp sempre :)
<pedrolucasp> rs, nem sabia que você vinha a este bar. :P
<Skhaz> :)
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp eae, aprontando o que?
<pedrolucasp> Tentando arrumar uns bugs de Javascript. :S
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz desse jeito nunca mais pego freelance :P
<Skhaz> LOL
<Skhaz> é freela p/ brasilheiro? pedrolucasp
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz Estava tentando pegar uns bugs no launchpad do Unity e tentar ajudar
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, sim, é para um "sistema inovador" :S
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp nunca mais faço freela p/ br, tempo curto, pagam pouco e nao explicam bem
<Skhaz> mas enfim...
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz Se te contar que  tem uma EQUIPE fazendo a mesma coisa que eu agora mesmo você acredita? :P
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp porque? medo de vc falhar ou é muito trampo mesmo?
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz Incompetência, deles! Práticamente tudo é variável mal definida, função mal escrita
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz aí com tantos trabalhos pegam devs por aí para ajudar
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp normal, a coisa que eu mais vejo por aí é código porco
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, onde você está trabalhando
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp positivo
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, Saquei. Legal, trabalha com que parte exatamente?
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp no momento com mobile, android e ios
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<pedrolucasp> MarceloVaz, Boa Noite
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, Gosta de Deep Purple né?
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp sim, claro!
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai ja usou o sendEmail ?
<MarceloVaz> http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, Thank God... :D Saca só: http://t.co/yvHvB73u
<MarceloVaz> executando na mão ele funciona, via cron parece que não...
<pedrolucasp> MarceloVaz, Limpa o teu Cron
<MarceloVaz> ja limpei
<MarceloVaz> mesmo assim nada
<pedrolucasp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966575
<pedrolucasp> Espero que te ajude
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp que animal hein!
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, Acho essa versão do Strange Kind of Woman BEM mais maneira que a versão de estúdio
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, a mesma coisa com Child In Time
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp eu curto muito esse cover, não sei se vc vai, mas ve ai depois http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC_EOEDHR1I
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, Essa voz é dele mesmo?
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp sim
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz Que loucura, quer dizer, imagina você vai no McDonalds com essa voz e pede um McLanche Feliz :P
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, Mas curti até, apesar de que já tive meu período de Metal
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp HUAHUAHUAHUHUA divertido
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, hm
<pedrolucasp> Skhaz, Já escutou Bible Black?
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp nunca
<pedrolucasp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUs3i9oCs3U
<pedrolucasp> Sempre que vejo alguém falando em Black Sabbath, eu penso: "Black Sabbath uma ova, Heaven and Hell é muito melhor
<MarceloVaz> pedrolucasp n ajudou muito, mas valeu a intenção
<platao> luan santana na veia >)
<platao> eu prefiro massacration
<platao> ehehheehe
<xdoctor> Boa noite a todos
<platao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NEG6OQDF78&feature=related
<Skhaz> pedrolucasp mto bom :)
<Skhaz> platao pira pira piro é o melhor
<Skhaz> massacration é a melhor banda do mundo!
<platao> sim é claro!!!
<platao> isso é redundante né?
<platao> :)
<MarceloVaz> sera q estou errando algo ?
<MarceloVaz> http://pastebin.com/FufMR6Kg
<MarceloVaz> nao rola via cron de maneira alguma =[
<MarceloVaz> virgula
<MarceloVaz> o script roda, só não ocorre o envio do email usando o sendEmail
<MarceloVaz> na cron.daily
<MarceloVaz> basta colocar um link simbolico para o script né ?
<MarceloVaz> quit
<MarceloVaz> /
<DavyS> pangolin como anda o seu desenvolvimento?
<DavyS> :D
<Cuki> bom dia #ubuntu-br
<drchav> ve se alguem da uma luz ai.... eu to com o ubuntu 11.10 x64 e o unity so trava
<drchav> a maquina é um i7, 8gb ram e com um hd de 1tb
<drchav> nao era pra ficar travando essa porra
<Kk2> opinião pessoal, saia do gnome :D
<Kk2> que nao ira mais travar
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> como eu mudo essa tela roxa ridicula na inicializacao do 11.10
<claudio-tux> ?
<ghs> quando eu desligo o ubuntu, fica parado naqueles 4 pontinhos preenchidos e trava, ou seja, o Ubuntu nao desliga. O que há ?
<servidor> Ola
<servidor> Boa Tarde
<pauloolhos> Nao consigo acessar area de trabalho remota do ubuntu 10.10
<curitibatem> boa tarde!
<dinn> boa tarde
<curitibatem> aguem pode me ajudar com a configuração do meu video não passa dos 1024 x 768
<dinn> alguem trabalha com php no ubuntu 11.10?
<curitibatem> vc pode me ajudar dinn
<dinn> curitibatem, queria poder, estou com o mesmo problema que você...
<dinn> e como pesquisei e não consegui e o pessoal aqui não acha interessante ajudar nesse caso então me acostumei com o fato
<dinn> rs
<curitibatem> que pena
<dinn> curitibatem, quem sabe mais pra frente a equipe do ubuntu facilita isso pra gente
<davi> meu computador não abre filmes online, alguem sabe o que tenho que instalar ou fazer?
<dinn> sem pressa
<dinn> davi, filmes ou videos em varios formatos?
<dinn> davi, ta com problemas ao ver youtube?
<davi> só esta funcionando o youtube
<fcoambrozio> dinn: php?
<davi> quando tento assistir filmes não roda!
<dinn> fcoambrozio, sim to com problemas na instalação olha aí: http://pastebin.com/qWr77Es7
<dinn> davi, cara qual formato? especifique-se
<fcoambrozio> dinn: The requested URL /phpinfo.php was not found on this server
<davi> todos os formatos!só esta funcionando o formato do youtube
<fcoambrozio> existe este arquivo?
<dinn> fcoambrozio, estou iniciando então fica a dica
<dinn> vou procurar aqui
<fcoambrozio> dinn: teria de estar em /var/www
<dinn> fcoambrozio, e quanto ao phpmyadmin?
<fcoambrozio> dinn: "Da mesma forma acontece com o phpmyadmin." - acontece o que? Not found on this server?
<dinn> sim
<dinn> fcoambrozio, o problema é que fiz toda a instalação porque não estão nos seus devidos lugares?
<dinn> os arquivos
<fcoambrozio> dinn: quanto ao arquivo phpinfo.php - este não faz parte da instalação padrão
<fcoambrozio> por isto não está lá
<dinn> hum
<fcoambrozio> vc tem que cria-lo
<dinn> certo
<dinn> fcoambrozio, obrigado pela ajuda
<fcoambrozio> já o phpmyadmin, sinceramente, não sei - gerencio o banco via console =)
<dinn> fcoambrozio, qual comando pra abrir pasta como root, preciso alterar a pasta e não tem permissão
<dinn> fcoambrozio, tudo bem
<dinn> sudo nautilus
<dinn> alguma coisa
<dinn> eu não lembro
<fcoambrozio> mas, acho que vc terá que copiar os arquivos pro /var/www
<dinn> hum
<fcoambrozio> dinn: gksudo nautlius
<dinn> ok
<dinn> fcoambrozio, obrigado. ta tudo ok agora
<fcoambrozio> dinn: disponha =)
<fcoambrozio> e se tiver algum projeto opensource em PHP me chama... hehehe
<dinn> fcoambrozio, claro!
<dinn> fcoambrozio, qual editor php você poderia me indicar para ubuntu?
<fcoambrozio> dinn: eu uso vim mesmo - já peguei o jeito =)
<fcoambrozio> depois de algumas costumizações fica o bicho
<fcoambrozio> mas... depende do seu gosto/uso
<dinn> fcoambrozio, na verdade me apresentando erros e obtendo todas as funções necessárias... basta
<dinn> bom, vou ver aqui como funciona ele
<dinn> fcoambrozio, mas, qual você achou melhor de todos que você ja deve ter usado?
<dinn> o vim mesmo?
<fcoambrozio> dinn: é o que eu disse, depois de algumas costumizações o vim vira o bicho
<dinn> ok
<fcoambrozio> problema é que leva um certo tempo até isto
<dinn> =)
<dinn> rs
<fcoambrozio> se quiser um IDE, tenha Eclipse PDT
<dinn> chego lá
<fcoambrozio> se quiser apenas um editor, um legal é o Geany
<dinn> ok
<nosferatu> chighway.net
<xGrind> alguem ae usando o ubuntu 12.04 beta I como padrao no desktop?
<linux> gente sou o ubuntu, podem me ajudar?
<linux> desculpem, tou meio apreçado mas eu preciso de ajuda muito rápido.
<spiga> depende
<spiga> o que vc ta com problema
<linux> eu ativei o orca em modo root
<linux> aí ele digamos, pirou
<linux> precisondenajuda.
<sagat> existe alguma sala de discusão do linux mint
<sagat> ?
<sagat> ou fluxbox
<linux> sagat tu pode me ajudar com o orca?
<sagat> fala ai linux oque precisa
<linux> f
<linux> gente
<linux> och gente.
<linux> ajudem.
<legilson> se souber ajudo
<legilson> qual a duvida
<servidor> oi
<legilson> ola
<legilson> tudo tranquilo
<linux> orca.
<legilson> aqui o clima ta quente
<linux> executei meu orca em modo root agora ele não quer falar.
<legilson> varios bugs no 12.04 nada serio
<linux> bem.
<linux> parece brincadeira mas uso 10.10
<legilson> apenas informes tipo nao concluiu o sincronismo
<linux> mas comoeu faço para corrigir? sou dv, como eu faço?
<legilson> a 11.10 esta muito boa
<linux> executei o orca em modo root
<linux> bem, achei isto.
<linux> vc sabe como me ajudar?
<linux> acho que é tipo "se executar este arquivo em modo root ele não pega."
<legilson> nao tive ainda problemas assim
<linux> ingraçado.
<legilson> vou pesquisar
<linux> bem.
<legilson> se achar respostas posto aqui
<linux> sou pécimo em pesquisas, risos
<linux> bem, obrigado.
<linux> vou
<linux> ali rapidinho.
<linux> bem.
<linux> olha, eu fiz o seguinte.
<linux> executei o orca em modo root aí ele apareceu a tela de instalação eu fiz tudo direitinho mas.
<linux> quando reinicio o pc bugou.
<linux> achou algo?
<linux> sabe, queria fazer uma coisa e com windows nãi d.
<legilson> vcfala do orca leitor te telas e links
<linux> não dá digo
<linux> droga
<linux> bem.
<legilson> aqui funcionou mesmo como user root
<linux> queria poder utilizar mas acho que está além de meu poder acho que vou precisar de um "olho amigo" pra ler a tela pra min pra saber que tá havendo
<linux> eu digitei sudo orca
<legilson> tente fechar sessão
<legilson> e fazer novamente
<linux> bem.
<linux> a minha atitude foi imatura então.
<linux> fechei tudo e desliguei o pc.
<linux> aí quando retomei, não pegava mais.
<legilson> é nunca se usa user root
<linux> bem.
<linux> que será que ouve?
<linux> será que vou precisar formatar?
<legilson> apenas para usuarios mais experientes. e por pouco tempo
<linux> bem.
<legilson> nao precisa formatar
<linux> que eu faço?
<linux> bem.
<legilson> talvez uma remoção do aplicativo e a reinstalação resolva
<linux> que eu digito o terminal então?
<linux> no terminal digo
<legilson> vc pode tentar
<linux> bem.
<linux> sudo apt-get remove orca? será que funciona?
<legilson> sudo install orca
<linux> ah.
<linux> reinstalar.
<linux> deixa eu tentar ligar o pc aqui.
<legilson> ou isso
<linux> bem.
<linux> bem.
<linux> ei, qual resolve, sudo install ou com apt-get no meio.
<linux> melhor.
<linux> sudo install
<linux> ou
<linux> sudo apt-get install
<legilson> ok
<linux> qual dos dois?
<linux> o apt-get install ou só install?
<legilson> pode ser apt-get
<legilson> não existe diferenças grandes
<linux> bem.
<legilson> são facilidades de uso
<linux> vou tentar depois porque bem, tou sem ninguém pra ler a tela pra min.
<legilson> correto
<legilson> um grade abraço e sucesso
<linux> ok.
<dinn> fcoambrozio, já fez instalação do phpbb3 no ubuntu?
<linux> eita
<linux> eita.
<linux> porque as vezes acontece da gente trocar para um nick e sai isso?
<fcoambrozio> dinn: não
<dinn> fcoambrozio, consegui achar o erro. valeu de qualquer forma!
<zeratul> boa noite alguem pode me ajudar
<zeratul> meu ubuntu 10.10 amd64 nao pegar ip via dhcp nem apau
<zeratul> oi tem alguem aqui
<driver_> oi boa noite , será que alguem poderia me dizer porque o ubuntu não habilita os efeitos visuais com processador i5 ??? Grato Sérgio
<driver_> Boa noite ,, será que alguem aki entende de ubuntu??
<DavyS> driver_: alguma dúvida?
<driver_>    oi a minha duvida é essaporqué o ubuntu nao habilita OS efeitos Visuais com Processador Core i5??
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-03
<abcde123> exit
<RmN> alguem sabe quando sai versao final do ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Daekdroom> 26 de abril.
<Daekdroom> Ah.
 * Monarquista tem idiotas que não tem o minimo de dignidade mesmo... ¬¬
<sly> alguém aí disponível a ajudar?
<DavyS> sly: ?
<sly> DavyS
<sly> oi
<sly> tas disposto, carA?
<sly> configure: error: *** Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto (see config.log for details) ***
<sly> sabe dizer qq eu faço?
<DavyS> slipky: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<DavyS> veja se isso funciona
<sly> eu dei isso ai já
<sly> pega não
<sly> aliás
<sly> calmaí
<sly> preciso colar uma coisa, posso ir no pvt?
<DavyS> blz
<DavyS> cola no pvt então
<aprendiz> bom dia
<aprendiz> uma pergunta: tem como capturar a tela inicial do grub, no ubuntu 11.10 ??
<illuminarch> Kk2 see http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/03/decidido-campus-party-sera-em-recife-pe.html
<illuminarch> eu vouuuu
<illuminarch> 0.0
<mariosilvabr> Bom dia!
<iFail-Ubuntu-Gno> Alguem aqui usa a extensao pidgin no gnome 3?
<tiba765> minha inicialização leva 6sec procurando rede e mais 60sec para iniciar sem! como posso definir a rede padrão ou iniciar sem rede? tenho procurado esse topico na net mas não acho nada!
<tiba765> Minha inicialização fica a procura de rede sem fio e estende essa busca por mais 60 segundos antes de finalizar a inicialização! como melhorar isso?
<Lambertini> tiba765, desligar o serviço ?
<tiba765> gostaria de manter minha rede ativa sempre! ela está nos registros de rede! mas sempre na inicialização fica essa demora!
<Lambertini> e como você tah fazendo isso ?
<tiba765> Lambertini, editei minhas conexões de rede e add a rede de casa! somente isso!
<Lambertini> qual arquivo?
<Lambertini> rc.local ?
<tiba765> fiz pelo painel! em conexões de rede!
<Lambertini> vixi
<Lambertini> não vou poder te ajudar tiba765
<Lambertini> não uso x
<Lambertini> não sei aonde ele grava as configs
<tiba765> ok! valeu! vou ver o ifconfig
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eae o/
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o/
<licensed> boa tarde vitorlobo, Monarquista slipky =D
<Monarquista> licensed, boa tarde.
<vitorlobo> licensed,  poise..vai rolar em recife tu viu?
<vitorlobo> uhauhahuaa
<licensed> vitorlobo, vi sim, fui la no geekvibrations confirmar pessoalmente =D
<Guest73034> Oá pessoal
<Guest73034> Alguém auqui pode ajudar?
<Guest73034> wey
<DavyS> qual o problema?
<Guest73034> Estou usando uma distro baseada no Ubuntu (Linux Mint) e tenho um problema com a Interface Gráfica quando tento utilizar o Compiz
<Guest73034> Simplesmente não inicia
<Guest73034> lspci |grep  VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Guest73034> Quanto tento o comando  'sudo compiz --replace' : http://pastebin.com/CnJBTkN1
<Ferrari> Boa tarde, como altero a senha do root?
<Guest73034> DavyS ?
<DavyS> Guest73034: não sei resolver problemas com compiz ;/
<Guest73034> DavyS ok, obrigado
<tiago> Boa tarde
<tiago> alguem por favor, eu fiz m...
<tiago> dai o sudo nao funciona mais.
<tiago> aparece essa msg.
<tiago> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440     sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<tiago> como resolvo esse problema?
<tiago> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440     sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<DavyS> tiago: tente chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<curitibatem> Boa tarde pessoal
<curitibatem> alguém poderia me ajudar na resolução de vídeo
<curitibatem> não consigo maior que 1024 x 768
<tiago> diz que nao tenho permissao
<Guest73034> critibatem bump o mesmo acontece comigo
<tiago> ~$ chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<tiago> chmod: alterando permissões de "/etc/sudoers": Operação não permitida
<curitibatem> não tem como arrumar
<Guest73034> precisa configurar o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest73034> mas não sei como faze-lo
<DavyS> tiago: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50704/sudo-error-is-mode-0777-should-be-0440
<curitibatem> pois é tenho medo de mecher depois não entrar mais
<Guest73034> infelizmente problemas como o nosso, precisa de um expert em linux pra soluncionar de verdade
<Guest73034> nos foruns nem sempre não a solução... o google pouco ajuda nessas horas
<tiago> DavyS vou tentar seguir esse tutorial. Obrigado.
<Guest73034> eu não so to tendo problema com a resolução, mas com o compiz tbm
<curitibatem> pior que estou usando o Fedora
<curitibatem> 16
<curitibatem> achei que instalando ele resolveria o problema da resolução
<curitibatem> rss
<curitibatem> mais é igual ubuntu
<curitibatem> até mais bom final de semana a todos
<curitibatem> vou continuar com minha resolução rss
<RmN> quando saí versão final do ubuntu 12.04?
<RmN> quando saí versão final do ubuntu 12.04?
<Hartz> 12: 2012 . 04: Abril
 * RmN away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 15:22, page: on]
<RmN-Away> Hartz
<RmN-Away> obrigado
<mateusjmf> boa tarde a todos
<mateusjmf> criei hoje um grupo o Facebook chamado Linux BR para que todos nós apaixonados não só por Ubuntu mas principalmente por Linux tenhamos a oportunidade de ajudar os novatos e compartilharmos experiências uma vez que é muito difícil para um novo usuário que mal ainda entende de Linux achar este cnal irc e procurar ajuda. Conto com a presença de todos. Valeu
<infocus> como andre godim morreu? infarto? acidente de transito?
<Daekdroom> infocus, complicações da condição de saúde dele.
<fsales> oi pessoas.
<fsales> preciso muito da ajuda de voces.
<fsales> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 11.10
<fsales> e entrei no site do pidgin
<fsales> para baixar o programa
<fsales> ai eu baixei um arquivo .tar.bz2. ai procurei na net como instalar o programa. o primeiro passo é jogar esse arquivo dentro da pasta /home/user.
<fsales> mas nao consigo acessar a pasta pelo terminal nem recortar e colar
<fsales> como faço?
<Lambertini> fsales,
<Lambertini> pidgin é o que? msn ?
<fsales> é.
<fsales> mas o problema é que nao consigo acessar pelo terminal a minha pasta.
<fsales> eu entro em home
<fsales> dou ls
<fsales> aparece lá a pasta fsales e outra.
<fsales> mas nao consigo acessá-la
<Lambertini> fsales, tem acesso a o terminal ?
<Lambertini> ssh ?
<fsales> eu entro no terminal normalmente
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> digita
<Mr-CapsLock> fsales, o lance é esse aqui ío >>> http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Mr-CapsLock> segue o passo a passo que não tem erro, esquece esse tarball aí
<Lambertini> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Lambertini> coloca a senha do administrador
<Lambertini> e já era
<fsales> certo
<fsales> certo
<fsales> esse procedimento eu sei fazer
<fsales> mas porque nao consigo acessar minha pasta pelo terminal?
<Lambertini> vc consegue sim
<Lambertini> cd /home/fsales
<fsales> nao nao da
<fsales> diz que a pasta nao existe
<fsales> sendo que na pasta home
<fsales> eu digito ls
<fsales> e aparece la
<fsales> fsales e lost+found
<fsales> preciso de algum privilegio de admin ou algo do tipo para acessa-la?
<Lambertini> tenta assim
<Lambertini> sudo cd /home/fsales
<fsales> ai diz
<fsales> sudo cd command not found
<fsales> :/
<Lambertini> faz assim
<Lambertini> su -
<Lambertini> e digita a senha do administrador
<fsales> su -senha cd/home/fsales?
<Lambertini> não sei se assim funciona
<Lambertini> tenta su - senha
<Lambertini> depois
<Lambertini> cd/home/fsales
<fsales> ecomo entao?
<fsales> okk
<fsales> to instalando o pidgin, pera um pouco
<fsales> :)
<fsales> Lambertini qual o ultimo comando para instalar o pidgin
<fsales> eu baixei o ppa
<fsales> dei o update
<fsales> mas digito sudo apt-get install pidigin e nao funciona
<JulinBM> ae pessoal, alguém recomenda algum programa p2p?
<JulinBM> abadia: boa noite. vc poderia me dizer um programa para compartilhamento p2p?
<Lambertini> fsales, acabou de dizer que tava instalando ele ai
<Lambertini> qual a mensagem de erro?
<Lambertini> JulinBM, qbittorrent ?
<JulinBM> Lambertini: então, eu tenho um para .torrents, eu qria outro só para músicas
<Lambertini> entendi
<Lambertini> não conheço nenhum
<Lambertini> nem pra windows
<Lambertini> nem pra linux nem pra mac
<Lambertini> hoje em dia é mais fácil baixar no google
<JulinBM> hum... eu tentei alguns aqui, mas sem sucesso
<Lambertini> 4shared.com
<JulinBM> é.. rsrs
<Lambertini> baixa no mirc
<JulinBM> 4shared é um bom site
<Lambertini> #mp3
<JulinBM> Lambertini: eu sou novo no ubuntu. Vc sabe me dizer se o pidgin é bom?
<Lambertini> não sei JulinBM não uso X
<Lambertini> só uso shell
<Lambertini> terminal
<fsales> lambertini eu nao sei o comando para instalar o pidgin
<Lambertini> mas antigamente usava o imsn
<fsales> baixei o ppa pelo teminal e fiz update
<Lambertini> mas falam bem do pidgin
<fsales> e agora, o que digito?
<JulinBM> hum entendi
<Lambertini> fsales, baixou como ?
<JulinBM> lambertini: vlw pelas dicas
<Lambertini> JulinBM, de nada
<JulinBM> eu não consegui entrar em #mp3. uso o xchat
<fsales> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<Lambertini> fsales, apt-get install pidgin
<fsales> agora funcionou
<fsales> :P
<Lambertini> ;)
<Lambertini> depende da conta que está
<Lambertini> se estava como root
<Lambertini> não precisa do sudo
<fsales> humm
<fsales> como eu sei que tá como root?
<Lambertini> fsales
<Lambertini> ave
<Lambertini> eheheh
<iLogical_> o ubuntu não é mais gnome por padrão?
<Lambertini> iLogical_, depende da versão a 11 não
<b0tluk> Lambertini porq o ubuntu mudo tanto?
<b0tluk> esse novo gnome eu nao curti em =/
<Lambertini> b0tluk, não sei, uso o debian :)
<b0tluk> [Lambertini]: hm
<Lambertini> não é novo guinome é outro serviço de X
<b0tluk> me disseram que o ubuntu eh uma distro pra user do windows
<Lambertini> b0tluk, basicamente
<Lambertini> mas tem uma versão pra servidor
<Lambertini> que uso
<Lambertini> que é muito boa
<b0tluk> Lambertini qual a graca de user linux e dar click? o bom eh vc entender como funciona nao eh? e nao ficar com essa putaria
<b0tluk> ja vi user do ubuntu que nao sabe nem instalar um pacote
<Lambertini> b0tluk, antigamente a graça de usar linux era essa, você manjdar mais do que todo mundo
<b0tluk> ta liogado quando vem pacota pelo tar
<Lambertini> hoje em dia a maioria dos linux estão assim
<b0tluk> hm
<Lambertini> se vc quer uma coisa mais complicada, use solaris ou freebsd
<b0tluk> Lambertini acho que as pessoas nao tao sabendo usar o linux de verdade
<b0tluk> isso
<b0tluk> bsd por exemplo
<b0tluk> nao tem melhor ambiente pra aprender mesmo do que no bsd
<b0tluk> depois que acostuma, depois que pega uma familiaridade
<b0tluk> com o sistema, ja era
<Lambertini> b0tluk, hoje linux tomou uma boa parte do mercado, por ser melhor que windowns, mais rápidos, sem pau
<Lambertini> e com a facilidade do windows
<b0tluk> depois vc usa ubuntu e ja olha com "outros olhos"
<Lambertini> veja o macOS
<Lambertini> é desenvolvido em cima do kernel do linux
<Lambertini> porem voltado as suas configurações
<Lambertini> eu só não uso linux como usuário
<Lambertini> porque sou designer
<Lambertini> não roda NADA de design no linux pela plataforma ser free
<Lambertini> mas se rodase ia parecer com um mac
<b0tluk> ha sei la tb em, eu uso o linux mais por robi mesmo saca?! porque pra desktop nao tem mano, eh windao mesmo e cabo... pra quem mexe com edicao grafica etc , sabe, quem tem na sua casa la seu pc de boa e tem seus proraminha pra usar la , aquele tipo de pessoa que faz um pouco detudo
<b0tluk> e nescessita de alguns programas... desktop pra mim eh windows mesmo, windows ou ubuntu kkkk
<b0tluk> mas eu uso linux como desktop
<b0tluk> uso porq gosto
<Lambertini> é exaamente esse nixo de mercado que o ubuntu queria pegar
<Lambertini> usar em destop como windows
<Lambertini> desktop
<b0tluk> hm
<Lambertini> eu toh usando ubuntu como server aqui
<Lambertini> não tenho do que reclamar
<Lambertini> se linux rodase meus programas de design como o 3d, photoshop, illustrator, os pacotes da adobe eu trocava na hora
<Lambertini> ele é muito mais bonito que windows o ubuntu
<Lambertini> ainda mais com o kbuntu
<Lambertini> ou gnome com efeitinhos
<b0tluk> Lambertini isso
<Lambertini> pavora windwos
<Lambertini> por isso eu digo que ele tah chegando no macOS
<Lambertini> macos é um linux
<Lambertini> com facilidade de windows, só que não da pau e é mais rápido como linux
<Lambertini> mas é o mais bonito de todos
<Lambertini> eheheh
<Lambertini> vejo pelo meu iphone
<Lambertini> a diferença é brual de beleza até com o android
<b0tluk> ubuntu ainda falta muito pra ficar literalmente como desktop e substituir o windows... sei la.. e outra coisa, as versoes da distro sai muito rapido, isso me da a senca‡Æo de tipo, eh como se nao ouvesse um foco entende? tipo, olha o tempo que leva pra sair um windows novo, e olha para as distro linux
<b0tluk> =/
<Lambertini> só que o android é o linux nesse caso e o sistema do iphode é o windows
<b0tluk> da a impressao que essas distro que lanca versao muito rapidamente sao projetos desestruturados
<Lambertini> sai de ano em ano windows novo
<b0tluk> hm
<b0tluk> eu pessoalmente gosto do slack
<Lambertini> eu gosto do ubuntu
<b0tluk> Lambertini eu ia entrar aki pra dar uma troladinha, mas acabei de perdendo na BOA conversa ai com vc... =)
<b0tluk> qq coisa to la no #c4ll
<b0tluk> Lambertini mas eu NAO gosto do ubuntu =/
<b0tluk> entao tchau =)
<b0tluk> vou respeitar o espa‡o de vcs @@
<b0tluk> kkkkkk
<b0tluk> flws seus cara de cu
<al4nc4ds> Lambertini: lol
<Lambertini> al4nc4ds, que foi ?
<al4nc4ds> o b0tluk
<al4nc4ds> :)
<Lambertini> ah sim
<Lambertini> :)
<Lambertini> cada louco com sua loucura hehehe
<Mr-CapsLock> diz que usa Ubuntu
<Mr-CapsLock> e tá usando cyberscript
<Mr-CapsLock> nuss
<Mr-CapsLock> depois diz que não gosta de ubuntu e curte BSD
<al4nc4ds> Mr-CapsLock:
<al4nc4ds> [19:38] <b0tluk> eu pessoalmente gosto do slack
<al4nc4ds> [19:40] <-- b0tluk deixou este canal ("_(_ [www.cyberscript.org]")
<al4nc4ds> lol
<Mr-CapsLock> totalmente desconexo esse papo
<Lambertini> Mr-CapsLock, desconexo o que eu falei ?
<Mr-CapsLock> o que ele falou
<Lambertini> ah sim
<Lambertini> hehehe
<Lambertini> eu to usando o x-chat e tô no windows mesmo ehehe
<Lambertini> mas cyberscript foi foda ehehe
<al4nc4ds> OMG!
<Mr-CapsLock> como é que vc gosta de uma coisa e depois de 1 min já desgosta? fala que usa bsd gosta de win, usa ubuntu tá usando cyberscript ?
<Mr-CapsLock> =P
<Lambertini> al4nc4ds, se vc ler a conversa vai entender porque estou no windows
<Lambertini> pois é Mr-CapsLock cada louco com sua loucura neh ehehehe
<al4nc4ds> Lambertini: ok
<Lambertini> eu até parei a conversa
<Lambertini> eheheh
<Mr-CapsLock> muito crack dá nisso
<Lambertini> Eu sou absolutamente noob no linux
<Lambertini> ridiculo
<Lambertini> sou designer, mas uso ele como servidor, sempre me dei bem
<al4nc4ds> Mr-CapsLock: o cara fez ate um spanzinho do canal dele
<Lambertini> me fala um mirc de texto pra linux ai
<Ursinha> irssi
<Ursinha> :P
<Lambertini> obrigado Ursinha
<lamberti1i> show
<lamberti1i> funciona mesmo
<Ursinha> :D
<Ursinha> eu acho maior bom
<lamberti1i> obrigado novamente Ursinha
<lamberti1i> é sim
<lamberti1i> melhor do que outros que usava antigamente
<Ursinha> lamberti1i, por nada :)
<lamberti1i> out
<lamberti1i> ops
<Lambertini> :)
<Lambertini> windows é isso, vou reiniciar, deu pau aqui lagou tudo ehheeh
<Lambertini> lol
<Ursinha> :P
<Lambertini> :p
<Ursinha> o cara vem aqui pra trolar e fala isso na cara
<Ursinha> chute na retaguarda
<tuxmint-mg> a boa ação da noite foi feita!!! até aparecer outro!!!
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-04
<Tibas> fla cambada
<Tibas> como estão vcs, nesta linda noite de sábado
<Tibas> ?
<platao> ass
<Tibas> ?
<Tibas> pq quando estou logado no irc.irchighway.net eu náo consigo acessar o ubuntu  br?
<Ursinha> Tibas, é pq é outro servidor
<Ursinha> esse servidor aqui é a freenode
<Tibas> pode crer
<Ursinha> irc.freenode.net
<Tibas> uhum
<Tibas> mas h[a possibilidade, de logar em 2 servidores?\
<Tibas> *há?
<Tibas> desculpa sou meio cru no irc
<Tibas> eu o uso há pouco tempo.
<omelete> Tibas,  sim
<Tibas> how do?
<Tibas> outra coise
<omelete> quar é seu client irc?
<Tibas> *coisa
<Tibas> x-chat
<omelete> ctrl+t
<omelete> ai conecta na oura rede /server outra rede
<Tibas> pode crer
<Tibas> acho que já estava conectado
<Tibas> oO
<Tibas> hehehe
<Tibas> mas valeu
<Tibas> fiz meio sem querer
<Tibas> tipo
<Tibas> vejo que quando a galera fala comigo eles tipo conversam comigo mas aparece uma listra vermelha
<Tibas> o que quer dizer?
<omelete> só pra chamar atentão
<Tibas> um
<Tibas> como?
<Tibas> faço
<Tibas> isso
<Tibas> heheh
<Tibas> cara, interação é tudo
<Tibas> sabe
<Tibas> eu estou começando a entender os pinguins, e estou gostando demais
<Tibas> fico cada dia mais menos dependente do Rwindows
<Tibas> tipo
<Tibas> software pirata é paia!
<omelete> a depender dos aplicativos q vc usa nem precisa voltar para o windows
<Tibas> claro
<Tibas> uso comum
<Tibas> náo jogo muito
<Tibas> mais emuladores
<Tibas> eu náo joguei muito no linux
<Tibas> pois náo consertei minha manete de xbox
<Tibas> com receiver
<Tibas> depois que consertar vou voltar a jogatina!
<Tibas> caiu aqui
<Tibas> net 3g
<RmN> fiquei 2 anos com net 3g
<RmN> é bem tenso
<RmN> heheeh
<RmN> bom dia a todos
<Tibas> como chamar atenção?
<Tibas> realmente
<RmN> licensed abraços
<Tibas> hoje vc tem qual amado?
<licensed> RmN, t+ kra heheheh
<RmN> hehehee
<licensed> RmN, perae.. vc acabou de chegar, achei q tava saindo kkkk
<RmN> xGrind e ae preto
<RmN> não po
<xGrind> RmN,  eae loco kk
<RmN> é
<RmN> cheguei agora
<RmN> xGrind usando kubuntu ainda?
<Tibas> massa
<xGrind> nunca usei kubuntu o.O
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<RmN> não?
<RmN> aaa
<RmN> isso mesmo
<RmN> heheeh
<RmN> xGrind, trocou de pc ainda nao ?
<xGrind> faz tempo kk
<xGrind> mas é q gosto de xfce
<RmN> comprei um dual core só pra rodar o hackintosh
<RmN> aushsauah
<xGrind> o meu é um intel atom
<Tibas> alguem sabe como funfa a manete de x-box no ubuntu?
<RmN> xGrind promoção mano
<RmN> ricadoeletro
<RmN> hahaahahahahaha
<RmN> 4gb de ram, 500GB de HD Tela Led 21,5
<RmN> placa de video de 256mb
<RmN> ausshuauaauh
<RmN> 999
<RmN> aushsahushasasha
<RmN> QBEX
<xGrind> RmN, vc usa oq?
<RmN> e gastei quase 2000 em um note da sony vaio de presente pra minha noiva
<RmN> Hackintosh
<RmN> e nesse pc que to aqui
<RmN> vou por o ubuntu 12.04
<RmN> to rodando o xp nele
<xGrind> credo, xp? kk
<RmN> joguei 20 cds e dvds fora essa semana xGrind, fedora 9, kurumin, mint, backtrack, arch, sidux, debian etc..
<RmN> é pq esse pc aqui é do meu coroa, dai vou por o ubuntu pra ele usar
<Tibas> fino dmeia
<Tibas> seu velho vai amar
<RmN> se ele vai gostar não sei, mais nao deixo ele usar o windows
<RmN> auhshasuhahs
<Tibas> crackindows
<RmN> sempre faz besteir
<RmN> besteira
<RmN> e tenho q ficar mexendo
<Tibas> ubuntu
<Tibas> ora
<Tibas> pra não pegar virus
<Tibas> pode deixa-lo navegando numa boa
<RmN> exatamente, virus tem mais é dificil
<Tibas> nos pornozão
<RmN> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Tibas> na verdade
<Tibas> o linux
<Tibas> só serve de hospedeiro
<RmN> essa semana eu testei o windows 8
<RmN> achei legal
<Tibas> aqui
<RmN> o debian curtia rodar servidor
<RmN> tem gente q usa pra desk
<RmN> não vejo graça
<Tibas> alguém pode me dizer pq o modem zte ta me pedindo uma senha pra conectar?
<RmN> ue
<RmN> nao ta roteado ?
<RmN> qual é o modelo do seu zte ?
<RmN> dá um restart nele
<RmN> o meu modem é zte, eu rotiei ele
<RmN> alias
<RmN> aqui eu uso dois modem
<RmN> um em cima do outro uahshsuah
<RmN> zte e um wifi
<RmN> roteador wireless intelbras
<Tibas> zte 3g
<RmN> hm
<RmN> http://www.google.com.br/search?q=zte+3g+pedindo+senha&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:pt-BR:official&client=firefox-a
<RmN> oi Ursinha
<RmN> x)
<RmN> 48 minutos inativo
<RmN> :(
<Tibas> hehehe
<Tibas> sobramos
<RmN> auhsuhs
<Tibas> agatinha se foi
<RmN> unica mulher do canal
<Tibas> to assistindo garras de baitola
<Tibas> tela class
<RmN> uia
<Tibas> to com quase todos os epsodios do tc
<RmN> hoje nem vi ufc
<RmN> meu net gato tá embaçado
<RmN> falar em episodios
<RmN> preciso ver o final da 2 temporada de The Walking dead
<RmN> que nem vi ainda
<Tibas> tela class owns!
<Tibas> FTW
<RmN> nem sabia que o gondim tinha falecido
<RmN> bolei com essa parada
<Tibas> sim
<RmN> me ajudou mto
<Tibas> tbm
<Tibas> ja tem bom tempo
<RmN> é
<Tibas> quero saber quem adm o blog dele
<RmN> acho que é um amigo
<RmN> bem proximo
<RmN> da familia
<Tibas> só
<RmN> pq até então
<RmN> pelo que eu li a nota do falecimento dele
<RmN> foi esse amigo q escreveu
<RmN> no blog
<RmN> sobre os pulmões que ele tinha recebido e talz
<Tibas> massa
<Tibas> aqui
<Tibas> cara
<Tibas> vi gente com caixão de jacaranda e prgador folheado a ouro
<Tibas> mas sem ningu[em no enterro
<RmN> credo
<RmN> uhsuahsuah
<RmN> ricos solitarios
<RmN> tipoico
<RmN> tipico
<Tibas> e ja vi gente com caixáo de compensado enterro lotado
<Tibas> minha mãe
<Tibas> o caixão dela era simples
<Tibas> sabe
<RmN> o.O
<Tibas> muito simples
<RmN> sua mãe é falecida tibas?
<Tibas> mas a galera
<Tibas> marcou
<Tibas> há 3 anos
<RmN> vc tem quantos anos ?
<Tibas> 28
<RmN> não deve ser facil
<RmN> :(
<Tibas> para mim foi
<RmN> pq?
<Tibas> pois conformei antes dela morrer
<RmN> ja sabia né
<Tibas> JESUS me ajudou muito
<Tibas> sim
<RmN> camarada meu perdeu o pai e a mãe
<Tibas> eu náo tenho pai
<RmN> ele tá com 36
<RmN> por mais que a morte seja uma coisa inesperada e é uma certeza que temos na vida
<RmN> nem to preparado pra perder minha mae ainda
<Tibas> a morte é justa
<Tibas> vem pro pobre
<Tibas> rico
<RmN> é
<Tibas> branco
<RmN> pode crer
<Tibas> negri
<Tibas> pro chines
<RmN> verdade
<Tibas> americano
<Tibas> não faz distin;cao de ninguem
<RmN> ér
<Tibas> por isso
<Tibas> vc não pode preocupar com isso
<RmN> sim
<Tibas> fica de boa
<Tibas> quando a tempestade vir
<Tibas> clame a DEUS através de JESUS
<RmN> amém
<Tibas> e tudo vai passar
<Tibas> cara
<Tibas> eu não tenho nada
<Tibas> não choro
<Tibas> nao lamento
<Tibas> a unica coisa
<Tibas> é que as vezes bate a saudad
<Tibas> mas eh natural
<RmN> sim, é verdade
<RmN> concordo
<Tibas> mudando de pau pra cavaco! mas não consegui resolver a senha
<RmN> seu modem é 3g mais é da zte?
<Tibas> sim
<RmN> po
<RmN> nunca vi
<RmN> uashhsuhuah
<Tibas> paia demais
<RmN> aff
<RmN> ta caindo chuva
<RmN> ja ja falta luz
<RmN> uashauhsha
<Tibas> fui
<Tibas> vlwww
<Lambertini> alguém online?
<RmN> opa
<RmN> diz
<Lambertini> RmN, toh tentando configurar o backup do servidor manja ?
<RmN> o que tá dando ?
<Lambertini> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<Lambertini> lambertini@terra's password:
<Lambertini> tar (child): lambertini@terra\:/home/dados/servidor: Cannot open: Permission denied
<Lambertini> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Lambertini> esse erro
<RmN> usando o rsync?
<Lambertini> não sei toh fazendo pelo webmin
<Lambertini> como que eu vejo?
<RmN> Lambertini, ve se isso te ajuda
<RmN> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/vivaolinux/Backup-Utilizando-Webmin
<Lambertini> opa vou olhar RmN
<RmN> alias nao
<RmN> pera
<Lambertini> eheh
<Lambertini> ai não tem nada
<RmN> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Webmin
<RmN> vê ae Lambertini
<RmN> qualquer duvida só perguntar
<Lambertini> RmN, cara, eu sei instalar o webmin
<Lambertini> eheeh
<Lambertini> meu problema é com backup
<RmN> tá dando error no backup ?
<Lambertini> te colei o erro ai em cima
<torto> alguem manja de php ai?
<Lambertini> torto, #php-br
<Gomex> Massa que o canal offtopic fica vazio né? rs
<Gomex> O pessoal aqui só que falar sobre Ubuntu :P
<Ursinha> haha
<Lambertini> alguém ?
<novato_br> alguem pode ajudar me a fazer isso?
<novato_br> http://images.cjb.net/44ed2.png
<LACabeza> novato_br, ta ai?
<fsales> ei povo
<fsales> eu acabei de instalar dual boot windows 7 e ubuntu 11.10
<fsales> mas toda vez que eu ligo o computador, na possivel tela de escolha do OS, a monitor fica preto e aparece uma mensagem no meio dizendo OUT OF RANGE 58/90
<fsales> ai eu aperto enter e ele entra no linux
<fsales> como eu conserto isso?
<YanGM> oi
<ClashMan> Opa !
<fsales> ei pessoal. eu tenho dua boot win7/ubuntu11.10. na tela de escolha de OS só aparece OUT OF RANGE 92.5khz/58Hz. já tentei mexer no GRUB2 e mudar a resolucao mas nao funfou.o que faço?
<ClashMan> qual é a resolução da tela ?
<fsales> ClashMan: 1920x1080
<fsales> ClashMan: o monitor é um LG E2240
<ClashMan> fsales, quando tive esse problema em outro monitor usei este how-to aqui e resolveu >>>http://www.lampchina.net/article/htmls/201005/Mjg1Mzgw.html
<ClashMan> isso aí é o Framebuffer
<ClashMan> basta vc editar conforme a sua resolução e testar
<ClashMan> qual é a placa de video ?
<fsales> ClashMan:  onboard da nvidia
<diego1939> olpa
<diego1939> olá
<diego1939> ChanServ olá
<pauloolhos> ooi
<diego1939> sou de maceió e vc?
<Lambertini> aow
<Lambertini> good nigth to all
<Lambertini> good night to all *
<Lambertini> arguém ai dando sopa?
<omelete> ñ
<Lambertini> preciso de um help
<Lambertini> se tiver alguém disponivel
<Lambertini> sobre IMAP
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-25
<aako> instalei o 13.04 como faco para voltar para o 12.10?
<aako> tem como?
<alvaro_> formata
<Julinux> formata²
<Julinux> uahsauhsuha'
<Julinux> mais alguém dá uma opção pro aako
<aako> alguem pode me ajudar?
<aako> instalei o ubuntu 13.04 e nao gostei como faco pa voltar o 12.10?
<aako> ?
<MarconM> boa noite
<Guest37380> hi
<Guitufa> Hello
<Guest37380> hello dude
<Julinux> galera, alguém ai tem aquele background do banner do Flisol?
<Julinux> alguém?
<rsd44> estou com um problema num servidor PowerEdge R420 usando ubuntu 12.10
<rsd44> a mensagem Package Power Limit Notification fica aparecendo na tela
<rsd44> isto está deixando o servidor muito lento
<rsd44> a ponto de parar a rede...
<rsd44> alguém poderia me ajudar por favor?
<rsd44> ??
<rsd44> Package Power limit notification
<rsd44> alguém pode ajudar?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<ikke> rsd44 deu uma olhgada no bugreport?
<ikke> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36182
<ikke> tem uma solução lá que parece interessante tentar
<rsd44> vou olhar
<ikke> "I went into the Bios and discovered that the CPU power stepping was turned on,
<ikke> I changed that to Performance so the system would not do the CPU dynamic power
<ikke> stepping and the errors went away, and the java applications no longer had
<ikke> issues."
<rsd44> fiz isto assim q as mensagens surgiram
<rsd44> mas continuam
<ikke> eu tenho um r910 rodando o 12.04 e não tenho esse problema
<rsd44> acho q o problema é o 12.10 então
<rsd44> também fiz os procedimentos deste link: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/b/techcenter/archive/2012/08/27/ubuntu-on-dell-12g-poweredge-servers.aspx
<Lucas_new_user> Ola glera
<rsd44> resolveu temporariamente
<Lucas_new_user> como faço para solicitar meu cd do ubuntu ?
<Lucas_new_user> Hey, alguem tem alguma noção de como fasso para pedir o meu cd do ubuntu ???
<rsd44> mas as mensagens voltaram
<rsd44> não sei se foi alguma atualização
<Lucas_new_user> Como peço meu cd do ubuntu ?
<Lucas_new_user> ????
<omelete> ainda entregam cd do ubuntu?
<omelete> acho q ñ
<Lucas_new_user> Esta escrito na pagina inicial assim : Baixe o Ubuntu agora mesmo ou solicite seu CD
<omelete> deve ser grupo
<omelete> entra lá e olha da sua cidade
<omelete> pessoal deve enviar gravado
<omelete> eu já distribui uns 3cds um tpo atras da vr 6.06
<Lucas_new_user> como faço isso ?
<Lucas_new_user> me passem o link pf ?
<Lucas_new_user> tem alguem online ?
<Lucas_new_user> HEY GALERA
<hggdh>  Lucas_new_user: até onde eu saiba, um CD com Ubuntu não mais é distribuido
<Lucas_new_user> tipo vlh, mas esta lá no site
<hggdh> Lucas_new_user: tens que baixar o ISO
<Lucas_new_user> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<Lucas_new_user> olha láa
<Lucas_new_user> Fiquei com duvida agr, consigo ou não ?
<Natal> Bom dia, instalei o Ubuntu e não estou conseguindo instalar minha rede wireless
<Natal> O drive da minha placa é rt2860
<Lucas_new_user> Mais 3 horas e vou ter o ubuntu downloaded, kkk
<Lucas_new_user> TEM ALGUEM ON AQUI
<d70> oi Lucas_new_user
<Lucas_new_user> ooi
<Lucas_new_user> d70
<Lucas_new_user> zica da galaxia, zica mesmo :)
<odra> Nossa, qnta zica
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<odra> Boa tarde pirata
<Pirata_da_Rede> odra: :)
 * odra está programando python *___*
<HugoBrr> preciso de ajuda
<HugoBrr> Porque meu androind não monta no linux ???
<CyL> HugoBrr: Porque o Linux não é cavalo
<Pirata_da_Rede> hahahaha
<vlobo_estudando> AUHAHUAHAUAHAUHAHAHAHUAHUA
<vlobo_estudando> CyL,  owned
<CyL> vlobo_estudando: Bom, ele criou a oportunidade :)
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: vc tem que liberar o acesso ao SDCARD no celular ai ele vai abrir no ubuntu
<HugoBrr> pois é eu deixei a breja
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: claro o celular tem que estar conectado via usb
<HugoBrr> Pirata_da_rede : estou usando CM.10.1 num S2 pode ser mais especifico em como liberar
<HugoBrr> Sim estou usando USB
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: pra facilitar use a transferência usando o wireless
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5zYW5kLmFpcmRyb2lkIl0.
<Pirata_da_Rede> use este app e seja feliz
<HugoBrr> uso a algum tempo
<HugoBrr> o ruim é a velocidade pois faço transferencia de arquivos grandes
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: cara nunca mexi no S2 não tem como eu te falar onde libera
<HugoBrr> já usou CM ??
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: sim
<HugoBrr> é tudo a mesma coisa
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: geralmente é só conectar o cabo usb no aparelho ele aparece a opção de abrir o sdcard
<Pirata_da_Rede> vc clica no botão e pronto
<Pirata_da_Rede> de uma rom pra outra pode mudar o processo mais é basicamente isso
<HugoBrr> ok obrigado
<Pirata_da_Rede> HugoBrr: :)
<gardenal> boa noite amigos
<gardenal> estou tentando formatar uma maquina qu eeu coloquei o ubuntu e não consigo de forma alguma
<gardenal> quando eu coloco o pendrive com o windows para butar ele volta para o ubuntu
<gardenal> se eu tento executar o setup;
<gardenal> se eu tento executar o setup.exe ele diz que não pode criar uma pasta
<gardenal> alguém pode me ajudar?
<gardenal> só quero desinstalar o ubuntu e colocar o windows denovo na maquina
<gardenal> eu não consegui usar o ubuntu
<gardenal> vitorlobo, boa noite ta lembrado de mim?
<gardenal> Pessoal da uma mão par amim por favor
<gardenal> Pessoal da uma mão para mim por favor
<gardenal> Estou quebrando a cabeça
<sistematico> O Gardenal saiu e ninguem ajudou o pobre menino.
<sistematico> Todos away.
<paladinn> eu ajudo, qual a duvida ?
<CyL> sistematico: Ele esperou menos de 10 minutos, a própria impaciência dele que produziu este resultado.
<sistematico> CyL: Tambem teve isso.
<sistematico> paladinn: Já saiu faz tempo.
<paladinn> ninguem ajudou e ele ficou bravo ?
<sistematico> paladinn: Você fica aí dormindo no teclado ao invés de fazer o seu serviço e ajudar o pobre infeliz.
<sistematico> Deu no que deu.
<paladinn> cheguei depois, desculpa ta ?
<sistematico> Eu jamais perdôo.
<sistematico> Sou cruel.
<hggdh> ...
<paladinn> que dureza.
<sistematico> BTW, eu vou ali e depois eu volto.
<hggdh> ...!
<paladinn> :(
<sistematico> Uma dica pra quem usa o X-Chat, quando meu nick estiver "cinza" ali ->
<sistematico> É porque eu fechei o cliente e não tô lendo mais nada, heh
 * vlobo_estudando da um abraço apertado em sistematico 
<YokoBR> galera, please, meu notebook ta em 74°
<YokoBR> tá pegando fogo
<YokoBR> como eu controlo a ventoinha? Tá quase parada.
<paladinn> assopra
<Shadowdf> boa noite
<JESSICA_> error unknown filesystem grub rescue COMO FAÇO PARA RECUPERAR O GRUB
<JESSICA_> ?
<paladinn> JESSICA_, no google tem diversos tutoriais para recuperar grub no ubuntu
<paladinn> let me google for you !
<JESSICA_> OK
<paladinn> voce segue o tutorial, passo a passo
<paladinn> bem explicadinho vai !!!!!!!!
<JESSICA_> OK
<paladinn> ai vai estar ilustrado com imagens para você ir acompanhando
<paladinn> ai se tiver qualquer dúvida, tem muitos foruns que ajudam você
<CyL> paladinn: que cortada hein?
<paladinn> onde
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-26
<Deivan> Olá.  Alguém sabe como editar ou ao menos converter arquivos dwg?  Provavelmente arquivos do autocad...
<Shadowdf> vc quer converter para que formato
<Deivan> Em SVG já me serve.
<Deivan> Bem dizer se tiver algo que sirva para visualizar esse arquivo também me serve.  O que pode incluir conversor para pdf.
<Shadowdf> vc pode usar o librecad
<Deivan> Vou testar.  Momento.
<Deivan> Já tinha esse aplicativo, esta atualizando...
<Deivan> Não abre, só dxf, iff e cxf
<Deivan> Algum outro programa?
<Deivan> Talvez tenha uma adição para esse programa, vou procurar isso...
<Shadowdf> achei o briscad
<Deivan> Bom, pode não ser a coisa mais linda do mundo mas achei um conversor. :D
<Deivan> http://www.opendesign.com/guestfiles/TeighaFileConverter
<Deivan> Vou ver esse briscad.
<Deivan> Valeu.
<Deivan> Esse briscad que falou, não achei nos repositórios...  E olha que eu tenho repositórios.
<Deivan> :D
<Deivan> Vou garimpar.
<Deivan> :D
<Shadowdf> http://www.bricsys.com/common/support/forumtopics.jsp?forum=20
<Deivan> Já tinha encontrado e já superei o enorme formulário para chegar ao arquivo deb...
<Deivan> Brabo, não é software livre, nem ele nem o conversão que achei antes.
<Deivan> Esse é de 30 dias.
<Deivan> Bom o conversor parece estar funcionando e não fala em período de teste nem nada.
<Deivan> Convertendo de dwg para dxf.
<Deivan> Beleza, funcionou, librecad para abrir o dxf e o TeighaFileConverter que é fechado mas gratuíto para converter.
<Deivan> Obrigado pela ajuda.  Fui.
<Deivan> AFK
<MARIO__> Pessoal, tentei baixar o Ubuntu 12.10 para gravar um cd bootable, conforme informado, mas na hora q tentei gravar descobri que o arquivo tem 750 mb...nao cabe num cd normal.. baixei errado?
<kernel> como mudo o nome do rotulo do pendrive via linha de comando?
<CyL> kernel: label?
<CyL> kernel: Não é label, provavelmente através de alguma opção do fsck ou mkfs
<Deivan> kernel, o mkdosfs define o nome do volume do pendriver mas não sei se consegue fazer isso sem recriar o sistema de arquivos...
<Deivan> Deve ter outro comando para este fim.
<Deivan> É o mesmo mkfs.vfat
<Deivan> Opção -n
<Deivan> AFK
<Deivan> Ha, tem o mlable também...
<Deivan> AFK
<kernel> Deivan, vou ver
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Shark> hey, allguem tem o link do ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Shark> para downlaod
<Shark> Merda * Download
<K0D3R> alguem aqui usando a GVT?
<K0D3R> tah uma b*$ta
<Shark> eu so uso o backtrack ee agr vou usar ubuntu e fedora
<Shark> kkkk, ee minha net e da net
<Shark> Mas que isso ouvi otimos boatos sobre a GVT
<K0D3R> e um problema pontual
<Shark> entendi,
<Shark> cara voce entende muito sobre linux
<Shark> qual voce acredita que seja melhor o ubuntu 12.10 ou o fedora 18 ?
<Shark> Obs, vou testar os dois num live CD
<K0D3R> ubuntu, sem duvidas
<K0D3R> pra comecar o instalador do fedora e bugado
<Shark> serio ?
<Shark> eu vou instalar todo o repertorio do bt no ubuntu
<Shark> acho que vai ficar muito fera, amigo
<K0D3R> bt?
<Shark> backtrack
<K0D3R> Shark: por que nao usar o backtrack direto?
<Shark> sei lá, quero um S.O com uma melhor interface grafica, e se juntar a interface do Ubuntu e os programas do backtrack ficara perfeito pra mim.
<Shark> Pois o backtrack e mais para pentests, e juntando estes dois terei um s.o para uso comum e para pentests
<fabiomaca> bom dia galera
<Shark> eae, cara
<Sorentto> dia
<Sorentto> :D
<fabiomaca> Alguem, sabe se existe algum programinha ou alguma coisa que agente pode deixar ligado verificando a velocidade da internet???
<Shark> Bom KODER, eu vou instalar ele numa maquina que tem o windows Xp e dps juntar os beneficos do backtrack e acoplar nele, ficar otimo
<fabiomaca> Dia!!! Sorentto, belezinha manolo!!!
<Shark> kkk, e so ver em algum site
<Shark> no google voce encontrara vários
<fabiomaca> Shark: eu procurei vi alguns sites testei belezinha, mas o que não achei foi um alguma coisa que eu pude-se instalar para ficar verificando o tempo todo manja...
<fabiomaca> Sem ter que abrir um site , clicar e ficar esperando etc...
<Shark> sim, sim
<Shark> Qual seu s.O ?
<fabiomaca> ubuntu
<fabiomaca> 12.10
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: voce precisa ficar verificando sempre?
<Shark> Cara, desculpa não sei de nenhum.
<fabiomaca> aqui na irlanda, as empresas de internet tem a obrigação de servir 100% do serviço contratado
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: isso adiciona bastante overhead
<fabiomaca> e a empresa que me servi aqui na empresa está vacilando, meu chefe quer fazer um relatorio, com esses dados para anexar ao processo que ele pretende mover na corte contra a empresa de internet, entendeu, rsrsrsrs
<Shark> que legal, voce esta morando na irlanda ?
<fabiomaca> Sim eu moro aqui a 2 anos, desenvolvo algumas coisas por aqui
<Shark> achei esse programa , não sei se servira pra voce http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/bitmeter-ii.htm, se sim use o wine e instale ele
<Shark> Que legal, voce intende muito de T.I ?
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: http://blog.shevin.info/2008/10/see-your-internet-speed-in-moment-just.html
<Shark> tem esse aqui tbm http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/netspeedmonitor.htm., acho que vai servir pra voce,
<Shark> KOD3r ou fabiomarca, voces usam algum tipo de rede social ou de mensagens,
<Shark> seria legal manter contanto com voces dois, quando surgisse alguma dúvida
<fabiomaca> Valew galera vou verificar os links, Shark eu trabalho com desenvolvimento a uns 15 anos mais ou menos, mas a questão de conhecimento é bem relativa né, agente estuda, e aprende todos os dias
<fabiomaca> eu usi o face e o skype, hehehehe
<Shark> kkk, eu so tenho 18 anos ainda e tenho muito que aprender
<K0D3R> Shark: so usi IRC mesmo
<Shark> tudo bem, add eu no face http://www.facebook.com/lucas.jose.3979
<K0D3R> Shark: correcao: so uso IRC mesmo
<Shark> eu fiz dezoito anos domingo, mas a algum tempo venho aprendendo sobre area de pentest's, e metasploits isso se tornou  um hobby para mim.
<Shark> prentendo fazer um intercambio a alguns anos para praticar meu ingles,e quem sabe aprender um pouco mais sobre T.I, mas não como profissão e sim como um grande hobby.
<K0D3R> Shark: se eu tivesse tempo eu me aprofundaria nessa area
<Shark> @kod3r. qual área a de pentests ?
<Deivan> fabiomaca, você pode usar páginas de verificação de velocidade de tempos em tempos e coletar os resultados via script mas acho que hoje em dia quase toas essas páginas são em flash o que dificulta a coleta dos dados...  Mas pode tentar fazer algo manualmente.
<K0D3R> Shark: sim
<Deivan> Como tentar copiar arquivos de vários servidores um de cada vez e medir a velocidade de download.
<Deivan> Agora não sei dizer como automatizar a coleta das velocidades, deve ter alguma opção do wget para isso.
<Deivan> Não sei dizer.
<Deivan> AFK
<Shark> ele já encontrou o que procurava no blog que o kod3r postou
<Shark> e muito legal KOD3R, a algum tempo apenas sobre wifi, e depois que voce quebra e muito engraçado, voce vai gostar.
<Shark> depois começei a usar o metasploit, e por ae vai cada vez algo novo para aprender uma nova tecnica
<Shark> mas sou newb ainda e reconheço não quero enganar ninguem e sei que tenho muito a aprender ainda.
<fabiomaca> é galera estou aqui pensando como vou fazer, eu até desenhei um programinha me python para ficar em viando e baixando um aquivo em um servidorzinho que eu tenho na minha casa, mas eu não estou confiando muito nesse tempo que ele está me enviando, por que o mmesmo provedor que eu tenho aqui no escritorio eu tenho na minhab casa tb, sei lá é meio chover no molhado
<Shark> kkkk, LoL
<Shark> Fabiomarca, voce entende sobre pentests?
<fabiomaca> mano na boa tradus essas girias de vcs, juro eu tenho 35 anos, e as vezes é meio complicado pra mim, que nem vc escreveu eu sou newb.... mano escreve sou novo ou sou new, hehehehehe galera tenha dó do tiozinho aqui né, rsrsrssrsrsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> mas e ai o que é essa negocio de pentests
<guigouz> fabiomaca, que roteador vc usa ?
<Shark> kkk, tipo sobre invasoes,
<fabiomaca> aqui é um cisco
<fabiomaca> calma ai que te falo o modelo
<guigouz> fabiomaca, ele provavelmente tem opção de snmp, habilita isso na interface administrativa
<Shark> eu uso um d-links, aqui no escritorio e em casa
<fabiomaca> opa vamos verificar esse lance agorinha mesmo
<guigouz> fabiomaca, em seguida você pode instalar o mrtg em qualquer micro, ele vai rodar de 5 em 5 min e te dar gráficos de uso a partir dos dados do router
<fabiomaca> então ese lance de invasões e ameaças digitais....etc...
<fabiomaca> legal..
<Shark> kkk, fabiomarca estava falando sobre o bakctrack, e vc não deve ser nem um tio que não entende, cara voce disse que trabalaha a 15 anos com informatica, voce já deve ser meio qe um mestre
<rsd44> Alguém poderia me ajudar com o seguinte problema  package power limit conection num poweredge r420 usando ubuntu 12.10
<fabiomaca> mas como tudo na vida tem que ter um proposito, se não vai ficar muito chato
<Shark> kkk,e para testar vulnerabilidades da rede e etc
<fabiomaca> isso é bem bacana
<Shark> eu começei com curiosidade fui quebrar uma rede wpa/wpa2 psk pela falha do wps, mas depois comecei a aprender sobre exploits e gostei muito mais tenho muito para aprender
<fabiomaca> eu tenho um brother que trabalha para uma empresa iraquiana que só desenvolve sistemas e arquitetura de segurança de rede
<Shark> domingo no meu niver quebrei outra so para testes, era uma wep e foi rapido coisa de alguns minutos,
<Shark> mas agr quero aprender de vdd sobre o metasploit
<fabiomaca> entendi
<Shark> que legal,
<fabiomaca> é um mercado bacana
<guigouz> história de ancião - http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2013-January/071944.html
<fabiomaca> pra quem gosta, rsrsrsrs
<Shark> ee mesmo, eu gosto muito mesmo
<guigouz> "I couldn't really learn Erlang, 'cos it didn't exist, so I invented it"
<Shark> Nice ,
<Shark> fabiomarca,se voce quiser manter contanto comigo estes são meus e-mails lukinha_jrs@hotmail.com ou fall.be@aol.com
<Shark> Galera , mais 2 ou 3 horas para acabar o download do ubuntu :( pelo torrent
<fabiomaca> é a lenha???
<fabiomaca> rsrrrsrs
<fabiomaca> brncadeira
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> guenta ai galerinha vou ali e já volto!!!
<Shark> jkkkkk, ta devarga
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: em que area voce trabalha?
<Shark> Galera, qual o melhor programa para mim gravaar a iso do ubuntu em um dvd , e torna-lo um live cd ?
<Shark> que tal este http://www.freeisoburner.com/  ,alguem sabe outro otimo e com uma otima interface grafica ?
<fabiomaca> K0D3R: eu trabalho em uma empresa aduaneira e trabalho para uma faculdade aqui..
<fabiomaca> descupa a demora eu tive que dar uma saidinha da minha mesa
<fabiomaca> Shark: usa UnetBoot
<fabiomaca> acho que é assim que se escreve, é bem legal, eu usei e gostei muito
<Shark> vou pesquisar, sobre ele
<Shark> se for o unetbootin eu já usei ele quando criei meu usb bootavel, com o backtrack mas é possivel usar ele para gravar o dvd
<fabiomaca> K0D3R, outro dia eu postei aqui no Canal uma proposta de um grupo de desenvolvedores aqui da Trinity college que estão agrupando candidatos pelo mundo a fora para desenvolver projetos remotamente em diversas areas e compartilhar conhecimento, criando grupos de estudos, eu estou participando, não tenho dedicado muitas horas mas está sendo divertido, o tempinho que tenho me didicado, o legal é que é tudo em ingles a galera envolvida trabalhas nas 
<fabiomaca> Shark, mano usa o Braseiro do ubuntu, achei que vc queria fazer um drive bootavel
<Shark> como assim, não entendi
<Shark> eu quero criar um live cd, qual melhor programa ?
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: interessante... que tipo de projetos?
<fabiomaca> Braseiro é um soft do ubuntu pra fazer dvd
<Shark> obrigado , fabiomaca
<Shark> eu gostaria de ajudar, mas não entendo nada sobre deselvolvimento :(
<fabiomaca> K0D3R: tem varios, desde grupos de desenvolvedores por exemplo, estudando soluções para o Linux Mint, caras trabalhando com desenvolvimento de frameworks para web, já tem um grupo remunerado trabalhando em um projeto para uma empresa de seguro de bens aqui na irlanda, é uma comunidade só de programadores, mas não é aberta para qualquer um, vc se candidata e os caras te mandam um convite
<Shark> alguem pode me passar o link do braseiro ?
<Shark> mas tem um problemas vou criar um live cd com iso e no momento estou em uma maquina windows, qual melhor programa ?
<fabiomaca> Shark entra na softare store do ubuntu escreve braseiro que tem lá, mano vc está usando que versão do ubuntu????
<fabiomaca> opa
<fabiomaca> ai muda de figura
<fabiomaca> mano usa o proprio windows bagaceira pra fazer o cd/dvd.... depois é só bootar a maquina por ele e de boa...instalar
<Shark> kkk, ainda não instalei o ubuntu, estou terminando o donwloand mais umas 2 hrs
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: muito interessante... tem algum site/canal/lista com mais informacoes?
<Shark> e como fasso isso pelo windows,
<Shark> so colar no dvd virgem ?
<K0D3R> Shark: http://www.winiso.com/support/tutorials/make-bootable-iso.html
<Shark> vou olhar KOD3R, como sempre otimos tutos, vlw
<fabiomaca> K0D3R: tem um e-mail que agente envia o cv... o cv tem que estar em ingles, os caras analisam e te enviam uma msg com um link, vc entra, com o usuario e senha que eles te enviarem e troca a senha, e de boa já tem tudo a sua disposição, vc vai recebendo msgs vai fazendo amigos, sempre tem um cara que fica te acompanhando, como um tutor, sempre um brother que tem mais tempo etc...é be organizado e bem legal
<Shark> mas dps disso eu vou precisar gravar ele no dvd como faço isso ?
<Shark> ele diz assim na ultima linha : ter seeing this text, make bootable ISO image file was completed successfully, and you have created a bootable ISO file. If desired, this ISO file can be burned to get a bootable CD/DVD/Blu-ray Disc
<Shark> This ISO fIle can be burned to get a bootable ....
<Shark> qual programa devo usar  ?
<Shark> * ESQUECE *  a resposta esta no tutorial seguinte
<Shark> vou instalar o programa e logo terminando o download vou criar o dvd = livecd e postar os resultados
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: tenho experiencia em desenvolvimento do kernel/bootloader/firmware para plataformas embarcadas, tem algum grupo nessa area?
<fabiomaca> opa tem sim
<fabiomaca> guenta ai eu te passo o e-mail
<fabiomaca> eu acho que a intensão desses caras é juntar o maior numero de profissionais bons no mesmo lugar
<Shark> LOL
<Shark> sua chance fabiomaca, voce pode contribuir para o sucesso do ubuntu, vai lá cara
<fabiomaca> quando eu fui na minha primeira reunião... um brother que estava lá falou com todo mundo e eu perguntei, se já existe um varias comunidades, facebook etc...pq vcs não usam uma delas para recrutar e selecionar o pessoal
<Shark> Uma coisa que acho super legal no ubuntu ou no linux e o fato de ser gratuito, pois grande parte da população não procura saber muito sobre o mundo lá fora, e tambem pelo Monopolio contruido pela microsoft que esta caindo a cada dia.
<Shark> o ubuntu por exemplo li otimas criticas sobre ele, pelo fato de ser leve o seguro e ainda melhor qualquer usuario pode baixa-lo gratuitamente pela internet, sem gastar seu dinheiro com o windows que particularmente não gosto,olha para o computador da minha mãe que as vezs buga e o windows fica em uma tela toda preta, e preciso restaurar a maquina ou perder uma tarde inteira para que volte ao normal
<fabiomaca> K0D3R: ai o Brother me deu uma justificativa bem bacana, nas comunidades abertas, tem muita bagunça e falta de organização, muita gente falando e pessoas sem foco e sem objetivo, perde-se muito tempo, quando vc seleciona quem está realmente afim de aprender e compartilahr o conhecimento fica tudo muito mais rapido e limpo, sendo escutei, calei a boca e agradeci o cara né, rsrsrsrsrrss
<Shark> Vou instalar o ubuntu mais os programas do backtrack, em uma maquina que esta como windows xp e mesmo assim acho que ainda sim o ubuntu poderei usufluir muito mais de minha maquina
<fabiomaca> agora o cara falando que é desorganizado aqui na europa, imagina se ele entrar em um forum no brasil, rsrsrsrsrs que os caras quase fazem uma feira nos posts, rsrsrsrsrsrsr
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: isso e bem verdade
<fabiomaca> eu vou postar o e-mail dos caras, como estamos falando em sala aberta, derrepente mais alguem tá afim de colaborar
<K0D3R> Shark: voce costuma jogar? se nao, instala somente o ubunto na maquina e roda o windows em uma maquina virtual (quando precisar testar exploits do windows).
<Shark> Não so o tipo de adolescente que fica jogando ou perdendo meu tempo no facebook, prefiro aprendr algo ou aprender sobre pentest exploits
<Shark> voou fazer isso K0D3R
<Shark> vou criar um live cd, primeiro para mim enternder melhor sobre o ubuntu e dps instalo ele.
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: na maioria dos foruns a unica parte que os topicos nao fogem do assumto eh o "off-topic"
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: o resto eh bagunca... hehehe
<fabiomaca> K0D3R: hahahaha verdade hahahahaha
<fabiomaca> K0D3R: aqui em Dublin tem um grupo de Brasileiros que trabalham com TI e eles criaram um grupo, inclusive a ideia de criar esse grupo, foi minha a uns 2 anos atras, mas eu nunca fui em nenhum encontro graças a deus, pq os caras não estão desenvolvendo nada, só se encontram pra tomar breja, blz, eu gosto de cerveja, mas putz, depois do trabalho né e não substituir o trampo e projetos e ideia por breja, ai é complicado, rsrsrsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> e ai galera mais alguem quer participar da nossa conversa???? fiquem a vontade é só puxar uma cadeira e sentar no chão, rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<guigouz> a maioria das pessoas fala, a minoria faz
<guigouz> pessoal que faz normalmente é alheio à sociedade
<Shark> eu gostaria de ajudar, mas não saberia como
<Shark> meus conhecimentos, são de iniciantes e não sei como poderia ajudar voces
<Shark> mas se voces me mostrarem aonde posso ajudar, ficaria contente em fazer alguma cosia
<odra> Woohoo
<odra> Num preciso mais ir à escola :D
<odra> Agora eu tenho mais tempo para aprender linux :3
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: como sao as reunioes dos grupos? canal? skype?
<eduardo_> olá
<eduardo_> eu sou novo no Xubuntu
<eduardo_> :D
<Bon-chan> só uma dica
<odra> Olá eduardo_.
<eduardo_> oi
<odra> Eu sou novo no ubuntu. Agente pode ser novo juntos.
<eduardo_> :D
<eduardo_> trabalho com desenvolvimento web e cansei do windows
<Bon-chan> vocês que pretendem se aprofundar em sistemas nix, antes de sair corrento para aprender uma linguagem de programação e afins, é sempre bom aprender a sua linguagem nativa e social
<eduardo_> www.ejweb.com.br
<Bon-chan> escrever bem deixa tudo mais agradável :)
<eduardo_> :D
<eduardo_> eu não gosto de abreviações
<eduardo_> de internet
<eduardo_> ontem a noite eu testei o Ubuntu mais não gostei da interface Unity
<eduardo_> ai eu peguei e baixei o Xubuntu que já vem com o XFCE
<eduardo_> :D
<eduardo_> kkk
<odra> ^
<odra> n gosta de escrever abreviações
<mactimes> Dica:  Início de frases é capitalizado (letra maiúscula), <ENTER> não é pontuação. - Já que estamos no momento "Dicas de Língua Portuguesa".
<odra> Mas kkk é uma delas
<eduardo_> kkk
<eduardo_> Thanks! Mactimes
<mactimes> eduardo_ Anytime.
<odra> Falando nisso :/
<eduardo_> Anytimes?
<odra> Parece que ainda não aceitaram minha revisão da tradução de português do mypaint
<odra> eduardo_: "à qualquer hora"
<eduardo_> My english not is very good! :D
<odra> Tô vendo.
<eduardo_> Pessoal, eu estou indo, pois tenho que ir para a escola. Até mais!
<odra> Que bom que eu num tenho que ir pra escola mais :D
<odra> (afinal fui expulso)
<eduardo_> (risos)
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: tenho que ir agora, depois tu me passa o email.
<crabatone> por favor alguem sabe como posso fazer a instalação do ubuntu pelo pendrive.
<guigouz> crabatone, procure por unetbootin
<guigouz> crabatone, ele te permite criar o pendrive, depois é só iniciar o computador com ele
<guigouz> e seguir as instruçoes
<crabatone> ok vou tentar
<Shark> guigouz qual o melhor programa para criar um live cd do ubuntu ?
<guigouz> qualquer programa que grave dvds (as imagens novas não cabem mais em um cd)
<guigouz> no windows eu uso o burnaware free
<guigouz> se tiver como, arruma um pendrive
<Shark> eu vi este aqui o voce acha http://www.freeisoburner.com/ ele e facil de manusear o que acha ?
<Shark> e o k0d3r me indicou este http://www.winiso.com/support/tutorials/make-bootable-iso.html, eu acredito que o primeiro e mais facil
<Shark> o que voce me indica ?
<Shark> Alguem ae tem algum tutorial de como adicionar um exploit ao metasploit ?
<hggdh> Shark: aqui não é o local para falar-se de exploit ou metaexploit
<Shark> kkk, desculpa então
<hggdh> Shark: deve existir um canal para o metaexploit
<Shark> tudo bem, me passa pra mim entra nele tbm
<Shark> estou conversando com varias pessoas desde hoje cedo
<hggdh> Shark: freenode.net documenta tudo
<Shark> ta ok,
<Shark> UUHUM, terminou o download do ubuntu, agr vou começar o down do fedora
<guigouz> alan cox disse que fedora 18 foi a distro mais zuada que ele já usou
<Shark> serio, então nem vou perder tempo baixando
<Shark> cancelei o download do torrent
<odra> Alguém sabe quanta memória é necessária para mostrar uma imagem de 1728x1408 pixels ampliada 16 vezes?
<guigouz> odra, pra carregar a imagem na memoria, vc precisa de 1728 x 1428 x 24bits (ou o tamanho de cada pixel)
<odra> guigouz: Mas a imagem n eh de 1728x1428
<odra> Ela é de 1728x1428x16
<guigouz> então 1728x1428 x 16 bits é quanto vc precisa de ram pra ler ela inteira em memória
<odra> n....
<guigouz> n ?
<guigouz> pq ?
<odra> Eu estou dizendo que 1728x1428x16 são só a quantidade de pixels
<odra> x16 sendo a ampliação.
<guigouz> vc precisa ver na imagem quantos bits por pixel ela tem
<odra> É um PNG transparente.
<guigouz> aí vc tem o número total de pixels (1728x1428) e quanto ocupa cada pixel
<guigouz> para um png transparente, 24 bits
<odra> :/
<odra> Pera ai
<guigouz> multiplicando tudo, vc tem quantos bits a imagem ocupa
<odra> Eu acabei de notar que na realidade
<odra> São (1728x16)x(1428x16) pixels.
<guigouz> ampliar a imagem não ocupa mais memória
<odra> Oculpa.
<guigouz> *ocupa
<guigouz> só se vc gravar em disco novamente
<guigouz> se for só pra mostrar, não tem necessidade de replicar os dados
<odra> Replica.
<odra> Especialmente já que eu programei o programa para fazer isso :/
<guigouz> vc tá escrevendo um clone do imagemagick, algo assim ?
<odra> guigouz: imagemagick?
<odra> :S eu só to programando um visualizador de imagem
<guigouz> sim, são utilitarios para trabalhar com imagens
<guigouz> vc não precisa de 16x mais memória pra aumentar a imagem 16 vezes
<guigouz> você pode acessar a matriz original e renderizar um pedaço dela em outra proporção
<guigouz> tipo 1 pixel da imagem original vai aparecer 16 vezes maior
<guigouz> vc renderiza na tela os pixels que cabem, baseado na imagem original
<odra> Hmm :/
<guigouz> =D
<odra> Se eu me lembro bem
<odra> Gtk.Image não possui essa funcionalidade
<odra> Então eu ia ter que implementar eu mesmo
<odra> Ou usar Cairo
<odra> Ou
<odra> Eu podia deixa desse jeito mesmo :D
<guigouz> de qualquer forma, vc só precisa, no maximo de largura x altura x bits/pixel de memória pra carregar a imagem inteira em memória
<odra> http://i.imgur.com/ObWtZGo.png
<odra> Eu vou ver se crio um gtk.Image customizado para salvar memoria
<guigouz> a imagem original pode estar em disco, mapeada em memoria
<guigouz> quando mexer no zoom, etc, lê a parte que precisa desenhar e copia pra janela
<guigouz> a essencia é essa
<Guest64966> Preciso de uma informação... Quero montar uma maquina nova... mais só uso Ubuntu... odeio windows... a nVidia está piranhando o linux... qual a placa que funciona bem no ubuntu...ubuntu tem drive pra ela?
<RafaGUI> Qual é a fabricante de placa de video que funciona bem no ubuntu
<igor_> eu colokei o ubunto no meu not 32 bits e ta cm a tela mto escura n incergo nada quase o q q eu faço?
<RafaGUI> Igor tem como regular o contraste, vai no paine de configurações Monitor ou video
<hggdh> RafaGUI: video da Intel funciona bem
<RafaGUI> Mas tem Intel OFFboard?
<BugCrash> Alo pessoal !
<andretyn> Olá Pessoal :)
<GordonNerd> ola
 * vitorlobo abraça sistematico  fortemente
<xGrind> hggdh; sabe se esse projeto foi pra frente?
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-control-center-ucc-simple-tool-for-ubuntu-administration.html
<hggdh> xGrind: não sei dizer, mas o site está meio desatualizado (2010, último comentário em 2011)
<hggdh> bom. A partir de agora -- na verdade, começando semana que vem -- o UDS (Ubuntu Development Summit) será a cada 3 meses (não mais de 6 em 6 meses), se será on-line
<hggdh> O primeiro UDS neste formato será dias 5 e 6 de Março, das 1600 as 2200 UTC. O acesso é aberto a todos
<skillo> ola...alguem pode me dizer como faço pra excluir um conta do thunderbird do systema, ja exlui o proprio tb, mas a conta continua
<noc_> tente apagar a pasta .thunderbird na Pasta Pessoal
<sistematico> skillo: Editar > Configurar Contas...
<skillo> listei o home, mas não ha nenhuma pasta com o nome tb
<sistematico> skillo: find ~ -iname "*thunder*"
<noc_> digite Ctrl + h na Pasta Pessoal e as pastas oculas aparecerão, mas creio que a dica de Configurar contas do sistematico já deve lhe ser útil
<noc_> ocultas*
<skillo> ok...obrigado
<skillo> qual é o parametro para arquivos ocultos no terminal (me esqueci)
<hggdh> skillo: la -a
<hggdh> ugh!
<hggdh> ls -a
<skillo> yeah
<rcbdesigner_afk> eae
<Shark_Newr> galera tem alguem on aqui
<odra> N. :(
<Shark_Newr> Qual a melhor opção na opinião de voces Xubuntu, - Gostei pela interface grafica ou Ubuntu ?
<Shark_Newr> eu crei um live cd do ubuntu, mas estou com duvidas agr sobre qual a melhor opção o que vcs acham ?
<odra> N sei, nunca usei xubuntu
<Shark_Newr> olha aqui
<Shark_Newr> http://xubuntu.org/
<Shark_Newr> eu gostei pela interface, e li artigos que diziam que o xubuntu e mais rapido que o ubuntu
<Shark_Newr> o sistema continua o mesmo, mas a interface e seu grande atrativo
<Shark_Newr> Eu vou adicionar todo repertorio do backtrack em um versao linux, ainda não sei qual instalo o ubuntu o xubuntu ?
<Shark_Newr> alguem on line ?
<odra> Shark_Newr: Como eu havia dito antigamente.
<odra> n.
<hggdh> Shark_Newr: o que é backtrack?
<hggdh> (de preferencia, um link)
<Shark_Newr> Odra aproveita e vai tomar no seu cu, sua vadia filha da puta e vai dizer não pro OZAMA BIM LANDEM e que ele esploda sua bunda com varias bombas sua fdp, ou seu um homem um viado
<odra> Nossa. Quantas letras.
<hggdh> e acaba de ganhar um mute por conta disto
<odra> Ele escreveu osama bin laden errado...
<hggdh> e... odra: cuidado com tuas respostas, por favor
<odra> Tá certo.
<skillo> hey amigos alguem sabe oq esse thumbnails, no home oculto ???
<odra> skillo: Que eu saiba "thumbnails" são pequenas imagens que representam um arquivo de video ou de imagem como sua previsualização em um shell como nautilus
<skillo> exato...tem varias coisas aqui q havia exluido a muito tempo atras, posso deletar ?
<skillo> odra: exato...tem varias coisas aqui q havia exluido a muito tempo atras, posso deletar ?
<odra> Eu não tenho certeza
<slipky> alguem consegue me ajudar a fazer esse bluetooth funcionar no 12.04 =( ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568862/
<odra> Mas, eu ficaria surpreso se o shell parasse de funcionar porque um thumbnail esta faltando
<Julinux> fala galera
<slipky> skillo pode deletar sim, se quiser algo mais pratico instala o ubuntu tweak, tem uma opção janitor que faz essa limpeza e mais otros arquivos que podem sem deletados sem problemas
<skillo> slipky: vlw
<skillo> slipky: é esse..." An efficient hex editor '
<slipky> não
<slipky> skillo o ubuntu tweak você quer dizer? ele não esta nos repositorios oficiais
<slipky> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<skillo> slipky: ele funciona como ?
<slipky> ele da varios opções de configurações do ubuntu de modo facil, sem precisar editar arquivos e etc
<slipky> só instalar o .deb
<slipky> bom
<slipky> quer versão do ubuntu você esta?
<skillo> 12.04
<slipky> pode instalar de boa então
<odra> Eu estou fazendo um visualizador de imagens.
<odra> Alguém tem alguma idéia pra ele?
<noc_> o que exatamente você quer dizer com idéia odra ?
<odra> Sei lá. Qualquer coisa que você achar que seria legal em um visualizador de imagens.
<odra> Até agora eu já consegui fazer ele abrir, exibir,  ampliar e reduzir, rodar pra direita e pra esquerda e inverter verticalmente e horizontalmente as imagens.
<odra> Nada?
<odra> Então tá perfeito!
<noc_> se ele fizer recortes simples, dar opções de tamanho pré estabelecidas como por exemplo a Foto de Capa (851 x 315) do facebook ou Google Plus (nao sei o tamanho) seria algo bem original
<odra> noc_: Huh? Pra q.
<odra> Meu programa apenas visualiza imagens. Não as salva.
<skillo> slipky: vc ta ai ainda ?
<slipky> skillo sim
<noc_> odra, tendi
<skillo> slipky: preciso da sua ajuda pra instalar cara
<slipky> skillo o que ta dando ai?
<skillo> slipky: eu baixei ele, e esta na pasta downloads, apenas isso
<slipky> é .deb
<slipky> só dar 2 cliques
<slipky> ele vai abrir o gerenciador de software do ubuntu
<slipky> ai só mandar instalar
<skillo> slipky: eu sou user novo (se é q me entende
<slipky> de boa ^^, esse programa ai vai te ajudar bastante então
<skillo> slipky: otimo, so q antes é preciso instalar certo ?
<slipky> sim
<slipky> como eu te disse
<slipky> voce puxou ele, um arquivo .deb certo?
<slipky> .deb no ubuntu é só dar 2 cliques, ele abre direto no software center
<slipky> clica instalar, ele pede sua senha, e pronto, ta instaldo
<skillo> eu apenas baixei, e ele esta na pasta downloads
<skillo> slipky: compreende ?
<slipky> sim, entendi
<slipky> vai la nele, na pasta downloads
<slipky> e da 2 cliques em cima dele
<skillo> ah sim ( como eu sou panaca) kkk
<sagat> tem alguem ai
<skillo> slipky: e como ficaria pelo terminal ?
<slipky> sudo dpkg -i nome_do_pacote.deb
<skillo> slipky: boa rs
<skillo> slipky: curto o terminal, mexe pakas em "DOS
<skillo> slipky: *mexo
 * SonOfGod boa noite 
<odra> slipky: Falando em .deb
<odra> Eu preciso fazer um :/
<slipky> faça
<odra> N sei fazer :(
<slipky> ah sim, só fiz algumas vezes seguindo diretamente guias pela internet, que por sinal é o que não falta
<odra> Aliás
<odra> Como fazer eu até sei
<odra> Só que eu não entendo direito os diretórios :S
<slipky> como assim?
<odra> Os diretórios linux, eu não entendo a estrutura deles. :/
<odra> Por exemplo, tem programa que vai em bin, outros vão em usr/bin, outros em /usr/lib, outros em home/ e assim por diante
<paladinn> boa noite, alguem com algúma dúvida não respondida ?
<slipky> ah sim odra, mas ai é questão de leitura mesmo, cada diretorio tem seu proposito
<odra> paladinn: Sim. Como que um livro pode ser de "auto-ajuda" se foi outra pessoa que o escreveu?
<slipky> paladinn boa noite, eu to com uma, mas ja to desestindo, nem o ubuntu gringo conseguiu me ajudar =(
<slipky> desistindo*
<paladinn> ele tinha dúvidas, e procurou sozinho as respostas, chegando a uma conclusão, ele escreveu a jornada para ajudar e orientar outros na mesma situação que ele.
<paladinn> slipky, o que se passa ?
<slipky> paladinn http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568862/
<slipky> bluetooth nao funciona de jeito nenhum
<skillo> odra: tbm nao consigo compreender a complexidade dos diretorios do linux
<sagat> qual é sua maquina
<sagat> que está com problemas com blutoo
<sagat> é blutu externo
<sagat> ?
<skillo> slipky: consegui cara, ficou otimo
<slipky> skillo ^^
<slipky> sagat sim, é um dongle
<slipky> o que eu acho engraçado, é que atualizei do 10.04 pro 12.04 faz uns 3 meses
<slipky> e antes no 10.04 funcionava sem problemas
<slipky> porem nunca consegui fazer ele funcionar no 12.04
<gassp> alguem pode me dizer  se posso tirar alguns arquivos da ISO  para poder grava em cd, pois a Isso tem mais de 700mb.
<adiaswin> oi gassp
<adiaswin> nao voce nao pode
<gassp> entao  como  q  eu grava
<gassp> vai ter  q  ser dvd
<gassp> entao
<adiaswin> pois se tirar algum arquivo ha o risco do sistema se conromper na hora de instalar
<gassp> tem como instalar atraves do pen?
<skillo> slipky: vc sabe como configuar o thunderbird, em cima de tor ?
<adiaswin> se voce quise-lo instala-lo crie um pen-drive bootavel
<gassp> qual aplicativo voces  indica  para criar  a instalação atraves do pen drive
<adiaswin> veja este video ele explica como criar um pendrive bootavel
<adiaswin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWO3vif7hTw
<gassp> blz  vou  tentar aki qualquer coisa volto aki vlw  pela ajuda
<slipky> skillo em cima do tor em não sei não =\
<skillo> slipky: mas vlw, ja ajudou bastante
<adiaswin> lol
<adiaswin> precisso de um irc medico
<sagat> vixi
<adiaswin> sagat o que foi
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-27
<sagat> o vida cruel
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> minha duvida é
<sagat> eu tenho um itautec notebook
<sagat> esses mais recente criado com o tal libbrix
<sagat> que uns dizem que é baseado no gentoo outros no slack
<sagat> mas enfim
<sagat> o fato é que eu ranquei essa zica e coloque ubuntu
<sagat> que é oque eu estava acostumado a usar
<sagat> porém
<sagat> eu não tinha o instalado do tal ubuntu na mão
<sagat> e assim fiz uma instalação do xubuntu
<sagat> e agora baixei o tal
<sagat> unity
<sagat> ubuntu e tal
<sagat> oque esta acontecendo agora
<sagat> é que as vezes a tela fica tudo
<sagat> lidrilhada
<sagat> com riscos e quadrados
<sagat> onde eu posso olhar para saber se minha placa de video está instalado corretamente por exemplo
<sagat> alguem pode me ajudar
<skillo> alguem sabe configuar "Tormail" em cima de "Thunderbird"
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<sagat> exit
<eduardo_> Olá pessoal!
<eduardo_> Alguém?
<eduardo_> Olá tiagoscd!
<tiagoscd> olá, boa noite
<eduardo_> Eu sou novo no GNU/Linux :D
<eduardo_> Estou usando a distro Xubuntu
<tiagoscd> beleza pura
<tiagoscd> bem vindo :)
<eduardo_> Ele é bem melhor que o Ubuntu pois usa o XFCE como interfase gráfica
<eduardo_> Dá pra jogar Counter-Strike 1.6 no Linux?
<tiagoscd> eduardo_: bom, cada um tem sua opinião sobre interface gráfica, hehe
<tiagoscd> dá sim, basta instalar o pacote steam através da Central de programas do Ubuntu
<eduardo_> Mais o CS dá Steam é pago (rs) eu quero o NoSteam
<tiagoscd> ah, aí não sei te dizer
<eduardo_> Eu vi um tutorial em um blog que diz que se instalar o wine dá pra rodar o CS de boa
<eduardo_> é só instalar a fonte Tahoma no wine e o CS funciona
<tiagoscd> bom, pode ser
<eduardo_> Vou testar! :D
<tiagoscd> mas no caso o valor dele é tão irrisório que até vale a pena comprar
<skillo> alguem sabe configuar "Tormail" em cima de "Thunderbird" ???
<eduardo_> Estou usando o Xubuntu a 2 dias e estou surpreso com o GNU/Linux! É melhor do que eu pensava. Viva ao software livre \o/
<tiagoscd> skillo: https://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/tormail_on_thunderbird]
<tiagoscd> https://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/tormail_on_thunderbird
<tiagoscd> tem um cara ali que diz que basta abrir seu navegador com tor
<tiagoscd> autenticar no tormail via webmail
<tiagoscd> então basta configurar sua conta no thunderbird e pronto
<tiagoscd> é o cara diz ali pelo menos
<tiagoscd> :)
<skillo> kkkkkkkk
<skillo> é preciso ter um conhecimento de user avançado, não é tao simples assim, mas vlw, a intençao é vale
<tiagoscd> tá certo :)
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> tiagoscd: O que ele queria?
<pauloNeto> alguém aí sabe como converter uma máquina no virtualbox, em vmx para rodar na vmware ou ESXi?
<guigouz> pauloNeto, exporta pra OVF pelo virtualbox
<guigouz> ou OVA
<tiagoscd> sistematico: usar o tormail no thunderbird, um esquema pra enviar e-mail sem identificação
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<guigouz> aí o vmware importa
<pauloNeto> OVF é melhor que o OVA?
<sistematico> Como eu aplico um patch?
<tiagoscd> sistematico: até onde sei tu podes aplicar antes compilar usando o comando patch mesmo
<sistematico> Pois é.
<sistematico> Mas olha só.
<sistematico> diff -Naur /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf.orig /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf > pulseaudio.patch
<sistematico> Aí eu dou patch < pulseaudio.patch ou patch -Np0 < pulseaudio.patch e não funciona a parada.
<tiagoscd> creio que já verificou, mas o conteúdo do pulseaudio.patch  ficou correto?
<sistematico> Aparentemente.
<tiagoscd> algum motivo em específico pra você usar o -ur no diff?
<tiagoscd> só curiosidade mesmo
<tiagoscd> poderias testar aplicar o patch sem o -N ali talvez
<Julinux> Pow, pessoal... eu queria jogar CS no Ubuntu mais não abre de jeito nenhum... Só fica num tela preta
<Julinux> Já segui vários tuto mais nenhum deu certo =x
<Julinux> inclusive esse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<tiagoscd> qual sua resolução de vídeo Julinux ?
<Julinux> 1220x1080
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Deu.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: patch -u /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf pulseaudio.patch
<Julinux> essa é a minha resolução de vídeo mas a do jogo eu não sei se é essa tbm
<tiagoscd> Julinux: configure para 1024x768 e tente abrir o jogo
<tiagoscd> depois mude nas configurações do jogo
<tiagoscd> e desmude no sistema
<tiagoscd> sistematico: show :-)
<Julinux> nada
<tiagoscd> Julinux: sabe qual o modelo da sua placa de vídeo?
<guigouz> Julinux, tiagoscd http://askubuntu.com/questions/259394/ubuntu-12-10-intel-ironlake-graphics-driver
<guigouz> http://steamcommunity.com/app/10/discussions/0/864958088230375147/
<guigouz> mesmo problema
<Julinux> intel g41
<Julinux> tiagoscd,
<Julinux> tiagoscd,  é isso mesmo que acontece, sei que não é problema na placa de vídeo pois o CS Source rodava normal no Ruimdows quando eu o tinha
<tiagoscd> Julinux: sim
<tiagoscd> no caso você já tentou usar os repositórios do x-swat lá do wiki?
<Julinux> já =x
<Julinux> to rodando ubuntu 12.04
<tiagoscd> bom, poderias testar o xorg-edgers, mas ele é instável
<Julinux> fiz o passo lá do ubuntu-br-sc também
<Julinux> que é pra amd, nvidia e intel
<Julinux> e não deu em nada, continua tela preta
<Julinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569432/
<Julinux> tiagoscd, essa é minha configuração
<tiagoscd> Julinux: pois é, o negócio é reportar o problema no fórum do Steam
<tiagoscd> e ver se alguém sugere algo
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  boa noite tchê !
<Julinux> tiagoscd, eu to com a versão 2.1 do openGL, qual versão é a recomendada?
<Julinux> tiagoscd, sabe como faço pra o cs não iniciar em tela cheia?
<METALFRIOSP\viei> -windowmode algo assim
<METALFRIOSP\viei> vai nas propriedades.... e coloca windows mode
<METALFRIOSP\viei> que ele fica modo janela
<Julinux> bom eu fui no terminal e digitei STEAM_RUNTIME=0 steam
<Julinux> e ele acusou que falta algumas bibliotecas
<METALFRIOSP\viei> instala la
<Julinux> porque meu ubuntu 12.04 é amd64 e ele disse que tem que ter algumas bibliotecas 32bits
<METALFRIOSP\viei> hum..
<METALFRIOSP\viei> pc para games e so windows mesmo
<Julinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569475/
<Julinux> agora vou instalar essas bibliotecas para ver se resolve meu problema
<METALFRIOSP\viei> libxrandr vc ja tem instalado. da uma olhada como configura ele para compatibilidade 32
<METALFRIOSP\viei> procura instalando steam no linux amd64
<METALFRIOSP\viei> deve aparecer algo util
<METALFRIOSP\viei> mesmo que meu linux tenha suporte 64 sempre vou ficar com 32.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> ate nao der mais.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> so por causa dessa compatibilidades.
<odra2> METALFRIOSP\viei: Eu tenhos jogos no linux :C
<odra2> Kinem the binding of isaac.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> sei la. o desempenho nao fica o mesmo ... e eu gosto de jogar rpg.. e nao sao todos que
<METALFRIOSP\viei> rodam 100%
<odra2> Falando nisso eu acho que eu devia baixar Shatter no ubuntu...
<METALFRIOSP\viei> e claro espero que o steam desenvolvendo para linux mude de todas as formas... isso .. e as empresas vejam que tem muita possibilidade usando linux ..
<METALFRIOSP\viei> game for linux + photoshop for linux largo mao do windows para sempre.
<odra2> METALFRIOSP\viei: To na mesma xD
<odra2> Eu n sei se eu largo do windows
<odra2> Ou do meu vicio de TF2
<METALFRIOSP\viei> comprei 1 maquina recente... para ser mais preciso, segunda feira.... i3 3g + asus + 8gb corsair + GTX 650, fui rodar via wine... D3 so lamentos. qualidade em relação win8 ainda sim e muito grande.
<Julinux> METALFRIOSP\viei, até agora não entendi se você está rebaixando o Linux ou se está elogiando-o
<METALFRIOSP\viei> Julinux: so digo que linux ainda e muito imaturo para jogos.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> tem um potencial muito bom pois opengl vem fazendo frente ao Directx e com força
<METALFRIOSP\viei> mas acredito que falta muito ainda.
<odra2> A culpa mesmo é dos desenvolvedores :p
<METALFRIOSP\viei> o xorg precisa melhorar muito para poder usar o verdadeiro poder do opengl
<odra2> E isso nao iria adiantar de nada :/
<METALFRIOSP\viei> é mas as coisas tao mudando ... steam vindo para linux abre a cabeça de muita gente .. vendo o user linux
<METALFRIOSP\viei> como um forte potencial. para mercado.
<odra2> Sim, mas vai demorar um tempo ainda pra agente colher os resultados. :p
<METALFRIOSP\viei> é
<METALFRIOSP\viei> e acreito que vai demorar mais umas 5 versao do windows
<odra2> Eu estou com um problema mto grande :(
<odra> Se você estiver vendo uma imagem
<odra> E inverter ela horizontalmente
<odra> E então rodar ela 90 graus
<odra> E então inverter ela horizontalmente denovo
<Poca> METALFRIOSP\viei, deixa de ser tão pessimista cara
<METALFRIOSP\viei> isso e drive.
<odra> A imagem com que voce fica parece ser a original girada 90° ou 270°?
<sistematico> O GIMP é excelente, IMHO não perde nada pro PS.
<sistematico> :-|
<sistematico> Saber usa-lo é o segredo.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> nao sei porque nao consigo me acostumar com gimp para desenhos vetoriais
<METALFRIOSP\viei> ate o inkscape...
<sistematico> Nem o GIMP nem o Photoshop é pra desenho vetorial.
<odra> ^
<sistematico> :-|
<METALFRIOSP\viei> mas da para fazer muito bem.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> eu faço e exporto para corel.
<odra> Vc tah usando um missel nuclear pra matar barata
<sistematico> Sim, claro, assim como dá pra por roda quadrada na bike.
<sistematico> :-|
<odra> :|
<sistematico> METALFRIOSP\viei: Photoshop e GIMP sempre foram editores de BITMAP, nada a ver com vetorial.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> tem coisa que fazer no PS e exportar para Corel e mais facil que fazer no corel
<odra> sistematico: Também chamados RASTER
<sistematico> Sim.
<odra> Eu n entendo nada disso :D
<sistematico> odra: Eu fiz um curso de Photoshop em 97, foi lá que eu fiquei sabendo disso.
<odra> Eu soh sei fazer visualizadores de imagem em python :D
<Poca> bitmap
<odra> sistematico: Só podia ser msm.
<Poca> achei que nunca mais iria ver isso na vida
<odra> sistematico: Se vc fizesse em 2007 nem teu professor ia saber te dizer oq eh raster
<sistematico> É.
<sistematico> Infelizmente o padrão despencou.
<sistematico> A mais pura verdade.
<odra> Opa
<odra> Deixa eu ver uma coisa...
<odra> Ah, sim
<odra> GTK suporta .bmp
<sistematico> GTK suporta tudo.
<sistematico> BMP, JPG, SVG e mais milhares de outros.
<sistematico> Através do GDK.
<odra> Milhares? Aqui soh tem vinte
<sistematico> GNU DrawKit.
<skillo> alguem o cliente "ii" ?
<sistematico> odra: Aqui onde?
<odra> sistematico: No visualizador de imagens que eu to fazendo :/
<sistematico> Ah..
<sistematico> Aí já num sei de nada.
<odra> Eu usei o gdk para ver quais formatos são suportados e carregar como filtros para uma caixa de dialogo de abrir
<sistematico> Eu nem animo fazer isso, agente tem tantos visualizadores de excelente qualidade por aí.
<sistematico> Ainda mais em GTK.
<odra> Eh.
<odra> Soh que quantos deles foi eu que fiz?
<sistematico> odra: IMHO, deveria direcionar seu projeto pra outra finalidade :)
<sistematico> heh
<odra> Como o que por exemplo?
<sistematico> odra: Algo que ninguem tenha feito.
<sistematico> Esses dias eu queria fazer um helper.
<sistematico> Pra fazer alguma coisa, mas todo mundo aqui no canal me desanimou, aí eu até desisti.
<odra> Vixi
<sistematico> Gostaria muito de uma idéia, assim como você.
<odra> Bem :/
<sistematico> Mas ninguem me deu essa idéia.
<sistematico> De um app que seja útil, as pessoas usem, e ainda não exista.
<odra> Infezlizmente sistematico
<odra> Os apps uteis jah existem.
<METALFRIOSP\viei> puts ate o flash ta com vunerabilidade 0-day!
<METALFRIOSP\viei> aff
<odra> Eles sao tao uteis que eles foram os primeiros cuja necessidade foram sentidas :D
<sistematico> odra: Assim, uma coisa muito rara de se achar...
<sistematico> odra: Um programinha pra iniciar e parar alguns daemons.
<Poca> sistematico, o debian tinha isso
<sistematico> odra: Apache, Nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL...
<Poca> mas era compatível só com o sysvinit
<Poca> então provavelmente já era
<sistematico> odra: Tem até hoje, mas é raro.
<sistematico> Poca: Ainda tem.
<odra> Eu que não desenvolvo ou administro na web, não vejo utilidade alguma nisso
<odra> Tá bom uma coisa util neh
<sistematico> odra: Vou te dar um exemplo prático.
<odra> Deixa eu pensar...
<sistematico> odra: Gosta de música?
<sistematico> odra: Ouve mp3 no PC?
<odra> Mais ou menos.
<odra> FLAC.
<sistematico> odra: Que seja.
<sistematico> odra: Ele serviria pra parar e iniciar o MPD.
<odra> :|
<sistematico> odra: Outro exemplo, você inicia e para o readahead ou algo do gênero.
<odra> ...
<odra> Porque.
<sistematico> odra: Eu inicio e paro ele direto.
<odra> Hmm :/
<sistematico> Ou porque está bugando certa aplicação, ou quer ter uma idéia do benchmark..
<sistematico> odra: Outro exemplo, bootchart.
<odra> Sistematico :|
<sistematico> odra: Outro exemplo, iniciou o avahi, e agora que você não usa o Empathy, não precisa mais dele.
<sistematico> odra: Outro exemplo, reiniciar a rede, sem precisar do NM.
<sistematico> odra: E não para por aí.
<odra> Isso...
<odra> Parece completamente inutil pra mim...
<sistematico> Ok, cite algo útil.
<odra> O lápiz!
<sistematico> Que lápis?
<odra> 1001 utilidades, barato, portatil.
<sistematico> dã
<odra> Mas enfim :p
<sistematico> Isso sim que é inútil pra mim.
<odra> Eu estou com um imenso problema de magnitude astronomica.
<sistematico> Não uso um lápis a tantos anos que não consigo nem assinar meu nome mais.
<odra> Vixi
<sistematico> Até cheque tenho dificuldade.
<odra> Eu uso tablet, de desenhar, soh que eh meio dificl escrever com ela :/
<sistematico> Eu nunca nem vi uma.
<sistematico> Só na revista.
<odra> Eh uma wacom bamboo. Eu sei usar mas n sei desenhar xD
<odra> Occore meu caro amigo sistematico, que
<odra> Eu não consigo imaginar um icone para meu aplicativo super-ultra-mega-hiper-original de visualizar imagens.
<sistematico> Cite os visualizadores de imagem que você conhece.
<odra> Tem aquele lah chamado visualizador de imagem
<odra> E o do windows chamado visualizador de imagens e fax do windows
<odra> E o JPEGview
<sistematico> Não..
<sistematico> GTK né mano.
<odra> O Mirage acho que é GTK
<sistematico> O que eu quero com fax do windows :|
<sistematico> Só o Mirage?
<odra> n :/
<odra> O "visualizador de imagem" é gtk
<odra> Eu acho.
<odra> Eu n sei o nome porque soh diz "visualizador de imagem"
<sistematico> Acha?
<sistematico> hahahha
<odra> Ou "image viewer"
<sistematico> Ele se chama Eye Of Gnome.
<sistematico> eog para os íntimos.
<odra> Eh eu tenho 90% de certeza que eh GTK
<odra> Tem até o ícone de sair que parece um botao de desligar
<sistematico> Quer programar em GTK e não reconhece um aplicativo em GTK a primeira vista?
<sistematico> heh
<odra> n, n conheco :D
<sistematico> Vou citar alguns pra te servirem de inspiração.
<sistematico> Ristretto, gPicView, gThumb...
<odra> Parece que o nome do pacote eh "gpicview"
<odra> Sim
<odra> O gpicview
<odra> Se chama "visualizador de imagem"
<sistematico> E o melhor deles, disparado: Viewnior.
<sistematico> Esse destroi.
<odra> porque xD
<sistematico> Porque é bom, e é em GTK.
<odra> Meu deus
<sistematico> Só por isso.
<odra> Todos eles dizem a msm coisa
<odra> "Simples e rapido"
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> gThumb é enorme.
<sistematico> F-Spot tambem.
<sistematico> Um outro que entrou no lugar do F-Spot tambem é gigante e uma grande porcaria.
<sistematico> 100% bugado.
<sistematico> Num lembro o nome.
<sistematico> BTW, ele é default no Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Num sei porque.
<hggdh> shotwell
<sistematico> Exato.
<odra> Umm
<odra> Entao eu to ferrado D:
<odra> Tanta competicao D:
<sistematico> odra: Fora os que eu não lembro agora.
<sistematico> Tem um do LXDE tambem, não tô lembrando agora.
<odra> Bem
<odra> Eu vou fazer de qlqr jeito
<sistematico> Só que eu já instalei são mais de 30.
<odra> Soh porque eu quero mandar um software pro central do ubuntu :D
<sistematico> EoM baseado no MATE é bem legal tambem.
<odra> :/
<odra> Tah.
<odra> Saquei, tem um bilhao deles
<sistematico> Um bilhão e dois se eu não errei a contagem.
<odra> Tem um zilhão deles
<sistematico> Inclusive alguns integrados com Flickr, Facebook, Imgur, ImageShack, etc...
<odra> T____T
<sistematico> Bem legal, tu manda a imagem direto dele e tal.
<odra> Eu to comecando a achar que voce esta tentando me fazer desistir
<sistematico> odra: Havia me esquecido do Shutter, só que ele não é bem um visualizador, é mais um screenshoter ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Pelo contrário.
<sistematico> Pra te servir de inspiração uai.
<odra> Sei...
<sistematico> Uma feature de um, uma feature de outro...
<sistematico> Vai juntando e faz um bem nervoso.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Se o dedo aguentar né?
<sistematico> Por que até lá vai estar sangrando.
<sistematico> heh
<odra> .___.
<odra> Mas meu visualizador de imagens
<odra> VISUALIZA
<odra> Imagens.
<odra> O que mais você poderia querer?
<odra> http://i.imgur.com/m3wTPPb.png <- Design perfeito.
<Poca> odra, tu me lembrou do mcomix agora XD
<sistematico> odra: Bem parecido com o Viewnior: http://xsisqox.github.com/Viewnior/about.html
<odra> sistematico: Tah vendo
<odra> Meu programa que eu fiz em 3 dias
<odra> Eh parecido com o tal programa eh o melhor de todas em sua categoria
<odra> Mas eu aposto que esse tar de viewnóia num tem um botão pra esconder as barras de rolagem >:D
<Mendes> Pessoal,
<Mendes> Alguém pode me ajudar na instalação do UBUNTU 12.10 no meu Dell? Tô apanhando aqui!
<Poca> Mendes, diga rapaz
<sistematico> Pegunta.
<Mendes> Poca: Então, cara... Eu gravei a imagem em DVD, coloco o DVD na unidade, dou boot pela unidade e....
<Poca> ...
<Mendes> Quando eu penso que vai instalar, a tela fica com pequenas linhas verticais coloridas...
<Mendes> Então, a leitura do drive para e a atividade do HD tbm :p
<Mendes> Ah! Removi todas as partições do disco através do CD de instalação do Win7 Professional...
<Poca> tu fez a checagem da imagem pelo md5checksum?
<Poca> em outras palavras
<Mendes> Já tentei re-gravar a imagem, baixar de novo, baixar e gravar o XUbuntu e dá o mesmo problema...
<Poca> conferiu se ela estava "correta" ou corrompida
<Mendes> Pô cara... não fiz não! :p
<Poca> baixou via http?
<Mendes> Sim!
<Poca> por http é comum isso acontecer
<Poca> por isso é mais interessante usar bittorrent
<Mendes> Ah não brinca! :/
<Mendes> Então.. o xubuntu veio por torrent!
<Mendes> Mas dá o mesmo problema!
<Poca> não comum com as imagens do ubuntu
<Poca> mas com qualquer outra coisa
<Poca> hmm
<Poca> pode ser alguma coisa na bios
<Poca> ou sei lá
<Poca> qual o modelo desse notebook
<Poca> e tu estás com o (u)efi ligado?
<Mendes> Pensei em problema no CMOS tbm...
<Mendes> Dell Vostro 1000... tá desligado no momento... não notei nas outras vezes q tentei instalar...
<Mendes> Ah! Versão do ubuntu e do xubuntu 64.. São estáveis? Vi que nos sites recomendam a 32, mas como minha máquina é 64, achei que recomendassem a 32 p o povo que não sabe que máquina que tem...
<Poca> são estáveis sim
<Poca> Mendes, já tentou a versão 12.04?
<Poca> e uma dica
<Poca> use um pen drive
<Poca> que daí tu não desperdiça cd e dvd
<Poca> =x
<Mendes> É... eu sou da área, mas tô meio desatualizado com esse negócio de boot via USB... como faço para criar um USB bootável?
<Poca> tem o jeito usando o dd
<Poca> e o mais fácil
<Poca> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Poca> se tiver usando windows
<Poca> tem outras ferramentas que fazem a mesma coisa também
<Poca> além do unetbootin
<sistematico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sistematico> Mais fãçêl
<Mendes> Legal! Vou tentar, Sistematicl!
<Mendes> Qquer coisa volto aqui no mIRC
<sistematico> irc
<sistematico> mIRC é coisa do Khaled Mardam-Bay
<Mendes> HAuHAuAHhauHAuHUAHUHAU
<Mendes> Nossa... meu... tô muito dinossauro! HAUHAUHHUHAuHA
<Mendes> Eu usava a rede antes da "famosa" briga dos caras da brasIRC com a brasNET.. lembram disso tbm ou só eu que envelheci???
<odra> Cara...
<odra> Que que eh isso
<odra> http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygobject/class-gobject.html#method-gobject-chain
<odra> Tem gente me trollando soh pode :/
<odra> Opa link errado, http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygobject/class-gobject.html#method-gobject--chain
<Poca> odra, nessas horas eu penso
<Poca> ainda bem que não programo mais
<Poca> kkk
<odra> Poca: Mas falando serio
<odra> Uma documentação dessas
<odra> Eh imperdoavel
<Poca> a faculdade me enlouqueceu na época
<Poca> java + assembly de mips + C
<Mendes> HAUHUAhUHUAHA foi estag que documentou.... ctza
<Poca> The chain() method does something.
<Poca> PQP!
<Poca> é um método que faz alguma coisa e retorna um objeto python
<odra> Eu acho melhor eu fingir que num vi isso
<Poca> que legal
<Poca> huaeheauhua
<Poca> odra, depois de ler o signals ali bateu uma tristeza
<odra> pq
<Poca> lembra linguagem de descrição de hardware
<Poca> vhdl no caso
<Poca> tchê
<Poca> pensa num cara que não curtia programação
<Poca> e fazia ciência da computação ^^
<odra> Não consigo pensar em ninguém :D
<Poca> =_=
<Poca> eu
<odra> Ah
<Poca> não achei difícil odra
<Poca> apenas chato
<Poca> principalmente se tiver que fazer interface gráfica
<Mendes> Pô... para ser Analista não precisa manjar muito de programação... É mais gestão que outra coisa...
<Mendes> Deixa programação para os técnicos...
<Mendes> Programar como hobby é legal, mas na industria é loucura! Muito estressante!
<Poca> sim Mendes
<Poca> eu fazia CC
<Poca> mas é foda
<Poca> me desanimei até de tirar LPI e coisas do tipo
<Poca> mudei de curso e to me dando bem
<Poca> então tá tranquilo xD
<odra> :/
<Mendes> HAUHAUAUHAUH
<odra> Como dah trabalho programa
<odra> E eu to fazendo isso em python ainda por cima!
<Poca> sei lá
<Poca> python + gtk é bem tenso
<Mendes> Eu era apaixonado por programação... C/C++/ProC, C#, Shell Script, PL/SQL
<Poca> odra, tu não acha mais fácil usar o QT
<Poca> dá pra usar C++ e javascript lá
<Poca> eu acho
<odra> Não, não acho. :p
<Poca> to por fora da versão 5
<odra> Eh soh algm me explicar
<Mendes> Até que fui parar numa fábrica de sfw... Dai pra frente traumatizei... Ai virei docente... Programar hj em dia só como hobby mesmo, para mim, sem analista, sem lider, sem gerente de projeto...
<odra> Ql a diferenca entre GOBject.stop_emission e GObject.emit_stop_by_name
<odra> (se bem que eu acho que eh soh a gramatica o__O )
<Poca> bem lol
<odra> Mendes: Parece dureza >__<
<Poca> hj em dia até tenho vontade de aprender C e brincar um pouco Mendes
<Poca> mas só pra fazer algo que eu gostaria de usar
<Poca> depender desse tipo de coisa financeiramente nem a pau
<Mendes> C é muito bom cara! Vc aprende muito com ele e praticamente 80% do que você aprende com C você aplica a outras linguagens e conceitos...
<Mendes> Assim como C++ para POO
<Mendes> É vdd Poca! Até pq, hj em dia, financeiramente não compensa mais...
<Mendes> Tão pagando muito mal!
<Poca> especialista em php, C , C++ , javascript, html ,mysql ,postgresql, salário de 1.5k
<Poca> xD
<Mendes> Se quiser material de C, tenho uma penca aqui! Me passa teu e-mail em PVT que amanhã te mando....
<Poca> valeu Mendes xD
<odra> Poca: Vixi que pobreza
<Mendes> Eu ganhava 3.500 na IBM trabalhando com Java, Shell Script e PL/SQL.... mesmo assim achava que não compensava... Até pq o trampo era em São Paulo e eu gosto mesmo é de morar aqui no meu litoral! hehehee
<odra> Aposto que tem freelancer ganhando mais que isso pra fazer template de wordpress
<Poca> to só zuando
<Poca> sim odra
<sistematico> O cara que se diz especialista em metade dessas linguagens, das duas uma, ou é gênio, ou está mentindo.
<sistematico> =)
<Poca> é só uma piada sistematico
<Mendes> Então... eu tô partindo para o desenvolvimento web, odra! Vale mais a pena, é mais divertido e vc pode arrumar trampo de freela mais fácilmente!
<Poca> o cara que saca uma porrada de coisa digamos assim
<Poca> e o salários que os caras querem pagar xD
<odra> Mendes: Eu fiz um site uma vez nas férias :|
<odra> Em python.
<odra> Não em PHP.
<odra> Agora eu fico vendo esse monte de gente falando de PHP toda hora e penso que talvez eu deveria ter usado aquele tempo pra aprender PHP
<odra> Ai eu dou uma olhada numa snippet PHP e minha sanidade volta.
<Mendes> Eu tenho curtido muito a parte de desenhar e definir layout de sites, as padronizações da W3C, enfim...
<Mendes> É uma "programação" mais suave.... quase que uma higiene mental!
<Mendes> HAUHAUUHAHUHAUh vdd!
<Mendes> Eu me arrependo de não ter me dedicado ao PHP... fui pro lado do ASP e agora ASP.NET
<Mendes> Mas tem coisas que só o PHP faz pra você!
<odra> Da ultima vez que eu olhei PHP
<Mendes> Só que assim, PHP é muito próximo de C e Shell Script... eu acho que se eu pegar firme pra aprender PHP deve ser rápido!
<odra> Eu n entendi nada.
<odra> Deve ser o jeito que escreveram a API que parece que um cachorro comeu C e vomitou PHP de volta
<Mendes> Já experimentou estudar pelo site w3schools? Não sei como é o conteúdo deles de PHP, mas pelo menos CSS e JavaScript é muito bom!
<odra> Mas pelo visto tem que aprender T____T
<Mendes> HUAhUAuHAuHauHaUHAUU boa analogia!
<odra> Mendes: Justamente o w3schools?
<odra> Famoso website por suas inconsistencias gerais :p
<Mendes> Pq?
<odra> O unico website que #web tem gosto de xingar?
<Mendes> HAUHAuAHuUHuHAUHaUHUHA
<odra> Tu sabe que a coisa tah feia qnto algm cria um site só pra falar mal de outro xD
<Mendes> Cara.. sério mesmo? Eu curto muito o w3schools.... Uso até como material de apoio nas minhas aulas!
<Mendes> hUAHuHAuhuaUahAuHAuUHAuHAuHA
<odra> Olha eu nem sei direito se tudo de ruim que falam do w3schools eh verdade
<odra> Soh que eu prefiro checar as tags HTML / CSS na MDN (mozilla developer network)
<Mendes> Ah eu penso assim... Se os caras são o consórcio mundial de desenvolvimento web, o que eles tem a ensinar deve ser algo muito consistente e padronizado!
<odra> Mendes: Sim
<odra> A w3 ensina
<odra> A w3schools n
<Mendes> Mas como eu te disse... eu até hj só vi nele o conteúdo de xHTML, CSS e CSS3 e javascript
<odra> Porque a w3schools n tem nada haver com o W3C
<Mendes> HAUHAUHAUHHAUHAUHAUHH
<odra> To falando serio :D
<odra> Eh tipo um site chamado GOOOGLE.COM
<Mendes> Ah não? Achei que era o repositório, tipo uma "wiki" do W3c
<odra> Que fala que te dah um iphone de graça
<odra> Mendes: Cara
<odra> Mendes: Esse negocio da w3schools ser parte da w3c jah deu tanto problema.
<odra> Realmente, não é parte.
<Poca> ah é
<Poca> instalem linux-tycoon
<odra> Soh que eles botaram esse nome de proposito pra todo mundo (iniciante) pensar que faz.
<Poca> e joguem essa bagaça
<Poca> muito bom
<Mendes> Pô! Ai complica mesmo! Deve ter ação da w3 em cima dos caras, então!
<odra> Teve.
<odra> Perdero.
<odra> Mendes: http://w3fools.com/
<odra> Olha o nivel que nois chegamos :D
<odra> Se eu tivesse usado só coisas que eu vi no W3Schools eu nunca que ia conseguir escrever meu site do jeito que eu fiz
<odra> http://romajick.appspot.com/ <- da uma olhada no código fonte que incrivel.
<odra> Ae chega um monte de gente que sabe de nada falando que o HTML que eu fiz tah errado :D
<Mendes> Ainda bem que eu nunca gastei meu parco salário de professor com as certificações deles! HAUHAhauHA
<odra> Que bom né :D
<Mendes> Pô mas bom saber! Os caras deram até a idéia de "wikificar" o w3! Seria uma boa mesmo!
<odra> Mendes: A MDN é tipo wiki.
<odra> Eles tem tutorials, exemplos, documentacao, etc
<odra> Só num aparecem no topo das pesquisas do google :P
<Mendes> Podes crer! Aquelas Header e Footer eu usaria umas div id's no lugar...
<Mendes> Entendi!
<Mendes> Vou me atualizar por ela. então!
<odra> Mendes: Você n percebeu nada faltando no codigo fonte? :p
<Mendes> Tu não fechou <head> nem <body> mesmo?
<odra> Sim :3
<Mendes> Se foi isso, sim!
<odra> Nem HTML.
<Mendes> HAUHAUHaUhaUH
<odra> Ou melhor, <html>
<Mendes> E não faz falta para a renderização de nenhum navegador?
<odra> Nem, <p> nem <dt> nem <dd> :D
<odra> Num faz.
<Mendes> Vdd.. alias... vc nem abre <html>
<odra> Abro :/
<Mendes> Ah não! Abriu sim!
<odra> Mas na verdade, n precisa.
<odra> N precisa nem abrir body ou head na verdade.
<odra> Claro que tem certas circunstancias, mas você pode omitir as tags boa parte das vezes :3
<Mendes> Sério meu? Mas é quanto à padronização semântica? Em códigos maiores não dificulta a identificação do escopo dos blocos?
<odra> Ha ha
<odra> Nao ha nada disso meu amigo :D
<odra> Na especificacao HTML da w3 consta as condicoes de omissao de tag
<odra> Se voce quer não omitir tags, use XHTML, que eh meio HTML meio XML
<odra> A idéia por tras disso eh que sob certas condicoes a existencia de uma tag de abertura ou fechamento pode ser deduzida pelo computador.
<odra> Isso acontece no parser, antes de criar a DOM.
<odra> Ou seja, tendo a tag ou n, o elemento eh criado.
<odra> Isso funciona ateh em IE5 tranquilo.
<odra> Exceto Header e Footer que são HTML5. mas omitir tags funciona sim.
<Mendes> De certa forma, ser prático reduz consideravelmente o tempo de desenvolvimento, mas não sei quanto a eficácia em relação à futuras manutenções... Claro que considerando códigos muito grandes.. Embora o não fechamento de algumas tag's não é problema para compreensão pois até mesmo a identação já auxilia...
<odra> Mendes: Eh mais uma coisa de estilo mesmo. :)
<Mendes> Mas por exemplo, se vc abre um <p> e não fecha e de repente abre uma outra tag de bloco, por exemplo, que não poderia, teoricamente, estar inserida em <p>..
<odra> Eu nao fecho elas porque na minha opniao não há necessidade
<Mendes> Não dá problema?
<odra> Então me diga caro Mendes
<Mendes> HUAHUHAUAhUUHAUHA
<odra> Que tipo de bloco pode ser inserido dentro de um paragrafo?
<Mendes> Poca: Problema com ubuntu e xubuntu era impaciência do usuário aqui :p
<Poca> lol
<Mendes> Acabei deixando na tela com linhas  verticais coloridas enquanto batia papo aqui e, apesar de ter demorado bastante, carregou ..Tô instalando agora..
<odra> Enfim, eh tudo uma situacao de contexto.
<Mendes> odra: Bom, até onde eu aprendi, pelo w3schools, blocos de trecho como <em> <strong> <address>
<odra> Não existe paragrafos dentro de paragrafos.
<odra> <div> tmb n pode ir. Nem listas nem tabelas.
<Mendes> Mas um bloco de trecho, tbm na teoria da w3schools, não poderia estar de fora de um bloco
<odra> Sim, <em>, <strong>, <span>, <abbr>, <dfn> e um monte de outras podem
<odra> Só que estes n sao blocos. São marcacoes de linha :)
<odra> Exatamente.
<odra> Outra coisa
<odra> <li> eh um item de lista.
<odra> Ele só eh permitido diretamente sob <ul> ou <ol>
<odra> Logo <ul><li>Primeiro<li>Segundo</ul> são dois items consecutivos
<Mendes> Claro que isso tudo é só semântica... Eu até compreendo a capacidade de dedução tanto humana quanto do browser, mas no papel de advogado da w3schools, penso que documentar o que é um parágrafo dentro de um determinado conteúdo, o que é mais relevante e merece ênfase e o que é mais relevante ainda e merece ênfase forte, por exemplo, pode ajudar alguns web services em seu funcionamento.... E assim,  acabamos criando pro
<Mendes> Aumentamos tbm a re-usabilidade...
<odra> Para colocar um <li> dentro de outro vc precisaria de uma nova lista :D
<odra> Mendes: O negocio eh que n eh soh a w3schools.
<Mendes> Hummm!!! <ul><li>Primeiro<li>Segundo</ul> <-- Isso eu curti!
<odra> Tem mto desenvolvedor na web por ai que acredita que esse tipo de coisa n pode.
<odra> E msm depois de eu botar link pra w3c eles continuam falando que tah errado :p
<odra> Mendes: Se curtiu entao vai gostar disso tb
<odra> Sabe <table><tr><td><td></table> ?
<Mendes> Não eu saquei, odra! Mas eu tô com a cabeça da w3schools, afinal, eu aprendi a programar pra web usando tabelas... Ai com esse negócio de novos navegadores, novos dispositivos, acabei me atualizando pela w3schools..
<odra> Quantos elementos tem nessa marcaçao da tabela?
<Mendes> Então assim, os conceitos que carrego, ainda são muito fortes em mim.... Mas já entendi que preciso me desvencilhar disso, afinal, a w3schools não é da w3
<odra> Mendes: Sim. E eles induzem muita gente a pensar que eles são só por causa do w3.
<Mendes> Dois dados em uma linha de tabela, certo?
<Mendes> Na mesma linha?
<odra> Errado :D
<Mendes> Vish!
<odra> Voce esqueceu da tabela :D
<Mendes> Que que vai resultar aquilo?
<odra> E de um outro elemento :D
<odra> De acordo com a w3, <tr> não é elemento da <table>
<odra> <tr> é elemento de <tbody>, <thead> ou <tfoot>
<odra> Que são marcadores de grupos de linhas :D
<Mendes> Tabela 1, table row outro, table data, outro, mais um table data , três elementos?
<odra> Só que em muitas tabelas não é preciso criar grupos.
<Mendes> NOSSA!
<odra> Então a w3 simplesmente inventou que o primeiro <tbody> de uma tabela que não possuir nem <thead> nem <tfoot> pode ser completamente omitido
<Mendes> Então eu tenho a tabela caracterizada por tbody, thead e tfoot e dentro dessas "seções" eu posso criar linhas, é isso?
<odra> Tão omitido que voce nem sabe que ele existe o__O
<odra> Sim Mendes  :D
<Mendes> HAUhUAhhaUAHUAH saquei!
<Mendes> Que doidera!
<odra> Se tu for no chrome vc vai ver lah
<odra> Em qlqr tabela são <table><tbody><um monte de tr><uns tds></tbody></table>
<Mendes> Pô, passa pra mim outros links de sites bons para eu me reciclar nesse assunto, cara!
<odra> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/HTML/Element/tbody <- MDN
<odra> Tu sacas que tem um monte de "circunstancias" pra poder omitir :p
<odra> Mas eh tudo para, como voce mesmo disse, n dar problema com os browsers.
<Mendes> Tendeu! De certo modo, fica um código bem mais clean tbm!
<odra> Com certeza.
<odra> Tmb eh bom lembrar que tanto os grupos de tr, qnto tr qnto td tudo pode ser omitido se forem consecutivos :)
<odra> <table><thead>...<tbody><tr><td><td>...<tr>...<tbody>........<tfoot><tr>....</table>
<Mendes> É! Isso limpa MUUUITO o código! Pq é um inferno debugar na cabeça essas tabelas mais complexas!
<odra> Realmente. Tem nada mais chato que escrever </td> e </tr> de tabela D:<
<odra> Ah mendes. Soh uma dica sobre CSS. Já que essa sala de bapo n eh sobre HTML ;)
<odra> Tu sacas aqueles "wrapper" divs?
<Mendes> Bom, vou indo nessa que daqui a pouco minha filhotinha acorda e ai ninguém mais dorme!
<Mendes> Amanhã apareço por aqui! Bom encontrar mais galera da área para discutir, debater e trocar idéias
<odra> Ah, então tchau, eu ia contar como fazer pra nao precisar de wrapper mas...
<Mendes> hum
<Mendes> Sei!
<Mendes> odra, amanhã eu tô de volta!
<Mendes> Mas pega meu e-mail que tô mandando no PVT
<odra> :p
<Mendes> Falow ae galera! T+ e valeu por tudo!
<K0D3R> fabiomaca: opa!
<fabiomaca> K0D3R_AFK: fala mano blz!!!
<fabiomaca> K0D3R_AFK: me manda o seu cv no meu e-mail mesmo, faz ele em ingles, e no corpo do e-mail escreve uma cover letter, sendo é tipo uma carta de apresentação, do tipo: sou fulano de tal, estudo sobre bla bla, gosto disso, daquilo entendeu
<fabiomaca> K0D3R_AFK:  vou te passar uma url para vc fazer o cv online no formato europeu que fica mais facil guenta ai...
<fabiomaca> http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/pt/documents/curriculum-vitae
<fabiomaca> K0D3R_AFK: faz ai e depois me manda no meu e-mail fvalegio@gmail.com
<fabiomaca> do meu e-mail eu encaminho pros caras e eles vão te analisar, tem uma novidade rolando, tem um brother que fez uma proposta de desenvolvimento de uma aplicativo para substituir o bord do scrum, mas sem perder os pontos principais da metodologio que são as reuniões diarias etc, ai um outro brother veio com uma ideia de usar video para que todos os recursos, mesmo remotos possam ter a mesma interação que presentes, sendo acabou ficando como termo 
<fabiomaca> K0D3R_AFK: vc tá ai mano????
<fabiomaca> Shark: e ai mano instalou????
<noc_> exit
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<noc__> alguém aqui está com um marcador no nautilus denominado "x-nautilus-desktop" ?
<flayke> ola
<flayke_> oi
<skillo> alguem sabe como viro root na interface grafica ?
<andretyn> skillo, para quê? se for para rodar algum programa, sudo comando num terminal
<skillo> andretyn: na interface grafica
<andretyn> skillo, sim, mas para que?
<skillo> preciso ver uns arquivos aqui
<andretyn> skillo,  via nautilus?
<andretyn> skillo,  se for, roda no terminal "gksudo nautilus", mas com muiiiiitoooo cuidada!!!
<skillo> eu apenas quero ver uma pasta aqui, e nao tenho permiçao, apenas consigo ve-la no terminal
<skillo> andretyn: oq seria nautiluss ?
<andretyn> skillo, o nautilus (1)         - the GNOME File Manager
<fabiomaca> galera alguem manja de PHP?????
<fabiomaca> eu sei que aqui é um canal de ubuntu, mas derrepente tem alguem né...é php no ubuntu..rsrsrs
<guigouz> fabiomaca, ##php-br
<skillo> andretyn: e entao como faço pra ver a pasta no gnome aqui ?
<fabiomaca> guigouz valew maninho
<andretyn> skillo, roda um emulador de terminal, e roda o comando gksudo nautilus, do resto, eh tudo grafico, clica na pasta que vc quer ver
<skillo> andretyn: não entendo pq essa frescura, se ja precisei se logar com passw, pq não consigo ver as coisas
<andretyn> skillo, o Linux eh bemmm diferente do que o rWindows, por isso que é mais seguro;P
<skillo> ok
<hggdh> skillo: a ideia é que, como usuário normal, o risco na integridade do sistema é bem menor
<andretyn> skillo, para vc ver, se vc quiser "DESTRUIR" seu sistema, é soh rodar (Não faça isso) um rm -rf / no terminal, ele vai devastar seu sistema
<andretyn> skillo, so que tem que ser como root...
<skillo> andretyn: cara copie o arquivo pra area de trabalho ele nao aparece, da pra acreditar...
<andretyn> skillo, qual é o nome do arquivo
<skillo> andretyn: é uma arquivo com extençao "jpg"
<guigouz> extensão
<odra> extensão
<guigouz> e permissão
<odra> Unity deu crash....
<andretyn> skillo, hummmm, veja a aonde vc copiou, de um ls -ll no terminal e veja as permissões
<andretyn> odra vah a um console(ctrl+alt+1) e entre e rode unity --replace &
<skillo> eu copie pra area de trabalho, só q quando saiu desse tal de nautilus nao vejo mais ele
<andretyn> skillo, a area de trabalho é do root, vc devia copia para sua area de trabalho
<skillo> aff
<andretyn> skillo, vc estava como root, não como o usuario comum
<skillo> andretyn:  me diz o seguinte...logado como root no terminal, como fazer pra jogar esse aquivo pra algum lugar q eu posso ver
<andretyn> skillo, copie o arquivo e vah para o /home/seunomedeusuario
<andretyn> skillo, de um cp arquivo /home/seunomedeusuario
<skillo> andretyn: quais sao os parametros nesse shell ?
<andretyn> skillo, como? o comando é cp
<andretyn> skillo, fica assim, "cp nomedoarquivo /home/seunomedeusuario"
<skillo> andretyn: exato...copio, mas adivinha...o arquivo venho com um cadeado kkkk
<andretyn> skillo, de um sudo chown nomedeusuari. arquivo
<andretyn> skillo, isso que é a segurança do sistema, se premissões, vc não faz nada, nem o virus, o cracker, etc... :))
<andretyn> s se/sem
<skillo> andretyn: ja nao to mais entendo nada
<skillo> *entendendo
<andretyn> skillo, vc tem que ler para entender o sistema, tenta ver um manual chamado "focalinux" tem muito coisa que vc tem que entender no linux, sei que é dificil, mas vale muito a pena...
<skillo> andretyn: cara oq eu vou fazer com um aquivo aqui, q nao posso abri-lo ???
<andretyn> skillo, o comando "chown" é para mudar o usuario que tem premissão para fazer qualquer coisa com o arquivo em questão, ele é do root agora, vc tem que mudar isso
<skillo> skillo: e o mais ironico é q eu proprio sou o root kkk
<andretyn> skillo, sim, mas para ve-lo no manager file grafico, vc tem que mudar o proprietário, dê um chowm seunomedeusari: arquivo
<andretyn> skillo, qual o nome completo do arquivo?
<skillo> andretyn: ok...deu certo, vlw  ! rs
<andretyn> skillo, de nada:), mas fica a sugestão, leia sobre esses comandos, no proprio sistema tem manuais, chamados de paginas man, rode man nomedocando no terminal
<skillo> andretyn: a extençao "png" é oq ?
<andretyn> skillo, arquivo tipo grafico, quase igual ao jpg, mas com mais qualidade! vide google:)
<skillo> andretyn: to esse trabalho é o aplicativo não aceita, só "png"
<skillo> andretyn: *todo
<andretyn> skillo, qual aplicativo?
<andretyn> skillo, qual aplicativo?
<skillo> andretyn: queria deixa-lo como avatar
<andretyn> hummmm, tem o gimp instalado?
<skillo> andretyn: acho q nao, nao entendo muito a complexidade da estrutura do desse sistema
<skillo> andretyn: compreende...eu não sei editar, não compila e essas coisas
<andretyn> ou melhor, tem o imagemagick - programas para manipulação de imagens
<skillo> andretyn: queria ter começado com "Shell", mas eu me amarrava em "Dos"
<andretyn> skillo, o começo é sempre assim, mas, como eu disse, vale a pena
<andretyn> skillo, o gimp é o (quase) photoshop do Linux/Gnu, instala ele e tente usa-lo, veja no site ubuntu-br-sc uns artigos sobre ele
<andretyn> https://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/distro/tutoriaisgimp/&sa=U&ei=XC4uUdDNM4evqAGhqoC4BQ&ved=0CAcQFjAA&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHthpf_vsfTejvq36RF_O4YVavuRQ
<skillo> andretyn: vamos deixar pra lá né, ja to a semanas tentando fazer o "Kvirk' e "Thunderbird" rodar em cima de Tor, sem sucesso
<andretyn> skillo, para fazer isso, vc tem que manjar muito de Linux/Gnu, se vc não ler o basico, fica dificil, muita coisa tem que editar arquivo, tem pouca coisa via interface grafica, soh o basico
<sistematico> skillo: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<skillo> andretyn: eu nao curto interface grafica, comecei com slackware (erroneamente por sinal)
<sistematico> Agora o Thunderbird eu não entendi porque uma pessoa iria conectar um cliente de e-mails a rede TOR.
<sistematico> Thunderbird é pra enviar e receber e-mails, porque conecta-lo a um proxy?
<skillo> sistematico: bem... é uma opçao fica a criterio de cada um !
<sistematico> skillo: Você não entendeu.
<sistematico> skillo: Um programa de e-mails serve para enviar e receber e-mails, certo?
<sistematico> skillo: E o TOR, pra que serve?
<skillo> sistematico: correto
<skillo> sistematico: tor é proxy cara
<sistematico> Certo, mas qual o objetivo desse proxy?
<hggdh> Tor é um proxy para privacidade.
<skillo> sistematico: o objetivo de todos proxy
<skillo> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> skillo: De forma alguma.
<hggdh> skillo: não
<sistematico> skillo: Eu estou usando um Proxy IRC agora.
<sistematico> skillo: Nada a ver com o proxy do TOR.
<sistematico> skillo: O TOR não funciona assim como você está pensando.
<skillo> sistematico: comprrendo, mas ainda nao entendeu, um proxy, preza sua identidade, entao é uma opçao como havia dito.
<sistematico> skillo: Não.
<sistematico> skillo: Seguinte, quando um e-mail sai do seu PC, ou do Gmail, ele tem um endereço, que é o seu e-mail efetivamente.
<sistematico> skillo: Certo?
<skillo> sistematico: vc tem noçoes basicas de programaçao ?
<kernel> kkkkk
<sistematico> g-zus
<sistematico> Desisto.
<sistematico> Continua com Thunderbird + TOR aí.
<sistematico> hahhahahahahaa
<skillo> entao vou ser claro...smtp envia  um cabeçalho com seu ip, simplesmente isso !
<andretyn> skillo, mas seu ENDEREÇO de email vai junto, dai para que mascarar o ip, se tem o seu e-mail?
<skillo> sistematico: ontem vc havia perguntado oq era tor, entao acho q vc nao esta muito a par do assunto...certo  ???
<andretyn> skillo, soh se seu endereço for fake
<skillo> andretyn: ta vendo como vc não esta a par do assunto (kkk)  meu e-mail é em rota de trafego em nó
<sistematico> Acho que a sua cabeça foi quem deu o nó.
<hggdh> só para colocar mais lenha na fogueira... skillo: o Tor pode ser atacado (e já o foi) via exit/entry nodes maliciosos
<skillo> andretyn: desculpe, acho q estivesse falando com sistematico
<skillo> andretyn: *achei
<hggdh> em resumo: se anonimidade absoluta é necessária, use smail
<skillo> sistematico: cara, pq vc perguntou oq era tor ontem, se é expert ???
<andretyn> skillo, não seja troll
 * hggdh começa, realmente, a prestar atenção
<skillo> andretyn: nao estou sendo troll, é uma pergunta coerente
<andretyn> skillo, certo, certo, mas se vc quer que ninguem leia seu email, criptografia nele...
<skillo> andretyn: cara gpg ja é add tbm
<skillo> andretyn:  pq nao usar Tor ? como eu havia dito, é uma opçao, usa quem quer.
<andretyn> skillo, e para saber mais sobre o Linux/Gnu, procurar o manual que eu falei, o guia foca linux, tem o básico, o intermediario e  o avançado
<skillo> andretyn: sim, sim eu tenho ele aqui
<andretyn> skillo, bem, mas eu nunca vi usar no cliente de email, tem algum site que fala de como usa-lo?
<[Lauro]> andretyn rede tor vc usa
<andretyn> [Lauro], já usei, mas ele deixa a navegaçao lenta, pq eu não tenho uma boa conexão :(
<skillo> andretyn: tem expert da programaçao q recomendam
<[Lauro]> eu acho uma mega bobagem
<[Lauro]> vc precisa esconder algo?
<[Lauro]> kkk
<[Lauro]> ainda assim n adianta
<andretyn> [Lauro], sei, sei, mas sabe como é, se tem porque não usar;)
<skillo> aff...o pessoal é reacionrio mesmo viu !
<hggdh> [Lauro]: tem seus usos. E não é esconder, é simplesmente usar o teu direito a privacidade.
<[Lauro]> cara tor é falsa ilusao de privacidade e anonimato
<hggdh> isto é incorrecto. Falsa ilusão é achar que com o Tor tudo será anonimo. Mas o Tor ajuda a manter/aumentar o anonimato (obviamente, não vai *garantir* este anonimato, existem ataques contra o Tor). Mas aumenta a chance.
<hggdh> (para exemplos de ataques: side-channel/out-of-band, entry/exit nodes compromise)
<skillo> cara ninguem é obrigado a usar, é uma opçao, usa quem que
<andretyn> inté pessoal, vou nessa:) um abraço a todos
<hggdh> andretyn: não é a tua internet lenta que seria o maior problema, mas a forma que o Tor usa para mascarar teus packets -- o "onion routing"
<andretyn> hggdh, certo, mas mesmo assim deixa lento:)
<hggdh> claro, é uma das consequencias do protocolo
<skillo> o foda é os  caras que nao estao a par do assunto, e desçe a lenha
<hggdh> skillo: linguagem, por favor
<Kbcao_Newbie> Ola!
<Kbcao_Newbie> Ola amigos, to usando o linux a 2 dias e nada entra na minha kbcamais estou me esforcando(comecando a entender) to usando o backtrack4 r3 e to tentando mudar a resolucao da tela mais o max e 800x ***
<Kbcao_Newbie> bt5**
<hggdh> Kbcao_Newbie: (1) este é um canal para a distribuição Ubuntu, não backtrack; (2) veja http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#I.27m_new_to_linux.2C_is_BackTrack_a_good_place_to_start_.3F (e na verdade, todo o FAQ), por favor
<Kbcao_Newbie> aaa vei pro inferno.. saṕora aki e pra tirar duvidas e nun vejo nen niguem falando nada
<skillo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<odra> Falando em distribuir coisas
<odra> Eu ainda n consegui pensar em um icone pro meu visualizador de imagens
<odra> Pq vcs que entendem de distribuicao n me ajudam pra eu poder distribuilo?
<odra> Oi pirata
<Pirata_da_Rede>  boa tarde! a todos. :)
<odra> PIrata
<odra> Eu acho que vou desenhar vc :D
<Guest36965> Ola
<Kbcao> alooO alguem a ajuda com uma informacao
<Kbcao> como eu instalo/atualizo o video pf alguem ajuda aew estou tentanndo a 2 dias
<Kbcao> que isso gente, sapoha nun e pra tirar duvidas.....
<Kbcao> poha vei que caralho dizem que essa droga de linux tem resposta pra tudo em qualquer lugar e to a 2 dias procurando como att essa merda de placa de video
<[Lauro]> sapoha é a mulher do sapo
<[Lauro]> desse jeito ngm vai te ajudar
<hggdh> Kbcao: adeus
<Kbcao> desisto vei....
<skillo> lol
<hggdh> DARN!
<hggdh> oh hell. Again.
<hggdh> tem dias que realmente não consigo teclar coisa alguma correcta
<skillo> ...
<hggdh> OK. Agora eu acho que acertei.
<skillo> a proposito , tem canal do backtrack tbm ?
<odra> >sapoha é mulher  do sapo
<odra> Haha
<hggdh> odra: não repita besteira, por favor
<odra> #backtrack ?
<skillo> hilario o cara hein kk
<hggdh> skillo: #backtrack-linux
<skillo> hggdh: vc kicko o cara ?
<hggdh> skillo: eu o bani & removi do canal
<odra> Que? Não. Ele inquiriu que o cara saisse.
<skillo> vc quis dizer... baniu seu nick ne
<odra> Hmm, ícones de aplicativo sempre devem ir em /usr/shared/pixmap?
<odra> Ou /usr/share/pixmaps eu n lembro direito :S
<[Lauro]> odra existe canal do bt br aqui?
<odra> Bt br?
<odra> Que que eh isso, bt?
<[Lauro]> backtrack
<hggdh> odra: o FHS está explicado (com links) aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<odra> Que que eh isso, backtrack?
<[Lauro]> odra -.-
<hggdh> [Lauro]: que eu saiba, não existe um canal oficial para o backtrack-br
<odra> Sim eu sei, mas por exemplo, tem algum problema de colocar o ícone de um aplicativo em outro direitório?
<hggdh> [Lauro]: o único que conheço é o #backtrack-linux
<[Lauro]> blz
<skillo> cara, por falar nisso, depois q exluo um cliente de irc, quandi instalo, ele ja sabe q sou
<hggdh> odra: apenas que não estarás a seguir o FHS. Dependendo dos revisores, tua aplicação pode ser negada, com um pedido de ajuste
<odra> Parece ser um SO
<odra> skillo: Você excluiu o cliente linux :|
<odra> Vc n deu purge nele?
<hggdh> odra, skillo: backtrack é uma distro para testes de segurança. Não é, exactamente, algo para usar-se no dia-a-dia
<odra> apt-get purge <cliente>, purge deve remover todas as configurações do aplicativo.
<odra> (e desinstalar ele)
<skillo> hggdh: mas eu nem disse nada caara
<hggdh> menos as configurações do usuário, estas não são purgadas
<odra> Heh?
<hggdh> skillo: desculpe-me, hoje não é um bom dia para mim. Estou a ver tudo torto...
<odra> Como faz pra purgar isto então?
<skillo> hggdh: sem problemas
<hggdh> odra: apt-get purge deleta o pacote e suas configurações do sistema, mas não as configurações do usuário
<hggdh> para as configurações do usuário... tens que descobrir onde elas estão, e remove-las manualmente
<skillo> mas tweak era pra fazer esse trabalho nao ???
<hggdh> <shrug/> não sei e, pessoalmente, não confiaria muito
<skillo> eu to tentando configurar o Tor em cima do irc, mas quando volto a instala-lo, ele ja sabe q sou eu
<hggdh> skillo: provavelmente o programa de IRC que estás a usar ainda tem a configuração sob teu home
<skillo> odra: eu não compreendo a estrudo dos diretorios do linux
<skillo> odra: *estrutura
<skillo> odra: desde criança mexendo com "Dos" né, sabe como é
<SOUL_OF_R00T> man hier
<skillo> hggdh: onde fica guardado os aquivos do xchat ???
<skillo> hggdh: não compreende a estrura complexa e hierarquica dos diretorios
<hggdh> skillo: $HOME/.xchat2
<skillo> hggdh: esse ja exclui
<hggdh> skillo: dentro do $HOME, cada DE (Gnome, Unity, KDE) tem um padrão. O XChat não segue muito os padrões atuais
<skillo> ontem achei coisas q havia exluido tempos, nesses diretorios ocultos
<skillo> tava tudo lá no "Thanbnails"
<MarteX> boa tarde
<MarteX> alguem tem ipv6 funcionando com ipv4 na mesma maquina ?
<odra> Ah
<odra> O Pirata_da_Rede saiu
<optimusprimem> boa tarde
<omelete> tarde
<odra> Boa tarde
<Guest67467> Boa tarde galera, alguem poderia me ajudar na instalação do ubunto?
<Guest67467> gravei o arquivo no cd, coloquei a linguagem no pt br, mas quando inicia aparece uma tela preta e nao rola mais nada
<odra> Guest67467: Vai ver deu algum erro na hora da instalação :S
<Guest67467> o erro persistiu diversas vezes, tem chance do problema ser do cd?
<odra> Acho possivel, voce consegue rodar no liveCD?
<Guest67467> como assim?
<Guest67467> ele roda normal no windowns
<Guest67467> ta como instalador
<sagat> alguem ai ja mexeu com o thc-hydra
<sagat> o meu ta dando um erro aqui
<sagat> que não to achando o problema
<Bon-chan> alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda relacionada com placa de vídeo?
<Bon-chan> :3
<odra> Falando nisso algm sabe como desisintalar drivers nvidia e instalar os da intel?
<CyL> Bon-chan: É melhor fazer a sua pergunta diretamente, se alguém souber vai responder.
<Bon-chan> assim, eu estou rodando o 12.04 em um notebook com placa de video onboard.
<Bon-chan> gostaria de saber se os drivers instalados são os mais recentes
<skillo> alguem sabe algum jeito de copiar aqui no kvirk ???
<skillo> slipky: ta ai ???
<odra> Kvirk?
<odra> Voce tah usando o Kvirc no ubuntu?
<skillo> odra: yeah
<skillo> odra: aqui não ha a possibilidade de copiar
<odra> skillo: Vixi
<odra> Eu n sei eu uso XChat. Eu soh uso Kvirc no windows pq o xchat n eh freeware nele :/
<skillo> ok
<slipky> skillo diga
<skillo> slipky: vc sabe algum jeito de copiar aqui no kvirk ???
<skillo> slipky: acabei de conseguir configurar
<luciffer_666> boa noite huahua
<slipky> como assim copiar?
<skillo> slipky: copiar o texto e colar
<slipky> do mesmo jeito que se faz em todo lugar
<slipky> ctrl c ctrl v
<optimusprimem> kd a ursinha '-'
<skillo> slipky: nao cara, eu quero selecionar e copiar, e aqui nao vai
<slipky> hmm, não sei então
<optimusprimem> inté
<kernel> skillo, tenta só selecionar e depois colar
<skillo> kernel: no kavirc nao vai, sei lá
<kernel> ele nao seleciona?
<skillo> kernel: nao
<skillo> baixei os add, mas nem assim
<odra> Pirata_da_Rede: Oi
<lucascfk> oi
<odra> Pirata_da_Rede: http://fav.me/d5wes3b
<marciobr> nao consigo instalar o java no meu ubuntu 12.10 alguem com tutorial ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-28
<skillo> ninguem sabe como copiar no kavirc ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> no
<odraencode> skillo: Eh facil
<odraencode> Aperta CTRL ALT T
<odraencode> Digita sudo apt-get install xchat
<odraencode> Ae vc digita "senha"
<odraencode> Aperta enter e espera um pouco
<odraencode> Abre e coneca ae vc copia :D
<Space-Daface> alguem ai ja colocou o havij no backtrack usando o wini
<CyL> Space-Daface: Desistiu de aprender a como fazer deface no ##backtrack e agora veio tentar aqui?
<Space-Daface> cheff tu ta me seguindo e
<Space-Daface> tu deve te ganhado um computador da sua mae ne, entao meus parabens
<Space-Daface> fico muito feliz
<Space-Daface> vc nao tem noção do que eu ja faço, entao caça outro pra zuar cheff
<CyL> Space-Daface: Ao que me consta eu estava aqui antes de você, e acho que isso é contra as regras deste canal tanto quanto é daquele.
<Space-Daface> tamos em um quartel do exercito ou coisa parecida entao fala pro operador do canal pra me bannir entao sabe tudo
<CyL> jrick: Space-Daface Não, eu vou só alertar os demais usuários do seu comportamento mesmo.
<CyL> Space-Daface Não, eu vou só alertar os demais usuários do seu comportamento mesmo.
<Space-Daface> eu nao entrei nesse canal pra achar pessoas do seu tipo nao meu objetivo  e outro chefia
<Space-Daface> agora quem e o errado e eu lhe fiz umas simples pergunta deve ser uma rapariginha se fazendo de vitima agora em
<Space-Daface> kkkkkk
<paladinn> hggdh, tiagoscd
<CyL> Space-Daface: Não tem ninguém se fazendo de vítima aqui além de você, mas como eu já alertei os demais como queria, vou encerrar a discussão de minha parte.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> maldito driver proprietario da radeon, lascou meu suspender =(
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem ai já passou por isso? dicas de como arrumar?
<Space-Daface> Crtl-Alt-Del qual foi o erro ?
<Space-Daface> crtl-Alt-Del: qual e o modelo da sua placa?
<kernel> alguem ja teve problema com o vlc em reproduzir arquivos .rmvb?
<kernel> quando eu abro rmvb ele fica com um ruido infernal
<smashpump> alguem ai sabe me explicar pq o flash n vai atualizar mais no linux?]
<smashpump> aqui ja nao da para utilizar o livemocha mais =/
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Space-Daface, tentei instalar o driver proprietario pra ati radeon hd4250, mas não deu certo quando removi o driver pra usar o driver nativo do kernel a função de suspender do notebook não funciona mais, ele suspende, mas quando tento acordar a tela fica só piscando preto e branco e não funciona mais nada
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kernel, o meu vlc chia com qualquer arquivo =( ai eu dou pause e play denovo ou avanço e volto o video e ele normaliza até abrir o proximo video
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, o meu flash ta atualizando normal teve atualização hoje inclusive
<smashpump> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas atualizo pra qual vers?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, vixe não lembro deixa eu ver aqui
<hggdh> Space-Daface: por favor, leia as regras do canal. E respeite-as.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.273ubuntu0.12.10.1
<smashpump> pois eh
<smashpump> ai é q pega
<smashpump> o linux vai ter update so de seguranca
<smashpump> para a 11.2
<hggdh> heh. Tarde demais. Mas, creio, voltará.
<smashpump> o flash ta na 11.3 =/
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, mas se preocupa não daqui pro fim do ano esse flash morre ano que vem só html5 \o/ com muita fé em deus =D
<smashpump> Deus escute suas preces =D
<smashpump> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ta velho bugado e cheio de frescura esse flash
<odraencode> Nossa
<odraencode> Todo mundo aqui fala de backtrack
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, pelo menos já saiu a versão final do html5 agora é só esperar o tempo dos navegadores implementarem tudo
<odraencode> Correção
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, e eles tão lançando tão rapido que acho que ano que vem já funciona tudo só questão de tempo até virar padrão agora
<smashpump> \o/ implementem logo pelamor kkkkk
<odraencode> É só esperar o IE implementar tudo
<odraencode> Só qndo sair windows 9 pelo visto
<smashpump> oO
<smashpump> windows blue
<guigouz> odraencode, lançaram IE10 pra windows 7 agora
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> odraencode, nada cara já foi do tempo que IE mandava em alguma coisa agora o que manda é a soma firefox/chrome/mobile
<smashpump> nen sei que issai de ie10 =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> principalmente mobile que é o que vai fazer o flash morrer mesmo
<smashpump> tomara que o fracasso continue no W8 =D to feliz da vida com steam e um titulo blizz vindo para o linux =D
<Elfox> Pessoal alguém pode me dizer como atualizar o gnome 3.4 para o 3.5 no ubuntu 12.04
<odraencode> Ctrl-Alt-Del: Mas esse tipo de coisa depende
<odraencode> Sim IE eh horrendo mas n eh por isso que tu vai deixar de suportarele
<odraencode> Pelo menos as versoes mais novas kinem IE9
<odraencode> Que tem até sombra de caixa (milagre)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Elfox, adiciona o ppa do gnome no google tem muito tutorial facil de fazer isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Elfox, acho que usando o ubuntu tweak tool também da pra adicionar o ppa
<Elfox> Ctrl-Alt-Del, tentarei aqui :D
<Elfox> Ctrl-Alt-Del, adicionei e atualizei mas continuo usando o GNOME 3.4
<eduardo> Olá pessoal!
<Elfox> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  Esse é o repositório de que vc falava ?? ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<eduardo> Alguém sabe quando vai sair a próxima versão do Ubuntu?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Elfox, acho que sim nunca usei ele só li a respeito
<eduardo> Alguém?
<Elfox> eduardo, 26 de Abril de 2013 – Versão Final do Ubuntu 13.04
<Elfox> pelo menos essa é a data inicialmente
<eduardo> Obrigado!
<Elfox> :D
<eduardo> Eu uso o Xubuntu mais ele é o Ubuntu + XFCE então eu acho que as versões são lançadas igualmente ou não?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Elfox, é pelo que eu to vendo aqui se tu ta usando esse ppa deveria atualizar para o gnome 3.6
<hggdh> eduardo: normalmente, sim.
<guigouz> eu gosto do 12.04
<eduardo> :D
<hggdh> Ctrl-Alt-Del: depois de un reinicio... :-)
<eduardo> Eu nunca gostei da Unity 3D do Ubuntu, então resolvi partir pro XFCE.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Elfox, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<smashpump> eu gosto do 12.04 tb com unity 2d. xfce eu tomei raiva, devia ter um spinoff do ubuntu c/ o mate =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, pensei que o nome disse era mint aheuhaeuaheua
<Elfox> Ctrl-Alt-Del, pois é deveria (essa era a minha ideia inicialmente) mas parece que para o ubuntu 12.04 o gnome 3.6 não esta disponivel
<eduardo> (rs)
<smashpump> kkkkkkkkkkkkk nen
<smashpump> mint eu vo pra ele so em ultimo caso
<odraencode> Meu Unity eh 2D
<smashpump> pq mint usa o mate tb
<odraencode> Pq eu n consigo reinstalar os drivers da minha placa :C
<eduardo> Eu estou com mais um problema! Atualmente eu estou com o Xubuntu 12.10, só que ele não reconheçe meu Motorola WX294 :S
<Elfox> Alguém aqui atualizou o kernel do ubuntu para o 3.8 ???
<eduardo> Eu nem sabia que já havia lançado o 3.8
<kernel> ainda ta beta
<eduardo> Ata!
<eduardo> A minha versão do kernel é a 3.5
<eduardo> eu não sei como atualizar!
<Elfox> Ahh é beta ainda.... Ta explicado meus problemas
<hggdh> kernel: 3.8 já está liberado.
<eduardo> Sou novo no Linux só uso faz 3 dias (rs).
<kernel> tou no 3.7.9
<kernel> hggdh, no site do kernel ainda nao tá
<Elfox> Parece que o google-chrome e firefox não reagiu bem a este kernel pelo menos aqui
<hggdh> kernel: está sim. Este é o meu kernel: Ubuntu 3.8.0-8.17-generic 3.8.0
<eduardo> Eu fui baixar o kernel no site (http://www.kernel.org) mais ele demora de mais a taxa de download está entre 16/24 KB/s e nem é a internet pois eu baixo normal a 120/130 KB/s
<Ricardo__> bah ja tao no 3.8
<Ricardo__> eehehe
<Ricardo__> e eu no 2.6.32 ainda do squeeze
<Ricardo__> ahhaha
<odraencode> Vigi
<eduardo> (rs)
<odraencode> O cara chama beta.
<Elfox> vish :s aushaushuahsa
<eduardo> Para
<odraencode> Ou melhor kernel beta.
<kernel> hggdh, generic meu caro
<kernel> nao é stable
<smashpump> pessoal algum segredo para ativa o mic do meu laptop? to tentando aki mas n ta funfando
<eduardo> ver a versão do kernel é só digitar no terminal "uname -r" certo?
<odraencode> kernel: Voce tem um site com seu nome!
<kernel> Latest Stable Kernel:
<Ricardo__> começaram a pular as numeracoes rapido agora ne
<odraencode> E ele nem eh www.kernel.name
<kernel>  	
<kernel> 3.7.10
<kernel> :P
<hggdh> kernel: generic é o tipo do kernel para o Ubuntu (antes tinhamos generic, server, etc)
<Ricardo__> pq o 2.6.x.x ficava anos aeheah
<kernel> eduardo, sim
<eduardo> Eu tentei baixar o kernel no site deles mais nem dá a taxa de download está muito baixa!
<odraencode> Ai minha cabeca... tem gente falando de kernel com kernel
<eduardo> E nem é a internet! :S
<Elfox> com o kernel 3.8 minha placa de video melhorou porém os navegadores bugaram
<kernel> e porque nao está no kernel.org que é o site oficial ?
<eduardo> Está sim!
<hggdh> <shrug/> não sei. Eu sei que saimos dos RC.
<eduardo> a 3.8 está como "unstable" no site (kernel.org)
<kernel> kkkk
<Ricardo__> como q ta o ubuntu 12.10 mto bug?
<kernel> entao
<kernel> foi o que falei ;P
<kernel> Ricardo__, kkkkk
<eduardo> O JS do Facebook está travando o meu navegador inteiro!
<Ricardo__> dessa vez fui de kubuntu 12.04
<eduardo> (rs)
<Ricardo__> unity nao deu pra aguentar
<Ricardo__> hora de dar uma chance pro kde
<Ricardo__> q sempre foi mto criticado por mim
<Ricardo__> ahha
<eduardo> Não dá mesmo! Estou no Xubuntu 12.10!
<eduardo> (rs)
<kernel> usa o xfce
<kernel> nao vai se arrepender
<Ricardo__> eu vou manter lts agora ta boa aki com kde.. e tem alguns bugs mas nada critico q precise reinciar a maquina
<Ricardo__> sao bugs ''contornaveis''
<eduardo> Cara estou com ele a 3 dias e estou satisfeito!
<kernel> iuaheiuahea
<Ricardo__> agora akele bug q tem q reiniciar a maquina e vontade de chutar o pc q sao foda
<eduardo> (rs)
<Ricardo__> teve um ubuntu q usei
<Ricardo__> a tempos atras
<Ricardo__> q tinha mais bug q windows
<Ricardo__> dava mais pau
<Ricardo__> ae é foda
<eduardo> O XFCE na minha opnião é a melhor interface gráfica! Leve+Prática=Perfeita pra min!
<eduardo> (rs)
<kernel> usei a muito tempo ela
<skillo> alguen sabe como copiar texto aqui no kavirc ???
<kernel> gosto muito
<Ricardo__> no wheezy talvez em va de lxde toscao mesmo
<Ricardo__> gnome 3 nopes
<kernel> mais migrei para o enlightenment17
<eduardo> por que?
<kernel> tem o (mate) tambem que é um fork do gnome2
<Ricardo__> esse mate
<Ricardo__> vai morrer acho
<Ricardo__> nao vai vingar
<eduardo> kkkk
<Ricardo__> infelizmente o gnome 2
<Ricardo__> ja era
<Ricardo__> pra tristeza de mtos
<Ricardo__> inclusive q minha
<Ricardo__> inclusive a minha
<Ricardo__> eehah
<eduardo> pessoal, como eu faço pra atualizar o kernel?
<Ricardo__> q nem o kde 3.5
<Ricardo__> q era otimo
<Ricardo__> apesar deu ter usado pouco
<eduardo> alguém?
<hggdh> kernel: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/v3.8 veja a primeira entrada do log -- Linus tagging o kernel com 3.8
<smashpump> pelamor n fale na morte do mate
<eduardo> hggdh, não entendi!
<smashpump> sinceramente n sei oq aconteceu nessa ultima leva de update
<smashpump> kde gnome e xfce n me agradou em nada
<smashpump> tudo cheio de perfumaria
<eduardo> Alguém pode me dizer como eu faço pra atualizar o kernel?
<hggdh> eduardo: não entendeu o que?
<smashpump> se morre o mate vo enfeza e passar a usar os box da vida
<Ricardo__> ahaahah
<Ricardo__> sim ou lxde
<eduardo> hggdh: isso aqui "kernel: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/v3.8 veja a primeira entrada do log -- Linus tagging o kernel com 3.8".
<Ricardo__> ou box
<smashpump> neh vei
<smashpump> E17 e box no caso da morte do mate
<smashpump> nen cinnamon me agrada
<Ricardo__> cinnamon
<Ricardo__> achei pesado
<hggdh> eduardo: estavamos a discutir, eu e o kernel, se o 3.8 já estaria lançado ou não. O Linus oficialmente o lançou a 9 dias atras. A primeira entrada no log na URL mostra isto.
<Ricardo__> e tem bugs
<smashpump> pois eh. eu tb axeio meio perfumado demais tb
<eduardo> Ninguém vai responder mesmo minha pergunta?!?
<Ricardo__> o mate tem todos recursos do gnome 2 ou falta algo smashpump ?
<eduardo> --'
<smashpump> Ricardo__, tem todos os recursos com a vantagem da comunidade estar mantendo e atualizando as falhas
<Ricardo__> hm por enquanto to no squeeze com gnome 2 ainda mas no wheezy ainda nao sei o q vou usar
<smashpump> mate é o gnome 2 esculpido no carraro
<Ricardo__> os box sao tri
<smashpump> pois eh o wheezy vai ser gnome de novo so que vai vir com o shell neh
<Ricardo__> mas mta mao pra configurar
<smashpump> pois eh isso que desanima
<Ricardo__> sim
<Ricardo__> depois de pronto
<smashpump> é MT produtivo e rapido
<Ricardo__> fica massa
<Ricardo__> e rapidao
<Ricardo__> mas mto trabalho
<smashpump> mas pra dexa redondo leva uma vida kkkkkkkkkkk
<smashpump> neh
<Ricardo__> usa lxde entao q é box ja pronto
<Ricardo__> o xfce me desanimei
<smashpump> intaum o lxde é bem decente
<Ricardo__> no inicio ele era leve
<Ricardo__> depois comecou a ficar tao pesado qto gnome 2
<smashpump> kra colokei xfce no arch
<smashpump> caraca que visao do inferno
<hggdh> Ricardo__: por favor, uma sentença por linha. Não divida uma frase em várias linhas
<Ricardo__> nunca testei o arch vale a pena?
<smashpump> eu gosto mt, eu achei que ele fico mt redondo no meu pc aqui, levo tempo mas fico mt bom depois de configurado
<smashpump> o PACMAN funciona legal e lembra bastante o APT-GET
<Ricardo__> eh o brabo q parece mta mao.. nao to com saco de perder tempo configurando sabe
<smashpump> entao eu achei que era ate mais.... eu acho  q o slack é mais mao do que o arch kra =D o arch da para manter legal sem stress
<kernel> smashpump, concerteza
<kernel> usei slack em 6meses
<kernel> ja estou no arch vai fazer um ano já
<Ricardo__> se bem q sou meio matusalem gosto de algo q instale quebre a cabeca uma vez depois nunca mais.. entao debian eh bom pra isso.. mas tenho ubuntu tb pq os ppa do ubuntu sao mto bons pra atualizar algum software
<smashpump> kernel, usei o slack 2 semans e n tive paciencia achei mt duro =/ apesar de nunca ter dado problema nas 2 semanas q usei kkkkkkkkkk e o arch eu to amando por ser roling release
<kernel> kkkk
<smashpump> Ricardo__, o arch é bem assim, vc vai da um coro no incio mais depois é so colhe os frutos
<kernel> tem nada de errado com o slack nao só o nivel de produtividade que é baixo
<kernel> mais tem que ter conhecimento para usa-lo
<kernel> e algumas coisas tem que compilar, programas,codecs,aplicativos
<skillo> alguem sabe ?
<smashpump> pois eh o slack e so pra quem sabe usar msm pq eu n concordo com a quantidade de coisas que tem que fazer para instalar um unico programinha bobo.... eu so leigo mas n considero que o slack mantem simples, estupido
<Ricardo__> ati alrgou pras cobras suporte a placas antigas ne? tipo minha radeon 4650
<smashpump> ele é o sistema mais burocratico que conheco kkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> em breve vo me atolar nisso
<kernel> smashpump, é porque voce nao viu o gentoo
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> nem o bsd
<smashpump> to correndo kkkkkk
<smashpump> arch pra min é lindo maravilhoso
<smashpump> e o ubuntu é cartao de visita para evangelizar o pessoal =D
<skillo> smashpump: ele é cult né cara, aposto q o billy corgan gosta kkk
<eduardo> Não seria pra "Ubuntilizar"
<eduardo> kkkk
<smashpump> ....
<Ricardo__> debian q era dificil hj em dia ja virou facil.. quase tanto qto ubuntu
<smashpump> billy corgan? desculpe a burrice nen conheco =/
<Ricardo__> diz q ate o slack ja nao é como antigamente
<Ricardo__> a tendencia é ficar tudo facil
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<smashpump> pessoal a cvs ta boa mas amanha tenho q trampa, boa noite para todos ai =D
<skillo> aff
<Ricardo__> fui tb dormir
<skillo> to com esse problema, instalei o kvirk , mas nao sei copiar o texto
<odraencode> skillo: Você instalou o xchat como eu te disse?
<eduardo> Hello, everyone! (laughs)
<eduardo> I'm testing my English! :D
<eduardo> Someone know where find a course of English?
<odraencode> (laughs)?
<odraencode> Que isso.
<odraencode> Parece até japones.
<odraencode> eduardo: I don't know because I learned english playing yu-gi-oh forbidden memories on the PS1
<eduardo> (risos)
<kernel> lol
<eduardo> kk
<kernel> holy shit
<hggdh> kernel ...
<eduardo> odraencode: :D
<kernel> sorry-me hggdh
<odraencode> Kernel tá bugado :/
<kernel> i don't
<odraencode> I'm not*
<kernel> uia
<odraencode> Alguém atualiza o locale de inglês do kernel, pf
<kernel> vai levar é um ban
<kernel> se nao se calar
<kernel> kkkkkk
<eduardo> who?
<odraencode> kernel: Tem que dar uns update no idioma ai :D
<eduardo> IRC Chat has banned it?
<eduardo> (laughs)
<odraencode> eduardo: Vai em #ubuntu fica lá por uma hora e me diz qntos (laughs) voce viu. :|
<hggdh> ban é última instancia... prefiro conversar e ajustar, depois kick/remove/mute, e então ban
<kernel> odraencode, really?
<kernel> congratulations
<odraencode> Que eu saiba quem digita coisas como (laughs) (cry) (angry) em texto de internet é japones.
<eduardo> odraencode: kkkk
<hggdh> se bem que kick não vale a pena, muitos por cá acham que kick é convite para retorno imediato
<odraencode> E eu soh acho isso por causa dos anime que eu assisto legendado em ingles
<eduardo> :D
<kernel> you are the man odraencode
<eduardo> kkk
<skillo> odraencode: nao cara, tive mo trabalhao pra configuar kvirc em cima de tor
<odraencode> skillo: Você tem certeza que nao copia com CTRL+C
<eduardo> mais pro que o hggdh está falando em ban? eu fiz alguma coisa que não devia?
<odraencode> Tem clicar com botao direito e então em salvar
<eduardo> ops pro = por
<odraencode> Quer dizer "copiar"
<skillo> odraencode: acho q eu nao sou tao estupido assim né kk
<hggdh> eduardo: não, estou apenas a comentar que não sou fã do ban imediato
<odraencode> skillo: Eu n teria tanta certeza.
<eduardo> Ata!
<eduardo> :D
<odraencode> Vigi
<odraencode> No xchat nem tem "copiar"
<odraencode> Em menu nenhum.
<odraencode> Ah, pera ai eh soh selecionar e dar CTRL+C.
<eduardo> selecione o texto e ctrl+c
<eduardo> kkk
<kernel> basta selecionar
<odraencode> Ah eh
<kernel> que ele ja copia
<eduardo> kkk
<odraencode> skillo: Seleciona o texto primeiro
<eduardo> I need speak English!
<kernel> :P
<kernel> nao precisa de Control C
<skillo> caras, no kvirk não vai
<kernel> no xchat é só dar 2 clicks na frase e Ctrl+v que vai
<odraencode> Como sera que faz threads em python :/
<skillo> poxa, falei mil x q to usando kvirc
<odraencode> skillo: Tenta este tutorial aqui
<eduardo> Someone know of a English course online?
<odraencode> 1) Clique no texto e pressione
<odraencode> 2) Arraste para selecionar o texto que voce quer copiar
<odraencode> 3) pressione control e mantenha segurado
<skillo> kkkkkk
<odraencode> 4) pressione C
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<eduardo> kkkkk
<eduardo> kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> troll mode on
<eduardo> kkk
<eduardo> Alguém sabe de um bom curso de inglês online?!!??
<eduardo> eu preciso falar ingles
<kernel> eduardo, translate.google.com
<eduardo> e sem gastar nada de preferencia kkkkk
 * hggdh desliga o trll mode do kernel
<kernel> iauheauiehu
<eduardo> kkkkkk
<eduardo> --'
<eduardo> kkkk
<eduardo> kernel: troll mode off please!
<odraencode> translate.google.com é otimo
<eduardo> kkkk
<eduardo> eu uso sempre
<odraencode> Até você perceber que n dah pra entender nada do que vc escreve
<kernel> e é free
<eduardo> pra aprender novas palavras
<odraencode> Ou
<odraencode> Tem um negocio parecido pra isso
<odraencode> Se chama "dicionario"
<eduardo> kkkkkkkk
<eduardo> agora é o odraencode com o troll mode on
<eduardo> ai nem dá
<odraencode> Eu n estou com o troll mode on.
<eduardo> hum..
<odraencode> Eu estou com o eh-tao-obvio-como-que-vc-n-sabe mode on.
<eduardo> kkk
<kernel> dictionary  is very good
<eduardo> ok
<skillo> odraencode: deu certo mesmo cara
<odraencode> PUTZ
<hggdh> vamos acalmar e voltar para o tópico, por favor.
<odraencode> Deu certo o tutorial O__O
<eduardo> go read a dictionary!
<eduardo> kk
<kernel> starting off-topic...
<eduardo> eu quero saber como eu faço pra atualizar o kernel!
<odraencode> \topic #ubuntu-br
<kernel> vish
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> é /topic
<eduardo> kkkk
<skillo> cara, mas pq é assim, é tao simples, clicar com direito do mouse e copiar né
<odraencode> Tem vez que eu esqueco. :p
<skillo> droga de kvirk né
<odraencode> N diga que eu n avisei pra instalar o xchat.
<odraencode> O tema padrao do kvirc tem kvirc escrito no fundo. n dah pra leva serio.
<skillo> odraencode: to em cima de tor, ele nao é recomendado
<eduardo> pessoal tipo, eu gostaria de ajudar a comunidade Linux, mais nem sei como!
<odraencode> Porque um chat e escrever um texto atras de onde fica o texto.
<eduardo> eu trabalho com desenvolvimento web (http://www.ejweb.com.br/)
<odraencode> eduardo: Você pode me ajudar a traduzir os itens de menus de todos os programas gnome para ter a letra maiuscula no começo de cada palavra como na versão em ingles. :D
<eduardo> eu posso ajudar sim
<eduardo> como eu faço pra te ajudar :S kkk
<eduardo> ??
<odraencode> Ai eh soh esperar a equipe de tradução oficial começar a gritar com nervos a flor da pele :D
<eduardo> Eu estou no Xubuntu 12.10
<eduardo> Ubuntu + XFCE = Perfect to me!
<odraencode> Eduardo. Teu site de desenvolvimento na web parece tah desenvolvendo ainda.
<eduardo> sim :D
<eduardo> ele está em construção
<eduardo> estou sem ideias kkk
<odraencode> Eduardo.
<eduardo> oi
<odraencode> Você realmente trabalha com desenvolvimento na web
<eduardo> sim, a 2 anos!
<odraencode> <img src="images/texto.png" ... /> você realmente trabalha com desenvolvimento na web?
<eduardo> Trabalho com HTML5, CSS3, PHP/SQL, JavaScript/jQuery e Wordpress
<eduardo> yes
<eduardo> <!DOCTYPE html>
<eduardo> <html>
<eduardo> <head>
<eduardo> <title> eu trabalho sim</title>
<odraencode> eduardo: Meu deus.
<odraencode> Voce eh terrivel!
<eduardo> <link href="css/screen.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
<eduardo> eu sei
<eduardo> kkkk
<odraencode> <!doctype html><title>Eu nem trabalho com isso</title><p>E sei escrever HTML melhor que voce.
<eduardo> <section><header>tô sabendo!</header></section>
<odraencode> Eu devia arranjar um emprego em desenvolvimento na web pelo visto.
<odraencode> Afinal estou desempregado. E fui temporariamente expulso da ETEC por faltas.
<eduardo> <?php echo "como assim terrivel?!"; ?>
<eduardo> kkk
<odraencode> Eduardo se você soubesse escrever HTML bem você faria <!doctype html><title>Exemplo de HTML bom</title><p>Deste jeito.
<odraencode> Principalmente já que você estava escrevendo em uma sala de bate papo IRC que n tem nada haver com HTML.
<eduardo> sem o head?
<odraencode> Vixi
<odraencode> Eduardo, se voce precisa perguntar... ai a coisa tah feia
<eduardo> tudo que sei sobre html css aprendi no www.w3schools.com
<odraencode> VICHI
<odraencode> No w3schools?
<odraencode> Ai fudei.
<eduardo> e trabalho com os padrões da W3C
<odraencode> Ah eh num pode falar isso.
<eduardo> w3c.bt
<eduardo> ops w3c.br
<odraencode> Eu gostaria de lhe informar que a w3schools não é afiliada com a w3c.
<eduardo> eu sei
<odraencode> No minimo isso.
<eduardo> Gosta de humilhar né?
<odraencode> E que você também não precisa escrever <head></head> nem <body></body> nem <html></html>
<odraencode> Sim.
<eduardo> Tenho 14 anos!
<kernel> pessoal sem off-topic aqui
<kernel> please
<odraencode> Aliás eu já n tive essa mesma conversa com alguem ontem aqui mesmo...
<Poca> odraencode, as 3 da manhã
<eduardo> ?!?
<odraencode> Ah eh msm.
<odraencode> Foi antes de eu ir assistir Magi.
<Poca> eduardo, senão for peguntar sobre ubuntu
<Poca> aka: bater papo a toa
<odraencode> Sim sobre Ubuntu!
<Poca> então use o #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Poca> ou algum outro canal
<eduardo> eu quero perguntar! mais ninguém responde!!!!
<odraencode> Falando sobre ubuntu
<eduardo> Como eu faço pra atualizar o kernel??!!!??
<odraencode> Como que eu instalo os drivers originais?
<odraencode> Aparentemente eu instalei os da nvidia, e minha placa nvidia jah era
<odraencode> Agora eu n consigo mas abrir a steam e outros programas que precisam da extensao "GLX"
<Poca> lol odraencode
<Mendes> Fala Poca....
<Poca> tem um repo com drivers experimentais da nvidia
<Mendes> Falae galera!
<Poca> é desses que tu precisa
<Poca> eae Mendes
<odraencode> n
<odraencode> Como eu disse
<odraencode> Eu instalei os drivers da nvidia
<eduardo> por que ninguém me responde!! --'
<Poca> eduardo, se tu quiser um superior a versão que o ubuntu te fornece
<Poca> ou acha algum na net
<odraencode> E depois disto, minha placa da nvidia "pfff"
<kernel> eduardo, baixar o kernel configura-lo compila-lo e escrever no grub
<Poca> ou compile você mesmo
<odraencode> Agora eu estou devolta com a minha placa integrada intel GMA
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> obrigado por nada!
<odraencode> Soh que a nvidia sobreescreveu a tal da extensao GLX
<eduardo> eu só uso linux a 3 dias
<Poca> não há de quê eduardo!
<eduardo> e isso que vocês falaram não ajudou
<odraencode> Que eu preciso de volta pra rodar um monte de programas(kinem unity3d e steam)
<eduardo> em nada
<kernel> Poca, eu compilei o modulo do virtualbox no kernel que compilei com o dkms deu certoo
<eduardo> :S
<Mendes> Poca: Blza cara! Tô apanhando aqui pra conseguir achar os drives do cartão wireless do meu note Dell Vostro 1000 para poder instalar através do ndiswrapper
<kernel> era só o pacote do virtualbox-host-dkms
<Mendes> Me indica alguma URL?
<Poca> lol Mendes
<Poca> tu sabe qual o modelo da placa?
<Mendes> Perai.... vou consultar pelo ifconfig
<eduardo> Boa Noite a todos! Estou saindo, Fui! :D
<eduardo> exit
<Poca> Mendes, é pelo lspci
<Poca> ...
<odraencode> Me disseram que os drivers que incluido no ubuntu vem os drivers para minha placa integrada
<kernel> lspci que vê
<Poca> sim odraencode , os drivers da intel são opensource
<odraencode> Soh que a nvidia foi lah e estragou tudo com seus drivers proprietarios. Tem como reinstalar os tais drivers da intel?
<Poca> da ati tem um opensource meia boca
<Poca> e a nvidia não tem um livre
<odraencode> Sim eu sei T___T
<Poca> o noveau é algo que a comunidade fez
<Poca> mas é muito capenga
<Mendes> Tendeu!
<Poca> odraencode, eles já estão instalados
<odraencode> Eu sei T___T
<Poca> e não tem como tu dar merda neles
<Mendes> Perai que tô procurando aqui pq retornou tudo....
<odraencode> Mas como eu disse
<odraencode> OS DRIVERS DA NVIDIA QUE EU INSTALEI QNDO MINHA PLACA NVIDIA ESTAVA FUNCIONANDO SOBREESCREVEU A EXTENSAO GLX
<kernel> Poca, vou compilar o da nvidia sexta-feira agora quando chegar na city
<odraencode> Pronto agora eu disse com todas as letras.
<Poca> tenso kernel
<Mendes> Netwrk Controller: BroadCom Corp. BCM4311
<kernel> porque os kernels agora estao foda
<kernel> estou usando o da nouveau
<odraencode> ^ parcial
<Poca> olha Mendes , a broadcom liberou todos os seus drivers
<Mendes> Ether Controller: BCM4401-B0
<Poca> não precisa de ndiswrapper
<Mendes> Mas tenho que baixar eles, certo? De onde?
<Poca> não me lembro se esse tu ainda vai precisar instalar pelo instalar hardware
<kernel> Mendes, site do fabricante
<Poca> Mendes, aquele instalador de hardware adicional do ubuntu
<kernel> ou dos repositorios
<Poca> geralmente usado pra placa de vídeo AMD e Nvidia
<Poca> o nome me fugiu agora
<Poca> =x
<Mendes> Poca, não conheço isso meu.. Instalador de hdw? Tem muita coisa nova aqui!
<odraencode> Poca: Mesmo se num tiver como dar merda com drivers da intel, os drivers na nvidia que eu havia instalar merdirizaram meus drivers intel :/
<Poca> odraencode, provavelmente gerou um xorg.conf zuado
<odraencode> Como reinstala?
<Poca> é só deletar e gerar um novo pra nvidia
<Mendes> Kernel: Vou procurar aqui! Eles vem tar.gzados?
<odraencode> Restaura*
<odraencode> GARGAfgshgsh4thdhff
<odraencode> Poca: Eu tinha uma placa nvidia.
<Poca> aliás odraencode
<odraencode> Agora eu n tenho mais.
<odraencode> Ela n funciona
<Poca> tu tá usando o bumblebee aí?
<odraencode> Eu estou devolta com a placa integrada intel
<odraencode> Bumblebee?
<odraencode> O auto-bot?
<odraencode> A abelha?
<Poca> odraencode, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/use-nvidia-experimental-drivers-310.html
<odraencode> Poca: T______________T
<odraencode> qq eu quer os drivers da nvidia agora que minha placa nvidia nao funciona mais?
<Poca> tchê
<odraencode> Oq eu quero eh fazer a minha placa intel funcionar
<Poca> ela parou de funcionar depois de instalar os drivers?
<Mendes> Poca ou kernel, sabem me dizer quem é esse cara (instalador de hdw adicional) ???[00:14] <Poca> Mendes, aquele instalador de hardware adicional do ubuntu
<odraencode> n
<odraencode> Ela pifou
<Poca> ah
<Mendes> Dash board encontra ele?
<odraencode> Vai ver eh poeira barata rato sei alh
<odraencode> Enfim, ela n funciona nem no bot
<Poca> Mendes, http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/ubuntu3/pagina7.html
<Poca> abre a configuração do sistema
<Poca> que lá deve aparecer ele
<Mendes> Valeuuu!
<odraencode> E agora eu estou com a intel. Problema: Os drivers da minha placa nvidia(que pifou) fuçaram com a extensao GLX e agora minha placa intel(que eu estou usando neste exato momento) nao funciona mais
<Poca> odraencode, pede ajuda pro kernel aí xD, to com um problema aqui já volto
<odraencode> E eh por isso que eu falo de HTML nesse chat.
<odraencode> kernel: AJUDE-ME!!!
<Kobrakao> boa noite, o estado da bateria nao aparece no ubuntu 12.10 como posso resolver? e tbm ele nao fica em modo de repouso quando fecho o notebook. Valeu
<Mendes> Poca: pvt
<vicentes> boa noite gente :D
<vicentes> Kobrakao seu ubuntu tá em inglês?
<odraencode> Boa noite vicentes
<Poca> voltei
<Kobrakao> ta em pt bt
<Kobrakao> ptbr
<Kobrakao> vicentes, o estado da bateria esta como para aparecer la
<Kobrakao> mais nao exibe
<Kobrakao> e a opção de fechar a tela tbm nao existe
<Kobrakao> so tem deixar inativo depois de 5, 30 min, 1hr
<Kobrakao> e nao é isso q quero
<Poca> isso não é opção de energia
<Poca> é bloqueio de tela
<Poca> ou melhor
<Poca> protetor de tela
<Kobrakao> mesmo assim
<Kobrakao> ele me da um tempo determinado
<Kobrakao> e nao é isso que quero
<Kobrakao> enquanto ele tiver aberto é pq quero ele funcionando
<vicentes> opcao de bateria é em energia, ao menos no 12.10
<Kobrakao> e aparti do momento q eu fechar
<Kobrakao> eh pra entrar em sleep
<Kobrakao> vicentes,  eu sei
<Kobrakao> ja fiz... mais nao aparece
<Kobrakao> coloquei pra exibir quando bateria estiver presente
<Kobrakao> dps mudei pra quando tiver carregando/descarregando
<Kobrakao> e nada
<vicentes> voce poderia ver se consegue ver o estado da bateria por linha de comando
<vicentes> caso nao consiga pode ser incompatibilidade com a bios
<Kobrakao> como faço
<vicentes> nao sei, mas vou dar uma olhada
<Kobrakao> so consigo entrar no sistema usando acpi=no
<Kobrakao> no grub
<Kobrakao> se n fica tela preta
<Kobrakao> e eh um pc relativamente novo
<Kobrakao> um hp
<Kobrakao> com bios insyde
<Kobrakao> uefi
<Kobrakao> mais n to usando uefi
<vicentes> hmm
<vicentes> no meu note asus eu tive que desativar a webcam pra nao ter que usar acpi=no
<vicentes> ah pode ser o acpi=no
<vicentes> voce poderia trocar pra nolapic ou algo do genero
<Kobrakao> to usando os 2
<Kobrakao> uso ou um ou outro eh
<vicentes> sim
<Kobrakao> na hora de desligar ele da um pau tbm
<vicentes> de preferencia nao use nenhum
<Kobrakao> a tela do ubuntu fica contando os pontinhos
<Kobrakao> depois para
<vicentes> eu sei como eh, frequentemente eu tinha isso
<Kobrakao> ai eu desligo no botao
<Kobrakao> se deixar o pc la
<Kobrakao> ele pega fogo
<vicentes> voce pode tentar desabilitar a webcam ou o leitor de sd
<Kobrakao> kkkkk
<Kobrakao> por onde dr. ?
<vicentes> pela bios
<Kobrakao> blz
<Kobrakao> to instalando um kernel aqui
<Kobrakao> ai vou ter q mudar no grub
<Kobrakao> ai vou deixar so
<Kobrakao> nolapic
<Kobrakao> pra ver
<vicentes> o que eu te recomendo é tirar esses parametros do grub
<vicentes> e desativar coisas da bios
<vicentes> pra ver se boota normal
<vicentes> como eu disse antes eu tinha esse mesmo problema mas desabilitei a webcam e bootou normal
<Kobrakao> vou ver aqui
<Kobrakao> blz
<Kobrakao> jaja entro
<Kobrakao> pra dizer
<vicentes> aham
<Chris__> ola, preciso de uma indicação de, um texto, tutorial, ... qualquer coisa que me ajude a resolver o problema no meu Ubuntu.
<Poca> ...
<vicentes> qual problema?
<Chris__> ligo o micro, entra o logo do Ubuntu e logo aparece uma mensagem da TV "Modo de video nao suportado"
<Chris__> funcionou uns 2 anos lindão
<vicentes> voce esta usando a tv como unico monitor?
<Chris__> como consigo acessar por SSH fiz atualização do versão de 11.04 para 12.10
<Chris__> sim estou usando tv de lcd com entrada VGA
<Chris__> o problema continua mesmo apos atualização para 12.10
<Poca> 11.04 direto pra 12.10?...
<Chris__> sim 11.04 direto para 12.10 - algo como ultima tentativa antes de formatar
<Chris__> quando entro em ssh e chamo o Nautilus ele apresenta o disco da maquina remota
<vicentes> Chris_ , voce tentou alterar a resolucao de video da maquina com problema pra uma resolucao mais simples
<vicentes> ou restaurar o arquivo de configuracao da resolucao de video
<vicentes> se é q isso existe
<Chris__> mas quando entro com gnome-control-center e tento alterar a resolução ele altera a maquina local
<vicentes> isso por ssh?
<Kobrakao> nada
<Kobrakao> desativei oq tinha
<Kobrakao> cartao etc
<Chris__> vicente, naõ conheço sobre video, não sei como fazer os passos que vc citou
<Kobrakao> tentei nolapic
<Kobrakao> mais so entra com acpi=off
<Kobrakao> mesmo
<Kobrakao> coloquei a kernel 3.8 pra ver se mudava algo
<Kobrakao> aparentemente so um pouco a agilidade pra abrir as janelas
<Kobrakao> mais desempenho
<vicentes> Chris_ eu tambem nao sei os comandos, mas no seu caso eu tentaria restaurar os arquivos de configuracao de video na maquina com problema
<vicentes> isso por linha de comando
<vicentes> Kobrakao da uma lida aqui http://askubuntu.com/questions/52096/what-do-the-different-boot-options-mean-i-e-acpi-off-noapic-nolapic-etc
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<rcbdesigner> hggdh:  já usou o Comodo dragon browser?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<fabiomaca> por que tem um lubuntu para 64 bits????
<fabiomaca> se a proposta do lubuntu é maquinas de baixo padrão????
<fabiomaca> alguem sabe.....hehehehe bom dia galera...
<claudio-tux> bom dia pessoal
<claudio-tux> estou com uma bronca aqui....
<claudio-tux> ontem fiz uma atualização no meu ubuntu 12.10 64bits...
<claudio-tux> depois que reiniciei o compiz + unity nao sobe mais
<claudio-tux> tento subir o compiz manualmente compiz --replace , mas me retorna um erro
<claudio-tux> compiz (unityshell) - Error: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported
<claudio-tux> nao sobe nem com reza
<claudio-tux> alguem tem ideia de como resolvo isso?
<claudio-tux> Plca de video : NVIDIA 310M
<_screwface_> viva
<_screwface_> alguem me ajuda ?
<_screwface_> comprei um dell xps 15 L502x
<_screwface_> tem grfica fgorce gt 540m
<_screwface_> e nao consigo po la a funcionar no ubuntu 12.04
<_screwface_> ja tentei tudo
<_screwface_> tou ha dois dias nisto
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui?
<claudio-tux> meu compiz parou depois de uma atualizacao
<claudio-tux> help-me...............
<claudio-tux> qual o comando pra reconfigurar minha placa de video nvidia
<claudio-tux> ?
<claudio-tux> puts, cidade fantasma!
<claudio-tux> como chamo o centro de controle no terminal?
<rsd44> Ubuntu 12.10 PowerEdge R420  Package Power Limit Notification deixa a vbox muito lenta
<rsd44> múltiplas instâncias de watchdog, migration e ksoftirqd no Ubuntu 12.10 como resolvo isto?
<eduardo__> Bom Dia!
<rsd44> bom dia
<guigouz> rsd44, isso são processos do kernel
<guigouz> vc vai ter um deles pra cada core
<rsd44> entendi
<guigouz> eles tem um /2, /3
<rsd44> sim
<rsd44> até o 11
<guigouz> conforme o core
<guigouz> que cpu vc tem aí ?
<rsd44> mas será q por causa disto estou recebendo as mensagens Package Power lomit notification?
<rsd44> é um poweredge r420 com Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2420 0 @ 1.90GHz
<rsd44> guigouz,  é um poweredge r420 com Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2420 0 @ 1.90GHz
<guigouz> vc tem 6 cores, com hyperthread são 12
<guigouz> por isso os processos vão do 0 até o 11
<rsd44> vc saberia me dizer se estes processos tem alguma relação com as mensagens q ficam repetindo na tela do servidor
<guigouz> rsd44, pelo que vi aqui, não deveria deixar lento
<guigouz> essas mensagens aparecem quando o cpu começa a esquentar, aí o kernel decide o que fazer pra diminuir a temperatura
<rsd44> foi o q eu li tb
<guigouz> vc roda muitas máquinas virtuais aí ?
<eduardo__> Eu sou novato no Ubuntu, alguém aqui pode me ajudar a atualizar o kernel pra versão 3.7.10?
<rsd44> tinha 1
<guigouz> eduardo__, qual versão do ubuntu vc está usando ?
<guigouz> rsd44, tem mais serviços aí ?
<eduardo__> Xubuntu 12.10
<rsd44> mas desativei ppor conta da lentidão
<rsd44> samba
<rsd44> basicamente isso
<rsd44> é um servidor de arquivos
<guigouz> um setup legal quando vc tem um server bom assim, é colocar o XenServer ou o vmware esx e trabalhar só com vms
<rsd44> vc está dizendo q devo abolir o virtualbox?
<rsd44> e virtualizar apenas com o vmware?
<guigouz> se vc vai trabalhar só com virtualização, sim
<guigouz> abolir o ubuntu tb, deixar um hypervisor dedicado e instalar os serviços em vms
<guigouz> que versão do ubuntu você tem aí ?
<eduardo__> Xubuntu 12.10
<rsd44> 12.10
<eduardo__> eu já falei
<eduardo__> --'
<eduardo__> Ninguém vai me ajudar mesmo né?!?
<guigouz> eduardo__, pq vc quer o kernel 3.7 ?
<eduardo__> por que o meu kernel atual 3.5 não reconheçe meu motorola
<rsd44> guigouz, vc me recomenda mudar de distribuição?
<guigouz> rsd44, 12.04
<guigouz> eduardo__, http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/instalar-kernel-linux-373-no-ubuntu.html
<guigouz> eduardo__, google é seu amigo
<eduardo__> kkk Obrigado!
<guigouz> tipo "instalar kernel 3.7 ubuntu 12.10" retorna várias páginas
<eduardo__> mais os tutoriais que eu vi
<eduardo__> manda baixar ele no kernel.org
<eduardo__> mais nem dá pra baixar
<eduardo__> pois a taxa de download está baixa de mais e nem é a internet
<eduardo__> eu baixo a 140 kb/s
<eduardo__> e no site do kernel eu baixo a 12kb/s
<rsd44> guigouz vc recomenda voltar para o 12.04 e usar o XenServer para virtualização?
<guigouz> melhor pegar um pacote pronto do que compilar na mão
<guigouz> rsd44, o server tem bastante ram ?
<rsd44> 16 GB
<guigouz> recomendo sim, o XenServer, aí vc instala ubuntu ou o que mais precisar em vms
<guigouz> fica mais fácil pra migrar, fazer testes,e tc
<guigouz> etc*
<rsd44> até o samba?
<guigouz> sim, tudo em vm
<guigouz> o xenserver vai instalado no lugar do linux
<rsd44> aí monto várias vms
<guigouz> eh
<rsd44> é uma baita máquina
<rsd44> tá subutilizada
<guigouz> um cliente meu tem um setup assim em mais de uma filial, funciona bem
<guigouz> tinham tipo 3,4 servers em cada lugar
<guigouz> colocaram uns hps de 1U, 16gb de ram, xeon e tudo mais com xenserver
<guigouz> aí jogaram tudo como vm
<rsd44> guigouz, vc esta em sao paulo?
<guigouz> se precisarem subir um server novo, seja linux windows ou qquer coisa, resolvem com alguns clicks
<guigouz> sim
<rsd44> vcfaz este tipo de serviço?
<rsd44> guigouz, vc sabe qual a diferença entre as versões do XenServer?
<guigouz> não, eu sou programador
<guigouz> xenserver é produto da citrix, tem revendas aqui
<guigouz> um deles é free
<rsd44> vou dar uma pesquisada...
<guigouz> http://www.citrix.com/products/xenserver/features/editions.html
<rsd44> valeu
<Deivan> Olá.  Estou com um problema que não sei onde esta exatamente...  Resumindo, fiz um programa em C que usa GTK e carrega ícones que são arquivos SVG, estava funcionando normal mas agora tudo que é svg não esta carregando, não tenho erros, mas fica um símbolo de ícone quebrado.  Provavelmente desinstalei a biblioteca que permite esse suporte.  Alguém tem ideia de qual biblioteca seria essa?
<Deivan> O programa não foi recompilado e as imagens estão lá normalmente, então o problema esta no sistema...
<CyL> Deivan: Tentou recompilar, talvez a biblioteca tenha sido atualizada
<Deivan> Recompilei em uma copia, mesmo comportamento, também sem erros.
<Deivan> Eu atualizei algo ontem e o aptitude tende a bagunçar o sistema mesmo.
<CyL> Deivan: Caso a biblioteca tenha sido desinstalada, você devrá obter uma mensagem de erro indicando qual é a biblioteca também.
<Deivan> Sem mensagens de erro...
<CyL> Deivan: Você tentou recompilar?
<Deivan> Já, acabei de dizer isso...
<Deivan> A falha ocorre dentro do gtk, por isso eu não tenho mensagens de erro.
<CyL> Deivan: Eu não conheço nada sobre GTK, mas imagino que ele tenha algum arquivo de log
<Deivan> Engraçado, os ícones aparecem nas janelas mesmo sendo svg...
<Deivan> Pois é, já procurei mas nada de logs.
<CyL> Deivan: De repente vc consegue um console?
<CyL> Somente do GTK?
<Deivan> Mais fácil seria identificar a biblioteca dona desse recurso por que acho que suportar carga de svg em imagens não deve ser natural.
<Deivan> Vou ver o que ele usa, momento.
<CyL> Bom, não é a minha área, estou somente tentando dar alguns insights
<Deivan> gtkmm-2.4 e glib-2.0
<CyL> Deivan: e se a bilbioteca existisse, fosse carregada, mas a API mudou desde a última atualização?
<Deivan> Bom, pode ser algo nessa linha, mas tenho que identificar qual é para resolver.
<CyL> Como eu disse, eu sou a pessoa errada para perguntar
<Deivan> Ok.
<Deivan> Obrigado pela ajuda.
<CyL> Disponha.
<Deivan> Bom, resumindo, em C++ tudo que eu falo é usar o comando set para um objeto Gtk::Image e ele recebe o svg no lugar de um png, por exemplo.
<CyL> Deivan: comando set == método set?
<Deivan> Isso
<CyL> Deivan: No momento em que o objeto é instancado?
<CyL> *instanciaado.
<CyL> Bom, vc entendu
<Deivan> Durante a execução do programa, ele carrega os caminhos das imagens de um arquivo texto e manda uma por uma para os objetos.
<CyL> Deivan: Bom, se as imagens são exibidas em parte do programa, e em outra parte não, claramente a biblioteca existe e funciona
<Deivan> Na verdade testando aqui agora não consegui carregar png também.
<Deivan> Parece que estou isolando o problema especificamente com o objeto image...
<CyL> Deivan: Certo, mas vc acabou de dizer que em outra parte da sua interface as imagens são carregadas
<Deivan> Sim, no mesmo programa, na janela o ícone que aparece na janela foi carregado mas o objeto é a janela.
<CyL> Bom, aí são detalhes do GTK que eu desconheço
<CyL> Como disse, só tentando dar alguns insights
<Deivan> Acho que deve ser algo com essas duas bibliotecas que uso para compilar, vou atualizar elas...
<gustavocastrom> bom dia! Alguém está podendo me auxiliar num probleminha com cartões inteligentes?
<CyL> Esse foir o mlheor gerundismo da semana. Faça a sua pergunta se alguém souber a resposta, vai responder.
<gustavocastrom> :/
<gustavocastrom> CyL, você pode?
<CyL> gustavocastrom: Eu nem sei qual a sua pergunta
<CyL> gustavocastrom: Como vou poder dizer se posso ou não?
<gustavocastrom> estou tentando instalar no ubuntu 12.04, a leitora GemPC Twin e após várias leituras descobri que só existe um driver genérico, o CCID
<gustavocastrom> no site: http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/ccid.html#download diz para utilizar o comando svn checkout svn://anonscm.debian.org/pcsclite/trunk
<gustavocastrom> da tranquilo, mas no passo seguinte pede para entrar na pasta Drivers/ccid e utilizar o comando ./bootstrap
<gustavocastrom> http://goo.gl/wnevz
<gustavocastrom> acabei de mandar para o paste.org. Recebo essas mensagens.
<gustavocastrom> CyL, pode ver pra mim?
<CyL> gustavocastrom: estou olhando
<gustavocastrom> vlw
<CyL> gustavocastrom: Tente dar mais um checkout pelo svn
<CyL> e continuar o processo
<gustavocastrom> já tentei
<gustavocastrom> CyL, já tentei o comando várias vezes e recebo a mesma mensagem
<CyL> gustavocastrom: Bom, pode ser um erro temporário, porque você está baixando todo o repositório vivo de código de quem quer que esteja desenvolvendo o driver. E pode ser que o repositório não seja 'compilável´o tempo todo. Ao que tudo indica está faltando um arquivo necessário para o autoconf
<gustavocastrom> :/
<gustavocastrom> acredito que só falta isso para essa maldita leitora funcionar
<gustavocastrom> o resto eu já consegui
<Hey> hi?
<Hey> i am alone?
<gustavocastrom> não funciona no maldito windows 8 e não está funcionando no ubuntu. Tudo que eu menos queria era substituir aquela tranqueira do w8
<gustavocastrom> Hey, we don't know. Are you alone?
<CyL> Hey: You're probably in the wrong channel, this is not for English speaking users, try #ubuntu instead.
<CyL> gustavocastrom: Se não funciona nem em um, e nem em outro, porque substituir um OS pelo outro?
<hggdh> gustavocastrom, CyL: estão faltando pre-requisitos para o build
<gustavocastrom> porque no w7 funciona
<Hey> Вы используете переводчик
<gustavocastrom> hggdh, leitora de cartões inteligentes Gemplus Gem PC Twein
<gustavocastrom> Twin
<Hey> Вы используете переводчик?
<CyL> Hey: Ya znaiu Portugalski
<Hey> o que
<Hey> ?
<CyL> Hey: Estou sem o local de russo habilitado, então vai em trasnliteração mesmo
<Hey> (Troll Master lvl 80)
<CyL> *locale
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: para este erro específico: sudo apt-get install libtool
<hggdh> Hey: por favor pare com isto
<Hey> pode ficar tranquilo
<Hey> ^^
<Hey> apenas tenho uma duvida
<hggdh> Hey: considere-se avisado
<Hey> ( repetindo...) apenas tenho uma duvida
<Hey> como resetar por completo todas as alterações de aparência do ubuntu 12.10
<Hey> ?
<Hey> estou falando sozinho? :/
<Hey> ????
<Hey> ao que tudo endica estou falando sozinho mesmo :/
<Hey> até mais....
<Guinomo> olá galera!
<Guinomo> sou novo por aqui... e.... para quem eu faço as perguntas?
<gustavocastrom> hggdh, não funcionou
<gustavocastrom> http://goo.gl/hl5Nv
<Guinomo> qual é a sua dificuldade gustavo??
<Guinomo> ??
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: funcionou -- como eu disse, para aquele erro específico
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: estás tentando "build" um programa, e os pre-reqs não estão instalados. Sugiro ler a ducomentação e seguir as instruções
<trg> Olá, vou adquirir um ultrabook dell com 6gb ram placa de vídeo dedicada amd radeon. Será que o ubuntu roda sem problemas?
<gustavocastrom> eu tenho um hp pav. dv7-7010us. Tá rodando bem, ati 7660
<trg> O note vem com 32 gb de ssd. O ubuntu reconhece?
<hggdh> trg: não razão para não reconhecer
<hggdh> trg: mas a única maneira de ter certeza é descobrir se alguém já usa este notebook com Ubuntu (ou linux, genericamente)
<trg> Estou pensando em baixar o iso e pedir reembolso pelo "ruindows" que vem pré-instalado
<Guinomo> hehe
<Guinomo> caraca 6gb de ram dedicada
<Guinomo> ?
<Guinomo> aonde isso?
<trg> Ops. Na verdade é 6gb no total. 1 gb dedicado à placa
<trg> Quero me assegurar que os programas gráficos de química computacional que utilizo não terão problemas...
<gustavocastrom> e de onde tu tirou que a dell reembolsa?
<trg> O próprio atendente me assegurou a operação de reembolso. Basta não aceitar as condições de uso do windows quando ligar o note e ligar p 0800 deles...
<trg> São obrigados pelo código do consumidor
<trg> Caso não façam isso, pode-se abriri uma queixa por venda casada (que é ilegal)
<gustavocastrom> claro.
<gustavocastrom> esqueci que a dell é uma empresa que nunca vai descumprir a lei como várias outras
<trg> Bom, eles tem uma imagem a zelar...
<gustavocastrom> bona fides, esperamos de todas
<gustavocastrom> tá pagando quanto nesse note?
<gustavocastrom> o meu foi 200.12
<gustavocastrom> 2000,12 dilmas
<trg> Tá em promoção. Vai sair por R$2.120
<gustavocastrom> manda o link do notebook
<trg> http://www.dell.com/br/p/inspiron-14z-5423/pd?oc=i14zdd52-w&model_id=inspiron-14z-5423
<gustavocastrom> hggdh, sabe dizer se existe uma versão mais nova do autoconf 2.69? Já apaguei e já procurei outra versão mas só achei no google o link 2.69 na loja de apps do ubuntu
<gustavocastrom> Sem Drive Óptico, quem precisa disso hoje em dia?
<gustavocastrom> trg, se não for precisar mesmo desse drive, tá ótimo.
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: normalmente, basta instalar autoconf (e automake), a versão mais recente será instalada
<trg> Sem drive óptico? Como assim?
<gustavocastrom> trg, foi mal. Acostumado com drive óptico ser "conhecido" como leito de cd/dvd, quando li achei estranho, mas vi logo acima que tem sim. Acho que se refere a leitor biométrico.
<trg> Pessoalmente não vejo muita necessidade de leitor biométrico...
<gustavocastrom> hggdh, fiquei um pouco curioso. Essa instalação webui instala como se fosse um app do windows?
<gustavocastrom> trg, eu acho que é bem mais interessante que essa porcaria de cartão inteligente
<CyL> trg: Esse note já vem com Windows 8?
<gustavocastrom> CyL, vem fedendo sim
<CyL> gustavocastrom: Então esteja preparado para estuder um pouco melhor a instalação, pois ele virá com UEFI e opção de secure boot habilitada de fábrica
<CyL> gustavocastrom: a instalação é diferente do que a maioria das pessoas está acostumada. Eu nunca instalei num note assim, estou só alertando.
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: qual versão do Ubuntu estás a rodar?
<gustavocastrom> 12.04
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: e libccid versão 1.4.5-1 (disponível no Precise) não funciona?
<gustavocastrom> libccid
<gustavocastrom> libccid já é a versão mais nova.
<hggdh> sim, e não funciona?
<gustavocastrom> não sei mais nem o que fazer... Já perdi uma parte do dia tentando fazer isso
<gustavocastrom> pode me dizer como faço para adicionar o serviço da leitora do cartão?
<gustavocastrom> acabei de fazer pcsc_scan
<gustavocastrom> e deu isso: SCardEstablishContext: Service not available.
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: alias, 'sudo apt-get build-dep libccid' instalará todos os pre-reqs para a 1.4.5-1 (talvez ajude, mas estás tentando montar 1.4.9, que pode ter dependencias atualisadas)
<hggdh> provavelmente o daemon não está rodando (mais detalhes não sei, não uso isto)
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: não sei o que é webui, e não uso Windows...
<kernel> agora sim saiu o kernel 3.8.1 hggdh
<gustavocastrom> estou tentando isso: https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=adicionando+servi%C3%A7os+no+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=Qn8vUZbTCev00QGyvYDIBA
<gustavocastrom> foi mal...
<kernel> Latest Stable Kernel:
<kernel>  	
<kernel> 3.8.1
<gustavocastrom> http://bit.ly/XIMWvn
<gustavocastrom> :/ Queria não usar essa porcaria...
<Eraser007> ola
<Eraser007> alguem me pode ajudar por favor ?
<hggdh> kernel: este é o 3.8.*1*, não o 3.8.0 ;-)
<Eraser007> Tenho um DEll XPS 15 L502x ue traz uma grafica Nvidia GT 540m, ja baixei o .run no site da nvidia e fiz tudo o que explica na net para instalar mas nao consigo
<kernel> isso mesmo hggdh
<hggdh> kernel: ergo, 3.8.0 já havia sido liberado
<kernel> hggdh, tu conhece algum programa de audio que eu possa usar meu mic em playbacks?
<Eraser007> no site da nvidia diz que a drive é esta, mas ao instalar em su, o pc me diz que o GPU não suporta esta versão
<Eraser007> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.32
<trg> Desculpe, saí p/ almoçar, hehehe. <Cyl> me deixou preocupado. Quer dizer que vou ter problemas ao instalar o Ubuntu no note da dell?
<hggdh> kernel: não, não uso muito audio (excepto para mumble e google+ hangouts)
<Eraser007> kernel:  podes me ajudar ?
<trg> Cyl, O que é UEFI?
<CyL> trg: Unified Extensible Firmware Interface, o que irá substituir os atuais BIOS
<kernel> mais facil o hggdh ajudar Eraser007
<kernel> não uso ubuntu ;/
<Eraser007> hggdh:  podes me ajudar sff ?
<trg> Isso está me deixando com medo...
<hggdh> kernel, Eraser007: infelizmente (ou felizmente, dependendo do ponto de vista) não uso drivers proprietários
<Eraser007> entao como faço para por a placa a funcionar ?
<hggdh> kernel: a minha vida é mais command-line que grafica
<Eraser007> isto tem um  processador i7 com chip, e o pc so ta a usar isso :/
<trg> Cyl: Há tutoriais para instalação do ubuntu nessas condições?
<Eraser007> sim
<hggdh> Eraser007: paciencia. Alguém, eventualmente, poderá te ajudar. Enquanto isto, procure no google
<Eraser007> Bumblebee
<Eraser007> mas nao funciona bem
<Eraser007> so programa por programa
<Eraser007> brb
<CyL> trg: Não sei, como disse, nunca fiz
<trg> Mas creio que teria mesmo problemas ao tentar instalar um dual boot na máquina. Uma vez sem o ruindows...
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: tu rodaste o pcsc_scan como root?
<Eraser007> back
<CyL> trg: Instalar qualquer outro sistema que não tenha fornecido um boot loader com binários assinados por um certificado válido não vai ser fácil
<gustavocastrom> hggdh, sim. Rodei com o sudo
<trg> Alguma dica de por onde eu possa me informar melhor sobre essas questões...?
<CyL> trg: homepage do ubuntu?
 * hggdh desiste, tendo chegado ao limite do seu conhecimento sobre ccids
<gustavocastrom> iuahuiaia
<gustavocastrom> não sou muito de desistir
<trg> estava imaginando um tópico ou wiki mais específico... mas vou dar uma vasculhada na homepage. Valeu!
<gustavocastrom> teimoso é quem teima comigo! saporra dessa leitora tá me torrando
<hggdh> ah, Ubuntu agora está a discutir rolling releases
<Eraser007> em Drives Adicionais ja nao me aparece a agrafica
<Eraser007> mas aparecia, ainda activei mas era um controlador beta que nao fncionava
<Gugs> galera... faz tempo que n uso mirc, onde vejo uma ajuda pra registrar meu nick ?
<Gugs> galera... faz tempo que n uso mirc, onde vejo uma ajuda pra registrar meu nick ?
<guigouz> Gugs, /msg nickserv help
<Gugs> obrigado.
<Gugs> Pronto, consegui registrar meu nick. Obrigado. ^^
<gustavocastrom> ei, se eu fizer assim: "./configure --enable-libusb=PATH --enable-usbdropdir=DIR"
<gustavocastrom> o comando vai ler os dois argumentos?
<hggdh> gustavocastrom: deve ler sim. Quaisquer dos parametros listados em './configure --help' funcionará.
<gustavocastrom> tentei e só chorei
<gustavocastrom> deu em nada
<gustavocastrom> já fiquei tão desanimado que fui ler sobre o uefi
<gustavocastrom> tem algum problema com relação a ele e o ubuntu?
<gustavocastrom> o lendo aqui. Muita frescura para instalar ..
<gustavocastrom> valeu pelo auxílio pessoal. Vou ter que fazer o serviço atrasado para depois tentar esse negócio
<fabiomaca> galera alguem tem algum tutorial que funcione para instalar o wireless em um note velho, dell vostro 1000 - wireless Broadcom 4311
<semed> ola boa tarde
<Gugs> boa tarde
<fabiomaca> tarde
<semed> algué sabe como fazer para instalar os drives da impressora samsung scx3405w
<Gugs> semed, http://acassis.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/instalando-os-drivers-da-samsung-scx-3405w-no-linux/
<semed> já baixei os drives pelos site da propria samsung e segui os passos descritos la mas não acontece nada
<Gugs> viu o tutorial que eu te galei?
<semed> gugs vou ver
<Gugs> aqui no trabalho tem 2 impressoras desta série e consegui fazer funcionar seguindo estes tutoriais.
<semed> Gugs, entao aqui no meu trabalho tem uma o ubuntu reconhece a impressora e imprime norma, porém nao da para usar  o scanner
<Gugs> exit
<Gugs> ops.... foi mal galera, até
<NOC> rs #partiu
<NOC> Aproveitando o ensejo... alguém sabe dizer qual marca de notebook oferece melhor suporte ao ubuntu? Já pesquisei no google mas não encontrei uma resposta satisfatória. E isso não é algo que a gente faz na base da tentativa e erro rs
<hggdh> NOC: normalmente, os Lenovos funcionam bem (pelo menos eu conheço várias pessoas na comunidade que usam Lenovo). Outros são Dell, e system76 (este, não sei se disponível no Brasil)
<hggdh> NOC: mas, normalmente, o que eu faço é ver quais os componentes, e escolher um que usa "coisas" com suporte directo
<hggdh> (o meu próximo será um System76)
<NOC> obrigado hggdh , na sua opinião, de quais eu devo passar longe? é que tem um vaio semi-novo que uma amiga está vendendo por um preço interessante, mas se não suportar o ubuntu, não me servirá tão bem assim
<hggdh> nunca usei um Vaio. A melhor opção que tens é de encontrar-se com tua amiga, e rodar um Ubuntu live (directo do USB, sem instalação), e verificar se tudo funciona
<NOC> vou fazer isso
<NOC> valeu!
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<Lex_> Alguem pode me ajudar
<Lex_> o icone Aparencia sumiu no Ubuntu 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> Lex sumiur do menu?
<AlexandreMBM> Lex ou sumiu da barra de lançadores?
<cledilson> boa tarde
<cledilson> gostaria de saber como ver as informações da minha conexão de rede, estou usando KDE
<cledilson> fui
<Space-Daface> cledilson ainda esta ai?
<AlexandreMBM> Oi! Tenho uma questão para quem mantém algum bot do canal.
<AlexandreMBM> O bot poderia manter cadastro de usuários classificados por assuntos de interesse.
<AlexandreMBM> A mensagem de boas vindas do canal poderiam instruir sobre a presença do bot.
<AlexandreMBM> O bot receberia comando para delegação de solicitação de suporte de acordo com os usuários online registrados como respondentes para determinados assuntos.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Porque não usar o memoserv?
<AlexandreMBM> O bot chamaria os usuários respondentes cadastrados pelo nome, aqui no canal.
<AlexandreMBM> Vou explicar.
<AlexandreMBM> Marcos entra no canal e quer saber de gravação de CDs.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele comanda para o bot ouvir: !help cdr
<AlexandreMBM> Então o bot chama usuario1 e usuario2 que estão online e que podem responder sobre gravação de CD's.
<AlexandreMBM> Quem quiser dar suporte se cadastra com o bot.
<AlexandreMBM> Isso não impede de outras pessoas, não cadastradas, eventualmente entrarem em conversas de suporte no canal.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: A sua sugestão é boa, a maioria dos usuários que respondem não querem ser incomodados a todo o momento. Desejam dar suporte, mas somente quando estão com o IRC em primeiro plano. Também tem a questão dos usuários que estão sempre online, mesmo quando não estão na frente do computador.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Acho que por isso não iria funcionar.
<AlexandreMBM> Essa questão dos usuário sempre online: eles podem ativar ou desativar a presença para o bot.
<AlexandreMBM> Sem ter de mudar para away.
<AlexandreMBM> Somente com o bot.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: De qualquer forma, se a maioria das pessoas deseja responder quando está com o IRC em primeiro plano, isso equivaleria ao usuário responder se estivesse em primeiro plano.
<AlexandreMBM> O cadastrado e a consulta com o bot seria através da associação de tags como "cdr".
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Sem a necessidade de um bot para isso.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não entendi o que você acabou de falar.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, quer dizer, talvez tenha entendido.
<zanin> Concordo com CyL
<guigouz> a idéia é até boa, não sei se é prática
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: O que talvez seja mais interessante é o bot possuir um módulo de enciclopédia e as melhores respostas irem sendo catalogadas aos poucos
<guigouz> aí começa a melhorar
<AlexandreMBM> A questão é que pessoas podem não querem estar olhando sempre o canal, mas podem querer estar disponíveis para pessoas precisando da assistência delas.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Mas se houvesse um catálogo de melhores respostas, poderia ser atendido por qualquer usuário que estivesse online
<guigouz> vocês estão quase descrevendo o www.askubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> Sim, o bot pode ter as duas coisas. Depois do módulo enciclopédia não resolver, ele pode "pedir ajuda aos universitários".
<CyL> por exemplo, uma boa resposta sobre CDR que fizesse referência a uma boa introdução sobre o assunto e bons tutoriais... qualquer um podria ajudar tal usuário com um comando pro bot do tipo !tell AlexandreMBM about cdr
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, o askbuntu já me ajudou um bocado, mas as pessoas que vem ao chat querem a possibilidade de um envolvimento instantâneo.
<Miruk> WOW! Tem gente online aqui no RC :)
<AlexandreMBM> Miruk, pois é...
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Acho que as pessoas que deseajm um envolvimento instantâneo são as mesmas que querem que alguém pesque para elas ao invés de aprenderem a pescar
<AlexandreMBM> Miruk, eu achava que nem ia receber atenção
<Elias_> Olá
<Miruk> Pelo visto estão falando da nova geração de pseudo-linux users hehe
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, pode ser, ou não; em todo caso eu não estou propondo que os helpers sejam bobinhos nesse sentido
<AlexandreMBM> *nem em outro
<Elias_> Tenho um Dell XPS com placa de vídeo integrada NVIDIA de 2gb
<AlexandreMBM> Miruk, como é ela?
<guigouz> Elias_, optimus ?
<Elias_> Ocorre que não consigo por o HDMI para funcionar
<Elias_> nao
<Elias_> sou novo aq
<guigouz> Elias_, instala um programa chamado arandr
<guigouz> sudo apt-get install arandr
<Elias_> ele simula o driver?
<guigouz> nele você pode habilitar as saídas e a posição das telas
<guigouz> ele configura o xrandr, que é o componente que gerencia isso
<Miruk> Baixam a distro que todos conhecem e que possa fazer tudo no mouse, e no primeiro problema já sai falando que não funciona e não consegue aguardar um pouco até alguém responder pois são mimados. E nem tentam sozinhos resolver o problema na unha e nunca sequer ouviu falar sobre compilação
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, o bot poderia ter todas essas sugestões implementadas, numa estratégia de "se a primeira fase não resolveu, passemos à segunda fase"
<Elias_> isso funciona para qualquer distribuição do ubuntu?
<guigouz> sim
<guigouz> aqui mesmo plugando o VGA, não é identificado automaticamente
<guigouz> eu precisei habilitar lá
<Elias_> certo
<guigouz> no fim ele gera um shell script pra vc rodar quando quiser essa configuração
<Elias_> vou testar e amanhã se possível entro e aviso
<Elias_> mas outra informação
<Elias_> sempre que precisar terei que rodar este programa?
<guigouz> não, você só precisa rodar a primeira vez
<guigouz> aí ele grava um comando e você pode executar ele diretamente
<Elias_> blz amigo
<guigouz> $ cat ~/.screenlayout/VGA\ on\ top.sh
<guigouz> #!/bin/sh
<guigouz> xrandr --output HDMI1 --off --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --pos 440x900 --rotate normal --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --mode 1600x900 --pos 336x0 --rotate normal
<guigouz> esse é o script que ele gera pro meu setup aqui
<Elias_> com isso a placa de vídeo passa a funcionar normalmente?
<guigouz> acredito que sim
<Elias_> com toda a potencia?
<guigouz> sim
<guigouz> perguntei se era nvidia optimus pq esse tem que instalar o bumblebee pra funcionar
<Elias_> cara vou ver aq
<Elias_> espera
<Elias_> A placa é a seguinte:
<Elias_> NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M
<guigouz> não é optimus não
<Elias_> Barramento PCI
<guigouz> $ lspci | grep VGA
<guigouz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<guigouz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev ff)
<guigouz> com o optimus a nvidia fica desligada e usa a intel sempre
<guigouz> aí vc precisa do bumblebee pros programas usarem a placa nvidia
<guigouz> o arandr deve resolver seu problema tranquilamente
<Elias_> tem como me ajudar nessa?
<guigouz> Elias_, só instale o arandr e veja se consegue habilitar o HDMI por ele
<Elias_> Ok
<Elias_> Vou te passar meu email
<Elias_> pois não tenho como testar hdmi agora, so a noite q estou em casa
<Elias_> coutinho.elias@gmail.com
<Elias_> Vou instalar agora
<Elias_> e testar a placa com o cinelerra
<guigouz> Elias_, veja se o arandr lista o HDMI
<guigouz> se sim é só ativar ele
<Elias_> blz
<guigouz> aqui eu estava plugando o VGA e não detectava, aí ativei por ele
<odra> Finalmente consegui resolver meu problema :D
<Elias_> Voltei
<Elias_> Instalei o Arandr
<Elias_> como utilizo?
<Elias_> Instalei o Arandr
<Elias_> como funciona?
<Elias_> (arandr:2120): Gtk-WARNING **: Não foi possível localizar a ferramenta de temas no module_path: "pixmap"
<odra> Vigi
<odra> Vou ter que usar OOP em python.
<odra> Senão meu visualizador de imagens num vai dar certo D:
<odra> Parece que o jeito que eu faço pra carregar imagens atualmente não vai funcionar com o menu Arquivo -> Colar (CTRL + V)
<Elias_> oi
<odra> Oi eli...
<Kobrakao> tem como eu ver no ubuntu
<Kobrakao> tem como eu ver no ubuntu o  sudo systemd-analyze(comando do arch)
<Kobrakao> algo parecido
<hggdh> Kobrakao: systemd é desabilitado por deault no Ubuntu
<zeeeeh> ola
<adiaswin> ola
<eduardo> Pessoal me ajudem por favor!
<eduardo> É o seguinte! A taxa de download da minha internet está muito lenta!
<eduardo> Mais é só a taxa de download no navegador que está lenta
<eduardo> quando eu baixo algum programa
<eduardo> pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<eduardo> ele baixa normal
<eduardo> mais quando eu baixo pelo navegador
<eduardo> cai de 150 KB/s pra 12 KB/s
<eduardo> --'
<eduardo> help me! kk
<eduardo> alguém?
<eduardo> Será que ninguém vai me ajudar?!?
<CyL> eduardo: Não tem muito o que fazer, a menos que os dois arquivos estejam hospedados no mesmo servidor, não há como dizer que o problema está no seu computador.
<eduardo> --'
<eduardo> está sim
<eduardo> pois eu já tentei em vários servidores
<eduardo> seguinte
<eduardo> quando eu uso wget pelo terminal
<rribeiro> Olá pessoal
<eduardo> ele baixa normal
<eduardo> mais pelo navegador
<eduardo> é lento
<eduardo> --'
<CyL> eduardo: Então você já tem a solução, use o wget
<eduardo> --'
<eduardo> mais eu queria baixar pelo navgador
<eduardo> kkkk
<rribeiro> Olá pessoal, nesta última semana atualizei meu ubuntu 12.10 e minha placa de som deixou de funcionar. Tenho um dell inspiron 1525, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<eduardo> Agora nem pelo wget
<eduardo> tá baixando a 12 kb
<eduardo> --'
<eduardo> eu estou tentando baixar o kernel 3.8.0.1
<eduardo> que lançaram hoje
<eduardo> mais tá lento d+
<eduardo> agora eu só não sei por que no windows
<eduardo> tá normal
<eduardo> só no ubuntu
<eduardo> que fica assim
<eduardo> e nem é a placa de rede
<eduardo> pois o meu pc já veio com Linux
<CyL> eduardo: O que acabou de comprovar a minha tese de que não tem nada a ver com o seu navegador, e sim com outros fatores que você não controla
<rribeiro> Olá pessoal, nesta última semana atualizei meu ubuntu 12.10 e minha placa de som deixou de funcionar. Tenho um dell inspiron 1525, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<eduardo> Então a única solução é sair do Ubuntu e voltar pra droga do Windows, certo?
<CyL> eduardo: Por favor, use frases com mais do que 2 palavras cada uma. Preferencialmente coloque todas as suas sentenças numa frase só. Facilita para quem está por aqui.
<eduardo> Ok, desculpa!
<CyL> eduardo: Provavelmente no windows vai ser lento da mesma forma.
<eduardo> Não vai, eu estou em DualBoot
<eduardo> E já testei no Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit e funcionou normal!
<CyL> eduardo: E o que tem dualboot a ver com isso?
<eduardo> Tem a ver que eu tenho o Linux e Windows no PC
<rribeiro> Será que alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema em minha placa de som?
<eduardo> e eu já testei no Windows e ficou normal só no Ubuntu que tá uma merda :S
<CyL> eduardo: Bom, se está mais rápido no Windows, porque não usar o windows?
<eduardo> Por que eu odeio o Windows!
<eduardo> kkk
<CyL> eduardo: Só vai comprovar o que eu já te disse.
<eduardo> O que?
<CyL> eduardo: Que provavelmente não depende de nada que está em seu computador.
<CyL> Um site de psicologia chamado infotec?
<eduardo> Como não depende? Se no Windows funciona normalmente e no Linux fica lento?!? Deve ser alguma coisa no Linux que está deixando a net lenta.
<eduardo> INFOTEC é o meu provedor de internet! :D
<eduardo> kk
<CyL> eduardo: O seu no sentido de ser de sua propriedade?
<eduardo> Não, no sentido de que eu uso. :D
<CyL>  eduardo [~eduardo@ns1.infotec.psi.br]
<eduardo> :S
<eduardo> :D
<CyL> Ao que parecem eles usando erradamente o serrviço do registro.br, e configuraam erradamente o DNS reverso deles
<CyL> *estão usando
<eduardo> como assim?
<CyL> http://registro.br/
<eduardo> Eu trabalho com desenvolvimento web eu conheço o (http://registro.br).
<eduardo> http://www.ejweb.com.br/
<CyL> eduardo: Bom, então vc vai saber porque o seu provedor está usando o serviço deles erradamente
<eduardo> CyL: Como assim "usando o serviço deles erradamente"?
<CyL> eduardo: Domínios .psi.br são de uso privativo de profissionais da área da psicologia
<eduardo> CyL: (rs) Eu nem sabia! E esse provedor não é meu! Eu só uso o serviços deles!
<CyL> eduardo: O que me causa estranheza é o fato de sua conexão ser originada do servidor de nomes deles.
<eduardo> CyL: Por que?!?
<CyL> eduardo: Bom meu amigo, esta conversa já está fora do escopo do canal. Espero que suas dúvidas tenham sido esclarecidas.
<eduardo> CyL: Na verdade não foi! Minha taxa de download ainda está lenta!
<CyL> eduardo: O que novamente confirma o que eu falei, vc não acha?
<eduardo> CyL: Não! Então o que eu devo fazer? Ligar pra INFOTEC?
<CyL> eduardo: Entender como a internet funciona
<eduardo> CyL: Ok!
<MarconM> boa noite
<vitorlobo> ae..pra quem tiver afim de bater um openarena entre amigos de vez em quando #cg-br
<MarconM> vitorlobo, e ae \o
<MarconM> hggdh, \o
<hggdh> MarconM: Ola
<diogo_79> boas
<diogo_79> pessoal vocês conhecem alguma solução cliente capaz de estabelecer uma ligação vpn ipsec l2tp para um tmg 2010 com pre shared key
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-01
<skillo> Eu to tentando remover o trasmission mas ele aparece como não istalado
<hggdh> skillo: e como instalaste o transmission?
<skillo> ele ja bem por padrao
<skillo> *vem
<Poca> skillo, apt-get remove transmission-gtk
<skillo> pq gtk ?
<Poca> skillo, transmission tem um daemon, uma interface em gtk e outra em qt
<skillo> vejamos aqui...
<Poca> gtk ou gtk2
<Poca> não me lembro
<skillo> Poca: E: Impossível encontrar o pacote Trasnmission-gtk
<Poca> tente tranmission-gtk2
<skillo> Poca: mesma cois
<Poca> skillo, pelo software center do ubuntu não dá pra remover a bagaça?
<skillo> eu ja tende per ele, e por fim pelo terminal
<hggdh> skillo: dpkg -l transmi\*
<hggdh> skillo: o que tens como output?
<skillo> o pinguim ta me dando mo nó ( talvez ele tenha skado q eu socializo com as "Janelas" do tio Bill )    kk
<skillo> hggdh: ???
<kernel> output = saída
<kernel> input = entrada
<kernel> stout = saída padrão
<paladinn> o/i
<kernel> stin = entrada padrao
<kernel> o/i = entrada e saida
<guigouz> fifo
<skillo> o ingles eu sakei, mas onde é isso no linux, nao faço a minima
<guigouz> no terminal
<guigouz> dpkg --list | grep transmission
<skillo> vejamos...
<skillo> ii  transmission-common                    2.51-0ubuntu1.3                         lightweight BitTorrent client (common files)
<guigouz> =D
<kernel> ta instalado
<skillo> ii  transmission-gtk                       2.51-0ubuntu1.3                         lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK interface)
<kernel> olha o ii ai
<kernel> :)
<skillo> ???
<guigouz> skillo, vc quer desinstalar isso ?
<skillo> obvio kkk
<guigouz> sudo apt-get remove transmission*
<skillo> da uma lida ai mais pra tras...
<guigouz> mas ele tá instalado
<guigouz> perceba que tem um * no comando que passei
<guigouz> ele vai remover o transmission-common e o transmission-gtk
<skillo> quero ELIMINA-LO
<guigouz> sudo apt-get remove -f transmission*
<kernel> sudo apt-get remove --purge transmission para deletar o programa e seus arquivos
<skillo> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não a
<silvano> Por favor, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 lts mas não consigo instalar a placa de rede.
<Poca> ...
<skillo> guigouz: vlw
<PastorMetralhado> Olá Galera
<vitorlobo> PastorMetralhado,  fala chucrute
<PastorMetralhado> Como resetar todas as configurações visuais do ubuntu (12.10)
<PastorMetralhado> ??
<PastorMetralhado> (essa é difícil em... :D)
<PastorMetralhado> intaum... alguem sabe?
<guigouz> PastorMetralhado, faz um backup das pastas ~/.gnome, ~/.gnome2, ~/.gconf
<guigouz> só move elas fora do seu home (se vc clicar o botão direito na lista de pastas, consegue fazer mostrar as pastas escondidas)
<guigouz> PastorMetralhado, todas as configurações ficam em arquivos no seu home
<vitorlobo> PastorMetralhado, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1 && unity --reset
<vitorlobo> PastorMetralhado,  dai tu seta um
<vitorlobo> Como resetar todas as configurações visuais do ubuntu (12.10
<vitorlobo> rm -r ~/.config
<vitorlobo> rm -r ~/.gconf*
<vitorlobo> rm -r ~/.gnome*
<vitorlobo> reseta
<vitorlobo> e tcharam
<eduardo> Boa Noite!
<eduardo> Como eu faço para me registrar?
<kernel> Registered : Jul 11 06:52:31 2012 (33 weeks, 1 day, 19:10:30 ago)
<kernel> ja está
<eduardo> ??
<eduardo> como escolher outro nickname?
<PastorMetralhado> blz vitor
<PastorMetralhado> tentarei quando chegar em casa....
<PastorMetralhado> XD
<odra> eduardo: /nick :D
<eduardo> Thanks!
<odra> Kinem /nick Bond_JamesBond
<eduardo> vlw
<Edu4rd0_Junio> :D
<odra> Oi Eduquatrordzerosublinhajunio :D
<Edu4rd0_Junio> kkk
<Bon-chan> teria algum pacote do raidcall para ubuntu?
<EduardoJunio> Não sei.
<SonOfGod> boa noite
<SonOfGod> alguem me pode ajudar ?
<PastorVoltou> alguem sabe aí se eu resetar o ubuntu pode comprometer os programas instalados no meu ubuntu?
<Poca> PastorVoltou, óbvio
<Poca> SonOfGod, qual o problema?
<PastorVoltou> apenas fui uma anta e mechi em tudo que é merda no configcompiz
<odra> Alguém aqui é familiar com programas em python / gtk?
<Poca> ah
<PastorVoltou> básico né
<Poca> pensei que tava falando de resetar o pc
<PastorVoltou> é qse
<Poca> PastorVoltou, é só deletar a pasta de configuração do compiz
<Poca> que volta ao normal
<PastorVoltou> já arrumei aq
<CyL> PastorVoltou: Vc tem muitos arquivos salvos no seu home directoty?
<PastorVoltou> hm....
<SonOfGod> Poca  obrigado
<PastorVoltou> acho que só em donwnloads
<SonOfGod> acho k ja consegui
<CyL> PastorVoltou: Eu ia sugerir deletar ele, mas a solução do Poca é exatamente igual e com menos efeitos colaterais
<CyL> odra: Entendo um pouco de python, mas nada de GTK
<PastorVoltou> onde fica a pasta de configuração do compiz
<PastorVoltou> ?
<Poca> abre o terminal
<CyL> PastorVoltou: Pergunte ao Poca que foi quem deu a sugestão
<Poca> e digita ls -a
<Poca> veja se aparece alguma pasta com .compiz
<Poca> ou sei lá
<PastorVoltou> hm...
<PastorVoltou> já saquei
<Poca> ah, e pasta com um .antes do nome significa que é pasta oculta
<odra> CyL: Eu tenho um modulo que cria a classe principal do aplicativo e inicia ela.
<PastorVoltou> tendi tendi...
<PastorVoltou> mas
<odra> CyL: Eu estou tentando separa-lo em dois modulos, um que inicia o aplicativo e um com a classe principal
<PastorVoltou> mas tipo... to querendo deixar o pc zero bala mermo
<odra> Ai chega o problema, eu n sei ql nome botar em ql D:
<Poca> não entendi PastorVoltou
<CyL> odra: Acho que está além do que eu posso fazer, desculpe.
<PastorVoltou> resumindo... to querendo colocar esses comandos rm -r ~/.config  rm -r ~/.gconf*  rm -r ~/.gnome*
<odra> :/
<Poca> bem
<odra> Eu vou deixar <applicativo>.py para rodar e application.py declarando então...
<Poca> isso não te faz perder o usuário
<PastorVoltou> mas não sei se esses comandos afetam steam etc....
<Poca> ou aplicativos
<Poca> então é tranquilo
<Poca> lol
<CyL> steam?
<PastorVoltou> steam, wine, etc...
<PastorVoltou> mas blz então
<PastorVoltou> cara
<PastorVoltou> não vou aplicar os comandos por causa q to viajando
<PastorVoltou> mas vlw mesmo
<PastorVoltou> \m/(ô_ô)\m/
<servidor> r
<odra> servidor: Você é um servidor público?
<SonOfGod> Poca  eu tenho um acer aspire 5732Z com uma grafica ati radeon hd 4570 o ubuntu nao a reconhece e ja tentei montes de sites para instalar os drivers e nao consigo tem alguma ideia que me possa ajudar (este é outro problema )
<Poca> é no hardware adioconal ou algo do tipo
<Poca> em configurações do sistema
<SonOfGod> no sistema aparece controlador desconhecido experiencia base
<Poca> SonOfGod, essa sua placa não é mais suportada pela AMD
<SonOfGod> Poca  entao nao tem solução para o ubuntu ?
<SonOfGod> eu tinha o win 7 e existia drivers
<Poca> hmm
<Poca> parece que tem um 13.1 legacy
<Poca> SonOfGod, tem o driver open source
<Poca> senão sua tela estaria tosca agora
<Poca> :P
<SonOfGod> Poca  nao vale a pena tentar mais entao ?
<Poca> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.31&lang=us&rev=13.1&ostype=Linux%20x86_64
<Poca> acho que só funciona até o kernel 3.4
<SonOfGod> eu tenho o ubuntu 12.10
<Poca> SonOfGod, o driver opensource funciona muito bem pra essa sua placa
<SonOfGod> até foi o rootpt  que me aconcelho a usar ubuntu
<Poca> SonOfGod, da um glxinfo aí
<SonOfGod> O programa 'glxinfo' não está instalado actualmente. Pode instala-lo escrevendo:
<SonOfGod> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<SonOfGod> Poca  tenho k instalar
<SonOfGod> :|
<Poca> eu não sei se pra windows tem drivers novos pra essa versão
<SonOfGod> Poca  nao da para copiar para aqui nao
<SonOfGod> muita coisa mesmo
<SonOfGod> :|
<Poca> sim
<Poca> só vai subindo
<Poca> e veja a versão do opengl
<Poca> e coisas do tipo
<Poca> essas informações que realmente interessam
<Poca> SonOfGod, pastebin.com
<SonOfGod> Poca  nunca usei pastebin.com
<SonOfGod> :(
<PastorVoltou> QUE DÓ
<SonOfGod> Poca  http://pastebin.com/exRCyh4g
<SonOfGod> ve se deu
<SonOfGod> por favor
<rootpt> SonOfGod: hm?
<rootpt> \o>
<SonOfGod> rootpt  yooooooooo o/ tudo amigo ?
<rootpt> Tá tudo a andar velhinho e por aì ? =]
<SonOfGod> parece que nao da para instalar os drivers
<rootpt> Beleza?
<SonOfGod> tudo na santa paz, obrigado
<SonOfGod> estou a tentar aprender mais um pouquinho disto
<SonOfGod> nao consigo instalar a vm por causa da placa penso eu
<SonOfGod> :(
 * SonOfGod começou com ubuntu o mes passado :| culpa do rootpt 
<Poca> vm?
<SonOfGod> virtual machine
<SonOfGod> Poca viu o pastbin ?
<rootpt> Ubuntu rulla meu amigo.
<SonOfGod> eheheheheh pois rula
<hggdh> estou com o rootpt
<SonOfGod> pena eu nao saber rular com ele
<Poca> sim
<Poca> SonOfGod, tem o ppa do xorg edgers
<SonOfGod> :|
<Poca> pra tu poder usar a última versão do driver opensource
<hggdh> (sem contar o facto que somos patricios, mais ou menos :-)
<SonOfGod> Poca em portugues :)
<SonOfGod> ehehehheehhehehe
<Poca> SonOfGod, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<SonOfGod> Poca  qual é o comando para a consola ?
<hggdh> ctrl-alt-t
<Poca> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Poca> e depois um sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Poca> e reiniciar
<hggdh> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Poca> bem lembrado hggdh
<skillo> eu configurei o meu firewall, mas quando testo aqui no site, ele consegue identificar meu OS, browser e a versao
<SonOfGod> Poca  vou reeniciar
<SonOfGod> a ver se da
<Poca> hggdh, eu estava a acompanhar um pouco da política de portugal
<Poca> parece que haverá uma coligação política que aumentará consideravelmente as chances de alteração na lei da nacionalidade portuguesa
<SonOfGod> Poca  ja tem informação da placa grafica Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<SonOfGod> \o/
<SonOfGod> ehehheeh
<Poca> SonOfGod, melhorou aí?
<SonOfGod> e pc reeniciou muito mais rapido
<Poca> dá um outro glxinfo aí e posta no pastebin
<SonOfGod> ok
<SonOfGod> Poca http://pastebin.com/bkgwJGw8
<Poca> tá faltando coisa ali
<SonOfGod> :o
<Poca> dá um glxinfo > arquivo
<Poca> depois abre o arquivo e copia o que tá nele pro pastebin
<PastorVoltou> aee poca ta disposto a ajudar hoje em...
<SonOfGod> nao funciona
<PastorVoltou> ^^
<Poca> glxinfo |grep -i OpenGL
<Poca> agora vai
<Poca> kk
<SonOfGod> slotx@slotx:~$ glxinfo |grep -i OpenGL
<SonOfGod> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<SonOfGod> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<SonOfGod> OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 9.2-devel
<SonOfGod> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
<SonOfGod> OpenGL context flags: (none)
<SonOfGod> OpenGL extensions:
<SonOfGod> slotx@slotx:~$
<odra> PASTEBIN
<odra> USE PASTEBIN
<Poca> mais de 3 linhas tem que usar o pastebin SonOfGod
<Poca> mas enfim
<Poca> agora tu tens opengl 3.0
<SonOfGod> desculpa
<Poca> e glx 1.3
<Poca> já podes jogar counter strike source
<Poca> e team fortress 2
<odra> SonOfGod: Não consegue abrir steam?
<SonOfGod> excelente
<SonOfGod> posso instalar a steam aqui agora ?
<Poca> sim
<Poca> já até podia ter instalado antes
<SonOfGod> excelente vou arrumar o windows de vez
<SonOfGod> assim ja uso o outro portatil para ubuntu tambem
<SonOfGod> que é melhor que este
<SonOfGod> :D
<Poca> eu tenho uma intel hd a 1º geração, então infelizmente ,do counter strike source pra cima, aqui não roda
<SonOfGod> Poca obrigado amigo
<Poca> por nada ^^
<PastorVoltou> iaee poca
<PastorVoltou> ficou mais leve tf2 no linux
<PastorVoltou> ?
<Poca> não roda
<Poca> precisa de opengl 3.0 e glx 1.3
<PastorVoltou> do que no windows?
<Poca> aqui não roda*
<odra> Provavelmente eu n deveria estar com o rythm box aberta essa hora
<PastorVoltou> cmo assim?
<PastorVoltou> ahh
<PastorVoltou> tendi
<odra> Poca: Deu trabalho preu conseguir instalar os driver da minha placa integrada intel D:
<PastorVoltou> to com uma ati velhinha x1550 rodou de boua o tf2
<PastorVoltou> será q roda no ubuntu?
<Poca> directx # opengl
<odra> n tem como rodar tf2 na minha placa integrada :(
<odra> Mas dava pra rodar num geforce 9400
<PastorVoltou> mas será q rodaria na minha
<odra> Só tem um jeito de saber
<PastorVoltou> qual
<odra> Baixar um cliente de 14 MB
<PastorVoltou> ?
<odra> Uma atualização de 200 MB
<odra> E um jogo de 10 GB
<PastorVoltou> ???
<odra> E testar :D
<PastorVoltou> só falta o jogo de 10 giga
<PastorVoltou> hehe
<PastorVoltou> era viciadão em tf2
<PastorVoltou> cara
<PastorVoltou> já to aq no 25%
<odra> Instalei o linux pra parar o vicio
<odra> Steam entra no linux
<odra> Fuuuuuuuuu
<PastorVoltou> hehe
<PastorVoltou> aí fika tensi
<PastorVoltou> *tenso
<hggdh> Poca: já tenho nacionalidades demais :-) Mas não acredito que ficará mais fácil
<odra> Eu recebi uma carta da vivo falando que vão atualizar minha internet para 8 Mbps :3
<PastorVoltou> uaua
<odra> Eu tenho 2 mbps. Uma vez havia pedido para atualizar para 4 falaram que minha região não suportava.
<Poca> bá...
<PastorVoltou> pq
<PastorVoltou> ?
<odra> Agora o preço na 2mbps caiu.
<Poca> hggdh, então vou ter que reconhecer minha vó, depois minha mãe e eu
<Poca> @.@
<hggdh> Poca: pois :-)
<PastorVoltou> ahh
<PastorVoltou> ok
<odra> Pra eu n pagar menos a mensalidade mudam minha assinatura
<hggdh> Poca: e mude-se para Trás-os-Montes. Fala-se um Portugues interessante por lá
<PastorVoltou> olha só q legal o serviço de net via rádio onde eu moro, pago 65 reais por uma net de 256k que nem funfa direito depois das 6 horas
<Poca> kkk
<Poca> hggdh, minha família veio de lisboa e coimbra
<PastorVoltou> to pensando seriamente em me mudar
<Poca> quem sabe um dia ^^
<odra> PastorVoltou: Se eles tem tempo pra me mandar a carta. Pq ainda n mudaram minha velocidade? :p
<PastorVoltou> :( queria q os portugueses não tivessem colonizado o brasil
<odra> PastorVoltou: pq
<PastorVoltou> daí a gente poderia falar ingles
<odra> Espanhol*
<PastorVoltou> poderia ser mais reconhecido
<odra> Espanhol*
<odra> Agente ia virar tudo argentino
<Poca> áfricad do sul fala inglês
<Poca> e não é mais reconhecida por isso
<Poca> :P
<PastorVoltou> ingles, espanhol, topava até frances
<odra> America fala ingles
<Poca> bem
<Poca> olha a guiana francesa
<odra> E eh reconhecido pelo pessimo ingles
<Poca> até hj é uma colônia da frança
<Poca> e é uma merda
<PastorVoltou> africa do sul fala mais de 8 dialetos
<PastorVoltou> guiana francesa praticamente nao existe
<odra> PastorVoltou: huh? oq n existe?
<Poca> argélia era colônia francesa
<Poca> marrocos também
<Poca> lixo
<PastorVoltou> ¬¬
<PastorVoltou> tudo menos franceses tb
<odra> Mas claro.
<PastorVoltou> parece q nao teve um pais colonizado da franca q deu certo tb
<hggdh> Poca: a familia do meu pai era (ou é) alfacinha
<odra> Conquistas que ficam um oceano de distancia na terra mãe disaparecem um dia ou outro
<PastorVoltou> mas.. vai.. q um americano descobre a gente antes
<odra> PastorVoltou: Nem a frança?
<PastorVoltou> ???
<odra> A frança foi o primeiro pais colonizada pela frança
<hggdh> Poca: mas, por favor, cuide da linguagem. Temos regras, por cá
<PastorVoltou> nao
<PastorVoltou> a frança nao pode ser colonizada por ela mesmo
<odra> Claro que sim :|
<PastorVoltou> ahh esquece
<PastorVoltou> ;)
<hggdh> a França foi colonizada pelos romanos. Veja Asterix para detalhes :-)
<hggdh> (antes, moravam por lá os gauleses, mas eram bárbaros
<Poca> hggdh, aqui também há regras =_=
<odra> Ah... eh msm. Eu me esqueci desse detalhe.
<PastorVoltou> to baixando linux mint aqui, se ele não for bom, eu boto fogo na cama de todos que estão online aqui, principalmente no hggdh
<Poca> as pessoas que ficaram viciadas no maldito gerúndio
<PastorVoltou> to baixando linux mint aqui, se ele não for bom, eu boto fogo na cama de todos que estão online aqui, principalmente no hggdh
<Poca> e mudaram uma bagaça ou outra da colocação prénominal =x
<odra> PastorVoltou: Voce me lembra de um aplicativo que eu fiz uma vez :D
<hggdh> PastorVoltou: mint funciona. Praticamente todas as distros linux funcionam.
<PastorVoltou> se eu instalar linux mint o grub dele vai ficar no lugar no grub do ubuntu?
 * SonOfGod agradece a ajuda e deseja uma boa noite a todos 
<hggdh> PastorVoltou: não tenho idéia, jamais instalei o Mint. Mas, como ele é baseado no Ubuntu, esperaria que sim
<odra> Boa noite gzuz
<PastorVoltou> tipo... se eu instalar qualquer os (linux) por cima do ubuntu o grub do ubuntu, seria substituído?
<odra> Muito fork pra poco macarrao D:
<PastorVoltou> ???
<PastorVoltou> em... hggdh???
<PastorVoltou> q gelo em...
<PastorVoltou> fatality
<odra> PastorVoltou: OP
<PastorVoltou> op oq?
<PastorVoltou> OPA GANGNAM STYLE?
<odra> Hmm
<odra> Aparentemente meu visualizador de imagens não consegue mostrar imagens maiores que 20 mil por 20 mil pixels
<PastorVoltou> QUE PENA
<odra> Sim :(
<PastorVoltou> 100 usuarios online e ninguem fala...
<PastorVoltou> aí é tenso
<PastorVoltou> '-'
<odra> Eu tenho ampliar uma imagen de 68x68 pixels 512 vezes e num deu certo
<CyL> odra: Isso são só 400 mega pixels
<CyL> odra: Até o paint deveria ser capaz de lidar com isso
<PastorVoltou> olá
<PastorVoltou> cyl
<odra> CyL: Mesmo :(
<skillo> configurei meu firewall, mas o site q eu testo, ainda identifica SO, browser e as versoes
<CyL> odra: Considerando 8 bits por canal de cor a 3 canais de cor por imagem, cada imagem ficaria somente com 1.2 GB de tamanho, até a minha calculadora faz!
<PastorVoltou> u.u
<odra> CyL: Sim.
<PastorVoltou> ele manja
<odra> Foi exatamente esse tamanho que deu nos recursos de sistema
<PastorVoltou> *o*
<CyL> odra: Acho que o problema é o tamanho da imagem que você está trabalhando, brincadeiras `a parte.
<hggdh> PastorVoltou: pode ser. Nem todos usam grub, e nem todos tem a mesma colocação de pastas e ficheiros
<odra> Soh que era um PNG, então foram 4 canais. E tinha dado problema antes de passar de 400 mp
<odra> CyL: Como assim?
<odra> O tamanho da imagem eh 68x68 pixels
<CyL> odra: Acredito que o PNG só tenha 4 canais se de fato contiver transparência, e o PNG é um formato compactado
<odra> E eu aumentei o tamanho por 2 ^ 9
<odra> CyL: Mas ao carregar a imagem no gdk, os pixels são em descompactados
<CyL> odra: Vc aumentou numa dimensão somente (largura ou altura) ou vc aumentou em duas dimensões:
<CyL> ?
<odra> Nas duas, claro.
<odra> 68*512*68*512
<CyL> Então vc aumentou em 2^18 e não em 2^9
<odra> .___.
<odra> q
<odra> Enfim, eu aumentei ambas dimensões por 2 ^ 9
<odra> Eu acho que faltou memoria no meu computador T___T
<CyL> odra: o que dá 2^9 * 2^9 = 2^18
<CyL> odra: É o que eu estou tentando te dizer
<hggdh> 2^9 * 2*9 = 2*(9+9) = 2^18
<CyL> odra: Vc criou uma imagem que ocupa no mínimo 1,2 GB de memória
<odra> :?
<odra> Sim.
<odra> Ae parou de funcionar
<odra> Mas que droga
<odra> Eu tenho aumentar a msm imagem em outros visualizadores
<PastorVoltou> sabe oq c faz
<odra> Soh que eles soh vao ateh 2000%
<CyL> só?
<odra> Eu quero 51200%
<CyL> 68x68 é um ícone!
<odra> SIM
<CyL> Pra que precisar aumentar tanto?
<odra> Nao
<odra> Eu estou testando! Eh ciença!
<odra> Nao funciona nem se eu usar cairo :|
<PastorVoltou> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH QUE SONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<odra> Jpa
<odra> Já*
<odra> Mas ta tao cedo
<odra> Uma e meia, hora de almoçar... ou talvez esperar um pouco prum café e um lanchinho
<PastorVoltou> vc nem deve trabalhar né
<PastorVoltou> ¬¬
<odra> n.
<odra> E estou expulso da ETEC>
<PastorVoltou> u,u
<PastorVoltou> *u.u
 * CyL fica imagino por que causa, motivo razão ou circunstância se deu essa expulsão.
<PastorVoltou> sorry
<CyL> *imaginando
<odra> Perdi o onibus
<odra> No dia da prova de reclassificação
<odra> Que eu tinha que fazer porque faltei 80% das aulas
<CyL> odra: A menos que você fosse o motorista que estava guiando o mesmo no momento em que o perdeu, como isso causaria a expulsão de um aluno da escola?
<PastorVoltou> congratulations! its over 80%
<odra> Acho que expulso n eh a palavra certo
<odra> Retido até julho talvez?
<CyL> odra: Ao que parece você faltou 80% + 1 aula, e esse não foi o únio ônibus que perdeu...
<PastorVoltou> Que eu tinha que fazer porque faltei 80% das aulas
<PastorVoltou> Que eu tinha que fazer porque faltei 80% das aulas
<odra> Sim, foi isso que eu disse.
<PastorVoltou> mais alguma coisa?
<odra> Aulas que eu não fui porque já sabia o conteúdo das mesmas.
<PastorVoltou> hehe
<odra> Sabe qndo vc ve seu professor de C#
<odra> Escrevendo
<CyL> odra: Um pouco mais de humildade dileto usuário...
<odra> catch { throw Exception("blahblabhblah"); return null; }
<CyL> odra: Se tivesse tido não precisaria repetir de ano
<PastorVoltou> Que eu tinha que fazer porque faltei 80% das aulas
<odra> PastorVoltou: Sabe escrever n?
<odra> CyL: Humildade, talvez. Só que eu não queria passar dois semestres frequentando aula para não aprender nada.
 * hggdh começa a considerar que é hora de voltar-se ao tópico do canal. Este é um canal para suporte de Ubuntu.
<PastorVoltou> blz
<PastorVoltou> pq no ubuntu twak nao tem mais a opçãoo de restaurar a area de trabalho
<PastorVoltou> ?
<hggdh> Lamento, não sei. Só perguntando aos autores do tweak.
<PastorVoltou> :/
<PastorVoltou> tabom
<odra> Se voce arrastar um arquivo pro unity e um icone ficar claro quer dizer oq
<odra> icone de programa*
<PastorVoltou> mais pq... quando eu coloco efeito de janelas gelatinosas no ubuntu a decoração da janela fica tão bugada?
<Poca> que você peidou?
<Poca> brincadeira
<Poca> não sei dizer
<hggdh> Poca: segundo aviso
<odra> Acho que não ein.
<Poca> provavelmente que foi selecionado no exato momento?
<odra> Meu PC não tem leitor de peido.
<Poca> ou que esta'sendo arrastado
<Poca> odra, você não entendeu o sentido disso...
<Poca> mas enfim
<hggdh> odra: a próxima eu o kick do canal
<PastorVoltou> mais pq... quando eu coloco efeito de janelas gelatinosas no ubuntu a decoração da janela fica tão bugada?
<odra> Por exemplo, o gedit fica claro qndo eu arrasto um arquivo txt/py e outros de texto.
<odra> E os outros icones de programa escurecem.
<odra> Só que se eu soltar o arquivo no icone do unity não acontece nada. :/
<PastorVoltou> e o q isso tem haver com a minha dúvida?
<odra> PastorVoltou: É uma duvida independente da sua.
<PastorVoltou> ahh
<PastorVoltou> disculpe
<PastorVoltou> hm... pra resolver o seu problema acho q só resetando o compiz
<PastorVoltou> a maneira mais fácil é a que eu vou digitar
<PastorVoltou> unity --reset
<PastorVoltou> unity --reset-icon
<PastorVoltou> já aviso que no unity reset vai bugar tudo
<PastorVoltou> só depois... no unity reset-icon que vai ficar suave
<PastorVoltou> estou forever alone aqui?
<PastorVoltou> '-'
<PastorVoltou> parece q sim
<PastorVoltou> ¬¬
<odra> Ok concertei :D
<odra> Foi só fazer o programa parar de dar zoom acima de 255 mp
<rootpt> Dá para partilhar uma pasta de ficheiros pelo ubuntu one?
<skillo> alguem usa nmap ai ?
<optimusprimem> bom dia
<barna_> dia
<optimusprimem> barna_, programa em C/C++ também ?
<barna_> nops, programação nunca foi a minha praia
<optimusprimem> barna_, Ok.
<optimusprimem> bye
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite !!
<fabiomaca> Bom dia galera!!!!!!
<odra> Bom dia farmacia
<fabiomaca> odra: bom dia !!!
<RodrigoPvai> Bom dia
<fabiomaca> RodrigoPvai: Bom dia mano!!
<Guest74957> OLA ALGUÉ, SABE ME DIZER COMO FAÇO PRA GRAVA UBUNTU 12 NO CR/R POIS DÁ ESPAÇO INSUFICIENTE
<fabiomaca> Eu odeio a broadcom
<fabiomaca> gostaria de deixar resgistrado aqui!!!
<Guest74957> SE EU INSTALA O UBUNTU 10.10 POSSO ATUALIZA ELE PRO 12?
<CyL> Guest74957: desliga o caps lock!
<Guest74957> beleza alguém pode me responder
<Guest74957> PORRA
<alvaro_> grave o 12 em um DVD e instale
<Guest74957> ele não aceita o dvd cara
<Guest74957> diz que tem que ser cd/r ou rw
<alvaro_> quem não aceita?
<Guest74957> a iagem iso
<Guest74957> imagem .iso
<alvaro_> pois eu gravei a minha em DVD e deu certo
<leandru> Bom dia!  Desenvolvi um aplicativo para um cliente para rodar em linux! Desenvolvi um script para este conseguir instalar o programa meio no estilo windows! O único problema é que não consigo colocar um icone na área de trabalho! alguem sabe como fazer isso via shell script!
<fabiomaca> Guest74957: será que vc está tentando gravar em um drive que não grava DVDs???
<alvaro_> baixou a versão 12 do site oficial?
<Guest74957> estou usando nero 10 diz assim a midia não é suportada dvd/r insira cd/r ou rw
<Guest74957> é gravador dvd e cd
<fabiomaca> acho que não
<fabiomaca> pela msg do nero, acho que ele só lê dvd
<Guest74957> coloco cd /r mas não tem espaço
<fabiomaca> e não grava
<Guest74957> mas é gravador caras
<fabiomaca> mano tá muito estranho
<fabiomaca> faz o deguinte deleta essa imagem
<Guest74957> pois é por isso entrei aqui pra saber
<fabiomaca> baixa tudo de novo
<fabiomaca> do site do ubuntu
<alvaro_> Windows e seus problemas
<Guest74957> vô deixa baixando uma nova aqui e vou transferir essa imagem pra outro micro usando nero 8
<fabiomaca> mano a imagens tem 727 mb
<fabiomaca> eu nem lembro quanto tem um cdr de espaço
<Guest74957> a minha aqui esta com 753
<fabiomaca> mas acho que cabe
<Guest74957> 700mb
<fabiomaca> tá eu vi aqui tb
<fabiomaca> mano baixa de novo que tem angu nesse caroço
<fabiomaca> blz
<rsd44> guigouz, resolvi o problema q falamos ontem a respeito do PowerEdge R420
<Guest74957> ok vo baixa vo fica logado aqui
<fabiomaca> relax manoo tamo na area
<fabiomaca> qualquer coisa vc grita
<alvaro_> :D
<fabiomaca> Agora é a minha vez blz???
<fabiomaca> Gente, eu tenho u note dell vostro velho
<fabiomaca> coloquei o lubuntu nele
<Guest74957> otra coisa galera tenho que instala esse ubuntu em um i5 com a 630gts e placa mãe asus p8h61 ele vai reconhecer na boa os drivers?
<Guest74957> nunca mexi com linux
<alvaro_> teste em livecd antes de instalar
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<rsd44> guigouz,  resolvi o problema q falamos ontem a respeito do PowerEdge R420
<Guest74957> um verdade tem essa pocibilidade né
<alvaro_> se funcionar tudo beleza
<Guest74957> valeu alvaro
<alvaro_> mesmo se der algo errado, depois de instalado, ele instala os drives que faltam
<Guest74957> certo esta quase terminando de baixa a nova iso, vo monta a maquina
<fabiomaca> meu maravilso wireless broadcom n#ao ligava, instalei de boa, agora ligo vejo a rede e tento conectar mas ele não conecta fala que a senha está errada .... o que eu faço ..... alguem tem uma luz divina para compartilhar uma fagulha comigo...
<Gugs> Bom dia, senhores. ^^
<TaTahTahTuh> aí galera é possível colocar 2 sistemas operacionais (no linux) ??
<Gugs> TaTahTahTuh, como assim ?
<TaTahTahTuh> tipo
<TaTahTahTuh> eu colocar o ubuntu que esta aqui no meu pendrive em uma pasta separada nele, e depois colocar o linux mint com o usb universal instaler
<Guest74957> galera baixei a nova iso do ubuntu agora consegui por em dvd vou instalar no pc novo pra ver se vai pegar todos os driver e aviso ai pra vcs lembando que é i5 4gb, gts 630
<Guest74957> pra quem ficou boiando eu não estava conseguindo gravar, a iso estava com falhas kkkkkkkk
<TaTahTahTuh> eu posso colocar o ubuntu que esta aqui no meu pendrive em uma pasta separada nele, e depois colocar o linux mint com o usb universal instaler
<TaTahTahTuh> ??
<TaTahTahTuh> em???
<TaTahTahTuh> alguem?
<CyL> a velha e boa falta de paciência...
<Gugs> pois é... estou no trampo e as vezes preciso sair da minha mesa. N dá pra ficar olhando isso aqui direto. As vezes a gente até se dispoe a ajudar, mas o pessoal nem espera. AUHsUAHs
<fabiomaca> galera alguem me indica uma dist linux bem leve tipo o lubuntu para maquinas velhas
<fabiomaca> a diferença com o lubuntu é que ela tem que funcionar, rsrsrsrsrs
<Celso> uso xubuntu
<Celso> bem leve
<fabiomaca> mano o xubuntu tá na mesma né
<fabiomaca> eu tenho uma broadcom nessa maquina
<fabiomaca> e quem tem sabe o que estou falando
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> vou tentar o xubuntu
<CyL> fabiomaca: Então desista do Linux, pois o mesmo não tem um driver para broadcom que funcione
<fabiomaca> para manolo
<fabiomaca> se não tiver, tem que escrever, rsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> eu sei que o firmware da broadcom é complicado ...
<CyL> fabiomaca: Bom, então você pode resolver o meu problema e o de mihares de usuário, basta escrever o driver
<fabiomaca> relax que estou quase lá
<fabiomaca> juroq ue vou montar um tutorial passo a passo muito explicado, eu já coloquei pra funcionar mas ainda não descobri o pq ele não loga no router
<fabiomaca> mas até de noite eu descubro
<CyL> fabiomaca: escrever tutorial != escrever driver de dispositivo
<CyL> fabiomaca: O problema é o driver que está furado
<fabiomaca> sim
<fabiomaca> mas é com um tutorial, demonstrando todas as correções necessarias que agente pode compor um driver que funcione e mandar pros caras, ver se eles trocam o que está no repositorio
<fabiomaca> pelo menos
<fabiomaca> tem um que o ubuntu baixa
<fabiomaca> como driver de terceiros
<fabiomaca> mas não funciona nem com reza brava
<CyL> fabiomaca: Pra eles trocarem, alguém tem que desenvolver um que funcione primeiro
<fabiomaca> deixa eu fazer essa macumba que estou tentando funcionar
<fabiomaca> que vou empacotar para mandar pros caras
<fabiomaca> tem que documentar
<fabiomaca> se não estiver documentado e com evidencia de testes
<fabiomaca> eles nunca vão substituir o existente
<fabiomaca> o problema é que é uns 20 modelos diferentes de hardware
<fabiomaca> eu mesmo aqui comigo tenho uns 4
<hggdh> fabiomaca: na verdade, o driver para Broadcom wireless vem do upstream
<hggdh> então é lá que deve ser consertado
<CyL> hggdh: O driver depende de um firmware que a broadcom não liberou publicamente
<fabiomaca> mas tem esse firmware que eu baixei e funcionou
<hggdh> CyL: eu sei. O binary blob está fora do nosso alcance.
<fabiomaca> é claro em partes
<fabiomaca> inclusive baixei pelo site oficial do ubuntu
<Kobrakao> tem algum mestre em wine ai ?
<Guest74957> galera como faz para instalar um driver da nvidia instalei aqui o ubunto 12.10 está rodando mas não sei mexer é minha 1 vez, a maquina é i5, 4gb, geforce gt 630
<mcdmaster> o ubuntu 12.10 que esta no site para download é live cd? da pra usar sem instalar?
<Guest74957> olááá alguém me ajuda nessa instalação da nvidia como faz?
<mcdmaster> eu uso o Ubuntu para dar manut. em partições de windows problematica ou com virus, mas nao sei se essa versão 12,10 é live cd ou nao.
<mcdmaster> alguem sabe?
<fabiomaca> Sim é
<Rasta> Precisod de ajudar pra compilar, sou iniciante em linux, alguem ?
<Rasta> ..
<hggdh> Rasta: de-nos mais informações. "Ajuda para compilar" é muito genérico
<hggdh> Rasta: e tenha paciencia, a ajuda vem de voluntários
<Rasta> intao brother, eu to vendo uns tutoriais de psybnc, e eu paro na parte que pede pra compilar
<hggdh> Rasta: qual o problema? O que ocorre lá?
<hggdh> o tutorial assume que make (e, provavelmente, todos os pre-requisitos) já estão instalados
<owaran> Olá
<owaran> Tenho uma dúvida, e um problema, alguém poderia ajudar-me?
<hggdh> owaran: o mais fácil é começar com a pergunta/dúvida real, e esperar que alguém se manifeste
<owaran> Eu tenho Windows 8, e instalei ubuntu para desktop, na reinicialização quando eu abro o ubuntu ele não se inicia fala que deu um erro na hora de ler a iso /local/.....ubuntu.iso
<hggdh> owaran: qual o texto de erro (completo)?
<owaran> eu não me lembro exatamente, mas posso bater uma foto e voltar aqui e mostrar o ocorrido?!
<hggdh> owaran: pode, e deve :-)
<owaran> voltarei em breve. grato.
<dynamick> nao consigo acessar a bios com meu teclado usb. ele parece só ser identificado quando já inicia o Windows, logo, eu nao consigo dar o boot no cd do Ubuntu :/
<hggdh> dynamick: este é o teclado que veio com a máquina?
<dynamick> Sim
<hggdh> tens outro teclado?
<dynamick> Nao. Vi em foruns que nao é só eu...
<dynamick> mas é estranho, porque até nas próprias opções do Windows (já no modo de recuperação, F8, antes de iniciar), eu nao consigo mexer em nada porque o teclado simplesmente nao é identificado
<hggdh> não, não é... Eu tinha dois Dell que comportavam-se de mesma forma. Só funcionava quando eu conectava o teclado directo na máquina (sem passar por um hub)
<Kobrakao> oxe ta com hub?
<Kobrakao> com hub nao vai pegar
<dynamick> hub?
<dynamick> ele está ligado direto na usb traseira...
<Kobrakao> troca as portas..
<Kobrakao> alguma deve pegar
<hggdh> tente outra USB. E desligue a máquina antes da troca
<Kobrakao> dynamick,
<Kobrakao> qual seu pc?
<dynamick> ah, é um desktop montado
<dynamick> comprei já pronto em uma loja qualquer
<Kobrakao> ah
<Kobrakao> blz
<Kobrakao> windows 8 ?
<dynamick> Sim. intel i3, 4g de memoria, ge force 1gb 3d
<dynamick> e ele ainda fica lento
<dynamick> isso porque só estou com poucas coisas abertas... nem jogar, jogo
<dynamick> dá nao.
<RodrigoPvai> ae
<RodrigoPvai> pessoal
<RodrigoPvai> amnha vai ter evento
<Rast4> Alguem ai pode me da uma ajuda, to em um tutorial de como criar uma psybnc, e chega na parte que pede pra compilar e digitar o comando make eu nao sei o que fazer
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<fabiomaca> Bem legal o evento ein
<fabiomaca> vou ver se eu participo pelo irc
<RodrigoPvai> Quero participar
<hggdh> Rast4: o que, exactamente, ocorre quando tentas um 'make'?
<Rast4> intao brother, eu nao cheguei a concluir nada desse passo que e compilar e da o comando make.. pq eu nao sei o que e isso, isso que eu queria saber
<hggdh> Rast4: este é um comando para "automatizar" a compilação/criação de programas. Mas, se não sabes o que é 'make', provavelmente não tens instalado um ambiente de desenvolvimento
<fabiomaca> Alguem aqui colabora no time de tradução ou de documentação ou design
<hggdh> Rast4: que Ubuntu estás usando (versão)?
<Rast4> 12.10
<hggdh> Rast4: sabes como abrir uma consola?
<Rast4> o terminal vc diz ? sim
<hggdh> OK. No terminal, entre com 'sudo apt-get build-essential'
<Rast4> digitei e pedi a senha, mais nao da pra digita a senha no terminal, n aparece nada...
<hggdh> Rast4: não vai aparecer nada mesmo, é assim que funciona. Mas digite tua senha, e carregue no ENTER
 * vitorlobo Deus amado pai...dai-me paciência
<Rast4> aparaceu operacao build essential invalida
<hggdh> build essential ou build-essential?
<hggdh> bah
<Rast4> build-essential
<hggdh> Rast4: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hggdh> desculpe-me
<FernandoBasso> Toda vez que o ubuntu atualiza o kernel o virtualbox para de funcionar por causa dos módulos...
<Rast4> ao brother agora deu
<RodrigoPvai> quem quer jogar cs pelo Hamachi
<RodrigoPvai> nome CS 1.6 Ubuntu
<Rast4> agora pergunta se quer continuar s/n
<vitorlobo> Rast4, ai a escolha é sua veio
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: o vbox usa dkms, estes módulos deveriam ser auto-remontados
<vitorlobo> se vc quiser
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> se nao, nao
<hggdh> Rast4: s
<RodrigoPvai> quem quer jogar cs
<RodrigoPvai> Conter Strike
<hggdh> RodrigoPvai: já perguntaste.
<Rast4> beleza, ta indo..
<RodrigoPvai> quem quiser jogar baixa o Hamachi e vai em rede escreve o nome assim CS 1.6 Ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> é sem enha
<RodrigoPvai> senha
<hggdh> Rast4: agora, um aviso: não tens muito conhecimento de desenvolvimento em Linux -- a chance de algo dar errado (talvez até *muito* errado) não é desprezivel
<Rast4> sim, ta de boa... mais isso que estou fazendo serve pra que ?
<FernandoBasso> hggdh: Eu tenho o pacote virtualbox-ose-dkms instalado. Mas sempre dá esse maldito problema.
<solteirosimsozin> olá galera... desculpa interromper
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou no trabalho, não posso ficar perdendo tempo com esse tipo de coisa... E o pior que que o arch no meu notebook não dá esse problema.
<solteirosimsozin> mais alguem aí sabe uma distribuição linux boa para computadores antigos
<vitorlobo> solteirosimsozin,  arch linux
<solteirosimsozin> ??
<vitorlobo> solteirosimsozin,  arch linux , slitaz, slackware, debian
<solteirosimsozin> arch linux naum né
<vitorlobo> solteirosimsozin,  tem uma cacetada
<solteirosimsozin> fala só 1
<vitorlobo> solteirosimsozin,  sim, arch linux sim
<vitorlobo> o.O
<solteirosimsozin> hm....
<solteirosimsozin> bem... irei ver
<solteirosimsozin> se o ubuntu u linux mint naum funfa no pc do meu amig
<vitorlobo> solteirosimsozin,  www.distrowatch.com
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: algo está a ocorrer, tua única opção é ler os logs do update, e descobrir onde está o erro
<solteirosimsozin> poderei baixar esse
<solteirosimsozin> vlw aí flw até mais
<hggdh> Rast4: build-essential é um meta-pacote que instala o *mínimo* necessário para a compilação.
<Rast4> beleza, qdo termina de instalar te aviso.
<hggdh> Rast4: provavelmente irás precisar de outros pacotes... quais, não tenho idéia
<dynamick> existem canais aqui em pt-br pra galera que programa?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ^? Fora de minha área :-)
<vitorlobo> dynamick, programa em que?
<dynamick> vitorlobo esse é o ponto. Eu nao sei. Do nada, acho que com o momento pujante que vive esse setor e o fato de eu já gostar do meio, adquiri vontade de aprender a programar... Mas eu nao sei por onde começar.
<vitorlobo> dynamick,  comece do começo
<vitorlobo> n tem outra via q n seja pelo começo
<vitorlobo> rs
<dynamick> parece bom, mas...
<dynamick> onde é o começo?
<dynamick> that's the point.
<vitorlobo> dynamick, o que vc deseja desenvolver? web ou softwares ou ambos?
<dynamick> ambos
<vitorlobo> dynamick, entao te recomendo estudar python
<dynamick> Mas diretamente?
<vitorlobo> dynamick, sim
<dynamick> ou preciso de alguma base antes?
<vitorlobo> dynamick, baixe ou compre o livro Learning python ou "aprendendo python"
<vitorlobo> dynamick, a base é dada no inicio
<dynamick> hm...
<vitorlobo> dynamick, por isso se chama inicio
<dynamick> um dos fatores que me motivaram a isso
<dynamick> é que
<dynamick> uma moça que estou me relacionando
<dynamick> ela programa em Python e Java
<dynamick> na gcom
<dynamick> mulheres...
<dynamick> rs
<vitorlobo> dynamick, entao une o util ao agradavel rs
<vitorlobo> estuda python
<vitorlobo> e sejam felizes
<vitorlobo> pombinhos
<dynamick> vou procurar aqui
<dynamick> valeu
<Rast4> hggdh termino aqui brother
<dynamick> vitorlobo voce programa?
<hggdh> Rast4: agora execute o make
<vitorlobo> dynamick, sim
<Rast4> colokei make la apareceu nenhum alvo indicado nem um make encontrado
<dynamick> vitorlobo o que?
<hggdh> Rast4: o make deve ser executado dentro da pasta do código fonte
<vitorlobo> dynamick, programo web e softare
<vitorlobo> dynamick, software
<hggdh> Rast4: terceiro passo
<Rast4> vishi, mano vo intender nada do que vc ta falando tem que ter detalhes hahaha..
<Rast4> ;\
<vitorlobo> Rast4, mano, estude o bêabá...se n, n adianta bater em ponta de faca
<hggdh> Rast4: o terceiro passo na URL que me deste (http://www.forunsbb.com/como-criar-um-psybnc-t712.html)
<vitorlobo> Rast4, código-fonte = source,  é o código aberto do programa...
<vitorlobo> Rast4, source-code....aquilo q vc está tentando compilar = código fonte
<Rast4> hggdh to dentro da pasta, agora ocmo eu executo o make dentro dessa pasta
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ele sequer sabe oq é um código fonte....entao..tu ta só piorando a bagunça
<vitorlobo> rs
<Rast4> vitorlobo, custa nada tentar nee
<hggdh> Rast4: digite make
 * hggdh profetiza um desastre a ser criado...
<Rast4> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rast4> vo desisti brother, eu to na pasta mais onde eu digito make? dentor dessa pasta tem alguns arquivos somente
<Rast4> kkkk
<xGrind> Rast4, se não sabe oq é código fonte, como quer compilar? o.O
<hggdh> Rast4: numa consola, posicionado nesta pasta.
<xGrind>  /.configure       /       make        /  sudo make install
<vitorlobo> Rast4, compilar sem saber oq é código fonte é tipo.... pular em piscina funda sem saber nadar
<vitorlobo> n vai sobreviver
<xGrind> Rast4, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Duvidas-em-Geral/aprendendo-sobre-configure-make-make-install
<Rast4> eu achei  que fosse simples, comecei com linux faiz nem 1 semana, entrei msm pra procurar coisas na deep web , ai resolvi tentar aprender algo
<xGrind> vitorlobo, mais um chucrute? kk
<Rast4> hggdh nao tem nenhuma consola na pasta parece
<hggdh> Rast4: eu sugiro, pesadamente, começar do início
<vitorlobo> Rast4, vc começou no linux a uma semana....e quer começar a compilar sem sequer saber oq é codigo-fonte?
<vitorlobo> Rast4, vc ta aprendendo a constituir uma roda...e ja quer andar de carro?
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuahuaa
<Rast4> lek, igual eu ja disse, eu olhei esse tutorial parecia simples...
<Rast4> se soubesse nem tentaria...
<vitorlobo> Rast4, aaaa............lek lek lek lek lek lek.............
<vitorlobo> ai da nisso
<vitorlobo> :P
<Rast4> rs
<vitorlobo> Rast4,  mas oq vc ta tentando instalar?
<Rast4> uma psybnc..
<xGrind> Rast4, console = Terminal
<xGrind> o terminal nao está dentro da pasta.
<hggdh> e o que faz o psyBNC?
<Rast4> olha o tutorial, parece ate simples pra qm n intende nada tipo eu
<Rast4> http://www.forunsbb.com/como-criar-um-psybnc-t712.html
<xGrind> Rast4, sabe oq é psyBNC?
<Rast4> sim ue, deixaria meu nick logado no irc por 24 hrs sem estar nele
<Rast4> so tendo minha maquina ligada
<xGrind> Rast4, passa a senha do seu nick, q deixo 24H On aki ;x
<xGrind> :D
<Rast4> kkkkk
<hggdh> xGrind: nem brincando
<Rast4> como?
<xGrind> hggdh, :D
<vitorlobo> tem esse psybnc no arch
<vitorlobo> no aur
<vitorlobo> aur é ninja
<vitorlobo> rs
<wellington_> quando vou instalar ou iniciar o ubuntu num certo pc, a tela do monitor fica preta, apenas com o valor do hertz, como se estivesse em descanso de tela.sabem qual o problema ?
<vitorlobo> wellington_, pode ser mtas coisas....mas eu chuto placa de video q n deve suportar o unity
<vitorlobo> ou n está instalada
<owaran> olá voltei novamente
<CyL> Com o valor do Hertz... Se Heinrich Hertz ainda fosse vivo essa frase teria um novo sentido...
<CyL> wellington_: Hertz é unidade de medida de feqüência, à título de informação.
<Rast4> valeu pela ajuda ai pessoal
<Rast4> ate mais!
<CyL> Eu até tenho vontade de iniciar um serviço de shells gratuitos, especialmente direcionado para brasileiros, mas tenho um pouco de medo do resultado
<owaran> Olá pessoa, quando eu instalo Ubuntu for Desktop me deparo com o seguinte erro http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/833/dsc03846p.jpg
<CyL> Que legal, o Ubuntu pedindo pra gente iniciar no windows!
<CyL> owaran: Vc fez o que ele pediu?
<owaran> eu baixei o wubi.exe
<owaran> instalei
<owaran> ai pediu para reiniciar
<owaran> ai ele iniciou o ubuntu falando que estava instalando
<CyL> owaran: Vc segiu as instruções que estão nesta tela?
<CyL> *seguiu
<owaran> e foi direto para essa janela de erro, após eu reiniciar novamente ele mostrou 2 opções para iniciar o Windows ou o Ubuntu
<CyL> owaran: Vc tem dificuldade com o inglês?
<hggdh> owaran: não podes hibernar no Windows
<hggdh> se vais carregar o Ubuntu
<hggdh> owaran: tens que power off
<owaran> Sim tenho uma dificuldade em deparar com o erro que foi dito
<CyL> owaran: Ok, o que o erro solicita é que você reinicie o computador no windows, e execute alguns comandos para tentar reparar a instalação
<owaran> certo, mas eu executo esse comando na tela do ubuntu?!
<CyL> owaran: Não num prompt de comando do windows
<CyL> owaran: Deixe o windows carregar completamente, e então execute 'chkdsk /f', após isso reinicie o windows usando a opção apropriada do menu iniciar e continue a instalação
 * CyL relê suas frases e acredita que está desaprendendo a falar
<owaran> CyL: irei fazer isso agora, vou instalar o ubuntu novamente, iniciarei o windows executarei o comando, caso ocorra tudo como planejado voltarei aqui para falar se houve tudo bem, obrigado! voltarei em breve.
<wellington_> vitorlobo,  acho q nao é por causa do unity.ja tinha o ubuntu ,acho que 10.04, sem unity instalado.tentei instalar o mint tambem
<CyL> owaran: Não precisa reinstalar, basta continuar a instalção que foi interrompida
<hggdh> owaran: e, para sair do Windows, de power-off. *NÃO* hiberne o Windows
<owaran> tudo bem, irei continuar volterei em breve.
<CyL> hggdh: O que alguns anos de experiência não fazem, eu não imaginaria que isso fosse uma causa comum de erros...
<hggdh> "The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows"...
<CyL> hggdh: Não percebi isso :X
<CyL> hggdh: Ah, bem em cima, o ângulo do meu monitor prejudicou minha visão, e não é uma desculpa esfarrapada :)
<hggdh> LOL
 * andretyn achando o canal bemmm cheio, 68 pessoas por aqui!!!
<andretyn> Olá
<wellington_> CyL,  eu sei.o que quiz dizer é que fica o valor , subindo e descendo, de um lado p o outro, como se fosse um descanso de tela
<CyL> wellington_: Ok
<marcospauloms> boa tarde
<vitorlobo> caraca
<vitorlobo> o moonlight funfou no meu ff recente
<vitorlobo> o.O
<marcospauloms> o evento será amanhã às 9h de brasília certo?
<xGrind> marcospauloms, certo
<marcospauloms> valeu
<marcospauloms> nao to tendo sorte com o ubuntu no meu vostro 3550, ele nao roda 'liso, ta tendo picos de instabilidade, momentos em que parece dar um 'lag'
<marcospauloms> se algm souber de alguma coisa, por favor me avise
<marcospauloms> tive q voltar pro 7 home pro
<marcospauloms> fiz todos os updates, busquei drivers mais recente, tudo oq me recomendaram
<marcospauloms> a questao da kernel eu nao sei bem como funciona, mas tentei buscar também e nao achei uma solucao
<CyL> marcospauloms: Qual questão do kernel?
<jckmsantos> Como posso executar um serviço sempre que um usuário se conectar ao computador?! Preciso chamar o ocsinventory-agent para que ele atualize o inventário no servidor Ocs sempre que o usuário logar na estação. O login é autenticado via Ldap.?!
<marcospauloms> CyL: eu havia no hangout do pessoal da Ubuntu-scr que o ubuntu estava ocasionando overheating no meu dell. o Tiago me disse q eu poderia encontrar uma solução trocando ou atualizand (nao me lembro o termo) a KERNEL. pesquisei um pouco mais e descobri um aplicativo chamado JUPITER que resolveu meu problema. só que o Ubuntu não roda 'liso' nesse dell (vostro 3550)
<marcospauloms> CyL: ele roda  pesado, demora para abrir navegador etc
<CyL> Quando você executa uma operação de computação intensiva a resposta do seu computador parece melhorar?
<marcospauloms> eu havia perguntado*
<marcospauloms> oq seria essa operacao de computacao intensiva?
<CyL> marcospauloms: calcular pi com mil casas decimais, por exemplo
<marcospauloms> olha, nao tenho tanto conhecimento assim kkk, oq eu posso te garantir é que fazendo um comparativo de tempo de inicialização do OS e dos programas instalados nele entre o Ubuntu 12.10 que é oq eu gravei, e o Win7 Home Pro que é o que estou usando nesse exato momento, esse último sem dúvidas executa muito mais rápido.
<marcospauloms> em outros notebooks, o ubuntu roda mais rapido que no meu
<marcospauloms> tenho a versão 32bit dele
<marcospauloms> nao sei se devo instalar a 64 por eu ter 8gb de ram
<marcospauloms> mas li num forum q na instalacao o ubuntu atualizao algo que reconhece os 8gb sem problema
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<marcospauloms> boa tarde
<Pirata_da_Rede> marcospauloms: :)
<marcospauloms> CyL: estava duvidando q fosse alguma incompatibilidade com meu notebook, só que descobri recentemente no site da Dell e da Canonical que aquela fabricante fornece o mesmo notebook que o meu, em outros, países, com o Ubuntu já de fábrica
<marcospauloms> vou testar a versao de 64 bits pra ver se muda alguma coisa
<CyL> marcospauloms: Se tem 8GB sempre compensa instalar o 64 bits. O problema pode ter origem na forma como o seu escalonador está enfileirando e priorizando os processos, mas sem mais informações fica difícil saber.
<marcospauloms> inclusive essa da Dell de fornecer os nb com Ubuntu ja de fabrica foi dita nesse mesmo hangout que falei logo acima
<marcospauloms> pois é
<marcospauloms> comecei a 'mexer' com ubuntu esse mês
<marcospauloms> ou melhor, em janeiro
<CyL> marcospauloms: Um bom teste é tentar encontrar um programa que faça algum cálculo intensivo que rode em windows e linux, e ver se o tempo de resposta é muito diferente (deixe o computador parado enquanto realiza o teste). Se o tempo for parecido, pode ser o escalonador.
<marcospauloms> escalonador é uma espécie de 'partição'?
<marcospauloms> ou leitura
<marcospauloms> vou dar uma estudada aqui
<CyL> não.
<CyL> escalonador é o componente do sistema operacional responsável pela mudança de contexto e controle da execução dos processos
<CyL> O Linux permite a reconfiguração do escalonador
<marcospauloms> a sim
<marcospauloms> obrigado
<marcospauloms> vou baixar o 64bits aqui e torar o pau na maquina
<odra> Agora tá certo.
<odra> Bom dia!
<odra> Ah errei denovo...
<Cleber> boa tarde, estou usando o Ubuntu 12.10 e estou com problema no flash player ao acessar videos no Youtube
<Cleber> aparece como se fossem pontos coloridos, como "chuva" de papel picado
<Cleber> alguem sabe a solução?
<skillo> algum usa nmap ai ???
<Fulano> skillo: sim , eu
<skillo> Fulano: bate na porta do me firewall aqui...
<Fulano> skillo: 200.232.137.232 ?
<skillo> yeah
<skillo> skillo: ai vc me da as cordenadas, to configurando aqui...
<Fulano> Starting Nmap 6.25 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-03-01 18:28 BRT
<Fulano> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<Fulano> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.09 seconds
<Fulano> coloquei o parâmetro -Pn
<skillo> Fulano: coloca esse ...-T4 -A -v
<Fulano> skillo: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2187541
<Fulano> o acima foi com o parâmetro -Pn
<Fulano> skillo: vou fazer com os parâmetros que vc me pediu
<Fulano> skillo: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2187550
<skillo> Fulano: cara, mas ta faltando alguma coisa ainda na conf, pq quando entro em site pra testar, ele ainda identifica SO, browser e versao
<Fulano> acima foi com os parâmetros que vc me pediu
<skillo> Fulano: OS
<Fulano> mas não é mais fácil vc simplesmente editar o browser agent ?
<Fulano> no firefox é facílimo trocar o browser agent
<skillo> Fulano: ele identificou OS tbm ?
<Fulano> não
<Fulano> mas por esse cara aqui:
<Fulano> 445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds
<Fulano> vejo que vc está usando windows
<Fulano> ou samba
<Fulano> ah, falei merda
<skillo> Fulano:  kkkkkkkkk
<Fulano> seu firewall está bloqueando essa porta, na verdade
<skillo> lol
<Fulano> não li direito o log do nmap , rs
<Fulano> pelo nmap só dá pra saber que vc é de são paulo, e mais nada rs
<skillo> Fulano: sim, mas isso é pq eu deixei
<skillo> Fulano: configurando aqui
<skillo> Fulano: fica, pra gentes testar...
<Fulano> certo... só vou correr daqui a pouco na praça]
<n4ow> Boa noite :)
<skillo> Fulano: ta ai ?
<skillo> algurm usa nmap ai  ???
<bergginu> já usei um pouco
<skillo> bate na porta do meu firewall aqui, to configurando...
<Fulano> opa
<Fulano> beleza?
<skillo> Fulano: fugiu cara ??? kk
<skillo> Fulano: banda bala agora....
<Fulano> eu ia correr na pracinha, mas caiu um temporal
<Fulano> skillo: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2187654
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fulano> bergginu: conseguiu usar o nmap nele?
<bergginu> pera
<bergginu> esse de cima é o teu ip?
<Fulano> de cima aonde?
<bergginu> lá no past bin
<bergginu> que ele mandou
<Fulano> o pastebin acima eu mandei com o resultado do nmap que eu dei no IP do skillo
<bergginu> blz
<Fulano> o IP na verdade é do skillo . Eu usei o nmap para tentar passar o firewall dele
<bergginu> tô rodando um aqui no ip que tá sa saída que vc psotou no pastbin
<Fulano> bergginu: sim, roda neste ip . É o do skillo.
<bergginu> ele tá fazendo um teste pra ver o que tá exposto?
<Fulano> sim
<skillo> yeah
<Fulano> ele fechou tudo lá
<Fulano> não deve ter nem graça navegar na internet com tudo fechado
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<bergginu> tá tudo filtrado aqui
<skillo> Fulano: quais parametros vc deu no nmap ?
<Fulano> usou o nmap 6.25?
<Fulano> skillo: está no paste. O parâmetro foi -Pn
<bergginu> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2187688
<bergginu> rodei na interface gráfca
<bergginu> o tempo passa e eu fico gordo e preguiçoso
<Fulano> bergginu:  puxa, o meu nmap não mostra isso tudo
<bergginu> iche
<bergginu> nada
<bergginu> olha lá
<bergginu> usei o 5
<bergginu> mostra, pô
<bergginu> teu é mais novo
<bergginu> olah os parâmetro: nmap -T4 -A -v -PE -PS22,25,80 -PA21,23,80,3389 200.232.137.232
<bergginu> *parâmetros
<Fulano> o seu deu 72 linhas de resuldado
<Fulano> eu não entendo nada desses parâmetros, rs . Uso sempre -Pn , mas nem sei o que significa direito ehehe
<bergginu> rapaz o segredo te todo programa *nix tá nos parâmetros
<bergginu> por isso que eu uso a interface gráfica: eu não lembro nenhum dos parâmetros do nmap
<skillo> vlw pessoal
<bergginu> :D (Y)
<bergginu> eita usuário de facebook :P
<bergginu> não saiu o joinha :D
<Fulano> haha
<bergginu> eita, galera
<bergginu> amanhã o encontro começa as 9 da manhã
<Fulano> hahaha
<Fulano> digitem na busca do youtube : do the harlem shake
<n4ow> ;P
<n4ow> Amanhã as 9 é nois aqui ! hahaha
<tiagoscd> :)
<n4ow> :)
<n4ow> Será que dá gente?
<Danniel-Lara> Fulano:  é meio inutil
<Fulano> harlem shake é inútil
<Fulano> mas é maneiro saber que até o próprio youtube entrou na onda
<tiagoscd> eu não recomendo que digitem isso no terminal
<tiagoscd> ‎: (){ :|:& };:
<bergginu> Lá vem o tiagoscd com um sheelbomb
<bergginu> *shellbomb
<tiagoscd> que nada, só recomendando que não digitem
<tiagoscd> hehe
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<bergginu> matando gato de curiosidade
<bergginu> quem vai tá por aqui amanhã, levanta a mão O/
<Danniel-Lara> \m/
<bergginu> wow
<tiagoscd> lol
<bergginu> tiagoscd: quem trabalha com o QML da turma de SC?
<odra> o/
<Tarcisiosp> Fala Galera boa noitw
<Tarcisiosp> noite*
<tiagoscd> bergginu: não sei o restante do pessoal, eu tenho tido algum contato devido a um projeto que estou me envolvendo
<Tarcisiosp> Preciso de uma ajuda, entendo bem pouco sobre Linux e estou com dúvidas na instalação, será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<tiagoscd> Tarcisiosp: boa noite
<tiagoscd> qual sua dúvida:
<tiagoscd> ?
<Tarcisiosp> tiagoscd: Então eu tenho um netbook com 2GB de RAM, 320 HD, Processador Intel Atom... minha primeira dúvida é qual distribuição instalar... quero a que deixe o pc mais rapido possivel
<tiagoscd> Tarcisiosp: você poderia instalar o Xubuntu por exemplo, que é uma interface bem leve
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp e tiagoscd, nos meus testes o Lubuntu foi mais leve
<Tarcisiosp> entendi thiago... tem o link pra download?
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: mas não sei como está hoje, mas antigamente nem um acesso samba via gerenciador de arquivos dava pra fazer nativamente
<tiagoscd> tinha que fazer umas gambiarras pra funcionar
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, qt a isso ele deve bastante, acessa via samba, mas deve bastante coisa
<tiagoscd> Tarcisiosp: um segundo, localizar o link aqui
<tiagoscd> Tarcisiosp: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: sim, algumas funções básicas deixam a desejar na minha opinião
<tiagoscd> mas dependendo do que for usar pode ser excelente
<Tarcisiosp> o que por exemplo deixa a desejar?
<tiagoscd> na minha opinião as opções na interface gráfica
<tiagoscd> faltam opções para fazer as coisas
<tiagoscd> ou seja, se não tens muito conhecimento de bash o mais adequado seria usar algo mais gráfico
<Tarcisiosp> é foi oq eu pensei entao vou baixar ess ultima do ubuntu
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvjbE6VUlI8 e http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mf-HF80u04
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, xubuntu e lubuntu na minha visão
<tiagoscd> rbelem: sumido
<Tarcisiosp> Mas ubuntero sera que nao vou apanhar pra usar?
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, isso só você vai poder dizer, eu prefiro ficar com o Ubuntu mesmo
<Tarcisiosp> é já coloquei o ubuntu pra baixar
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: +1 :)
<Tarcisiosp> agora minha outra dúvida é a seguinte... esse meu pc está com w7 com uma partição do sistema e outro que deixei de bkp...  na hora da instalacao do so, como organizarei as particoes e como manter essa particao do bkp pra que eu tenha acesso dentro do sistema...
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, essa é uma pergunta difícil de responder
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, vai ter que redimensionar uma das partições para liberar espaço para instalar o Ubuntu
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, você precisa fazer backup do seu backup por garantia, nunca perdi nenhum arquivo no redimensionamento, mas o risco sempre existe, mesmo que muito pequeno
<Tarcisiosp> Entao mas a ideia é apenas manter a particao do bkp a do w7 vou matr
<Tarcisiosp> matar
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, então é mais tranquilo
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, quando estiver no particionamento você pode informar um ponto de montagem para uma partição que já existe, tipo /backup
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, só cuida para não marcar para formatar e informe o tipo de sistema de arquivos correto
<ubuntero> aí você terá acesso a esta partição no /backup por exemplo
<bergginu> voltei, galera
<bergginu> mais um mano na turma?
<bergginu> Tarcisiosp: bem vindo!
<Tarcisiosp> Obrigado espero mais pra frente poder ajudar tbm alem de ser ajudado
<Tarcisiosp> mas assim consigo mudar o sistema de arquivos sem formatar a particao?
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, não, se quiser mudar tem que formatar, mas na hora de informar o ponto de montagem você tem que informar qual é o sistema de arquivos, se informar errado pode não acessar os arquivos ou corromper
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-02
<Tarcisiosp> quand fala sist de arq é ntfs é isso né?
<bergginu> isso
<ubuntero> Tarcisiosp, se for o padrão do windows 7  sim
<bergginu> taca reinserfs e não esquente a cabeça
<CyL> bergginu: reiserfs está fadada ao insucesso, eu evitaria
<bergginu> motivos? só pq o criador matou a mulher e foi preso?
<CyL> bergginu: Isso somado ao fato de que ele era o único que dava manutenção no código, e que outros desenvolvedores que tetaram dar continuidade dizerem que o mesmo é praticamente indecifrável
<CyL> *tentaram
<skillo> Fulano: ta ai ?
<skillo> bergginu: cara tenta ai de novo...
<bono_> pessoal qual a diferenca entre as duas versoes de ubuntu  existentes no site http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<CyL> bono_: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=pt&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fdownload%2Fdesktop&act=url
<skillo> bergginu: ta ai ???
<bono_> mas uma fala de 18 meses e a outra de 5 anos?
<CyL> De suporte, sim
<bono_> depois desse tempo tenho q instalar outro?
<RodrigoPvai> Bao noite pessoal eu estou converssando pelo Nokia c3
<CyL> ou fazer upgrade
<CyL> Pode ser num tempor menor se vc quiser
<bono_> entendi, Obrigado CyL
<RodrigoPvai> Boa noite
<CyL> bono_: Disponha.
<RodrigoPvai> A todos
<andrade> boa noite.
<CyL> bono_: Eu aconselho a instalar a LTS
<RodrigoPvai> Amnha vai evento aki  no IRC?
<kernel> hggdh, sabe mexer com phpmyadmin?
<CyL> bono_: E se manter atualizado a cada LTS que for lançada
<bono_> ok, CyL, vou fazer o download da LTS
<RodrigoPvai> Lts do Ubuntu é cada vez melhor
<hggdh> kernel: soube, mas faz tempo. Não mais...
<andrade> estou tentando instalar ubuntu 12.10, mas o PC nao inicia.
<CyL> Vai ter evento no IRC?
<RodrigoPvai> Deu boot pelo cd
<RodrigoPvai> Vai
<RodrigoPvai> Vai nesse site
<RodrigoPvai> Http
<CyL> Quando, onde, e sobre o que?
<RodrigoPvai> Sobre linux
<RodrigoPvai> Aki no irc
<andrade> el roda o cd e da as opçoes de instalar ou fazer um teste
<RodrigoPvai>  Vai trasmitir pelo youtube
<CyL> Um evento de IRC transmitido pleo youtube?
<RodrigoPvai> Se vc quiser testar
<RodrigoPvai>  Eh
<CyL> Por que não simplismente fazer um log em tempo real?
<RodrigoPvai> Calma aw
<andrade> o sistema ja está instalado no HD.
<bono_> alguem ja instalou o linux no macbook branco?
<bono_> com dual boot
<CyL> bono_: Desculpe a minha curiosidade, mas por que a cor interessa?
<bono_> pq macbook tem o pro, air e branco
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013
<skillo> alguem ta usando nmap ai ? to configurando firewall
<RodrigoPvai> Ubuntu global jam
<RodrigoPvai> Tou no celular
<CyL> bono_: Ah, branco é o nome do modelo, e não a cor :)
<RodrigoPvai> Mais eu uso o nmap
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013
<CyL> RodrigoPvai: Ok, obrigado.
<RodrigoPvai> Ok
<RodrigoPvai> Confirma
<RodrigoPvai> Sua prsencia
<RodrigoPvai> Ok
<RodrigoPvai> Amnha vou ta aki
<RodrigoPvai> Hehehhehehe
<andrade> reinicio o pc e ele pede o cd de boot
<CyL> Bom, eu nunca participei de um evento assim. Se estiver por aqui eu assisto, e talvez no próximo confirme a presença...
<RodrigoPvai> Vc instalou
<andrade> sim.
<RodrigoPvai> Se instalou o ubuntu vc tira o cd e lida de novo
<odra> Ai ai ai
<RodrigoPvai> Liga*
<odra> Adiantou nada eu instalar steam no ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> ?
<odra> Maioria dos jogos que eu tenho "não estão disponiveis na minha plataforma"
<andrade> ja fiz isso, mas nao inicia o ubuntu.
<RodrigoPvai> Vish
<odra> Pelo menos Bastion e Fairie Solitarie estão disponiveis :3
<andrade> sempre pede boot
<odra> Jamestown n esta disponivel. Vou voltar pro windows :(
<RodrigoPvai> Vish
<andrade> coloco o cd mas so roda o que ta no cd. não o HD.
<odra> Sacanagem, maioria dos jogos de humble bundle n estão disponiveis para linux. Isso nem faz sentido.
<andrade> acho que vou ter que continuar com o windows mesmo.
<RodrigoPvai> Mano
<RodrigoPvai> Tenta
<andrade> se algum dia conseguir...
<odra> RodrigoPvai: Como que eu vou tentar
<RodrigoPvai> Mano a valve esta investindo pesado no linux
<odra> Cara
<odra> Todos os jogos humble bundle rodam no linux
<odra> Soh que a maioria deles que estao na steam n
<odra> Alguem devia avisar eles que eles tao perdendo grana :|
<RodrigoPvai> Eu jogo cs no linux
<odra> Eu queria jogar jamestown no linux
<RodrigoPvai> Tenta
<RodrigoPvai> Vai atrs
<RodrigoPvai> Dos desenvolvedores
<odra> ...
<odra> Desisto
<RodrigoPvai> Converssa com eles
<odra> Melhor baixar do centro de software do ubuntu
<andretyn> odra, o steam está começando agora...
<andretyn> odra, no linux, veja que jah é um começo
<odra> andretyn: Steam linux tah no beta faz anos
<odra> O q eu quero saber
<RodrigoPvai> Kkkk
<odra> Eh pq tah sendo tao dificil
<odra> Baixar um jogo que originalmente roda no linux
<odra> Pela steam
<RodrigoPvai> Versão 1.@
<andretyn> odra, quantos anos?
<odra> Pro linux
<odra> andretyn: Sei lah, desde pra lah de 2010
<odra> Ai eu clico pra baixar fairie solitaire: "MISSING EXECUTABLE"...
<andretyn> odra, para o linux?
<odra> Sim
<odra> Pela steam
<odra> Ah, parece que da pra baixar cave story pelo menos
<andretyn> odra, acho que vc está enganado, o beta saiu para linux somente no final do ano passado!
<odra> Nem o binding of isaac
<odra> Esse jogo eh em flash
<odra> Como que um jogo em flash num roda no linux
<odra> Machinarium tb em flash n roda no linux. Meu deus steam!
<andretyn> odra, depende do q vc acha que é portar todos os jogos para um outro sistema, para fazer M&rD4, é soh começar
<odra> andretyn: N eh nem portar os jogos
<odra> Maioria desses rodam no linux.
<odra> Eu sei pq tem como baixar os pacotes debian do humble bundle e instalar, ou adicionar a sua conta na canonical etc.
<andretyn> odra, o pacote está compilado para rodar no sistema linux, é bem diferente de pegar o jogo feito para windows e rodar no linux
<odra> ...
<odra> Foi isso que eu disse
<odra> Esses jogam foram feitos pra rodar em linux, mac, windows e alguns em android
<odra> Soh que, na steam, eles nem mostram o botao de instalar para linux
<odra> Dos 149 jogos na steam que eu tenho, apenas 25 mostram o botão instalar :(
<odra> E fairie solitarie nem baixa!
<bergginu> andretyn: concordo
<bergginu> fazer besteira ao portar um jogo é fácil
<andretyn> odra, olha, um pacote feito pra rodar no linux é diferente dum pacote feito pra rodar no mac, tem que fazer o disparador diferente para cada um....
<odra> ._____.
<bergginu> não conheço muito a valve, mas pelo que sei, eles não são do tipo que faz besteira num produto
<odra> Amigo, leia o que eu digo por favor.
<odra> A maioria dos meus jogos foram comprados no humble bundle
<bergginu> gente
<odra> Todos os jogos do humble bundle rodam no linux
<odra> Logo, a maioria dos jogos que eu tenho deveriam ter o botao de instalar para linux
<odra> Mas não tem.
<bergginu> calma, odra
<andretyn> odra, foram feito em flash, certo?
<odra> Não cara, alguns foram feitos em C
<odra> Por exemplo, Braid foi feito em C
<odra> Ae eu vou na pagina no Braid na steam, n tem botao de baixar/instalar
<bergginu> gente é bom lembrar que pela tendência do mercado, muitos jogos vam migrar pro linux
<bergginu> *vão
<odra> oqq isso tem haver :|
<bergginu> vc que tava falando em desinstalar aí
<andretyn> odra, em C tem que compilar dentro do sistema linux, primeiro, tem que fazer ele rodar com as libs do sistema
<odra> T____T
<bergginu> com um pouco de paciência
<bergginu> vc vai ter uma penca de jogos
<odra> Esse povo tah ignorando metade do que eu digo...
<odra> EU TENHO UMA PENCA DE JOGOS
<bergginu> ok ok
<bergginu> blz
<bergginu> desculpe por pegar o bonde andando
<bergginu> :d
<bergginu> :D
<odra> Por exemplo, o jogo Vessel, parecido com Waking Mars
<andretyn> odra, e depois eles tem que compilar os seus jogos pra rodarem na nova plataforma, ai vc vai ter os jogos que estavam no seu windows no linux/gnu agora
<odra> Ele está disponivel para Linux como pacote debian. No humble bundle
<odra> Mas não na steam.
<odra> O Waking Mars também esta disponivel como pacote debian, em ambos humble bundle e steam
<odra> Bem como "pacote debian" n. mas disponivel para linux.
<bergginu> tar.gz?
<andretyn> odra, a steam não vai pegar os pacotes debian e colocar no sistema deles, tem que fazer do jeito deles:)
<bergginu> rpm?
<odra> andretyn: Que seja
<bergginu> kkk
<odra> andretyn: Os jogos funcionam no linux como pacotes debian
<odra> andretyn: Então oq a steam esta esperando para botar eles lah para linux?
<andretyn> odra, sim, mas não estão no sistema da steam, eles tem que compilar para funcionar do jeito que eles querem:)
<odra> ...
<andretyn> odra, bem vindo ao mundo dos programas proprietarios:))
<odra> Oq voce diz n tem o menor sentido!
<andretyn> hahahahahahah
<odra> Se os jogos fossem compilados para o sistema windows, todos funcionariam no linux
<odra> De acordo com voce
<bergginu> não
<odra> Se eles fossem compilados para o sistema linux, como também são, deveriam estar na steam linux, oq n estao
<andretyn> odra, nao, tem que compilar para funcionar em cada sistema diferente
<odra> Eles jah estao compilados para funcionar em mac/linux/windows!
<bergginu> proprietário quer dizer que o cara não vai te dar o código fonte
<bergginu> acho que o steam tem suas próprias APIs
<andretyn> odra, vc que não está entendo, o codigo fonte é da steam, ela que vai modificar como quiser...
<skillo> bergginu: cara tenta bater aqui na porta de novo...
<odra> andretyn: http://i.imgur.com/Qk0K7ci.png
<andretyn> odra, ?
<odra> Android, Windows, Mac e Linux.
<odra> A maioria dos jogos que eu tenho funcionam nessas quatro plataformas. Links diretos e torrent tb. Tenho até alguns OST. :|
<andretyn> odra, sim, mas são dah steam?
<odra> Agora, mais uma vez, vou te falar. Se tem como eu baixar eles para linux e instalar no linux para jogar no linux por aquela pagina. Oqq a steam esta esperando para adicionar os jogos linux a steam linux?
<andretyn> odra, sim, a demanda de usuarios=$$$$
<odra> A demanda de usuarios? Do que?
<odra> Os jogos jah foram comprados.
<odra> Usuarios jah existem.
<andretyn> odra, sim, mas no Windows, não no Linux!!!
<odra> nao
<odra> No linux
<odra> Eu tenho um jogo que roda no linux e uma steam que roda no linux. Porque meu jogo que roda no linux nao esta na steam linux?
<andretyn> eles ainda estão testando a plataforma, isso depende de mercado, de vendas, etc
<odra> Eu entenderia se fosse um jogo exclusivamente linux. Mas ele roda no windows e mac tambem.
<andretyn> odra, vc comprou na steam esses jogos aonde, de quem, não foi da steam, certo?
<odra> andretyn: Nada disso explica porque um jogo que jah esta na steam e que jah tem um pacote linux não esta na steam linux?
<odra> andretyn: Humble bundle.
<odra> Estão todos ativados na steam também
<andretyn> sim, mas não da STeam, certo?
<odra> Não, foi do humble bundle. E os jogos estao na steam. Sendo vendidos na steam.
<odra> Sinceramente voce tah respondendo a pergunta da pior maneira possivel.
<Rudineiw> galera... Papo de Buteco está no ar http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=2HyZHZ058mg
<odra> Sim, custa dinheiro para portar um jogo windows para linux. Mas o jogo jah esta portado.
<odra> Sim seria estupido botar um jogo linux que ngm compra na steam linux. Mas ele jah esta comprado.
<odra> Sim se nao houver mercado para steam  linux nao ha porque botar os jogos na steam linux, mas se nao houver jogos na steam linux nao vai haver mercado para steam linux.
<bergginu> papo debuteco
<odra> Falando nisso cansei de falar disso com voce. Vou jogar Osmos
<andretyn> odra, cada mercado é diferente... cada plataforma eh diferente, o sistema está em testes, veja que o steam está no Ubuntu faz somente um mes,
<odra> O cara realmente n entende que isso n tem nada haver.
<andretyn> odra, como assim, me explica então?
<hggdh> odra, andretyn: já basta, vamos voltar ao tópico, por favor
<hggdh> ou distitam isto em outro cancal
<hggdh> canal*
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> ou discutam isto em outro canal
<andretyn> :)
<odra> andretyn: A steam e os jogos da steam são duas coisas completamente diferentes. É a mesma coisa que o ubuntu, seu repo, e os aplicativos contidos nele
<hggdh> odra: basta
<odra> hggdh: Eu sei, só queria falar mais aquilo.
<hggdh> odra: meu problema é que quando basta, basta. Não é "só mais um pouquinho".
<andretyn> hggdh, como se chama o canal off-topic do ubuntu?
<hggdh> andretyn: em Portugues, eu não sei -- ##ubuntu-offtopic?
<hggdh> bah. Entrei com /quit em vez de /part :-(
<iskdinha> alguem sabe minerar bitcoin com CUDA no ubuntu ?
<SonOfGod> boa noite
<SonOfGod> estou com problema na virtual box
<SonOfGod> alguem me pode ajudar ?
<SonOfGod> esta me a dar um erro
<hggdh> andretyn: mas tem o canal do vitorlobo -- #cg-br
<hggdh> SonOfGod: qual o erro?
<SonOfGod> Falha ao abrir uma sessão para a máquina virtual Backtrack 5 R3.
<SonOfGod> The virtual machine 'Backtrack 5 R3' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<SonOfGod> Código do Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<SonOfGod> Componente: Machine
<SonOfGod> Interface: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<SonOfGod> hggdh  esse aí nao deixa instalar
<hggdh> SonOfGod: veja se isto aplica-se a ti: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=41695
<SonOfGod> hggdh  obrigado vou tentar
<SonOfGod> hggdh  como instalos isto ? Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<hggdh> SonOfGod: contexto, por favor :-)
<SonOfGod> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<SonOfGod> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<SonOfGod> :|
<hggdh> SonOfGod: já estariam carregados outros emuladores? Como qemu-kvm?
<SonOfGod> nao sei amigo
<SonOfGod> quando tento instalar da esse erro
<hggdh> SonOfGod: es membro do grupo vboxusers?
<SonOfGod> ainda nao
<SonOfGod> nao conheço eu estou a começar nisto
<SonOfGod> :)
<hggdh> faça isto primeiro (um logout/login será necessario depois)
<SonOfGod> ha muita coisas mesmo que desconheço
<kernel> SonOfGod, gpasswd -a usuario vboxusers
<kernel> sudo na frente
<hggdh> não há problema, também há muita coisa que eu desconheço...
<hggdh> sudo adduser <teu userId> vboxusers
<SonOfGod> hggdh  obrigado
<SonOfGod> :)
<SonOfGod> deixa la ver se me safo
<SonOfGod> :)
<skillo> ...
<vicentes> alô
<vicentes> boa noite
<tarcisiosp> bom dia
<tarcisiosp> alguem por ai?
<optimusprimem> bom dia
<optimusprimem> bye
<Luciano> Bom dia. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<CyL> Luciano: Só vamos saber se podemos te ajudar se soubermos quals é a sua dúvida.
<Luciano> Quero começar a usar o Ubuntu, mas não tenho experiência nenhuma com o Linux e estou meio perdido. Andei lendo que a versão 12.10 ainda não está muito estável, além de pesada. Então acho que a melhor pra baixar seria a 12.04 LTS, certo? Mas não encontro ela em português pra baixar.
<ubuntero> Luciano, a 12.10 está estável, mas se quiser ficar na 12.04 que é LTS vai firme, só entra no site do ubuntu e baixa, o idioma é escolhido na instalação
<CyL> Luciano: POde baixar a que está no site. Durante a instalação você escolhe o idioma, e se necessário o próprio instalador baixa o qye for necessário
<Luciano> É que no site do Ubuntu Brasil parece que está com algum problema, porque não acontece nada quando mando baixar. a 12.04 é mais leve?
<Luciano> O que seria qye?
<CyL> Luciano: Seria um erro de digitação. Substitua pela palavra 'que'
<Luciano> Dá pra instalar Delphi 5 nele ou não roda bem?
<CyL> Delphi?
<Luciano> Sim, linguagem de programação.
<ubuntero> Luciano, com wine roda, mas pode ter alguns problemas
<Luciano> Eu li muitas críticas sobre a versão 12.10. Ainda assim recomendam a mesma então?
<garliene> Bom dia :D
<ubuntero> Luciano, se procurar vai encontrar muitas críticas a qualquer versão do Ubuntu, sempre que lançam o povo diz que é a pior versão lançada
<ubuntero> Luciano, depois de uns 2 ou 3 meses a próxima versão é a pior
<Luciano> Entendo. E qual vocês me sugerem, a de 32 bits ou 64 bits? No site do Ubuntu Brasil recomenda a de 32 bits, mas não sei o motivo.
<Luciano> Minha máquina é um core i3, com 4 gb de ram, hd de 500 e placa de video geforce GT525M de 1 GB
<CyL> Luciano: Como deseja rodar o Delphi sobre o wine, é preciso fazer o teste. Eu sempre recomendo 64 bits, mas no seu caso pode haver diferença de compatibilidade
<Luciano> Cyl, mas usando o modo de compatibilidade não funciona da mesma forma como se eu estivesse usando a de 32 bits?
<CyL> Luciano: Eu sei o que o Delphi é, só que Delphi é m ótimo exemplo de aplicativo dsenvolvido para Windows. Se você programa para outras pessoas, o melhor é manter uma instalação do windows. Se programa para você mesmo, usar Delphi no Linux só vai te trazer frustração
<CyL> Luciano: Não existe 'modo de compatibilidade'. Isso é um termo de marketing ds Microsoft (rigorosamente, o unico modo de compatibilidade que eviste é om 8086 virtual, que serve para aplicacoes de DOS)
<Magno> bom dia
<abb-bruno> Bom dia!
<geci> Bom dia a todos
<Luciano> Cyl, eu não trabalho com programação não. Sou formado em Computação, mas há mto não trabalho com isso, seria mais para questão de estudos, pois meu Win 7 original é o Home Premium, que não me permite rodar o XP mode. Por isso pensei no Ubuntu e também pq no meu atual trabalho,vou mudar de setor e irei para o setor de informática onde se usa apenas linux, ai estaria aproveitando para me familiarizar com o sistema
<CyL> Luciano: Bom, já ouviu falar em virtualização?
<Luciano> Sim
<CyL> Luciano: Porque não experimenta? Parece que atende melhor o seu caso
<Luciano> Mas antes queria definir qual será a versão que vou baixar.
<Luciano> Existe alguma versão melhor para notebook ou é a mesma de desktop?
<ubuntero> Luciano, se seu computador suporta 64 bits, manda ver
<ubuntero> Luciano, mesma versão
<Luciano> Ubuntero 12.10 64 bits está estável?
<ubuntero> Luciano, sim, a diferença dela para a 12.04 é o tempo de suporte a atualizações, na lts são 5 anos e na 12.10 são 18 meses se não me engano
<ubuntero> Luciano, e lógico, os programas na 12.10 estão mais atualizados, e o Unity está mais rápido do que na 12.04
<Luciano> Deve sair uma LTS mês que vem já ne
<ubuntero> Luciano, não, só em 2014
<ubuntero> Luciano, a próxima LTS é a 14.04
<Luciano> E a 13.04? Não é de 6 em 6 meses?
<Rudineiw> bom dia
<ubuntero> Luciano, sim, a próxima versão a ser lançada vai ser a 13.04, mas ela não será LTS
<odra> Alguém conhece um forum de desenvolvimento?
<Luciano> Achei que final "0.4" era LTS e final "x.10" a outra
<Luciano> Vou baixar a 12.10 então. Existe alguma versão para intel e outra pra AMD?
<odra> Luciano: .0.4 e .04 são duas coisas diferentes :p
<ubuntero> Luciano, não, é a mesma versão, para 64 bits chama-se amd64 por que foi a primeira a lançar um processador 64 mesmo
<Luciano> Ah sim, achei que estava baixando errado, quando vi o nome
<ubuntero> Luciano, é uma dúvida comum, mas vai de boa que está baixando certo
<paulofernando> galera bom dia hoje o Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil ?
<CyL> ubuntero: Na verdade não é bem por isso, mas isso é apenas um preciosismo de minha parte.
<giomanetta> quero montar um servidor em linux qual a versão do ubuntu que aconselham?
<odra> paulofernando: Que.
<Luciano> Porque no site Ubuntu Brasil não dá pra baixar?
<marcosalvesps-gm> Como assisto a palestra? já começou?
<ubuntero> giomanetta, sempre recomendo versões LTS para servidor
<ubuntero> marcosalvesps-gm, ainda não, aguarda mais um pouco que já vai começar
<odra> oq... oqq é isso. "Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil"? Esse nome nem faz sentido :S
<samuelcecilio> giomanetta: 12.04
<giomanetta> lts, ok mas debian, ubuntu centos?
<paulofernando> estou procurando a palestra e nada ainda
<CyL> odra: Uma mega geléia que estão fazendo com usuário desobedientes
<odra> Vigi.
<tiagoscd> só estou atualizando a página do ubuntu-br
<bergginu> acho que o pessoal tá tomando uma
<tiagoscd> um segundo
<Magno> como assisto a palestra?
<samuelcecilio> giomanetta: ubuntu server 12.04 é uma ótima opção.. CentOS e Debian também são
<bergginu> mentira
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Murilo> Quero CAFEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
<Rudineiw> odra, o Ubuntu Global Jam acontece hoje, mais informações em http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/02/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013/
<odra> CyL: Ainda bem que mesmo que eu esteja off-topic 99% das vezes eu ainda não passei dos aviso do hgg.
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: te convido logo mais
<paulofernando> a informação é  O evento será on-line e transmitido via YouTube, acessível através da página http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam, e os espectadores poderão se comunicar com os palestrantes através do canal #ubuntu-br na rede Freenode do IRC.
<paulofernando> e atá agora nada
<ubuntero> paulofernando, só mais um pouco que já começa
<paulofernando> blz
<giomanetta> as versoes ltd para servidor eu encontro free em qual site do linux?  e qual seria uma boa opção?
<tiagoscd> o link já está atualizado
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<tiagoscd> dentro de 3 minutos iremos começar
<Luciano> Escolhemos a linguagem no momento da instalação ou no momento do download?
<magno> e ae pessoal nada ainda?
<geci> bom dia pessoal qual como acompanho pelo youtube qual o endereço por favor
<CyL> Luciano: Isso já claramente explicado antes, se está em dúvida releia o log
<paulofernando> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> começou?
<Rudineiw> Luciano: escolhe o idioma no momento da instalação
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> ta legal
<paulofernando> galera começou
<Luciano> Desculpe Cyl, passou despercebido aqui
<geci> Tiago o som está com uns chiados
<RodrigoPvai> sou seu fã
<RodrigoPvai> Tiago
<fernando-lyra> Acho que esse é o vieo do hangout de ontem a noite
<Sergiod> ja começou? perdi oq?
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> Tiago, sacanagemdo pessoal semme chamar de GNU, meu sebrenome é GINU (estilo JINÚ)
<RodrigoPvai> Evento no IRC do Brasil Jan http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<erickson> ei galera vamos ajudar divulgando nas redes social
<paulofernando> é isso aê
<abb-bruno> Está começando!
<paulofernando> o Tiago Hillebrandt já está on
<RodrigoPvai> Sou seu fã
<RodrigoPvai> Tiago
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> Tou falando pelo Xchat no Ubuntu 13.04
<bergginu> acho que o chatdeveriatá ao lado do vídeo
<Dsilvaoliveira> verdade
<RodrigoPvai> ta em baixado
<RodrigoPvai> do video
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Dsilvaoliveira> mas para mim nem dava
<bergginu> tô vendo
<Dsilvaoliveira> eu uso um netbook, o monitor nem caberia
<bergginu> é que fica ruim, pra ver no note aqui
<fernando-lyra> Bom dia
<n4ow> Bom dia
<Dsilvaoliveira> opa
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> Cara, lembrei do Andŕe Gondim agora, save grande ubunteiro do céu!
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> ta travando
<bergginu> que eu tô esperando
<bergginu> roendo as unhas
<giomanetta> começou ja galera
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Calma Tiago ta nervoso?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<marcosalvesps-gm> Show de iniciativa! Muito legal!
<bergginu> caféeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<n4ow> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> Ajude a divulgar nas redes Socias
<bergginu> acho que o Tiago tomou muito café
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkk
<n4ow> ta cedo demais
<RodrigoPvai> sabdo
<n4ow> pra beber hahaha
<RodrigoPvai> Sabado
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Dsilvaoliveira> gageja não po
<RodrigoPvai> Bom dia Ivan
<Marcos> é o sono!
<bergginu> buenos
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntuteiro.com.br
<RodrigoPvai> ops
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntuteiro.com.br
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntero.com.br
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> IRC ta firme forte
<bergginu> muito vivo
<kayo> vivao
<RodrigoPvai> tem ate para celular
<RodrigoPvai> o Jmirg
<RodrigoPvai> ops
<bergginu> dava p usar o msn pelo irc
<RodrigoPvai> Jmirc
<bergginu> masters of gabiarra
<RodrigoPvai> Xchat
<RodrigoPvai> Jmirg, Xchat, etc
<bergginu> gente o empthy serve
<bergginu> empathy
<bergginu> padrão
<RodrigoPvai> qual é porta geral do IRC ?
<kayo> 6667
<RodrigoPvai> Xchat
<bergginu> thuntherbird
<bergginu> cliente de e-mail novo já vem com cliente de chat thutherbird
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Ok
<RodrigoPvai> ou cria outro nick
<RodrigoPvai> só para teste
<bergginu> $sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<giomanetta> bom dia tiago estamos na área
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkkk
<mafgomes> Ué... alguém falou aí sobre a porta 6667, mas a porta padrão do IRC não é a 194?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> OI teste
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<AlexMaximiano> E ae, voltei.
<AlexMaximiano> Onde está o vídeo pra acompanhar?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Ubuntero> oi galera
<RodrigoPvai> OI
<RodrigoPvai> ta legal
<giomanetta> vamos trstar bom dia galeraaaaa
<garliene_> oi..:D
<fernando-lyra> oi
<giomanetta> oi ga bom dia minerinha
<dartanham> bom dia a todos!!!!
<Dsilvaoliveira> Mãe eu to no globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Ricardo_> eei bom dia
<paulofernando> pode rodar ele local
<marcosalvesps-gm> qual a principal vantagem do IRC?
<paulofernando> sem a necessidade de acessar o site
<fernando-lyra> Sim.... muito simples
<mafgomes> Acho que o nível ainda está bem básico...
<mafgomes> A galera que vai participar do evento talvez tenha um nível mais alto que esse.
<giomanetta> no irc posso tirar duvidas por ex do linux ubuntu ou outro ?
<carlosrui> oi bom dia !
<marcosalvesps-gm> Ok, obrigado!
<carlosrui> Rui carlos de souza
<Rudineiw> resumindo, o IRC é uma sala de bate papo para troca de informações
<Rodrigo_Pvai> que é bot?
<Rodrigo_Pvai> Nick já em utlização. Use /NICK para tentar outro.
<tiagoscd> mafgomes: o evento é para quem está começando, como foi citado no início
<Rodrigo_Pvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<_InSanity_> muito boa essa iniciativa do Global Jam... sou novo na comunidade ;)
<RodrigoPvai> Ae pessoal ta gostando?
<RodrigoPvai> da Palestra
<bergginu> tamo
<giomanetta> no IRC posso tirar duvidas por ex do linux debina ou so é limitado ao ubuntu?????
<bergginu> bom pro pessoal que precisar de suporte agora
<bergginu> é mais legal
<giomanetta> linux debian digo
<RodrigoPvai> calma
<RodrigoPvai> deixa ele chegar
<DanielSantAnna> Show Rodrigo!
<Rudineiw> _InSanity_ seja bem-vindo!
<RodrigoPvai> Quando ele estiver aki vcs pergunta
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> não tenha vergonha
<RodrigoPvai> de peguntar
<samuelcecilio> giomanetta: vide cronograma do evento http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<giomanetta> no IRC posso tirar duvidas de outros linux por ex debian ou somente ubuntu
<_InSanity_> Obrigado Rudineiw o/
<RodrigoPvai> deixa o  Ivan cegar
<Rudineiw> 	
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Rudineiw> giomanetta cada canal tem um foco
<RodrigoPvai> Pessoal
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Ta com Duvidas?
<Rudineiw> 	
<Rudineiw> giomanetta o #ubuntu-br é um canal sobre assunto do Ubuntu em portugês
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Saul0kz> netonightmare: ;)
<giomanetta> ok então so ubuntu correto Rudinei
<Rudineiw> no #ubuntu-br de preferência Ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> Bem Melhor
<samuelcecilio> cronograma do evento http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<Rudineiw> mas pode puchar outro assunto, caso alguém da sala tiver interesse ela vai interagir com vc
<netonightmare> o xchat é só pra usar o IRC? então porque não usar esse janela da página mesmo?
<RodrigoPvai> Deixa o Ivan chegare
<RodrigoPvai> e pergunta
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<garliene_> Realmente abre um canal em Inglês..:D
<RodrigoPvai> Que é Botnet?
<RodrigoPvai> de IRC
<garliene_> Por gentileza repita como busco canais e onde sei que o canal é correto para adcionar?
<tecnoplace> a qualidade de transmissao esta ruim tem como melhorar a resolucao para 720p
<bergginu> uma forma de se ficar conctado sempre, Rodrigo
<RodrigoPvai> OK
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> ^^
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<FagnerPatricio> Olá Pessoal!
<RodrigoPvai> Olá
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<FagnerPatricio> Olha essa apresentação é realizada pelo google+ é?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<FagnerPatricio> Qual a ferramente usada?
<RodrigoPvai> entra no site ok
<fernando-lyra> #ubuntu-br-sc
<Dsilvaoliveira> tem como desativar as mensagens de entrada e saída de usuários?
<exercitodigital> Posta aqui no chat o comando por favor, tá meio ilegível na tela...
<Dsilvaoliveira> tem como desativar as mensagens de entrada e saída de usuários?
<tecnoplace> rapaziada usava irc a 14 anos atras. era muito bom eu era admin na brasirc na epoca. rsrsr muito saudosismo.
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<mafgomes> Ok... e este registro é feito em que servidor?
<mafgomes> Ou seja, onde esse registro fica armazenado?
<netonightmare> BrasIrc é das antigas. peguei essa época.
<RodrigoPvai> nossa
<Dsilvaoliveira> tem como desativar as mensagens de entrada e saída de usuários?
<mafgomes> É só no servidor onde a gente está conectado?
<garliene_> Ai pessoal os comando por aqui não está funcionando..
<tecnoplace> usava o mirc. muito bom fazia miserias na epoca.programava uns botnet. rsrsr
<Rafael_Neri_> Não seria mais interessante usar um cliente IRC que seja integrado ao próprio mensageiro como o empathy ou pidgin?
<FagnerPatricio> Pessoal, desculpa perguntar algo fora do tema, mas essa apresentação ao vivo é opção do Google+?
<FagnerPatricio> É gratuita?
<exercitodigital> Posta aqui no chat o comando para registro por favor, tá meio ilegível na tela...
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> ^^
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Dsilvaoliveira> FagnerPatricio é sim
<Dsilvaoliveira> Só não sei se é gratuito
<tiagoscd> garliene_: é só digitar /msg nickserv register SENHA EMAIL
<Dsilvaoliveira> verdade
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<tecnoplace> pergunta os comandos ainda continua os mesmos de antigamente nestes servers ?
<FagnerPatricio> Obrigado Dsilvaoliveira :)
<AlexMaximiano> Opa
<tecnoplace> posso postar aqui um link com varios comandos?
<garliene_> ai esta dando invalido o comando
<RodrigoPvai> Que cirou o IRC?
<davidnsilveira> bom amigos
<fernando-lyra> Não esquecer sempre de digitar nickserv, pois, assim é garantido que ninguém verá sua senha
<bergginu> é um legado
<exercitodigital> Posta aqui no chat o comando por favor, tá meio ilegível na tela...
<Dsilvaoliveira> tem como desativar as mensagens de entrada e saída de usuários?
<exercitodigital> o comando para registro
<SergioDC> como esconde o ip do nome?
<exercitodigital> para o registro
<exercitodigital> isso
<FagnerPatricio> Depois postem as comunidades IRCs do Brasil e do Mundo sobre Ubuntu, valeu galera
<RodrigoPvai> Quem criou o IRC?
<giomanetta> existe o que estamos vendo passo a passo ref ao IRC?
<tecnoplace> vai ai um link com varios comandos do mirc.
<Ubuntero> /msg nickserv register senha email
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<tecnoplace> http://www.advogados.com.br/canal_sjc/comandos_de_irc.htm
<Ubuntero> /msg nickserv identify senha
<Rudineiw> podem consultar a Wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<RodrigoPvai> Quem criou o IRC?
<tiagoscd> Rudineiw: :-)
<fernando-lyra> Por favor, alguém confirme que está vendo meus comentários ....
<tecnoplace> so para quem perguntou ai quem inventou o icr
<garliene_> -NickServ-garliene não é um endereço de email válido.
<tecnoplace> O protocolo IRC (Internet Relay Chat) foi formalmente descrito em Maio/1993, mas vinha sendo desenvolvido desde 1988 pelo finlandês Jarkko Oikarinen, na Finlândia. O IRC foi desenvolvido para permitir bate-papos entre usuários da mesma BBS (Bulletin Board System) provedores de acesso discado que existiam antes da "explosão" da internet. Um australiano e um finlandês (o próprio Jarkko) foram os primeiros a descreverem ofi
<Marcello_RJ> isso e muito antigo eu ja usava desde 1986
<garliene_> como assim ? Meu email esta correto
<niltonvasques> estamos vendo fernando!
<RodrigoPvai> Ok
<fernando-lyra> ok... obrigado
<jefferson> A troca de informações pelo IRC é segura ???
<tiagoscd> garliene_: você está digitando primeiro a senha e depois o e-mail?
<RodrigoPvai> Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras |
<Rafael_Neri_> só lembrando que não precisa usar todos esse comando no Pidgin
<carlosrui> Oi bom dia !
<tecnoplace> so perguntando ai gente nao tem problema ir postando informacoes aqui nao ne.
<jefferson> Informações = dados :)
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<carlosrui> Rui Carlos de Souza
<bergginu> s
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> Ativo/inatico
<RodrigoPvai> Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<fernando-lyra> Bom dia CArlos
<arifabiogomes> qual a configuração ideal,para UBUNTU SERVER,para ter desempho bom?
<garliene_> Tiago não foi a sequencia certa comando registrar nick senha email.
<RodrigoPvai> Crime no codigo X
<tecnoplace> kkkkkkkk ajuda em que? Postem perguntas especificas
<tecnoplace> senao fica muito vagoooooo
<RodrigoPvai> ME ajuda ? O que? sobre vc.
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<garliene_> Ai poderia postar na comunidade este passo a passo de registrar o nick
<RodrigoPvai> Audio ta estranho?
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkk
<carlosrui> destorcido audio ? do Ivan
<RodrigoPvai> \say\ quit
<jefferson> O audio ta meio ruim '-'
<Marcos> é o facebook huahua
<RodrigoPvai> Ta ruim
<RodrigoPvai> o Audio
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkk nossa 80 anos
<RodrigoPvai> fazer o que?
<SergioDC> é de fato ta cortando o audio
<RodrigoPvai> ta
<tecnoplace> garliene como registrar o nick segue /nickserv REGISTER seu-email
<carlosrui> falou bonito !
<carlosrui> Ivan
<RodrigoPvai> ta cortando o audio e ta estranho?
<jefferson> ta sim ta meio pulando as palavras
<RodrigoPvai> ta estranho?
<mafgomes> Pra mimi, o áudio está bem razoável.
<fernando-lyra> tá cortando bastante
<_fjunior_> aki ta de boa
<AlexMaximiano> é a conexão deles, porque pra mim está normal aqui
<bergginu> tava cortando
<PapagaioPB> Deve ser a internet de cada usuário, ele está usando os servidores do Google
<Ricardo_> aqui ta cortando um pouco
<Gandalf> Aqui está ok!
<SergioDC> aki tambem
<Rudineiw> cortou um pouco mas agora está OK
<jefferson> pode ser mas as vezes não da pra entender
<Ricardo_> parou
<RodrigoPvai> Tem o tempo de Delay?
<giomanetta> sim é a rede
<PapagaioPB> A minha de vez em quando fica metalizada
<exercitodigital> pra mim não tá falhando não...
<jefferson> melhorou !!!
<abb-bruno> sim, está cortando o áudio, dá para ouvir, mas fica dando umas travadas..
<exercitodigital> seu audio tá ok...
<Gandalf> Primeiro vez que acesso o o canal, alguém aqui trabalha com Moodle, para trocarmos informações (depois)?
<RodrigoPvai> Ivan tem um tempo de Delay no IRC?
<PapagaioPB> É dificil instalar um servidor local do IRC?
<PeterFerreira> para responder as perguntas, é válido abrir pvt ou fica no geral mesmo que for muito extensa a explicação?
<tecnoplace> isso sempre funcionou muito bem.
<RodrigoPvai> Ta extinta a Internet Discada
<RodrigoPvai> saudades
<mafgomes> É melhor mesmo responder perguntas para a galera. Melhor que responder em pvt.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<samuelcecilio> PeterFerreira: No Geral, pode ser que mais alguem tenha a mesma dúvida
<tecnoplace> ta nada rodrigopvai mas tem lugares no brasil que ainda usa. infelizmente.
<Ricardo_> saudades da internet discada?? O LOCO kkkk
<PeterFerreira> obrigado mafgomes e samuelcecilio
<bergginu> tambem acho
<carlosrui> 56 kkkk
<PapagaioPB> Tem como limitar quem pode postar no canal?
<RodrigoPvai> Ta gostando da Palestra?
<bergginu> sempre resolver as dúvidas no canal, a não ser que n seja condizente
<DanielSantAnna> Pior que tem mesmo...conheço empresas pequenas q ainda utilizam!
<Ubuntero> paste.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> [Ubuntu Global Jam Brasil 2013] Tópico atual: Como usar o IRC? | Apresentador: Ubuntero
<RodrigoPvai> Primeira vez que estou participando de uma palestra com vcs
<RodrigoPvai> Parabens
<bergginu> legal
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Ubuntero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579168/
<PapagaioPB> Tem como limitar quem pode postar no canal?
<SergioDC> tem o notepad.cc tambem para isso
<fernando-lyra> Testando, por favor confirmem minha entrada
<niltonvasques> legal o paste bin
<niltonvasques> fernando-lyra: confirmado ^
<fernando-lyra> tive que sair mas já retornei
<fernando-lyra> obrigado
<RodrigoPvai> comando de peguntar para a pessoa no mesma janela é /msg nick
<vitorlobo> bpaste.net
<vitorlobo> ubuntupaste.com
<RodrigoPvai> comando de peguntar para a pessoa no mesma janela é /msg nick mensagem
<vitorlobo> pastebin.com
<jefferson> Vocês ja falaram se tem como trocar dados (software) pelo IRC ???
<bergginu> PapagioPB: a ideia do irc é como se vc estivesse conversando numa praça
<vitorlobo> tem uma cacetada de pastes
<SergioDC> alguem pode verificar se o meu nick ta registrado?
<bergginu> PapagioPB: é da Paraíba, cara?
<RodrigoPvai> legal nem sabia
<PapagaioPB> bergginu, Sim :)
<SergioDC> eu sou PB
<SergioDC> :)
<RodrigoPvai> eu
<RodrigoPvai> kkkk
<bergginu> Eita, galera da PB
<bergginu> tô em Guarabira hj
<bergginu> cidades?
<PapagaioPB> Eu fiz 3 vezes :)
<SergioDC> eu to em Cajazeiras
<bergginu> ok
<Julinux>  /whois Julinux
<Julinux> ops
<abb-bruno> Galera da PB!! Sou natubense!
<RodrigoPvai> Privado é mais para peguntas que da problemas ou constangedor
<bergginu> tranquilo
<garliene_> Ok Tiago ...blz vou acompanhando e depois vejo o video..
<fernando-lyra> Falo do Rio
<PapagaioPB> To em João Pessoa!!
<PapagaioPB> Tem como limitar quem pode postar no canal?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<tiagoscd> garliene_: :D
<tecnoplace> pessoal coloquem assim /nickserv REGISTER senha seu-email e vc recebera um email para confimacao
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> pessoal da PB > #ubuntu-pb ok?
<jefferson> Tem como trocar dados pelo IRC ???
<bergginu> tá desocupado lá
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Como usar o IRC? || Apresentador: Ubuntero || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org ||
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Como usar o IRC? || Apresentador: Ubuntero || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<tecnoplace> ai vc ira colar a confirmacao de registro na sala de chat. ai sera confirmado o registro do seu nick
<PapagaioPB> Ele não vê minha pergunta :/
<PapagaioPB> Tem como limitar quem pode postar no canal?
<jefferson> inseguro !!!??? VIsh
<RodrigoPvai> Ainda é foco de Hackers o IRC?
<PapagaioPB> Por isso mandei em private
<PapagaioPB> Mas ele não vê :/
<Ubuntero> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Canais
<jefferson> pensava exatamente o contrario, valeu por alertar
<Julinux> Hoje vai ter um Hangout com os coordenadores brasileiros de Flisol, quem estiver interessado em participar será as 16:00h
<RodrigoPvai> #gnome-br é legal de mais
<PapagaioPB> Tem como limitar quem pode postar no canal?
<SergioDC> qual o site <Julinux>?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<PapagaioPB> :///
<DanielSantAnna> Pra quem ainda tem dúvidas sobre registro e uso do irc.. http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoUsar
<PapagaioPB> Eu to perguntando faz meia hora
<Julinux> Vou postar o link do Hangout aqui na hora ok?
<tecnoplace> quem tiver mais duvidas pode me mandar um email que tentarei ajudar a todos. tecnoplace@yahoo.com
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<rmarcandier> obrigado ivan
<garliene_> Obrigada Ubunteiro..:D
<niltonvasques> Flw pessoal
<tecnoplace> qual sua duvida papagaiopb
<RodrigoPvai> ate =
<PapagaioPB> Tem como limitar quem pode postar no canal?
<RodrigoPvai> Cafezinho
<bergginu> Ubuntero, boa, cara
<bergginu> 5 min e o café tá pronto agora
<exercitodigital> hora do café!
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: INTERVALO || Apresentador: - || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<Julinux> Tivemos a primeira reunião quarta-feira, quem estiver interessado em assistir segue o link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wVtiOP6l1I8
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> terminou o tempo
<SergioDC> bota uma musicazinha ai xD
<RodrigoPvai> 5 minutos
<carlosrui> tomar chimarrão...
<RodrigoPvai> ele é de SC
<DanielSantAnna> Abraço Ivan...parabéns!!
<RodrigoPvai> Abraço Ivan
<SergioDC> coloca uma musica ai para animar xD
<PapagaioPB> Antes de mandar em private em fiz 3 vezes a pergunta!!!
<RodrigoPvai> Musica
<smn> valeu galera!
<tiagoscd> intervalo  de 5 minutos, voltamos logo mais :-)
<carlosrui> e dai não pode tomar chima...  kkk
<PapagaioPB> Talvez ele não saiba, depois pesquiso
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> é pessoal
<Ubuntero> PapagaioPB, tem como limitar  quem pode postar
<RodrigoPvai> ta gostando da Palestra?
<Julinux> Qual o objetivo do Ubuntu Global Jam?
<RodrigoPvai> Ubuntu + IRC = Pessoa feliz
<paulofernando> tem como limitar
<RodrigoPvai> Calma pessoa
<RodrigoPvai> deixa o o Tiago vim
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> ai pergunta?
<Ubuntero> Julinux, apresentar a comunidade para quem está chegando no Ubuntu
<fernando-lyra> gente.... e a palestra ?
<Ubuntero> Julinux, ensinar como fazer parte da comunidade e trocar informações também
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljamQuem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<rluiz_ubuntusp> Chegando aqui... Sou o Ricardo Luiz, do LoCo Team de São Paulo
<RodrigoPvai> ops
<fernando-lyra> estamos em um intervalo ?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Ubuntero> fernando-lyra, está em um pequeno intervalo para troca de palestrante
<niltonvasques> Ola pessoal pelo que eu andei olhando pelas paginas do ubuntu-br o team de dev do brasil ta abandonado confere?
<fernando-lyra> ok Ivan... obrigado
<carlosrui> rui
<tecnoplace> papgaiopb eu sei que tem como limitar a quantidade de usuarios no canal
<RodrigoPvai> Ilimitado
<luis_rosseto> mas por que limitar a quantidades de pessoas no canal???
<RodrigoPvai> é Ilimitado
<tiagoscd> o canal não é limitado :)
<tecnoplace> sim mas tem como vc limitar a quantidade se vc quiser
<tiagoscd> como bem disse o RodrigoPvai
<tiagoscd> hehhe
<rluiz_ubuntusp> posso gravar no vlc??
<RodrigoPvai> pode
<tecnoplace> que musiquinha é essa ai maluco. kkkkkkkkkkk
<rui> para ouvidos...kkkk
<niltonvasques> hehe
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Conta no Launchpad e assinando o Código de Conduta || Apresentador: tiagoscd || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<Ubuntero> tiagoscd, de quem é esta música?
<tecnoplace> kkkkkk boa
<rui> LEGAL
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8ymiHcPr8w
<tecnoplace> hummmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tecnoplace> tava quase conhecendo kkkkkkkkkkk seriado bao
<rui> manda
<luis_rosseto> prefiro The Walking Dead
<bergginu> hotmsil => matou geral
<niltonvasques> haeuhea
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkk
<bergginu> hotmail???? icheeeeeeeeeeee
<RodrigoPvai> ta antigã
<RodrigoPvai> Antigão
<RodrigoPvai> MSN + Hacker = vc com virus gratis
<odra> MSN?
<odra> Isso existe ainda?
<luis_rosseto> o que é MSN??? rsrsrs
<RodrigoPvai> exite mais vai para SKype
<RodrigoPvai> kkkk
<tecnoplace> msn ta morto . rsrsr
<Denis> Bom Dia a Todos!
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> Não usem o Hotmail ta extinto
<Dyonnes> olá!
<tiagoscd> www.launchpad.net
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<odra> tiagoscd: Eu preciso aprender usar esse site :/
<bergginu> tiagoscd, fala do karma
<RodrigoPvai> Ta normal
<tecnoplace> si
<tecnoplace> sim
<Elfox> é gratuito criar PPAs ???
<odra> Elfox: Creio que sim.
<RodrigoPvai> vish
<Elfox> tai uma coisa que eu não sabia
<RodrigoPvai> Só Facebook
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Julinux> Para que serve esse lauchpad?
<RodrigoPvai> é para ajudar o Desenvolvedores
<odra> Julinux: Distribuir sofitué
<tecnoplace> tipo o git. vc conhece o git?
<Julinux> Só para Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> bazaar
<Elfox> depois ensinar a reportar bugs, preciso fazer isso as vezes
<tecnoplace> isso
<odra> Eu tenho que aprender a usar esse site ai :C
<tecnoplace> entendi
<giomanetta> to nessa tela mas nao to blogado
<giomanetta> como faço para continuar ai tiago
<Julinux> legal, eu não conhecia essa ferramenta, vou me cadastrar
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<giomanetta> nao
<giomanetta> ok
<RodrigoPvai> é tudo ingles?
<giomanetta> nao ok continue
<tecnoplace> sim tudo em inglesé!
<Marcos> O programas da CEntral de Programas do Ubuntu vem do Launchpad ?
<Elfox> se alguém ter algum artigo ensinando com detalhes essas opções poderia postar aqui depois
<RodrigoPvai> Mais tem projetos em Portugues?
<odra> RodrigoPvai: Se você traduzir.
<RodrigoPvai> http://ppa.launchpad.net
<odra> Marcos: n necessariamente
<giomanetta> eu acho q nao acomapnhei o inicio nao rcebei nada por email
<DanielSantAnna> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Launchpad
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<tecnoplace> artivo que vc fala Elfox sobre o launchpad?
<Julinux> bom, eu fiz o meu cadastro mas não chegou email de confirmação, chegou um outro email que não tem os 6 dígitos de confirmação
<Ricardo_> Por onde anda a Úrsula?
<Elfox> O link que o DanielSantAnna enviou ensina legal a base dele
<Elfox> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Launchpad
<tiagoscd> Julinux: https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<Julinux> uahsuasuhas, eu não lembro de ter feito cadastro nesse lauchpad =x e já tinha uma senha =x
<niltonvasques> sao tantas contas em tantos sites que isso acontece rs
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> tiagoscd, o tutorial é mais simples usando o seahorse
<bergginu> até pra subir a senha p o keyserver
<tecnoplace> favor nao esquecerem a senha viu.
<Elfox> desculpa tava meio voado aqui e não entendi pra que serve esse codigo de conduta, se alguém me responder aqui rapidamente ficaria agradecido
<bergginu> gente vocês podem usar o seahorse, que é a interface padrão pra isso
<giomanetta> caiu aki pode me envia o link para cadastro no launchpad
<Julinux> tiagoscd, não entendi ali qual é a opção de chave que temos que escolher
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<ItaloPessoa> tem que mover o mouse
<bergginu> vou criar essa semana e postar em http://www.bergginu.net
<Leandro> ai pessoal
<bergginu> colaboração
<tecnoplace> giomanetta segue https://login.launchpad.net/+login
<tiagoscd> http://twitter.com/tiagoscd
<DanielSantAnna> o Código de conduto  e uma comprovação de que vc conhece como se portar e conhece a conduto de um Ubuntu user
<Elfox> vlw de novo DanielSantAnna
<DanielSantAnna> ok
<fernando-lyra> Esse hangout ficará gravado e disponível para nós depois ? minha internet está muito ruin e estou perdendo a explicação toda hora
<mafgomes> Aí, Elfox: se vc não assinar o Código de Conduta, não será considerado oficialmente parte da comunidade Ubuntu.
<Leandro> o que vc esta ensinado ? cheguei agora
<niltonvasques> Leandro: Ele esta ensinando os passos para assinar o termo de conduta do ubuntu
<Leandro> :) valeu
<ItaloPessoa> Tiago, depois mostra tbm que da pra importar as chaves em outra maquina, sem ter que criar outra
<Elfox> ahh ta
<odra> Um dia desses eu aprendo a usar o tal do launchpad.
<niltonvasques> não sabia q o botao da rodinha do mouse copiava no terminal '-
<odra> niltonvasques: Nem eu.
<ItaloPessoa> copia em qualquer editor de texto
<ItaloPessoa> *cola
<odra> Copia ou cola?
<Gugs> Bom dia
<bergginu> tiagoscd: o sobrenome é GINU como em (JINÚ) :D -> pessoal vive com o projeto GNU na cabeça
<ItaloPessoa> se vc copiar, ele cola
<niltonvasques> ele copia e cola ao mesmo tempo pelo teste q fiz aqui
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<ItaloPessoa> serve como CTRL+V, ou CTRL+Insert
<Gugs> bergginu, disso eu não sabia. UahuAHS
<bergginu> traduzir por lá é muito legal
<tiagoscd> www.launchpad.net/~
<fernando-lyra> Ontem quando me registrei no evento entrei pelo launchpad e ele captrou meu login, senha e nickname.... isso significa que já assinei o código de conduta ?
<odra> Eu queria botar meu projeto no launchpad, mas eu n tenho ícone :(
<bergginu> Gugs, cuma?
<Gugs> meu código de inscrição até agora n chegou. Somente um e-mail informando que eu tinha me cadastrado e tal, mas nada do código de confirmação para efetuar o cadastro do lauchpad
<tecnoplace> Gugs: tenta fazer recuperacao de senha pois provavelmente vc ja estava cadastrado.
<Gugs> vou tentar....
<tiagoscd> Gugs: https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<niltonvasques> fernando-lyra: nao isso significa que vc ja esta registrado no launchpad e nao necessariamente ja assinou o termo de conduta
<bergginu> lembrei que pra facilitar vc pode usar o Thuntherbird com o plugins enigmail pra trabalhar com gpg e e-mail
<tecnoplace> https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<fernando-lyra> Quais são os passoa para assinar o código de conduta ?
<odra> Gugs: Uma vez eu me registrei no forum, chegou o código de confirmação eu cliquei no link e não me deixou confirmar porque eu "preciso estar logado para efetuar esta ação"
<DanielSantAnna> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<odra> Num forum*
<tecnoplace> vishi tenso .
<bergginu> sobre criptografia: http://www.cripto.info pra quem quer sabe mais
<Gugs> odra, UAHSuHAUShAUSHuAHS
<Julinux> acho que as contas do UbuntuOne vale pro Launchpad também, pq nunca criei uma conta no launchpad
<bergginu> odra, kkkkkkkkkkk
<DanielSantAnna> so seguir o wiki que esta bem detalhado...http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta  e qualquer coisa só perguntar!
<ItaloPessoa> Single Single On
<ItaloPessoa> SSO
<giomanetta> @tiagoscd vc pode me passar como vc fez
<odra> Tem algum programa em python cujo ícone é um olho de cobra?
<ItaloPessoa> +- isso
<mafgomes> Single Sign-On
<luis_rosseto> puts... isso ajuda muito...
<bergginu> OpenID é um padrão na web, quase
<ItaloPessoa> isso
<giomanetta> ok ok isso acabei perdendo sim
<giomanetta> tiago
<odra> bergginu: Num eh por culpa de webmaster só :p
<tecnoplace> o correto é Single sign-on
<Gugs> pronto...
<bergginu> odra: mas que foi tosco foi
<Gugs> odra, mto tenso esse bug mesmo. AHsuAHUS
<niltonvasques> tiagoscd: tive o mesmo problema... eh q tem um espaco qdo vc cola
<niltonvasques> pelo menos comigo foi isso
<SergioDC> Por favor selecione o tipo de chave desejado:
<SergioDC>    (1) RSA e RSA (padrão)
<SergioDC>    (2) DSA e Elgamal
<SergioDC> QUAL EU SELECIONO?
<SergioDC> ops
<niltonvasques> o segundo
<SergioDC> '--'
<SergioDC> aaah
<SergioDC> obrigado
<SergioDC> ^^
<samuelcecilio> tiagoscd: lembrando que dá para fazer tudo isso através dá interface gráfica, bem tranquilo.
<bergginu> tiagoscd: enigmail
<DanielSantAnna> SergioDC -   só aperta enter
<bergginu> foi o que usei
<ItaloPessoa> mas como vc disse tiago, é uma forma de apresentar o terminal pra galera
<mafgomes> ... ou pode decriptar manualmente, com o gpg, mesmo.
<niltonvasques> qual atalho pra abrir a pasta pessoal?
<tecnoplace> aquela que eu falei pra nao esquecer. kkkk
<ItaloPessoa> segura o super
<ItaloPessoa> que vai aparecer alguns numeros
<Marcos> o hangout caiu? tow te aouvindo mas  tow t vendo.
<niltonvasques> q massa isso de segurar o super ;)
<ItaloPessoa> caiu nao
<luis_rosseto> eu estou
<RodrigoPvai> ta normal
<tecnoplace> ta normal pra mim
<ItaloPessoa> ai tu aperta super e o numero
<tecnoplace> tela e audio
<Elfox> aqui ta normal
<Rudineiw> aqui está OK
<luis_rosseto> normal
<RodrigoPvai> tou ou=vindo
<Ricardo_> ta normal
<Kazenin> aqui tá maravilha
<rmarcandier> estou ouvindo normal
<Kazenin> prossiga
<bergginu> aqui tá
<bergginu> ok
<ItaloPessoa> infelizmente é limitado
<Leandro> caiu não
<Julinux> ta normal
<folksilva> aqui ta normal
<niltonvasques> to ouvindo sim
<garliene_> Aqui beleza .. estou ouvindo.
<paulofernando> tá normal
<Marcos> OK
<paulofernando> deve ser a conexão
<ItaloPessoa> nao da pra pegar todos os aplicativos do launcher
<Kazenin> GPG é um certificado digital
<samuelcecilio> tem como criar e configurar a chave no "Senhas e Chaves" e o complemento do thunderbird é o "Enigmail 1.5.1"
<ItaloPessoa> mas tem um monte de atalho
<mafgomes> GPG é um software para lidar com certificados digitais.
<odra> Ah
<odra> Chega
<odra> Vou renomear meu projeto logo duma vez
<rui> tem portugues ?
<odra> Alguém tem um nome bom pra um visualizador de imagens?
<Kazenin> só num evento desses pra ter mais de 45 users aqui no #ubuntu-br
<Elfox> Que tal "Visualizador de Imagens" :)
<niltonvasques> imageviewer
<niltonvasques> rs
<odra> Elfox: Parece bom, para o nome genérico.
<xGrind> odra, gpicview
<odra> xGrind: Isso já existe.
<RodrigoPvai> tou confuso
<xGrind> odra, vc vai criar?
<RodrigoPvai> nos codigos
<odra> xGrind: Estou.
<RodrigoPvai> tou assinando
<xGrind> odra, mals :D
<niltonvasques> odra: viu ai ImageViewer ?
<odra> Quem que dah o nome de um visualizador de imagens de ImageViewer?
<odra> Aposto que esse nome jah foi ateh patenteado
<Gugs> UAHUShAUS
<Gugs> poe.... picpic
<Elfox> odra, melhor que o nome generico não tem... tipo Image Viewer em português é quase a mesma coisa que visualizador de Imagens
<odra> http://i.imgur.com/P6NRFVT.png <- n sei botar nomes :(
<Gugs> picpic é divertido. ^^
<niltonvasques> aehuhea
<odra> Elfox: Nenhum visualizador de imagens eh chamado visualizador de imagens
<tecnoplace> picviewer
<bergginu> imshow
<Julinux> me perdi, depois eu vejo o hangout de novo =x
<niltonvasques> imshow é do matlab rs
<tecnoplace> imagshow
<Elfox> melhor ainda, o seu pode se chamar assim
<bergginu> le im show -> o "le" do francês
<niltonvasques> photoviewer
<odra> ...
<RedBerete> kkkkkkkkkk
<bergginu> legal
<odra> niltonvasques: photoviewer?
<odra> Mas o negocio abre imagens n fotos :|
<Gugs> esse é mto genérico veih
<Gugs> fotos são imagens, uai
<RodrigoPvai> 8327 9F0E AB1B 689A F317  7A6E 6062 18F7 A718 1A22
<RodrigoPvai> ops
<Gugs> a função da parada é ver imagens
<giomanetta> ta so lembrando vc vai deixar disponivel onde mesmo @tiago porq andei perdendo o processo de instalaçao
<tecnoplace> vai direto ?
<RodrigoPvai> errreo
<odra> Imagens não são fotos, uei
<RodrigoPvai> vish
<bergginu> http://www.cripto.info ontem eu fui ler isso aqui pra saber mais sobre criptogrfia e como usar. isso é importante
<Gugs> mas ele vai abrir fotos
<Gugs> logo, toda foto é uma imagem, não?
<odra> Mas ele abre imagens
<odra> Nem toda imagem eh foto
<Leandro> NO
<Elfox> Ahh ta precisa de assinar o codigo de conduta pra reportar Bugs
<bergginu> tranquilo, p pessoal
<bergginu> eu acho
<odra> Por exemplo arquivos .SVG são vetores, incapazes de serem fotos
<giomanetta> vai ficar disponivel no seu twitter tiago?
<bergginu> tiagoscd é bem calmo
<Gugs> mas tbm n são imagens
<Gugs> são vetores
<odra> São imagens.
<niltonvasques> Tiago as ativações dos join na comunidade do ubuntu br acontecem periodicamente?
<odra> Imagens vetoriais
<Gugs> eu considero imagem todo bitmap, sei lá...
<tecnoplace> nautilus
<Gugs> isso é mto subjetivo
<tecnoplace> poe ai nautilus
<bergginu> tiagoscd: o Karma. o Karma
<odra> Claro que nao :/
<Gugs> ele vai fazer oq, afinal?
<xGrind> tiagoscd, como faz pra reportar bug direto no launchpad?
<Elfox> O.o pela linha de comando reporta bugs
<odra> Gugs: Visualizar imagens.
<Gugs> abrir tudo que arquivo de extensão de "imagem"? psd, svg...
<odra> Gugs: Deixa eu ver
<Gugs> AI, pdf
<tecnoplace> tipo assim vc ajuda muito vc tem um karma maior ajuda pouco karma menor. um nivel de ajuda dentro do projeto
<odra> Gugs: Vixi tem bastante, vou escrever todas n
<Gugs> agora entendi oq é
<Gugs> é um vizualizador de arquivos de imagem
<odra> Gugs: Eu coloquei para ele abrir todas as extensões e MIMEs suportados pelo gdk pixbuf.
<Gugs> é que sou meio lento e pragmático ao mesmo tempo
<odra> Tem até jpeg2000 aqui.
<tecnoplace> rapa ele vaz uma varredura nas sua privacidade
<Elfox> é so informar o software com problema
<Gugs> poe
<Elfox> é bem mais facil do que eu pensava
<Julinux> Quando é que eu sei que o app tem um bug? pra eu poder reportar e como eu posso saber se outras pessoas já reportaram o mesmo bug?
<tecnoplace> so que lembrando que sempre reportam em ingles. correto tiagoscd
<odra> Julinux: Pesquisa
<Elfox> Julinux, creio que é quando o sistema faz coisas que não deveria fazer
<bergginu> Julinux, o apport já faz um bom trabalho em relação a isso
<odra> Gugs: O nome que tá agora é "pynorama"
<Julinux> tipo, quando ele trava
<bergginu> Julinux, mas é sempre bom dar uma atençãozinha extra
<Gugs> odra, é um nome bom... mas um usuário normal n vai saber de onde vem esse py
<DanielSantAnna> Julinux um bag é um erro que vc percebeu em um determinado aplicativo
<tecnoplace> o ideal é que ate para facilitar e agilizar a resolucao do problema é discriiminar o mais detalhado possivel
<odra> Gugs: Faz diferença?
<tiagoscd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<odra> Affez, fica esse nome msm. Vou ver se arranjo um olho de cobra pra botar como icone
<Gugs> odra, não, não... na verdade é um nome bem legal. É até bom que perguntam qual a origem e tal.
<garliene_> Tiago , mas não seria mais facil uma  atualização na página da wiki.??
<Elfox> Mas tem que ser necessariamente em inglês ?? Tipo eles não aceitam se tiver em português
<odra> Eu sou vou tirar esse N do pynorama pra ficar pyorama....
<mafgomes> A questão do inglês é que a maioria dos desenvolvedores não fala português.
<bergginu> odra: se vc vai usar python, dá o nome de Eye of Python (eop) pq o padrão do Gnome é Eye of Gnome (eog)
<Giovani__> cheguei de balão aqui e não to entendendo... :S
<Gugs> tu faz frontend tbm ?
<odra> bergginu: Tá certo então vai ficar pyorama.
<Elfox> Ahh sim
<Kazenin> "de bar" é legal kkkk
<Gugs> odra, pyorama é qse indígena. AUhsuHASu
<xGrind> pode usar o www.linguee.com.br q ajuda mais q o google translator
<odra> Gugs: O pyorama é py de python e orama de panorama :D
<RodrigoPvai> ta confuso
<RodrigoPvai> tou tentando
<niltonvasques> tiagoscd: as aprovações do ubuntu brasil são feitas por vc?
<RodrigoPvai> fazer igual
<odra> Gugs: Como assim frontend?
<Elfox> Eu só posso reportar bugs se eu tiver registrado no launchpad com assinatura e tudo ??
<Gugs> odra, me lembrar os nomes que se dão aos softwares do governo de domínio público. Tupan, Tupy, Ginga, Samba.... UAHsuAS
<tiagoscd> niltonvasques: http://www.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br
<tiagoscd> http://www.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br
<odra> >samba
<odra> Nem comento. :|
<bergginu> tiagoscd, tô na lista de espera do time de documentação
<garliene_> Tiago...>>Time de documentação, a página da wiki que ensina a fazer a assinatura do CC.
<RodrigoPvai> eu
<niltonvasques> tiagoscd: existe o team de dev no brasil?
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: INTERVALO || Apresentador: - || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<bergginu> O/
<SergioDC> almoço...
<niltonvasques> Valeu ;)
<RodrigoPvai> Bom apetite
<tiagoscd> ZandreBran: bora testar?
<Kazenin> oxi, 10:20h ainda... lanche =D
<RodrigoPvai> Ta tenso
<RodrigoPvai> aki
<garliene_> Quantos minutos a pausa? rsrs
<bergginu> Kazenin, 11:20
<anaplantinha> Gostei da caneca Tiago.
<Elfox> Tem hora pra começar a aula do QML
<Kazenin> bergginu, aqui 10:20h meu jovem
<niltonvasques> fazer o rango :p
<bergginu> Elfox, boa pergunta
<xGrind> tiagoscd, sabe qual versão do pulseaudio o Ubuntu 12.04 usa?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: não sei de cabeça, mas consegues verificar em http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bergginu> Kazenin: 11:22 UTC br
<RodrigoPvai> Matando saudades
<RedBerete> 5:00...4:59....4:58...
<Elfox> tiagoscd, sabe que horas começa aula do QML
<Elfox> ?
<RodrigoPvai> Faz eu chorar não
<xGrind> Kazenin, eae fofa
<RodrigoPvai> Saudades dessa musica
<AlexMaximiano> Também quero uma camiseta do Ubuntu-BR, como faz pra conseguir?
<RodrigoPvai> Saudades
<RodrigoPvai> ta
<bergginu> alguém me dê uma corda com um laço
<bergginu> ;D
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Como colaborar com o Time de Documentação? || Apresentador: ZandreBran || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<Kazenin> xGrind, fala amor
<mafgomes> Ok... já até tenho uma pergunta: a documentação de que vamos tratar é de USO do software, ou do CÓDIGO?
<Kazenin> xGrind, já viu o ultimo video da deliciosa da Nixie ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mB2sY9NNOQ
<garliene_> Prazer Zandre..BOM DIA..:D
<hggdh> xGrind: para as versões de pacotes, use 'rmadison' -- rmadison pulseaudio, por exemplo. rmadison é parte do pacote devscripts
<xGrind> hggdh, como assim?
<hggdh> xGrind: rmadison lista, para o pacote dado como parametro, todas as versões deste pacote disponíveis no Ubuntu (ou Debian, ou...)
<bergginu> "compilar tutorias"
<garliene_> Socorrooo como assim?
<RedBerete> Seria útil antes de tudo conceituar "documentação"
<Kazenin> xGrind, cara tu é Mageia Man, o que fazes aqui, herege ?
<xGrind> hggdh, nao entendi como que usa isso. digita no terminal?
<xGrind> Kazenin, xubuntu/win7 no pc, e mageia/win7 no note :D
<Kazenin> ô loko
<RodrigoPvai> ?????
<AlexMaximiano> Qual é o time regional de São Paulo?
<Kazenin> ubuntu-br-sp
<ZandreBran> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<bergginu> podemos usar os dois
<bergginu> escrever p blog e twitter, assim, as coisas ficam armazenadas lá
<hggdh> xGrind: perguntaste qual az verão do pulseaudio no 12.04
<tiagoscd> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-doc
<giomanetta> passe link e o contato do amigo @tiago
<tecnoplace> vo ali depois eu volto
<SergioDC> ta dando esse erro quando mando o codigo assinado (7, 9, u'No public key')
<xGrind> hggdh, pelo link que o tiagoscd passou, eu consegui ver a versão. não entendi esse comando *rmadison* q vc passou ;x
<SergioDC> oq eu faço?
<bergginu> tiagoscd: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-doc
<tecnoplace> cara ruim demais nao falou nada ate agora. me descupa tiago. fui
<hggdh> xGrind: rmadison é o comando que normalmente usamos para descobrir as versões de pacotes no *ubuntu e Debian (em vez de ir à um URL)
<bergginu> êeeeeeeeee
<bergginu> compartilha a telaaaaaaaaa
<mafgomes> Olha, o comentário do tecnoplace, apesar de rude, tem alguma pertinência... acho que o Zandre deveria ter ao menos dito sobre que tipo de documentação estamos falando.
<bergginu> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao
<DanielSantAnna> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao/GuiaWiki
<bergginu> tá aí, pessoal
<bergginu> o link do time de documentação http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao
<niltonvasques> Olha o link aqui : Shower
<bergginu> do tempo do 6.06
<bergginu> tamos aqui
<niltonvasques> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao/ComoParticipar
<giomanetta> tiago tenho interesse como faço para encaminhar o meu contato para esse amigo
<ZandreBran> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-doc
<tiagoscd> giomanetta: basta entrar no time https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-doc
<folksilva> legal pro time de documentação é colocar as dicas de problemas comuns em pcs nacionais
<bergginu> para o time de documentação é mais útil o vídeo ou o texto? há preferência por alguma deles?
<nethell> Veja Zandre, uma pergunta que na época complicou muito a vida da turam: o caminho atual está indicando corretamente o caminho da assinatura  do código de conduta?
<folksilva> tipo como instalar drivers nos positivo da vida
<denilson> Mas, na minha opinião seria a criação de um passo-a-passo, o que nao deixa de ser um "manual".
<DanielSantAnna> Eu busco sempre que reviso um conteúdo, atualiza-lo (claro) e deixar ele o mais detalhado e legível para qualquer nível de user
<rui> manda um correio eletrônico:
<rui> zandre
<giomanetta> sim tenho interesse tiago ai como podemos ver isso
<mafgomes> Ok, mas dava pra comentar alguma coisa sobre o tipo de documentação que fazem?
<Julinux> e a tarde que horas começ?
<mafgomes> Por exemplo, se é documentação de uso, ou de programação?
<bergginu> minha pergunta acima
<anaplantinha> folksilva o que você falou é muito importante! eu mesma tô morrendo com o meu positivo!
<RodrigoPvai> aki
<DanielSantAnna> Acho que qualquer maneira é útil....
<RodrigoPvai> 5/kb
<Julinux> Seria legal fazer um Hangout a cade mês ensinando ubuntu para quem ta iniciando.
<DanielSantAnna> como falou o Tiago
<bergginu> discado...
<RedBerete> apoiado, Julinux
<anaplantinha> Julinux apoiado! eu me candidato as aulas  para iniciantes!
<petferreira> bergginu: acho importante além do vídeo, transcrever o texto, para ser indexado no google
<bergginu> tiagoscd, fazendo inveja co a caneca dele
<welbe> por que o umbutu 12.04 fica dando conflito de plugins no compiz?
<Julinux> tipo, vamo supor. Nesse mês vou fazer um hangout sobre como criar um servidor SSH
<RedBerete> boa, anaplantinha
<SergioDC> alguem pode me ajudar com a assinatura do codigo de conduta?
<bergginu> petferreira, concordo. pessoal aqui tem uma conexão terrível
<Gugs> bergginu, tem um artigo na wiki explicando como assinar o cc
<nethell> Pessoal,, seguinte: muita gente quer ajudar, mas se enrola na hora de se cadastrar no lauch.
<Luis_Rosseto> Por favor me tirem uma dúvida: Ao instalar o Ubuntu eu devo faze-lo com o de 64 ou o de 32??? Por que no site recomenda-se o de 32???
<RodrigoPvai> Ta gostando pessoal da palestra?
<SergioDC> nn é isso, é um erro quando mando o codigo assinado
<Gugs> Luis_Rosseto, quanto de memória você tem no seu computador ?
<SergioDC> ta dando esse erro (7, 9, u'No public key')
<Luis_Rosseto> cor i7 com 8 giga e hd de 750
<RedBerete> Tiago, fala do comentário do nethell q vc ia falar
<mafgomes> No site, a recomendação pelo 32bits é porque esta versão roda em praticamente qualquer máquina. A de 64 só roda nas máquinas com processadores de 64bits.
<RedBerete> Tiago, fala do comentário do nethell
<rui> muito boa palestra !
<garliene_> iiiii...uma pena o que é?
<Luis_Rosseto> ok galera obrigado...
<nethell> Valeu, Red :)
<anaplantinha> ih! pelo jeito ele vai sair......
<garliene_> TIAGO DIGA
<RodrigoPvai> ate +
<RodrigoPvai> ate 1 hora
<welbe>  por que o umbutu 12.04 fica dando conflito de plugins no compiz?
<RodrigoPvai> vou suspender depois eu vouto
<abb-bruno> Ótimo! Até mais..
<RodrigoPvai> ate +
<RodrigoPvai> vou comer
<rmarcandier> obrigado t+
<DanielSantAnna> Até mais!!
<garliene_> Inté ++++
<tiagoscd> valeu povo :)
<tiagoscd> até às 13h
<anaplantinha> tchau  turma
<niltonvasques> ateh
<RedBerete> ana
<RedBerete> espera
<nethell> é......................... mais uma jam para nada....
<petferreira>   até
<RedBerete> pessoal
<SergioDC> alguem pode me dizer oq é esse erro na hora de assinar o codigo de contuda? (7, 9, u'No public key')
<RedBerete> sobre a idéia de ajudar os iniciantes
<bergginu> parece que vai ser a tarde
<RedBerete> eu mesmo sou um destes
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Intervalo para almoço até às 13h || Apresentador: - || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<Giovani__> alguém sabe me dizer porque a versão 12.10 ficou tão pesada?
<nethell> Fui :)
<RedBerete> e gostaria muito de ter uma forma mais efetiva de fazer isso
<RedBerete> uma comunidade só pros iniciantes
<bergginu> SergioDC: tá faltando subir a public key, ná?
<nethell> Red, o problema é esse, é por isso que sempre briguei.
<SergioDC> nn ja fiz tudo
<SergioDC> so falta isso
<nethell> A comunidade está abandonando os novatos.
<vinicius3cta> hello  guys
<anaplantinha> RedBerete e quem iria nos ajudar se todos são iniciantes? Acho que assim não dá, né?
<RedBerete> mas aí é que tá, ana
<tiagoscd> nethell: não acho que ensinar a usar o IRC ou criar conta no Launchpad seja uma coisa para não iniciantes
<RedBerete> tem que chamar o pessoal mais iniciado a não esquecer dos iniciantes
<folksilva> RedBerete, poderiamos criar uma "Universidade Ubuntu"
<tiagoscd> foi o que abordamos aqui hjoe
<tiagoscd> *hoje
<nethell> Sempre reclamei quanto a participação de novatos no laucnpad, o processo é difícil para quem está entrando no suporte.
<tiagoscd> nethell: exato, por isso que ensinamos isso hoje
<folksilva> vc já viu os cursos do Coursera? nesse estilo ia ficar bem legal pros iniciantes
<folksilva> e pros já experientes também
<vinicius3cta> galera, não vejo isso da comunidade abandonar os newbs
<nethell> É fácil falar vai lá, cria as chaves, assina o código e pronto... vai fazer que é uma verdadeira via crucis.
<RedBerete> pois é
<nethell> Tiago, seguinte: o pessoal está abandonando a documentação.
<vinicius3cta> que é difícil é mas é necessário
<anaplantinha> mas precisa assinar o tal launchpad, e entrar na comunidade? eu não sei se fiz isso.... com certeza não fiz um processo tão complicado como o que o tiago mostrou
<RedBerete> falta a consciência de que não se pode ensinar pressupondo uma mentalidade que o iniciante não tem
<nethell> Zandre pegou o time tem pelo menos dois anos, a página do André Godin ficou sendo referência porque ninguém atualizava o caminho.
<RedBerete> tem q ensinar com a mentalidade do iniciante
<tiagoscd> nethell: sim, como falamos no hangout, o time estava abandonado
<tiagoscd> assim que a migração do wiki acontecer vamos  começar a trabalhar em cima disso
<nethell> Eu mesmo, quando entrei para o time de tradução, levei uma surra para encontrar o CC atualizado para assinar.
<nethell> Depois tive que ensinar em pvt um monte de interessados.
<tiagoscd> nethell: cara, você tá reclamando do código de conduta mas foi exatamente isso que ensinamos hoje
<nethell> isso não deveria ser assim, deveria ser documentado e atualizado sempre.
<vinicius3cta> isso é verdade
<tiagoscd> sim, deveria
<tiagoscd> só faltam colaboradores
<tiagoscd> e é o que estamos fazendo aqui hoje, tentando recrutar
<RedBerete> mas aí é q tá
<RedBerete> pra ter mais colaboradores
<nethell> Tudo bem Tiago, desculpe.
<RedBerete> deveriam simplificar o processo, atualizar, etc
<RedBerete> iria ter mais colaboradores assim
<vinicius3cta> nethell, falar o que falta é fácil... dificil é encontrar pessoas dispostas a trabalhar
<nethell> Sim, sei disso, Tiago.
<nethell> Vinicius, o incentivo tem que partir para cima dos novatos.
<tiagoscd> bom gente, não acho que essa discussão vá levar a alguma coisa produtiva. o que estamos tentando fazer é reativar o time de documentação e é normal ele estar desatualizado por estar abandonado
<vinicius3cta> concordo com vc nethell
<vinicius3cta> mas veja bem
<DanielSantAnna> anaplantinha - Para assinar o código vc pode acompanhar esse wiki ele esta bem detalhado eu atualizado (atualizei ele faz alguns meses)..http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta ....segue passa a passo..com calma
<nethell> Só para terem idéia: Nas épocas dos 9s e 10s, grande parte dos colaboradores de documentação e tradução eram novatos.
<tiagoscd> a verdade é que o wiki vai ser migrado em breve e vamos precisar de gente pra debulhar textos, vídeos e tudo mais
<vinicius3cta> atualmente muita gente largou de mão muitos projetos
<DanielSantAnna> e qualquer coisa pergunta aqui!!
<anaplantinha> abraços a todos, vou sair (pelo menos vou tentar!)
<vinicius3cta> e dai colocar "a culpa" em quem permaneceu e acabou ficando com muitas responsabilidades é errado
<vinicius3cta> entende?
<vinicius3cta> sei que não é seu caso
<RedBerete> acho q n se tá discutindo questão de culpa, vinicius
<vinicius3cta> vc está comentando o que falta
<vinicius3cta> sim sim
<RedBerete> é questão do que seria mais efetivo
<Giovani__> documentação pode ser em imagem, mais precisamente em vídeo
<vinicius3cta> ok redeberete
<tiagoscd> sim povo
<RedBerete> que, ao meu ver, acho que seria dar um suporte melhor aos novatos
<RedBerete> assim teria mais colaboradores
<tiagoscd> quem quiser colaborar certamente será auxiliado pelo ZandreBran
<vinicius3cta> mas essa é justamente a função do time de documentação e dos LoCo teans
<vinicius3cta> esse ano as coisas estão mudando
<vinicius3cta> eu entendo o ponto de vista de vcs
<vinicius3cta> vcs não estão errados. Deve sim existir um foco nos novatos
<vinicius3cta> e isso é importante
<nethell> Pessoal, posso dar uma opinião?
<vinicius3cta> mas como o tiagoscd falou
<vinicius3cta> manda
<vinicius3cta> ...
<nethell> Temos mesmo é que incentivar a entrada de usuários domésticos no time, novatos mesmo.
<nethell> Eles tem gás, vontade, disposição para entrar no sistema e fuçar.
<nethell> Curiosidade inicial.
<nethell> É disso que estamos precisando realmente.,
<RedBerete> eu mesmo sou um destes, nethell
<RedBerete> sou novato
<nethell> Nós, burros velhos, já demos o que podíamos, estamos levando a coisa a título de experiencia.
<RedBerete> e estou defendendo esse ponto de vista justamente por ter vontade de ajudar, mas às vezes sem saber como
<nethell> Entendo Red, podes crer.
<tiagoscd> galera, eu sei que as vezes falta alguém dar um gás e tudo mais
<nethell> Eu sempre levei na Locoteam a idéia de maior apoio possível aos novatos, deixar o suporte avançado para experts, mas sem fazer distinções nas listas.
<tiagoscd> mas se vocês estão dispostos a colaborar nada impede de entrar em contato com a lista
<nethell> Ou seja: Se um novato faz uma pergunta, a dele sempre deveria ser prioritária, entende?
<DanielSantAnna> RedBerete - é muito boa essa vontade de vcs de ajudar...
<nethell> Tiago, entendo teu ponto de vista, admiro teu trabalho e tua dedicação.
<DanielSantAnna> É não é difícil...
<tiagoscd> agradeço pela opinião de vocês, e prometo que vamos pensar em algo para melhorar essa parte
<nethell> Mas estou vendo o suporte básico, para novatos, ficar por conta do "google" e não da comunidade.
<RedBerete> pois é, net
<DanielSantAnna> Um simples compartilhar de informações sobre o Ubuntu já é uma grande ajuda
<RedBerete> cara
<vitorlobo> buguntu tem um loop problemático
<vitorlobo> quando vc pensa q vai estabilizar
<vitorlobo> aparece uma cacetada de usuarios
<vitorlobo> cada um com uma gambi maior q a outra
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Julinux> Eu tenho uma página no Google que o nome é Aprendendo Linux, vou ver se consigo disponibilizar algum conteúdo por semana
<vitorlobo> essa versao 12.10 entao...só a Ursinha que diz q ta estável
<vitorlobo> rs
<DanielSantAnna> usar mídias sociais para divulgar e mostrar a todos o quanto é bom o sistema!
<Danniel-Lara> nethell: em vez de reclamar por tu não procurar dar um sugestão de melhorias ?
<Ozzie11> Mile duque que eu não acessava o iRc rs
<RedBerete> lol
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  sendo assim, n se apegue a Ubuntu quando for falar de Linux
<vitorlobo> até pq...ubuntu nem é mais...a distro mais usada
<vitorlobo> como ja foi um dia
<RedBerete> ã?
<vitorlobo> a mais usada é o Mint
<DanielSantAnna> Não entendo porque as pessoas entram aqui se não gostam ...
<nethell> Daniel, estou parando em questão de suporte. Já fui um xiita, já briguei, já ajudei bagaraio.
<vitorlobo> depois Mageia
<vitorlobo> depois Ubuntu sendo este em terceiro
<Julinux> porque, tem alguma diferença entre ubuntu e linux? eu to falando do Linux em Geral, mas focado no ubuntu que é a distro mais fácil para todos começarem
<vitorlobo> rs
<nethell> Agora estou só passando a bola adiante.
<vitorlobo> DanielSantAnna, alguém disse q n gosta? vc leu isso? cola por favor?
<nethell> Estou apenas relatando os problemas que sempre existiram e permanecem.
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  exato, é pq mta gente se limita ao ubuntu quando fala-se em Linux
<salem_> vitorlobo, se você está usando distro watch como fonte de estatísticas, sugiro repensar nisso.
<Julinux> eu não
<vitorlobo> salem_, então me dê uma melhor, tem?
<Julinux> eu to falando do Linux em geral
<tiagoscd> a verdade é que tem muita gente pra apontar os problemas e pouca pra colaborar
<Giovani__> linux seria o kernel, ubuntu seria a distruibuição.  <Julinux>
<Danniel-Lara> nethell:  o problema é sempre relatar ,falar , o que precisamos é de atitudes
<tiagoscd> então eu sugiro que quem não quer mais colaborar não fique só reclamando
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, e ainda tem as que apontam e colaboram rs
<nethell> Quem disse que não gosto? Uso Ubuntu direto, meu dia a dia, meu trabalho, minha diversão... mas a comunidade está se dividindo, só isso. O suporte está ficando perdido no espaço.
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, eu por exemplo
<vitorlobo> ^^
<salem_> vitorlobo, tenho, vai nas ruas e pergunte quem conhece ubuntu, e quem conhece linux mint.
<Kazenin> coringao, meu chefão !
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: sim, mas as que apontam e colaboram são bem vindas
<nethell> Ok, gente... saindo. Desculpem os comentários. podem retirar tudo que eu disse, ok?
<vitorlobo> salem_, ajudou muito.... vou sair pelas ruas do mundo todo para fazer isso, obrigado
<RedBerete> tiago, tem os que querem colaborar mas não sabem, pois são novatos, como eu
<CyL> Essa discussão está roalndo por conta do Ubuntu Jam?
<Giovani__> Não é por nada, mas o mint tá chegando com tudo pra cima do ubuntu, e realmente ele está fazendo bonito hein
<nethell> Abraços a todos e sucesso :)
<salem_> vitorlobo, distrowatch aponta numero de downloads
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd,  amém
<RedBerete> nethell
<Julinux> É o seguinte, quem me disponibilizar um layout de blog bem legal, eu pode ser joomla ou wordpress, eu faço um hangout com a galera pelo menos umas 2 vezes a cada 15 dias para quem ta afim de aprender. Não tenho muitos conhecimentos técnicos ainda, mas pelo menos o básico eu consigo repassar e o resto a gente vai aprender junto
<RedBerete> tem contato?
<salem_> vitorlobo, bom, não vou entrar nesse mérito. esse papo não leva a lugar nenhum
<Giovani__> não acho que seja uma batalha, só que ele parece que ele está sei lá, mais preocupado, num sei dizer ao certo
<tiagoscd> salem_: +1
<vitorlobo> salem_, né
<salem_> tiagoscd, voltamos as 13 então?
<RedBerete> tiago, qual o lugar que vc indica que tenha mais informações para iniciantes
<RedBerete> ?
<tiagoscd> salem_: isso, às 13h
<tiagoscd> RedBerete: hoje temos vários blogs bons sobre Ubuntu e SL em geral
<tiagoscd> além do canal do IRC
<Elfox> Ninguém me perguntou mas mesmo assim vou falar :): www.vivaolinux.com.br me ajudou muito quando eu era iniciante
<tiagoscd> que são bons meios para buscar informações
<odraencoded> O ubuntu tem um canal IRC em portugues??
<tiagoscd> odraencoded: você está nele
<vitorlobo> Elfox, vivaolinux é mtu bom
<samurai_black> #ubuntu-pt
<odraencoded> :o
<vitorlobo> Elfox, penso q seja a comunidade mais completa mesmo
<salem_> tiagoscd, blz, valeu.. vou almoçar então.. já volto ae
<Elfox> ubuntu, redes, firewall tudo que for duvidas la eles te ajudam
<tiagoscd> salem_: valeu, bom apetite lá, abraço
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd,  ta trabalhando pra a canonical?
<RedBerete> O viva, Elfox?
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: não :)
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd,  mas ja trabalhou?
<Danniel-Lara> pessoal quem quiser jogar pacman no ubuntu   http://migre.me/duNQp
<tiagoscd> também não vitorlobo
<Elfox> vitorlobo, concordo la é um mistura de ajuda simultanea a propria comunidade que faz o site
<vitorlobo> Elfox, eu penso q seja a maior tbm viu
<vitorlobo> Elfox, e ativa tbm
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntubrsc.com / www.ubuntero.com.br / www.sejalivre.org
<tiagoscd> alguns sites recomendados :)
<RedBerete> valeu
<tiagoscd> povo, vou lá almoçar e volto logo mais
<RedBerete> flws
<petferreira> bom apetite
<tiagoscd> valeu, obrigado
<tiagoscd> abraço
<vitorlobo> pro pessoal que curte...mudar a aparencia das área de trabalho, personalizar e tal no ubuntu recomendo o ubuntued.info/
<vitorlobo> tem uma área lá....só pra isso
<vitorlobo> bem completa
<Elfox> agora só pra falar de ubuntu os mais ativos é o ubuntubrsc, ubuntero, ubuntued e mais alguns que eu não conheço :D
<Elfox> Porque só existe ubuntubrsc ??? Sera que tem ubuntubrmg, ubuntubrba etc
<Julinux> never, até pq não sou fã só de ubuntu, eu gosto muito do Debian também
<petferreira> de uma forma bem geral, eu recomendo o http://www.guiafoca.org/ lá tem desde o que é um mouse e como se usa, até configurar um cluster, e é dividido em iniciante, intermediário e avançado
<vitorlobo> facebook ta rodando ai?
<vitorlobo> aqui n entra nem...
<Julinux> mas hoje em dia muita gente vem achando que ubuntu não é Linux
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  mta gente pensa que oq mais mata é o cancer, o alcool, a aids...mas oq mais mata é a ignorância
<Elfox> vitorlobo, tava com um problema igual ao seu
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  rs
<Elfox> vitorlobo, qual kernel vc ta usando ?
<vitorlobo> Elfox,  deve ser regional
<vitorlobo> Elfox,  3.7.9
<Elfox> psé esse éo problema ta com esse kernel e o face num entra nem a pal
<Elfox> muda pra um kernel mais antigo
<odraencoded> vitorlobo: Pensei que fosse a morte
<vitorlobo> Elfox, mas esse n é o problema rs
<vitorlobo> Elfox,  pq a 5 minutos tava entrando
<Elfox> no meu era '-'
<vitorlobo> Elfox,  e to com esse kernel a mais de 1 mes
<Elfox> troquei o facebook abriu
<vitorlobo> Elfox,  e tbm, n uso ubuntu
<vitorlobo> :P
<odraencoded> Voce trocou o facebook?
<Elfox> nem eu uso fedora
<SergioDC> alguem pode me dizer oq é esse erro na hora de assinar o codigo de contuda? (7, 9, u'No public key')
<Elfox> ops rs troquei o kernel
<SergioDC> ja tentei refazer tudo 3 vz e nn vai
<Elfox> e o facebook abriu
<mafgomes> SergioDC: onde vc vê esse erro? Na página do Código de Conduta?
<hggdh> SergioDC: aparentemente ainda não carregaste tua chave pública no launchpad
<SergioDC> na hora de mandar o codigo assinado
<hggdh> SergioDC: qual o teu userId no LP?
<mafgomes> Mas, como disse o hggdh, vc já fez o upload da sua chave pública?
<Julinux> eai, alguém se disponibiliza me mandar um layout de blog?
<SergioDC> mais o problema é que quando eu vou em Sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct diz que eu ja tenho o Open PGP key e manda eu ir penas para o sing it
<SergioDC> CC557E0D
<vitorlobo> ufa
<hggdh> SergioDC: isto não me parece userId
<vitorlobo> me livrei desses pepinos todos
<odraencoded> vitorlobo: Mas e agora no almoço como que vai ser? :P
<vitorlobo> odraencoded, pamonha
<mafgomes> Não, o que o SergioDC colocou não é userID, é o ID da chave.
<odraencoded> xD
<vitorlobo> reboot now
<SergioDC> esse é o PGP key
<SergioDC> a chave seria essa
<SergioDC> 7622ED25235278E5693BE0554A7BE907CC557E0D
<mafgomes> A questão, SergioDC, é se essa chave está associada ao seu userID.
<SergioDC> q é a Fingerprint
<SergioDC> esta siim
<mafgomes> Então, não sei como te ajudar... :-(
<SergioDC> quando eu entro no, Sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, diz isso aki  It appears you have already done this. The key CC557E0D is registered on your account. You can skip to the next step if you are not intending on signing with a different key.
<tiagoscd> SergioDC: qual seu id no launchpad?
<SergioDC> ~sergiodinizsh
<SergioDC> https://launchpad.net/~sergiodinizsh
<mafgomes> Cara, essa mensagem em inglês quer dizer exatamente que você JÁ assinou o código de conduta.
<samurai_black> #gentoo-br
<samurai_black> agora lembrei... rsrsr
<SergioDC> a fraser quer dizer que eu ja tenho a key e agora so preciso manda o codigo de conduta assinado, e é onde ta aparecendo o erro
<SergioDC> nomeu launch aparece isso ainda Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: No
<mafgomes> Ah, entendi.
<mafgomes> Então, não sei mesmo como te ajudar. :-(
<SergioDC> '--'
<Elfox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LHXP-1WpOIs O cara desse video conseguiu jogar angry birds em um terminal de banco O.o
<arifbiogomes> Bom dia qual é o tema agora tarde
 * hggdh vai ao brunch
<mafgomes> Tá aí em cima: almoço. Mais tarde (13:00, ou 13:30, não entendi direito), vai ter a programação vespertina citada no link http://sejalivre.org/participe-do-ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013/
<Elfox> Demonsytração do Ubuntu Touch agora
<Elfox> desconsiderem o "y"
<DSilvaOliveira> eae galera
<DSilvaOliveira> que horas volta mesmo? as 13?
<mafgomes> Não entendi se volta às 13 ou 13:30.
<bergginu> afinal, que horas volta?
<Danniel-Lara> pelo que sei é as 13:00
 * Elfox Almoço
<tiagoscd> voltaremos às 13h mesmo :)
<SergioDC> ate q fiiiim sinooooou
<SergioDC> lol
<SergioDC> =D
<vitorlobo> hggdh, o mercado ai..geralmente nas entrevistas ..são bem burocráticos qto a comprovação de graduação certo? digo, diploma de nivel superior, anos de experiencia , formas de comprovar teus skills!?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: normalmente tens que apresentar um diploma, ou mostrar actuação profissional compatível
<vitorlobo> paladinn,  viu ai
<hggdh> vitorlobo: tipo 2/3 anos de trabalho na área para cada ano de faculdade
<paladinn> sim
<vitorlobo> hggdh, arruma ai 2 mulheres de boa aparencia e carater faz propaganda de 2 rapazes brasileiros.....arruma uma pra mim outra pro paladinn  faz o esquema ae
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> alicia as mina ae
<vitorlobo> q tamo pensando em cair fora
<hggdh> com curso superior, ou diploma de pos-graduação, é mais fácil
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas nem todos são reconhecidos tbm...tem isso
<hggdh> mais ou menos
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  por exemplo, a T.I q nao é regulamentado....será q n tem problema?
<hggdh> o que é T.I.?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  tecnologia da informação...ciencia da computação, sistemas de informação, analise de sistemas...
<vitorlobo> hggdh, essas áreas
<paladinn> development software
<hggdh> normalmente, se estás a aplicar para um visto de trabalho, teu histórico escolar é enviado para um expert, que olha as matérias, e cria uma equivalencia para um curso semelhante aqui
<hggdh> er, histórico escolar *E* experiencia proffisional
<AlexandreMBM> Bom dia a todos! A página inicial de wiki.ubuntu-br.org está estranha... houve uma mudança de políticas?
<AlexandreMBM> Também encontrei muitas páginas em inglês, na pesquisa.
<exercitodigital> De volta
<hggdh> vitorlobo: uma vez isto sido feito, a maioria das empresas não mais quer saber do teu diploma
<hggdh> (nunca mostrei os meus aqui)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, bem mais burocratico q aqui
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pode não ser da minha conta mas vocês estão falando no canal: onde?
<tiagoscd> estamos no ar :)
<hggdh> vitorlobo: tenha em mente que aqui o peixe, literalmente, morre pela boca
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Comunicado || Apresentador: tiagoscd || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: trabalho no US. Mas agora recomeçamos.
<vitorlobo> hggdh, por outro lado, vc tem condiçoes melhores de trabalho
<vitorlobo> paladinn,  viu ai...o sistema é bruto
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, recomeçou o que? o trabalho no US o wiki sobre o qual perguntei?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: agora é off-topic, recolocar-me-ei no teu canal
<bergginu> de volta aqui
<garliene> Boa Tarde..
<bergginu> garliene: boa!
<kernel> vitorlobo, cade teu irmao o s0nic-
<kernel> kkk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ta na tua igreja adorando a silas malafaia
<vitorlobo> kernel, e fumando maconha
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, é você, no vídeo? o que é o Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013?
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM: evento acontecendo agora e este canal tá sendo a via de discussão
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM: o evento reúne o time do ubuntu-br
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM: estamos esperando as palestras da tarde
<AlexandreMBM> bergginu, isso eu entendi. mas estou sem som (por XDMCP), mas em poucas palavras, sobre o que é o evento? as palestras não seguem uma agenda?
<AlexandreMBM> bergginu, é você, no vídeo?
<mafgomes> AlexandreMBM: não, é o @tiagoscd no vídeo.
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM: informações em http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<AlexandreMBM> mafgomes, OK. bergginu. Daqui a pouco eu volto.
<AlexandreMBM> bergginu, obrigado.
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM: tranquilo, cara
<alt-al> consegui twittar agora
<SergioDC> vai trabalhar onde? :)
<bergginu> tiagoscd: avisa aí qundo começar, pra a gente atualizar a página
<mafgomes> bergginu: já começou. Pode atualizar a página.
<RodrigoPvai> perdi alguma coisa
<garliene> Tiago...Força neste momento...sinta ai nosso apoio ...
<RodrigoPvai> Boa tarde
<RodrigoPvai> a todos
<bergginu> mafgomes: valeu aí
<DanielSantAnna> Bha perdi o anuncio..tenho q olhar depois!!
<garliene> aqui esta escuro a tela
<giomanetta> aki tbm
<DanielSantAnna> se imagem
<bergginu> mafgomes: uai, mas aqui só vejo os vídeos da manhã
<RodrigoPvai> ae
<RodrigoPvai> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<nethell> Também estou vendo o vídeo da parte da manhã.
<RodrigoPvai> kkk
<RodrigoPvai> ja estou para tarde
<DanielSantAnna> sem imagem do Tiago!!
<giomanetta> começou?
<bergginu> ufa, cara
<bergginu> pensei que estava perdendo
<mafgomes> @bergginu: Estranho... mas o hangout estava rolando. Ah, agora voltou.
<RodrigoPvai> Ubuntu Phone é fods
<RodrigoPvai> eu quero
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: ?
<RodrigoPvai> Ubuntu Phone eu quero
<garliene> Tiago parabéns pela postura.. Como ja disse , vc um jovem corajoso.. E afastando... volte logo...rsrs
<RodrigoPvai> da f5 na pagina e ja começou http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> da f5 na pagina e ja começou http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Hora ta errada
<Raonii> Olhando os vídeos de Ubuntu Phone, já despertar muito interesse em usar...   mas não existem muitas informações sobres quais celulares viram com ele oficialmente, ou se teremos que instalar em qualquer Smart que suporte.
<bergginu> pois é
<bergginu> acho que vai ser as 13:30
<RodrigoPvai> começou
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> enfim
<bergginu> consegui
<RodrigoPvai> travou a camera
<RodrigoPvai> voutou
<RodrigoPvai> só tem para idioma Ingles
<bergginu> gente, viram a review da info: http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/blogs/zonalivre/mobile/minha-experiencia-com-o-ubuntu-touch-no-nexus-s/?utm_source=redesabril_info&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=redesabril_info&utm_content=info
<mafgomes> Em que hardware o Ubuntu Phone roda hoje? Só o Google Nexus?
<RodrigoPvai> Colocar o Kurumin
<RodrigoPvai> ai pronto
<ubuntero> mafgomes, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/02/ubuntu-for-phones-portado-para-novos-aparelhos/
<bergginu> RodrigoPvai: grande Kurumin
<RodrigoPvai> é
<RodrigoPvai> Inverte a camera
<RodrigoPvai> Inverte
<mafgomes> Estou vendo legal... Só seria legal inverter.
<bergginu> pode distanciar um pouco o fone da cam
<RodrigoPvai> inverte a camera
<RicardoLuiz_Ubun> Boa tarde! Alguém do UbuntuBR-SP por aqui?
<RodrigoPvai> <RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Giovani__> Ubuntu Gnome Remix é meio que vamos dizer "oficial" ?
<nethell> Tiago, tente afastar mais um pouco, penso que o espelho está dificultando o foco.
<garliene> Fácil entendimento...gostei
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<AlexandreMBM> Quem perdeu a manhã (por desconhecimento) que nem eu:
<RodrigoPvai> WIfi no Ubuntu ja era
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOTFIS-cLC0
<UbuntuTouchOS> acessem @ubuntutouchos
<Ricardo_> em que cel ta instalado?
<ubuntero> Ricardo_, galaxy nexus
<RodrigoPvai> Quero colocar Ubuntu no Nokia c3
<RodrigoPvai> tem como?
<Ricardo_> será que teria como fazer um port para galaxy ace?
<ubuntero> RodrigoPvai, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nethell> Outra dica: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/02/ubuntu-for-phones-portado-para-novos-aparelhos/
<RodrigoPvai> Carrossel
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<garliene> kkkkkk
<nethell> Lembrem-se de acompanhar... ainda está em desenvolvimento, gente.
<RodrigoPvai> kkkk
<bergginu> mata a infância de todo mundo e agora fica se saindo
<garliene> Sim Nethel ontem no papo de buteco, foi dito isso ..
<RodrigoPvai> é verdade quem usa LInux é nerd?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<CesarNog> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Touch-OS/566200373390775?ref=hl
<RodrigoPvai> é verdade quem usa LInux é nerd?
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, comando de voz também pode fechar
<paioniu> Alguém aí usa o modem ZTE MF110 para conexões 3g?
<bergginu> é de se esperar comando de voz?
<CesarNog> galera criei as comunidades do ubuntu touch no facebook e twitter
<alvaro_> Qual o Kernel estavel para a versão 12.04?
<ubuntero> bergginu, alguns comandos de voz já estão funcionando
<CesarNog> cool
<RicardoLuiz_Ubun> Boa tarde pessoal! UbuntuBr-SP marcando presença aqui
<Leostyles> quem e essa cara?
<bergginu> ubuntero, legal, cara
<Leostyles> q ta falando?
<ExercitoDigital_> Qual a previsão de sair a versão final? Será compatível com Galaxy S2 e S3?
<nethell> Ivan Fuzzer
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, eu também gostaria que alguém falasse sobre o kernel do 12.04 aqui no canal
<nethell> Não,  troquei.
<garliene> @Tiago Salem facil entendimento, eu gostei..
<bergginu> melhor ainda: qual o nick do cara que tá falando?
<CesarNog> comunidade https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Touch-OS/566200373390775?ref=hl
<RodrigoPvai> Tou testando o 13.04
<RodrigoPvai> muito legal
<salem_> bergginu, sou eu
<CesarNog> sigam nos em @ubuntutouchos
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, instalei o sistema essa semana, o 12.04.2, e estou achando, olhando os logs, que ele veio originalmente com o kernel quantal-lts. não sei o porquê disso
<niltonvasques> tiagoscd: tem como mudar pra sua tela ?
<bergginu> salem_, tem blog teu sobre ubuntu touth?
<RodrigoPvai> tem o IRC no Nexus
<RodrigoPvai> tem né?
<garliene> @+salem Perfeito ...kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<alvaro_> estranho
<salem_> bergginu, infelizmente nao bloguei nada sobre ubuntu touch.
<bergginu> salem_, minha esposa aqui: diz que vai assistir palestra e vem um cara mostrar o batman
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, quit, delete, isso eu já testei por voz e funcionou
<paioniu> Alguém já usou o modem ZTE MF110 no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> paioniu,  é o modem usado pela gvt/
<vitorlobo> ?
<bergginu> paioniu, tendo problemas?
<RodrigoPvai> não
<RodrigoPvai> Google vox
<RodrigoPvai> Google voz
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, fala quit e ele vai fechar o aplicativo que está aberto
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, eu não. o que acontece?
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, ou vai na foto e diz delete e ele vai apagar
<Rudineiw> tiagoscd: fala "quit" dai ele sai do aplicativo
<RodrigoPvai> esse recurso de voz vai ser em Portugues?
<Alvaro_> AlexandreMBM, gostaria de instalar o mais novo kernel estavel do 12.04
<RodrigoPvai> esse recurso de voz vai ser em Portugues?
<xGrind> RodrigoPvai, o Ubuntu 13.04 ta mais rapido msm?
<garliene> @tiagoscd Como veterana no papo de buteco , mereço celular ubuntu..kkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> Alvaro_, não posso lhe ajudar; eu mesmo tenho aquelas dúvidas. você estaria disposto a compilar?
<RodrigoPvai> ZTE MF110
<Ricardo_> cara que shooww
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Ricardo_> parece q vai ser grande concorrente ao android
<alvaro__> e se ferrar o sistema? já fiz 5 reinstalações
<paioniu> Esse modem precisa ser desplugado da porta USB quando a conexão cai. Além disso, com ele leva de 1 a 2 minutos para o nm-aplet mostrar a opção de conexão.
<folksilva> a gente consegue rodar o ubuntu touch em emulador?
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, já tentou o Google incluindo a palavra "ubuntu"?
<cesarnog> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Touch-OS/
<bergginu> a demonstração ficou boa
<Raonii> caiu?
<bergginu> não
<RodrigoPvai> não
<mafgomes> Esse Ubuntu Touch vai ser de código aberto de verdade, ou "meio fechado", como o Android?
<Raonii> voltou!
<RodrigoPvai> é aberto
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, demonstração http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/02/videocast-26-galaxy-x-e-ubuntu-for-phones/
<bergginu> mafgomes, creio que vá ser aberto
<giomanetta> eu que questionei ontem no buteco sobre o nexus
<cesarnog> https://mobile.twitter.com/ubuntutouchos
<RodrigoPvai> ANDROID e Ubuntu Toch é Aberto ( na minha opinião )
<Bury>  Sabe algo sobre rodar em iPhone?
<Raonii> E quando o Ubuntu Phone vai estar disponível para outros desenvolvedores? apenas após o lançamento oficial?
<bergginu> não sei se é pq eu tô envolvido, mas o começo do Ubuntu Touch tá dando muito o que falar, se comparado a outros sistemas
<AlexandreMBM> Esse Ubuntu não é pesado?
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM, ele é feito pra dispositivos mais top
<Netto> sobre o ubuntu touch...tem requisitos minimos de hardware para instalar? e sobre esses app para instalar o linux nos cels androids, vc's recomendam o procedimento?
<bergginu> AlexandreMBM, mas temos que ver o andamento, pq sempre dá pra deixar mais leve, caprixando nas linhas
<niltonvasques> Ta rolando o Hackaton para o porte para os demais dispositivos link: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/2264/detail/
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Servidor de Hamachi no Ubuntu Nome CS 1.6 Ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> Servidor de Hamachi no Ubuntu Nome CS 1.6 Ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> \O/
<RodrigoPvai> sem senha
<RodrigoPvai> Servidor de Hamachi no Ubuntu Nome CS 1.6 Ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> se senha
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<Bury> Rodará em iPhone?
<ubuntero> Bury, se alguém portar
<SergioDC> vai ter terminal?
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Danniel-Lara> Servidor de Hamachi não seria uma gambiarra ?
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkk
<garliene> @Tiagoscd foi legal..e facil entendimento
<bergginu> sim
<bergginu> salem_, pode falar
<DanielSantAnna> sim
<Netto> sobre o ubuntu touch...tem requisitos minimos de hardware para instalar? e sobre esses app para instalar o linux nos cels androids, vc's recomendam o procedimento?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> salem_, aceitamos de presente
<bergginu> :D
<garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, 5
<Bury> 5 mega
<giomanetta> a garliene esta na frente rssssssss
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkkk
<Olnei> Boa tarde a todos!
<garliene> @giomanetta \0/ verdade...
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<bergginu> tamos aqui
<petferreira> não acredito, foi portado pro meu aparelho, nunca mexi nele, mas agora a mão tá coçando
<RodrigoPvai> ALguem joga cs
<Olnei> Cheguei agora....quero instalar Ubuntu Phone no meu GSII...
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Introdução ao QML || Apresentador: salem_ || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<Raonii> vai cagar né?
<Netto> sobre o ubuntu touch...tem requisitos minimos de hardware para instalar? e sobre esses app para instalar o linux nos cels androids, vc's recomendam o procedimento?
<RodrigoPvai> Alguem joga cs, tou testando no wine
<RodrigoPvai> pelo Hamachi
<RodrigoPvai> no CS piarata
<RodrigoPvai> da para entrar
<Danniel-Lara> RodrigoPvai   já tem no steam pra linux
<giomanetta> tiago da para baixar no site do ubuntu versao para servidor lts?
<giomanetta> antes de entrar no novo topico
<Netto> tem algum jeito de instalar o steam, sem ter que atualizar o mesmo?
<Danniel-Lara> RodrigoPvai:  não precisa de pirataria e gambiarra , já tem CS no steam pra linux
<paioniu> Em outros linuxes apresenta o mesmo comportamento. Já usei do artifício de matar o NetworkManager e o modem-manager e depois reiniciá-los, mas nem sei dizer se funcionou. Parece que há um atraso para o nm-applet 'reconhecer' o modem.
<giomanetta> tiago da para baixar do site do ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<giomanetta> versao servidor lts?
<Danniel-Lara> giomanetta:  sim tem como baixar sim no site
<bergginu> salem_,  funfou, cara
<RodrigoPvai> Que é QML?
<nethell> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bergginu> RodrigoPvai, a linguagem usada no Ubuntu Touth
<DanielSantAnna> ta ok
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> valew
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<salem_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<RodrigoPvai> tou instalando
<bergginu> blz
<RodrigoPvai> enrrola mais um pouco que ta terminado
<RodrigoPvai> de instalar
<bergginu> salem_, paradígma é mais claro
<nethell> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<bergginu> salem_, tipo linguagem delcarativa?
<RodrigoPvai> 10%
<niltonvasques> RodrigoPvai: só precisa do qtCreator?
<bergginu> pra mais tarde: vai dar pra misturar Python, ou vai ter python no Ubntu Touch?
<RodrigoPvai> 20%
<tiagoscd> só aguardar ele mostrar os aplicativos :)
<RodrigoPvai> ta muio ruim
<Ricardo_> sim
<RodrigoPvai> ta ruim
<SergioDC> sim
<Bury> Aqui está mito bom
<petferreira> prá mim tá bom
<rmarcandier> aqui ta muito bom
<niltonvasques> aki ta bom
<Elfox> ta bom
<DanielSantAnna> +oi-
<bergginu> dá pra ler aqui
<garliene> Fosco ..não fica claro
<SergioDC> aki ta bom
<bergginu> salem_, não tá perfeito, ams dá pra ler
<Rudineiw> talvez aumentar um pouco o tamanho da fonte
<RodrigoPvai> calma ae
<ExercitoDigital_> tábom sim...
<RodrigoPvai> 30%
<SergioDC> xD
<BRvitorio> olá pessoal, como vai?
<paulo> e aí já começou?
<Elfox> paulo, ja :D
<bergginu> paulo, sim, cara
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> 35%
<Ricardo_> qual ubuntu vc ta usando no terminal??
<bergginu> 12.10
<bergginu> se n me engano
<Ricardo_> emulador**
<RodrigoPvai> nossa
<bergginu> pois é
<paulo> blz
<tiagoscd> Ricardo_: ele está usando o Ubuntu 12.10
<RodrigoPvai> Ta na metade da instalçação
<RodrigoPvai> 50%
<l3ig0> eita que eh gente, nunca vi tanta gente ruunida junta em um canal de irc, a nao ser na #freenode
<bergginu> salem_, todo programdor passa por isso
<bergginu> até pra internacionalizar é melhor
<AlexandreMBM> Tem como consultar os jogos do Steam sem instalar o Steam?
<mafgomes> Que opções tem para controle de versão? Git / CVS / SVN?
<RodrigoPvai> 63%
<RodrigoPvai> caiu
<AlexandreMBM> mactimes_, Mercurial..
<RodrigoPvai> caiu a imagem
<Bury> Caiu sim
<folksilva> sumiu
<Elfox> caiuuuuuu
<Bury> Voltou
<RodrigoPvai> voutou
<Elfox> amém
<niltonvasques> mandinga
<AlexandreMBM> mactimes_, Bazaar...
<tiagoscd> qtdeclaratives5-qtquick2-plugin
<RodrigoPvai> 90%
<RodrigoPvai> ai só instalar
<AlexandreMBM> Respondendo a mim mesmo:
<AlexandreMBM> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<RodrigoPvai> ta instalando
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> liguagem de baer
<RodrigoPvai> liguagem de bar
<RodrigoPvai> tou instalando
<Elfox> pensei que ia medir rs
<RodrigoPvai> Qual é comando para abrir memso?
<tiagoscd> RodrigoPvai: qtcreator
<bergginu> salem_, silver
<RodrigoPvai> instalei
<RodrigoPvai> to rodando
<SergioDC> qual o comando para instalar mesmo?
<tiagoscd> SergioDC: um segundo
<d70> SergioDC: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<SergioDC> vlz
<SergioDC> xD
<bergginu> salem_, não tô vendo bem aqui, mas precisa de ";" no fim?
<tiagoscd> :-)
<niltonvasques> parece com os xmls de layout do android
<AlexandreMBM> Meu inglês nunca foi bom e hoje minha mente está cansada ou preguiçosa:
<AlexandreMBM> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/JiuJitsuIsGoodToMasterForSelfDefense
<AlexandreMBM> Pixação?
<bergginu> salem_, ok. mas pões um silver que esse red tá horrível
<bergginu> êeeeeee
<bergginu> tranquilo
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<AlexandreMBM> (parece que se escreve "pichação")
<RodrigoPvai> tou estudando Pascal na escola vai ser melhor para eu criar um aplicação para Ubuntu Phones?
<bergginu> y = -y
<RodrigoPvai> tou estudando Pascal na escola vai ser melhor para eu criar um aplicação para Ubuntu Phones?
<bergginu> 0, 0 em cima a esquerda
<xGrind> RodrigoPvai, to estudando tb =)
<CMathe> BUENAS GAMBAZADA
<SergioDC> seria o 4º quadrante
<d70> como se faz #comentarios no qml?
<SergioDC> viish eu to vendo pascal tambem '--'
<SergioDC> kkk
<SergioDC> tava né..
<SergioDC> :p
<xGrind> essa linguagem é parecido com oq? python?
<AlexandreMBM> Está parecendo que algum desgraçado atacou wiki.ubuntu-br.org.
<d70> de uma linha e multiplas linhas?
<RodrigoPvai> qual liguagem é parecida?
<RodrigoPvai> das aplicações do Ubuntu Phones?
<bergginu> CSS
<bergginu> a cara
<RodrigoPvai> Lgwal
<SergioDC> coloca um 3 quadrado
<RodrigoPvai> qtcreator
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<ppizarro> CSS com javascript
<bergginu> é só alterar cor do fundo que a transparência fica mais perceptível
<xGrind> quem q ta falando la?
<RodrigoPvai> Seu criar essa aplicação só vai funcionar para Ubuntu phones ou no Ubuntu normal?
<iV4n> Como eu programa a logica desse form? Pode ser Python?
<bergginu> perfeito
<RodrigoPvai> Seu criar essa aplicação só vai funcionar para Ubuntu phones ou no Ubuntu normal?
<SergioDC> o z so vai de 0 a 1 mesmo?
<RodrigoPvai> Seu criar essa aplicação só vai funcionar para Ubuntu phones ou no Ubuntu normal ( para pcs, notbooks ) ?
<bergginu> é igualzinho
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, talvez sirva para sua pesquisa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/StableReleaseCadence
<Rudineiw> tiagoscd: sim, parecido com z-index
<bergginu> sonho de consumo
<Fidelis_> o/
<RodrigoPvai> ^^
<bergginu> tamanho var world, eu acho
<alvaro_> vou dar uma olhada
<iV4n> Posso programa a lógica desses form QML em Python?
<mafgomes> Ué, testa aí, com Z negativo!
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, que tal um pouco mais tenha calma? Se esse comportamento vira moda...
<tiagoscd> iV4n: quando começar a parte lógica se puder manda a pergunta :)
<SergioDC> como ficaria um erro ai no programa?
<bergginu> iV4n, acho que isso vai ser em JavaScript
<Canevari> Como instalo o QtQuick 2.0 ?? Estou usando o 1.1 aqui...
<RodrigoPvai> nossa
<iV4n> @tiagocd, @bergginu qdo entrar na parte de lógica eu volto a pergunta obg.
<bergginu> salem_, tiagoscd: suporte a UTF-8 por padrão?
<SergioDC> é case sensitive
<SergioDC> ?
<mafgomes> Tem programador anormal? kkkkk
<tiagoscd> Canevari: você  usou os procedimentos descritos em http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> ?
<SergioDC> kk
<RodrigoPvai> poe dar erro?
<RodrigoPvai> pode dar erro?
<folksilva> a pergunta correta seria, existe programador que é normal?
<RodrigoPvai> *____'
<RodrigoPvai> *____*
<bergginu> folksilva, kkkkkkkkkk
<bergginu> folksilva, para usuário nenhum programador é normal
<SergioDC> gnt a linguagem é case sensitive?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém que possa me dizer algo sobre o wiki.ubuntu-br.org, por favor, contate-me em PVT. Quero ver uma forma de contribuir para re-estabelecer a ordem. Já tenho uma ideia de como colaborar.
<RodrigoPvai> falat descer
<RodrigoPvai> o teexto
<Ricardo_> esse id ja lembra programação xml/java android
<RodrigoPvai> o texto
<AlexandreMBM> Percebi esses dias que o site estava fora do ar. Agora, com ele no ar, vejo que picharam, criaram páginas em inglês nada a ver.
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<RodrigoPvai> faz
<nethell> Alexandre, procure falar com o Zandre, ele está coordenando a documentação :)
<RodrigoPvai> Pode colocar um comando do lado quandrado
<folksilva> que dahora esse negócio de ancoras
<RodrigoPvai> em forma de texto
<Kazenin> tiagoscd, vc tem uma estatística de quem está assistindo?
<AlexandreMBM> nethell, obrigado.
<garliene> @+salem ..Parabéns..está claro sua explicação..
<mafgomes> Dá pra testar com Z negativo?
<bergginu> salem_, o QML 5 é o padrão do Ubuntu touth?
<AlexandreMBM> nethell, você esqueceu o "MBM" e o "Bran".
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jam ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<marcospauloms> boa tarde galera
<marcospauloms> cheguei atrasado, mas cheguei
<Mark_Zuckerberg> hello
<bergginu> salem_, a codificação é UTF-8 mesmo?
<SergioDC> kkk
<Mark_Zuckerberg> I'm watching and am soon going to leave
<mafgomes> Não dá pra testarmos um Z negativo, já que estamos com a mão na massa?
<RodrigoPvai> Is something going on?
<Mark_Zuckerberg> quit[
<tiagoscd> esse Mark era de Campo Grande - MT
<tiagoscd> hahahah
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> ??????
<tiagoscd> MS
<Elfox> auhsuahsuahsuahs
<tiagoscd> segundo o ip
<tiagoscd> hehe
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<SergioDC> so ta falando o tio bill
<SergioDC> =D
<folksilva> no anchor da pra usar calculos? tipo "anchors.left: retangulo.left + 10"
<bergginu> em qualquer ui que se prese
<bergginu> GTK ficou de lado nessa :(
<SergioDC> esse ambiente de desenvolvimento esta disponível para outro sistema? tipo
<Fabio> Boa tarde pessoal!
<CMathe> tenho pena do mouse do tiago...ele surra o mouse
<Ricardo_> ao clicar tem como chamar ou janela?
<Bill_Gates> Ops error window
<Bill_Gates> bye
<bergginu> salem_, como comentar linhas?
<folksilva> aee valeu!!
<SergioDC> esse ambiente de desenvolvimento esta disponível para outro sistema?
<RodrigoPvai> Na calculadora
<ppizarro> como posso usar o pattern MVC?
<Arquimedes> Então tem como deixar o tema das janelas / botões / forms com o mesmo tema padrão do Ubuntu?
<Ricardo_> qual o canal do salem_ ?
<bergginu> salem_, demonstrar botões depois?
<bergginu> salem_, caixas de texto tbm?
<Linus_Torvalds> Hello
<Kazenin> oO
<Kazenin> Linus não tem vez....
<Elfox> vou precisar rever essa aula '-'
<Wendell_Santos> To no primeiro semestre em Analise e Desenvolvedor de Sistema, Curtindo muito a aula \o/
<ruanvalente> Muito bom mais vou ter que rever com mais calma
<SergioDC> Wendell_Santos:  vc é de onde?
<Wendell_Santos> Brasilia-DF ;D
<Elfox> vish
<bergginu> QML se parecer tanto com CSS é muito legal
<SergioDC> aaah xD
<petferreira> não sei se tem necessidade em algum momento, mas rola colocar ajax ai no meio?
<sammuelfcs> tiagoscd: no lugar do JS pode ser Python com PySide ou PyQT
<Elfox> agora que o meu Download terminou
<Tito_> Podemos usar alguma interface grafica do tipo a do swing do java para agilizar o desenvolvimento?
<Arquimedes> Tem como deixar a janela os botões e tudo mais com o tema padrão do Ubuntu?
<SergioDC> onde tem a documentação "concentrada"?
<marcospauloms> Tiago, nada de Brahminha hoje? rs
<tiagoscd> marcospauloms: hoje não :)
<Elfox> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ e http://qt-project.org/search/tag/qml
<marlensouza> acabei de chegar e gostaria de saber se haverá alguma menção ao ubuntu 13 ou já houve ?
<mafgomes> Além de number, que outros tipos de animation existem?
<iV4n> @tiagoscd, @sammuelfcs Acho que pode ser Python PySide/PyQT http://qt-project.org/wiki/Filling-and-reading-QML-UI-forms-from-Python
<Arquimedes> Tem como deixar a janela os botões e tudo mais com o tema padrão do Ubuntu?
<Arquimedes> Valeu.
<sammuelfcs> iV4n: valeu cara tava vendo isso mesmo falta so implementar no qt q to usando
<Julinux> no QT a gente pode fazer o design também ou somente a programação?
<ruanvalente> boa pergunta ia fazer a mesma pergunta Julinux
<Julinux> certo, mais eu não tava aqui e não sei se já foi respondida, uasuashah
<garliene> isso mesmo ...o caminho é o mesmo..
<SergioDC> onde vejo o log do bate pago aki?
<SergioDC> '--'
<mafgomes> Tem como gravar dados em disco?
<mafgomes> Ou outra forma de fazer persistência de estado?
<bergginu> salem_, p caso dos smatfones, com dimensionar a tela?
<tiagoscd> SergioDC: em breve os logs serão disponibilizados
<tiagoscd> mas podes acompanhar em http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<SergioDC> ta
<SergioDC> ^^
<anonNow> <@tiagoscd> Tem como rodar em outra plataforma? Windows, por exemplo?
<bergginu> salem_, vai ser largura fixa mesmo ou tem como dimensionar p cada dispositivo?
<bergginu> anonNow, acho que multiplataforma
<mafgomes> Dá para gravar dados em arquivos no disco rígido?
<bergginu> boa mafgomes IO
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Introdução ao Ubuntu SDK || Apresentador: salem_ || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<leanderdulac> aloha
<salem_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<tiagoscd> RodrigoPvai:
<tiagoscd> <tiagoscd> em breve os logs serão disponibilizados
<tiagoscd> <tiagoscd> mas podes acompanhar em http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mafgomes> O bergginu generalizou minha pergunta: não só arquivos em disco, mas como se faz IO em geral?
<mafgomes> Pode-se acessar um socket via Internet, em outra máquina? Ou acessar uma URL? Ou criar um socket para receber mensagens via rede?
<bergginu> tranquilo
<mafgomes> Ok, respondido.
<Tito_> sera que ele usa o sqllite como o android?
<bergginu> salem_, isso que eu perguntei lá atrás
<SergioDC> tem muita gnt acompanhando o evento?
<bergginu> salem_, seria legal algo como o max-width do CSS
<SergioDC> vishh
<SergioDC> kk
<SergioDC> :P
<gustavolinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Yomi> lol
<garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<garliene> ele ta zoando ...youtube
<Netto> eu to so acompanhando o hangout...
<gustavolinux> aplcativos em python rodarao bem no ubuntu pra tablets ????
<anonNow> Tem como emitir algum som?
<bergginu> seria legal poder chamar modulos Python pelo QML, mas se ele é extensível em C dá pra embarcar o Python
<mafgomes> gustavolinux, aplicativos python rodam bem em qualquer plataforma. Basta escolher um tipo de interação com o sistema operacional e com o usuário adequada para sua plataforma.
<bergginu> agora entendi a proporção
<iV4n> +1
<bergginu> salem_, pode esperar
<Arquimedes> Valeu pela excelente aula! Muito legal.
<garliene> +salem parabéns ..adorei esta apresentação...Agradecida por  me proporcionar mais este conhecimento
<SergioDC> o codigo vai ser totalmente aberto ou parcial como o android?
<bergginu> salem_, planos p lojas de apliicativos?
<Rudineiw> salem_: muito show sua apresentação
<Ricardo_> muito bom a apresentação do tiago
<salem_> opa, valeu gente!
<Danilo> parabéns Tiago
<bergginu> salem_, bom trabalho, cara
<Ricardo_> qual seu tt salem_ ?
<salem_> Espero ver muitos apps em qml aparecendo aí pra gente
<salem_> meu twitter é @tiagosh
<mafgomes> Não vai alterar o tópico atual do IRC?
<garliene> Vou criar uma comunidade >>>volta tiago<<<< rsrs
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Como colaborar com o Time de Tradução? || Apresentador: tiagoscd || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<SergioDC> vcs vao traduzir jogos da steam que nn vao vim com tradução? tipo oq o pessoal do game vicio faz? xD
<mafgomes> Cadê o stream? Sumiu o áudio e o vídeo!
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeTraducao
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ajude-processo-traducao-ubuntu.html
<SergioDC> tem que comprovar fluência em ingles?
<tiagoscd> mafgomes: se puder recarregar a página, está funcionando corretamente
<tiagoscd> http://www.pylyglot.org/
<tiagoscd> http://en.pt_br.open-tran.eu/
<giomanetta> oi tiago mande os 2 ultimos link q ciau aqui
<giomanetta> caiu aki nai peguei os links tiago
<tiagoscd> http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/time-de-traducao/
<mafgomes> Aqui tb caiu...
<bergginu> sequência de caracteres=letras, acento, espaço, etc
<Ricardo_> isso é mole
<tiagoscd> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+pots/indicator-bluetooth/pt_BR/+translate?show=untranslated
<Rudineiw> tiagoscd: ok
<mafgomes> Uma coisa chata quando estamos traduzindo é o contexto... Por exemplo, "browsing" pode significar "navegando" ou "folheando". Há indicativo de contexto nesta ferramenta?
<Rudineiw> tiagoscd: mandei
<giomanetta> tiago sobre servidores ubuntu pode ser uma sugestão??
<giomanetta> tipo instalação, funcionamento mas sobre servidores oque acham?
<tiagoscd> ubuntu-l10n-ptbr@lists.ubuntu.com
<Rudineiw> tiagoscd: ;)
<bergginu> pronto
<danilo_> boa tarde pessoal
<mafgomes> Como a gente faz para saber em que contexto será utilizada a nossa tradução?
<mafgomes> Por exemplo, "browsing" pode ser "navegando" ou "navegação", ou até "folheando".
<mafgomes> Como saber qual delas usar? Ou seja, como saber em que contexto a tradução será inserida?
<bergginu> conhecendo o aplicativo
<Ricardo_> pq vai se desligar tiagoscd ?
<bergginu> fica fora de nexo
<giomanetta> tiago qual contato do fabio nogueira?
<gustavolinux> as outras distros Ubuntu studio, Mint ... dependem dos mesmos pacotes de traduçao ????
<tiagoscd> deb-user-ba@ubuntu.com
<SergioDC> vc tem certificação?
<tiagoscd> ubuntu-l10n-ptbr@lists.ubuntu.com
<bergginu> strings de tradução são simples. o melhor é observar o que as traduções aceitas sugerem
<garliene> @tiagoscd Parabéns pela postura...Sucesso nesta escolha ..e que passe log e volte ...
<gustavolinux> as outras distros Ubuntu studio, Mint ... dependem dos mesmos pacotes de traduçao ????
<bergginu> https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-pt-br
<bergginu> tiagoscd, https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-pt-br
<bergginu> eu tbm participo
<garliene> Bom pessoal infelizmente não posso seguir ..tenho um compromisso..depois vejo as gravações..tenham todos uma BOA TARDE ...Fuiiiiiiiiiii
<giomanetta> sim cade
<tiagoscd> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-ptbr
<giomanetta> agora sim
<bergginu> é essa
<danilo_> Tiago saindo um pouco do contexto, preciso de algo sobre a desenvolvimento do Ubuntu TV  alguém teria alguma coisa ?
<gustavolinux> as outras distros Ubuntu studio, Mint ... dependem dos mesmos pacotes de traduçao ????
<bergginu> tiagoscd, vc vai seguir com o time de documentação?
<bergginu> tiagoscd, ok!
<ibere_SP> obrigado pela sua dedicaçao tiagoscd!
<bergginu> tiagoscd, valeu pelo esforço!
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, outra camisa software livre! Massa! LibreOffice!!
<RodrigoPvai> adorei
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 no ar || Tópico atual: Skunkworks da Comunidade Ubuntu Brasil || Apresentador: tiagoscd || Assista em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam ||
<RodrigoPvai> adorei participar do TIME de Tradução
<matheuscar> cheguei um pouco atrasado mas peguei os links!
<bergginu> tiagoscd, grande projeto
<RodrigoPvai> vou ficar noite inteiro traduzindo os programas
<RodrigoPvai> heheheheheheheh
<bergginu> tiagoscd, já tentou um purge e seguido de install?
<bergginu> :D
<marcospauloms> parabéns, Tiago, pela iniciativa. sucesso em sua caminhadas, estamos aí pro que precisar. abraço
<Guest51473> Obrigado pela resposta sobre o Daily Build Tiago!
<RodrigoPvai> Abraço
<giomanetta> tiago achei  muito bom e sobre as informações para manter o banco da canonical  ?
<RodrigoPvai> Ate +
<bergginu> tomem café
<Ricardo_> grande abraço aii
<ibere_SP> [ ]s
<matheuscar> Parabens, Tiago. até a proxima
<Guest51473> Até mais Tiago!
<salem_> salem_, opa, xá comigo
<bergginu> galera, foi prazer está com vcs, vou indo
<salem_> ops
<salem_> tiagoscd, xa comigo
<danilo_> até Tiago
<folksilva> valeu!
<bergginu> salem_, divulga teu blog, cara
<RodrigoPvai> ae
<RodrigoPvai> pessoas
<RodrigoPvai> vamos traduzir
<marcospauloms> parabéns, Tiago, pela iniciativa. sucesso em sua caminhada, estamos aí pro que precisar. abraço
<RodrigoPvai> http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/time-de-traducao/
<RodrigoPvai> mão na massa
<tiagoscd> salem_: :-)
<salem_> bergginu, cara, meu blog ta muito desatualizado, mas aí vai tiagosh.wordpress.com
<tiagoscd> valeu povo
<salem_> ultimo post de 2009
<salem_> acho que esqueci de atualizar faz um tempo hehe
<bergginu> é, salem_ valeu assim mesmo
<bergginu> vou postar o que aprender sobre QML no blog que tô fazendo: http://www.bergginu.net
<abb-bruno> Quem pode me ajudar a colocar a hora no chat do XChat? Vi q é possível nas configurações, porem não copiei o código/script necessário!
<mafgomes> Grande evento! Obrigado a todos os apresentadores, e a todos os que fizeram perguntas pertinentes!
<bergginu> acho que amanhã já vai ter alguns vídeos
<folksilva> mãos na massa pra brincar um pouco com qml
<RodrigoPvai> ate + pessoal
<RodrigoPvai> vou traduzir
<Novato> Galera entao sou novo no ubuntu, estou com problema no facebook, ele loga mas nao carrega mais nada, fica so na pagina inicial, como resolver?
<salem_> bergginu, legal cara! manda bala
<tiagoscd> abb-bruno: você pode fazer isso nas configurações do xchat
<rmarcandier> Pessoal, estou qrendo ver se meu laptop ubuntu 12.04 (firewall ON) tem alguma vunerabilidade, o que voces utilizam? Nmap ip externo?
<bergginu> abb-bruno, Configurações>>Preferência>>Conversar>>registro>>horas e Marque a checkbox
<abb-bruno> Ah conseguir! Bem simples, não estava localizando essa opção de adicionar a hora, pensava q era adicionando algum código.. Obrigado
<Novato> Galera entao sou novo no ubuntu, estou com problema no facebook, ele loga mas nao carrega mais nada, fica so na pagina inicial o que pode ser?
<rmarcandier> Novato, vc esta usando firefox ou chrome?
<Stylerleejames>  
<Novato> o firefox rmarcandiar
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<Stylerleejames>  
<rmarcandier> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/
<rmarcandier> entra nessa pagina e ve se esta tudo up to date
<bergginu> Novato, problem com conexão ou navegador (se for no navegador)
<bergginu> bye!
<Novato> rmarcandier todos tao, apenas o itunes detection que nao.
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download || www.ubuntu-br.org || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras ||
<rmarcandier> vc ja deu um apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<JohnDoe2013>  
<rmarcandier> tem usuario aqui q esta pedindo para ser banido...
<Novato> rmarcandier sim ja dei
<rmarcandier> hmm as outras paginas estao abrindo sem problema?
<rmarcandier> vc pode limpar o cache do seu firefox e fazer um teste
<rmarcandier> instala o crhomium ou o chome e faz um teste tambem
<Novato> estão sim, é apenas o facebook. vou limpar agora para ver.
<Novato> eu lembro que quando instalei o 12.04 tentei no crhomiun tambem nao foi possivel
<nethell> Bem, o facebook tem dessas instabilidades vez ou outra.
<nethell> Pode ser seu caso, deixe passar alguns minutos e veja se continua.
<Novato> vou ter que sair, valeu a quem ajudou. depois eu vejo se voltou ao normal.
<nethell> ok :)
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, demora para o vídeo da tarde estar no canal? ou já está?
<nethell> Mas acho que o problema não é só contigo. Acho que tem algo errado em algumas conexões no face, outros não estão retornando aqui.
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: o vídeo está sendo processado pelo youtube
<tiagoscd> logo mais deve sair
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, ele vai ser retirado rápido, do canal?
<tiagoscd> não, ele vai ficar disponível
<tiagoscd> única coisa que vou editar ele e publicar reduzido no ubuntubrsc.com posteriormente
<nethell> tiagoscd, a tradução do manual foi concluida pela turma pt-br? Ví que o pessoal da pt está muito parada em relação a essa tradução.
<RodrigoPvai> ALguem joga cs
<RodrigoPvai> Alguem joga cs Conter Strike
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, o foco ta direto no salem
<ibere_SP> bom.... da p ver o touch pela tela  menor...
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, qual é o canal mesmo?
<tiagoscd> ibere_SP: o Global Jam já terminou, você tá assistindo a gravação dele
<tiagoscd> :)
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aí sabe se tem como continuar com ALSA e PulseAudio e conseguir som por XDMCP geral para um usuário?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: o canal do Ubuntu em pt-br?
<tiagoscd> #ubuntu-br
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, opa... valeu.
<tiagoscd> esse canal que está no caso
<tiagoscd> heheh
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, refiro-me ao canal do Youtube.
<tiagoscd> nethell: então,  mais tarde verifico e te aviso
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, mais cedo eu cheguei até ele, mas o log rolou.
<tiagoscd> nethell: mas até onde lembro a tradução foi terminada em pt-br
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: já mando, um segundo
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: http://www.youtube.com/user/scdtiago
<ibere_SP> tiagoscd, ótima tarde pra vc e boa sorte para enfrentar as adversidades! tudo de bom pra vc!
<tiagoscd> obrigado ibere_SP , ótima tarde pra ti também :)
<arifabio> Obrigado pela aula do buteco,vçes estão fazendo eu pesquisar e estudar mais ainda?
<Julinux> tiagoscd, Estou tentando assinar o código de conduta de acordo com o post que você colocou lá no Blog, então logo no passo 1, onde você se refere a criação da chave GnuPg temos que escolher o tipo de chave criptográfica, mas no seu mostra que o (1) é DSA e ELGamal como padrão, mas aqui no meu o padrão é  (1) RSA e RSA (padrão). Qual eu escolho?
<tiagoscd> Julinux: basta pressionar enter nessa opção
<tiagoscd> e deixar ele escolher a padrão
<tiagoscd> :)
<Julinux> certo
<Julinux> eu gostei dessa parte que temos que mover o cursor pra gerar a chave... uheauehahueh'
<tiagoscd> pessoal, vou saindo
<tiagoscd> nos vemos pelas quebradas aí
<tiagoscd> abraços
<Julinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580363/
<marcio> boa tarde
<marcio> alguem pode me ajudar
<Julinux> o que é isso? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580363/
<Julinux> marcio qual sua dúvida?
<marcio> tenho instalado na minha maquina ubutu 10.10 e tenho o cd de instalação do 12.10 consigo atualizar com o cd no 10.610??
<Spiga> marcio: sim. vc pode tb atualizar via repositorio.
<Spiga> 10.10 e TLS?
<marcio> como faço isso?
<marcio> sim
<Spiga> pode ir la no gerenciador de atualização pelo synaptics, e trocar o nome das suas TLS 10.10 pelo nome da TLS 12.10
<marcio> mas como faço isso?
<Spiga> synaptics? conhece?
<marcio> não
<Spiga> deve tar la no aplicações > ferramentas >
<Spiga> application > administratrion > synaptics
<Spiga> administration*
<marcio> tem como fazer direto pelo cd sem ter que baixar novamente??
<Spiga> para isso vc precisa entrar nesse lugar tb.
<Spiga> olha ai no seus menu que tem o gerenciador de pacotes Synaptics
<guigouz> Spiga, não rola fazer update dando boot pelo livecd ?
<Spiga> guigouz: verdade;
<Spiga> isso implantado apos 11.04
<Spiga> mas o cara siu
<Spiga> saiu*
<skillo> alguem sabe o canal brazuca do backtrack ?
<Spiga> uhauhauh
<Spiga> toma cuidado para nao ser preso.
<Spiga> tenta bt-br, backtrack-br
<Spiga> o guigouz sabe. ele e mestre em defesas e hackerativismo.
<guigouz> só manjo de hacking por hardware
<Spiga> guigouz: nao conta...
<guigouz> acesso o micro, abro e levo o hd
<Spiga> uhahuauh
<guigouz> mais fácil do que ficar sniffando rede
<guigouz> =P
<Spiga> verdade... igual aquele dia que vc tirou dinheiro do caixa eletronico para ir para balada.
<guigouz> Spiga me confundindo com a galera do mal
<Spiga> guigouz: sei...
<Spiga> lembro muito bem... quando vc tirou aquele objeto da carteira e colocou no caixa.
<Spiga> e depois apertou alguns botao.. e começou a sair dinheiro
<guigouz> imagina se eu tivesse mesmo isso
<guigouz> se ficava todo dia no irc
<guigouz> oiaheoaihe
<Spiga> guigouz: a para rapaz....
<Spiga> tem 1 um sim ta na sua carteira.
<Spiga> escrito ate platinium nele.
<guigouz> cada dia um ip de um continente
<guigouz> haha
<Spiga> ta escrito assim platinium - no limit.
<Spiga> em letras maiusculas... e garrafais.
<guigouz> guigouzcard
<Spiga> huauhauhau
<andretyn> Olá
<amaivsimau> Uubntu Jam já acabou :(
<skillo> Spiga: skimmer ?
<Spiga> skillo: ?
<Deathlok> boa tarde !!
<Deathlok> estou com um pc aqui com ubuntu 10.10 e gostaria de atualizar para 12.04 LTS, é possivel fazer sem formatar ?
<niltonvasques> Deathlok: é sim
<niltonvasques> Deathlok: pelo gerenciador de atualizações msmo
<Deathlok> tem como pelo terminal ?
<Deathlok> algum comando ?
<niltonvasques> Pelo terminal eu não sei... o pessoal ai pode saber
<Deathlok> pq pelo gerenciador está aparecendo para atualizar para versão 11.04
<Deathlok> sera que tenho que atualizar para 11.04 primeiro ?
<niltonvasques> Deathlok: sempre que atualizei tive que fazer isso... atualizar para 11.04 pra depois atualizar pra 12.04
<Deathlok> entendi...vou fazer aqui, muito obrigado
<Deathlok> depois fala se deu certo
<niltonvasques> Deathlok: encontrei esse comando aqui oh pra atualizar do-release-upgrade
<Julinux> Pessoal, estou tendo um problema na parte final do código de conduta
<niltonvasques> Julinux: qual problema?
<Julinux> Eu assino o código, e quando vou inserí-lo no launchpad ele dá o seguinte erro: (7, 9, u'No public key')
<Julinux> teve uma questão que eu esqueci de colocar no Global Jam, é que quando eu formatar minha máquina, eu vou ter que fazer todo esse processo novamente?
<niltonvasques> Julinux: veja isso aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580599/
<Julinux> deu certo, obrigado niltonvasques
<Julinux> e agora como faço pra excluir a outra gpg?
<niltonvasques> Julinux: gpg --delete-key name
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa noite!
<Deathlok> quit
<vuln> lol
<vuln> Eu acabei de receber um e-mail falando do evento, que pelo visto terminou hoje às 17:00
<AlexandreMBM> vuln, tem vídeo no Youtube
<AlexandreMBM> vuln, um da manhã e outro da tarde
<AlexandreMBM> vuln, estou começando a assistir o da tarde agora
<AlexandreMBM> vuln, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqGx_uYbWFw
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não entendi quando, na apresentação da manhã, o tiagoscd e o Ubuntero falaram para não colocarmos mensagens automáticas de away. Isso simplesmente significa ficar away? Ou: o que são as tais mensagens automáticas?
<paladinn> seu cliente de irc, durante um certo tempo de inatividade, manda msg pra todos os canais falando que vc esta away from keyboard
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, isso é diferente de eu mesmo usar o comando /back?
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, oops... /away
<paladinn> mesma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, então eu me ausentar com /away é algo indesejado?
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, pergunto tentando entender o que Ubuntero rejeitou na palestra
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, claro que o ideal é estar ON
<paladinn> o ideal é desabilitar msg automatica de cliente de irc
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, mas me pareceu que a crítica dele era a uma "automatização"
<paladinn> é isso que ele quis dizer
<paladinn> sim
<Roger_> oi
<aako> alguem de joinville?
<aako> alguem de joinville?
<aako> alguem de joinville?
<aako> alguem de joinville?
<Celso> 0-0
<aako> alguem de joinville?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: usar o /away não é o problema per se. O problema é se teu cliente IRC fica mandando "estou away" a cada mensagem que o cliente recebe
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: se consegues configurar o /away para *não* fazer isto, não há problemas
<hggdh> aako: se alguém for de Joinville, responderá. Por favor, não fique a repetir a mesma coisa.
<aako> oki
<aako> estou com um problema no meu not sera que alguem pode me ajudar
<hggdh> aako: faça tua pergunta directo. Se alguém souber a resposta (e estiver disponível) tu a terás
<hggdh> pois...
<Azor> Boa noite!
<Azor> vc está ao vivo agora ou e gravado?
<GordonNerd> ola
<bergginu> uffa. uma dica: nunca instale o pacote: connman
<vuln> AlexandreMBM: Obrigado :)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou achando que o XChat aqui está configurado corretamente.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: uma maneira de testar -- agora: coloque-se em /away, e vamos ver
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: só como referencia, eu uso /away (mas não fico a mandar as marditas mensagens)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, feito
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e de volta
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu deveria ver as tais mensagens?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, se elas estivessem ativas
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: no canal
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: coloque-se em /away, e me avise
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou away
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: ok
<hggdh> e ok de novo
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, vou fazer o back
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: tudo bem, estás configurado correctamente
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, fiz o back. Obrigado.
<hggdh> dn
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, vamos ao Ubuntu... você é do time de documentação?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não, não estou familirizado com o Portugues técnico no Brasil
<hggdh> sou apenas membro da comunidade, e um dos admins de alguns times (ubuntu-bugcontrol, ubuntu-bugsquad, ubuntu-quality)
<hggdh> e outros
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ZandreBrun apresentou hoje sobre wiki. tiagoscd falou que o wiki atual vai ser substituído. Eu tenho umas dúvidas. Talvez eu possa editar algo no wiki, muito pouco mas algo.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: todo auxílio é bem-vindo :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não sei se estou pensando em coisas realmente aplicáveis.
<hggdh> por exemplo?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu formatei o /, mantive o home, e venho anotando todas as dificuldades e soluções para voltar a ter um ambiente de produção. Também tenho nota das aplicações favoritas que usei no 10.04.4.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, outra coisa que me interessa é configurar segurança.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: no mínimo, tua experiencia no upgrade merece doc
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, para um usuário doméstico se sentir razoavelmente seguro para home banking.
<hggdh> ah :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o upgrade sem format não deu certo
<hggdh> porque?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu acredito que por que o sistema estava muito "mestiço". talvez eu devesse ter feito purge em alguns PPA.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, então eu formatei o /
<hggdh> ugh! muito provavelmente. O upgrade desativa as PPAs, mas os pacotes instalados podem afectar o processo
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o sistema estava inutilizável e eu não tnha experiência para forçar as coisas num chroot
<hggdh> (quando testamos upgrades, testamos de ambientes puramente oficiais
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, essa é a principal coisa que aprendi: manter o APT simples
<hggdh> :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, agora eu vou me esforçar para só instalar coisas essenciais
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, também aprendi algo de gconf-tool
<hggdh> ou aprender o suficiente para saberes como sair do aperto :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e principalmente o tal PolicyKit
<ron7> Se meu PC crasheou, eu uso um live CD pra entrar no terminal, dou um "fdisk -l" e ele não me retorna nada significa que eu me !@#$%, certo?
<hggdh> o que ajuda. Um pouco. Apenas tomes cuidado, 12.04 em diante está a usar mais dconf que gconf
<hggdh> ron7: fdisk -l apenas lista as partições
<AlexandreMBM> ron7, eu sabia algumas coisas assim, mas as dependências no sistema chrootado estava difícil demais pra mim
<Spiga> alguem lembra aquele exploit do IIS windows 2000
<Spiga> que dava para fazer pelo browser?
<hggdh> ron7: se fdisk -l não mostra coisa alguma... ou ele foi executado como usuário normal, ou (se executado como root) teu disco foi-se
<hggdh> ron7: em outras palavras: sudo fdisk -l
<niltonvasques> ron7 bom tive um problema recente com isso... tive que reconstruir a tabela de particoes do disco
<niltonvasques> ron7, e só consegui usando o testdisk
<niltonvasques> usando o deep search do testdisk ele varre todos os cilindros do hd e lista as partições caso seu hd possa ainda ser lido
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh,  wiki.ubuntu-br.org está mostrando (redirecionando para) a página FrontPage no Firefox sob Windows, mas não no Firefox sob Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, deixei um memo para o ZandreBrun
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-03
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: funciona no chromium
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas é interessante corrigir
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: e funcionou no meu ffox. Interessante
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, parece que ZandreBrun usa Chromium
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, em Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, qual versão?
<hggdh> pode ser. Eu basicamente só uso Chromium hoje em dia
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: Raring, 13.04 (em desenvolvimento)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, abrir página abre em qualquer um
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: no frontpage
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, FrontPage não chega automaticamente aqui, esse é o ponto
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: eu entendi. Apenas estou a dizer que aqui chega :-)
<hggdh> bah. A TLS packet  unexpected lenght was received. Terei que ver isto
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, qual clientew
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou você está falando do wiki?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não do meu cliente IRC -- weechat 4.1 devel
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, era você que queria usar um modem?
<alvaro_> não?
<alvaro_> A minha duvida era em relação ao Kernel do Ubuntu
<alvaro_> Qual é a ultima versão estavel para 12.04
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, eu posso dizer qual é o kernel que tem aqui
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, eu não lembro de ter alterado
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, também há uma atualização pendente
<xGrind> alvaro_, inux xgrind-desktop 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<JulioSaraiva> Cara, tipo se eu formatar meu ubuntu eu tenho que fazer todo aquele processo de código de conduta novamente?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, mas eu mesmo estou com dúvidas sobre se eu instalei algo sem perceber
<xGrind> JulioSaraiva, nao. só uma vez
<JulioSaraiva> mas e as chaves eu tenho que adicionar no sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> JulioSaraiva, aquilo é um cadastro de pessoa
<AlexandreMBM> JulioSaraiva, boa pergunta; também quero saber
<alvaro_> o meu está em 3.2.0-38 e o Gnome 3.4.2
<diogo> oi
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, 3.5.0-23-generic
<alvaro_> uso a versão de 32bits
<AlexandreMBM> Alex-Musicman, mas falta uma atualização
<AlexandreMBM> Alex-Musicman, desculpe-me, era para o alvaro_
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, mas tem o nome quantal lts que acho estranho
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, aqui é o 12.04.2
<diogo> eu possuo um notebook com windows 7 instalado e gostaria de saber se tem a possibilidade de instalar o linux sem desinstalar o windows e manter os dois na maquina
<alvaro_> Alexandre onde conseguiu esse Kernel, ele é da versão 12.10
<Julinux> então, mas vamos supor... quando eu vou tentar relatar um bug, ele pede para fazer login com minha conta no launchpad e pra mim descrever o bug... acredito que depois que eu formatar o ubuntu novo perde esse contato com o launchpad e eu tenho que adicionar uma nova GPG certo?
<Julinux> diogo, Você pode usar o VirtualBox
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, pois é. eu não me lembro de ter instalado ele eu mesmo
<Julinux> é bem mais viável pode você pode usar os dois sistemas simultâneamente, sem precisar reiniciar a máquina
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, o log do APT está me dizendo que foi no build do 12.04.2
<alvaro_> Alexandre muito estranho mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, eu tenho essa dúvida
<alvaro_> baixou do site oficial do ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, sim
<alvaro_> versão 32 ou 64?
<alvaro_> a minha é 32
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, a data-hora de instalação do pacote, no log do APT, aponta poucos minutos antes da disponibilização da ISO (!)
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, aqui também é 32
<alvaro_> 0.0
<alvaro_> estou na 12.04-1
<alvaro_> ainda
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, deve ser essa a diferença
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, ainda vou olhar o Live CD só pra tirar a dúvida
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, ocorreu-me isso só agora
<alvaro_> mas a versão 12.04 é a Precise, a 12.10 é a Quantal
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, sim, mas em compensação no nome desse kernel aqui tem um "lts"
<kernel> Longe Time Support
<alvaro_> no meu não aparece isso não
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, "kernel quantal lts"; e que eu saiba, não existe a distro "quantal lts", tem?
<AlexandreMBM> kernel, mas o quantal é lts?
<alvaro_> não
<ron7> reiniciei o pc e voltou ao normal
<ron7> vlw
<alvaro_> estranho mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, kernel está parecendo que é um aproveitamento do kernel do quantal no 12.04.2
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, eu procurei algo sobre isso no wiki mas não encontrei; é massante ler o wiki em inglês
<alvaro_> abra  o "monitor de Sistema e verifique
<alvaro_> na aba sistema
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, Kernel Linux 3.5.0-23-generic
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, antes: Lançamento 12.04 (precise) 32-bit
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, depois: GNOME 3.4.2
<alvaro_> aí sim
<alvaro_> onde viu quantal?
<alvaro_> tem?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, no nome do pacote, com o comando policy
<alvaro_> Mas no monitor de sistema não tem, correto?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, é, não tem
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, nem no nome da distro
<alvaro_> então é precise
<xGrind> alvaro_, digita no terminal cat /etc/issue
<alvaro_> Ubuntu Precise
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<xGrind> <alvaro_> estou na 12.04-1
<xGrind> <alvaro_> ainda
<alvaro_> XGrind apareceu 12.04.2, porem porque estou com o kernel antigo?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, sim, e eu estou curioso do por que do kernel aqui, o pacote, ser chamado "quantal lts"
<xGrind> alvaro_, digita uname -a
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, parece até que vi no Launchpad que era bug em nomeação, apenas
<AlexandreMBM> Linux alexandre-desktop 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<alvaro_> Linux alvaro-STI 3.2.0-38-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:39:51 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<xGrind> Alex-Musicman, o seu ta certo. é o 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, talvez seja por causa do pae
<xGrind> alvaro_, e o seu não é antigo. é o do 12.04
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, acho que é mais lento para serem liberadas novas versões pae, será?
<alvaro_> o Kernel é
<xGrind> eles não vão pular de 3.2 pra 3.5. vão atualizar o 3.2.0.*
<KernelKill> aew galera eu tenho uma duvida quanto a lista do launchpad
<xGrind> alvaro_, nao é antigo po. entra no www.kernel.org e olha a ultima versao do ramo 3.2
<xGrind> é 3.2.0-39
<KernelKill> ate hj naum conseguiu enviar minhas atualizacoes na lista, eu nao sei como eu faco para envia-las, alguem aew poderia me dar uma ajuda.??
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, como saber sobre o significado dos ramos?
<alvaro_> mas porque desse PAE
<Alex-Musicman> kkkk todo mundo acertando meu nick
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, tipo o que significa estar com um ramo ou com outro
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, toda versão do Ubuntu segue um ramo do kernel. por ex, o 12.04 vai seguir o 3.2.xx
<xGrind> toda atualizao do kernel, vai ser sempre 3.2.alguma coisa. nunca vai ver atualizar pro 3.8 por ex, a não ser q vc coloque manualmente
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, e porque o 12.04.2 está com esse kernel que informei? acho que não foi culpa minha
<xGrind> o Ubuntu 12.10 usa o kernel 3.5. O 13.04 virá com o kernel 3.8, e assim vai.
<alvaro_> Manualmente me dá calafrios rsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, como eu disse, o log do APT está dizendo que esse kernel foi instalado minutos antes do .iso ser disponibilizado no FTP
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, estranho. no site do kernel, nao tem o 3.5
<alvaro_> estranho mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, faz alguns dias, está sendo proposto uma atualização e estou rejeitando por que estou inseguro quanto ao que esta acontecendo
<xGrind> vai do 3.2, 3.4, 3.6, 3.7, 3.8
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, e o nome do pacote tem um "quantal lts"
<xGrind> ahahua
<alvaro_> isso é intrigante
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, instala o synaptic e procura por linux-generic
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, como eu falava para o alvaro_ , eu já tentei achar sobre isso no wiki, mas a leitura do wiki em inglês não foi bem digerida, e não achei
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, você usa 12.04.2 ?
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, uso. Xubuntu 12.04
<alvaro_> agora eu tambem uso
<alvaro_> que alivio
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, tem nenhum ppa ae nao?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, tem algum, mas não veio dele
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, fiz "apt-cache policy linux-generic"
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, Instalado: nenhum (?)
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, Candidato: 3.2.0.38.46
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, instala o 3.2 e remove o outro
<AlexandreMBM> Mas "apt-cache policy linux-generic-lts-quantal"... esse sim, está instalado
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, eu não quero fazer isso só por fazer. Quero saber o porquê? Parece muito que o Live CD veio assim!
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, e se o LiveCD veio...
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, deve ter uma justificativa
<alvaro_> testa o MD5 do Livecd
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, falta só eu ter certeza disso que estou falando, olhando o Live CD. Estou me baseando no log do APT.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: quando o 12.04.2 é instalado, o kernel do Quantal (12.10) vai ser usado.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: eu espero que no 12.04.3 o kernel do Raring (13.04) seja o kernel default
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, tem isso escrito oficialmente?
<hggdh> O Ubuntu está sendo preparado para o famoso "rolling release"
<xGrind> hggdh, instalei esse kernel aqui pra testar. bugou o modulo do virtualbox
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, então no 12.04.2 ele não está mas quando o sistema vai para o disco ele entra?
<hggdh> xGrind: não deveria -- se ocorreu, é um bug
<xGrind> hggdh, reportei e vi varios reports tb
<hggdh> xGrind: bug #?
<xGrind> hggdh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+filebug/b99e3a9a-839d-11e2-9819-002481e7f48a?field.title=virtualbox-dkms%204.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.2%3A%20virtualbox%20kernel%20module%20failed%20to%20build
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o 12.03 e 12.04.1 usam o kernel 3.2. O 12.04.2 o 3.5 (e X equivalente)
<AlexandreMBM> encontrei "d-i	base-installer/kernel/altmeta	string lts-quantal" no arquivo ubuntu.seed do Live CD.
<hggdh> xGrind: bug 1139970?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: exactamente
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, OK. Obrigado por sanar uma dúvida de vários dias.
<xGrind> hggdh, ainda nao reportei, pq tem varios que são a mesma coisa
<hggdh> xGrind: reporte de qualquer maneira, por favor. O kernel team juntará se necessário
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: e já estamos testando o lts-raring :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, agora eu vou atualizar o 3.5 sem medo
<xGrind> reportado
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, essa metodologia de liberação não está engordando o processo de vocês?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, é mais coisa pra manter...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou gerenciar as diferenças é fácil?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não, não é fácil. A ideia é tentar actualizar um LTS e ainda dar chance aos que preferem o LTS original
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: quando sair o 12.04.3 o lts-quantal será susbtituido pelo lts-raring (e o quantal deixará de ser suportado
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, você está me dizendo o LTS original é apenas o 12.04.0 ou 12.04.1 eternamente?
<hggdh> xGrind: welcome back! Podes rodar 'dpkg -l linux-header\*
<WILLER_> OI
<xGrind> hggdh, removi esse ultimo kernel e deixei o 3.2 mesmo :D
<xGrind> qndo aparecer atualização, dai atualizo
<hggdh> xGrind: soa como se o kernel-headers correcto não foi instalado
<odraencoded> Sera que eu devo dar upgrade no ubuntu nessa tar "rolling release" que voces tao falando?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, pelo que estou entendendo, o 3.2 é próprio de um LTS que não passa do 12.04.1
<hggdh> odraencoded: <shrug/> não sei. O xGrind teve problemas
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, deve ser pq uso Xubuntu, sei lá.
<odraencoded> hggdh: Eu pensei que ainda n estava disponivel o upgrade?
<hggdh> odraencoded: não é um "upgrade", isto só vale para uma nova instalação via 12.04.2
<AlexandreMBM> odraencoded, eu estou entendendo que o quantal-lts é só pra quem instalou 12.04.2 a partir do zero
<hggdh> se o sistema foi instalado via 12.04.1, o lts-quantal não será seleccionado
<hggdh> (pode-se, ainda, forçar-se a instalação)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu não vou ter atualização para 12.04.3? vou sempre ficar na 12.04.2 até usar outro Live CD?
<Julinux> galera, estou tentando acessar a página o rosetta mas ele me redireciona para launchpad.net/launchpad em vez do rosetta
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: cada vez que rodas um dist-upgrade, todas as actualizações são carregadas. Excepto mudança de versão do kernel
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou eu vou passar para 12.04.3 para continuar com o kernel quantal lts?
<hggdh> (e do X stack)
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não, o 12.04.3 *provavelmente* estará usando o kernel 3.8 (ou mais recente)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, então poderei passar para 12.04.3, como fui passando 10.04.1-4, mas por padrão ficarei com no kernel quantal lts? pois é assim que estou entendendo a lógica do que está se passando com xGrind
<hggdh> a discussão sobre rolling releases ainda está correndo.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: até agora, esta é a ideia
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, tem outra dúvida arquitetural
<odraencoded> Eu instalei o WINE e agora tem o notepad(do windows) no meu abrir como. Alguém sabe como remover ele da lista?
<hggdh> mas, até lá, muita coisa pode mudar, isto está sendo pesadamente discutido *agora* no lista de email ubuntu-devel
<odraencoded> Abrir com*
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, é sobre o multiarch. Ursinha falou outro dia que o Ubuntu 12.04 tem
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu instalei um Ubuntu 32 bits. Posso passar para 64 bits?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não, é necessário reinstalar-se o sistema
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou quem instala 64 bits tem um lib para rodar 32 bits e somente isso é ques e chama multiarch?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: correcto
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, então, na realidade, multiarch é só um suporte extra a 32 bits e não é como um sistema paralelo de pacotes em 32 bits?
<hggdh> a discussão sobre rolling releases começa aqui: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036537.html
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: ambos
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu posso ter um multiarch com kernel e headers em 32 bits?
<hggdh> podemos rodar 32 bits numa instalação 64 bits (mas não o inverso); o multi-arch forçará a instalação de pacotes 32buts
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou entendendo que não é um sistema de duas cabeças
<hggdh> não, de facto não é :-). É uma cabeça, e duas personalidades
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e quanto às bibliotecas; se um programa tem um lib dependência 32 bits e outro programa tem a mesma lib dependência sendo de 64 bits, isso significa que a tal lib estaram instalada duas vezes, tanto 32 bits quanto 64 bits?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: sim. as duas bibliotecas são intrinsicamente diferentes -- (tamanho de pointers, etc)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu percebo essas coisas no comando apt-get install?
<AlexandreMBM> (ou no remove)
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: se conheces os nomes & versões dos pacotes, sim. Senão, 'dpkg -l | grep -E "(amd64|all)" para os pacotes de 64 bits ou genéricos, e
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pergunto assim: se é automática e transparente a presença ou ausência de versões 32 bits e 64 bits de uma mesma biblioteca
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: 'dpkg -l | grep i386' para os pacotes 32bits
<odraencoded> Sera que eu faço upgrade pro 12.10 :/
<hggdh> odraencoded: sugiro permanecer no LTS
<odraencoded> Mas eu estou 6 vesões menores atrás do resto do mundu
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: no multi-arch, bibliotecas de 32bits serão automaticamente instaladas
<hggdh> odraencoded: ??
<hggdh> odraencoded: desejas o mais recente, ou o mais estável?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, então não é uma questão do APT escolher instalar ou não instalar, ele sempre instala... (?)
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: apt-get sempre instalará as dependências
<paladinn> igual aptitude
<paladinn> ?
<hggdh> é
<odraencoded> hggdh: Apt-get instala recomendados tambem?
<paladinn> hggdh, o q acha de tirar lpt ?
<hggdh> odraencoded: depende de como foi configurado. Normalmente, creio que sim
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, digo assim: hoje eu instalo o programa A que usa lib B 64 bits. Amanhã eu instalo programa C que usa lib B 32 bits. Somente amanhã os binários 32 bits estarão implantados, por um pacote de nome diferente?
<hggdh> paladinn: da instalação default?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: correcto
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o pacote provavelmente terá o mesmo nome, mas um 'arch' diferente
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e eu não preciso saber nomes de pacotes 32 bits / 64 bits para uso diário, a não ser se for opção de aplicações? tipo: existe pacotes, por analogia, tipo inkscape64?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, há documentação (manual etc) sobre isso?
<loki_> helloooo
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: um exemplo do mesmo pacote para os dois archs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580979/
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: deve ter, em algum lugar... :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, entendi
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, obrigado por sanar mais uma grande dúvida que eu vinha carregando
<hggdh> dn
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, temos material para wiki, nesse log
<hggdh> :-)
<loki_> Aqui tira  duvidas de iniciantes tbm?
<joao> posso instalar ubunti 12.10 a partir de um pendrive
<loki_> rede sem fio?
<loki_> joao pode sim
<joao> o pendrive precisa estar vazio ou pode ter arquivos pois meu pendrive nao esta vazio?
<loki_> tem q formatar o pendrive e criar a imagem
<rex> boa noite pessoal
<joao> entao o pendrive nao pode ter nada nele?
<rex> alguem pode me ajudar ? eu estou com um HD que tem instalado o win Xp, mas o mesmo não esta inicializando. Tem como eu abrir os arquivos dele via ubuntu ? Pois a pasta de usuarios esta protegida por senha
<loki_> acredito q nao,pq quando vc for criar ele vai pedir pra apagar tudo.
<rex> tem alguma maneta de recuperar ?
<joao> pq tem q formatar o pendrive, nao posso so salvar a imagem do ubuntu no pendrive?
<rex> quit
<joao> ??
<loki_> sei la!acredito q nao .. so sei q colocar rede sem fio pra funcionar ta froid.kk
<loki_> Boa noite!
<Rcsilva> Boa Noite!!!
<bergginu> Rcsilva: boa!
<Rcsilva> Pessoal para mudar do Ubuntu 12.04 para o 12.10 é fácil?
<JavaNunes2> ui
<JavaNunes2> eu sou a rainha do zello
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui conhece documentação sobre como trabalhar segurança para home banking no Ubuntu?
<hggdh> JavaNunes2: voltaste, e já queres ser banido de novo?
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> ele é hacker hggdh
<kernel> cuidado!
<hggdh> tipo da coisa
<skillo> ...
<hggdh> bem, foi-se
<hggdh> kernel: hackers não são tão bobos
<SonOfGod> boa noite
<SonOfGod> hggdh  boas
<hggdh> SonOfGod: boas
<SonOfGod> tudo em cima ?
<hggdh> sim :-)
<SonOfGod> é oq se quer  :)
<hggdh> pois :-)
<hggdh> SonOfGod: se posso perguntar: moras em qual pais?
<SonOfGod> pt
<hggdh> ah! Mais um patrício :-)
<SonOfGod> :D
<SonOfGod> eu queria um curso de ubuntu em portugues ha ?
<SonOfGod> mas em video
<SonOfGod> eu e ler nao funcionamos muito bem
<hggdh> não o sei. Praticamente não falo mais pt... mas alguém por cá certamente saberia
<SonOfGod> estas onde se posso perguntar ?
<hggdh> SonOfGod: us
<SonOfGod> weeeeeeeeeeee
<SonOfGod> boa
<SonOfGod> quem me dera
<SonOfGod> mas nao é facil :|
<hggdh> heh. Ouço falar que a vida em pt não está mais aquelas coisas
<kernel> hggdh, como voce é mau
<kernel> agora ele vai te pacotar
<kernel> ele trabalha no Carrefour
<SonOfGod> hggdh  esta pessima
<kernel> auheuiAIUehAHEU
<hggdh> kernel: não será o primeiro, nem o último :-)
<kernel> pacotando e empacotando compras
<SonOfGod> nada disso
<SonOfGod> eu sou mecanico
<hggdh> SonOfGod: é o que escutei falar.
<SonOfGod> nao trabalho no carrefor
<SonOfGod> e é verdade
<hggdh> SonOfGod: não, o kernel está a falar de um bobo que acabo de banir (de novo)
<SonOfGod> esta do pior mesmo
<SonOfGod> ah
<SonOfGod> desculpa entao
<SonOfGod> :)
<hggdh> de nada :-)
<SonOfGod> estas onde em us
<SonOfGod> ?
<SonOfGod> eu curtia california
<SonOfGod> sem pensar que new york  hummmm
<hggdh> no maravilhoso Texas. Viv na California um tempo, na Bay Area. Maravilhoso
<SonOfGod> mas california era a onda
<hggdh> Texas sucks to high heavens
<SonOfGod> eu estou indo para londres de novo so resisti aqui 4 anos
<SonOfGod> agora tenho k ir
<hggdh> heh. Boas, SonOfGod
<SonOfGod> dia 26 fui para londres
<hggdh> e voltaste...
<SonOfGod> ate la ainda fico por aqui
<SonOfGod> sim faz se umas asneiras na vida
<SonOfGod> se partisse uma perna ja tava curado
<SonOfGod> mas nao
<SonOfGod> vim para pt
<SonOfGod> que foi bem pior
<hggdh> tinha um colega de trabalho a morar em Londres também. Quando saí, ele me disse que a cia havia perdido 50% dos pt :-)
<hggdh> mas é pena, PT é (ou foi) uma maravilha
<SonOfGod> sabes oq te digo
<SonOfGod> se nao fosse a corrupção até era
<SonOfGod> mas com estes politos amigo pufff
<SonOfGod> e nao se pode acabar com eles
<SonOfGod> :(
<hggdh> pois
<SonOfGod> mas o pais é excelente
<SonOfGod> isso nao ha duvidas
<SonOfGod> mas mal gerido
<SonOfGod> muito mal
<hggdh> o interessante é que em todos os paises que fui, o comentário é o mesmo. Muda-se a lingua, mas não o ódio aos políticos
<SonOfGod> lol
<SonOfGod> que se pode fazer
<SonOfGod> bem na verdade a culpa é da banca
<hggdh> <shrug/> c'est la vie
<SonOfGod> a banca é que manda nos politicos
<SonOfGod> hggdh  ja estives te em portugal ?
<hggdh> Eu sei. E um bom exemplo é por cá
<hggdh> SonOfGod: Já, mas rápido. Quase mudei-me de vez em 1990; iria morar em Lisboa (ou arredores), e ser, como meu pai, um alfacinha
<SonOfGod> lol
<SonOfGod> eu estou a norte
<SonOfGod> Porto
<SonOfGod> é bem mais bonito
<hggdh> pois, já ia a falar, pessoalmente, preferiria O Porto
<SonOfGod> alias nao ten nada a ver
<hggdh> senti a diferença :-)
<SonOfGod> ja estives te no Porto entao ?
<hggdh> sim
<SonOfGod> :)
<SonOfGod> nao tem nada a ver
<hggdh> concordo
<SonOfGod> enfim ...
<SonOfGod> agora é londres
<SonOfGod> e depois ...
<SonOfGod> vamos ver
<hggdh> O MUNDO!
<hggdh> Irlanda é bom
<SonOfGod> hummmmmm
<SonOfGod> ira
<SonOfGod> meio esquesito
<hggdh> bem, é, começando pelo sotaque
<hggdh> e mais para o frio
<SonOfGod> eu trabalhei na AA e tive que voltar a tirar a minha carta de condução no exercito ingles
<SonOfGod> e vi umas coisas que nao curti muito
<SonOfGod> aquilo la o bixo pega
<SonOfGod> quando o ira se passa
<hggdh> sim. É o que me segura por cá
<SonOfGod> mas londres nao ha muito problema
<hggdh> lá isto é
<SonOfGod> embora eu ja tivesse em dois atentados
<hggdh> bem, retiro o que disse
<SonOfGod> mas  o segundo so tive problemas a ir buscar os bilhetes para ir ao brasil
<SonOfGod> eles pararam a cidade
<hggdh> enquanto em Londres?
<SonOfGod> mas de resto
<SonOfGod> tive que pedir uma mota emprestada
<SonOfGod> de resto nada
<SonOfGod> no primeiro senti o chao a tremer
<SonOfGod> e no segundo a minha mae ligou me de portugal  que eu la nem sabia
<SonOfGod> lol
<hggdh> ah, isto foi durante os troubles
<SonOfGod> sim
<SonOfGod> depois tive que pedir uma moto emprestada para ir buscar o bilhetes para ir para o brasil
<hggdh> heh
<SonOfGod> e sai dois dias depois
<SonOfGod> e fui po brasil
<SonOfGod> ferias
<hggdh> ah
<SonOfGod> tranquilo da vida
<hggdh> esperimentaste conduzir no Brasil?
<SonOfGod> experimentei
<SonOfGod> fiquei doido
<SonOfGod> mas fiz mais de 3000km
<SonOfGod> os camionistas entao
<SonOfGod> que medo
<hggdh> não consigo, por lá...
<SonOfGod> lol
<SonOfGod> é violento
<hggdh> acho que abituei-me demais aos US :-)
<SonOfGod> é diferente
<SonOfGod> ai as regras cumprem se
<SonOfGod> os camionistas no brasil sao terriveis
<hggdh> sim, as penalidades são rigorosas
<SonOfGod> so gaz
<SonOfGod> e aí nao
<SonOfGod> é outra cultura
<SonOfGod> em inglaterra é a mesma coisa
<SonOfGod> tem k ser tudo certinho
<Barros> Boa noite, pessoal, gostaria de saber como está a versão 64 bits? está boa? estável? o que tem a me dizer? (vou baixar agora para instalar)
<SonOfGod> eu tenho
<SonOfGod> barros
<hggdh> Barros: uso 64bits faz anos
<SonOfGod> mas nao sou perito
<Barros> E como está sua experiencia com ela?
<hggdh> perfeita, principalmente agora
<Barros> tem problemas de compatibilidade? o flash no mozila roda legal?
<Barros> video, audio
<hggdh> roda. Não sei quanto a skype
<SonOfGod> perde a cam hggdh
<SonOfGod> eu perdi
<SonOfGod> eu tinha 32 e funcionava bem
<hggdh> não o sabia. Praticamente só uso google hangout
<Barros> uma outra coisa, dizem que a 64 x consome mais memória que a 32, isso mudou (tem muito tempo que eu não uso o linux)
<SonOfGod> nao dou por isso tenho 8gb
<hggdh> Barros: 64 bits vai, por definição usar mais memoŕia -- pointers são maiores, etc
<Barros> certo...
<hggdh> mas, no geral, acho melhor
<SonOfGod> so nao consigo instalar o vbox
<Barros> então vou pagar para ver, meu pc é um I5, é uma sacanagem colocar 32bits, meus 4g se vão.
<SonOfGod> e no 32 foi so isntalar e ficou tudo direitinho
<hggdh> Barros: não, não se vão, usarias o kernel com PAE
<Barros> é, essa parte eu não entendo.
<Barros> O pae seria uma adaptação para o 32 usar mais de 4G?
<hggdh> Barros: um i5 suporta PAE -- Physical Address Translation --, que permite o endereçamento a mais que 3G
<Barros> Ah entendi.
<Barros> Blz amigos, ajudaram bastante.
<Barros> vou colocar o 64bits.
<hggdh> mas, vou-me, é tarde por cá, e amanhã o dia será longo
<Barros> um bom dia para todos.
<hggdh> uma boa noite a todos
<SonOfGod> uma boa noite para todos
<annakamilla> oi gente
<SonOfGod> boa noite annakamilla
<annakamilla> boa noite SonOfGod
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<SonOfGod> tudo na santa paz, obrigado  epor aí ?
<annakamilla> to bem
<SonOfGod> :)
<annakamilla> impressão minha ou o compiz do ubuntu 12.10 é bugado desse geito ?
<SonOfGod> es crack no ubuntu tambem  annakamilla  ?
<SonOfGod> eu estou a dar os primeiros passos  :)
<annakamilla> SonOfGod, eu uso linux mais de 4 anos
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, =*
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, vc vai me odiar mas eu estou no unity
<SonOfGod> eu nao ha 4 semanas :|
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, liberdade significa aceitar as diferença
<vitorlobo> diferenças
<vitorlobo> rs
<SonOfGod> lol
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, vc está..mas ta satisfaz?
<SonOfGod> boa gente tenham uma excelente noite eu vou indo ate amanha
<xGrind> annakamilla, oq está achando do Ubuntu Vista? :D
<annakamilla_> cai
<annakamilla_> a net depois de um certo horário é uma *
<xGrind> annakamilla_, usa net ?
<xGrind> aki ta caindo toda hora. ta pior q speedy
<annakamilla_> xGrind, é o geito de falar
<annakamilla_> a minha é gvt
<xGrind> aqui é net mesmo kk
<smashpump> annakamilla, aqui tb uso gvt e nunca tive problema com ela em nenhum horario =D o dia todo ela mantem a mesma qualidade =D
<annakamilla> smashpump, depende da cidade
<smashpump> ah entendi
<smashpump> não sabia que tinha essas variações dependendo da cidade
<smashpump> vitorlobo, depois que comecei a usar o AUR minha vida mudou =D
<annakamilla> smashpump, os caras da gvt em londrina estão com problemas aqui e, estão reformando tudo.
<smashpump> annakamilla, o bom da GVT é isso quando tem problemas vc ve que eles estao trabalhando para melhorar
<smashpump> eu tinha velox aqui em Belo Horizonte, e mudei para gvt e to mt feliz
<smashpump> velox era sofrimento demais.... não chegava a 30% do que a GVT é
<vitorlobo> smashpump, idem
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  n penso mais em buguntu
<smashpump> vitorlobo, serio eu to mt avontade no arch agora
<smashpump> unica barreira que eu tinha antes era os programas na qual eu estava acostumado a usar
<smashpump> com o AUR isso não é mais um problema =D
<LHGuerra> Boa noite galera, quero instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook só que preciso dar o boot pelo pendrive... como faço isso?
<stirk> ola boa noite
<stirk> ola sou novo no ubuntu e to tendo umas duvidas alguem pode ajuda
<Poca> stirk: que dúvidas?
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, fale para o canal
<stirk> instalei ele num not m5030  e nao to conseguindo isntala o drive ati bluetooth nao funciona e o teclando as teclas de f1 a f12  parece que a tecla fn estra precionada
<stirk> e sou novo e ja tentei instala esse drive de video uams 9 x e sempre tive que formata depois que isntalava pois nao sabia como voltar
<stirk> to com ubuntu 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, driver de vídeo ou bluetoothe?!
<stirk> dos 2
<Poca> com o driver open source não funciona?
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, sabe usar o comando lspci e postar o resultado no paste?
<Poca> e tu instalou os drivers pela configuração do sistema do ubuntu?
<stirk> vejo que da erro pois instale o conye ele fica branco
<stirk> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Dell Device 9602 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1) 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40) 00:12.0 USB controller: Adv
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stirk> oque devo fazer no link
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, uma vez: colar a saída do comando lspci
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, outra vez: colar a saída do comando lsmod
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, você terá dois links para os textos
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, os textos preservaram quebra de linha e não poluirá o canal
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581250/
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581249/
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, tem certeza de que tem Bluetooth? é um dongle?
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, cole no paste também a saída do lsusb
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581253/
<stirk> no review do notbool Dell fala que sim
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, mas realmente: há módulo buletooth carregado
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, o que acontece quando você tenta usar? não tem ícone perto do relógio?
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, tem módulo radeon carregado
<stirk> nem no relogio e nem no menu do ubunto quando vo em bluetooth abro e ele fica so off
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, você tem seguido quais tutoriais?
<stirk> achei em varios sites
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, tem aparelho para testar, com o bluetooth ativado, perto?
<stirk> e tudo deu errado o da redeon
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, passa aí o que você tem usado por último ou o que chamou mais sua atenção?
<stirk> tente ate como sai em jogo e da umas travadas
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, e o que lhe faz pesnar que você precisa fazer algo diferente para o vídeo funcionar?
<AlexandreMBM> ok, entendi
<stirk> o cony quando abro o ubuntu fica todo branco
<AlexandreMBM> não tenho experiência com jogos
<AlexandreMBM> infelizmente também não posso lhe ajudar
<stirk> e ai tenho que ir la tenta muda o papel de parede pra ele fica trasparente
<AlexandreMBM> alguém mais talvez possa; vocẽ já tem os pastes
<stirk> so queria ver como funciona em jogo mas nao e nem pra joga nao depois ate tirei
<stirk> alexandre valeu mesmo
<stirk> e oque mais ta me deixando encucado e o diveo o blue
<stirk> e o teclado
<stirk> que nao consigo usar as teclas f1 a f12
<AlexandreMBM> você disse que é 12.10, não é?
<stirk> pois elas ficam com as funções ativadas
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, esse negócio do teclado, já verificou as configurações de teclado?
<stirk> mas to adorando o ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, procure "teclado" no menu
<stirk> olha ele e americano internacional pra ter como digita o ç
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, você acha que o layout está OK?
<stirk> mas os f nao funciona parece que a tecla fn ta apertada direto
<stirk> olha ai nao sei pois todas as teclas tao ok so as teclas F que tao executando as funções
<stirk> se eu aperta o f7 ele me da o mute de cara nao preciso aperta f7+fn
<stirk> aqui ta em ingles (eua,alternativo internacional)
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, conhece http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967000w
<AlexandreMBM> * http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967000 ?
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, tem a ver?
<stirk> nao vo la da uma olhada
<stirk> olha se fose no windows seria a configuração correta para o ç
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, você quer dizer que a acentuação está toda OK?
<stirk> sim
<AlexandreMBM> stirk, vou sair. até mais
<stirk> ate e obrigado
<optimusprimem> bom dia
<optimusprimem> bye
<d78> hi
<d78> bitches
<d78> CyL: ta ae?
<Luciano> Bom dia. Fiz o download do Ubuntu, gostaria de instalar apenas ele como SO, mas não queria perder minhas outras partições do windows, onde fica uma cópia original do mesmo e programas de testes da DELL.
<Luciano> Mas estou com medo de instalar e ele ferrar as outras partições de recovery
<Luciano> :(
<default__> Como faço para instalar o BitchX no 12.10
<default__> alguem ajuda ai?
<SergioDC> vish... o bitchx Oo
<SergioDC> vc gosta dele?
<SergioDC> Oo
<default__> gosto sim
<Julinux> Galera, Qual seria um bom programa com uma interface bonita e organizada para o gerenciamento de tarefas?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  Sistema > Administração > Monitor do sistema
<hggdh> ora, ora, acabo de aprovar para o bugsquad mais um Brasileiro
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  tipo oq a ursinha faz ne
<hggdh> vitorlobo: tipo :-)
<Ftptiago> Bom Dia!
<vitor> Bom dia!
<vitor> como eu mudo a senha do usuário root d minha maquina, eu acabei de instalar o ubunto 12.10
<vitor> ??
<vitor> bom dia! por favor alguém pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> vitor: no Ubuntu, o root não tem senha. Use 'sudo'.
<vitor> "hggdh" não deu certo
<RodrigO23> Iai pessial
<RodrigO23> Pessoal
<xGrind> vitor: oq acontece?
<lukas_> alguem online para tirar uma duvida ai
<RodrigO23> Fala ai xgrind
<Julinux> vitor, não me refiro ao monitor do sistema e sim a um aplicativo estilo Google Tasks
<lukas_> alguem me ajuda com um probleminha que nao ta tendo solucao por favor
<lukas_> ????
<xGrind> RodrigO23: eae :D
<Julinux> lukas_, diga
<RodrigO23> Blz
<xGrind> lukas_: fala
<Ftptiago> meu wine não instala nada tem algum segredo? Uso a versão ubuntu 12.10 e não consigo instala nada pelo wine.
<lukas_> cara eu to utilizando o ubuntu 12.04 lts ai ele nao reconhece meu pendrive oque eu devo fazer
<Julinux> fdisk -l e ver se ele reconhece o PenDrive
<lukas_> eu ja vi
<lukas_> ta certo isso
<lukas_> vi pelo terminal
<Julinux> se ele reconhecer é só montar o dispositivo
<lukas_> com o comando lsusb
<lukas_> como que eu monto dai o dispositivo
<lukas_> como que eu monto um dispositivo
<Julinux> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Comandos/como-montar-e-desmontar-pen-drive
<Julinux> assim
<hggdh> vitor: o que ocorreu (copie a mensagem de erro)?
<Ftptiago> meu wine não instala nenhum programa tem algum segredo? Uso a versão ubuntu 12.10
<lukas_> ai nao consegui fazer a montagem do dispositivo
<lukas_> alguem se disponibiliza para pegar e fazer conexao remota pra ver se consegue montar
<lukas_> alguem ai que nao esta ocupado
<lukas_> alguem ai que nao esta ocupado
<paladinn> lukas_, pergunte uma vez e aguarde não faça flood, tente escrever sua duvida em 1 linha por favor, leia as regras do canal, obrigado.
<alvaro__> AlexandreMBM consegui resolver seu problema?
<alvaro__> * conseguiu
<lukas_> julinux muito obrigado
<Julinux> de nada
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, a respeito de que? se do kernel, o hggdh tirou todas as minhas dúvidas ontem.
<alvaro__> beleza
<alvaro__> mas voce consegui instalar o 3.2.0-38?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, não vou querer. vou me manter com o 3.5 que é próprio do 12.04.2 instalado a partir do Live CD
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, se eles suportam oficialmente...
<alvaro__> é capaz que daqui uns dias vai sair nos repositorios para mim aí atualizo
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, aliás, é o original dessa versão do Ubuntu, então penso que devo ficar com ele
<alvaro__> correto
<alvaro__> Agradeço por me responder :)
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, já tem nos repositórios; depois de você estar com um 12.04.2 a escolha é sua se você instala o pacote quantal-lts substituto
<Bill_Gates> Hello
<Bill_Gates> all people
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, isso por que seu sistema é diferente do meu: ele foi atualizado do 12.04.1
<alvaro__> me refiro as atualizações de segurança do Ubuntu
<Bill_Gates> Does anyone speak English?
<alvaro__> na verddade meu sistema começou com o 12.04, o primeiro
<Bill_Gates> Someone know me?
<xGrind> Bill_Gates: /join #ubuntu   please
<alvaro__> atualizei logo que saiu a versão 12 :)
<Bill_Gates> this channel is that?
<xGrind> Bill_Gates: #ubuntu-br -> portuguese
<Bill_Gates> What is SO?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, preciso sair agora; faço todas as atualizações de segurança
<xGrind> #ubuntu -> english
<Bill_Gates> ok
<Bill_Gates> thank you
<Bill_Gates> bye bye
<alvaro__> ok
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, só não habilito o precise-proposed
<alvaro__> alí é fria
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, e dos outros, tento não instalar muito; e tento não usar muito PPA
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, antes eu fazia diferente, mas vi que não vale a pena ficar tornando o sistema cada vez mais mestiço; isso é até um pouco óbvio
<RodrigoPvai> Boa tarde
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro__, até
<RodrigoPvai> a todos
<alvaro__> inté
<RodrigoPvai> Bill gates estve aki
<RodrigoPvai> é seguro usar o DNS da Canonical?
<RodrigoPvai> para navegar rapido
<vitor> boa tarde!
<RodrigoPvai> Boa
<vitor> alguém pode me ajudar para gerar uma senha para o root
<vitor> ?
<RodrigoPvai> calma ae
<vitor> pois estou usando ubuntu 12.10
<RodrigoPvai> sudo passwd root
<RodrigoPvai> Terminal --> sudo passwd root
<RodrigoPvai> copia e cola
<vitor> cara muito obrigado deu certo
<vitor> valeu
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> Qualquer duvida tamos junto
<RodrigoPvai> toda vez que vc abrir o terminal
<vitor> "RodrigoPvai ok!"
<RodrigoPvai> loga como SU
<vitor> ok
<RodrigoPvai> para ir mais rapido
<vitor> eu ja consegui
<vitor> valeu
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> Mais duvidas?
<vitor> v se pode ajudar pra mais uma coisa
<RodrigoPvai> manda
<vitor> quando eu atualizo o sistema perde o drive wireless
<vitor> é comum isso?
<RodrigoPvai> ??????? não
<vitor> então
<RodrigoPvai> Driver de WIFI nunca perdi aki
<RodrigoPvai> o que aconteçe ai
<RodrigoPvai> ?
<vitor> quando atualizo
<vitor> e reinicio o pc ele para de funcionar
<RodrigoPvai> calma ae
<RodrigoPvai> Qual é versão do seu Ubuntu
<vitor> 12.10
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<vitor> e a placa de wireless é bcm4312
<RodrigoPvai> tenta esses comandos
<RodrigoPvai> 1-certifique-se que a placa esteja ligada com led aceso
<RodrigoPvai> 2-verifique se o driver está instalado: canais de software >> drivers adicionais
<RodrigoPvai> 3-digite o comando lspci p/ ver sua placa-wifi
<RodrigoPvai> tenta ae
<RodrigoPvai> ou........
<vitor> correto agora mais quando eu atualizar não funciona
<RodrigoPvai> meu ubuntu-12.10 atualizado está com kernel 3.5
<RodrigoPvai> ubuntu@Infoway:~$ cat /etc/issue.net
<RodrigoPvai> Ubuntu 12.10
<RodrigoPvai> ubuntu@Infoway:~$ uname -r
<RodrigoPvai> 3.5.0-21-generic
<RodrigoPvai> Vc instalou esse kernel 3.7 manualmente?
<RodrigoPvai> Funcionava com a versão anterior?
<vitor> como faz para saber a verão do kernel?
<vitor> versão
<RodrigoPvai>  uname -r
<vitor> 3.5.0-17
<RodrigoPvai> terminal -->  uname -r
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<vitor> quando atualizo para o 21
<RodrigoPvai> 3.5.0-26-generic
<vitor> eu acho que da pau
<RodrigoPvai> meu é mais atualizado
<vitor> é eu acho que é esse
<RodrigoPvai> 3.5.0-26-generic
<RodrigoPvai> faz assim
<RodrigoPvai> vai no terminal digita assim --> sudo apt0get update
<RodrigoPvai> edixa correr os camaodos
<RodrigoPvai> quando terminal coloca outro comando --> sudo apt-get upgrade
<RodrigoPvai> se tiver atualizações disponiveis vai aparacer uma mensagem que vc tem aperta a tecla "Y"
<RodrigoPvai> ai vc aperta
<RodrigoPvai> e pronto
<vitor> [sudo] password for vitor:
<RodrigoPvai> digita sua senha
<RodrigoPvai> de root
<RodrigoPvai> se estiver tudo ok vai aparecer uma mensegam assim "0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<RodrigoPvai> "
<RodrigoPvai> quando vc digitar esse comando apt-get upgrade
<vitor> comando não encontrado
<RodrigoPvai> é
<RodrigoPvai> sudo apt-get update
<RodrigoPvai> quando terminar --> apt0get upgrade
<RodrigoPvai> quando terminar --> apt-get upgrade
<RodrigoPvai> quando terminar --> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vitor> falou que tem 190 MB para baixar
<vitor> e ta perguntando se eu quero continuuar
<RodrigoPvai> aperta y
<Space-Daface> alguem ai ja instalou o broffice no backtrack
<RodrigoPvai> e deixa instalar as atualizações
<vitor> ok
<vitor> ta instalando
<vitor> o problema que quando acabar vou perder a conexão
<vitor> pois vou perder o drive wireless
<RodrigoPvai> não
<vitor> 16%
<vitor> vou deixar atualizando e vou almoçar ja volto
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<paioniu> OLA PESSOAL.
<RodrigoPvai> ola
<RodrigoPvai> ola
<vitorlobo> quem tiver afim de bater um openarena entre amigos ae... #cg-br
<Space-Daface> 1 -- >>>> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-3-5
<Space-Daface> instala a licenca
<Space-Daface> depois apt-get update
<Space-Daface> ai so depois e que instala ele
<fernando-lyra> Boa tarde !
<fernando-lyra> Gente, por favor, estou com um problema com a decriptação da chave OpenPGP para assinar o termo de conduta
<fernando-lyra> alguém pode ajudar-me ?
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> fernando-lyra, diga ... se eu souber e puder eu ajudo
<fernando-lyra> obrigado
<fernando-lyra> estou seguindo o tutorial da página Ubuntu Brasil e chegue na parte que ele pede para salvar o e-mail recebido e depois no terminal digitar "$ gpg --decrypt emailsalvo"
<fernando-lyra> bem, como devo salvar o e-mail no disco ? em que formato ?
<fernando-lyra>  .eml ?
<fernando-lyra> o comando diz que é impossível abrir o arquivo
<MarconM> fernando-lyra, ixi cara ... nem sei como lhe responder
<MarconM> eu nunca vi esse comandou
<fernando-lyra> bem... como você fez então ?
<fernando-lyra> vc já assinou o termo de conduta ?
<fernando-lyra> MarconM, desculpe, mas minha conexão caiu
<fernando-lyra> vc já assinou o termo de conduta ?
<fernando-lyra> sabe como fazer ?
<fernando-lyra> Se o MarconM não estiver alguém sabe explicar como decripto o e-mail que recebi e como assino isso ?
<fernando-lyra> Gente, ninguém consegue me ajudar ?
<vitor_> como faço para atualizar o ubuntu via terminal?
<vitor_> boa tarde alguém pode me ajudar?
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, diga, pra vermos; sempre comece dizendo o que quer, com mais especificidade
<AlexandreMBM> Dias atrás, ou mesmo ontem, eu perguntava nesse canal sobre se existia uma parte das wiki do Ubuntu dedicada à segurança. Encontrei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<abb-bruno> vitor_, qual o problema? Lembre-se de iniciar o chat informando o problema!
<vitor_> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Páginas correlacionadas muito interessantes, tais como:
<vitor_> eu gostaria de atualizar o sistema via terminal
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, qual é o sistema?
<vitor_> ubuntu 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, já tentou ou save alguma coisa?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, você quer ir para o 13.04?
<vitor_> na verdade não
<vitor_> só um momento vou entrar no terminal
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, quer apenas atualizar os pacotes?
<vitor_> isso
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get check
<AlexandreMBM> Está tudo OK?
<AlexandreMBM> Depois: sudo apt-get update
<AlexandreMBM> Fez tudo OK?
<vitor_> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Então: sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> Ou: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vitor_> perguntar uma coisa por que uso o sudo na frente?
<AlexandreMBM> Recomendo antes dar uma lida na documentação:
<AlexandreMBM> man 8 apt-get
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, para executar o comando com privilégios de administrador
<vitor_> entendi
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, pede sua senha; é esperado que seu usuário esteja na configuração para tal ação privilegiada
<vitor_> por isso que quando eu tentei gerar a senha do root eu tive que dar sudo passwd
<vitor_> ?
<AlexandreMBM> sim
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, é como se por padrão seu usuário fosse um administrador que precisa de senha para dar os comando
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, o root não precisa mais de senha, ele simplesmente executa o que quer
<AlexandreMBM> (os comandos administrativos)
<vitor_> ok
<vitor_> ta atualizando upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui pode ou quer conversar sobre a wiki? Quem está na frente é ZandreBrun, mas parece que ele só vai conectar durante a semana e sabe-se lá quando.
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, nesse momento estou sem conhecimento suficiente a respeito da diferença entre um upgrade e um dist-upgrade. Mas há, e é substancial. Por isso sugeri que fosse lesse a documentação sobre isso. Eu mesmo vou fazer isso agora, para sanar logo minhas questões pendentes.
<mateus> olá
<mateus> oque eu faço após baixar o .iso?
<mateus> passo isso pra um cd?
<AlexandreMBM> mateus, se quiser, um CD; se preferir, um pendrive ou cartão de memória
<mateus> Obrigado :)
<AlexandreMBM> mateus, mas não passe como arquivo, é a gravação da imagem
<RodrigoPvai> ALguem me ajuda no codigo de conduta
<mateus> okok
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, qual é a dúvida? (apesar de eu não ter assinado ainda)
<mateus> :)
 * SonOfGod boa tarde 
<vitor_> o que é código de conduta?
<AlexandreMBM> mateus, para gravar a imagem num pendrive ou num cartão de memória tem de usar as ferramentas apropriadas
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, é a regra que rege a conduta de alguém que queira pertencer oficialmente à comunidade Ubuntu
<vitor_> para isso o que é preciso?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, a pessoa cria uma chave GPG para si, que a identifica em todo o mundo como uma identidade digital, e com essa chave assim a regra
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<AlexandreMBM> * e com essa chave (identidade digital) assina a regra
<AlexandreMBM> Essa identidade vai identificar o colaborador nos diversos times ou projetos nos quais participar
<RodrigoPvai> me ajuda
<RodrigoPvai> alguem
<mateus> :)
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, qual é a dúvidaw
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, mas para colaborar simplesmente, em muitos casos, não é necessário assinar o código de conduta
<mateus> vou instalar diretamente no meu pc virtual
<AlexandreMBM> mateus, o que?
<mateus> pc virtual
<mateus> dentro do windows
<mateus> o virtualbox
<AlexandreMBM> A quem tiver atendendo ao RodrigoPvai: se a dúvida dele é técnica, o ideal é que seja abordada aqui no canal, até o ponto em que isso não prejudicar a privacidade dele.
<mateus> tchau e obrigado pela ajuda
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe dizer se no Launchpad o usuário pode ter um track para si?
<RodrigoPvai> ae
<RodrigoPvai> me ajuda
<RodrigoPvai> Alex-Musicman,
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, você não diz o que quer... isso não é uma prática recomendada aqui no canal. o ideal que a pessoa comece expondo a questão que tem. por favor, coloque sua questão. Mesmo que não seja a eu a ajudá-lo no final das contas, outras pessoas podem aparecer, ler sua questão, saber algo, e ajudar
<RodrigoPvai> OK
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, está compreendendo http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta?
<RodrigoPvai> Eu fiz tudo certo na criação de chaves na Launchpad.. blza ai eles mandaram desecriptar um codigo qua madaram pelo E-MAIL meu.. ai eu não estou conseguindo desencriptar o codigos que me enviaram?
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, você fez 3.4 com sucesso?
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, refiro-me ao sumário de http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<RodrigoPvai> Eu ja rodei esse sumario todo
<RodrigoPvai> e nada
<AlexandreMBM> Como assim "nada"? Você está esperando o que? Está enganchado em que passo?
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai,
<AlexandreMBM> 4º Passo: Decriptando o e-mail de confirmação ?
<RodrigoPvai> é
<RodrigoPvai> isso mesmo
<RodrigoPvai> ja recebi o email mais não consegui desencriptar
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, o que você está usando para e-mail?
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, você chegou a assistir o vídeo de ontem no Youtube?
<RodrigoPvai> ja
<RodrigoPvai> mais nem prestei muita atyenção
<RodrigoPvai> eu tava ao vivo ontem
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, o vídeo ainda está lá, você pode rever. Não lembro bem, mas acho que o tiagoscd fala de extensões para o Thunderbird, e afinal ele usa o Outlook.
<RodrigoPvai> vou ve o video de novo
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, então eu recomendo que reveja o vídeo.
<RodrigoPvai> agora para achar o video
<RodrigoPvai> vai ser dificil
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, http://www.youtube.com/user/scdtiago
<RodrigoPvai> valew
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOTFIS-cLC0
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, esse link vai direto para o vídeo da manhã
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> mais na hora do email
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, espera, acho que vou poder lhe ajudar com isso, estou lendo "man gpg"; você pode ler também
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, o tutorial ensina a decriptar um arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, mas você pode colar o que quer decriptar
<RodrigoPvai> desencriptar
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, você dar o comando gpg --decrypt
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, ele fica pronto pra receber o que você colar
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, RodrigoPvai quer desencriptar um conteúdo do e-mail do processo de assinar o código de conduta
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, percebi que o tutorial considera um arquivo de e-mail como entrada para o comando gpg...
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, você por acaso tem o e-mail como arquivo?
<RodrigoPvai> mnãpo
<RodrigoPvai> nop
<RodrigoPvai> não
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, você tentou colar. Eu tentei colar qualquer coisa aqui, mas não soube interromper o comando, ainda, para ele dar a resposta.
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, arquivo anexo? veja isso: http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/gpg/gpg-com-4.htm#1-2
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, qual e-mail está usando? Se ele tem visualizar código fonte (da mensagem), salve o código em um arquivo TXT e siga as demais instruções de "4º Passo: Decriptando o e-mail de confirmação".
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, o Gmail tem...
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, outros devem ter também
<RodrigoPvai> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee conseguiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<RodrigoPvai> consaegui assinar o codigo de condutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, você tem notícias do wiki? ou só como ZandreBrun?
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, beleza! como?
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, refiro-me apenas à dificuldade que tinha
<RodrigoPvai> http://youtu.be/SOTFIS-cLC0?t=1h27m48s
<RodrigoPvai> começei da ai o video
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, mas eu pergunto: qual foi a solução para desemcriptar o tal e-mail que você não tinha arquivo?
<RodrigoPvai> ele faslou que tinha que desencriptar pelo teminal
<RodrigoPvai> vc tem que salvar o conteudo do email
<RodrigoPvai> .txt e depois vonverter .ac
<RodrigoPvai> .txt e depois vonverter .asc
<RodrigoPvai> depois abrir e mandar para o link
<RodrigoPvai> ai pronto
<RodrigoPvai> ja era
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, o conteúdo que abre logo de cara para lermos, ou o conteúdo código fonte da mensagem?
<RodrigoPvai> conteudo dos codigos
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, qual e-mail você usa?
<RodrigoPvai> gmail
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, estou perguntando se você precisa fazer "Mostrar original" no menu da mensagem aberta, no Gmail. Em outras palavras, é isso. Precisa?
<RodrigoPvai> quando eu recebi a mesagem no email
<RodrigoPvai> mandou um codigo que tinha ser descriptado
<RodrigoPvai> ai eu desencriptei no teminal
<RodrigoPvai> como Tiago mandou
<RodrigoPvai> ai deu certo
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, OK, beleza, acho que entendi sua resposta.
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, qualquer coisa eu vejo o video
<RodrigoPvai> https://launchpad.net/~gatofladigo1
<RodrigoPvai> ve ai se deu certo? se aparceu "YES" no Codigo de conduta
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, sim
<RodrigoPvai> aeeeeeeeeee conseguiiiiiiiii
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, e você tem OpenPGP e SSH keys (identidade digitais)
<RodrigoPvai> tenho
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, e um PPA
<RodrigoPvai> vou criar
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, assunto do wiki, só com ZandreBrun? tem mais ninguém?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: você pode entrar em contato com o pessoal direto pela lista do time no Launchpad
<tiagoscd> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-doc
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, realmente, eu havia esquecido disso
<tiagoscd> :)
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, tem como saber previamente se um time exige assinar o código de conduta?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: pra todos os times da Comunidade Ubuntu Brasil você precisa
<tiagoscd> seja ele regional ou de tradução, documentação, etc
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, estou vendo a lista de membros do time
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, tem como saber o nível de envolvimento de alguém?
<tiagoscd> diretamente no Ubuntu sim, já quando se refere aos times regionais não temos muito como medir isso
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, como assim diretamente no Ubuntu? como é?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, o karma?
<tiagoscd> existe um item chamado Karma, você pode ver no perfil das pessoas no launchpad
<tiagoscd> sim
<RodrigoPvai> tou com 116
<RodrigoPvai> que significa
<tiagoscd> RodrigoPvai: https://launchpad.net/~/+karma
<RodrigoPvai> 116 de contribuição que eu fiz?
<tiagoscd> só clicar ali que você vê detalhado
<RodrigoPvai> ops
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, é por aí
<RodrigoPvai> então é 106 de projetos que eu participei
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, eu preciso assinar o código de conduta para editar o wiki?
<AlexandreMBM> RodrigoPvai, é uma pontuação; não são 116 projetos
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: você pode até editar, mas seu wiki não será considerado oficial pelo time de documentação
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, eu queria estar podendo editar o wiki hoje, mas você disse que o wiki será detonado...
<tiagoscd> ei povo, mas já estou de partida, só dei um pulo pra dizer um "hi"
<RodrigoPvai> kkkk
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: mas pode editar sem problemas
<RodrigoPvai> só não vai ser oficializado
<RodrigoPvai> vc pode dar sujeitões
<tiagoscd> vamos subir outra instância e manter a antiga
<tiagoscd> para migar o conteúdo
<tiagoscd> *migrar
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, OK. Mas não ser considerado oficial quer dizer que "muito mais facilmente" minhas edições serão consideradas inadequados, por que eu teria de estar planejando com o time o que editar?
<RodrigoPvai> seu video me ajudou tiagoscd a assinar o codigo de conduta
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: o ideal é sempre trabalhar com o time, pra evitar o trabalho em vão
<tiagoscd> se puder assinar o código é super simples e adequado pra quem quer colaborar
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, por isso eu queria conversar com alguém aqui; mas por enquanto eu não vejo que devo assinar o código de conduta, isso pra mim representaria um compromisso que não quero assumir
<tiagoscd> não é um compromisso, somente um código de conduta
<tiagoscd> você tem que seguir uma conduta nos grupos sociais que está inserido
<RodrigoPvai> é obrigado assinar?
<tiagoscd> na comunidade não seria diferente
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, mas tipo minha colaboração é muito esporádica
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: mas realmente é indiferente ser esporádica ou não
<tiagoscd> indiferente de colaborar todos os dias ou uma vez por mês, tens que seguir a conduta da comunidade
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, eu vou pensar mais
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, o código de conduta é só para dizer que quando você participar, sabe como se portar
<tiagoscd> RodrigoPvai: não é obrigado a assinar
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, e uma vez por ano, um contribuição mínima?
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: como falei, indiferente do período é interessante assinar
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, é tipo mentir eu aceitar ser listado na lista de membros
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: você não precisa ser listado na parte de membros
<tiagoscd> mas enfim, mais tarde conversamos, tenho um compromisso agora
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, mesmo que eu comece a fazer parte de times oficialmente?
<tiagoscd> mas se quer colaborar, recomendo a assinatura do código de conduta
<tiagoscd> pra fazer parte do time tem que ter assinado o código de conduta
<tiagoscd> mas é isso aí povo
<tiagoscd> um abraço a todos, volto pela noite :)
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, ou você está dizendo que posso ter a identidade e assinatura mas que não preciso entrar no times oficialmente, no Launchpad, e que mesmo assim minhas contribuições, cada uma em separado, será consideradas como de um membro oficial?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: se você não quer fazer parte do time, pode fazer contato com a lista apenas para manter o pessoal informado dos seus trabalhos, verificar o que pode ser melhorado, etc
<AlexandreMBM> É, acho que ele conseguiu sanar minha dúvida antes de desconectar.
<RodrigoPvai> ae
<RodrigoPvai> pessoal
<RodrigoPvai> legal de mais participar do Time de tradução do Ubuntu
<l3ig0> eu quero dar um tar em uma pasta, quero compactar tudo menos umas 2 pastas e uns 3 arquivos, como faço pra por essa exeção?
<kernel> exceção*
<vitorlobo> kernel,  o l3ig0  é teu amigo s0n1c
<Poca> l3ig0: na base do terminal
<Poca> lendo o manual
<Poca> =
<Poca> =x*
<Poca> desculpa pela resposta idiota
<Poca> mas é geralmente é pela opção exclude
<_Yomi> XD
<aako> como coloco o icone de informacao de bateria na area de notificacao?
<l3ig0> Poca: nao ajudou muito  =/
<l3ig0> Poca: eu falo tipo, seria quase o contrario do grep
<l3ig0> soh que ao inves de filtrar os que vao ser listados, seria de filtrar os que nao seriam listados
<l3ig0> alguem da uma luz?
<alinter> olá
<alinter> alguém está ai?
<cesario> ola boa tarde
<alinter> olá
<cesario> a todos
<alinter> olá cesario
<alinter> tudo bem?
<cesario> ola amigos tudo bem
<alinter> pessoal estou precisando de ajuda
<alinter> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<filipecaixeta> Ola pessoal, eu realmente gostava daqueles olhinhos na barra do ubuntu, e das outras coisas tipo monitor de memoria e processador que tinham nas versões antes do Unity. Alguem sabe como posso usar aquilo no ubuntu 12.04 ?
<cesario> sou iniciante em ubuntu tambem preciso de ajuda , pois baixei ubuntu 12.04 e nao consico mudar a lingua e tao pouco lograr
<cesario> me pede authenticate
<alvaro> Cesario a senha que é pedida é a mesma que voce colocou durante a instalação
<cesario> ok alvaro mais me da errado
<alvaro> Quanto ao idioma click em "Painel Inicial" depois em  "Suporte a idiomas" é instalar o idioma que voce quer
<cesario> ok amigo vou tentar obrigado
<alufox> ola.
<alufox> gostaria de uma orientação
<alufox> estou tentando instalar o live cd ubuntu em um notebook e na metade da instalação apareceu a msg informando q nao foi detectado um drive de cdrom
<alufox> pode me ajudar?
<recife> suporte? preciso de ajuda
<alinter> olá
<alinter> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar?
<recife> to precisando de ajuda tb... mas parece meio complicado aqui...
<alinter> recife
<alinter> vc usa dual boot?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> dica pra quem precisa de ajuda. por incrivel que pareça NÃO pessa ajuda apenas diga qual seu problema alguém vai comentar alguma coisa pra ajudar
<loser> alguem ta com nmap em cima ai ?
<loser> ?
<omelete> loser,  o q vc qr fzr?
<alinter> estou com problema de dualboot
<alinter> o windows está instalado
<alinter> só q dps q instalo o ubuntu
<alinter> a tela de boot pra escolher se inicio com ubuntu ou windows ñ aparece
<alinter> já inicia o windows
<loser> omelete: bate aqui na porta do meu firewall, to configurando....
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alinter, teu notebook é desses que já vem com windows 8? tá dando um trabalho danado esses bixo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alinter, ou é mais antigo?
<alinter> é do mais antigo
<alinter> ele ñ veio com windows 8
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alinter, então procura ai no google como restaurar o grub2 com um livecd do ubuntu que vai resolver teu problem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alinter, provavelmente tu instalou o windows depois do linux ou então na instalação do teu linux deu algum problema e o grub não ficou gravado na MBR
<alinter> eu tinha instaldo o windows e ubuntu
<alinter> dps formatei formatei e instalei o windows
<alinter> dps q terminei a instalação
<alinter> ñ apareceu o dual boot
<alinter> mas vou ver isso q vc pediu
<mvuelma> alinter, justamente, se vc instalar o Windows depois, ele sobrescreve o MBR criado pelo Ubuntu e "perde" o menu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alinter, pois pronto pode fazer isso ai mesmo que resolve tranquilo teu problema só pegar um livecd do ubuntu ou pendrive entrar por ele seguir algum tutorial de reinstalação do grub e pronto
<alinter> blz
<alinter> obrigado
<Kazenin> loser, o que vc tá precisando scannear ?
<loser> kayo: se eu to configurando o firewall, imagina...
<loser> Mr-Capslock: se eu to configurando o firewall, imagina...
<Mr-Capslock> loser, ué.. se vc tá config. um firewall vc já sabe o que vai ficar aberto
<Mr-Capslock> ou pelo menos pressupõe
<Mr-Capslock> qual a política padrão em cada chain ?
<loser> Mr-Capslock: bela analogia, mas na pratica....
<Mr-Capslock> sim, claro... verificar nunca custa nada
<RodrigoPvai> Boa noite
<Mr-Capslock> tarde
<Mr-Capslock> 17:18
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<Mr-Capslock> ;)
<RodrigoPvai> tou baixando 2 download direto do mega.co.nz
<RodrigoPvai> http://mega-search.me/
<Mr-Capslock> oO
<Mr-Capslock> e.... ?
<RodrigoPvai> é
<Mr-Capslock> and....?
<RodrigoPvai> http://mega-search.me/ <------- Todos os arquivos do MEGA
<kayo> firewall? tem que ser norton 2013 security plus
<kayo> o melhor
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkk
<odra> e?
<Mr-Capslock> kkkkk²
<odra> Tem os do MEGAman ai tb?
<RodrigoPvai> https://mega.co.nz/#!VopB1DhJ!egPYgijqtsOXYQA2uyp6RgLNmp5FaGEGoZLS3LU7Jm0
<Mr-Capslock> kayo, esse tal de Norton não tem nos repositórios
<Mr-Capslock> tem os fontes aí pra compilar ?
<RodrigoPvai> Megaman <----https://mega.co.nz/#!VopB1DhJ!egPYgijqtsOXYQA2uyp6RgLNmp5FaGEGoZLS3LU7Jm0
<kayo> Mr-Capslock: nao cara, era uma brincadeira
<kayo> norton é do windows
<Mr-Capslock> kayo, e vc acha que eu estou fazendo o que ? =P
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkk nem uso Firewall nem Antivirus
<kayo> ah ta
<kayo> levei a serio
<RodrigoPvai> Uso Ubuntu 13.04
<RodrigoPvai> alguem quer jogos?
<RodrigoPvai> ta terminado do Baixar o GTA
<RodrigoPvai> ^^
<RodrigoPvai> falata 3 minutos
<RodrigoPvai> falta*
<RodrigoPvai> 280.0 KB/s
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkkkkk a velocidade que eu estou baixando
<debora> algume?
<debora> alguem?
<Mr-Capslock> debora, o/
<debora> brasilero?
<Mr-Capslock> infelizmente
<debora> sabe sobre
<debora> o ubuntu
<debora> ?
<Mr-Capslock> dependendo da sua dúvida, posso saber
<debora> tipo
<debora> eu tava instalando o ubuntu 12.10
<debora> ai eu tava instalando e mexendo
<debora> normal
<debora> nele
<debora> na net e talz
<debora> ai  derrepende
<debora> foi
<debora> pro
<debora> iniciar sessao
<debora> so q eu n possuo
<debora> usuario
<debora> nem senha
<debora> como eu nao sabia eu reiniciei a instalaçao
<Mr-Capslock> quando vc manda instalar, ele solicita que vc cadastre um usuário
<debora> sim mais
<debora> qnd eu tava instalando... nao chego
<Mr-Capslock> e uma dica, quando estiver copiando os arquivos, vai tomar um suco, comer um pão com queijo, assistir BBB, sei lá, mas deixa quietinho copiando
<debora> nessa parte
<debora> eu tinha colocado
<debora> lado a lado
<debora> e tava demorando mt...
<hggdh> debora: por favor, uma sentença completa por linha.
<Mr-Capslock> debora, seu computador é antigo? recente ?
<RodrigoPvai> Quase consegui pessoal
<RodrigoPvai> Rodar o GTA pelo WINE no Ubuntu
<RodrigoPvai> ^^
<debora> recente
<Mr-Capslock> debora, em que parte exatamente acontece o problema ?
<debora> caps
<debora> tipo
<debora> reinicei
<debora> a instalaçao
<debora> agr to na parte
<debora> em q
<debora> escolhe
<debora> aonde vai instala
<Mr-Capslock> certo
<debora> opçao avançada, lado a lado com o windowns
<hggdh> debora: novamente: *NÃO* use ENTER como separador de palavras. Uma sentença por linha
<Mr-Capslock> debora, certo
<debora> qual eo
<debora> q eu escolho?
<Mr-Capslock> para evitar problema maior, pode escolher essa opção
<debora> opçao avançada?
<Mr-Capslock> essa opção avançada, lado a lado com o windows
<debora> lado a lado com o windows?
<Mr-Capslock> exatamente
<debora> vai particionar?
<debora> o hd?
<Mr-Capslock> o que diz na descrição dessa opção?
<Mr-Capslock> nessa*
<debora> diz  q vai
<debora> particionar
<debora> e vai demora
<debora> ja clickei
<debora> kkk
<Mr-Capslock> muito bem
<debora> demora
<debora> mt
<Mr-Capslock> avança
 * hggdh começa a cansar-se de repetir a mesma coisa
 * Mr-Capslock tb se sente irritado 
<Mr-Capslock> debora, qual a próxima opção?
<debora> ta carregando...
<debora> la
<debora> tipo apareseu 250gb pra uma partiçao
<debora> e a outra ta 250gb tbm
<Mr-Capslock> certo
<debora> ai parese q ta particionando o hd
<Mr-Capslock> quando aparecer a próxima opção, avise
<debora> tem como eu me cadastra ja?
<debora> blz
<debora> mr?
<Mr-Capslock> sim
<debora> como eu faço o cadastro ?
<Mr-Capslock> já avançou ?
<debora> reimimensionando partiçao..
<debora> ta assim
<debora> parece que vai demora mt
<Mr-Capslock> então aguarde
<debora> tudo bem
<RodrigoPvai> ALguem joga cs
<Mr-Capslock> quando avançar me avisa
<RodrigoPvai> Alguem joga cs? eu tenho servidor de Hamachi, quem quiser
<RodrigoPvai> me avisa
<debora> mr, vc vai fica ate q horas aki?
<Mr-Capslock> não tem hora, debora
<Mr-Capslock> 22h, 23h
<Mr-Capslock> não sei
<debora> tudo bem !
<debora> mr, dps q instalar, ai vai pedi pra reinicia o ubunto neh? blz, ai vai aprese Windows 7 e ubuntu? ai eu escolho?
<Geowany> Sim, debora
<debora> aah vlw
<RodrigoPvai> Alguem joga CS Counter Strike
<debora> pra ser mais rapido eu deveria ter feito, a partiçao antes ne? ai era so selecionar o hd e ja iria instala... ne?
<Mr-Capslock> debora, se vc fizer algo que não saiba, vai ferrar o seu windows
<hggdh> RodrigoPvai: entendo teu interesse. Mas já perguntaste a mesma coisa faz menos de 10 minutos. A pergunta foi feita. Agora, por favor espere, com paciencia.
<Mr-Capslock> vc tem que ter paciencia
<RodrigoPvai> ok :/
<Mr-Capslock> debora, quando avançar pra próxima opção me avise que vamos te auxiliando
<debora> ta bom .. mais pelo jeito vai demora mt
<Geowany> Rodrigo, eu jogo cs
<Mr-Capslock> debora, não tem problema, isso é normal, particionamento de disco não é tão rápido
<Mr-Capslock> debora, tem suco de maracujá aí? se tiver, toma um pouco, você tá muito nervosa
<debora> tudo bem ... to com medo de zuar meu pc
<Mr-Capslock> mas não vai zoar não
<debora> tomara .. qnd carregar te chamo
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite a todos
<Mr-Capslock> debora, tá, chama
<Mr-Capslock> boam rafaelsnk
<debora> Mr , a tela do pc ficou todo perta e uma bolinha branca girando
<debora> ee agora  ?
<Mr-Capslock> debora, movimenta o ponteiro do mouse
<debora> ta mexendo .. mais a tela continua preta
<bergginu> chegando, pessoal. alguém precisando de ajuda? tamos aqui!
<andretyn> c
<andretyn> unity --replace
<debora> desligo ?
<suematsu> \help
<thiagodelgado111> posso ajudar com alguma coisa tbm
<thiagodelgado111> quem precisar.. me chame.. estou meio atrapalhado com umas coisas aqui, mas tentarei ajudar!
<debora> mr ?
<hggdh> debora: se estás vendo a bolinha branca girando, continue a esperar
<debora> tudo bem
<rogerio> alguém sabe como instalar o gnome-power-manager no lubuntu?
<debora> Mr , nem a bolinha branca to vendo mais .. e agora ??
<debora> ?
<debora> ?
<andretyn> debora, desculpe-me, mas qual o problema que vc está tendo?
<Mr-Capslock> debora,
<Mr-Capslock> debora, travou então?
<debora> desligou sozinho
<debora> ai desligou naum ... abertei o espeço e apareceu só a bolinha branco e a tela continua perta
<Mr-Capslock> debora, o led do HD ainda pisca ?
<debora> to instalando no notbook
<Mr-Capslock> maravilha
<Mr-Capslock> debora, qualquer duvida, chame
<andretyn> debora, o novo  Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal?
<debora> mr é normal a tela fica preta ?
<Space-Daface> alguem ai ja intalou codec de video e audio no linux
<Mr-Capslock> debora, é o sistema de economia de energia ativado
<Mr-Capslock> Space-Daface, qual distro ?
<Mr-Capslock> debora, normal
<debora> sim
<Space-Daface> backtrack 5
<Mr-Capslock> Space-Daface, mas backtrack não é pra uso "normal" é pra pentest
<Mr-Capslock> debora, e ai?
<Mr-Capslock> nada ?
<debora> nda ... continua preta com a bolinha girando
<Mr-Capslock> o led do HD pisca ?
<debora> sim
<Mr-Capslock> entao tá processando o particionamento
<debora> tomara ..
<loser> ...
<debora> Mr, mesmo se a tela continuar perta o processo fica salvo no pc ?
<Mr-Capslock> debora, continua sim
<debora> ata
<loser> ...
<debora> desculpa Mr, continua sim =/
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-24
<manacorda> Ola , estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10  no pc antigo AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2500+ K8
<manacorda> Porem apos a instalacao
<manacorda> Descubro que a versao instalada é a versa 10
<manacorda> Estou uSando um pendrive bootavel com a image ISO do ubuntu 13
<astroo-> manacorda  ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<joao> Olá
<joao> bom dia a todos
<joao> Nunca mexi com linux em minha vida
<joao> criei um prendrive botavel do ubutun 12.04.4 LTS
<joao> Na parte final da instalação ele da um erro dou ok e abre-se a tela
<joao> :
<joao> 'Falha na instalação do gerenciador de instalação'
<joao> Ele me da algumas opções:
<joao> escolher outro despositivo.......
<joao> continuar sem um gerenciador...........
<joao> Cancela a instalação
<joao> Cancela a instalação
<joao> O que faço
<joao> ?
<Julinux> Pessoal, por qual motivo eu posso definir uma senha para o grupo no arquivo gshadow?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Sorentto> Pessoal, alguem sabe como é o gerenciamento de energia com as baterias dell? algum relato de problemas no gerenciamento?
<Djmaninho> Ola
<Djmaninho> Oii
<Djmaninho> Alguem pode min ajuda
<b010010001> boa tarde...estou com laptop Positivo Mobile,instalei o ubuntu 12.04,mas não lÊ o dvd,alguma dica?
<b010010001> lembrando que eu dou o comando lshw e aparece *-cdrom DISPONÍVEL
<b010010001>                 descrição: SCSI CD-ROM
<b010010001>                 produto: DVD RW AD-7530B
<b010010001>                 fabricante: Optiarc
<b010010001>                 ID físico: 0.0.0
<b010010001>                 informações do barramento: scsi@3:0.0.0
<b010010001>                 versão: NX03
<b010010001>                 capacidades: removable
<b010010001>                 configuração: ansiversion=5
<KurtKraut> b010010001, já testou com o Ubuntu 13.04?
<KurtKraut> digo
<KurtKraut> b010010001, já testou com o Ubuntu 13.10?
<b010010001> KurtKraut:á no meu não funcionou
<b010010001> depois que instala ele fica com a tela preta e nao faz nada
<b010010001> meu lap nao tem hd memoria 1g...primo do joshua
<b010010001> ruim
<b010010001> estou baixando linuxmint-16-cinnamon-dvd-32bit
<redsn0w_> boa tarde pessoal, baixei a imagem do debian wheezy mas ao usar o usb-creator para bootar pelo pen drive o mesmo apresenta a mensagem  invalid version string e da erro, tentei fazer o mesmo processo pelo unetbootin mas ele trava nos 53%, alguém tem alguma solução?
<Guest3958> o Ubuntu esta muito lento
<Guest3958> O 13.10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<JackBower> aew
<namenick> meu ubuntu tah com virus
<JackBower> LOIL
<namenick> rs
<JackBower> pacote?
<namenick> deve ser um bug...
<JackBower> hj to passando mal... tentando pegar umas bibliotecas para programacao
<JackBower> e mesmo assim n esta dando
<JackBower> alguem ai sabe oq fazer
<JackBower> sudo apt-get install gcc wget http://cc50.com.br/downloads/resources/cc50_c_library.zip unzip cc50_c_library.zip rm -f cc50_c_library.zip gcc -c -ggdb -std=c99 cc50.c -o cc50.o ar rcs libcc50.a cc50.o chmod 0644 cc50.h libcc50.a sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/include sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/include sudo mv cc50.h /usr/local/include sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/lib sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/lib sudo mv libcc50.a /usr/local/lib cd .. rm
<JackBower> fasso todos os passos acima e mesmo assim DOWN!
<namenick> fazer n eh com dois S's
<namenick> deve ser isso que estah errado
<namenick> rs
<secnice> lulz
<Bhairavnath> Ê maravilhoso poder entrar novamente na freenode,  boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-25
<ChronosGOD> Boa noite povo do ubuntu
<ChronosGOD> :F
<ChronosGOD> :D
<astroo-> ola
<ChronosGOD> O gerenciamento de beteria em note ta melhor no ubuntu 13 ? ou será que devo instalar um soft de gerenciamento como o TPL
<ChronosGOD> Outra duvida é como o ubuntu lida com placas graficas intel e amd que vem nos notes e dependendo uma ativa ou destiva para melhorar no desempenho ou na duração da bateria
<ChronosGOD> Hoje meu sistema roda tranquilo por algumas horas com o note e sem a bateria automaticamente ele desliga a GPU amd. e assim que exijo mais ele habilita.. nao achei nada relacionado. alguem ai tem experiencia com tais caracteristicas
<ChronosGOD> ?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<bl4ck> Ola
<bl4ck> Ubuntu Nao serve para penteste?
<astroo-> bl4ck  ola
<astroo-> ChronosGOD  ve o privado
<bl4ck> Preciso de ajuda
<ChronosGOD> a ta
<bl4ck> Preciso de ajuda
<bl4ck> Migrei do windows para o ubuntu 13.10 definitivamente
<bl4ck> Cansei de ser windowsero
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<ChronosGOD> ubuntu como qualquer linux é customizavel, mas nao vai fazer pentest com ubuntu assim. o recomendavel é que aprenda o kaly
<ChronosGOD> é o antigo backtrack
<LinoW> ola, boa noite , eu estou com o ubuntu 13.10 e queria ver se alguem sabe algum programa para gerenciamento de imagens do DVR de Cameras de Segurança ??? o SIM da Intelbras ja tenho instalado deu certo.
<LinoW> mas preciso de outro para acessar outros DVRs
<LinoW> Se alguem puder ajudar
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> LinoW  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<LinoW> ok obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<LinoW> estou tentando instalar o ZoneMinder
<astroo-> ve o privado
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro
<Caio-BH> Boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Caio-BH> blza
<Caio-BH> Estou tentando instalar o lubuntu
<Caio-BH> a versão 13.10
<mirqui> algum problema ?
<Caio-BH> vou reiniciar a maquina e dar boot de novo.
<mirqui> ok
<Caio-BH> A maquina é um pentium 3  com 667 Mhz
<Caio-BH> 128 mb
<mirqui> sim , mas algum problema ?
<Caio-BH> aparece um negocio de grafico
<mirqui> 123mb de ram ?
<Caio-BH> vou repetir o comando
<mirqui> 128
<Caio-BH> 128
<mirqui> é pouca memória
<Caio-BH> eu sei
<mirqui> vc viu os requisitos mínimos ?
<Caio-BH> vi sim
<mirqui> e dá ?
<Caio-BH> ocorre que consegui instalar o precise pangolin
<Caio-BH> uma lerdeza, mas chegou no quase
<Caio-BH> via wubi
<Caio-BH> o comando que aparece aqui é
<mirqui> sim , mas não conseguiste um mais adequado a seu pc ?
<Caio-BH> graphics initialization failed
<Caio-BH> error setting up gfxboot
<mirqui> tem uns bem acessiveis
<Caio-BH> abaixo do lubuntu só a mini
<Caio-BH> mas não to em rede
<Caio-BH> o puppy já rodei
<mirqui> não lembro o nome agora
<Caio-BH> quais
<mirqui> sim , puppy
<Caio-BH> o mandriva 2011 não roda
<mirqui> o puppy é bom
<Caio-BH> o bodhi não roda
<mirqui> já viu todas as distros ?
<mirqui> kurimin
<mirqui> kurumim
<Caio-BH> o kurumin antigo eu tenho o cd lá no escritório
<mirqui> e funciona ?
<Caio-BH> nenhum é bom como o ubuntu
<Caio-BH> nesta maquina não tentei
<Caio-BH> o ubuntu é maravilhoso
<Caio-BH> a tela do kurumin é cansativa
<mirqui> mas
<Caio-BH> o aptget muda de tamanho de fontes e fica desproporcional
<mirqui> vc pode botar um papel de parede legal
<Caio-BH> o menu do kurumin é chato.
<mirqui> ai vai nas configurações
<mirqui> e vê as fontes
<mirqui> não sei se dá para botar docks no kurumim
<mirqui> mas se der é uma modificação legal
<Caio-BH> mas o kurumin parou há alguns anos, não?
<mirqui> sim ,
<mirqui> mas é linux , na teoria confiável
<mirqui> vou tomar banho , volto daqui a pouco
<Caio-BH> não conseguia rodar videos naquela ocasião
<Caio-BH> blza
<Hardnac> Olá pessoal. Minha 1ª  vez no XChat, acredito que num cliente IRC.
<mirqui> tentou o vlc ?
<mirqui> ou similar ?
<mirqui> fui
<Caio-BH> o vlc não era conhecido
<astroo-> Hardnac  ola bem-vindo
<astroo-> qualquer duvida diz
<Caio-BH> qual comando de boot uso aqui já que a inicialização do grafico falhou no lubuntu?
<Caio-BH> o gfxboot deu erro
<Hardnac> astroo, ok muito obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<Hardnac> com certeza sempre aparece alguns problemas no mundo do código aberto.
<Thiago_MBMG> Boa noite a todos ... alguém aqui usa team viewer no Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<Caio-BH> boot:: install acpi=off
<Caio-BH> fiz isso e ta roland lá
<Thiago_MBMG> estou tendo um probleminha aqui
<Caio-BH> o dhcp vai agarrar, nao tem internet naquela maquina
<Caio-BH> falhou
<Thiago_MBMG> está abrindo um pequena janelinha que não some e não sai da dash ... "WINE SYSTEM TRAY"
<Thiago_MBMG> alguém aí tem alguma solução para isso?
<Doomtron> ahhh
<mirqui> e ai caio - bh , que tú resolveu ?
<Caio-BH> Mirqui, está instalando, dei uma consultada na ajuda e usei o comando boot:: install acpi=off
<Caio-BH> Está "instalando o sistema básico" em 83%
<mirqui> não sei usar o terminal
<mirqui> uso o live cd
<Caio-BH> O computador em que eu estou fazendo a instalação não possui conexão com a internet
<mirqui> qual distro vc usou ?
<mirqui> eu tbm pego o live cd no desk
<Caio-BH> Entendi. Eu também tenho muito pouca prática com o terminal. Estou instalando o Lubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> o note é wifi e a conexão é lenta
<mirqui> bom , boa sorte então :)
<Caio-BH> Ok, muito obrigado. deu 100% aqui
<Caio-BH> "configurando o apt"
<Caio-BH> a máquina é antigona, hahaha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Cyll> Bom dia
<Cyll> Tenho uma máquina Intel processador duo Qual versão do Ubuntu devo instlar o i386 ou amd?
<Cyll> Tenho uma máquina Intel processador duo Qual versão do Ubuntu devo instlar o i386 ou amd?
<Cyll> Tenho uma máquina Intel processador duo Qual versão do Ubuntu devo instlar o i386 ou amd?
<bravo> Bom dia! Alguém poderia me informar quando será a data de lançamento da próxima versão ubuntu?
<sUbMuNdO> bravo, abril acho que mais ou menos dia 20
<bravo> blz,vlw.
<filipe> ola
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Olá!
<filipe> nao estou conseguindo  instalar o Ubuntu
<filipe> ta aparecendo um erro
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Qual é o erro?
<filipe> nao da pra iniciar nem no modo "teste"
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Em que momento o erro ocorre?
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Você sabe se o seu hardware está ok?
<filipe> o erro e o seguinte " The System is running in low-graphics mode"
<filipe> estava instalado windows xp nele
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Você está usando cd/dvd ou pendrive para instalar?
<filipe> o erro ocorre quando vai carregar o Ubuntu
<filipe> tentei pelo cd e pelo pendrive
<filipe> dvd*
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Você já instalou em outro micro com esse dvd?
<filipe> nao, mais baixei do site 2 vezes e instalei em 2 dvds diferentes
<filipe> no pen drive tb
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Qual foi a versão que você baixou?
<filipe> a 13
<filipe> e a 12
<cyanoroma> filipe-> 13.04 ou 13.10?
<cyanoroma> filipe-> 12.04 ou 12.10?
<filipe> to baixando linux mint pra fazer um teste
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Você baixou aonde?
<filipe> 13.10 Saucy Salamander
<cyanoroma> filipe-> 32 ou 64 bits?
<filipe> 12.04.4 Precise Pangolin LTS
<filipe> 32
<filipe> no próprio site ubuntu
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Essa versão 12.04.4 é muito boa.
<bravo> Alguém poderia me informar como conseguir "vouchers" para certificação LPIC I?
<cyanoroma> filipe-> Você sabe usar o virtualbox?
<cyanoroma> bravo-> http://www.lpibrasil.com.br/
<leandromiranda> Bom dia pessoal,
<sky_fy> dia
<leandromiranda> estou usando o virtualbox com windows 7 para rodar um programa no monitor 2 que tem a resolução 1600x900 so que  no windows do virtual box não consigo esta configuração.... la vem 800x600 1024x768 etc...
<leandromiranda> nao tem as configurações que o ubuntu detectou
<leandromiranda> Decobri a solução:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<leandromiranda> agora sim ta tudo em ordem....
<KlangMenIs> Gente...
<KlangMenIs> me da um help ai
<KlangMenIs> achei "Rosetta Stone"
<KlangMenIs> mas não consigo fazer o donwload do pacote
<hggdh> KlangMenIs: sem saber qual o erro fica difícl ajudar
<Doomtron> kurtkraut:
<Doomtron> oops
<leandromiranda> oops
<leandromiranda> rsrs
<adolai> alguem me ajuda?
<adolai> preciso de 1 alternativa
<adolai> ao wolrdpad
<adolai> pra imprimir um documento
<adolai> e poder formatar ele aumentado a letra e cor etc
<hggdh> openoffice...
<hggdh> ou libreoffice
<adolai> hggdh, o libreoffice
<adolai> da pra instalar pelo apt?
<hggdh> adolai: já deverias ter o libreoffice instalado por default
<hggdh> senão, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<adolai> hggdh, to usando debian 7
<adolai> instalei o kde pelo apt-get
<adolai> e talz
<adolai> ai nao tava cosneguindo instalar o openoffice
<adolai> to instalando o libreoffice
<adolai> tem nos repositorios do debian ele
<adolai> obrigado pela ajuda
<adolai> hggdh,
<adolai> ainda ta ai?
<adolai> ja resolvi
<adolai>  	Add contact
<subzero> hggdh,
<subzero> consegui instalar ele eo pakote pra pt-br
<subzero> e fiz funcionar minha impressora
<Stockholder> boa tarde
<leandromiranda> Stockholder, boa tarde
<Maicon> ola
<Maicon> tem alguem que pode me ajuda a configura o ssh no ubutun
<hggdh> Maicon: qual o problema?
<Maicon> eu executei normalmente o ssh no ubutun so que quando vou para poder testar a conecção ele da um erro tipo connection refused
<Maicon> estou utilizando o ubutun 13,10 desktop
<subzero> Maicon,
<subzero> virtualizando como ?
<subzero> dentro do windows?
<Maicon> correto
<hggdh> e com o que?
<subzero> virtualbox?
<subzero> pelo que sei tem que direcionar a porta
<Maicon> o que aconteceu qeu eu perdi a base completa do meu serviço
<Maicon> por causa de uma queda de luz e nao deu tempo de fazer o backup
<Maicon> ai o tecnino responsavel precisa acessar virtualmente para poder recuperar
<Maicon> so que eu nao to conseguindo instala o ssh
<Maicon> para ele poder acessar
<subzero> pra instalar o ssh é facil
<subzero> apt-get install openssh-server
<Maicon> correto
<Maicon> ele executa normalmente
<subzero> agora tenque ver tambem como ta a topologia da rede
<subzero> Maicon,  ele chega a conectar?
<subzero> pedir login e senha?
<Maicon> nao
<Maicon> quando eu dou o comando ssh localhost
<Maicon> ele me responde com o erro connection refused
<hggdh> Maicon: ssh localhost de onde? do host, ou da VM?
<subzero> eu nao entendi
<subzero> oq vc ker fazer
<subzero> o que ta conectando ta na rede local?
<Maicon> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: connectiun refused
<Maicon> esse é o erro
<subzero> logico que vai da erro
<subzero> localhost = 127.0.0.1
<subzero> poe o ip da VM
<subzero> no putty
<subzero> pra saber o ip que o ubuntu da VM ta
<subzero> ve pelo ifconfig
<hggdh> subzero: por favor, uma sentença por linha
<subzero> hggdh, u.u
<hggdh> pois é...
<subzero> hggdh,
<subzero> to tentando ajudar o menino
<subzero> mais se voce incomoda porque tenho sindrome do enter
<subzero> mals
<subzero> vo sair do canal
<hggdh> subzero: eu sei, e agradeço. Mas, colocar pedaços de uma frase em várias linhas dificulta a leitura
<subzero> ba
<subzero> fui
<hggdh> subzero: tua escolha
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Marcoo> boa noite pessoal
<Marcoo> estou precisando de ajuda
<Marcoo> alguem pode me ajudar?:
<natan673> boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-26
<Nelson_Jr> tenho um notebook com windows 8 e quero instalar o ubuntu tem como dividir o hd para ter os 2?
<astroo-> Nelson_Jr  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Nelson_Jr> alguem me ajuda
<natan673> ?
<natan673> diga ! #boa noite, pessoal!
<Nelson_Jr> tem como ter o windows 8 e o linux  ao mesmo tempo no notebook?
<rafael> Nelson_Jr: sim
<Nelson_Jr> comow
<Nelson_Jr> como?
<natan673> sim
<Nelson_Jr> alguem me ensia como
<Nelson_Jr> ensina
<natan673> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dual+boot+windows+8+e+ubuntu
<Malux> Boa noite
<natan673> siga algum tutorial, caso tenha uma duvida extrema.
<natan673> so perguntar !
<natan673> #boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Malux> Preciso de ajuda não sei se alguem pode me ajudar. Instalei o Ubuntu 10.10 para netbook (motivo: era o cd que eu tinha), porem esta versão não tem mais suporte, alguem sabe se é possivel e como fazer para atualiza-lo?
<natan673> Ixi mano, pegou super pesado agora em.... Alguém me corrija mas acredito que não é possível não!
<natan673> Mas talvez haja esperança!
<Malux> kkk
<Malux> é
<natan673> Malux, talvez não de, mas tem como bootar um pendrive não?
<Malux> sim
<Malux> dá para fazer upgrade por pendrive?
<rafael> Malux, aconselho a fazer backup e instalar alguma versão mais recente.
<rafael> Você pode baixar uma imagem do Ubuntu e instalar via usb. Para tornar o dispositivo usb bootavel você pode utilizar algum software como o unetbootin, por exemplo.
<Malux> valeu pessoal, já estou baixando uma versão mais recente. Obrigado
<Malux> Sei como fazer
<Malux> Obrigado
<Malux> boa noite
<rafael> Malux: de nada
<natan673> voltei
<natan673> opa!
<astroo-> natan673  ola
<astroo-> Scientists demonstrate first contagious airborne WiFi virus  http://phys.org/news/2014-02-scientists-contagious-airborne-wifi-virus.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GuilhermeCunha> opa
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ate
<marcos_> ola. alguem poderia me indicar uma versao linux para processador amd phenom x4?
<yokobr> galera, tenho um HP dv1000 q hora liga, hora nao. Mas acende os LEDs e liga o cooler.NÃO é cabo flat.
<leandromiranda> pessoal, bom dia, peguei um problema aqui no ubuntu 13.10 vejam se alguem pode me ajudar.
<leandromiranda> Tenho um notebook que eu uso duas telas, a do notebook e um monitor AOC de 20 polegadas... instalei o gnome agora e quando  eu tento detectar o monitor ele fica piscando direto
<leandromiranda> não para...eu removo o cabo vga ele para de piscar as duas telas... eu clico em detectar e insiro o cabo ele fica maluco de novo...
<leandromiranda> no ambiente gráfico unity eu acho q é esse o nome ele funciona os dois monitores normal...
<leandromiranda> Alguem??????
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Will> Meu wireless não funciona alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guest21708> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Guest21708> meu wirelles no meu hp tx 2000
<Guest21708> não funciona
<Guest21708> oi
<RamonPego> Alguem?
<William> Olá Pessoal boa tarde, necessito de instruções de como Rodar o Iso do Ubuntu via pen drive.
<osso> ubuntu é bom como proxy/firewall?
<gnasc> William: você pode usar o unetbootin pra criar o pen drive
<hggdh> William: unetbootin pode ser usado para gerar o pendrive  -- http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<hggdh> osso: é
<osso> hggdh é dificil configurar? precisa de uma maquina potente?!
<William> Olá <hggdh> muito obrigado pela Dica!
<hggdh> osso: pode ser complicado... eu usava um i386 como firewall (512M de memória, um Pentium4). Para http proxy, velocidade de disco pode ser um fator importante
<osso> hggdh tem algum link com tutorial?
<hggdh> osso: eu usava shorewall --http://shorewall.net/
<osso> hggdh valeu vou dar uma olhada
<Doomtron> Ola
<Angel> Olá! Sou usuária recente do Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, e estou com uma série de problemas, por exemplo não consigo instalar o Ubuntu One ou qualquer outro programa. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<diego_> alquem pode me ajudar a instalar o umbunto no pendrive
<Tropper> diego use o Unetbootin
<Tropper> Angel pode dar mais detalhes
<Tropper> Angel está tentando instlar pela central de programas
<Angel> e tabém não consigo acessar o serviço de gerenciamento, aparece uma janela pedindo para digitar a chave de autenticação
<Angel> tentei, mas não dá certo
<Tropper> Angel qual é o erro.
<Tropper> ?
<Angel> só um minuto
<diego_> universal usb instaler?
<Tropper> Diego pode ser, esse nunca testei. Sei que o Unetbootin é certeiro, e têm mais funções
<Tropper> O Universal instalei uma vez só para ver as funções, mas não fui muito com a cara dele.... RSSS
<Tropper> mas deve funcionar tente os dois e veja qual te atende melhor
<Tropper> Diego está usando Linux ou Windows?
<diego_> windows 8.1
<diego_> achei o instalador no site do linux   pendrivelinux.com
<Tropper> Veja isso http://almalivre.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/usando-o-unetbootin-para-criar-um-pendrive-inicializavel/
<Tropper> Isso http://askubuntu.com/questions/162174/how-do-i-use-unetbootin-to-make-a-bootable-windows-usb-installer
<Tropper> Isso aqui também ajuda http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/12/unetbootin-create-bootable-usb-windows-7.html
<Angel> Na barra de "ferramenta" tem um atalho para o Ubuntu One, quando clico aparece uma janela com a opção para instalar, depois aparece uma janela: Instalar  Ubuntu One/ Descubra sua nuevem pessoal/ Ubuntu One está instalando ai derepente aparece w:Faleid to fetch htt://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg.................
<Tropper> Angel já atuaizou seu sistema?
<Angel> Acho que não
<Tropper> Certo
<Tropper> então vamos por partes.
<Tropper> abra o seu terminal
<Tropper> Não tenha medo, rsrsrsrs
<Tropper> estamos aqui pra te ajudar
<Tropper> digite terminal na busca do Unity
<Angel> pronto
<Tropper> cole o comando abaixo e aperte enter
<Tropper> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Tropper> e depois digite a sua senha de login
<Angel> a senha do meu usuário no not?
<Tropper> sim
<diego_> depois q executo ubuntu no pendrive, eu tenho colocar portugues e instalar?e iso mesm?.....
<Angel> não e
<Angel> estou conseguindo digitar no terminal
<Tropper> Diego sim
<Tropper> Angel, so vc usa esse note?
<Angel> sim
<Tropper> então a senha é a mesma do seu usuário
<Angel> mas não está digitando no terminal
<Tropper> ela não aparece
<diego_> entao eu vou instalar ele junto do windows 8?
<Angel> não
<Tropper> vc digita ela não aparece mas está digitando
<Tropper> diego vc escolhe
<Angel> sim estou digitando, mas não aparece/muda nada
<Tropper> Angel o fato dela não aparecer é um fator de segurança,
<Tropper> pode digitar a sua senha e apertar enter
<Angel> tem uma barrinha branca que só fica piscando, não sai do lugar nem nada
<Angel> vou tentar
<Tropper> aperte enter
<Tropper> deu certo?
<Angel> apareceu isso: 0% [Conectando em 10.80.4.19 (10.80.4.19)] [Conectando em 10.80.4.19 (10.80.4.1^Cangel@angel-HuronRiver-Platform:~$
<Tropper> sudo apt-get update
<Tropper> cole, digite sua senha e aperte enter
<Angel> E: Operação updatearaararauna* inválida angel@angel-HuronRiver-Platform:~$  angel@angel-HuronRiver-Platform:~$ sudo apt-get update araararauna* E: O comando update não leva argumentos angel@angel-HuronRiver-Platform:~$  Apareceu isso agora
<Tropper> Quantos dias têm que instalou o sistema?
<Angel> mais ou menos 1 mês
<Angel> mas como eu estava sem net não estava usando
<Tropper> então não tinha instalado nada?
<Tropper> quando vc instalou, estava conectado na internet?
<Angel> Só tem editor de texto, navegador de internet, programas básicos, foi um técnico que instalou e tinha internet
<Tropper> hum
<Tropper> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tropper> cola no terminal, digite a senha
<Tropper> vai abrir um arquivo
<Tropper> copie e cole aqui pra eu analisar.
<Angel> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213)]/ precise main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb 
<Tropper> so isso?
<Angel> parece que não está indo tudo
<Angel> vou tentar mandar de novo
<Tropper> ta
<Angel> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213)]/ precise main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb 
<Angel> não vai tudo, como faço?
<Tropper> salve o conteúdo desse arquivo em outro local
<Tropper> crie uma conta nesse site: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/
<Tropper> crie uma pergunta no fórum com essa dúvida e na pergunta já posta esse conteúdo, estarei la para te ajudar.
<Angel> Vou fazer agora
<gnasc> Angel: consegue dar ping em br.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Angel> Desculpe minha ignorância gnasc mas o que é dar ping em br.archive.ubuntu.com?
<gnasc> Angel: digite no terminal "ping br.archive.ubuntu.com" (sem as aspas) e cole a saída aqui, por favor
<Angel> PING ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4): icmp_req=1 ttl=46 time=118 ms 64 bytes from ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4): icmp_req=2 ttl=46 time=116 ms 64 bytes from ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4): icmp_req=3 ttl=46 time=118 ms 64 bytes from ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4): icmp_req=4 ttl=46 time=118 ms 64 bytes from ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4): icmp
<Angel> apareceu isso várias vezes
<Angel> Pronto Tropper abri a conta e deixei a mensagem que apareceu no arquivo
<hggdh> bem, sudo apt-get update não tem parametros
<hggdh> é apenas 'sudo apt-get update'
<Tropper> qual é título
<Angel>  	Problemas na instação de programas...
<Tropper> certo
<Tropper> estou vendo aqui
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<willian> qual o programa que cria disco boot no pendrive?
<cyanoroma> Boa noite a todos!
<willian> alguém pode me ajudar? preciso do programa que cria pendrive bootavel
<cyanoroma> willian-> No caso serial para dar boot em uma distro Linux?
<willian> isso mesmo
<cyanoroma> willian-> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<willian> eu perdi o programa
<cyanoroma> willian-> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<willian> mas eu preciso criar em Windows
<cyanoroma> willian-> No site tem uma versão para Windows, o processo é o mesmo.
<willian> achei
<willian> vlw
<cyanoroma> willian-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você :) ?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<Olivio> galera estou com um problema no meu ubuntu
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Manda!
<Olivio> cara quando eu digito halt como root
<Olivio> ou encerrar sessão o ubuntu não desliga
<Olivio> mas isso não é todas as vezes
<Olivio> ficando apenas o nome ubuntu na tela
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Não seria melhor usar ''shutdown'' ou ''restart''?
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> http://www.nacaolivre.com.br/linux/shutdown-vs-halt-vs-poweroff-vs-reboot/
<Olivio> o shutdown em vez do halt?
<cyanoroma> "cara quando eu digito halt como root <Olivio> ou encerrar sessão o ubuntu não desliga"
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Mas o halt não é nem para encerrar a sessão nem para desligar.
<mirqui> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<mirqui> tem os comandos do ubuntu
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Dê uma olhada no neste link: http://www.nacaolivre.com.br/linux/shutdown-vs-halt-vs-poweroff-vs-reboot/
<Olivio> mirqui obrigado
<Olivio> cyanoroma valews
<Olivio> deu certo a minha duvida
<mirqui> tranquilo :)
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar!
<Olivio> ouvi falar que tinha acabdo o suporte para o linux 13.10
<Olivio> é verdade???
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Não, acabou para o UBuntu 13.04.
<Olivio> ok!
<Olivio> é comum a Interface Cinnamon travar
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Mas, sinceramente, se quiseres instalar o Ubuntu, instales o 12.04.4.
<Olivio> instalei aqui no Ubuntu mas a mesma travou!
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Não, eu tenho ela instalada e a mesma nunca travou.
<Olivio> ja estou com o 13.10
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> "Se não tem tu, vai tu mesmo" kkk
<Olivio> mas pq?
<Olivio> não gosto da Unity!
<Olivio> porque o 12.04.4 é melhor?
<cyanoroma> A versão 12.04.4 é uma versão LTS, logo a estabilidade é o foco desta versão - que será suportada até 2017! -.
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Provavemente o Cinnamon quebrou devido ao Ubuntu, não ao Cinnamon em si.
<cyanoroma> *Provavelmente
<Olivio> sei
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> A versão 13.10 não é uma versão LTS, logo, é uma versão que visa testes para que os softwares em geral possam ficar estáveis para a próxima versão LTS que virá, entende?
<Olivio> sei
<Olivio> como é nova
<Olivio> a mesma ainda está em teste
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Uma versão prepara o caminho para outra...
<Olivio> mas quando sair
<Olivio> teria como atualizar sendo reiinstalar o sistema??
<cyanoroma> Olivio-> Atualizar sem reinstalar?
<JCCS> CD do Ubuntu
<JCCS>  Ubuntu é so pra linux ???
<JCCS> dá pra windows tb ?
<cyanoroma> Ubuntu é Linux!
<cyanoroma> Ubuntu é um sistema operacional completo, não um simples programa.
<Ghazi> Dual boot? rsrs
<JCCS> passa no windows?
<cyanoroma> Mas é possível você instalar o Ubuntu ao lado do Windows.
<JCCS> entendi vlw
<Ghazi> alguem com a versão 13.10?
<cyanoroma> Ghazi-> Não gosto de versões não-LTS.
<mirqui> tenho o 12.10 , mas acho que não tem muita diferença
<mirqui> a diferença é que tem vida mais curta
<mirqui> o 12.10 é lts
<cyanoroma> Antes fosse só essa a real diferença...
<Ghazi> pq vida mais curta?
<cyanoroma> 12.10 não é LTS.
<mirqui> e tem mais incompatibilidades
<cyanoroma> 12.04 é.
<mirqui> skype por exemplo
<mirqui> o google earth não sei
<Ghazi> até agora só o face está ruim
<cyanoroma> Ghazi-> Se não queres ter dor de cabeça, instale o 12.04.4 e pronto.
<cyanoroma> Ghazi-> Só precisarás atualizar em 2017!
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<Ghazi> kk
<mirqui> a verção 13 tbm é lts
<xGrind> Ghazi, oq acontece?
<mirqui> 14 perdão
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Sim, é verdade a 14.04 será LTS.
<Ghazi> os avatares não aparecem. Parece q a pagina está sempre carregando
<mirqui> mas ainda não lançaram
<xGrind> Ghazi, deve ser o MTU
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Não vejo a hora para atualizar.
<mirqui> haa só em 2017
<mirqui> a 14 atualizo de 2017 em diante
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Não, quando sair o 14.04 eu atualizo.
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Não que esperar tanto tempo... ;)
<mirqui> se tiver alguma vantagem , vá lá
<mirqui> se não atualizo só em 2017
<xGrind> Ghazi, de uma olhada -> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-26-02-2014-201050.php
<Ghazi> estava cansado de ver aviso de pirataria do windows. rsrs
<mirqui> e é de grátis
<mirqui> um sistema atual , seguro
<mirqui> e rápido
<cyanoroma> Ghazi-> kkk Windows Jack Sparrow edition.
<Ghazi> kkk só assim!
<Ghazi> ouvi falar para colocar 1400 no MTU
<Ghazi> vou tentar
<Ghazi> tem q reiniciar o modem, né?
<xGrind> Ghazi, nao. só clicar la em cima e escolher sua rede, q ele desconecta e conecta d enovo
<Ghazi> vish... nada
<xGrind> estranho
<Ghazi> a minha é cabeada
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/05/lentidao-do-facebook-no-ubuntu-veja-como-resolver/
<Ghazi> é só no face q fica assim. Os outros sites ficam normais
<Ghazi> A Conexão ethernet, certo?
<Ghazi> Valeu mesmo, mas ainda não deu
<Ghazi> vou dar mais uma pesquisada
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-27
<Ghazi> xGrind?
<xGrind> Ghazi, opa
<Ghazi> Cara, consegui resolver
<Ghazi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125737/facebook-pictures-not-showing-up
<Ghazi> Fiz exatamente o mesmo q a imagem mostra
<mamedio> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mamedio> acabei de instalar o ubuntu no meu netbook hp mini
<mamedio> mas nao funciona o wifi
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mamedio> ta ok, meu wifi liga, da pra ver os roteadores ligados mas quando quero conectar o ele fica piscando o icone ate nao conectar mais. simplesmente nao funciona. o que eu faço?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<edu_> ola, tenho uma duvida o ubuntu roda em pc com placa on board da via 7
<astroo-> ola e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> podes testar com o livecd sem instalar
<edu_> eu sou novo com o sistema linux
<edu_> e so gravar o sede iso
<astroo-> sim
<D3llTr33> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<edu_> ok vou tentar
<edu_> eu tentei com o lubuntu, mas nao funcionou
<edu_> instalei com sucesso mas nao da boot
<edu_> nao inicia de jeito nenhum
<edu_> fica so na tela preta
<D3llTr33> qual programa?
<edu_> o lubuntu10.13
<edu_> 13.10
<D3llTr33> melhor instalar o ubuntu 13
<D3llTr33> e depois instala só a interface do lubuntu completa
<D3llTr33> com apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<txithihausen> olá pessoal, estou tendo problemas para instalar oTCL-1.14. Toda vez que executo o ./configure a mensagem "can't find X includes" é exibida
<txithihausen> alguma sugestão?  (obs.: preciso que seja exatamente essa versão do software)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ThiagoK> Gostaria de saber se tem como instalar o Ubuntu no Samsung Galaxy S3?
<ThiagoK> Pois estou vendo no outro site e não sei se é verdade
<leandromiranda> Bom dia pessoal, bom ha 3 dias estou pesquisando e tentando fazer minha placa de vídeo intel integrada no notebook funcionar com 2  monitores, quando eu espeto o cabo vga a tela  começa a piscar sem parar
<leandromiranda> quando a configuração estabiliza, eu aplico, porem qualquer coisa que queira fazer volta a piscar novamente e toda instabilidade volta....
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh
<mirqui> ele é usuário avançado
<leandromiranda> mirqui, obrigado pela dica
<leandromiranda> mirqui,  chamei ele no privado, mas nao responde...
<deglier> olá
<deglier> Bom tenho o desejo de montar um servidor com o ubuntu, porem ainda nao decidi que peças utilizar; será um servidor de arquivos do qual irá ser acessado pelo appletv alguem tem uma noção do que eu posso usar pra construir esse servidor ?
<leandromiranda> Alguem se habilita a me ajudar? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=111543.msg618521#msg618521
<leandromiranda> estou impossibilitado de trabalhar por causa deste bug
<leandromiranda> Consegui este link mas não consegui solucionar definitivamente  o bug da tela ficar piscando  http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/video-manual.html
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Krocha> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<Krocha> Eu tenho um problinha com a minha internet, e não conecta no meu Ubuntu, mas na verdade hoje estou usando o Linux MInt 15, ela é via Radio e o cara não sabe como configurar no linux, vcs tem alguma ideia de como eu posso reslver esse problema?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Ghazi> alguém já jogou combat arms no linux?
<DouglasDreer> Boa a noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<DouglasDreer> Gostaria de um suporte e uma dicas para instalação e configuração do Ubunto mais recente em um Notebook Dell Inspirion 14R
<DouglasDreer> com quem posso falar por favor?
<DouglasDreer> Alguém por favor?
<DouglasDreer> olá!?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<DouglasDreer> ptz quinze minutos?
<mirqui> douglas , fale :)
<DouglasDreer> Boa noite Miqui
<mirqui> é o 13.10 , não ?
<DouglasDreer> Mirqui*
<DouglasDreer> ostaria de um suporte e uma dicas para instalação e configuração do Ubunto mais recente em um Notebook Dell Inspirion 14R
<DouglasDreer> *gostaria
<mirqui> usa o 12.10 , é melhor
<mirqui> ou 12.04
<mirqui> é lts
<DouglasDreer> tive problema com esta versão com minha placa off border (nvida)
<DouglasDreer> nao consegui de jeito algum fazer funcionar
<DouglasDreer> entao estou tentando a versão mais recente
<mirqui> então não sei
<mirqui> por default pede ajuda para o hggdh :)
<mirqui> ele é usuário avançado :)
<mirqui> mas vc não conseguiu pacotes de drivers ?
<DouglasDreer> até achei, mas após instalar ele nao fazia mais boot da parte gráfica
<DouglasDreer> aparecia apenas o fundo
<mirqui> bom , então tenta a 13.10 então
<mirqui> é padrão a instalação
<mirqui> boot
<mirqui> o ubuntu inicia , e depois o live cd faz o resto
<DouglasDreer> neste momento estou usando o w8, e fiz download da imagem (ISO) do 13.1, posso apenas executar a partir dele ou tenho realmente criar um boot
<DouglasDreer> ?
<mirqui> não , se vc quer fazer dual boot
<mirqui> faz dentro do windows
<mirqui> ele da boot
<mirqui> vai te perguntar se vc quer sobrescrever windows , fazer dual boot
<mirqui> ai vc escolhe
<DouglasDreer> tipo assim, se instalar o ubuntu vou formatar o pc e deixar so ele, se nao acabao usando um
<DouglasDreer> rs
<DouglasDreer> sou meio radical nisso
<DouglasDreer> kkkk
<mirqui> então faz só o ubuntu instalar
<DouglasDreer> vlw
<DouglasDreer> vou fazer o live
<DouglasDreer> e tentar por os drives
<DouglasDreer> dai pelo menos nao perco nada
<DouglasDreer> acho
<DouglasDreer> rs
<mirqui> tranquilo , boa sorte :)
<DouglasDreer> vlwu
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-28
<Douglas_> Alguém sabe se foi certificado o Dell Inspiron 14R (5320) para Ubuntu 12.XX / 13.1 ?
<Guest55956> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<Guest55956> who
<Guest55956> rs
<Guest55956> aew alguém ai joga album jogo online no Ubuntu?
<Guest55956> alguem ai pretende tirar LPIC ?
<D33lTr33> aew galera alguém ai usa o mpg?
<Guest56547> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Guest56547> astro consegui conrromper meu cinnamon ao tentar atualizar o kernel
<Guest56547> voltei para o kernel 3.10
<Guest56547> mas o cinnamon da fail no login
<Guest56547> existe algum comando que faz a maquina restaurar os pacotes desencontrados
<astroo-> nao sei disso
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<redsn0w_> alguem on?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<redsn0w_> rs
<redsn0w_> e ai brother, tranquilo?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<redsn0w_> tranquiloo
<redsn0w_> ta usando qual versao ?
<astroo-> nao uso
<thirdday> pessoal quem aqui usa gerenciador de e-mail? Usa o geary no ubuntu 13.10? Eu instalei ele mas não consigo fazer com que ele forneça uma lista de contatos que me auxilie a escrever o endereço de e-mail do destinatário
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<coffnix> e ae galera
<coffnix> to com uma duvida
<coffnix> pra que serve o comando  :(){ :|: & };:
<coffnix> ???
<coffnix> me falaram que melhora o cache de disco executar  :(){ :|: & };:
<psyl0n> coffnix:  executei aqui , realmente libera o cache todo da swap
<coffnix> psyl0n: deixa rodar aqui então.....
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Doomtron> forkbomb
<hggdh> psyl0n: teu comentário sobre o fork bomb não é aceitável. Sugestões como estas apenas atrapalham iniciantes. Por favor, não mais repita isto.
<psyl0n> hggdh:  agora a culpa é minha  ?
<psyl0n> culpa do coffnix
<hggdh> coffnix veio com o que poderia ser um troll bait, ou simples ignorancia. Mas, responder que o fork bomb libera cache é errado. Considere-se avisado.
<psyl0n> sobrou pra mim agora  ai ai ai
<hggdh> psyl0n: sobrou. Mentiste. Ganhaste um aviso.
<hggdh> e faltam esses acima :-(
<psyl0n> hggdh:  tudo bem , sr ? ou sra ?
<hggdh> ah, não, não faltam.
<hggdh> psyl0n: realmente, não importa se sr. ou sra.
<psyl0n> hggdh:  que rapazinho mais rude
<hggdh> psyl0n: agora basta, não é?
<psyl0n> hggdh:  sim senhorito , aprendido a lição de casa
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Rogerio> ad-hoc
<Rogerio> conexão ad-hoc não compartilha internet 3g
<Doomtron> sera que era isso que o Rogerio queria? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<Arthur> boa tarde,
<Guest60170> estou procurando um novo sistema operacional...ja stou farto do windows, porem eu queria sabe se existe algum apoio tecnico para o ubunto caso eu queira alguma personalizar
<nops_> opa!
<nops_> bao tarde people!
<nops_> boa*
<nops_> alguem pode me ajudar com meu debian?
<nops_> sei que é ubuntu mas, a galera aqui é massa!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> nops_, nois num tem bola de cristal. se vc num falar qual o seu problema, não saberemos se sabemos te ajudar.
<nops_> barna
<nops_> foi mal
<nops_> queria saber se tinha alguem
<nops_> pensei que nao estavam on
<nops_> é que acabo de instalar a versao
<nops_> 7
<nops_> mas nao consegui baixar algumas coisas
<barna> nops_, tenta usar virgula ao invez de enter, tipo tudo numa linha só. ;)
<barna> nops_, vamos continuar esse papo em ##debian-br?
<nops_> foi mal
<nops_> é que sou assim
<nops_> pode ser
<nops_> indo pra la
<one3> giovanni
<buribu> lala
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> World's biggest cyberattack detected, 360 million accounts, 1.25 billion email addresses hacked http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Worlds-biggest-cyberattack-detected-360-million-accounts-1-25-billion-email-addresses-hacked/articleshow/31133867.cms   desculpem o fora de tema
<PeterWacosta> gente
<PeterWacosta> preciso de ajuda
<PeterWacosta> qual é o código de autenticação padraão do ubuntu
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<PeterWacosta> auuu Deys
<PeterWacosta> astro?
<PeterWacosta> sabe me dizer qual a senha de autenticação padrão do ubuntu
<astroo-> nao percebi
<PeterWacosta> €
<astroo-> nao sei disso
<PeterWacosta> sabe qdo tu vai instalar programas?
<PeterWacosta> pedi uma senha pra poder instalaar programas
<astroo-> nao sei
<hggdh> é a própria senha do usuário...
<astroo-> hggdh  fica para a proxima eu digo
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-01
<raphael> alguem ai?
<astroo-> Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta - ponha a duvida toda e dê 1 tempo  no topic   so 1 sugestao
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<raydern> boa noite a todos
<raydern> gostaria de tirar uma dúvida! alguem pode me ajudar com um dual boot UEFI?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<raydern> ok... obrigado!
<raydern> astroo?
<raydern> acha que devo tentar mais tarde?
<raydern> ou outra hora?
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MAnzano> OLá
<MAnzano> instale o ubuntu 10.10
<MAnzano> e não consigo instalar a atualização
<Lucas_> alguem
<Lucas_> ?
<Tropper> diga Lucas
<Lucas_> meu ubuntu da dando o seguinte erro
<Lucas_> error no shuch device:/ubuntu/disk/root.disk
<Lucas_> oq eu devo fazer
<Lucas_> ?
<Tropper> Olha fiz uma busca na net, e não achei algo sobre isso.
<Tropper> e sinceramente não posso te ajudar, pois trata de algo que nunca tinha visto.
<Tropper> Foco devendo.
<tcharles> oi tem alguem ai ?
<tcharles> thiago posso ti fazer uma pergunta
<thiagoabc> ...
<tcharles> aqui tem como vc me enviar o sistema operacional do linux por email porque no site esta dando erro quando esta quase acabando de baixar
<tcharles> queria colocar na minha maquina aqui porque fasso curso de redes de computador e a prioridade la no curso é o sistema linux (ubunto)
<cuan> ola
<Guest72992> como faço para bootar o sistema ?
<Guest72992> o que faço para bootar o linux
<Guest72992> ????
<Guest72992> ????
<rubem> Boa tarde Senhores!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<alvaro> poderiam me responder a data do lançamento da 14.04?  Gostaria de saber o dia principalmente
<mirqui> alvaro , olha isto
<mirqui> http://ubuntued.info/ubuntu-14-04-lts-ja-tem-o-cronograma-definido
<alvaro> mirqui te agradeço :D
<mirqui> mas eu ví uma reportagem
<mirqui> que é melhor pegar ele um mês depois de lançado
<mirqui> para depurar possíveis bugs
<mirqui> :) boa sorte
<alvaro> 12.04 eu fiz isso e ainda assim deu bug demais
<mirqui> eu uso o 12.10 , e é muito bom
<alvaro> baixei novamente depois de 6 meses aí sim deu certo
<mirqui> sim , baixar logo no início , nem todos os bugs foram resolvidos
<alvaro> testei a 13.04 e a 13.10, mas não deu pra usar não
<mirqui> sim , prefiro tbm o 12.04 e o 12.10
<mirqui> é lts
<alvaro> por isso estou na espera da 14.04
<mirqui> o outro já acabou as atualizações
<alvaro> só uso normalmente a LTS
<Ricardo__> olá... alguem poderia me ajudar com uma questão de boot do ubuntu?
<mirqui> haa eu tbm , mas vou botar ele lá por 2017
<mirqui> que tem ele ?
<alvaro> deixe sua duvida, quem sabe alguem tem a resposta
<mirqui> para dúvidas mais técicas pede ajuda para o hggdh
<mirqui> ele é usuário avançado
<Ricardo__> o problema é o seguinte... tenho um win 7 que utilizo pra uma finalidade em especifico... queria instalar o linux pra outras funções (alem da preferencia por ele...) e não estou conseguindo instalar
<mirqui> instala ele dentro do windows
<Ricardo__> no final um não consegue instalar com o outro... como no padrão de 32 bits
<mirqui> com um live cd
<alvaro> dica que funções do Ubuntu voce quer usar?
<Ricardo__> é que vou fazer uma integração com outro computador linux... para trabalhar com web service
<Ricardo__> sempre utilizei o linux 32 bits... porem dessa vez ele não me deixa instalar junto ao windows
<Ricardo__> e tive que aumentar a memoria real do computador pra execução desse trabalho
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ricardo__> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<jasoniel> bn ae galera
<astroo-> ola
<jasoniel> sou novo no linux rs. rodar programa com akele wine eh bom?
<astroo-> sim pelo que leio
<astroo-> anda quase perfeito
<jasoniel> tndi
<jasoniel> vale a pena msm trocar windows pelo linux?
<astroo-> isso depende de gostos e para que fins destina
<alvaro> pela parte de segurança
<alvaro> sim
<astroo-> se souberes bem de linux e de longe superior
<alvaro> sem cavalos de troia
<astroo-> milagres so no "paraiso"
<LACabeza> olá
<LACabeza> alguem consegue acessar os arquivos do cel android pelo nautilus ai?}
<astroo-> ola
<Ariane> Olá, Boa Noite. Estou com um problema para enviar arquivos do meu pc para meu Xperia L.
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-02
<omelete> nunca tentei enviar com cabo usb
<omelete> sempre via rede e funciona bem
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ariane> via cabo não está funcionando e nem  via bluetooth
<Ariane> mandei um e-mail para Sony.
<Ariane> o Samsung eu consigo passar meus arquivos T_T.
<Elias_> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Elias_> Alguém pode me ajudar com bluray no ubuntu?
<Elias_> Cara ta foda!
<Elias_> um sistema operacional desse nao rodar bluray
<Elias_> quer dizer, no meu note pois nos tutoriais na net funcionam
<Elias_> olá
<astroo-> ola
<LucasReis> Boa Noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Elias_> astro
<Elias_> Lucas
<LucasReis> Sim?
<Elias_> alguem ja usou bluray no ubunu?
<LucasReis> Infelizmente não.
<LucasReis> Tenho drive de DVD apenas :/
<astroo-> nao uso linux
<LucasReis> Astroo, já pensou em migrar?
<LucasReis> Eu usei Windows durante um longo período
<LucasReis> Não me arrependo de ter vindo pro Ubuntu.
<astroo-> nao porque tenho programas que so da em windows
<Elias_> desculpe
<Elias_> nao usa linux
<LucasReis> Ah, sim.
<Elias_> e fica no forum linux?
<LucasReis> Eu encontrei muitas alternativas aos programas que eu tinha no Windows.
<Elias_> Lucas
<LucasReis> Elias, ele pode estar proucurando por informação, ou até mesmo baixando hahahaha
<LucasReis> Sim?
<astroo-> eu ando aqui porque tenho 1 projeto gratis que tem 1 plano especial para o linux entre muita coisa
<Elias_> Ja rodou bluray no linux?
<LucasReis> Não.
<LucasReis> Alguém aí usando o feriadão pra traduzir? haha
<astroo-> ve o privado
<LucasReis> Alguém disposto à sanar umas dúvidas?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<LucasReis> é sobre o time de tradução
<LucasReis> Queria saber se tem um link falando melhor sobre enviar as listas
<LucasReis> Enviar para as listas*** as coisas que traduzi
<hocan2lip> boa noite pessoal. eu gostaria de que toda a vez que um pen-drive fosse aberto as permissões deste fossem automaticamente colocadas 777. como posso fazer isto?
<astroo-> ola
<omelete> antigamente isso era no fstab
<omelete> agora nem sei
<omelete> algum regra naquele udev, polkit
<hocan2lip> omelete: valeu. eu to dando uma olhada aqui na sua dica, vou tentar algo nesse sentido
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Victor_> Olá
<Julinux> Pessoal
<Julinux> Qual IDE posso usar para programar em C no Linux?
<yangm> estou com um sdcard aqui de 32gb que pensa que tem 2.2TB. como corrigo?
<user_ubuntu> olá
<xGrind> ola
<user_ubuntu> sou novato no ubunutu, e acabei de criar um ícone personalizado.
<user_ubuntu> na área de trabalho.
<user_ubuntu> gostaria de saber como faço para inseri-lo no menu de ícones que situa-se no lado esquerdo.
<user_ubuntu> Alguém pode ajudar ?
<user_ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> GENTE ALGUEM ME AJUDA ?????????????
<ubuntu> MEU UBUNTU NÃO LIGA MAIS
<Guest33122> ME AJUDA ALGUEM?
<Guest33122> ALGUEM ME AJUDA
<Guest33122> ALGUEM ME AJUDA
<user_ubuntu> ???
<Guest33122> OQUE É KERNEL?
<user_ubuntu> quem pode me ajudar ?
<Guest33122> DIZ ASSIM QUANDO LIGO O UBUNTU  =    KERNEL ERROR 404
<Guest33122> PODE FALAR
<Guest33122> EU TO AQUI PRA AJUDAR
<user_ubuntu> preciso inserir um ícone no lançador do ubuntu como atalho
<xGrind> o.O
<Guest33122> é facil
<Guest33122> sai do redtube que melhora
<xGrind> Guest33122, vc se acha o espertão né? sabe nem oq é kernel. tsc
<Guest33122> é msm
<Guest33122> sou um merda
<Guest33122> xGrind
<Guest33122> grind
<Guest33122> grind
<Guest33122> grind
<Guest33122> grind
<Guest33122> grind
<yangm> xGrind, deve ser o Chucrute
<yangm> kkkkkk
<xGrind> nao sei pq esse povo perde tempo vindo aqui no canal. vai assistir desenho :D
<LACabeza> pessoal, eu  to tentando instalar alguns programas desse repositório "https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/unstable"
<LACabeza> mas já tentei várias vezes
<LACabeza> via add-apt-repository e tal e depois de dar update, o apt não acha o programa que eu quero
<LACabeza> tem alguma outra opção?
<Ernandes> bah
<slipttees> boa tarde
<slipttees> o icone superior para desligar sumiu, como faço para restaurar-lo?
<LACabeza> pessoal, alguém sabe pq quando conecto meu celular no pc, só aparece o dispositivo se eu tiver usando sudo?
<LACabeza> na internet todos os tutorias mostram como se o celular aparece sem precisar de super usuario
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<yangm> opa, quem ai trabalha com Vagrant?
<LACabeza> nunca trabalhei
<LACabeza> mas já vi alguma coisa sobre
<slipttees> boa noite pessoal
<slipttees> podem me ajudar
<slipttees> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344638/panel.png
<slipttees> sumiu o botão onde tem a opção de desligar após um update
<slipttees> ubuntu 12.04.4
<lasanha> Alguem me ajuda ? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,111587.0.html
<Ernandes> rs ta feio
<Daekdroom> slipttees, você pode tentar reiniciar os indicadores. Acho que o comando é esse: "killall -9 unity-panel-service"
<slipttees> reinicio o computador e não volta Daekdroom
<slipttees> :/
<Daekdroom> slipttees, o pacote 'indicator-power' está instalado?
<slipttees> momento
<slipttees> deve está
<slipttees> só fiz update
<slipttees> verificar aqui
<slipttees> não estava, já instalei
<slipttees> instalei e  reiniciei os indicadores e nada
<Daekdroom> slipttees, desculpa. O nome do pacote correto é indicator-session
<slipttees> estava tambem nao
<slipttees> béisso
<slipttees> só fiz um update
<slipttees> :/
<slipttees> Daekdroom: reinicie os indicadores... voltou :D
<slipttees> Muito obrigado :D
<slipttees> estranho como removeu no update :/
<hggdh> unity --distro (para 14.04, talvez 13.10), e unity --reset também funcionam
<Daekdroom> hggdh, unity --reset não funciona desde pelo menos o 13.10
<Daekdroom> "--reset               Reset is not supported anymore. Deprecated option"
<hggdh> Daekdroom: heh. Eu estava a usar o KDE até a chegada do novo laptop (quando voltei ao Unity). Como eu rodo o trusty, não mais tinha certeza quando ao 13.10.
<hggdh> Daekdroom: obrigado pela correção/
<slipttees> Daekdroom: vou indo nessa... obrigado pela a ajuda.
<Daekdroom> slipttees, de nada.
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-23
<Diego_> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Diego_> Vou dizer o meu problema, instalei o ubunto tudo certinho, mas ele fica com as animações lentas, e fica bem lento, meu computador tem 2gb de ram e um prossesador bom da intel
<Diego_> mas não sei o pq que esta acontecendo isto
<Diego_> poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> diz o chip video
<Diego_> ja tentei nstalar o 32 bits mas não resolveu :(
<Diego_> ah
<Diego_> como eu sei o chip do meu video, como saber?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Diego_> Não entendi!
<astroo-> da a hipotese de alguem responder
<Diego_> Ah tá, vou aguardar então
<marcelomauro> Diego_, esse astroo- é um robô
<Diego_> Ah tá
<Diego_> me ajude por favor!
<marcelomauro> mas ele te falou certo, tem que esperar um pouquinho
<astroo-> marcelomauro  nao inventes...
<Diego_> Então marcelo, você pode me ajudar?
<marcelomauro> Eu não saberia te dizer, mas acho que 2Gb de ram para as versões atuais não é tanta memoria assim não
<Diego_> eu tenho que instalar um antigo então
<marcelomauro> qual distro tu instalou?
<marcelomauro> cara, não um antigo
<marcelomauro> mas um que não te exija tanto, por exemplo o lubuntu
<Diego_> pq o windows 8 rodava perfeitamente nele, e dizem que o ubunto e melhor do que o windows, se e melhor como não roda com apenas 2gb de ram?
<Diego_> intalei o novo ubunto de agora
<Diego_> o 14.04
<marcelomauro> essa é a versão LTS, já tem a a 14.10...
<Diego_> ah vou tentar instalar esta ai pra ver
<marcelomauro> cara, pode ser driver de video tb... não dá pra dizer assim
<marcelomauro> tem uma galera aqui que entende melhor que eu
<corvolino> Diego_, vá no google e digite guia do iniciante 2.0 e boa leitura
<marcelomauro> mas tipo tou rodando aqui o Ubuntu Gnome num nettop celeron 2.45Ghz, 4Gb de memória e tá com performance quase igual ao meu windows no laptop com i3 2.6Ghz 8Gb de memória
<Diego_> nossa, so vim atras de ajuda,já li e não me ajudou por isso vim aqui, atras de pessoas que queiram me ajudar, e não igual a você que simplesmente não sabe ajudar (corvolino)
<Diego_> Marcelo obrigado viu
<Diego_> já me ajudou bastante
<marcelomauro> Diego_, calma
<corvolino> verdade, eu estou te passando um material para APRENDER e eu não sei ajudar.
<corvolino> continue assim, vai longe.
<marcelomauro> Tipo nem todo mundo tá online a toda hora, mas este é o canal para tirar dúvidas sim. Só não confundir com suporte, pois aí não é.
<Diego_> Tipo, se não sabe pow, não se mete, se guia ajudasse alguem não teria esse canal aqui, raciocina meu ¬¬'
<marcelomauro> Então o que o corvolino sugeriu vale também. Eu aprendi alguma coisa assim tb
<corvolino> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<marcelomauro> Diego_, mas ajuda sim cara
<marcelomauro> como te disse, aqui não é suporte, é grupo de usuário apenas
<astroo-> eu nao sou 1 deles
<marcelomauro> astroo-, o que tu és? kkkk
<corvolino> um eggdrop
<astroo-> um portugues
<marcelomauro> kkkkk
<corvolino> nossa, quanto tempo que não falo essa palavra.
<marcelomauro> cara... vou ver o que é (eu não sei)
<marcelomauro> kkkkk
<marcelomauro> putz!!! kkkk
<marcelomauro> vivendo e aprendendo: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggdrop
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Diih> Olá
<Diih> Tem alguém aqui?
<Diih> ????
<LOrdN1x> bom dia @all
<marcelomauro> bom dia
<Ernandes> die
<liberie> Ernandes: usa kill
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> kkk
<Ernandes> kill you
<Ernandes> aff
<liberie> boa segunda para voce mano , parece que não iniciou bem a semana
<Ernandes> segunda esta otima
<Ernandes> sobra ate tempo pra passar por aqui :)
<sfdebug> hi \
<sfdebug> \o
<MarconM> hi \o
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafael> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> tarde
<liberie> tarde
<marioernestoms> Boa Tarde pessoal, alguém sabe resolver esse erro de mysql:
<marioernestoms> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<liberie> ta rodando ?
<marioernestoms> não
<marioernestoms> eu tento dar start e da o mesmo erro
<Rudolf> kkk
<KurtKraut> marioernestoms, digite ps aux | fgrep mysql e você verá que ele não está rodando
<marioernestoms> root     21076  0.0  0.1   9372   744 pts/1    S+   14:10   0:00 fgrep --color=auto mysql
<KurtKraut> marioernestoms, Deve ter algo errado no my.cnf que deve deve estar impedindo que ele rode. Procure o log de erro.
<marioernestoms> vou dar uma olhada nisso
<Green_> Galera, qual é a diferença entre o Ubuntu e o Debian?
<Rudolf> Green_: ubuntu é para homem, debian é para deuses
<Rudolf> algo do tipo
<Green_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Green_: ou
<Rudolf> Green_: ubuntu para macacos, debian para homens
<Rudolf> Green_: a distância fica a mesma
<Rudolf> Green_: ubuntu é derivado florido do debian
<Rudolf> Green_: ubuntu tem pacotes atualizados e bugados
<Rudolf> Green_: debian tem pacotes mais antigos na versão estável, e novos na instável (bem usável)
<Rudolf> Green_: no entanto, ubuntu é automagicamente configurável, debian é menos automágico
<Rudolf> Green_: te dá mais opções a partir da instalação
<Rudolf> Green_: no final, recomendo debian
<Green_> ta certo!
<Green_> usei o ubuntu um tempo, agora to querendo saber mais sobre o debian.
<Green_> tem alguém de Belo Horizonte aqui?
<Rudolf> Green_: guia foca linux
<Rudolf> Green_: vai saber tudo sobre debian
<Green_> o que é isso?
<Rudolf> google it dude
<Green_> bom mesmo.
<Green_> Rudolf, que beleza!
<Green_> Rudolf, obrigado pela ajuda. Vou indo nessa.
<liberie> Rudolf:
<liberie> gostei bastante no inicio do ubuntu
<liberie> mas para mim ficou parecendo que perdeu o rumo
<liberie> não sei se tens a mesma opnião
<Rudolf> liberie: linux tá morrendo
<Rudolf> no brasil
<Rudolf> pc morrendo
<Rudolf> em geral
<Rudolf> liberie: talvez seja apenas pra mim
<Rudolf> quem sabe?
<liberie> muita mas muita gente migrando para o OSX
<liberie> eu mesmo ja não uso para dia a dia desktop o linux a alguns anos (sou usuario desde 94/95)
<liberie> concentrando apenas em servers
<liberie> hoje em dia
<Rudolf> desktop só linux
<Marcelo_> Boa tarde
<Marcelo_> Alguém ai para tirar uma duvida ?
<mirqui> fala , se der tee ajudo
<Marcelo_> Boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde , fala
<Marcelo_> Baixei o Ubuntu mas não consigo que ele rode pelo cd ao iniciar o pc a iso vem compactada.
<mirqui> faz assim
<mirqui> tú tem a iso dentro do pc
<mirqui> dá 2 cliques nela
<mirqui> descompacta
<mirqui> pega ela para outra pasta do pc
<mirqui> e ai sim grava a iso descompactada
<mirqui> ai não tem erro
<Marcelo_> Gravo no Nero como cd de dados
<Marcelo_> pois só terei os arquivos descompactados
<mirqui> a iso é um arquivo único
<mirqui> só vai aparecer ela
<mirqui> grava com um programa que grave iso
<mirqui> tem vários de graça
<mirqui> no site baixaki
<mirqui> e depois diz no que deu
<Marcelo_> Tudo bem mas a iso no site oficial quando voce descompacta ela
<Marcelo_> mostra uma porrada de arquivos
<Marcelo_> não e uma imagem de cd
<mirqui> se vc tem só a iso
<mirqui> então grava na parte que diz gravar imagem iso
<Marcelo_> dá erro de volume de dados pois a bendita tá compactada
<mirqui> é claro que se vc clicar nela vão aparecer pais arquivos
<mirqui> vc está fazendo algo errado
<mirqui> a imagem iso é só um arquivo com extensão .oso
<mirqui> iso
<Marcelo_> isso eu sei
<Marcelo_> kkk
<mirqui> tendo esse arquivo vc grava
<Marcelo_> valeu por tentar ajudar
<hggdh> Marcelo_: se tens o .iso, grave-o em um memory stick, ou DVD.
<hggdh> use unetbootin, por exemplo
<Marcelo_> vou tentar baixar outra iso
<mirqui> ok boa sorte :)
<Marcelo_> nuetbootin é só para pendrive meu note não dá boot por usb
<hggdh> então queime a iso em um DVD. Mas nao como data file
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> senhor jesus
<hggdh> só podemos ajudar quem realmente deseja ser ajudado...
<plushu> how to install ubuntu
<plushu> ?
<plushu> exit
<Ernandes> get de manual
<Ernandes> kk
<T3> galera, eu estou installando um pacote (zabbix) que requer mysql-server. Mas nesse mesmo server eu estou rodando percona, e quero continuar com o percona. Existe alguma maneira de avisar o apt-get install para ignorar todas as dependencias?
<Rudolf> T3: na boa? sobe outro server OU usa chroot
<rafael> T3, vc também pode instalar manualmente
<T3> rafael: eh.. instalar manualmente seria a minha opção se eu nao conseguisse ignorar a dependencia..
<Rudolf> T3: ignorar a dependência significa FODER o apt-get em um futuro não muito distante
<T3> Rudolf: eu entendo os riscos..
<T3> eh q nesse caso percona = mysql bombado
<T3> tem os mesmos comandos, tudo
<T3> e as outras dependencias eu ja instalei por fora
<T3> só ficaram 2 pacotes mysql q ja tem os relativos percona instalados
<Rudolf> T3: e pq nao usar o zabbix no percona:
<T3> Rudolf: é o que eu gostaria de fazer
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<T3> Rudolf: se eu conseguir instalar os pacotes do zabbix, o resto me parece tranquilo
<Rudolf> T3: tendi, zabbix chama o mysql
<T3> eh..
<Rudolf> T3: é, eu instalaria o zabbix na mão
<T3> boa
<T3> btw, documentacao oficial do zabbix é sofrida demais :P
<T3> hehe
<Rudolf> zabbix está bem longe de ser trivial como um WHATSUP da vida
<rafael> T3: durante a instalação e compilação manual do zabbix vc não será obrigado a instalar o mysql
<Rudolf> exceto os headers não?
<hggdh> uma forma mais simples (mas exigindo um pouco mais de conhecimento) seria download o pacote fonte do zabbix, mudar os pre-reqs (adicionando o percona), re-criar um pacote zabbix, e instalar o .deb resultante
<marcus_> boa noite pessoal
<Guest47955> gostaria de saaber se devo baixar a versao
<Guest47955> 14.10
<Guest47955> ou 14.04 lts
<Guest47955> do ubunto
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-24
<Guest19112> OPa
<Guest19112> alo
<astroo--> ola
<Guest19112> Ola
<Guest19112> vc pode me ajudar?
<astroo--> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> !alguem Guest19112
<KurtKraut> Poutz, o bot não tá aqui
<Guest19112> Estou querendo instalar o Ubuntu, baixei e usei o UUI pra criar o pendrive bootavel, porem quando ele vai dar o boot aparece a seguinte msg: Multiple actives partitions. Dei uma olhada nas partições e o pendrive esta como Ativo e tbm o Espaço Reservado pelo Sistema. Creio que ele só leia 1 deles. Se alguém souber de algo agradeço.
<nuno_nunes> o espaço reservado não é preciso para nada
<nuno_nunes> a nao ser que queiras guardar documentos gerados no live usb
<nuno_nunes> KurtKraut, usa o ubootnetin
<KurtKraut> Guest19112: A partição no pendrive está marcada como bootable?
<nuno_nunes> ups
<nuno_nunes> Guest19112, estas ai
<nuno_nunes> eu usei o UUI e nunca tive problemas a criar boot de live usb
<mikeicd> Ola pessoal, estou com problemas em instalar o Ubuntu, o pendrive que criei pelo UUI não esta funcionando... Já configurei na BIOS para dar o boot, porem ele da a msg: Multiple active partitions. Alguem pode me ajudar?. att
<astroo--> ola
<mikeicd> ola
<astroo--> ja tiveste ca ha 1 hora atras?
<mikeicd> sim.
<astroo--> nuno_nunes  eu usei o UUI e nunca tive problemas a criar boot de live usb
<mikeicd> o nuno deu a ideia de retirar o Espaco reservado pelo sistema, tanto ele quanto o pendrive estavao setados como Ativos. Formatei meu W7 e retirei o espaco reservado, agora o C: esta setado como Ativo.
<astroo--> ve se mais alguem ajuda e espera
<mikeicd> ok, ficarei no aguardo
<mikeicd> astroo-- vou tentar outra opçao que achei aqui. Qualquer coisa estou retornando.
<mikeicd> voltei :(
<astroo--> ok
<marcelomauro> pessoal, boa noite
<marcelomauro> como faço para meu computador conectar-se à internet via proxy aumaticamente? Na minha escola usamos linux educacional e um novo serviço de internet fora oferecido, mas este precisa autenticar-se via proxy
<marcelomauro> toda vez que iniciamos o navegador precisamos autenticar
<marcelomauro> o problema principal são outros serviços como atualização do sistema por exemplo
<astroo--> ola
<astroo--> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<renebarbosa> marcelomauro, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-aptget-com-proxy
<marcelomauro> humm... vou testar amanha cedo. Obrigado renebarbosa
<renebarbosa> valeu
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<LOrdN1x> bom dia @LL
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Celin_> instalei a versao 14.04 do ubuntu no meu notebook e estou com problemas com o meu monitor a tela aparece grande com letras e icones grande impossivelde usar e não sei como resolver. minha placa de video é SIS 771/671
<asfelix> olha, o Creto frequenta o irc o.O
<Creto> kkkkk a muitos tempo Tio asfelix
<Creto> vcs de lá Masters Of Ubuntu Fórum PT é que nunca vi por aqui
<asfelix> estava procurando o canal dos tradutores, mas ele nem existe mais
<asfelix> aliás, nem meu nick antigo, de tanto tempo que não frequentava isso aqui
<binho1408> boa tarde, estou com problemas para instalar o modulo de segurança da caixa economica federal no ubuntu 14.10.Como devo proceder ?
<Creto> quem manda não registrar seu nick asfelix
<Creto> de um tempo para cá o pessoal anda passando a mão grande até nos nicknames asfelix
<Creto> kkk
<binho1408> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<Creto> binho1408, infelizmente nisso não tenho como te auxiliar pois não uso mais ubuntu (Manjaro, Fedora e Mageia)
<binho1408> são melhore ?
<Creto> não existe isso de melhor ou pior, todas fazem o mesmo
<binho1408> e porque migrou ?
<Creto> algumas com maior facilidade
<Creto> porque sou assim
<Creto> livre
<binho1408> então me indique um que tenha na sua opinião maior facilidade para o uso
<Creto> Ubuntu
<Creto> e Google quer ver
<binho1408> ok obrigado
<Creto> ih nem esperou vou UPAR uma ISO com tudo pronto kkkkk
<asfelix> mas meu nick era registrado Creto, talvez foi por desuso mesmo
<Creto> hummm
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<mirqui> blza , e ai ?
<annakamilla> estou bem só que tenho um probleminha com o wifi
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<annakamilla> meu note funciona tal, conecta e navega mas tenho sentido lentidão na rede e observei no ifconfig que o tx está mais que o recebido, o que eu faço ?
<mirqui> sorry , tenta o rudolf ou o hggdh
<mirqui> não entendo disso
<annakamilla> Rudolf, hggdh
<asfelix> annakamilla: TX são os dados que você transmitiu RX são os que você recebeu, então para o usuário doméstico, um sempre será maior que o outro
<annakamilla> sim mas o normal seria o rx ser maior não é ?
<asfelix> ah sim, desculpe acabei me confundindo
<annakamilla> acabei de ver que o do meu sobrinho está assim.
<annakamilla> tb.
<Rudolf> annakamilla: qto cada?
<Rudolf> annakamilla: torrent ligado?
<annakamilla> só internet.
<Rudolf> annakamilla: mandando e-mail com anexo sem parar?
<will___> boa tarde galera
<mirqui> qual seu interesse nisso ?
<will___> alguém pode me ajudar a restarurar meu source.list??
<mirqui> é importante ?
<annakamilla> Rudolf, não.
<Rudolf> annakamilla: qto cada?
<Emilio_Eiji> annakamilla: no cabo está normal?
<annakamilla> Rudolf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10394761/
<annakamilla> teste
<mirqui> will da uma olhada nisso https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.pt-br.html
<Rudolf> annakamilla: bom, pooooooooode ser instabilidade do driver, já que é wifi
<will___> obrigado, vou verificar
<Rudolf> annakamilla: fica enviando requisições
<Rudolf> annakamilla: sinal ruim?
<asfelix> will___: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<annakamilla> Rudolf, aqui o ubuntu fica entre 78 e 81% que é alto pelo network-manager.
<will___> mirqui eu já havia visto o link que me encaminhou e não me ajuda
<will___> asfelix : eu estou exatamente neste site, mas não sei quais as configurações que devo marcar
<annakamilla> Rudolf, nesta parte andei modificando a conf de ipv6 do roteador no nm.
<will___> asfelix :  eu estou usando a versão 14.10 e infelizmente adicionei uma entrada que acabou me causando problema e na tentativa de resolver acabei piorando mais
<Rudolf> annakamilla: "nm"?
<Rudolf> will___: backup! sempre!
<Rudolf> annakamilla: bom, eu começaria analisando o tráfego de rede
<Rudolf> annakamilla: suspenda todas as conexões
<Rudolf> annakamilla: e manda um tcpdump na placa
<Rudolf> annakamilla: ou um airodump-ng
<will___> Rudolf : aprendi isso da pior maneira possível :(
<annakamilla> vou desligar
<asfelix> will___: 32 ou 64 bits?
<will___> asfelix : 64
<asfelix> will___: minimalista, mas o mais seguro para o seu sistema para começar a fazer alguma coisa: http://pastebin.com/c4Aj1THF
<will___> asfelix : muito obrigado
<asfelix> disponha
<annakamilla> Rudolf retornou isso daqui
<annakamilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10395166/
<annakamilla> willian_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10395166/
<joaosantana> Bom dia, boa tarde, boa noite.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-25
<Guest17732> O que acontece se eu rodar um live usb linux num linux pc (mesma versaom?)
<astroo-> usa sem instalar para testes
<Guest17732> Astroo. Eu criei um live usb pra instalar paralelo ao windows xp,
<Guest17732> O objetivo era instalar, configurar e personalizar, pra depois no final clonar a instalassao e transportar pro endrive customizada com todos as apps.
<Guest17732> Porem aconteceu algo estranho logo depois que eu montei a custom.iso e testei no mesmo pc onde ja tinha linux
<Guest17732> Quando eu terminei os testes, fui reiniciar o ubuntu, dizia q a initramfs desapareceu.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest17732> Sem contar o acidente de uma divisao de root do hd confundida com a root do usb.
<Rudolf> fez merda
<Rudolf> mwahaha
<Guest17732> E os mount points falsos relativos a suid e gid
<Guest17732> Nao fix
<Guest17732> Consegui meu love custom
<Guest17732> Live
<Rudolf> então tá tudo certo
<Rudolf> nem tem por quê estar aqui no canal, ora pois
<Guest17732> Formatei a partissao ext4 e consertei o boot
<Guest17732> Agora posso reinstalar customizado de novo no pc, mas nao posso mais usar a do pendrive equanto estiver instalado no pc.
<Guest17732> Porque?
<Rudolf> Guest17732: defina, "Não pode"
<Guest17732> Acabei de explicar, se eu rodo uma live usb num linux pc, a root do pc é sequestrada pelo pendrive
<Rudolf> Guest17732: defina "root do pc sequestrada pelo pendrive"
<Rudolf> Guest17732: vc fala usuário root? partição root?
<Rudolf> Guest17732: se for partição, compare as configurações do fstab
<Guest17732> Sim. Se eu rodo uma live usb onde tem linux instalado, a root do hd e reconhecida como se fosse a root do live usb. Tendew?
<Rudolf> Guest17732: se estiver utilizando alguma abstração que não considere a diferença /dev/sda (disco) /dev/sdb (usb) pode ser que ao copiar os dados do fstab você não tenha considerado esta mudança de dispositivo
<Guest17732> O fstab foi testado e absolutamente ignorado pelos dois roots
<Guest17732> Tem mais.
<Guest17732> O pendrive filesystem anda sendo severamente manipulado pra nao montar com a opssao de executaveis
<Guest17732> Nessas de editar o fstab em live usb ainda nao consegui fazer o pendrive ser rw,exec em root ou nao root
<Guest17732> Se é exec, nao é rw, e vice-versa
<Guest17732> Isso nunca foi assim
<Guest17732> É manipulassao
<Guest17732> E eu vou quebralos
<CyL> Guest17732: ?
<Guest17732> Cyl: C ja tentou montar um misero sdcard em linux live com todas as permissoes que nem no windows (rw,exec) ?
<Guest17732> Eu só consegui rw,exec com muito tempo de sacrificio, numa instalação normal
<Guest17732> É tres letras cruéis ()
<CyL> Guest17732: Vc está falando do ubuntu?
<Guest17732> Sim
<Guest17732> X11
<Guest17732> Ha
<CyL> O que tem o X?
<Guest17732> Linux X11
<Guest17732> Sempre foi editavel as permissoes
<Guest17732> Sepois de 21
<Guest17732> 2010
<Guest17732> Depois de 2010, essas permissoes em fat filesystem foram assassinadas
<Guest17732> Tres letras crueis (Made in google) que foram embutidas nos pacotes de udev, udisk, e policy kit do mount linux
<Guest17732> Isso é ordem da google, agora, todos dizem: "fat filesystem no linux nao tem permissaom." MENTIRA! e eu provo em android e linux
<CyL> Guest17732: li o historico da conversa do canal, e não me leve a mal, mas a impressão é que vc não sabe direito do que esta falando, ou só está querendo criar confusão, por favor, pare.
<Guest17732> Sei sim do que falo, confusao quem criou, foi quem barrou permissoes em discos fat
<Guest17732> Eles criaram confusao.
<Guest17732> Agora terao e eu to chegando bem pertinhu
<Guest17732> Fui!
<CyL> Guest17732: Então formule um pergunta com seu pedido de ajuda, o objetivo do canal é suporte técnico voluntário, e não discutir opiniões
<Guest17732> Opiniao nao é propriedade, se alguem recebe grana de gogle ou de quem seja, pra mentir e mascarar de ububtu, vai pagar caro!
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> peace, no peace
<Rudolf> WAR!
<FamilyWolf> foi o que percebi
<FamilyWolf> :-(
<annakamilla> Rudolf, loguei só para agradecer a ajuda
<FamilyWolf> clear
<annakamilla> instalei driver novo desinstalei de novo pois não ficou bom, instalei o wicd e removi o nm-applet (network-manager), ficou muito bom.
<annakamilla> a unica coisa chata é que o ubuntu demora para entrar pois fica configurando a internet, mas sumiu o erro dos pacotes.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<VilasBoas> Bom dia Alguem me pode dar uma ajuda a instalar o driver da placa wireless
<Rudolf> VilasBoas: vc está seguindo qual how-to? onde empacou?
<Ernandes> die
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<AsFelix> 'tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> hail hydra!
<mirqui> ???
<mirqui> ahaha
<rafael_> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<Guest45955> Olá, estou usando um computador com ubuntu, porêm neste local existem mais comutadores em rede que estão com windows, gostaria de saber como conectar meu computador com ubuntu a esses computadores?
<Rudolf> Guest45955: defina CONECTAR
<Rudolf> Guest45955: teoricamente, se você "pinga" já está conectado
<Guest45955> eu quero conectar de forma que eu possa tambem utilizar a impressora que está instalada na rede, você pode me ajudar fazendo um grande favor?
<calkines> Guest45955: Use este link ( http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/compartilhe-arquivospastas-entre-o-winxp-vista-7-ubuntu/ )
<Guest45955> não tem essas opções no ubuntu 14.10, Sistema,Administração e Samba
<Guest45955> podem me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala
<mirqui> se der te ajudo
<Guest45955> como faço pra ingressar meu ubuntu em um rede em que os outros computadores são windows
<Guest45955> ?
<mirqui> eu uso o teamviewer para controle , mas este não é seu caso ,
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ouo rudolf
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<Guest45955> não não, vc entendeu errado, não quis dizer acesso remoto, eu quero conectar a rede para que eu possa instalar um impressora
<mirqui> sim , mas não seu como te ajudar , o rudolf e o hggdh são mais experientes
<mirqui> mas no caso são computadores independentes ?
<hggdh> Guest45955: tens que instalar samba (mas eu não sei os detalhes, não uso Windows)
<mirqui> ou o play on linux
<sergionogueira> Boa Tarde Pessoal
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<sergionogueira> Fiz instalação do 14.04.01 server amd 64 para utilizar numa estrutura de rede windows, estou com dificuldade pois eth0 não buscou ip no server dhcp.
<mirqui> xiii , entendo necas
<sergionogueira> Tudo joia... Comecei a utilizar Linux a pouco tempo. Já fiz alterações para Ip Fixo e tb sem sucesso.
<sergionogueira> rs, então vmos aprender...
<mirqui> quais valores tem que aparecer ?
<sergionogueira> quando faço ping ocorre mensagem: destination unreachable
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Fiz+instala%C3%A7%C3%A3o+do+14.04.01+server+amd+64+para+utilizar+numa+estrutura+de+rede+windows%2C+estou+com+dificuldade+pois+eth0+n%C3%A3o+buscou+ip+no+server+dhcp.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=SB3uVM2ZB8PBqAWZo4DIBQ#channel=fs&q=+utilizar+numa+estrutura+de+rede+windows%2C+estou+com+dificuldade+pois+eth0+n%C3%A3o+buscou+ip+no+server+dhcp.
<mirqui> olha isso e vê se ajuda
<sergionogueira> Opa... vou olhar agora.
<sergionogueira> Muito obrigado por enquanto.
<mirqui> ok , espero que ajude :)
<deza> pq não tem mais distribuição do ubuntu por cd ?
<pedro02atirador> quero ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3
<sergionogueira> Vlw,
<hggdh> pedro02atirador: este, então, não é o canalideal
<pedro02atirador> qual seria melhor para mim conseguir ser hacker no jogo
<pedro02atirador> como e a melhor maneira para ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3
<pedro02atirador> ??????? como ser hacker call of duty ghost ps3
<corvolino> pedro02atirador, o ubuntulog sabe, pergunte a ele.
<pedro02atirador> vlw como que vou pergunta ele
<pedro02atirador> ?????
<pedro02atirador> coml ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3 me ajuda
<pedro02atirador> ?????
<Rudolf> jesus daime!!!
<Ic3Man> daew
<pedro0000killiy> como faz para ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3 me ajudem
<pedro0000killiy> como faz para ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3 me ajudem
<pedro0000killiy> como faz para ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3 me ajudem
<pedro0000killiy> como faz para ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3 me ajudem
<pedro0000killiy> ?como faz para ser hacker no call of duty ghost ps3 me ajudem  
<hggdh> pedro0000killiy: não neste canal
<pedro0000killiy> hggdh qual canal devo ir entao
<hggdh> pedro0000killiy: não sei. Mas se perguntares de novo, eu o removerei daqui
<pedro0000killiy> aff agora pronto ninguem sabe
<corvolino> pedro0000killiy, vai no google, mais prático.
<pedro0000killiy> blz
<Rudolf> hggdh: euheihehiehuehhei
<hggdh> heh
<RodrigoBuda> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrde
<RodrigoBuda> galera quando tento instala o ubuntu 10.14 pelo pendrive ele trava
<RodrigoBuda> ele copia os arquivos faz os downloads e a instalação, quando ele vai para parte de finalização ele trava
<RodrigoBuda> alguem tem alguma ideia do que pode ser
<RodrigoBuda> ou se consigo configuraa inicializaçao do ubuntu depois pelo ubuntu pelo pendrivw
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: como vc está criando o pendravo?
<RodrigoBuda> eu criei ele pelo rufus do windows
<RodrigoBuda> mas apaguei o windows e agora estou usando o ubuntu pelo pendrive
<RodrigoBuda> ele abre normal so da pau hora que eu vou instalar
<RodrigoBuda> tem alguma coisa a haver que eu criei swap de 500 mega?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: ééé, swap de 500M não é legal
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: faz assim, tenta instalar com o particionamento automágico
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: se der certo, tu já sabe que o problema é você
<RodrigoBuda> meu hd esta particionado, pq em uma partica guardo documentos pessoais
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: mas eu tive problemas com esses app de windows para criar pendrive
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: resolvi com dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=512k
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: então faça um particionamento de testes mais generoso
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: algo como seguindo a velha "swap == 2*RAM"
<RodrigoBuda> 2 giga?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: vc só tem 1G de RAM?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: se é, sim, 2G
<RodrigoBuda> nao tenho 4gb de memoria
<Rudolf> é, não precisa ser 8G de swap
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: coloca 4G de swap
<Rudolf> só por desengarco
<Rudolf> argh!
<Rudolf> **desencargo
<RodrigoBuda> blz
<RodrigoBuda> vou tentar
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: eu não sei se é possível no ubuntu
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: mas vc pode acompanhar o log de instalação via CTRL+ALT+FX no terminal
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: se funcionar, pode te dar alguma luz
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: nem que seja para reportar um bug
<RodrigoBuda> particao journaling ext 4?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: uati?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: coloque contexto em suas perguntas jow
<RodrigoBuda> se a particao que irei instalar o ubuntu crio como journaling ext 4
<RodrigoBuda> deu o seguinte erro
<Rudolf> se vai ter jounaling ou não
<Rudolf> se vai ser ext4 ou não
<Rudolf> pouco importa
<Rudolf> isso vc decide
<RodrigoBuda> ok
<Rudolf> se não sabe a diferença, sugiro pesquisar para entender
<Rudolf> eu particularmente curto ext4
<RodrigoBuda> ok
<RodrigoBuda> nao sei a diferença nao, vou procurar saber melhor
<Rudolf> é bom
<RodrigoBuda> valeu
<RodrigoBuda> vou tentar qualquer coisa volto
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<RodrigoBuda> obrigado pela ajuda
<Rudolf> vou ali lavar a louça
<Rudolf> brb
<RodrigoBuda> vai la
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<geowany> FamilyWolf: o/
<FamilyWolf> Opa
<astroo-> ola
<addvico> buenas meu povo e minha pova
<astroo-> ola
<augusto20> boa noite, gostaria de saber se o ubuntu é compatível com os processadores intel core i5 de terceira geração
<augusto20> mais preceisamente um i5 3317u
<astroo-> augusto20  ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas podes testar se instalar o livecd
<astroo-> sem instalar
<augusto20> estava pensando em fazer isso, mas decidi tirar a duvida antes, mas acho que vou tentar com o livecd mesmo
<astroo-> ok
<hggdh> i3, i5, e i7 são compatíveis
<astroo-> para a proxima se recordar digo
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-26
<Guest72681> olá
<Guest72681> como faço para instalar no meu note
<Guest72681> o ubuntu 14.10
<Guest72681> ele nao dá boot
<Guest72681> gravei ele em um DVD
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o que o bios do note permite
<Guest72681> como faço para ver?
<astroo-> o melhor e ir a marca do note e ver o manual
<Guest72681> ok ´so um momento
<Guest72681> olá astroo
<RodrigoBuda> Rudolf
<RodrigoBuda> deu certo
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: bastou aumentar a swap?
<RodrigoBuda> nao nao
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: o que fez então?
<RodrigoBuda> ele instalava o ubuntu mais nao configurava o grub
<MarconM> Rudolf| pode me dar uma mão
<Rudolf> MarconM: minhas duas já pertencem a minha esposa
<RodrigoBuda> ai entrei pelo pendrive e montei a particao e reconfigurei
<MarconM> poxa
<MarconM> =(
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: tendi
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: parabéns
<RodrigoBuda> kkk
<MarconM> Rudolf| fiz uma lista de pacotes para instalar
<MarconM> tipo .. install.log
<MarconM> eu quero mandar instlar o comando eu sei
<MarconM> cat install.log | xargs sudo apt-get install -y
<MarconM> ele joga tudo para apt-get e instala .. mas tem programa q n tem ... sabe como eu poderia pular esses
<Rudolf> MarconM: apagando?
<MarconM> q faltam ou estão com problemas
<MarconM> Rudolf| n n tipo
<MarconM> quando vai instlr um programa e ele n existe no apt-get
<MarconM> dae ele pula e passa apra o outro
<Rudolf> MarconM: vc vai ter que chamar o apt por item
<MarconM> Rudolf| eu ja fiz isso antes ele funciona
<Rudolf> MarconM: não creio que compensa
<MarconM> Rudolf| por que diz isso ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: não existe um comando que faça essa validação
<Rudolf> MarconM: o correto é você criar uma lista concisa
<MarconM> entendi
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu usaria --set-selections
<Rudolf> MarconM: e depois --get-selections
<Rudolf> MarconM: pesquise sobre, fica muito mais fácil
<MarconM> voce diz . dps q eu instlar eles .. gerar uma lista de pacotes instaldos ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: não dando margem de erro
<Rudolf> MarconM: vc pode criar a lista
<Rudolf> MarconM: verificar o formato
<Rudolf> MarconM: e adicionar manualmente o que quer
<MarconM> dpkg --get-selections
<MarconM> algo assim
<Rudolf> MarconM: conferindo com o apt-cache search
<Rudolf> MarconM: esse mesmo
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas para usar vc precisa dpkg --get-selections < pacotes.log
<Rudolf> MarconM: faz tempo que usei
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas certamente ainda existe algum how-to na internet
<MarconM> entedo
<hggdh> FWIW, concordo com o Rudolf
<MarconM> Rudolf| eu fiz assim
<MarconM> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | awk '{print $1}' > list.app
<felipedemorais> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<felipedemorais> astroo
<astroo-> sim...
<felipedemorais> Você já tentou me ajudar uma vez mas ainda estou com o mesmo problema
<astroo-> tenta para ver se alguem ajuda
<felipedemorais> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,116280.0.html
<felipedemorais> Já até instalei outras distros mas estão piores
<felipedemorais> Tentei instalar o LTS também não rolou
<felipedemorais> Nestas duas abordagens o SO só reconhece a placa da rede cabeada.
<felipedemorais> Mas no ubuntu 14.10 eu consigo ver tanto a cabeada quanto o bluetooth, que inclusive fica na mesma placa do wifi mas o bluetooth funciona e o wifi não.
<astroo-> da 1 tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<felipedemorais> Vou fazer isso mas está tenso
<felipedemorais> To pensando em  colocar um windows mesmo e utilzar o ubuntu na máquina virtual
<astroo-> pode ser
<felipedemorais> Ou comprar um adaptador wireless usb
<MarcoS_> .
<astroo-> pois
<MarcoS_> Opa! Sou novato no Ubuntu
<astroo-> se poderes compra 1 e pronto
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<MarcoS_> Existe algum programa para monitorar servidor no Ubuntu via terminal ?
<MarcoS_> Obrigado.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<AsFelix> hy
<skywall> REGISTER 1
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<skywall>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER skywall khimeoxwylur
<skywall>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER skywall khimeoxwylur
<AsFelix> skywall, seus comandos estão aparecendo para nós, se essa era mesmo sua senha, recomendo mudá-la
<LOrdN1x> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<skywall> obrigado pelo aviso  ,sou novato nisso rs
<Rudolf> skywall: vc deixou um espaço
<Rudolf> skywall: a recomendação é usar este comando na janela da rede e não nas dos canais
<mirqui> no caso o freenode
<skywall> entendi vou  trocar a senha
<skywall> ah ok achei o freenode
<Ernandes> aee
<ezzybava> ollá...estou com um problemna para instalar o ubuntu 14.10 em uma maquina....esta dando o erro : firmware bug cpu 1 try to use apic500 (lvt offset 0)
<moskvat> é uma máquina virtual?
<ezzybava> não...um pc normal.....
<Rudolf> ezzybava: qual proc dessa zica aí fio?
<ezzybava> amd atlhon II x2...
<Rudolf> ummmmmm
<Rudolf> old old old
<ezzybava> yes yes yes
<ezzybava> kk
<ezzybava> tive vendo algo sobre kernel...
<ezzybava> mas nenhuma solução....
<Rudolf> ezzybava: atualizou sua bios?
<ezzybava> estava pensando em fz isso
<Rudolf> ezzybava: pelo que li, é o recomendado
<Rudolf> ezzybava: massssssssss
<Rudolf> ezzybava: por conta e risco
<Rudolf> SEMPRE!
<Rudolf> ezzybava: leia muito antes de tentar fazer isso
<Rudolf> ezzybava: ferramenta adequada para sua mobo
<Rudolf> ezzybava: e procure na net reclamações de quem se f**** quando fez isso
<Rudolf> ezzybava: e se tem rollback fácil
<ezzybava> normal.
<Rudolf> ezzybava: eu SEMPRE fico com o fiofó na mão antes de fazer update de bios
<ezzybava> vou tentar instalar o ubuntu 12 mesmo....
<ezzybava> quem sabe roda
<Rudolf> ezzybava: pelo que vi o bug é antigo
<Rudolf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1152484
<Rudolf> ezzybava: e bem conhecido no google
<Rudolf> e abrange o kernel
<Rudolf> não é específico da distro
<ezzybava> tem cara de ser um problema de hardware mesmo....processador
<Rudolf> uhum
<ezzybava> o interessante é que está instalado nele o xubuntu 14.04
<Rudolf> fail
<Rudolf> ou deixa o XU ou atualiza a bios para colocar o U
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> t
<mirqui> b , t b :) ?
<Matheus_> ola
<Guest79842> amigos
<Guest79842> eu queria saber onde posso achar os requisitos para o ubuntu
<mirqui> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Linux-para-desktops-caseiros/Requisitos-do-Ubuntu-1404-memoria-ram-e-placa-de-video
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=requisitos+gta+5&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=C2nvVP6zMuybsge5h4DICA#channel=fs&q=requisitos+para+ubuntu
<Guest79842> valeu
<Guest79842> obrigado
<mirqui> de nada :)
<MAURILIA> OLA
<MAURILIA> ESTOU TENTENDO RODAR UBUNTU NO MEU PC
<MAURILIA> MAIS QND NA PARTE DE PARTICIPAÇOES  ELE  TRAVA  E N RODA MAIS
<AsFelix> calma MAURILIA, não precisa gritar
<MAURILIA> OK
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Vision_> ALGUÉM AQUI CONSEGUE SER TOTALMENTE INDEPENDENTE DO WINDOWS?
<Vision_> desculpe pelo caps, não vi
<Ernandes> aff
<Vision_> aff o que?
<Vision_> é um questionamento
<Vision_> pretendo fazer atransição
<Vision_> *a transição
<Ernandes> tenta usar em uma maquina virtual
<astroo-> e muito pessoal caso a caso se existe soluçao para tudo
<Vision_> a questão de periféricos, há uma maneira de utilizá-lo mesmo sem suporte de linux?
<astroo-> faz o seguinte, usa o livecd sem instalar e ve se fica bem no teu caso
<RodrigoBuda> boa tarde
<RodrigoBuda> estou tentando instalar o bitchx
<Vision_> astro, não dá para se ter uma experiência igual numa máquina virtual
<RodrigoBuda> eu descompactei normal
<RodrigoBuda> mas quando dou comando make ele da o seguinte erro
<RodrigoBuda> BitchX/BitchX# make
<RodrigoBuda> /usr/local/bin/bash ./configure
<RodrigoBuda> make: /usr/local/bin/bash: Comando não encontrado
<RodrigoBuda> Makefile:5: recipe for target 'default' failed
<RodrigoBuda> make: *** [default] Error 127
<RodrigoBuda> o que pode ser?
<Ernandes> mete a cara e realiza seus testes, como o colea falou, cada caso é um caso...
<Vision_> astro, há como utilizar periféricos windows no sistema linux, mesmo sem suporte linux?
<Vision_> quem souber, me responde
<Vision_> meu questionamento não é pessoal, é específico e direto
<Creto> Vision_: deixa eu entender se você disser que periférico M$ são esses
<Vision_> leia acima
<Creto> Ô eu cheguei agora e ler mensgens de uma hora atrás?? esquecce
<Vision_> marcas como logitech, lg, clone etc
<Ernandes> kk
<Vision_> Ernandes se ligou pq eu postei clone
<Vision_> é sinal que ele gosta da marca
<Vision_> tenho uma webcam logitech, drive externo de cd da lg, hd externo samsung
<Vision_> controle de videogame sony
<Vision_> apple ipod nano
<astroo-> RodrigoBuda  ola
<RodrigoBuda> astroo-,  opa
<Vision_> e aí?
<RodrigoBuda> não estou conseguindo instala o bitchx
<Ernandes> webcam logitech usa uvc drive
<Ernandes> cd externo é generico
<Ernandes> hd externo é generico
<Vision_> legal
<Ernandes> clone eu nem vou contar rs
<RodrigoBuda> astroo-, viu o erro que aparece
<Vision_> não funciona clone? kk
<Vision_> uma marca tão voluptuosa, cara
<Vision_> kk
<Vision_> Ernandes: fala dos demais que eu pus
<Ernandes> meu, da boot por umm cd do ubuntu sem instalar e faz seus testes
<Vision_> o linux detecta hdmi facilmente?
<astroo-> so depende do chip video
<RodrigoBuda> astroo-, pode me ajudar com esse problema?
<Vision_> eu não tenho cd bootável do linux
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força ao canal porque quase nada sei sobre ubuntu
<Vision_> se for da nvidia tem um bom suporte?
<astroo-> e dar sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> vai ai site da marca e ve os drivers
<Comanchero> Olá... Alguém poderia me dizer como baixar o iceweasel para ubuntu?
<corvolino> Comanchero, já tentou com o apt-get?
<Comanchero> Não encontrei nada nos repositórios
<Comanchero> :/
<leandro_> GENTE COMO POSSO VER A CONFIGURACAO DO MEU NOTEBOOK EXEMPLO PROCESSADOR MEMORIA ETC
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> e sempre em letras minusculas
<BrunoPT> cat /etc/proc/cpuinfo
<liberie> dmidecode
<liberie> e bem mais completo
<liberie> ou lshw
<Rudolf> lshw -X
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> Enquanto isso na comunidade ubuntu
<Rudolf> existe isso?
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> ô rudolf vc novamente aqui!
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> sou o carinha do debian
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: que carinha do debian?
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> ubunto é para homens, debian pra deuses
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> hehehehehehehe
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> tô precisando de mais um detalhe. referência pra estudar redes
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> protocolos de redes, essas coisa. Mais pra segurança da informação... so que usando linux
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: kkkk
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: lembrei
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: assunto muito vasto cara
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: eu recomendo ESTUDAR por livros
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> também prefiro!
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: http://www.saraiva.com.br/redes-de-computadores-5-ed-2011-3531742.html
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> esse é bão mesmo!?
<Rudolf> dizem ser o melhor
<Rudolf> bibliografia do curso de redes da usp inclusive
<Rudolf> e recomendado pelo pessoal da GTER
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> esse aê www.lingoirc.com não quis abrir!
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> hehehehehehe
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> #vacilo
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: tu já leu o guia foca linux?
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> nada! Só juntei o material. To sem internet em casa.
<Maurilia> ola preciso de ajuda pra instalar o ubunto
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> o mexendo pela faculdade
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: outro livro que recomendo MUITO é esse aqui ó: http://www.buscape.com.br/manual-completo-do-linux-guia-do-administrador-evi-nemeth-trent-r-hein-garth-snyder-8576051125.html#precos
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: exatamente esta edição
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> quando colocar internet em casa vou estudar aquele guia todo, parece ser incrivel
<Maurilia> n consigo finalizar a instalação
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> explique mais.
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: ops
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: não é aquela edição
<astroo-> ola
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> é qual?
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: é a 1ª
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> Vou encontrar.
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: abrange linux, freebsd, hp-ux e solaris
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> beleza.[
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: eu dei o meu exemplar
<Rudolf> FaaaaaaaLAAAaa: para meu ex-padawan
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<FaaaaaaaLAAAaa> esse primeiro que vc me indicou já da pra começar
<RodrigoBuda> Maurilia, ele instala e nao conclui né
<RodrigoBuda> voce esta pelo livecd?
<Rudolf> Maurilia: grub?
<RodrigoBuda> vou te passar um link que resolvera seus problemas
<RodrigoBuda> Maurilia, siga ele passo a passo que da certo
<RodrigoBuda> Maurilia, www.edivldobrito.com.br/como-consertar-um sistema-ubuntu-que-nao-inicializa-por-causa-de-atualizacoes-quebradas
<RodrigoBuda> http://www.edivldobrito.com.br/como-consertar-um sistema-ubuntu-que-nao-inicializa-por-causa-de-atualizacoes-quebradas
<RodrigoBuda> tem que colocar - entre "um sistema"
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: a tal da Maurilia tá falando no pvt e tu falando aqui?
<Rudolf> ou deu netsplit mesmo e só estou vendo você escrever?
<RodrigoBuda> estou mandando para ela por aqui
<Scatiba> eae molecada :D
<astroo-> ola
<Scatiba> qual a boa?
<astroo-> boa?
<Scatiba> né não
<Scatiba> muma macoia e tal
<Rudolf> oO
<Scatiba> essa galera não curte
<Scatiba> sabe nem mumar
<fael> descreva mumar
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-27
<Scatiba> mumar man
<Scatiba> queimar um e pans
<codeman> ola alguem por ai
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> possivel
<astroo-> hoje o canal andou animado nas ultimas horas
<Scatiba> EAEAE GALERS
<Scatiba> queimar um e pans?
<Comanchero> Po**... ainda não consegui baixar o iceweasel
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Thayse> Boa tarde
<Thayse> Preciso de um tutorial que ensine a criar repositório, tenho 15 máquinas instaladas e tenho que ficar fazendo as atualizações um por um. Gostaria de colocar em uma máquina e as outras buscar neste terminal
<Thayse> Help me
<Thayse> Please
<Creto> Automatize o synaptic ou central de programas ubuntu e não tentar reiventar a roda não é mais fácil
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: /o
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<denisbr> tudo bem e aí ?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<denisbr> Amém!
<mirqui> ahaha com serteza :)
<mirqui> certeza]
<jeffprog> Estou usando a úlitma versão do Ubuntu. Açguém sabe como configurar para inicializar com o Num Lock ativado?
<lieber> jeffprog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<jeffprog> obrigado
<eumesmo> O que é kernel
<eumesmo> ?
<AsFelix> eumesmo: http://bit.ly/1AScvzH
<Eduardo> Olá
<Guest31697> Quero instalar meu ubuntu em dual boot com windows, mas não aparece a opção na hora da instalação, o que devo fazer??
<eumesmo> vc esta fazendo isso a partir do windows?
<Rudolf> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/ilustrada/2015/02/1595763-morre-leonard-nimoy-o-spock-de-jornada-nas-estrelas-aos-83-anos.shtml
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Henrryk> Olá, instalei o ubuntu 14.10 mas ele sempre apresenta erros ao iniciar, e apresenta muitos lags, tornando-o muito instável e lento, gostaria de saber o que poderia ser feito para corrigir isto. mas o ubuntu não passa mais de 40 segundos funcionando, trava e depois a tela fica trêmula.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-28
<Guest85230> boa noite galera, to com uma dúvida muito trivial... não to conseguindo criar um atalho
<Guest85230> algém pode me ajudar??
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ha sexta feira a noite e o pior dia da semana para ajudas
<gomes> alguem pode me ajudar? Como faço pra instalar o ubuntu junto com windows 8 na mesma maquina?
<gomes> alguem podedar uma luz de como fazer isso por favor?
<Guest74206> galera ... baixei o ubuntu aqui .... ai ficou um arquivo .rar .... agr tenho q jogar em um CD os arquivos q estao dentro desse .rar ?
<Benedito> bom dia amigo
<Benedito> pode me ajudar
<Benedito> ???
<Guest74206> galera ... baixei o ubuntu aqui .... ai ficou um arquivo .rar .... agr tenho q jogar em um CD os arquivos q estao dentro desse .rar ?
<Benedito> estou com problemas
<Benedito> na hora de compilar
<Benedito> alguem pode me ajudar nesse erro
<Benedito> paulo@paulo-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ #include<stdio.h> paulo@paulo-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ gcc -0 teste tes.c gcc: error: teste: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado gcc: error: tes.c: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado gcc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-0’ gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated. paulo@paulo-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$
<Benedito> paulo@paulo-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ #include<stdio.h> paulo@paulo-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ gcc -0 teste tes.c gcc: error: teste: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado gcc: error: tes.c: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado gcc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-0’ gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated. paulo@paulo-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<henrique_> voc epode me ajudar?
<RodrigoBuda> boa tarde
<RodrigoBuda> como que eu faço para ver os drive instalado e os que não foram instalados no ubuntu
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: lspci -k
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: ou lshw -X
<RodrigoBuda> valeu Rudolf
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: lsmod também lhe é útil
<RodrigoBuda> Rudolf, tenho que instalar drive do cartao e bluetooth
<RodrigoBuda> nao estao funcionando
<RodrigoBuda> Rudolf, sabe algum site de drivers?
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: não existe "site de drivers" para linux
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: e o termo correto é módulo
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: os módulos vc adquire de duas formas
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: 1) compilando a partir do kernel ou a partir de pacote
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: 2) instalando a partir do package manager
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: no caso do ubuntu, normalmente é via package manager
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: sugir consultar a documentação da sua distro em relação aos módulos que deseja
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: você precisa saber qual o chipset
<RodrigoBuda> entendi
<RodrigoBuda> cada chipset tem seu modulo
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: é
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: geralmente
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: existem dispositivos com modulo genérico
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: mas para melhor funcionamento, usando engenharia reversa, os melhores módulos são os específicos
<RodrigoBuda> entendi
<RodrigoBuda> vou procurar aqui
<RodrigoBuda> pq so nao instalou os dois
<RodrigoBuda> o resto instalo normal
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: espero que seu sistema não seja uma dessas aberrações de wifi/bluetooth/usb tudo em um único chipset
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: é um bom motivo para ser quase impossível fazer funcionar
<Rudolf> RodrigoBuda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<RodrigoBuda> vou olhar
<RodrigoBuda> tomara
<Rudolf>  eix -I blue
<Rudolf> ops
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<TheEgb> eae povo
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-01
<Vietcong> Olá pessoal
<Vietcong> meu netbook asus eeepc 1005ha tá um lixo com windows starter
<Vietcong> queria colocar ubuntu, xubuntu ou lubuntu
<omelete> tenta o x/lubuntu
<Vietcong> sabem onde acho
<Vietcong> é só fazer um pendrive bootavel?
<Vietcong> ou baixo no win e executo/;
<barna> Vietcong, 1 seg
<Vietcong> tudo bem
<Vietcong> muito obrigad
<omelete> Vietcong, baixa o  unetbootin para win
<omelete> dps só baixar a iso do xubuntu ou lubuntu
<Vietcong> eu quero deixar a vida de software proprietário pra sempre
<Vietcong> estou migrando aos pouco
<astroo-> ola
<Vietcong> nao consigo ligar o data show no meu ubuntu
<Vietcong> sou professor e preciso
<barna> Vietcong, eu te indico usar a versão 14.04 que é "estavel" tem a mais recente 14.10, mas ela só vai atualizações por 6meses, o 14.04 vai ser atualizado por 5 anos.
<Vietcong> do lubuntu barna?
<barna> Vietcong, as versões Xubuntu ou Lubuntu são muito mais levez, mas ao mesmo tempo um pouco mais dificil de mexer.
<Vietcong> e será que roda ubuntu no netbook?
<Vietcong> windows starter é o fim da picada
<barna> Vietcong, todos eles são os mesmo sistema operacional apenas no interfaces graficas diferentes, Ubuntu usa o Unity, Xbuntu uso o xfce e o Lubuntu o Lxde
<barna> Vietcong, eu tive um eeepc 1015n, rodava o ubuntu 12.04 nele q era uma beleza!
<Vietcong> opa
<Vietcong> vou testar enta
<Vietcong> baixei o nebootin
<Vietcong> une
<barna> o 14.04 pode ser um tanto quanto pesado pra ele, tavel usar uma versão mais antiga como a 12.04 possa ser mais indicado!
<barna> eu tenho 2 netbook com processador atom, um com o n455 e outro com o d550, ambos com ubuntu 12.04!
<barna> ta uma beleza!
<Vietcong> vou tentar
<barna> Vietcong, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Vietcong> mas só acho o 14
<barna> Vietcong, quanto de ram tem o seu eeepc?
<Vietcong> ach oque 2 ram
<Vietcong> 2 giga
<barna> eu te aconselho usar a versao 32bits, a nao ser que pra vc sera primordial os 64bits
<Vietcong> to baixando j
<Vietcong> aeu admiro muito vcs
<Vietcong> todos vcs
<Vietcong> que doam conhecimento por nada
<Vietcong> por crer que o conhecimento é livre
<barna> isso é, eu gosto de computador rapido, essas indicações são baseados nesse meu gostar!
<Vietcong> e deve ser de tod@
<Vietcong> vcs
<barna> exato, não é por nada, é por um bem maior!
<Vietcong> são os herois anonimos do século xxi
<Vietcong> wu ming
<Vietcong> luther blisset
<Vietcong> sem face
<barna> eu to aki nesse canal a 7 anos, o que eu aprendi aki não tem preço.
<Vietcong> deu um saudosismo
<Vietcong> do irc aqwui
<Vietcong> eu usava irc de 1994 ateh 2000
<Vietcong> xbitch
<barna> nossa, eu nem lembro quando q eu entrei no irc, acho q mais ou menos na mesma época que vc e to nele até hoje.
<Vietcong> me lembro dos nukes
<Vietcong> ddos
<Vietcong> win nuke pra win95
<Vietcong> connection reset by peer
<Vietcong> ninja script
<barna> nosssssssaaaa, agora vc me ativou uma lembrança a muito guardada!
<Vietcong> eu guardei todos estes programas
<Vietcong> em zip
<Vietcong> drive
<Vietcong> mas nao consigo instalar meu zip drive no pc
<Vietcong> nem liga a luzinha
<Vietcong> queria fazer um museu virtual
<Vietcong> de programas obsoletos
<barna> Vietcong, vc tem quantos anos?
<Vietcong> sou professor de história
<Vietcong> 34
<barna> eu tinha uma super coleção de abandomware, mas só sobraram os jogos.
<Vietcong> que tri velho
<barna> tenho eles em cd, agora tenho a .iso do cd num hd externo.
<barna> mesma idade que eu!
<Vietcong> aeeee
<Vietcong> 1980
<barna> eu nasci no começo de 81
<Vietcong> fui alfabetizado digitalmente no DOS
<Vietcong> tive tele jogo
<Vietcong> atari
<Vietcong> hi top game
<Vietcong> eu tive um 286
<Vietcong> depois um 486 dx4
<Vietcong> mas tive que abandonar os estudos na informática
<barna> eu tb tive.
<Vietcong> pois a História sugou tudo
<Vietcong> meu jogo preferido
<Vietcong> era Stunt Island
<Vietcong> que fazia filminhos
<barna> eu to software livre desde 1998.
<Vietcong> bah meu
<barna> eu tenho o stunt island aki.
<Vietcong> aeeeeeeeee
<Vietcong> até hoje é vanguardista
<Vietcong> avant la lettre
<barna> mas só consegui abandonar o ruindows 100% a 6 anos atraz, com o ubuntu 9.10
<Vietcong> open world lindo
<Vietcong> eu infelizmente
<Vietcong> tenho vergonha de dizer
<Vietcong> tentei instalar o linux
<Vietcong> em 1997
<Vietcong> mas nao reconhecia meu modem
<Vietcong> dai desisti
<Vietcong> e fiquei até 2012
<Vietcong> no win
<Vietcong> dai um colega me criticou
<Vietcong> dizendo que o que adianta eu defender
<barna> eu comprei um modem US.Robots, jampeado pra instalar o linux.
<Vietcong> hakim bey
<Vietcong> zona autonoma de pensamento
<Vietcong> se eu usava o win
<Vietcong> dai me bateu forte aquela crítica
<barna> de pleno acordo com seu colega!
<Vietcong> e fiz um dual boot
<Vietcong> desde 2012 to com dual boot
<Vietcong> pois no linux nao roda data show
<Vietcong> ou nao consigo
<barna> nossa, eu trabalho com foto/video, uso datashow toda semana!
<barna> tanto no notebook, como nos netbooks, sem problema!
<Vietcong> então quando eu instalar
<Vietcong> vou tentar de novo
<barna> Vietcong, o q acontece quando vc liga o datashow?
<Vietcong> dai ja era
<Vietcong> adeus win pra sempre
<Vietcong> tenho nojo disso
<barna> eu trabalho 90% do tempo com 2 monitores aki
<Vietcong> não sei nao reconhece
<Vietcong> onde vc mora barna?
<barna> BH e vc?
<Vietcong> porto alegre
<Vietcong> conheço bem mg
<Vietcong> meu pai morou em santo antonio do leite
<Vietcong> um subdistrito de ouro preto
<barna> massa.
<Vietcong> perto de cachoeira do campo
<Vietcong> itabirito
<barna> conheço
<Vietcong> já volto
<Vietcong> vou comer algo
<barna> qual distro/versao do linux vc tava usando em dualboot q num tava conseguindo ligar o datashow?
<barna> ok, to aki trabalhando, quando voltar me marca o nome pra ser avisado, tipo Vietcong
<Vietcong> acho q a 10
<Vietcong> desculpe sou ignorante
<Vietcong> apesar de gostar
<Vietcong> ok barna
 * Vietcong foi comer
<Vietcong> lol funfa o /me ainda
<Vietcong> to baixnado o iso 12.04.5 ubuntu
<barna> massa o 12.04.5 e uma otima versao.
<Vietcong> agora vou frequentar sempre este canal
<Vietcong> e quando tiver algum conhecimento útil
<Vietcong> vou passar como vc fez
<barna> Vietcong, instala o xchat ai depois.
<Vietcong> ok
<astroo-> hexchat
<barna> galera, vou fazer janta, mais tarde eu volto.
<barna> Vietcong, mantenha contato.
<barna> hoje eu devo passar a madruga online.
<Vietcong> voltei barna
<Vietcong> eu gosto muito de MInas
<Mark__> e ae galera, blz?
<Mark__> Alguém sabe me dizer se a ultima versão do ubuntu roda em um netbook antigo?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo-> poe lubuntu ou xubuntu
<Mark__> com apenas 1gb de memória, acha que um deles roda bem?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Mark__> certo
<ayrton> oi
<ayrton> alguem ai?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<ayrton> sabe como faz pra tipo, eu criar um chat com meu amigo
<ayrton> pelo ip dele
<ayrton> externo
<ayrton> eu tentei pelo comando talk mas não deu certo
<astroo-> complicado em principio alguem saber
<AyrtonFidelis> Eae pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<marcelomauro> hi
<AyrtonFidelis> Eae
<barna> to de volta
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ayrton> alguem aqui usa o blender?
<adilson> ola amigos
<FamilyWolf> olá
<karbureto> Boa tarde pessoal
<karbureto> precisava de uma forcinha
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> fala
<karbureto> sou novo no ubunto
<mirqui> se der te ajudo
<mirqui> qual sua dúvida
<mirqui> ?
<karbureto> eu não to conseguindo fazer funcinar a net no pc?
<karbureto> se vc puder me ajudar fico grato
<mirqui> ja instalou o ubuntu ?
<karbureto> ja
<karbureto> ta prontinho
<mirqui> usa note o pc de mesa?
<karbureto> Pc de mesa
<mirqui> então deve ser uma seta que vai outra que vem
<karbureto> ha a versão é a 14.10
<mirqui> clica nela , e em editar conexões
<mirqui> ai vc vai em conexões cabeadas
<karbureto> ele fica mostrando o sinal de internet mais cai logo em seguid
<karbureto> isso
<karbureto> net virtua
<mirqui> 3g ?
<karbureto> não 10 m3ga
<karbureto> mega
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<karbureto> kkk
<mirqui> rudolf , ajuda ai
<karbureto> Rudof pode me ajugar por favor
<mirqui> sei que é editar conexões mas o modem dele devia estar ativo
<mirqui> vc usa proxy ?
<karbureto> so falta o sinal de net pra eu ser feliz
<karbureto> kkkkk
<karbureto> não
<mirqui> então não devia estar caindo
<karbureto> pois é
<mirqui> cai quando vc usa proxy mal configurado
<mirqui> o rudolf sabe mais que eu , tenta ele
<karbureto> será que ele pode
<mirqui> aahaha acho que sim , chama ele :)
<karbureto> O Rudof vc poderia me ajuda
<karbureto> ????
<karbureto> é to vendo que vou ter que procurar ajuda em outro lugar
<mirqui> faz como te disse
<karbureto> Agora to resgistrado galera
<mirqui> legal :)
<karbureto> agora será que vai aparecer alguem pra me dar uma forcinha????
<mirqui> ahahah cara , faz o que eu estou te dizendo
<mirqui> mas sei pouco sobre isto
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafael> oi
<astroo-> ola
<RodrigoBuda> opa
<Marcello-MiX> olá pessoal... estou tentando gravar um DVD dual layer... mas estou em dúvida sobre onde o DVD virgem foi montado
<astroo-> RodrigoBuda  ola
<astroo-> ola
<Marcello-MiX> fica em /dev/sr0 ??
<Marcello-MiX> o comando que estou utilizando é o seguinte: growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:2133520 -dvd-compat -speed=2.4 -Z (aqui vai onde foi montado o DVD)
 * FamilyWolf is away: Dormindo
<omelete> Marcello-MiX,  wodim --devices
<Marcello-MiX> omelete, não funcionou o comando
<Marcello-MiX> o icone dele até apareceu aqui no launcher
<Marcello-MiX> mas não sei onde está a midia
<omelete> geralmente é /dev/sr0
<Marcello-MiX> aqui quando passo o mouse em cima aparece burn:///
<omelete> dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/sr0
<omelete> vai pega info se tiver uma midia dentro
 * FamilyWolf is away: Dormindo
<KurtKraut> Marcello-MiX: cara, há anos não ouço essa expressão 'DVD dual layer'. Gostaria de poder ajudar mas é algo tão incomum hoje em dia que foge totalmente meu know-how e... poutz, como é que você foi precisar fazer isso!?
<Marcello-MiX> KurtKraut, estou tentando grava um jogo de Xbox... kkk
<omelete> mactimes_,  usou o ultimo comando q coloquei?
<omelete> ops, Marcello-MiX
<omelete> e outra, vc tem gravadora com burner max?
<omelete> ñ sei se já pode gravar com gravador com fw stock
<Marcello-MiX> sim
<Marcello-MiX> eu consegui gravar um XDG2
<Marcello-MiX> O XDG3 que é mais complicado... mas meu growiso ta dando erro de input output aqui
<omelete> xdg2 é fácil, mas o layerbreak é outro
<omelete> xdg3 é outro layerbracke, esse q vc colocou, mas precisa de gravador com burn max e midia boa
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-29
<p4trick> boa noite
<p4trick> alguem pode me ajudar para registrar meu nick
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao site do www.freenode.net
<p4trick> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> bom dia
<PauloH> usar ubuntu tweak é seguro,por exemplo tem uma função remover o kernel antigo,será que n danifica o sistema
<R00T3R_X> aedigital,  opa bom dia
<R00T3R_X> cara to meio enferrujado em irc um cara esta usando meu nick
<R00T3R_X> e o meu e registrado como derrubo
<aedigital> R00T3R_X, opa
<R00T3R_X> opa
<aedigital> antigamente era via comando ghost
<aedigital> nickserv ghost
<aedigital> algo assim
<aedigital> tem que puxar o help
<R00T3R_X> esqueci tudo rss
<aedigital> eu tb nao lembro exatamente
<aedigital> tem que  comecar puxando o basico com /nickserv help
<R00T3R_X> vou ver
<R00T3R_X> "" /msg nickserv ghost (nick) (senha
<aedigital> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<locodir-user> ola ^^
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-01
<shallwe> placa amd não adianta, se não for drive proprietário não da kkk
<shallwe> sorte que arrumaram o bug do driver no kernel 4.2
<astroo-> os famosos bugs
<shallwe> é na realidade é bug da AMD nem é do kernel
<shallwe> mas agora ta tudo blz, quando vier o 16.04 não tenho mais com o que me preocupar
<hggdh> até agora...
<hggdh> novo kernel, novos bugs
<astroo-> convem e po-los bem visiveis a todos
<shallwe> hggdh: kkk sempre assim, mas ta melhorando
<shallwe> pelo menos nos meus apps estão ok o kernel 4.2
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> o problema é acompanhar as releases do kernel. 16.04 vai usar o 4.2, 4.4 é o kernel actual, e 4.5 está no RC6
<hggdh> 16.10 vai provavelmente usar 4.5 ou mais novo
<shallwe> pois é, mas como é estabilidade melhor parar pelo 4.2 mesmo
<shallwe> afinal de contas quem quiser se aventurar em algo mais novo tem essa possibilidade tb
<shallwe> até o ubuntu 14.04 que estou usando esta com o kernel 4.2, até 1 mes atras era 3.9 eu acho
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia gente boa
<oliverio> bom dia, shallwe
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> :)
<aedigital> go
<shallwe> ontem achei muito estranho mas não falei nada o "h g g d h" escreveu "actual" acho que ele não é daqui kkk
<oliverio> e não é não
<oliverio> hggdh é de Portugal
<shallwe> acho que sim
<shallwe> não digita o nome do cara assim daqui a pouco ele aparece aqui e deu pra gente
<hggdh> shallwe: não. Nascido no Brasil, pai portugues, educado via livros editados em Portugual (muito melhores que os brasileiros)
<hggdh> O Brasil de outrora tinha um único bom editor, a Editora Globo. Depois a Rede Globo comprou-a, e... adeus.
<hggdh> e sim, deram-me um highlight, prestei atenção
<oliverio> foi melhor, só assim vc se pronunciou
<hggdh> heh
<Elfon> Alguém sabe se já corrigiram as isos no site do mint?
<shallwe> hggdh: a bom está explicado então, mas legal não sabia que a editora globo foi comprada, sempre pensei que esta ligação com a rede globo era desde o começo
<shallwe> Elfon: só por curiosidade o que tinham as isos?
<Elfon> shallwe: até onde sei foram alteradas por uma invasão...mas acredito que já devem ter corrigido isso
<shallwe> credo como tem gente desocupada invadindo e alterando isos de linux mint kkk, não querendo desmerecer mas nada a ver quem faz isso
<Elfon> shallwe: talvez seja uma crise de ego
<hggdh> Elfon: as ISOs foram corrigidas no dia seguinte
<shallwe> Elfon: só pode
<shallwe> até que ta rolando bem o drive da AMD nos jogos, testei um do steam, só não comparei com o windows claro, mas no geral ta blz
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: updates de segurança ao SSL: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2914-1/
<hggdh> por outro lado o ataque DRWON -- https://drownattack.com/ -- não afeta as versões sob suporte do Ubuntu, já que SSLv2 está desabilitado nelas
<hggdh> s/DRWON/DROWN/ # oh dyslexia...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> mais um dia vencido
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve  :)
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> :)
<aedigital> xo ir andando
<aedigital> agora  ir pra academia
<aedigital> depois  fazer um pit stop no barzinho
<aedigital> cya
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-02
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> no ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> saiu raspberry pi 3 :)
<aedigital> buenas
<Dead_Thinker> Pergunta boba (principalmente estando nesse canal hehe) mas que me peguei pensando depois do lance das ISOs do Mint. O que acham mais safe pra desktop? Ubuntu ou Mint? Melhor usar Ubuntu + Mate/Cinnamon?
<aedigital> o que aconteceu com o mint na minha opiniao pode acontecer com outra distribuicao
<aedigital> claro que eh dificil, raro mesmo
<aedigital> mas nao eh impossivel, entao
<aedigital> acho que voce deveria usar aquele que voce mais gostasse mesmo
<shallwe> isso que aconteceu foi com quem baixou as isos certo? não com quem está com o ubuntu instalado?
<hggdh> Dead_Thinker: não sei como o Mint é configurado, logo... mas basicamente todas as distros "importantes" tem opções de segurança boas
<Dead_Thinker> aedigital: vlw
<Dead_Thinker> vlw pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> Eu já tinha instalado bem antes do ataque, mas fiquei receioso, sei lá, vai que fazem algo com os repos oficiais tb e acabam me afetando tb
<R00T3R> hggdh, opa e ai colega boa tarde
<R00T3R> boa tarde a todos
<shallwe> boa tarde
<R00T3R> shallwe, :)
<aedigital> R00T3R,  opa
<aedigital> mal a demora
<aedigital> mas na correria aqui
<R00T3R> aedigital, rlx irmao e nois
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> por favor privado nãaaao !
<aedigital> yeah
<aedigital> pvt sux
<shallwe> eu tenho fobia de locais fechados, obrigado :)
<R00T3R> aedigital, se eu falar aqui pessoal me expulsa rss
<R00T3R> kkk
<R00T3R> de outra distr
<R00T3R> comentariop
<aedigital> se  te  chutarem daqui
<aedigital> tem outros canais
<shallwe> só sei que quero meu raspberry pi 3
<aedigital> outra, nao ta rolando  nenhum assunto aqui no momento
<shallwe> sendo sobre linux ta blz
<R00T3R> aedigital, shallwe entoa comentando de uma distri que e feita em cima do slackware salix achei muito interante
<aedigital> anram
<R00T3R> interessante
<R00T3R> é um slack modificar com o repositorio utilizando um gerneciador de pacotes automaticos
<R00T3R> muito leve a distribuicao para quem maquinas obsoletas
<aedigital> caso desta maquina aqui
<aedigital> talvez experimente la em casa entao
<R00T3R> pior que a minha nao deve ser
<R00T3R> kkkk
<aedigital> mas soh de pensar em configurar do jeito que gosto
<aedigital> desanimo
<aedigital> ja  toh com o xubuntu redondinho la em casa
<R00T3R> entao cara ele tem diversas opcos para vc baixar a iso eu baixei a com fluxbox
<aedigital> este micro aqui eh de 2005 mais ou menos
<aedigital> :P
<aedigital> eu tohh com blackbox aqui
<aedigital> :)
<R00T3R> aedigital,  a mais em 2005 tm maquina com dois nucleos ja
<aedigital> lubuntu + blackbox
<R00T3R> em casa estou com dell optplex gx 620
<R00T3R> roda ate suse rsss
<aedigital> este nao tem 2 nucleos
<aedigital> eh um pentium 4
<R00T3R> entoa essa é um pentium D
<R00T3R> 2.80 mhz
<aedigital> celeron D
<R00T3R> para ter ieia coloquei windows 8.1 nela vou vender
<R00T3R> esta rodando super rapida
<aedigital> 2,26 mhz aqui
<aedigital> 512 mb de ram
<R00T3R> vixii ai complica
<R00T3R> la é 2.86 mhz com 2 gb de ram ddr2
<aedigital> certo
<R00T3R> rapidinha
<R00T3R> agora essa que estou e um atlhon xp 2400 kkk
<R00T3R> 1.3 mhz
<R00T3R> o firefox estoura direto
<R00T3R> youtube nem pensar
<R00T3R> facebook vc usa reinicia
<R00T3R> lkkkk
<R00T3R> da pico no processador ele fecha aplicacao
<aedigital> hehehe
<R00T3R> aedigital,  mas tenta a distr que falei vc vai gostar , mas aquela coisa pega aluma com x melhorzinho pois com fluxbox é bem limitado de pacotes instalados
<R00T3R> e vc precisa emplementar alguma coisas
<R00T3R> digamos que é um slack com repositorio estilo ubuntu
<R00T3R> porque complicar pacote nao tenho mais saco ja foi a época
<aedigital> k
<R00T3R> opa compilar
<R00T3R> shallwe, entao cara traz de fora essa bagaca ai
<R00T3R> passa vontade não e baratinho nao é
<R00T3R> mas explica uma coisa . vi por alto sobre ele  o que acompanhar somente somente saidas usb prossador
<aedigital> rango time
<k0d3r> mandriva morreu?
<Elfon> k0d3r: sim
<Elfon> k0d3r: agora tem o OpenMandriva...meio capenga mas tá indo
<Elfon> k0d3r: tem tb o Mageia...eu prefiro o ROSA...acho mais redondo pra um usuário comum
<k0d3r> putz!
<k0d3r> até ano passado vi vagas abertas pra trabalhar em curitiba
<Elfon> até onde sei eles iriam fechar o escritório
<Elfon> já deve estar fechadp
<shallwe> oq é mandriva?
<aedigital> distro
<shallwe> aqui no brasil antigamente tinha uma distro bem forte pra empresas e tudo sera que era essa?
<Elfon> shallwe: é possível, pois eles forneciam sistema oem pra positivo inclusive
<shallwe> era uma distro azul kkk pelo que me lembre
<Elfon> além de muitas idéias legais
<shallwe> é pode ser então
<shallwe> acredito que tenha sido uma boa ideia mas na época errada
<shallwe> nao cara era a Conectiva
<k0d3r> mandriva = mandrake + conectiva
<Elfon> shallwe: algusn dizem que o problema foi a mandrake
<shallwe> a bom kkk
<shallwe> eu lembro do mandrake bons tempos
<Elfon> depois que a mandrake entrou no negócio começou a desandar
<shallwe> era uma empresa bem sério no linux pra empresas
<k0d3r> ainda tem alguma distro brasileira?
<shallwe> lembro que tinha suporte e tudo pra época
<k0d3r> estou meio desatualizado
<shallwe> kurumin?
<Elfon> k0d3r: as distro que ouvi falar não são tão originais
<k0d3r> esse morreu faz tempo
<Elfon> kaiana
<Elfon> duzeru
<shallwe> vixi
<Elfon> e metamorphose
<shallwe> na realidade isso ficou meio globalizado, acho que distro de um local só não tem mais
<Elfon> o kurumin morreu há muuuito tempo
<k0d3r> o kurumin foi a primeira distro que usei! hehe
<shallwe> eu tb, instalava nos mini cds de 200mbs
<shallwe> e era isso
<Elfon> eu comecei no kurumin, opensuse e mandriva
<Elfon> lembro que fiz um teste com o opensuse com um net install...uma iso de 75 mb
<Elfon> aí vc conectava e ele baixava tudo pela NET
<Elfon> ambiente gráfico, linguagem, etc
<Elfon> fino fino
<Elfon> k0d3r: vc usa qual?
<shallwe> era outras épocas
<shallwe> alguem usa o tal de "Enable Write-Behind Caching" no ubuntu?
<Elfon> shallwe: k0d3r uma boa leitura:  http://www.comciencia.br/200406/reportagens/18.shtml
<Elfon>  shallwe isso come como? assado?
<k0d3r> agora uso Arch, debian e ubuntu
<k0d3r> Elfon: legal o artigo
<shallwe> Elfon: vou dar uma lida boa
<shallwe> eu uso ubuntu 14.04 e windows 10 :)
<cristal_> Olá. Eu estou compartilhando a rede do meu PC com outro, usando as duas placas de rede que tenho. Usei a opção de Compartilhado com outros Computadores. Tudo funciona, mas queria poder configurar melhor as configurações de DHCP para o outro PC. Alguém sabe como fazê-lo? Estou usando Ubuntu 14.04.3
<Elfon> shallwe: k0d3r apesar de não ter vivido fiquei com saudade :)
<shallwe> erqa bons tempos tinha um monta de coisas pra configurar internet etc, hoje em dia vc instala o ubuntu e vem tudo pronto, perde até a graça kkk
<shallwe> até drive opensource de video funcionando 100%
<LeandroLuiz> só instalar um gentoo ai
<LeandroLuiz> e começar do zero
<shallwe> ta louco isso ai é dor de cabeça
<shallwe> eu lembro que tinha o slackware isso? q vc instalar e compilava tudo do zero
<LeandroLuiz> ne kanazuchi
<shallwe> diziam que sua maquina ficava muito mais rápida kkkk
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz indeed
<kanazuchi> :)
<k0d3r> hehe
<k0d3r> gentoo é legal
<k0d3r> se tivesse um computador mais rápido pra compilar usaria mais
<Elfon> shallwe: eu lembro do kurumin com seus scripts mirabolantes na época que traduziam isso pro usuário....
<k0d3r> o package manager é ótimo
<shallwe> Elfon: era bem isso mesmo
<k0d3r> gostava de executar emerge world! hehehe
<barna> cristal_, só compartilhamento de dados ou de internet tb?
<barna> cristal_, outros computadores com linux ou outros OS tb?
<barna> cristal_, aki tem uma boa base de conhecimento, lembrando sempre de trocar o seu eth e ip pro seu padrão local. http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-dhcp-server-in-centos-and-ubuntu/
<barna> cristal_, e se quiser q a internet seja compartilhada tb tens q usar um iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE (subistituindo o eth1 pela placa de rede que está conectada a internet)
<cristal_> De internet, somente com Linux
<cristal_> Já está funcionando, sem ter que mexer no iptables. Só que o Ubuntu configurou o DHCP de alguma forma
<cristal_> de alguma forma que eu não tenho controle*
<barna> cristal_, sim, to ligado como é
<barna> nesse sistema q te passei vc vai ter 100% de controle, mas ai tens q usar o iptables pra compartilhar a internet, aki eu coloquei no rc.local e boas.
<cristal_> Hmm, interessante
<cristal_> Eu vou olhar com mais cuidado, por que não quero estragar o que está funcionando
<cristal_> Mas valeu, barna
<barna> eu uso ele aki, foi desse link q te mandei q aprendi a fazer.
<barna> ai to usando um servidor de PXE e samba aki
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<barna> bom e vc?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm todos bem graças a deus :)
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> fala nuno :) , tudo bem ?
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, sim e tu
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm todos bem :)
<nuno_nunes> a fazer updates
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mirqui> ahaha normal
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a pensar instalar pclinuxos :S
<nuno_nunes> mas uefi é uma treta :|
<mirqui> tem como desabilitar
<nuno_nunes> nao :|
<mirqui> da uma olhada desabilitar uefi + diolinux
<nuno_nunes> esta bios
<nuno_nunes> nao tem essa opção
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> opa
<k0d3r> a distro não tem suporte a uefi?
<mirqui> haa , então é no linux
<nuno_nunes> pclinuxos tem um suporte nao oficial
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> os drivers funcionam todos ?
<nuno_nunes> todinhos :D
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho amd :D
<nuno_nunes> vou fazer reboot
<nuno_nunes> já volto
<mirqui> ok
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<k0d3r> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-03
<shallwe> sabe o que é o cara passar raiva? é achar um link "corel draw x6 + wine + ubuntu" ai o cara entra e é o indivíduo instalando via wine e mostrando o erro que sempre dá kkkk, chega a ser piada
<shallwe> que título mais sensacionalista :)
<R00T3R> :x
<R00T3R> shallwe: somente para conhecimento beleza mas produção rsss
<R00T3R> ficamos com Inkscape
<shallwe> R00T3R: eu uso o inkscape, mas alguns arquivos preciso do corel, principalmente pra exportar pros clientes e gráficas
<shallwe> estou usando o windows no virtual box pra fazer isso :) só queria tentar usar direto via wine, mas não tem como
<shallwe> só funciona o corel x3, mas é muito antigo e o que eu tenho é o x7 que pago mensalidade :)
<R00T3R> shallwe: meu eu vi um cara muito bom em editoração que so usa linux sem necessidade fez um tutorial se eu achar mando para vc
<R00T3R> cara faz tudo em linux
<shallwe> blz :)
<shallwe> valeu
<R00T3R> puts preciso ver mesmo cara
<shallwe> tranquilo, mas realmente eu preciso do corel, clientes enviam pra mim em corel não tenho o que fazer
<shallwe> o que eu monto posso fazer no inkscape, mas o inkscape tem outro problema pra impressão, as cores não funcionam e não rola CMYK exportação
<shallwe> nem na tela, as cores CMYK ficam diferentes, mas é coisa mais técnica :)
<R00T3R> shallwe:  puts que chato
<shallwe> mas enfim, a questão é rodar corel via wine e não achar um substituto :) mas de qualquer forma valeu a tentativa
<R00T3R> o cara e meio mago sabe
<R00T3R> usa blender ink gimp  uma parafernalia
<shallwe> eu até não duvido que dê, mas quem usa inkscape sabe os bugs que tem
<shallwe> um deles, que estou esperando, é a implementação do uso da GPU
<R00T3R> eu uso para coisas simples demais
<shallwe> quando vc tem muita coisa na tela fica meeeeeeeeega lento o arquivo
<R00T3R> tendi
<shallwe> sim pra desenhos normais tranquilo, mas quando usa mais coisas na tela, principalmente efeitos ai já era
<shallwe> mas estão implementando, um dia chega lá :)
<shallwe> já tem no log deles
<R00T3R> deixa ver se acho cara
<R00T3R> rapidao
<R00T3R> um video de uns caras falando sobre
<R00T3R> vc trampa com editoraca pesada ne
<shallwe> quando é muito pesado tipo folder, banners etc vou direto pro illustrator
<shallwe> corel é coisa mais leve
<shallwe> e illustrator roda de boa no wine, por incrível que pareça kkk
<R00T3R> tendi
<R00T3R> vou mandar no pvt tec para vc o link shallwe
<shallwe> R00T3R: valeu :)
<R00T3R> ve la cara
<R00T3R> nao sei se vc ja viu
<R00T3R> bem interessante
<shallwe> R00T3R: bem interessante tem 1h :) vou ver, valeu mesmo
<R00T3R> agora não sei se esses caras pegam as artes de terceiros ou mandam ne
<R00T3R> shallwe: se liga ai irmão
<R00T3R> mandar no pvtreco
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut: achei seu post sobre teletrim
<ary> Oi. Acabei de comprar uma VGA R9 380. Porém estou tendo problemas com o driver da ATI e o fglrx do repositório. Não tem um driver melhorzinho não? Percebi que enquanto trabalhava com o inkscape e com o GIMP que o fato de ter colocado a VGA no PC não fez nenhuma diferença. Nota-se diferença apenas nos jogos.
<ary> Notei que o fglrx da ATI dá alguns probleminhas. Por exemplo os efeitos do SO por exemplo da umas sugeirinhas na tela. Principalmente quando tem muito texto na tela.
<ary> Oi. Acabei de comprar uma VGA R9 380. Porém estou tendo problemas com o driver da ATI e o fglrx do repositório. Não tem um driver melhorzinho não? Percebi que enquanto trabalhava com o inkscape e com o GIMP que o fato de ter colocado a VGA no PC não fez nenhuma diferença. Nota-se diferença apenas nos jogos.
<ary> Notei que o fglrx da ATI dá alguns probleminhas. Por exemplo os efeitos do SO por exemplo da umas sugeirinhas na tela. Principalmente quando tem muito texto na tela.
<aedigital> ary eh uma radeon?
<aedigital> nao neh
<aedigital> ah, eh ati
<ary> aedigital, sim ATI Radeon R9 380
<shallwe> ary: vc pretende fazer o que com essa placa?
<aedigital> em casa eu consegui obter atraves do update do sistema
<aedigital> um driver da radeon atualizado
<aedigital> mas
<aedigital> nao fez milagres
<shallwe> eu uso uma radeon hd 6570 e roda tudo certinho com drive proprietários, roda jogos e tudo já testei
<shallwe> ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<shallwe> ary: agora não entendi por que uma placa dessas, isso aí só serve pra jogos o.O
<shallwe> inkscape não tem aceleração de GPU ou seja, não usa a placa gráfica, usa processador, quanto mais cores melhor
<shallwe> mas, então com planos e trabalhando pra implementar, e eu estou aguardando ansiosamente :)
<ary> shallwe, trabalhar mesmo cara
<shallwe> ary: abom, é que ela é bem carinha :) mas tendo grana tranquilo
<ary> shallwe, sou designer e mudei pro linux, porém estou tendo dificuldades com o driver de video
<shallwe> designer impresso ou web?
<ary> os dois
<ary> www.maynartdesign.com.br
<shallwe> ary: intressante, e qual motivo de escolher o linux algum em especial?
<ary> dinamismo
<ary> sem frescuras
<ary> gratuito
<ary> melhor suporte
<ary> simples
<ary> posso citar vários
<ary> tava trabalhando sem vga
<ary> so com a onboard
<ary> porém depois que coloquei a placa não notei muita diferença, andei lendo e parece que o inkscape não usa aceleração de hardware
<shallwe> ary: legal, também trabalho nesse meio, uso o ubuntu, só pra impresso que alguns clientes chatos insistem no core draw, aí uso ele em uma máquina virtual separada, mas o resto uso inkscape
<shallwe> e pra programar uso brackets conhece?
<ary> mas o gimp usa, porém não vi melhorias também depois de colcoar a placa
<shallwe> inkscape não tem aceleração por GPU ou seja placa de vídeo
<shallwe> o que conta na velocidade é o número de cores do processador
<shallwe> inkscape estão trabalhando pra implementar isso o uso da GPU, mas não tem nenhum download ainda sobre isto
<shallwe> placa de vídeo onboar só é boa se for da intel 5 ou 6 geração as intel HD mesmo 4500
<ary> mas o gimp tem. só que nao ta usando. Acho que o driver da placa que ta instalado não ta muito legal. o 3 D tá uma maravilha, mas o 2D ta me decepcionando. Até os efeitos do SO tão dando umas sugeirinhas na tela.
<shallwe> ary: estranho, nunca notei isso no gimp
<shallwe> então deve ser driver mesmo, vc instalou qual driver?
<ary> instalei o driver da ATI
<ary> fglrx-15.302
<shallwe> ubuntu 15.10?
<ary> elementary OS
<shallwe> bom o sistema é o mesmo não muda quanto a drive
<shallwe> eu estou usando o fglrx-updates
<shallwe> que é mais atualizada constantemente que a normal
<Elfon> shallwe: vc q trabalha com isso...tem algum formato suportado no inkscape que abre no corel draw?
<shallwe> ou claro, pode ser o elementary os tb, não sei te dizer pois no ubuntu está tudo 100%
<ary> testei esse também. Tava dando na mesma
<ary> tem o SVG plano e o EPS
<ary> O EPS precisa estar todo convertido em vetor
<shallwe> Elfon: tem sim, tivemos um grande avanço pra abrir arquivos em corel, pois a equipe do libreoffice trabalha pra isso, e o plugin é o mesmo o cairo
<shallwe> agora o inkscape abre vários arquivos de corel, inclusive perfeitos, até corel x7
<ary> o meu não abre
<Elfon> shallwe: é pq vou mandar a logo pra gráfica mas lá eles só tem corel :P
<shallwe> ary: vc tem o libreoffice instalado?
<ary> tenho
<Elfon> shallwe: legal
<shallwe> Elfon: o único problema que não consigo resolver no inkscape são quanto as cores CMYK, elas aparecem erradas na tela
<shallwe> cuidado na hora de mandar imprimir quanto a cores
<ary> to mandando em pdf fechado
<shallwe> Elfon: vc pode mandar em pdf eu acredito, dúvido que eles não abram pdf, o corel importa
<Elfon> shallwe: rapaz...é mesmo...uma vez mandei e o cara disse que a cor não batia
<Elfon> aí mandei em pdf
<ary> na hora de salvar ele converte as cores pra cmyk
<shallwe> mas o problema da exportação do PDF do inkscape é que ele exporta em cores RGB não em CMYK :(
<Elfon> inclusive eu abri no inkscape e fui falando pra ele os dados do cmyk mas ficou diferente..ou eu não soube lidar com isso
<shallwe> realmente é uma pena o inkscape falhar nisso, já a tanto tempo e eles não arrumam as paletas CMYK :(
<shallwe> Elfon: sim as cores ficam
<ary> ué, mandei uns cartões pra fazer na zapgrafica e ficou de boa. Não deu pau nas cores. Mandei o pdf fechado e as cores ficaram de boa
<shallwe> inkscape é ótimo pra desenho e tudo mais, até pra web, mas tratando de impressão deve e muito
<Elfon> em rgb funciona?
<shallwe> ary: mas ele exporta PDF em RGB
<shallwe> Elfon: aí vc tem que entender um pouco disso de RGB e CMYK, uma coisa é uma e outra é outra
<shallwe> CMYK é pra impressão RGB é pra tela, ou seja web sites etc
<shallwe> uma das coisas que tem como conferir antes de enviar é montar no inkscape, depois abrir no scribus o arquivo e aí de lá se tiver tudo certo exportar em PDF
<shallwe> o scribus trabalha perfeitamente com impressão em CMYK
<Elfon> shallwe: vlw pela dica...é pq sou apenas um usuário curioso nisso :)
<ary> sim. No meu ink eu baixei as paletas da adobe. Tanto que as cores eu coloco em cmyk. Aí na hora de exportar o pdf as cores ficam Ok.
<shallwe> ary: a ta vc fez uma importação então de paletas
<ary> yup.
<Elfon> ary: caraca...cheio de macetes....essas coisas deveriam vir prontas :)
<shallwe> e na tela as cores cmyk mostram certas? o 100% Cyan é o azul mesmo cmyk ou aquele azul desmaiado coco?
<ary> mas bora voltar ao tópico? O que eu faço com essa jossa de driver? O que vc me aconselha?
<ary> alguma config no xorg???
<shallwe> ary: eu te aconselho a usar ubuntu kkkk
<shallwe> não tenho elementary e pode ser coisa dele
<shallwe> pois aqui no ubuntu rola blz o driver da amd
<ary> o kernel do elementary é o do ubunto mano.
<ary> uname -a
<ary> Linux ary-desktop 3.19.0-51-generic #58~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 22:02:58 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shallwe> ary: sim mas vc falou em defeitos na tela?
<ary> ainda ta no 14.04, mas é ubuntu
<shallwe> o 2D seria do elementary ?
<shallwe> ary: a versão LTS sim está na 14.04.3
<ary> acho que sim. Esses efeitos de desktop é 2 d não é?
<shallwe> mas esse ano agora na metade sai o 16.04
<shallwe> ary: deve ser, não sei o que ele usa, é gnome 3 né?
<shallwe> montado em cima de gnome 3 deve ser
<ary> não. Usa o pantheon.
<ary> tipo, quando maximizo uma janela, ou restauro, ele tem um efeito de zoom. Só que ele dá tipo um ruido na tela. Uns pixel vermelho, tipo uns artefatos.
<shallwe> ary: a bom
<shallwe> e esses artefatos só acontecem no 2d né?
<ary> e no gimp não funfa a aceleração de hardware
<shallwe> se não diria que a placa esta bichada kkk, espero que não
<shallwe> deixa eu ver se meu gimp ta ok com o hardware da amd
<ary> bro, o 3d funfa que é uma maravilha.
<ary> nao dá pau nem trava
<shallwe> ary: pois é, e já testou o ubuntu?
<ary> já. Mas eu e o ubuntu não demos muito certos. rsrsrsrs. Me apaixonei pelo Debian, e agora pelo elementary.
<shallwe> ta certo :)
<ary> Achei massa o ubuntu com o gnome, mas depois que comecei a usar o elementary não consigo mudar pra outro.
<ary> mesmo dando alguns probleminhas. O projeto ainda ta no início, mas está muito bom.
<ary> vou fazer o teste com o driver que vc me disse pra ver se surte algum efeito.
<ary> se conseguir coisa boa deixo aqui pra galera
<ary> me passa aquela dica aí de abrir arquivo cdr no inkscape
<shallwe> ary: claro tranquilo, deixa eu ver aqui
<shallwe> vc tem o libreoffice instalado?
<ary> até hoje não consegui essa façanha. Ouvi dizer sobre o uniconvertor, mas o projeto ta parado
<ary> tenho sim
<shallwe> e vc já tentou abrir arquivos do corel no desenho do libreoffice?
<shallwe> no draw
<ary> não
<shallwe> ele abre tb
<shallwe> é por causa dele que o inkscape abre agora os arquivos melhores, o pessoal está ajudando
<shallwe> claro que não abre perfeito, depende do arquivo lógico, principalmente aquela opção do corel de colocar o contorno atrás isso não existe em outro software, então os contorno podem vir meio bugados
<ary> saquei
<ary> mas depois que abre no draw dá pra salvar em eps ou svg?
<shallwe> da sim, pdf e tudo mais
<shallwe> no inkscape não são todos os arquivos de corel, as vezes não abre , não é garantido
<ary> é, no ink nunca consegui abrir
<shallwe> é mais garantido no libreDraw
<shallwe> vc vai ver que lá abre perfeito
<shallwe> desde que não tenha muitos efeitos claro
<shallwe> acabei de testar agora alguns arquivo que o inkscape não abriu, mas o libredraw abriu
<shallwe> e é uma boa vc instalar a versão do libreoffice 5
<ary> shallwe, o meu ainda ta na 4
<ary> vou baixar os deb do site e atualizar
<ary> shallwe, como é mesmo o lance que tu falou do scribus??? a parada do cmyk?????
<shallwe> ary: como o q? não entendi
<ary> vc falou que se as cores tiverem corretas no scribus pode exportar o pdf
<ary> quero fazer o teste
<ary> abre no scribus o svg?
<shallwe> sim abre, pdf svg e tudo mais
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<R00T3R> boa tarde
<shallwe> e vamos que vamos, esperando download do dota 2 no windows pra fazer os testes comparativos de como anda os drivers da AMD Radeon x Ubuntu :)
<shallwe> sweet: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/top-open-source-creativity-apps.html
<R00T3R> shallwe: e ai
<R00T3R> boas ?
<shallwe> é não não é agora ainda, amd drive proprietário ainda é bem mais lento que windows nos jogos
<shallwe> quer dizer não muito, mas se vc tem uma placa mais mediana faz diferença, agora claro que tem mega placas acho que isso não faz muita diferença de performance
<R00T3R> ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-04
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda aqui
<nuno_nunes> :D
<ost> :D
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: ninguém usa linux mais, dizem
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: rsrsrsr
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> :D
<ost> hehehe
<nuno_nunes> entao usas windows Geese_Howard
<nuno_nunes> D_
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: macox
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: freebsd também
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.2-1-default x86_64 ** Distro: openSUSE 20160229 (x86_64) ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.5GiB, 60.6% free ** Disk: Total: 920.9GiB, 70.0% free ** VGA: 1002:9806 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: 1969:1091 ** Uptime: 59m 47s **
<LeandroLuiz> MacOS X agora Geese_Howard ?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao gosto do freebsd
<Geese_Howard> freebsd
<nuno_nunes> D:
<Geese_Howard> windows também
<Geese_Howard> é o que o mercado usa
<Geese_Howard> linux é para pessoas inteligentes
<Geese_Howard> e as pessoas, em geral são burras
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows instalado :D
<nuno_nunes> windows 10 com o envio de dados desativado :|
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: é isso aí
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: resistir é inútil
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows pk o autocad nao da :|
<nuno_nunes> no linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: autocad, matlab, mathcad, minitab, arena, promodel, flexim, wolfram mathematica, eviews, end note
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: alguns rodam no linux
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: outros nunca rodarão
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: solidworks
<nuno_nunes> o autocad 2014 nem vale a pena
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: não existe software de usinagem profissional para linux
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> o office 2016 :p
<coffnix> olá amiguinhos
<coffnix> estou com uma duvida, tem algum outro comando que turbine mais ainda meu pc no ubuntu? eu rodei esse e ficou muito rápido
<coffnix> echo o > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta mas a esta hora nao e boa
<coffnix> astroo-: ok amiguinho
<lestaty> amiguinho me lembra o programa da palmirinha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<feioso> alguem
<feioso> online?
<barna> feioso, agora eu
<feioso> barna,
<feioso> to tentando
<feioso> add o repositorio
<feioso> do ubuntu games
<feioso> mais ta dando erro
<barna> qual versão do seu ubuntu e como vc ta tentando add o rep?
<feioso> 15.04
<feioso> olha o privado
<feioso> colei o erro q da
<barna> a 15.04 foi abandonada, num tem mais reps pra ela. ta no topico do canal.
<feioso> barna, é a 15.10
<feioso> acho
<feioso> como confirmo?
<barna> ps. o rep http://archive.ubuntugames.org tb não existe mais.
<feioso> vish
<feioso> barna, queria instalar
<feioso> emulador
<feioso> pra jogar no linux
<feioso> ;~
<feioso> gostava do repositorio
<barna> pra verificar a versão, terminal > cat /etc/issue
<barna> feioso, qual emulador?
<feioso> barna, super nintendo
<barna> tem nos reps do ubuntu
<feioso> 15.10
<feioso> aki
<feioso> 64
<feioso> barna, qual emulador bom?
<feioso> q posso instalar pelos repositorios
<feioso> pra super nintendo?
<barna> então ta ok, a 15.10 vai até julho
<barna> sim, eu uso o zsnes e o snes9x ou higan.
<feioso> o zsnes
<feioso> tentei pelo apt-get
<feioso> e nao tem
<barna> feioso, mas se vc quiser algo a mais > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRQCIgWUmBQ
<barna> sudo apt-get install zsnes aki funcionou.
<barna> ps2. eu to usando o 14.04
<feioso> barna, esse emulador
<feioso> do video
<feioso> parece interessante
<feioso> roda varias roms
<barna> eu num tenho ele não, foram os gamers maniacos q me passaram.
<feioso> rs
<feioso> nem consegui
<feioso> instalar
<feioso> acho q meu ubuntu
<feioso> ta bugado
<barna> da um paste no comando + saidas no pvt
<barna> feioso,
<feioso> barna,
<feioso> arrumei
<feioso> era o source.list
<feioso> com repositorio do ubuntugames
<feioso> quebrado
<feioso> arrankei ele
<feioso> deu 1 apt-get update
<barna> :)
<feioso> e voltou ao normal
<feioso> consegui
<feioso> instalar o zsnes
<feioso> be
<feioso> barna,
<feioso> jogando michey
<barna> feioso, :D
<feioso> barna, ja jogou?
<feioso> qnando eu era pirralho
<feioso> jogava mto
<feioso> kk
<barna> nops, esse nunca joguei
<feioso> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az9Qn9UuBWA
<kanazuchi> dia
<Elfon> alguém pode ajudar....estou com um problema usando encfs, samba e gnucash... http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.apps.gnucash.user/43741
<Elfon> não consegui entender a explicação de permissões no link
<shallwe> bom dia manolos
<aedigital> shallwe, ae
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> pq será que é tão difícil acertar na lotomania e ficar tranquilo na vida pra ajudar a comunidade do linux :( tá dificil de acertar estes números hein
<Dead_Thinker> haha
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> shallwe,  mas voce tem "sorte" em algum jogo de azar?
<aedigital> tipo ta mais facil acertar a megasena, jogo do bicho
<aedigital> ?
<shallwe> kkk verdade
<shallwe> no máximo que já ganhei foi 1200 eu acho
<aedigital> ah entao voce tem sorte
<aedigital> hhahahaha
<shallwe> mais 1 número e tinha ganho uns 20 mil :) e mais 1 ai vai pra casa de 1 milhao quando acumula
<aedigital> nem isto ganhei no jogo do bicho
<shallwe> kkk nem sei jogar jogo do bicho
<aedigital> por 2  vezes quase acertei milhar na cabeca foi o maximo que consegui
<shallwe> tem em lotéricas jogo do bixo?
<aedigital> mas jogo eh isto ae, soh ganha mesmo quem organiza
<aedigital> shallwe,  nao
<shallwe> com certeza
<aedigital> ainda nao legalizaram
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> tb quero comprar meu raspberry pi 3 :) agora vai a bagaça
<shallwe> essa porqueira é mais rápida que meu notebook kkkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> tem 4 cores 1.200mhz 64 bit agora
<aedigital> osloko
<shallwe> pior que nem tem o que testar mais nisso kkk, ele foi criado pra fazer coisas simples, mas já ta rodando emulador de dreamcast com velocidade normal o.O
<shallwe> ja ta um pc, aposto que até ubuntu roda legal nele agora
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> celso  :P
<Celso> aedigital tudo bem?
<Celso> lembra do slac?
<aedigital> lembro nao
<aedigital> :P
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> brincandeira, lembro sim sumido
<aedigital> ops
<aedigital> erro o sumido sou eu
<aedigital> :)
<Celso> sim
<Celso> muito sumido
<Celso> Megatron tb. sumiu
<aedigital> ces't la vie
<aedigital> mas e ae, tudo na mesma? ta com loterica ainda?
<Celso> aedigital: tive loterica 12 anos
<Celso> agora tenho restaurante
<aedigital> opa, ae sim
<Celso> Montana Express
<aedigital> tem original ae? (cerveja)
<aedigital> :)
<Celso> mas tá dificil essa crise
<Celso> Chopp Brahma
<aedigital> opa
<aedigital> ta valendo tb
<Celso> :)
<Celso> usa slackware ainda?
<aedigital> slackware, lubuntu
<aedigital> xubuntu
<Celso> uso xubuntu
<aedigital> em casa to com uma maquina com xubuntu
<Celso> abandou seu site?
<Celso> abandonou*
<LeandroLuiz> ae Celso
<LeandroLuiz> quanto tempo
<aedigital> Celso,  faz tempo
<Celso> LeandroLuiz: joinha?
<LeandroLuiz> Celso: blz..
<LeandroLuiz> restaurante agora é?
<LeandroLuiz> boa
<aedigital> nao tenho mais nada  de servidor
<Celso> sim
<LeandroLuiz> regional?
<aedigital> bem, eu me vou, vida dura esta
<Celso> Megatron virou WinUser
<LeandroLuiz> sério?
<Celso> sim
<aedigital> ir pra academia, depois jogar um truco
<LeandroLuiz> tem contato com ele?
<Celso> tenho
<aedigital> megatron voltou as origens entao
<aedigital> hehehe
<Celso> no facebook
<Celso> sim
<LeandroLuiz> ele ta bem?
<Celso> doente
<aedigital> :\
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<Celso> problema nas articulações
<aedigital> que azar ele teve com esta doenca
<Celso> sim
<LeandroLuiz> ossos do oficio
<aedigital> literalmente ossos, mas nao do oficio
<aedigital> :P
<LeandroLuiz> mas não foi por causa do trabalho?
<aedigital> lembro dele de quando ele ficou doente
<aedigital> putz
<Celso> tb. vou nessa.... aedigital LeandroLuiz []s
<LeandroLuiz> flws Celso []'s
<aedigital> Celso, flw
<aedigital> LeandroLuiz, foi nao
<aedigital> a origem ehh outra que nao sei lhe dizer, mas nao foi do trabalho
<aedigital> foda
<LeandroLuiz> hum
<aedigital> me vou tb
<LeandroLuiz> é
<LeandroLuiz> flws cara
<aedigital> segunda tamos ae
<aedigital> cya
<LeandroLuiz> até
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-05
<R00T3R> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<R00T3R> opa e ai astroo- beleza cara  que manda e as noas so no ubuntu hard
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<R00T3R> opa beleza
<astroo-> nao percebi o que queres
<R00T3R> de boa cara so entrado para conversar mesmo sobre alguma novidades no ubuntu
<bender___> ...
<R00T3R> astroo-: tu ja mecheu com containers
<R00T3R> bender___: ...
<astroo-> nao
<R00T3R> é bem bacana cara
<xweaver> hrlou
<xweaver> hrlou
<xweaver> helou
<astroo-> ola
<feioso> q horas sao?
<barna> feioso, como assim???
<barna> vc ta aonde vei?
<astroo-> ai 2.48
<feioso> barna, rj
<feioso> aki no relogio
<feioso> do p
<feioso> pc
<feioso> ta 01:51
<feioso> oO
<barna> aki são 01:51 da manha. (no pc e no cel)
<astroo-> quando e que mudaram a hora ai?
<barna> tenho nem ideia.
<barna> eu sou a pessoa menos plugada em horas/dias que conheço.
<astroo-> ok
<feioso> astroo-, gosta de meninos?
<astroo-> isso nao e assunto para o canal
<feioso> barna, rodei ate o project64
<barna> feioso, ????
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<feioso> barna,
<feioso> emulador de nintendo 64
<barna> a sim.....
<barna> cabeça cheia de coisas.... anda esquecendo um tanto de infos.
<feioso> rs
<feioso> barna, viu a briguinha da gloobo
<barna> qual delas?
<barna> feioso,
<feioso> barna,
<feioso> com o lula
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! vou formatar o pc, qual o ubuntu recomendado pra uso, atualmente estou com o mint 17!
<shallwe> bom dia gente boa
<lestaty> eu uso o 14.04 sUbMuNdO :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> eu tb uso o 14.04 melhor de todos :) muito gostosa essa versão :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual codec pra abrir mp4?
<Elfon> não abre por nada...só o áudio
<shallwe> puxa agora que voltei saíram :(
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<R00T3R> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<R00T3R> astroo-: ;)
<astroo-> ola
<barna> noite
<astroo-> ola
<R00T3R> astroo-:  desculpe aquele dia sair colega
<R00T3R> no meio da conversa
<astroo-> nao faz mal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rick_Tiger> ola
<Rick_Tiger> ola
<Rick_Tiger> aqui ontenho ajuda
<Rick_Tiger> ?
<Rick_Tiger> aocrda!
<Rick_Tiger> algum Br
<qweqwe> olá?
<qweqwe> alguem que possa me ajudar com um script em shell?
<qweqwe> qual sintaxe devo usar para guardar valores dentro dum script? digo, quando eu executar, preciso que ele me devolva a string correspondentes ao que tem no shell
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Tonao35> aotentar instalar o unity 8 em meu ubuntu 16.04, esta acontecendo isso qundo vou tentar instalr alguma coisa ou atualizar  http://pastebin.com/F9AXDzSQ
<Tonao35>  boa noite
<Tonao35> algoem pra me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> canal ta parado hein
<astroo-> sempre assim a noite
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-02
<Guest54718> oi, boa noite a todos, queria tirar uma dúvida, se eu usar o ufw do jeito que veio aqui estou protegido ou precisa add regras
<hggdh> Guest54718: do jeito que vem é suficiente. O FW permitirá conexões para fora, e bloqueará conexões para dentro
<hggdh> Guest54718: alias, use o gufw, é mais fácil que a linha de comando
<Guest54718> obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-03
<Al3xG0> como resolver este problema http://image.prntscr.com/image/d56070acac964970809a7284df348700.png
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Al3xG0> ok
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, você seguiu as instruções da mensagem de erro?
<Al3xG0> nao
<Al3xG0> nem sei o que diz
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, como não?
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, Ah, você não sabe ler inglês?
<Al3xG0> ja resolvi
<Al3xG0> grato pela ajuda
<Al3xG0> ou atencao
<hggdh> Al3xG0: o disco foi montado depois do Windows ter hibernado, ou o disco necessita de um fsck sob o Windows
<Al3xG0> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb
<Al3xG0> resolved
<Al3xG0> :)
<Al3xG0> resolve
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguém usa o google drive no linux?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-04
<thedoor> Oi pessoal, estou mostrando o irc numa aula, vocês podem dar um oi? :)
<astroo-> ola
<thedoor> =(
<astroo-> estou sempre vivo
<thedoor> astroo-, valeu bro =)
<thedoor> hahahahah
<thedoor> <3
<thedoor> falou =)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ruffleS> hello! alguem ai com placa de video optimus? aquela da nvidia que são 2 em 1...
<ruffleS> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<Tonao35> boa tarde
<Tonao35> quero reinstalar o nautilus no meu ubuntu 16.04  e nao estou coseguindo
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, E por que você está fazendo isso?
<Tonao35> pq instalei o 3.18 e disistalei acabei ficando sem nautilus
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Como você está tentando?
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Não cole mensagens em PVT e sim em pastebin. Publica num pastebin e põe a URL aqui
<Tonao35> http://pastebin.com/UEwzggj7
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Você mudou seus repositórios?
<greylica_> Sorry, due to the rain here in Campinas, we have been suffering from net outages.
<greylica_> Ops, canal errado
<greylica_> desculpe pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-05
<Tonao35> boa noite
<Tonao35> queria reinstalar meu ubuntu desktop mais deu isso http://pastebin.com/zYj3y5N9
<Tonao35> que fazer?]
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, No que você mexeu no sources.list? Você quebrou os repositórios.
<Tonao35> e como resolvo isso?
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, No que você mexeu no sources.list?
<Tonao35> eu instalei o gnome shell e depois removi
<Tonao35> o nautilus ficou diferente
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, O estado atual do seu sistema de pacotes não se chega sozinho. Você cometeu uma série de ações que chegaram nesse resultado. Precisamos entender como você chegou aí.
<Tonao35> eu removi
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Você removeu pacotes apenas ou mexeu em repositórios?
<Tonao35> mexi em repositorios
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, você salvou o backup do arquivo de repositórios original, antes de você remover o que não devia, correto?
<Tonao35> nao
<Tonao35> eu segui um tutorial somente
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Qual tutorial?
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Se você não tem certeza do que está fazendo ao modificar arquivos do sistema, é prudente salvar um backup da versão original do arquivo para que você possa desfazer o que fizer de errado. Adote essa prática daqui para frente.
<Tonao35> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-corrigir-erros-na-atualizacao-de-repositorio-ubuntu-14-04/
<Tonao35> acho que vou ter que reintalsr o meu ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Você cagou o sistema todo. O mais fácil é reinstalar. Dificilmente alguém vai ter tempo de revisar tudo o que você fez para ajuda-lo a desfazer.
<Tonao35> acho que sim
<Tonao35> vou fazer isso
<Tonao35> obrigado
<Tonao35> KurtKraut, fiz sudo apt-get purge  libgtk-3-0, ele removeu todo o desktop e instalou o kde, antes de fechar eu fiz: sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-0 e ele instalou o gnome, ai fiz sudo apt-gte insta nautilus e ele instalou o nautilus e antes de fechar estou fazendo o sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. ele esta instalando
<Tonao35> vou ver o resultado
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Cara, o caminho que você está seguindo é justamente o errado.
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Você está com a mentalidade errada de como instalar ou remover os desktops enviroments.
<Tonao35> ele ta instalando o ubuntu desktop
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Se ele está instalando ok, provavelmente você vai voltar a ter o ambiente gráfico que desejava.
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Mas o tutorial que você seguiu CAGOU com seu sistema.
<Tonao35> isso, vou ver o resultado jaja
<Tonao35> e depois te respondo
<Tonao35> internet devagar
<hggdh> sigh
<Tonao35> KurtKraut, o desktopubuntu instalou mais o nautilus nao esta funcionando direito
<Tonao35> a area de trabalho fica preta e nao da pra configurar
<hggdh> Tonao35: estás a usar que versão de Ubuntu? 14.04?
<Tonao35> 16.04
<Tonao35> hggdh, 16.04
<hggdh> Tonao35: e teus repositórios são os oficiais, ou tens outros adicionados?
<Tonao35> tem outros
<Tonao35> hggdh, tem outros
<hggdh> quais?
<hggdh> Tonao35: use pastebin
<Tonao35> como faco pra abrir a pasta ?
<xGrind> hggdh, atualiza essa mensagem do Chanserv :D
<Tonao35> hggdh, http://pastebin.com/qNnPetvr
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Seus repositórios estão totalmente errados. Estão com a versão errada.
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Você não deveria ter seguido o tutorial para a versão que você não está utilizando
<Tonao35> KurtKraut, o meu e 16.04
<xGrind> ta certo. 16.04 = xenial
<hggdh> xGrind: obrigado, feito
<xGrind> hggdh, =)
<KurtKraut> xGrind, poutz, confundi, esqueci que estamos em 2017 :P
<xGrind> kk
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, é, eu estava achando que a versão das suas linhas de repositório estavam erradas mas pelo o que o xGrind diz não estão
<Tonao35> o que ta acontecendo e que meu desktop esta escuro e nao configura
<Tonao35> como se nao existisse a area de trabalho
<xGrind> Tonao35, tem placa de video?
<Tonao35> pelo que to vendo e algom com o nautilus
<Tonao35> notebook asus x450l placa de video intel
<hggdh> mas, ainda assim, port que repositórios do Brasil *e* da Itália?
<hggdh> e, claramente, este não é o source.lists que vem com a instalação do Ubuntu
<xGrind> Tonao35, da um dpkg -l nautilus | pastebinit
<xGrind> ai no terminal
<Tonao35> KurtKraut, http://pastebin.com/JNeKXzWJ
<Tonao35> KurtKraut, http://pastebin.com/TgiNiw5G
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Entra no terminal com CTRL+ALT+F1, entra com seu login e senha, dá "sudo adduser tonao2", dá CTRL+ALT+F7 para voltar para interface gráfica (possivelmente a tela de login do Gnome ou Unity) e logue com o tonao2
<KurtKraut> Tonao35, Veja se o nautilus se comporta bem nele
<xGrind> Tonao35, e só da erro qndo tenta abrir o nautilus com sudo?
<Tonao35> ok
<Tonao35> xGrind, nao,  e em todos os usuarios acontece o mesmo KurtKraut
<Tonao35> problema no nautilus parece
<xGrind> Tonao35, digita esse comando cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<xGrind> e manda o link pra gente ver seu sources completo
<Tonao35> http://pastebin.com/qNnPetvr
<Tonao35> o nautilus nao abre
<Tonao35> e esta como instalado
<xGrind> muda seu repositorio pro oficial, atualiza o repositorio e ve se aparece alguma atualização
<xGrind> ta meio zuando ai mesmo hein
<hggdh> é intessante, também, ver o que existe em /tec/apt/sources.list.d/
<xGrind> Tonao35, olha o meu http://paste.ubuntu.com/24114714/
<xGrind> hggdh, achei estranho ter repositorio da locaweb e esse da italia juntos. qndo escolhemos um mirror, altera todos não é?
<Tonao35> xGrind, como faco pra mudar pro oficila
<xGrind> Tonao35, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela2017-03-0423-28-02.php
<xGrind> Baixar de: Servidor principal
<Tonao35> ok
<Tonao35> internet lenta
<Tonao35> xGrind, updat, upgrad e nada novo
<xGrind> Tonao35, eae?
<Tonao35> nada
<Tonao35> da mesma forma. nao tem nada pra atualizar
<xGrind> tenta reconfigurar o nautilus então
<xGrind> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<Tonao35> instalei o nemo e reconficurei
<Tonao35> problema no nautilus mesm deve ser
<Tonao35> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop
<Tonao35> xGrind, instalei o nemo e reconficurei
<Tonao35>  problema no nautilus mesm deve ser
<Tonao35>  sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop
<Tonao35> xGrind, KurtKraut, hdddh, obrigado a todos
<Tonao35>  abraço
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-27
<Arkns> bom dia pessoal. beleza? to usando o ubuntu 16.04 com plasma 5.8.8. como configuro o sddm para que o login sempre tenha de ser digitado?
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-02
<xtecdebug> Olá
<xtecdebug> Bom dia
<xtecdebug> ???
<xtecdebug> Alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida? Eu fiz a atualização do ubuntu, e desde entao minha placa wireless da realtek deixou de funcionar,,,
<xtecdebug> Acontece que sempre que o computador atualiza essa placa para de funcionar mas ela é identificada pelo sistema e tudo mais
<xtecdebug> Alguma alma poderia me ajudar? Seria um modprobe e o modulo pra resolver isso? Eu tentei mas acho que fiz algo errado
<mbragon> boa tarde pessoal
<mbragon> quero saber como instalar impressora multifuncional canon PIXMA G3102 CBR2 no unbuntu mate 16.04
<mbragon> alguem aí tem idéia?
<bruc3> entra no site do fabricante e veja se tem driver pra linux.
<mbragon> entrei no site da canon e não encontrei drive para a impressora em questão
<mbragon> Boa tarde pessoal! Quero saber como instalar impressora multifuncional canon PIXMA G3102 CBR2 no unbuntu mate 16.04. Alguem aí tem idéia? Entrei no site da canon e não encontrei drive para a impressora em questão
<mmarconm> alguem aqui ja criou usuario convidado ( guest )
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da 1 tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mmarconm> mds
<mmarconm> Sim mano eu ja sei =)
<astroo-> so para nao teres pressa...
<mmarconm> ja estou aqui tem 12 anos mano sei como funciona :) n tenho pressa so estava explicando o que preciso :D
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> entao ja sabes que ando ca todos os dias ha 3 anos
<mmarconm> Sim e sempre a mesma pergunta :)
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-03
<incruiser> Aloha galera!
<AvestruZumbi> Ola
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-24
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-25
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-26
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-27
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<pitwater> fala channeling maroto
<pitwater> diz meu, a dica pro time do irc hosted, conversa com o time da distro base para atualizar o skell(etc) gerar read-only text plain no diretor local do usuario
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-28
<gabrielmartins> olá
<gabrielmartins> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<gabrielmartins_> register <943r1elm> <gabrielmartinsmkt@gmail.com>
<gabrielmartins_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER gabrielmartins_ llarexoyovxn
<maecos> Teste
<acefalo> Teste
<hggdh> acefalo: sim, funciona
